# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Odbrojavanje

## MIJA 32

1. mj.2010  
NinaB prirodno (nakon 1X AIH)
Cuceta  – 1 stimulirani ICSI Split (nakon 3X AIH)
ž od boy – 2 stimulirani  ICSI VV (nakon 1X ICSI)
Maiela – prirodno (nakon 3X AIH)
marta26  prirodno (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 1X klomifenski ICSI)

2.  mj.2010 
Simby – 1 klomifenski ICSI – Vili (nakon 1X  stimulirani ICSI)
Elli – prirodno (nakon 6X IVF bebica )
Blondy1 –  1 stimulirani IVF VV
DinciP – 3 stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (Nakon  2X stimulirani ICSI, 2X Prirodna ICSI)
Duga56 – 2 IVF
Tarolina - 3  stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 6X AIH, 4X prirodnih IVF, 2X stimulirani IVF)
nina09  – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH, 2X stimulirani IVF)
blondy1 – 1  stimulirani ICSI VV
diabolica - 1 stimulirani IVF KBC RI (nakon 4X  AIH)
Vinalina – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 6  > prirodnih IVF)

3. mj.2010 
Rozalija – 2  stimulirani ICSI Maribor (nakon 5X AIH, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X FET)
Suzanaab  – 1 stimulirani ICSI Maribor
malena2 – stimulirani IVF Cito Split
Ginger  – 1 stimulirani ICSI Vili (nakon 1X prirodni IVF, 1X stimulirani ICSI,  2X stimulirani ICSI – mala princeza) 
Weather – 3 stimulirani IVF VV  (nakon 2X AIH, 2X klomifenski IVF)
Arkica – 4 polustimulirani ICSI  Vinogradska (nakon 1X AIH, 2X stimulirani ICSI, 3X prirodni IVF)
Ketty28  – prirodno 
Fatamorgana – 1 stimulirani IVF Istanbul
mia –  stimulirani IVF Prag
Goa – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
Mimek –  stimulirani IVF
tanjack36 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
ines31 –  stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X prirodni IVF)
adriana_d – prirodno  (nakon 2X AIH)
pčelica2009 – 7 stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 1X  stimulirani ICSI, 5X stimulirani IVF, 1X FET)

4.  mj.2010 
ketyy – stimulirani ICSI Maribor
zvijezdica2 –  stimulirani ICSI Prag
agility – 1 AIH SD
Anana1 – 3 stimulirani  ICSI SD (nakon 2X klomifenski ICSI)
Mikulica stimulirani IVF VV
Blekonja  – 1 femarski ICSI Cito (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Vaka – 1  stimulirani IVF Vinogradska
Korny77 – IVF SD
Karla 1980 – 4 ICSI  Maribor (Nakon 3X ICSI, 2X FET)
talia7 – ICSI Prag

5.  mj.2010 
diana – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
LEELOO77 – 2  stimulirani ICSI Prag (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI) 
Frka – stimulirani  IVF VV 
Angel1 – 7 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2 stimulirani IVF, 2X  prirodni IVF, 2X klomifenski IVF, 1X AIH) 
Coolerica – 2 stimulirani  ICSI Postojna (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X AIH) 
BOZZ – stimulirani  IVF SD (nakon 3X AIH)
barbyRI – prirodno (nakon 1X ICSI) 
nena3beba  – stimulirani ICSI Prag
betty – DAIH (nakon 1X AIH)
Vali- FET  Maribor
Hello Kitty – 2 stimulirani IVF (nakon 1X IVF)

6.  mj.2010 
Amly – 3 stimulirani IVF Njemacka (nakon 2X IVF)
Zeljana  – stimulirani ICSI Slovenija
Sali – 2 stimulirani IVF Ljubljana  (nakon 1X stimulirani IVF, 2X klomifenski IVF)
osijek – 2X  stimulirani ICSI Petrova
bebica2009 – 8. IVF Vinogradska (nakon 1  stim., 4. prir. I 2. klomif.) 
draga – 4. FET VV(nakon 3 X AIH, 1X  IVF, 3X FET) 
enya22 - prirodno (nakon svega i svačega) 
čupko 1 -  2. stimulirani IVF VV
kika84 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Prag
Natalina -  3. stimulirani IVF MB 
venera21 - 5. AIH Vinogradska 

7.  mj.2010 
sandric - 1. stimulirani IVF MB 
evelin - 1.  stimulirani IVF SD 
issa11 - 2. IVF Cito (nakon 1 stim. IVF) 
Sanjička  - prirodno (nakon 1 stimulirani IVF i 2 prir. IVF) 
petra30 - 4.  prir. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 3 x ICSI) 
marti78 - 2. FET Prag 
vesnare  - 3 polustimulirani ICSI Cito (nakon 2X FET, 2X ICSI)
gričanka - ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
beba.2 - 2.IVF (nakon  1XAIH, 1XIVF) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*
Naša lista * 
Čekalice bete  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
centaurea.in.spe  02.08.
kandela 02.08.
kiara79 04.08.
AnneMarry  07.08.
Cranky 12.08.

Čekalice (F)ET 

Čekalice punkcije 

AIH, Prirodni IVF,ICSI  

Pikalice 

Klomifenke/Femarke

Šmrkalice i ostale supresije  

On-GO
medena8
andream
Denny
matto
CorinaII
ivica_k

Hrabrice/Čekalice koječega  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Deja2,  nellyxy, miška, ANKARA, dim, zubica, marti_sk, ninatz, didicro, Mary  Ann, zelimo_bebu, Acitam, curka, Sonja29, nena3beba, runi, tonili,  franka76, kata1, negra, Livija2, extreme, dariaaa, TeddyBearz, pippi,  tikica, Biene, pujica, Andreja, sany22, tia_16, s_iva, Mariel, nini,  Tayra, maya3, sissy, ponedjeljak, Fragola, Katarina, snjeska_ , gaia,  philipa, necija mama, nestrpljiva, ana@zm, ella roo, AB7, nini,  Patientia, danijelica, Madonna, philipa, Weather, Ana39, Ella03,  luce_st, Mimi333, Kinki, Ljubica, gianna, Glorija, nirvana, Jill,  Orline, Dadica, Reni76, Dodirko, Gabi, miška, bambus99, BLIZU, Jelena,  Rene2, gianna, mišicalara, Dim, Capka, mušica, nata, missy, višnja,  Kraljica18, Dusica1, maya3, amariya, molu, Dudadudaduda, ZLATKA, nela.,  mrnjica, viky, regina78, sissy, Gosparka, ovnica29, Bebel, Ambra, Umma,  IRENA456, Iva77, bernadette, simbi, linalena, choko, metkovk@, wewa,  Bernadette, Tibi, Miss July, “tina”, TWEETY77, Ljubica, mala garava,  Aurora*, Teodora, Ici, Splicanka, Mmaslacak, Draga, Kaća, tisa, Shanti,  Andy, frka, Ksena28, molu, acitam, BHany, Amyx, RuzicaSB, Pato, dani39,  Kika83, Točkalica, tigrical, jo1974, zedra, dir, Strumpfica, TwistedQ,  Ameli, Narnija, Natica, Elena-mk, Missy, ivana83, bubble_71, yasmina,  nina1, gupi51, sivka, mare41, Vikki, Gabi25, Juliette, ninocka28, pinny,  Marina27, Lilly, ž od milivoj73, mazica79, maca2, sivka, Ti, luna1,  vita22, duba13, MAJONI974, Tuzna, Cortina, AuroraBlu, nataša, Kikla123,  Miki76, marta7, zlatica, Romanica, modesty4, Cannisa, innu, Zeena,  bublica3, Gizmos, Missixty, Snekica, AnaK, n&a, Snow.ml, m arta,  ivkica28, Gargamelica, Tigrical, Iberc, Marnie, Iva Mia 2009, Šiškica,  Mimimuc, sumskovoce, tiki_a, mare157, dani82, Jim, Sbonetic, Mia Lilly,  Vojvođanka, Pimbli, Suzzie2, rose, Mia74, Tia, Sanja1, lastavica1979,  trunčicabalunčica, crvenkapica77, ogla, mravak, mini3, tlatinčica,  NINA30, klara, Pinky, skandy, loks, mrkvica84, aleksandraj, nokia,  zrinkič, bugaboo, kik@, mimi81, Bab,  taca70, pirica, sany 7, đurđa76

----------


## ksena28

Mija32 hvala na novoj temi, obećajem ti da ćemo ubrzo napravit od nje plahtu  :Grin: 

dobro jutro kokice, kakvo je ovo jesensko vrijeme, tko je ukrao ljeto?! evo kavice, nesice, čajeka  :Coffee:  

ja sam malo  :Sick: pa sam na čaju i vitaminima 

tete koje čekaju bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sretni ishod
tete on go ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da mi sljedeći postupci budu uspješni
tete čekalice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da im čekanje brzo prođe
a mamama  :Kiss:  za njih i njihove  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Kadauna

Hvala mija  :Klap:  za novi topic.... 

Cure, unatoč tmurnom i prohladnom prijepodnevu u i oko ZG želim vam svima *dobro jutro* 

evo i kave, čaja, kakao i nezaboravni svježi sok od naranče  :Grin: 

poslužite se...... imamo još čekalica bete pa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Mija* Tnx na novom topicu  :Kiss: 
*čekalice bete* nek vam brzo prolaze dani i nek što prije saznate lijepe vijesti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

ksena i kadauna su zajedno kuhale kavu :Smile: , danke
cranky~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu do neba i natrag

----------


## beba.2

hvala na novom topicu.

čekalice bete, sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## miki

mija bravo za novi topic mene nema tu često ali veselim se svim novim trudnicama!! i trudilicama i čekalicama! sretno svima!

----------


## crvenkapica77

cekalice bete  sretno   :Heart:

----------


## cranky

Hvala i vibrice svima kome još trebaju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:

----------


## Gabi25

Evo puno vibrica svim čekalicama bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I svim ostalim čekalicama da nam vrijeme što prije prođe~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
cranky držim fige do neba!!!!

----------


## lucija83

Dobro jutro svima!!!!     Cranky~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba za tvoje mrvice!!!!!
i svim ostalim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!

----------


## cranky

Hvala vam  :Heart: 
Svim ostalim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

cranky~~~~~~~dodajem za današnji dan, a nećeš priznati dokad ćemo tako :Heart:

----------


## Kadauna

a kava?

evo i neke zakašnjele kave usred dana........... Cranky i ostale (ako ih ima) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

Može i kava :Smile: ,thanks, izgleda da nam je cranky jedina čekalica, znam za još jednu (nije na listi) pa evo ~~~~~~i za nju

----------


## Bab

hej drage moje...
došla sam Vas sve skupa samo pozdraviti. Nemam ništa pametno za reći jer se ništa ni ne događa, sad smo na malom odmoru od svega,čekamo jesen i opet se po ne znam koji put nadamo čudu... ali što se broj postupaka povećava to su i moje nade sve manje i manje  :Sad: 

Cranky ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba za tvoju ß
Svim mojim dragim forumašicama šaljem velike  :Kiss:  a posebno mojoj Kadauni, Gabi, Kseni, Mari41, Dodirko, Miki 76, Marnie, Luni1...ma svima, svima.

Trudnice uživajte u svojim bušama, mame u svojim bebama, a mi ostale ćemo u svemu tome isto uživati, samo malo kasnije.

----------


## aleksandraj

AnneMarry  :Cekam:  mozda sam propustila

----------


## AnneMary

> AnneMarry  mozda sam propustila


 nisi! 

Drage cure nisam tu ništa pisala dok ne bude službeno.
na topicu SD sam već objavila da je test 10 dnt bio negativan i da se nemam čemu nadat, i da se čuda rjetko dešavaju.

prešutila sam dio u kojem sam u petak ujutro 12 dnt napravila zadnji test koji sam imala i da je pokazao minus.
10 ak min. poslije moje djete je trebalo na wc i ja sam joj pomogla, i usput povirila opet na onaj test u smeću.
ali ovaj put s enaziralo nešto svijetlo roza, nešto šta je u tom trenu izgledalo kao druga crtica.
šta reći osim da se nada pojavila jer nikad, baš nikad nisam vidila ništa šta bi ličilo na drugu crtu.
crtica je ubrzo nestala i opet je ostao čisti minus.

i tako sam odlučila ako ne dobijem do ponedjeljka ujutro idem vadit betu pa d aznam javit na posao kad se vraćam.
prije 20-ak minuta moj dragi mužić mi je rekao jedan broj.
taj broj je moja beta.

da imamo broj, i nije nula, već lijepih *1100.
*šta reći , osim da mi je srce htjelo iskočit od uzbuđenja, a suze su napokon bile radosnice*.
MI SMO TRUDNI!
*nadam se da će moje veselje potrajati do kraja i da s eništa nepredvieno neće dogodit, ta d aćemo za 9 mj. imat malu bebicu.

puno vam hvala, što ste mislile na mene i vibrirale! :Love: 

oprostite na dugom postu ali htjela sam vam sve reći.

----------


## Sumskovoce

HURRAA!!!! Čestitam Anne Mary od srca!!!!!

----------


## Denny

:Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vali

Jupiii! Čestitam, AnneMary!

----------


## šniki

Bravo, bravo draga....eto sam se naježila od sreće čitajući :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:  :Klap: ....baš mi je iskreno drago :Heart:

----------


## Bab

AnneMary, čestitam ti na tvom prekrasnom "čudu"
eh, da ih je samo više takvih...

Uživaj, uživaj i samo uživaj

----------


## crvenkapica77

cestitam  draga  Annemary   :Very Happy: 
i ja sam se najezila citajuci te....predivno. :Heart: ...ali tebi kao da je dragi Bog poslao  poruku  idi vadit betu....eh ti  testovi...

----------


## rozalija

Draga AnnyMary čestitam od  :Heart:  na prekrasnoj beti.
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kadauna

divnih li vijesti... Anne Mary :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## matto

> AnneMary, čestitam ti na tvom prekrasnom "čudu"
> eh, da ih je samo više takvih...
> 
> Uživaj, uživaj i samo uživaj


prekrasno, i samo da znaš nisam neka plačljivica, sli sam skoro zaplakala na radnom mjestu od sreće nakon tvog posta, :Very Happy:

----------


## vesnare

AnneMary čestitam od srca i neka ti trudnoća protekne što ljepše i opuštenije :Klap:  :Very Happy:  :Preskace uze: jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## mare41

AnneMary, čestitkeee :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Denny

1. mj.2010 
NinaB prirodno (nakon 1X AIH)
Cuceta – 1 stimulirani ICSI Split (nakon 3X AIH)
ž od boy – 2 stimulirani ICSI VV (nakon 1X ICSI)
Maiela – prirodno (nakon 3X AIH)
marta26 prirodno (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 1X klomifenski ICSI)

2. mj.2010 
Simby – 1 klomifenski ICSI – Vili (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Elli – prirodno (nakon 6X IVF bebica )
Blondy1 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
DinciP – 3 stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (Nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 2X Prirodna ICSI)
Duga56 – 2 IVF
Tarolina - 3 stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 6X AIH, 4X prirodnih IVF, 2X stimulirani IVF)
nina09 – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH, 2X stimulirani IVF)
blondy1 – 1 stimulirani ICSI VV
diabolica - 1 stimulirani IVF KBC RI (nakon 4X AIH)
Vinalina – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 6 > prirodnih IVF)

3. mj.2010 
Rozalija – 2 stimulirani ICSI Maribor (nakon 5X AIH, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X FET)
Suzanaab – 1 stimulirani ICSI Maribor
malena2 – stimulirani IVF Cito Split
Ginger – 1 stimulirani ICSI Vili (nakon 1X prirodni IVF, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X stimulirani ICSI – mala princeza) 
Weather – 3 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2X AIH, 2X klomifenski IVF)
Arkica – 4 polustimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (nakon 1X AIH, 2X stimulirani ICSI, 3X prirodni IVF)
Ketty28 – prirodno 
Fatamorgana – 1 stimulirani IVF Istanbul
mia – stimulirani IVF Prag
Goa – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
Mimek – stimulirani IVF
tanjack36 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
ines31 – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X prirodni IVF)
adriana_d – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH)
pčelica2009 – 7 stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 5X stimulirani IVF, 1X FET)

4. mj.2010 
ketyy – stimulirani ICSI Maribor
zvijezdica2 – stimulirani ICSI Prag
agility – 1 AIH SD
Anana1 – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X klomifenski ICSI)
Mikulica stimulirani IVF VV
Blekonja – 1 femarski ICSI Cito (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Vaka – 1 stimulirani IVF Vinogradska
Korny77 – IVF SD
Karla 1980 – 4 ICSI Maribor (Nakon 3X ICSI, 2X FET)
talia7 – ICSI Prag

5. mj.2010 
diana – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
LEELOO77 – 2 stimulirani ICSI Prag (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI) 
Frka – stimulirani IVF VV 
Angel1 – 7 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2 stimulirani IVF, 2X prirodni IVF, 2X klomifenski IVF, 1X AIH) 
Coolerica – 2 stimulirani ICSI Postojna (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X AIH) 
BOZZ – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X AIH)
barbyRI – prirodno (nakon 1X ICSI) 
nena3beba – stimulirani ICSI Prag
betty – DAIH (nakon 1X AIH)
Vali- FET Maribor
Hello Kitty – 2 stimulirani IVF (nakon 1X IVF)

6. mj.2010 
Amly – 3 stimulirani IVF Njemacka (nakon 2X IVF)
Zeljana – stimulirani ICSI Slovenija
osijek – 2X stimulirani ICSI Petrova
bebica2009 – 8. IVF Vinogradska (nakon 1 stim., 4. prir. I 2. klomif.) 
draga – 4. FET VV(nakon 3 X AIH, 1X IVF, 3X FET) 
enya22 - prirodno (nakon svega i svačega) 
čupko 1 - 2. stimulirani IVF VV
kika84 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Prag
Natalina - 3. stimulirani IVF MB 
venera21 - 5. AIH Vinogradska 

7. mj.2010 
sandric - 1. stimulirani IVF MB 
evelin - 1. stimulirani IVF SD 
issa11 - 2. IVF Cito (nakon 1 stim. IVF) 
Sanjička - prirodno (nakon 1 stimulirani IVF i 2 prir. IVF) 
petra30 - 4. prir. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 3 x ICSI) 
marti78 - 2. FET Prag 
vesnare - 3 polustimulirani ICSI Cito (nakon 2X FET, 2X ICSI)
gričanka - ?IVF, Prag
beba.2 – 2 IVF (nakon 1X AIH, 1X IVF)

8. mj.2010 
AnneMarry - 6.prir.  IVF (nakon 5XIVF)  :Very Happy: 

*Naša lista* 
Čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Cranky 12.08.
venera3 10.08. 

Čekalice (F)ET 

Čekalice punkcije 

AIH, Prirodni IVF,ICSI 

Pikalice 

Klomifenke/Femarke

Šmrkalice i ostale supresije 

On-GO
medena8
andream
Denny
matto
CorinaII
ivica_k
maca2
dudadudaduda

Hrabrice/Čekalice koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Deja2, nellyxy, miška, ANKARA, dim, zubica, marti_sk, ninatz, didicro, Mary Ann, zelimo_bebu, Acitam, curka, Sonja29, nena3beba, runi, tonili, franka76, kata1, negra, Livija2, extreme, dariaaa, TeddyBearz, pippi, tikica, Biene, pujica, Andreja, sany22, tia_16, s_iva, Mariel, nini, Tayra, maya3, sissy, ponedjeljak, Fragola, Katarina, snjeska_ , gaia, philipa, necija mama, nestrpljiva, ana@zm, ella roo, AB7, nini, Patientia, danijelica, Madonna, philipa, Weather, Ana39, Ella03, luce_st, Mimi333, Kinki, Ljubica, gianna, Glorija, nirvana, Jill, Orline, Dadica, Reni76, Dodirko, Gabi, miška, bambus99, BLIZU, Jelena, Rene2, gianna, mišicalara, Dim, Capka, mušica, nata, missy, višnja, Kraljica18, Dusica1, maya3, amariya, molu, ZLATKA, nela., mrnjica, viky, regina78, sissy, Gosparka, ovnica29, Bebel, Ambra, Umma, IRENA456, Iva77, bernadette, simbi, linalena, choko, metkovk@, wewa, Bernadette, Tibi, Miss July, “tina”, TWEETY77, Ljubica, mala garava, Aurora*, Teodora, Ici, Splicanka, Mmaslacak, Draga, Kaća, tisa, Shanti, Andy, frka, Ksena28, molu, acitam, BHany, Amyx, RuzicaSB, Pato, dani39, Kika83, Točkalica, tigrical, jo1974, zedra, dir, Strumpfica, TwistedQ, Ameli, Narnija, Natica, Elena-mk, Missy, ivana83, bubble_71, yasmina, nina1, gupi51, sivka, mare41, Vikki, Gabi25, Juliette, ninocka28, pinny, Marina27, Lilly, ž od milivoj73, mazica79, sivka, Ti, luna1, vita22, duba13, MAJONI974, Tuzna, Cortina, AuroraBlu, nataša, Kikla123, Miki76, marta7, zlatica, Romanica, modesty4, Cannisa, innu, Zeena, bublica3, Gizmos, Missixty, Snekica, AnaK, n&a, Snow.ml, m arta, ivkica28, Gargamelica, Tigrical, Iberc, Marnie, Iva Mia 2009, Šiškica, Mimimuc, sumskovoce, tiki_a, mare157, dani82, Jim, Sbonetic, Mia Lilly, Vojvođanka, Pimbli, Suzzie2, rose, Mia74, Tia, Sanja1, lastavica1979, trunčicabalunčica, crvenkapica77, ogla, mravak, mini3, tlatinčica, NINA30, klara, Pinky, skandy, loks, mrkvica84, aleksandraj, nokia, zrinkič, bugaboo, kik@, mimi81, Bab,  taca70, pirica, sany 7, đurđa76, kiara79, Sali, centaurea.in.spe, kandela

----------


## Pato

*AnneMary,* čestitam od srca  :Very Happy: !!!
prekrasno :Heart: 

svima želim puno sreće,  posebno čekalicama bete!

----------


## beba.2

Annemary, i ovdje da poskočim od sreće za tebe :Very Happy:  čestitam ti od srca :Heart:

----------


## molu

AnneMary :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Juhuu!

----------


## aleksandraj

> cestitam draga Annemary 
> i ja sam se najezila citajuci te....predivno....ali tebi kao da je dragi Bog poslao poruku idi vadit betu....eh ti testovi...


  :Klap:  cestitke od srca ............................bit ce dvojke

----------


## Šiškica

AnneMary čestitam   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## thaia28

Annemary čestitam ti od srca!!! baš predivno!

----------


## cranky

> cranky~~~~~~~dodajem za današnji dan, a nećeš priznati dokad ćemo tako


 :Heart:  neću vam reć  :Embarassed:  samo ću objavit (nadam se)  :Wink: 

*AnneMary* predivno  :Very Happy:   čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## AnneMary

> neću vam reć  samo ću objavit (nadam se) 
> 
> *AnneMary* predivno   čestitam



i ja se nadam cranky!  :Yes:

----------


## AnneMary

denny hvala na listi! 

samo jedan mali ispravak, naime ovo je bio prvi stimulirani.
od 7 stanica vratili su dvije blastice, ništa zamrzli je rnisu bile dovoljno dobre.

tako da sam svjesna koliko mi se sreća nasmješila!

----------


## Denny

Ok draga, ispravit ću čim Cranky *objavi*...  :Yes:

----------


## BHany

AnneMary čestitam :Very Happy:

----------


## tigrical

*AnneMary* čestitam!

*Cranky* čekamo.... :Heart:

----------


## šniki

*Cranky*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 
*ksena28* baš mi je drago kaj smo se srele :Bye:

----------


## ksena28

> *ksena28* baš mi je drago kaj smo se srele


i meni, pogotovo zato što sam vidjela Melinu  :Kiss:

----------


## Pato

*Cranky*, puno sreće!
svima  :Kiss:

----------


## lucija83

AnneMary Čestitam od  :Heart: !!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

*cranky   sretno....~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## NINA30

Čestitam svim svim curama koje su uspjele  :Klap: ,ostatku ekipe puno sreće! :Yes: 
Od danas sam na komifenu i krećemo u novi postupak nadam se dobitni!  :Wink: Pusa

----------


## tiki_a

> annemary čestitam ti od srca!!! Baš predivno!


Čestitam!!!!!!

----------


## venera21

Annemary čestitam od srca !!!

Cranky sretno, držim fige!

----------


## Snekica

Annemary, čestitke do neba!!!  :Very Happy: 

Cranky, od srca sretno, očekujemo najbolje vijesti!!!  :Sing:  :Cekam: 

 :Kiss:  svim čekalicama i mojim dragim suborkama!

----------


## Denny

*Cranky*, od sutra postajem pikalica, ajde okuraži me sa kojom lijepom vijesti...  :Klap:   :Yes: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Nema me..pa onda prekrasne vijesti
*AnneMary*, čestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## cranky

Nina30 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude dobitni
Denny ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ bit će to odlično, a ja evo samo što ne stižem s dobrim vijestima  :Wink:

----------


## runi

Dugo me nije bilo, ne znam što se događa, ali svima želim sreću koju smo mi doživjeli. Naše zlato je stiglo 30.07., nakon 7 godina, 3 godine potpomognute i vratilo nam osmjeh na lice.

----------


## rozalija

> Dugo me nije bilo, ne znam što se događa, ali svima želim sreću koju smo mi doživjeli. Naše zlato je stiglo 30.07., nakon 7 godina, 3 godine potpomognute i vratilo nam osmjeh na lice.


Draga moja koji slatkiš, prekrasan je.

----------


## ina33

Annemary i runi, čestitam  :Smile: !

----------


## Vali

Runi, čestitam!!!

----------


## ivica_k

draga runi, čestitam na vašoj sreći najvećoj!

----------


## marti_sk

Anne Mary, predivno...cestitam vam  :Heart: 

runi  :Zaljubljen: 

svima saljem  :Love:

----------


## Charlie

*Anne Mary* cestitam od srca!!!!

*runi* i vama cestitke na docekanoj sreci  :Heart:

----------


## Sumskovoce

> Anne Mary, predivno...cestitam vam 
> 
> runi 
> 
> svima saljem


X

----------


## crvenkapica77

cestitke   runi !!!! preslatka bebica   :Smile: 

 cranky???

----------


## dani82

*Anamary* čestitam!!  :Very Happy: 
*Cranky* držim fige i nadam se zajedno s tobom  :Kiss:

----------


## kiara79

> cestitke runi !!!! preslatka bebica 
> 
> cranky???


*X*

----------


## Denny

Moram se malo pohvaliti - danas sam se bocnila sama, prvi put u životu!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
I bilo je super, preporučam svima od srca! Ni jedna med. sestra to ne bi obavila nježnije!  :Grin:

----------


## matto

Denny, draga nek ti je sa srećom, i neka bockanje urodi što kvalitetnjim jajnim stanicima, 
bez hiperstimulacije i s jednim + na testiću, 
čekalicama bete puno sreće, Cranky, 
Runi, prekrasan avatar,
ne snalazim se u pisanju kratkih postova, :Grin:

----------


## vikki

Draga *runi*, čestitam vam na malom zlatu  :Zaljubljen: 

Svima puno ~~~~~~~~~ za što god vam treba! *
Cranky  ~~~~~~~~~~*  :Heart:

----------


## cranky

> Moram se malo pohvaliti - danas sam se bocnila sama, prvi put u životu! 
> I bilo je super, preporučam svima od srca! *Ni jedna med. sestra to ne bi obavila nježnije!*


 :Very Happy:  tako mi je drago. I ja sam to isto rekla. Kad su me sestre bockale, na dane pregleda (ok, u ruku) me peklo a kad sam se ja u trbuh nisam ni osjetila. I sad još nek ti urodi predivnom ß za cca mjesec dana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Jooooj kad će taj petak više!!!!!!!!

----------


## Denny

Aha... sad bar znamo da je petak!  :Very Happy:    I to *13.*!  :Laughing: 
Nek ti bude sretan, presretan... ma najsretniji u životu! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

a ja mislila  cranky juce vadila betu.....pa reko mozda je danas  , a ono tek u petak.......sretno.....za petak   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Tibi

> Aha... sad bar znamo da je petak!    I to *13.*! 
> Nek ti bude sretan, presretan... ma najsretniji u životu! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


potpisujem
joj jedva čekam taj petak, već danima ovdje virkam kad će *cranky* objaviti betu

*Denny* da bockanje urodi najljepšim mogućim rezultatom ~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 

svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~ za štogod vam treba  :Heart:

----------


## mare157

> *Anamary* čestitam!! 
> *Cranky* držim fige i nadam se zajedno s tobom


X

*runi* bebica je preslatka!

----------


## šniki

*cranky* draga meni je petak 13 donio sreću...isto sam vadila betu na taj dan....~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da i tebi donese predivne vijesti :Smile:

----------


## beba.2

runi, čestitam na malenom zlatu.
 :Heart: 
cranky, sretno sutra i želim ti veliku betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


ja sutra imam svoj prvi uzv.

----------


## sara38

*Cranky*, draga, želim ti sutra veliku betu! 

Na GO-u sam, al sam našla malo vremena ćirnuti. Puno toplih pozdrava iz Stona!
(P.S. Kamenice su ludilo...)

----------


## mirna26

curke..želim vam svima koje ste saznale da ste trudne da se što manje sekirate i da se što više smijete i uživate u mrvicama u sebi,a one koje to još nisu neka sa strpljenjem što prije postanu.ja sam friška ovdje, i čitam sve vaše postove koji su vrlo iznenađujući za mene, ali najviše u pozitivnom smislu.
danas mi je 10dnt i 31dc -nema vještice..nema traga pravoj crvenoj krvi..samo tamno smeđe danas već skoro ništa do apsolutno ništa(treći dan od kada je mrljanje počelo)..ostaci i da.. neke žilice non stop na dnevnom ulošku jučer i prekjučer...e kad bi tako i ostalo...dole me pritišće kao da imam vakum negdje u trbuhu..baš kao pred M ali pomalo čudnije....grčevi povremeno ali izdrživo skroz...i da..cicke se ispuhale za razliku od samog početka nakon trasfera..bit ce da je to od mixa svih živih hormona do tada kaj sam injicirala....
ja se još uvijek nadam za T, a test nema šanse da više radim jer sam taj dan (8dnt) cijeli dan plakala da me glava bolila za poludit pa sam morala 2 lekadola popit.samo beta i to drugi tjedan  :Sad:

----------


## vesnare

*Runi* bebica je super. Čestitam :Zaljubljen: 
*Denny* samo naprijed sa bockanjem :Very Happy: 
*Cranky* jedva čekam tvoju betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Beba2* i tvoj ultrazvuk ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Mirna* držim fige za betu idući tjedan ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I napokon moje izvješće: 7+1 danas na UZV vidjeli kucanje srca i dobili trudničku knjiižicu i sličicu. Ne mogu reći da ću se opustiti do kraja, ali ipak je sad sve lakše... :Very Happy:

----------


## ines31

Vesnare bravo za malo srčeko!!!!! :Klap:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## AnneMary

bravo vesnare, znala sam d aće sve biti u redu!
sad lagano da prođe taj 12 tj. pa će biti lakše.

cranky ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu 
beba.2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv

mi idemo u ponedjeljak!

----------


## kiara79

beba2. i AnnaMary držim fige za uzv, :Saint: 
a za tebe cranky i sutra za veliku betu posebno... :Heart: sretno!!!!!!!

----------


## cranky

Drage moje hvala vam svima  :Heart: 
E sad, nemojte me ubit, ali ja ću produžit neizvjesnost do ponedjeljka  :Embarassed: 
Odlučila sam (dragi i ja smo se dogovorili, pa makar ja posijedila do onda) slijedit šta mi je dr napisao i gotovo. Nemojte se ljutit na mene, molim vas. Znam kako je meni kad čekam vaše ß , ali eto, molim vas za razumijevanje.
Voli vas vaša cranky  :Kiss: 

*Vesnare* predivno  :Very Happy: 
*Denny* da bockanje urodi lijepim folikulićima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Beba2* za UZV ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Mirna* za betu drugi tjedan ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kiara79

joooj zaboravila sam vesnare :Embarassed: ...
bravo draga za malo srčeko,želim ti sve po školski do kraja.. :Saint: 

ines 31 avatar ti je... :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: ...što drugo reći..

----------


## kiara79

ajmeee craaankyyyyyyy :Shock:  :Shock: ...a ja stalno virkam kad ćeš neke lijepe brojčice napisat,a ti tek u ponedjeljak...

kad god,nek ti je sa srećom... :Heart:

----------


## cranky

*AnneMary* i za vaš uzv u ponedjeljak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mirna26

puno sreće za betu cranky i također  :Klap:  za srčeko malo vesnare!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

vesnare   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:     sad uzivaj  :Heart:

----------


## Denny

*vesnare*, jupiiiii!    :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  
Eto vidiš da je bilo prerano! Poljubac veliki ti šaljem i uživaj!!!  :Heart: 
A pusa i velikom braci, naravno!
*runi*, bebica je pravi slatkiš!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## draga

> vesnare  sad uzivaj


Potpisujem!!

I svim cekalicama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

> ali ja ću produžit neizvjesnost do ponedjeljka


A u ponedjeljak će se sve tresti od poskakivanja, do tad ~~~~~~~~~~
Mirna~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepu betu

----------


## ksena28

cranky ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ponedjeljak

curke ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ kolektivne vibre za sve što vam treba

odoh sutra na GO jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeej

----------


## Adikica

Vesnare neka ti je sa srećom vidiš da će biti sve dobro  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  ,pozdrav  i  pusa malom Antiši .

----------


## Snekica

*Cranky*, frka od petka 13., ha? Nema veze, samo nek je u ponedjeljak trocifrena! 
Kiss svima

----------


## mirna26

hvala vam puno..ja odlučila u pon vadit prvu betu jer nemam snage čekat tako dugo..za sada nisam procurila..sve se smiril...ja imam neki čudan filing da meni ti utrići cijede u maternicu pa ju isperu pa se ona grči pa tek se onda sve cijedi vanka...ajme nemojte mi se smijat ali vec sam luda koliko osluškujem svoje tijelo :Shock: 
 curke šaljem vam najveće moguće vibre na svijetu da budemo sve trudne na veliko :Very Happy: 
ja definitivno idem u nedjelju molit dragog boga za sve nas :Zaljubljen:

----------


## beba.2

cranky, čekat ćemo mi s tobom i ponedjeljak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

mirna, nadam se da će teta beta i kod tebe biti pozitivna.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

vesnare, super za srčeko! :Klap:  :Heart: 

kod mene dvije gest. vrećice, sve se lijepo vidi, danas 3+1, računajući od transfera, za dva tjedna opet na uzv. dobila slikicu, presretna sam :Zaljubljen: 

annemary, sretno u pon na uzv~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

> ajme nemojte mi se smijat ali vec sam luda koliko osluškujem svoje tijelo
>  curke šaljem vam najveće moguće vibre na svijetu da budemo sve trudne na veliko
> ja definitivno idem u nedjelju molit dragog boga za sve nas


Draga, nemoj mi se smijati za onu pp, ali to sam ti ja... 
Pa i moraš svoje tijelo osluškivati, ipak se nešto unutra događa! i mi tebi šaljemo puuuuuuno vibri! I ja idem u nedjelju moliti, ali prvenstveno zbog krštenja princezice od naših vjenčanih kumova, a kasnije i zbog nas. Jer mala je pravi mali anđeo, a ja anđeliće obožavam! Ajde, pomoliti ću se i za nas svih! Da se ne ljutite!  :Embarassed:

----------


## Bab

*beba.2*, čessttitam na mrvicama... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za školsku trudnoću i prekrasnih 9 mjeseci.

----------


## cranky

*beba.2* predivno 2 mrve  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za školskih 9 mjeseci

*Mirna* bit će ti u ponedjeljak sretan dan ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mirna26

ma znala sam ja da nosiš dvojke...sa onako pozitivnim testom i to 8dnt moraju biti čisti dvojčeki :Klap: ..braaaavooooo!!!
samo nek su živi i zdravi :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mirna26

*11.dnt*


ma ne smijem ti se..pa šta ima veze...
samo se ti pomoli za sve nas..trebat ce nam :Klap:  :Saint:

----------


## matto

:Very Happy: Vesnare, eto vidiš ma tko je vidio tako rano ići na UZV, sada kad je sve uredu ti se opusti, to je najbolje što možeš učiniti, 
mirna za trocifrenu betu, 
beba još jednom čestitike, 
Denny, bockalice još malo još malo, pa smo na  :Coffee: , 
svim curama, čekalicama :Zaljubljen:

----------


## AnneMary

super beba.2, čestitam!

i ja sam odmah rekla da će bit dvojčeki!

----------


## mirna26

hvala na lijepim-prelijepim željama...(bit cu zadovoljna i dvocifrom samo nek se pravilno dupla )hehe :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*matto* puno sreće ti želim  i drugim skorim bockalicama kao i čekalicama da nam urodi plodom!

----------


## vesnare

*beba2* bravo za dvojčeke i jedva čekamo dva srčeka za 2 tjedna :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Myra2

Vesnare jupi za malo srčeko! Beba2 čestitam na dvije mrvice!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Čekalicama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete!

----------


## Denny

*beba.2* jupiiii za dvojčeke!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*matto*, bockanje mi super ide, jedva čekam  :Coffee: 
Još malooooo! :Very Happy: 
*Cranky* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ SRETNOOOO!!! 
Curke, evo ide lista, jer od sutra smo na zasluženom odmoru dugih sedam dana - samo ja, MM, more i tišina........ baš to mi je trebalo prije folikulometrija i ostalih radosti koje me čekaju čim se vratim.

Ljubim vas sve, čekam i dalje nove plusiće i velike bete i šaljem vam bezbroj morskih, opuštajućih vibrica!  :Heart: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Denny

1. mj.2010 
NinaB prirodno (nakon 1X AIH)
Cuceta – 1 stimulirani ICSI Split (nakon 3X AIH)
ž od boy – 2 stimulirani ICSI VV (nakon 1X ICSI)
Maiela – prirodno (nakon 3X AIH)
marta26 prirodno (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 1X klomifenski ICSI)

2. mj.2010 
Simby – 1 klomifenski ICSI – Vili (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Elli – prirodno (nakon 6X IVF bebica )
Blondy1 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
DinciP – 3 stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (Nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 2X Prirodna ICSI)
Duga56 – 2 IVF
Tarolina - 3 stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 6X AIH, 4X prirodnih IVF, 2X stimulirani IVF)
nina09 – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH, 2X stimulirani IVF)
blondy1 – 1 stimulirani ICSI VV
diabolica - 1 stimulirani IVF KBC RI (nakon 4X AIH)
Vinalina – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 6 > prirodnih IVF)

3. mj.2010 
Rozalija – 2 stimulirani ICSI Maribor (nakon 5X AIH, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X FET)
Suzanaab – 1 stimulirani ICSI Maribor
malena2 – stimulirani IVF Cito Split
Ginger – 1 stimulirani ICSI Vili (nakon 1X prirodni IVF, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X stimulirani ICSI – mala princeza) 
Weather – 3 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2X AIH, 2X klomifenski IVF)
Arkica – 4 polustimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (nakon 1X AIH, 2X stimulirani ICSI, 3X prirodni IVF)
Ketty28 – prirodno 
Fatamorgana – 1 stimulirani IVF Istanbul
mia – stimulirani IVF Prag
Goa – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
Mimek – stimulirani IVF
tanjack36 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
ines31 – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X prirodni IVF)
adriana_d – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH)
pčelica2009 – 7 stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 5X stimulirani IVF, 1X FET)

4. mj.2010 
ketyy – stimulirani ICSI Maribor
zvijezdica2 – stimulirani ICSI Prag
agility – 1 AIH SD
Anana1 – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X klomifenski ICSI)
Mikulica stimulirani IVF VV
Blekonja – 1 femarski ICSI Cito (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Vaka – 1 stimulirani IVF Vinogradska
Korny77 – IVF SD
Karla 1980 – 4 ICSI Maribor (Nakon 3X ICSI, 2X FET)
talia7 – ICSI Prag

5. mj.2010 
diana – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
LEELOO77 – 2 stimulirani ICSI Prag (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI) 
Frka – stimulirani IVF VV 
Angel1 – 7 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2 stimulirani IVF, 2X prirodni IVF, 2X klomifenski IVF, 1X AIH) 
Coolerica – 2 stimulirani ICSI Postojna (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X AIH) 
BOZZ – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X AIH)
barbyRI – prirodno (nakon 1X ICSI) 
nena3beba – stimulirani ICSI Prag
betty – DAIH (nakon 1X AIH)
Vali- FET Maribor
Hello Kitty – 2 stimulirani IVF (nakon 1X IVF)

6. mj.2010 
Amly – 3 stimulirani IVF Njemacka (nakon 2X IVF)
Zeljana – stimulirani ICSI Slovenija
osijek – 2X stimulirani ICSI Petrova
bebica2009 – 8. IVF Vinogradska (nakon 1 stim., 4. prir. I 2. klomif.) 
draga – 4. FET VV(nakon 3 X AIH, 1X IVF, 3X FET) 
enya22 - prirodno (nakon svega i svačega) 
čupko 1 - 2. stimulirani IVF VV
kika84 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Prag
Natalina - 3. stimulirani IVF MB 
venera21 - 5. AIH Vinogradska 

7. mj.2010 
sandric - 1. stimulirani IVF MB 
evelin - 1. stimulirani IVF SD 
issa11 - 2. IVF Cito (nakon 1 stim. IVF) 
Sanjička - prirodno (nakon 1 stimulirani IVF i 2 prir. IVF) 
petra30 - 4. prir. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 3 x ICSI) 
marti78 - 2. FET Prag 
vesnare - 3 polustimulirani ICSI Cito (nakon 2X FET, 2X ICSI)
gričanka - ? IVF, Prag
beba.2 – 2 IVF (nakon 1X AIH, 1X IVF)

8. mj.2010 
AnneMarry – 1. stimulirani IVF, SD (nakon 5XIVF) 

*Naša lista* 
Čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Cranky 12.08.  
mirna26 16.08.

Čekalice (F)ET 

Čekalice punkcije 

AIH, Prirodni IVF,ICSI 

Pikalice 

Klomifenke/Femarke
NINA30

Šmrkalice i ostale supresije 
Denny

On-GO
medena8
andream
matto
CorinaII
ivica_k
maca2
dudadudaduda

Hrabrice/Čekalice koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Deja2, nellyxy, miška, ANKARA, dim, zubica, marti_sk, ninatz, didicro, Mary Ann, zelimo_bebu, Acitam, curka, Sonja29, nena3beba, tonili, franka76, kata1, negra, Livija2, extreme, dariaaa, TeddyBearz, pippi, tikica, Biene, pujica, Andreja, sany22, tia_16, s_iva, Mariel, nini, Tayra, maya3, sissy, ponedjeljak, Fragola, Katarina, snjeska_ , gaia, philipa, necija mama, nestrpljiva, ana@zm, ella roo, AB7, nini, Patientia, danijelica, Madonna, philipa, Weather, Ana39, Ella03, luce_st, Mimi333, Kinki, Ljubica, gianna, Glorija, nirvana, Jill, Orline, Dadica, Reni76, Dodirko, Gabi, miška, bambus99, BLIZU, Jelena, Rene2, gianna, mišicalara, Dim, Capka, mušica, nata, missy, višnja, Kraljica18, Dusica1, maya3, amariya, molu, ZLATKA, nela., mrnjica, viky, regina78, sissy, Gosparka, ovnica29, Bebel, Ambra, Umma, IRENA456, Iva77, bernadette, simbi, linalena, choko, metkovk@, wewa, Bernadette, Tibi, Miss July, “tina”, TWEETY77, Ljubica, mala garava, Aurora*, Teodora, Ici, Splicanka, Mmaslacak, Draga, Kaća, tisa, Shanti, Andy, frka, Ksena28, molu, acitam, BHany, Amyx, RuzicaSB, Pato, dani39, Kika83, Točkalica, tigrical, jo1974, zedra, dir, Strumpfica, TwistedQ, Ameli, Narnija, Natica, Elena-mk, Missy, ivana83, bubble_71, yasmina, nina1, gupi51, sivka, mare41, Vikki, Gabi25, Juliette, ninocka28, pinny, Marina27, Lilly, ž od milivoj73, mazica79, sivka, Ti, luna1, vita22, duba13, MAJONI974, Tuzna, Cortina, AuroraBlu, nataša, Kikla123, Miki76, marta7, zlatica, Romanica, modesty4, Cannisa, innu, Zeena, bublica3, Gizmos, Missixty, Snekica, AnaK, n&a, Snow.ml, m arta, ivkica28, Gargamelica, Tigrical, Iberc, Marnie, Iva Mia 2009, Šiškica, Mimimuc, sumskovoce, tiki_a, mare157, dani82, Jim, Sbonetic, Mia Lilly, Vojvođanka, Pimbli, Suzzie2, rose, Mia74, Tia, Sanja1, lastavica1979, trunčicabalunčica, crvenkapica77, ogla, mravak, mini3, tlatinčica,  klara, Pinky, skandy, loks, mrkvica84, aleksandraj, nokia, zrinkič, bugaboo, kik@, mimi81, Bab,  taca70, pirica, sany 7, đurđa76, kiara79, Sali, centaurea.in.spe, kandela, venera3

----------


## crvenkapica77

beba   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:    prelijepa  vijest

----------


## mirna26

*12.dnt*
Imam problem.Cijelu noć me muče utrogestani.lagano me peku u rodnici i maternici....baš kao da sam stavila nešto na čistu ranu....tako mi je bilo i na samom početku transfera...i naravno jutros imam opet smeđi iscjedak i nešto poslije toga izađe mi sukrvica (crveno-roskasto).
Doslovce me boli kad ih stavljam...pa zar oni fizički rade neki problem "dole"?! :Shock: 
jao meni...uzimam test danas i sutra ujutro ću ga napravit ili navečer danas....
sada mi ne ide ništa..ali me užasno boli-peče desna strana maternice i onako pulsira...pulsira mi već od kad sam stavila jutros utriće.zato nisam mogla spavat na toj strani nego iskjučivo na suprotnoj.evo još uvijek mi pulsira.zapravo dok ležim me jače boli a kad sjedim manje ..jer se valjda utrići cijede pa manje boli.bože zar ne može bit gore? :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mirna26

ma jel to pulsira moja beba koja traži pomoć ili neka hematomčina? :Shock:

----------


## mirna26

ma iskreno da vam kažem prolazim agoniju od kada sam dobila smeđe i sada me ovo uopće ne čudi i očekujem najgore (beta=0) a onak malo se nadam najboljem (beta preko 100).nekako sam smirena iako vam se ne čini možda...ali zaista sam se već pomirila...šta ćete..idemo dalje...sada ide malo po malo crvenog.nije to prava menga...ali loš je predosjećaj...sutra ću napravit test iako i on može biti lažno negativan jer smo imali već ovdee slučajeve da cure imaju lažno negativne testove a beta raste.a betu u pon pa kud puklo.puno pusa  i sreće u trudnoćama i čekalicama koječega :Kiss:

----------


## matto

mirna, :Love:  problemi koje imaš vjerojatno nisu od uterića oni ne trebali izazivati bilo kakvu vrstu nadražaja, iritacije ili tome slično, gle možda se radi o nekoj laganoj upali, a zbog nervoze i stresa mogu pojaviti gljivice. Znam da je najlakše pametovati drugima, ali gledaj se opustiti koliko možeš jer i sama znaš, odnosno čitaš na Rodi da iscjedak može biti znak trudnoće, (bilo je toga podosta na forumu), uradi sutra testić a naravno i betu, ponekad neizvjesnost zna biti najgora,

Denny uživaj u odmoru, samo :Cool:  jako dobro si ti to isplanirala, a mene je već sustigla nervoza, doduše u blažem obliku, svađalački raspoložena guram sa simptomima pms-a prema slijedećem tjednu 
kada će mi izvaditi koju litru krvi za biljege trombofilije, :Grin: , 
čekalice bete trebam za  :Very Happy: rasploženje

----------


## cranky

*Mirna* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
da bude sve u redu

*Denny* samo ti odmori i napuni baterije za mrve  :Heart: 

Svima ostalima kome treba
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mirna26

krvarim kao menga i radila sam testić koji je ispao negativan.nisam trudna. a kvragu i sav trud,idemo dalje u nove pobjede.u pon ću svakako izvadit betu za konačnu potvrdu.pusice svima

----------


## mirna26

hvala curke moje....hvala na brizi...a sad kaj je tu je.. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## crvenkapica77

mirna   zao mi je   :Love:

----------


## rozalija

> mirna   zao mi je


X  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## cranky

Mirna  :Crying or Very sad:  žao mi je, ali ja bi na tvom mjestu svejedno tu betu išla izvadit  :Wink:

----------


## Kadauna

Cureeeeeeeeeeee, dobro vam jutro i evo toplih napitaka  :Coffee: 

svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ CRANKY  :Yes:  :Yes:

----------


## mare41

Kadauna :Heart: 
cranky, niski start za sutra~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 
mirna :Love:

----------


## innu

*cranky*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba za sutra!!!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svima vama za sve što vam treba!!!!
pozdrav!

----------


## bugaboo

Mirna zao mi je :Love:

----------


## mirna26

idem idem sutra izvadit betu pa javim konačni rezultat....pusice

----------


## †mummy_s

*Cranky*, **** blizancima daruje paket po rođenju i zato: **** **** hura za sutra!!  :Wink:

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure,    koje sutra vade  betu   *sretno*  :Heart:

----------


## šniki

Dobro jutro svima!!!! Samo da ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnje bete,* mirna26*,* cranky*, beba Melina i ja držimo fige :Zaljubljen: 
Svima pusicu šaljemo........jednoj trudnici najveću :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

Mirna, žao mi je! Vadi ipak betu, možda te iznenadi...

Cranky ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tigrical

*Cranky* čekamo...... :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

> *Cranky* čekamo......


Čekamo, čekamo i ~~~~~~~~~u koliko sati je nalaz gotov?

----------


## matto

:Love: Mirna, a tako sam se nadala 
no istodobno raduje me tvoja snaga, kao što kažeš: idemo dalje, 
mi ne možemo odustati....

----------


## cranky

Drage moje, najdraže  :Wink: 
Evo da vam napokon riješim neizvjesnost.
Moja beta u četvrtak je bila *662*, a u subotu *1632*  :Grin: 
Jutros sam tek išla kod dr, ali još je prerano i pregled je tek drugi tjedan.

Nemojte se ljutit na mene, ali od prvotnog pozitivnog šoka me uhvatio strah, pa sam išla ponovit betu, a onda nisam htjela ništa dok ne kažem dr-u i .....
Ma ne znam šta bi vam više rekla, osim da vas sve volim najviše na svijetu i da bez vas sve ovo ne bi preživjela i da su me vaše vibrice i lijepe želje držale dovodile do suza svakodnevno. Najbolje ste!!!!!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Marchie37

*Mirna*  :Love: 
*Cranky*, bravo, sretno dalje!

----------


## lucija83

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa i ovdje vrištim od sreće draga moja!!!!!!!! Čestitam ti od sveg srca i najvecu pusu saljemo ti Gabica i ja!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kadauna

*CRANKY!!! BRAVO i čestitam od srca..* a za tajenje LOL, ja to u potpunosti razumijem..........

e sad ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za skorašnji uzv..............

----------


## AnneMary

aaaaaaaaaa cranky baš si mala zloćka. čestitam od srca!

evo i mi bili jutros na SD, vidi se jedan plod, žumančana vrećica i doktor već za 10-ak dana očekuje srčanu akciju pa ćemo ponovno gore da je i vidimo.
sad sam malo mirnija kad znam da je sve na svom mjestu.
čujemo se za 10-ak dana!

----------


## mare41

cranky :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## beba.2

mirna  :Love: 

cranky, čestitam! :Very Happy: 

annemary, ideš opet kod njih ili ?

----------


## AnneMary

da još dok se potvrdi srčana akcija! tako sam i prvi put!

----------


## matto

Cranky,  :Very Happy:  
ma bila si mi sumnjiva s tim odgađanjem :Wink:  
ali nisam htjela ništa reći samo sam se nadala da će sve to izaći na dobro, 
želim ti mirnu trudnoću,
uživaj draga pa da poskočim još jednom  :Very Happy:

----------


## šniki

*cranky* toooooooooooooooo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: bravo...... :Klap:

----------


## Gabi

Cranky bravoooooooo, čestitam!!!  :Very Happy: 




> a za tajenje LOL, ja to u potpunosti razumijem..........


  :Yes: 

Pino ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najljepši susret s princezom  :Heart: 

Pozdrav svima i zagrljaj tužnicama

----------


## Vali

*Cranky*, čestitam!!!

----------


## tigrical

*Cranky*

----------


## Sumskovoce

*cranky* jupi!!!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  malo jesi zločkica, ali sve je opravdano! Velika ljubav, velika briga!!!!! Jupi za riječki uspjeh!!!!

----------


## Ljufi

Cranky  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam!

----------


## Marnie

cranky čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Cranky pratim odbrojavanje samo da vidim što će biti s tobom, inače odmaram i ne javljam se često ovdje, čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: na ovakvom uspjehu

----------


## mare157

Ajme *cranky* SAVRŠENO!!! Čestitam od srca i  :Very Happy:  sa curama za tebe i bebicu (bebice?!) :Yes:

----------


## †mummy_s

*Cranky* Miriše mi na dupliće!! Pa ipak ja imam iskustva  :Wink:  Bravo, bravo , bravo!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  A sad moramo na kavu da to zapečatimo jednim trbuhodraganjem!! :Love:

----------


## Bab

*Cranky*, g e n i j a l n o !!!!!!

A od sada samo mazi bušu i probaj što više uživat.

Bravoooooooooooooooooooooooo !!!

----------


## mirna26

i sad jedna loša vijest....moja beta=0
sretno svima drugima, cranky čestitam od srca..a ja ću morat valjda nekom drugom prilikom..tako je valjda trebalo biti za sada!
veliki zagrljaj svima i čujemo se svi uskoro u 9.mjesecu opet!!puse

----------


## Bab

mirna26, jako mi je žao i znam kako se isjećaš...ali vidim ja da si ti jedna uporna cura...to tako i treba biti.
Svi mi imamo uspone i padove, ali znamo da će sve jednom doći na svoje mjesto. Da nismo toga svjesne ne bi niti bile ovdje.
Malo odmori dušu i tijelo i onda hrabro naprijed.
pusa i drž' se  :Smile:

----------


## Aurora*

> Moja beta u četvrtak je bila *662*, a u subotu *1632*


*Crenky* prekrasna ti je beta, i prva i druga!  :Very Happy:  Cestitam od srca! 

Zelim da ti cijela trudnoca tako lijepo napreduje i da uzivas u njoj potpuno.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## innu

*cranky,*  :Sing:  :Dancing Fever: 
*mirna26,* žao mi je, drži se!

svima pozdrav i malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## mirna26

hvala svima još jednom....velike puse...ma nisam jako tužna sada...šok sam doživila kad je procrvenilo :Smile:  prije3 dana...zapravo posmeđilo prije 10dana..hehe...tako da sam sad super...ma nemre to sam tak..pa ni prirodno baš ne ide sam tak....sve je to naša draga priroda..jest da je malo tlaka...ali šta ćemo..moramo odtrpit to sve da dođemo do željenog....puno pusa drage moje

----------


## Sela

*Cranky* cestitke na visokoj beti!!!!

----------


## rozalija

> Cranky  čestitam!


X
mirna draga moja žao mi je  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  drži se.
AnnyMary bravo za malo  :Heart: .

----------


## Vojvođanka

crancy, bemti pa ti si TRUDNA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i to IZ PRVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa što si me usrećila
cmok, cmok i uživaj

----------


## Kadauna

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve cure u pripremnoj fazi          jer mi se čini da je forum opet malo živnuo, za koji dan krenut će i bolnice opet raditi i onda u kasnoljetne ili u jesenske vlakove cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuureeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## cranky

Hvala vam svima  :Zaljubljen: 

*Mirna* žao mi je  :Crying or Very sad: 

*Čekalice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Pripremalice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

cranky ČESTITAM  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

mirna  :Sad: ~~~~~~za dalje
Svima  :Heart:

----------


## venera21

Cranky čestitam od srca! Pratim te već dugo i jako mi je drago zbog tebe   :Heart: 


Mirna.... :Love:

----------


## kiara79

cranky jeeeeeeeeeeee...bravo trudnice.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
baš sam sretna zbog tebe....super,super..

AnneMary bravo za srčeko... :Heart: 

mirrna...znam kako je.. :Love:

----------


## Denny

Cranky, bravo curo, čestitam od srca!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Jooj kako si mi nadu dala, ne bi vjerovala! Ma bilo mi je malo čudno to odgađanje, i kad si mi rekla da samo što nisi stigla s lijepim vijestima!
Ma to je to, želim ti mirnih i sretnih osam mjeseci koji slijede!  :Very Happy:

----------


## m arta

Cranky, čestitam!!!!!! jako mi je drago zbog tebe, od prve, suuuupeeerrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## pirica

*Cranky* čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*mirna*

----------


## tini

Dugo me nije bilo na forumu ali samo bi htijela objaviti da danas nakon 20. ivf-a i 8 gobina nadanja plakanja i koječega, moja beta 15dnt iznosi 1073. I samo imam za reći NIKAD ne gubite nadu je čuda se ne događaju nekom drugom!!!

----------


## Kadauna

> Dugo me nije bilo na forumu ali samo bi htijela objaviti da danas nakon 20. ivf-a i 8 gobina nadanja plakanja i koječega, moja beta 15dnt iznosi 1073. I samo imam za reći NIKAD ne gubite nadu je čuda se ne događaju nekom drugom!!!



Draga Tini, daj nam piši i dalje, obavijesti nas o daljnjem tijeku trudnoće i ovim putem od srca čestitam na trudnoći ali i na ustrajnosti.........


Za tvoj prvi ultrazvuk ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Tini,* daj ovo još objavi skupa s pojedinostima na topicu "iz kojeg putam vam je uspio IVF?" 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/19908-i...spio-IVF/page4

----------


## cranky

Tini  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  predivno ČEEEESTIIIITAAAAM!!!!!! Rijeka je proradila!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## innu

*tini*, svaka čast, sretno~~~~~~~~~

----------


## taca70

> Dugo me nije bilo na forumu ali samo bi htijela objaviti da danas nakon 20. ivf-a i 8 gobina nadanja plakanja i koječega, moja beta 15dnt iznosi 1073. I samo imam za reći NIKAD ne gubite nadu je čuda se ne događaju nekom drugom!!!


Tini, cestitam, svaka cast.Mislim da tvoj MPO put zasluzuje posebnu temu jer bi mnogi s interesom procitali sta se sve dogadalo u tih 8 godina i kako si kroz to prolazila.

----------


## m arta

tini, čestitam, super!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## AnneMary

tini svaka čast na upornosti i snazi, jer to je ono gdje ljudi najčešće padnu.
od srca ti želim mirnu i urednu trudnoću.
i mene bi zanimala tvoja priča i kad stigneš otvori topic pa da je svi vide, posebno oni koji polako gube snagu i nadu.

----------


## crvenkapica77

prvo  veliki naklon *tini   , cestitam  od  
i mene zanima  jako  tvoja MPO  prica , svaka cast  na upornosti!

cranky   zeno  cestitam    
*

----------


## dani82

*Cranky* ludo pa čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
*Tini* prekrasna vijest, čestitam.
Svim tužnicama  :Love:  i malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za slijedeće postupke!

----------


## mare41

tini, čestitkeeeee :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tini

Cure puno hvala na podršci i vibrama....samo da bude sve ok na uzv

Svim curama koje čekaju i svim trudilicama puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Jelena

cranky, jako mi je drago zbog tebe  :Very Happy: 

mirna26, držim fige za idući put  :Love: 

tini, ti si pravo nadahnuće za puno parova. svaka čast na upornosti!  :Klap:

----------


## amariya

> Tini, cestitam, svaka cast.Mislim da tvoj MPO put zasluzuje posebnu temu jer bi mnogi s interesom procitali sta se sve dogadalo u tih 8 godina i kako si kroz to prolazila.


Svaka čast na upornosti! Ima nas još zainteresiranih, pa kad skupiš energije, raspiši!

----------


## mare157

*tini* sretno! Hvala na tvojoj priči, svima nam daje nadu za uspjeh!

----------


## tiki_a

tini ČESTITAM i opet ČESTITAM  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  (takvu "brojkicu - 20" ima i moja znanica, nedavno je rodila zdravog dečkića).

----------


## beba.2

tini, i ovdje, čestitam ti od srca na trudnoći, i sve će biti u najboljem redu!

----------


## rozalija

Tini čestitam ti draga moja od srca na trudnoći i svaka ti čast naupornosti. Kakva ćeš ti samo prekrasna mama da budeš, sada se samo opusti biće sve ok, i uživaj sa svojom mrvicom.

----------


## šniki

*tini* svaka čast na upornosti.....bravo ženo...čestitam :Klap:  :Very Happy:

----------


## NINA30

tini čestitam od srca na upornosti i želim ti najljepšu trudnoću  :Very Happy: 
čestitka i svim ostalim curama trudnicama  :Very Happy: 
i šaljem puno dobrih vibri za sve ostale čekalice  :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

*Cranky yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssss*

----------


## Snekica

Tini yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssss!

Bravo cure!  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## ines31

Tini, svaka čast, šta reći..... čestitam i želim ti mirnu školsku trudnoću!!!!! :Heart:

----------


## bugaboo

Tini ti si nam stvarno nadahnuce :Love: , ne moze beta toliko puta biti negativna koliko mi puta mozemo pokusavati...

----------


## mirna26

tini...jednostavno nemam riječi...prava si!!
svakako ti želim  što više sreće do kraja..

----------


## mirna26

hvala ti na figama :Very Happy: ...stvarno mi trebaju..hehe

----------


## marti_sk

cestitam novim trudnicama  :Heart:

----------


## suzzie2

Svim curama - novim trudnicama čestitam od srca i naravno  :Very Happy:  od veselja za njih!!!!

Trudilicama držim fige da uspiju što prije!

Ja se prijavljujem kao pikalica, čini mi se među prvima u ovom kasno ljetno - jesenskom vlakiću!

Pusa svima!

----------


## aleksandraj

> Tini   predivno ČEEEESTIIIITAAAAM!!!!!! Rijeka je proradila!!!!!!!


 
svim curama, tini i cranky te ostalima cestitke od srca :Very Happy:

----------


## tiki_a

Oooo, počelo je, počelo, suzzie sretno s pikanjem~~~~~~~

----------


## sali

*Cranky* čestitam :Very Happy: 
*Tini*  čestitam :Very Happy: 
Cure želim vam urednu i školsku trudnoću.

Moja trudnoća je nažalost završila missed ab. i kiretažom tako da me ponovo stavite na listu čekalica koječega.

----------


## Natalina

Evo, samo da vas sve pozdravimo, čestitamo novim trudnicama i poželimo sreću čekalicama!
Nažalost, već duže vrijeme nemamo pristup internetu tako da ne možemo pratiti i vibrirati ovdje, ali zato mislimo na vas svaki dan  :Kiss: 
U 8. tjednu našoj jednoj mrvici nažalost je prestalo kucati srčeko, ali zato druga mrvica napreduje barem ako je suditi po mučninama  :Smile: 
Slijedeći tjedan idemo na uzv (bit će 12+3) i ne mogu vam opisati koliko sam nestrpljiva da vidim to malo čudo...
Pozdrav i  :Kiss:

----------


## corinaII

Sali draga tako mi je žao zbog tebe  :Love:  :Love:  neznam što da ti kažem......
draga drži se  :No:

----------


## Sela

> Svim curama - novim trudnicama čestitam od srca i naravno  od veselja za njih!!!!
> 
> Trudilicama držim fige da uspiju što prije!
> 
> Ja se prijavljujem kao pikalica, čini mi se među prvima u ovom kasno ljetno - jesenskom vlakiću!
> 
> Pusa svima!


 Hej *Suzzie* sad cu ja malo cesce visiti na odbrojavanju da vidim kako napredujes s pikicama za pocetak;ti si nasa prva lasta i nagovjestaj jeseni....to me raduje.
Cestitke *Tini* i ostalim slavodobitnicama MPO!!!!!

----------


## matto

> Moja trudnoća je nažalost završila missed ab. i kiretažom tako da me ponovo stavite na listu čekalica koječega.


Sali tako mi je žao,  :Love: samo ti želim da smogneš snage za dalje, nažalost upoznala sam kakav je osjećaj izgubiti bebicu, znam kako se osjećaš i znam da ćeš naučiti živjeti s tom boli

----------


## suzzie2

*Sali* žao mi je* !* 

Svaki put kad čujem tako nešto, srce mi se stegne. Pored svega što proživljavamo, još i to!

*Sela* umirem od straha ovaj put! Zbog prijašnjih iskustava, svega se bojim i koliko god sam sretna što je postupak počeo, nekako sam sva u grču i izmišljam sto različitih scenarija šta bi moglo poći krivo (uz naravno one koji su se već dogodili)!

----------


## mare157

*sali*  :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:

----------


## tiki_a

Cure, ne može bez  :Coffee:   :Grin: 
sali žao mi je  :Sad:   :Sad: 
Natalina puno ~~~~~~za hrabru mrvicu
pikalici suzzie~~~~~~za dobar rast folikula
Tko nam je još u akciji?

----------


## Ginger

svim novim trudnicama čestitke od srca  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
neću sad pojedinačno nabrajti, jer me dugo nije bilo pa bih mogla nekoga slučajno zaboraviti, a to ne želim
cure moje, uživajte u svakom trenutku!

tužnicama jedan veliki virtualni  :Love:

----------


## Ginger

i još posebno *runi*  :Heart: 
avatar za rastopiti se  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## runi

> i još posebno *runi* 
> avatar za rastopiti se


Hvala draga i čestitke velike na još jednom čudu :Zaljubljen: !!!!!!!!
Hvala svim dragim curama na lijepim riječima :Love: , još samo da sve bude u redu sa mnom. Nakon carskog reza ostalo im je posteljice :Shock: , za ne vjerovati, pa sam već bila na dvije kiretaže, nadam se da je kraj, iskreno se nadam...

----------


## beba.2

sali, žao mi je :Sad:  :Love: 

suzzie, sretno sa pikanjem i neka bude puno folikulica i zdravih js~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sela

> *Sali* žao mi je* !* 
> 
> Svaki put kad čujem tako nešto, srce mi se stegne. Pored svega što proživljavamo, još i to!
> 
> *Sela* umirem od straha ovaj put! Zbog prijašnjih iskustava, svega se bojim i koliko god sam sretna što je postupak počeo, nekako sam sva u grču i izmišljam sto različitih scenarija šta bi moglo poći krivo (uz naravno one koji su se već dogodili)!


Dragicka,sto si dobila za supresiju?Koji ti je protokol sad?

----------


## cranky

> sali žao mi je  
> Natalina puno ~~~~~~za hrabru mrvicu
> pikalici suzzie~~~~~~za dobar rast folikula
> Tko nam je još u akciji?


 *X*



> Hvala svim dragim curama na lijepim riječima, još samo da sve bude u redu sa mnom. Nakon carskog reza ostalo im je posteljice, za ne vjerovati, pa sam već bila na dvije kiretaže, nadam se da je kraj, iskreno se nadam...


 :Shock:  điiz nadam se da je kraj

----------


## Blekonja

> svim novim trudnicama čestitke od srca 
> neću sad pojedinačno nabrajti, jer me dugo nije bilo pa bih mogla nekoga slučajno zaboraviti, a to ne želim
> cure moje, uživajte u svakom trenutku!
> 
> tužnicama jedan veliki virtualni


ovo bi potpisala  :Embarassed:

----------


## Marnie

sali, baš mi je žao  :Sad:  Drži se i skupi snagu i energiju za dalje  :Smile: .

----------


## kiara79

sali žao mi je... :Love: 

ja čekam soje pikice u 9.mj i u 10 .mj krećemo na naš 1.IVF-konačno... :Grin:

----------


## vesnare

*Cranky* bravo za predivne bete  :Very Happy: jedva čekam uzv
*AnneMary* jupiiiiiiii  :Very Happy: vibram i za srčeko, ali nema sumnje
*Natalina* baš mi je žao za drugu bebicu :Love: . Nadam se od srca da je druga pravi borac i držim fige do slijedećeg UZV
*Mirna* žao mi je draga :Love: . Idemo dalje! Neka najesen bude plusic

svim pikalicama vibre do neba
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

Jutro uz fiiinu vruću  :Coffee: 
Forum se polako puni  :Klap: 
Ginger, za veliku  :Zaljubljen:   i mrvicu  :Zaljubljen: 
Jedva čekam start, a kad će i na koji način...nadam se za 15-tak dana.

----------


## suzzie2

> Dragicka,sto si dobila za supresiju?Koji ti je protokol sad?


Gonal, za početak dvije ampulice dnevno, kasnije cetrotide, ali više ću znati nakon uvz u nedjelju!

Ovaj put me peru skroz čudne emocije, imam osjećaj kao da sa svakim novim postupkom vjerujem sve manje u uspjeh, a opet očekujem puno. Baš sam smotana, to je valjda od hormona, tako objašnjavam i umanjenje inteligencije za min. 50 % u trenutku ulaska u ordinaciju i razgovora s dr.  :Laughing:

----------


## suzzie2

i naravno, cure hvala na dobrodošlici i podršci! Svima vam šaljem  :Kiss: !

----------


## matahari

cranky, čestitke i od mene! UŽIVAJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Denny

Evo i mene, još na godišnjem dan dva. Uživam na plaži, bockam se već ko velika, i samo čekam gđu M. da stigne i da krenemo na stimulaciju.  :Very Happy:

----------


## marti_sk

> Evo i mene, još na godišnjem dan dva. Uživam na plaži, bockam se već ko velika, i samo čekam gđu M. da stigne i da krenemo na stimulaciju.


 :Klap: 

drzim fige  :Heart:

----------


## cranky

*Denny* šaljem ti milijun ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti bude kao meni  :Wink: 

*suzzie2* da ovaj bude uspješan bez obzira na podvojene emocije ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*kiara79* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Pinky

samo da vam javim da je naša H2O prije par sati rodila curicu   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Blekonja

> samo da vam javim da je naša H2O prije par sati rodila curicu


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  super čestitke od srca!!!!!!

----------


## Sela

> Gonal, za početak dvije ampulice dnevno, kasnije cetrotide, ali više ću znati nakon uvz u nedjelju!
> 
> Ovaj put me peru skroz čudne emocije, imam osjećaj kao da sa svakim novim postupkom vjerujem sve manje u uspjeh, a opet očekujem puno. Baš sam smotana, to je valjda od hormona, tako objašnjavam i umanjenje inteligencije za min. 50 % u trenutku ulaska u ordinaciju i razgovora s dr.


Hi,hi,hi,uobicajena pojava..nista novo!Meni ponekad isto kao da kamen lezi u grlu.Draga,sretno s pikicama i jedva cekam izvijesce sa UZV u nedjelju!!!!!Naravno da puno ocekujes,a to sto ti se cini da svakim postupkom sve manje vjerujes u uspjeh-to je samo glas hladnog razuma koji ne da da poletis previse.Pa znas i sama!pusa

----------


## rozalija

> samo da vam javim da je naša H2O prije par sati rodila curicu


Čestitam od  :Heart:  našoj H20 a maloj princezi ogromna dobrodošlica i neka je kroz život prate zdravlje, radost i veselje. :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mare41

H20, čestitke cijeloj obitelji :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## cranky

*H20* čestitke  :Very Happy:  i dobrodošlica maloj princezi  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## AnneMary

čestitke na malenoj curici!  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiara79

čestitam od srca... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ivica_k

H2O, čestitke na maloj princezi, a velikoj princezi čestitke na sestrici :Very Happy:

----------


## valentine

*H2O* čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## ines31

Čestitke cijeloj obitelji [B]H2O[B], pusa maloj princezi!!!!! :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

cestitke   H2O    i njenoj obitelji   :Heart:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## innu

čestitke *H2O* na njenoj maloj curici!!!!!

----------


## vesnare

*H2O* čestitke na curici :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ana-

*H2O* čestitke tebi i obitelji a maloj *PRINCEZI * najsrdačnija dobrodošlica  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jelena

čestitke H2O!  :Very Happy:

----------


## nina09

H2O,čestitke i dobrodošlica maloj princezi :Zaljubljen: 
Svim curama velika :Kiss:  od mene.
Budite uporne i strpljive i da čim prije dođete do svojih srečica :Heart:

----------


## Sela

Cestitke *H20* i *bebici*!!!!

----------


## tiki_a

> Ovaj put me peru skroz čudne emocije, imam osjećaj kao da sa svakim novim postupkom vjerujem sve manje u uspjeh, a opet očekujem puno. Baš sam smotana, to je valjda od hormona, tako objašnjavam i umanjenje inteligencije za min. 50 % u trenutku ulaska u ordinaciju i razgovora s dr.


Ovo mi je jako poznato he he
Denny, još malo pa prava akcija  :Klap: 
H2O čestitam  :Zaljubljen:   :Very Happy:

----------


## ZO

Pozdrav svima!!! 

Čestitam od srca svim novim trudnicama, mamama i onima koje će postati navedeno  :Heart: 
Ne javljam se često jer nemam vremena uz moje dvije mrvice, konačno sam dočekala da ne stignem ništa drugo što i vama želim  :Yes: 
Mi napredujemo, imamo svaki po skoro 7 kila, smijemo se, gugućemo i veselimo se svakom danu...
...ja još uvijek nekako strahujem zbog tolike sreće, nisam navikla živjeti radost ...
mislim na Vas često, pogotovo na moje " stare " forumašice i veselim se svakoj dobroj vijesti  :Heart:

----------


## sali

Drage moje hvala vam na podršci  :Love: 

Čestitke H2O i maloj princezi :Heart:

----------


## beba.2

h2o, čestitam na malenoj princezi

----------


## Ginger

*H2O* čestitam na princezi  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

*ZO*  :Heart: 

svima pusa i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## aleksandraj

> H2O,čestitke i dobrodošlica maloj princezi
> Svim curama velika od mene.
> Budite uporne i strpljive i da čim prije dođete do svojih srečica


 
sali zao mi je.

----------


## marti_sk

> samo da vam javim da je naša H2O prije par sati rodila curicu


 kako brzo prolazi vrijeme...
H2O, cestitam na malenoj princezi!  :Zaljubljen: 

ZO,uzivaj punim plucama   :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## matto

Kinesku poslovicu _Padni sedam puta ustani osam_ u svoj sam potpis stavila nakon izgubljene trudnoće i prvog i ujedno najtežeg pada. 

Tog se ljeta razbila barka sreće u kojoj smo plovili uljuljkani nas troje: mama, tata, beba, a s nama školjke i zvijezde: 

na obali smo ostali nas dvoje, a barku je trebalo ponovo graditi pa smo ponegdje odali poljupce, ponegdje zagrljaje, ponegdje suze, ali smo je uporno sastavljali dio po dio daščicu po daščicu. 

Nakon prve insemiacije u kojoj smo ostvarili trudnoću uslijedile su još tri te tri IVF-a, bezuspješno. Jutros sam popila prvu femaru, nakon toga petog dana ciklusa slijedi ultrazvuk, ponekad ni sama ne vjerujm da mi mi je ostalo snage jer pala sam sedam puta jutros ustajem osmi put....

----------


## tiki_a

:Coffee:  poslije ručka.
suzzie~~~~~za kvalitetne pikice i folikuliće
Denny~~~~~za pika predstart i skorašnji pravi uspješni start
matto ~~~~~za start, sada malo radosti zbog ponovne akcije jer si ponovo blizu  :Saint: 
U čekanju M igram se s LH trakicama, već drugi sam mjesec izgleda zakazala, nema ništa  :Mad:

----------


## vita22

Svima sve šta vam treba .........matto sretno i nadamo se da je sedmi dobitni......prijavljujem se od danas kao pikalica.............

----------


## NINA30

Inseminacija odrađena sad čekanje bete...uf čak i ove utrice ovaj put koristim kako treba samo se pitam jel to išta ostane budući da ko za inat nakon sat-dva moram na wc!? :Rolling Eyes: 
Nakon koliko dana najranije se mogu koristiti testovi?

----------


## ivica_k

matto,~~~~~~~~~~~da kod vas bude "osma sreća"!
vita22 i nina30,~~~~~~~~~~~~~za vaše postupke!

----------


## tiki_a

vitta22 ~~~~~~za dobar rast folikula,  :Klap:  za start
Imamo i čekalicu bete, NINA30~~~~~~~+ (kod inseminacije mislim da bi testić najranije mogao biti 13-ti dan)

----------


## beba.2

matto, za uspjeh ovaj put~~~~~~~~~~~

NINA30, sretno i vibramo za testić i betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## marti_sk

matto, zelim ti svu srecu ovog sveta! ~~~~~~~~ za vas osmi put

----------


## matahari

sretno svima, zaista! pusa

----------


## Snekica

Matto, od srca sretno ovaj put!

Nina30 i Vitta22 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da vam sreća osmjehne!

----------


## mare41

> Matto, od srca sretno ovaj put!
> 
> Nina30 i Vitta22 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da vam sreća osmjehne!


 Potpisujem Snekicu uz jutarnju  :Coffee:

----------


## andream

Mare, hvala na kavi.
Potpisujem i tebe i snekicu.
Danas smo se naručili za prvi pregled kod doktora s nalazima, za desetak dana, i mogu reći da se baš radujem. Očekujem i dogovor za stimulirani negdje za listopad, ako ne i prije, tko zna možda nas iznenadi.

----------


## suzzie2

Prošao je i prvi uvz, sve 5 (dosta folikula i dobar endometrij). Malo sam pozitivnija i sad jedva čekam aspiraciju (ne mogu vjerovati da sam to uopće izgovorila!)!

*Matto, Nina30, Vitta22* čvrsto držim fige!

----------


## innu

*vita22~~~~~~~~~~* za uspješan start!
*matto*~~~~~~~~~~ za vašu barku sreće!
svima vama koje startate,
koje čekate,
i nadate se
bezbroj~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## Denny

Boc-boc-boc..... u srijedu prvi uzv!   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Isuse, kako ovi dani lete!!! 
A vidim, i ovdje se zahuktalo! Neka, neka, stiže nam plodna jesen!

*NINA30* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu
*matto* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno do neba i nazad!
suzzie2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe folikuliće!

Svima u niskom startu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Svim tužnicama  :Love: 
Trudnicama, mamama i malim zlatima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Zaljubljen: 
*H2O, Pino*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vaše princeze

----------


## cranky

Evo da se i tu javim. 
Mi danas s prvog pregleda i ima nas 1 mali fažolić  :Zaljubljen:  od 2 mm i već nam srce titra  :Grin: 

Da vas ne nabrajam sve (pa još nekog zaboravim) šaljem vam svima milijun ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pikalice i
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za čekalice

----------


## Denny

Jupiii!!! Bravo za fažolić i srce junačko!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jelena

cranky  :Very Happy: 

Denny ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve super na UZV!  :Kiss:

----------


## Aurora*

*cranky* prekrasno! Mislim da bolje ne moze. Zato samo tako neka ostane i dalje i da uzivas u ovoj trudnoci potpuno!

*Denny* ti si samo par dana ispred mene sto se postupka tice i bas mi je uzbudljivo pratiti kako napredujes. Zelim ti lijepu sliku na prvom UZ prekosutra!

*suzzie2* sretno i dalje!

I svima ostalima takodjer zelim uspjesne skorasnje postupke, a posebno Mariborskoj skupini koja krece sa stimulacijom od iduceg ponedjeljka. 

Ide li jos tko osim mene u ponedjeljak na 1. UZ u Maribor?

----------


## kiara79

ajme cranky prekrasno... :Saint:  :Heart: 

matto,nina,suzzie puno,puno sreće... :Heart:

----------


## matto

Cure hvala vam vaše lijpe želje daju mi snagu a treba mi 
jutros sam tako izmorena zbog posljednjih pretraga na trombofiliju,
cranky joj kako si to prekrasno napisala bravo za :Heart: 
Denny evo ovdje za tebe u srijedu i nastavak bockanja  :Dancing Fever: 
suzie za folikuliće i naravno za bockanje (čitaj aspiraciju), 
Aurora sretno na UZV
ugodan nastavak dana, 
sunčano je pakleno, 
ali nema veze bit će ovo lijep završetak ljeta

----------


## mare41

matto, nek lijep završetak vrućeg ljeta bude još ljepši početak plodne jeseni za sve. 
cranky :Very Happy:  za fažolić i  :Klap:  za  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

I Denny je krenula  :Klap: ~~~~~za uspješno pikanje
suzzie BRAVO za prvi uzv!!!~~~~~za dalje
matto~~~~~za folikuliće
vitta22 pikalica~~~~~~~~
Aurora*~~~~~za uspješan start
NINA30~~~~~~~+ (Što radi jedna čekalica? Šeta ili je u horizontali s daljinskim ili knjigom u ruci?)
Nakon otvaranja sezone  :Saint: , lista aktivnih cura se naglo puni  :Very Happy: . Još kad krenu Slovenke!
andream ti redom obavljaš sve što treba, tako je lakše čekati postupak, šaljem ti ~~~~~~za uspješan dogovor za 10-tak dana.
Meni je dosadno bez postupka  :Grin: .

----------


## vita22

Hvala cure na podršci svima želim uspješan start....trudnicama našim najljepšu trudnoću......i svima čekalicama koječega sretno.......... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sela

> Prošao je i prvi uvz, sve 5 (dosta folikula i dobar endometrij). Malo sam pozitivnija i sad jedva čekam aspiraciju (ne mogu vjerovati da sam to uopće izgovorila!)!
> 
> *Matto, Nina30, Vitta22* čvrsto držim fige!


*Suzzie* krasan pocetak i neka samo tako ide dokle treba...
Svim pikalicama,cekalicama,trudnicama veliki kisssss

----------


## andream

tiki, ja sam ti ko mali štreberko, obavljam "sve po spisku" i nadam se ...  :Wink: 
cranky, ~~~~~~~~ za tvog fažolčića
svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sanja1

Suzzie :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!!!!!

----------


## Denny

1. mj.2010 
NinaB prirodno (nakon 1X AIH)
Cuceta – 1 stimulirani ICSI Split (nakon 3X AIH)
ž od boy – 2 stimulirani ICSI VV (nakon 1X ICSI)
Maiela – prirodno (nakon 3X AIH)
marta26 prirodno (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 1X klomifenski ICSI)

2. mj.2010 
Simby – 1 klomifenski ICSI – Vili (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Elli – prirodno (nakon 6X IVF bebica )
Blondy1 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
DinciP – 3 stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (Nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 2X Prirodna ICSI)
Duga56 – 2 IVF
Tarolina - 3 stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 6X AIH, 4X prirodnih IVF, 2X stimulirani IVF)
nina09 – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH, 2X stimulirani IVF)
blondy1 – 1 stimulirani ICSI VV
diabolica - 1 stimulirani IVF KBC RI (nakon 4X AIH)
Vinalina – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 6 > prirodnih IVF)

3. mj.2010 
Rozalija – 2 stimulirani ICSI Maribor (nakon 5X AIH, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X FET)
Suzanaab – 1 stimulirani ICSI Maribor
malena2 – stimulirani IVF Cito Split
Ginger – 1 stimulirani ICSI Vili (nakon 1X prirodni IVF, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X stimulirani ICSI – mala princeza) 
Weather – 3 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2X AIH, 2X klomifenski IVF)
Arkica – 4 polustimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (nakon 1X AIH, 2X stimulirani ICSI, 3X prirodni IVF)
Ketty28 – prirodno 
Fatamorgana – 1 stimulirani IVF Istanbul
mia – stimulirani IVF Prag
Goa – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
Mimek – stimulirani IVF
tanjack36 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
ines31 – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X prirodni IVF)
adriana_d – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH)
pčelica2009 – 7 stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 5X stimulirani IVF, 1X FET)

4. mj.2010 
ketyy – stimulirani ICSI Maribor
zvijezdica2 – stimulirani ICSI Prag
agility – 1 AIH SD
Anana1 – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X klomifenski ICSI)
Mikulica stimulirani IVF VV
Blekonja – 1 femarski ICSI Cito (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Vaka – 1 stimulirani IVF Vinogradska
Korny77 – IVF SD
Karla 1980 – 4 ICSI Maribor (Nakon 3X ICSI, 2X FET)
talia7 – ICSI Prag

5. mj.2010 
diana – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
LEELOO77 – 2 stimulirani ICSI Prag (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI) 
Frka – stimulirani IVF VV 
Angel1 – 7 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2 stimulirani IVF, 2X prirodni IVF, 2X klomifenski IVF, 1X AIH) 
Coolerica – 2 stimulirani ICSI Postojna (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X AIH) 
BOZZ – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X AIH)
barbyRI – prirodno (nakon 1X ICSI) 
nena3beba – stimulirani ICSI Prag
betty – DAIH (nakon 1X AIH)
Vali- FET Maribor
Hello Kitty – 2 stimulirani IVF (nakon 1X IVF)

6. mj.2010 
Amly – 3 stimulirani IVF Njemacka (nakon 2X IVF)
Zeljana – stimulirani ICSI Slovenija
osijek – 2X stimulirani ICSI Petrova
bebica2009 – 8. IVF Vinogradska (nakon 1 stim., 4. prir. I 2. klomif.) 
draga – 4. FET VV(nakon 3 X AIH, 1X IVF, 3X FET) 
enya22 - prirodno (nakon svega i svačega) 
čupko 1 - 2. stimulirani IVF VV
kika84 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Prag
Natalina - 3. stimulirani IVF MB 
venera21 - 5. AIH Vinogradska 

7. mj.2010 
sandric - 1. stimulirani IVF MB 
evelin - 1. stimulirani IVF SD 
issa11 - 2. IVF Cito (nakon 1 stim. IVF) 
Sanjička - prirodno (nakon 1 stimulirani IVF i 2 prir. IVF) 
petra30 - 4. prir. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 3 x ICSI) 
marti78 - 2. FET Prag 
vesnare - 3 polustimulirani ICSI Cito (nakon 2X FET, 2X ICSI)
gričanka - ? IVF, Prag
beba.2 – 2 IVF (nakon 1X AIH, 1X IVF)

8. mj.2010 
AnneMarry – 1. stimulirani IVF, SD (nakon 5XIVF) 
Cranky – 1. stimulirani IVF Rijeka  :Very Happy: 
tini – 4.  stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 15 prir/klomif. IVF, 3 stimulirana IVF )  :Very Happy: 

*Naša lista* 
Čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
NINA30 ~  05.09.

Čekalice (F)ET 

Čekalice punkcije 

AIH, Prirodni IVF,ICSI 

Pikalice 
suzzie2
vita22

Klomifenke/Femarke
matto

Šmrkalice i ostale supresije 
Denny
Aurora*
opa

On-GO
medena8
andream
CorinaII
ivica_k
maca2
dudadudaduda

Hrabrice/Čekalice koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Deja2, nellyxy, miška, ANKARA, dim, zubica, marti_sk, ninatz, didicro, Mary Ann, zelimo_bebu, Acitam, curka, Sonja29, nena3beba, tonili, franka76, kata1, negra, Livija2, extreme, dariaaa, TeddyBearz, pippi, tikica, Biene, pujica, Andreja, sany22, tia_16, s_iva, Mariel, nini, Tayra, maya3, sissy, ponedjeljak, Fragola, Katarina, snjeska_ , gaia, philipa, necija mama, nestrpljiva, ana@zm, ella roo, AB7, nini, Patientia, danijelica, Madonna, philipa, Weather, Ana39, Ella03, luce_st, Mimi333, Kinki, Ljubica, gianna, Glorija, nirvana, Jill, Orline, Dadica, Reni76, Dodirko, Gabi, miška, bambus99, BLIZU, Jelena, Rene2, gianna, mišicalara, Dim, Capka, mušica, nata, missy, višnja, Kraljica18, Dusica1, maya3, amariya, molu, ZLATKA, nela., mrnjica, viky, regina78, sissy, Gosparka, ovnica29, Bebel, Ambra, Umma, IRENA456, Iva77, bernadette, simbi, linalena, choko, metkovk@, wewa, Bernadette, Tibi, Miss July, “tina”, TWEETY77, Ljubica, mala garava, Teodora, Ici, Splicanka, Mmaslacak, Draga, Kaća, tisa, Shanti, Andy, frka, Ksena28, molu, acitam, BHany, Amyx, RuzicaSB, Pato, dani39, Kika83, Točkalica, tigrical, jo1974, zedra, dir, Strumpfica, TwistedQ, Ameli, Narnija, Natica, Elena-mk, Missy, ivana83, bubble_71, yasmina, nina1, gupi51, sivka, mare41, Vikki, Gabi25, Juliette, ninocka28, pinny, Marina27, Lilly, ž od milivoj73, mazica79, sivka, Ti, luna1, duba13, MAJONI974, Tuzna, Cortina, AuroraBlu, nataša, Kikla123, Miki76, marta7, zlatica, Romanica, modesty4, Cannisa, innu, Zeena, bublica3, Gizmos, Missixty, Snekica, AnaK, n&a, Snow.ml, m arta, ivkica28, Gargamelica, Tigrical, Iberc, Marnie, Iva Mia 2009, Šiškica, Mimimuc, sumskovoce, tiki_a, mare157, dani82, Jim, Sbonetic, Mia Lilly, Vojvođanka, Pimbli,  rose, Mia74, Tia, Sanja1, lastavica1979, trunčicabalunčica, crvenkapica77, ogla, mravak, mini3, tlatinčica,  klara, Pinky, skandy, loks, mrkvica84, aleksandraj, nokia, zrinkič, bugaboo, kik@, mimi81, Bab,  taca70, pirica, sany 7, đurđa76, kiara79, sali, centaurea.in.spe, kandela, venera3, mirna26

----------


## tiki_a

Poslužujem jutarnju  :Coffee: 
Denny  :Naklon: 
cranky  :Klap:  za srčeko 
Cure u akciji~~~~~~~~~ :Saint: 
Cure u pripremi~~~~~~~

----------


## loks

pozzzić i ovdi...ima puno novosti, cure sretno svakoj od vas i da sve baš sve završite sa plusićima!

----------


## NINA30

Hvala svim curama na podrški.....trudicama naljepše čestitke  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ...a svim ostalima želim uspješne postupke.

Dok smo u postupcima sve nekako brže ide; nadaš se,srahuješ,vjeruješ misliš to je sada to, a onda kada to prođe kada ti ostane samo čekanje konačnog rezultata kao da to sve isplahne ostane samo neki pritajeni strah od novog razočarenja (barem kod mene).Prvi put sam bila puna optimizma i mislila "ma da to je to idemo po bebu" i onda paf totalno razočarenje plakala sam danima poslje,drugi put nisam baš ništa očekivala sve mi je bilo nekako zbrkano kad je test pokazao negativno nisam osjećala ništa kao da sam otupila nisam bila niti razočarana niti tužna kao da se nije ništa dogodila.Sada,sada sam na godišnjem nisam tako napeta iako bi voljela da znam rezultat odmah da nema tog čekanja.Ali u konačnici vjerujem da će se i svima nama jednom osmjehnuti sreća samo bih voljela da se malo požuri. :Smile: 

ps.sorry što vas udavi

----------


## Snekica

Cranky, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoj fažolić i njegovo malo srce što je prokucalo ispod tvojega!!!
Loks, bilo ti je i vrijeme da se vratiš s godišnjeg!!!  :Smile:  I kava bi mogla ovaj tjedan! Možda sutra, pa makar i brzinska?

----------


## crvenkapica77

i meni je dosadno bez  postupka  , jedva cekam akciju :Yes: 

nina  sretno  ~~~~~~~~~~~za veliku tetu-betu~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy: 
ostalim curama zelim mnogo uspjeha   :Heart: 

budite mi  jake, hrabre,  vesele  , strpljive  i napunite dobro baterije jer krece jesenski vlakic  beba   :Yes:

----------


## marti_sk

Svima saljem ~~~~~~~~~~ za sve sto vam treba. 
Danas sam bila kod prijateljice koja mi je rekla da je trudna, 6 nedelja, a onda sam ja plakala i plakala od srece i malo od tuge  :Embarassed: . Ovo ce biti njena 2 beba od kad se mi borimo s neplodnoscu. 
Ne mogu prestati misliti na to da mozda nikada necu imati djecu :Sad:

----------


## ZO

> Svima saljem ~~~~~~~~~~ za sve sto vam treba. 
> Danas sam bila kod prijateljice koja mi je rekla da je trudna, 6 nedelja, a onda sam ja plakala i plakala od srece i malo od tuge . Ovo ce biti njena 2 beba od kad se mi borimo s neplodnoscu. 
> Ne mogu prestati misliti na to da mozda nikada necu imati djecu


nemoj tako marti, glavu gore, moraš samo ići naprijed i vidjet ćeš da ćeš doći do cilja

----------


## ZO

ma mislim....lako meni sad pričat, ali razumijem te i znam kako se osjećaš

----------


## marti_sk

zapravo i ja ne znam kako se osjecam...presretna sam, a srce me boli od tuge...

----------


## matto

Marti draga jedan  :Love: , kako poznat osjećaj u skoro sam istoj situaciji bila prije par dana, naime jedna moja prijateljica nakon više godina braka je ostala trudna "od prve, samo je trebalo izračunti plodne dane i znati kako se to radi  :Evil or Very Mad: ," a takve mi izjave nisu trebale pred postupak, e da mm je ovaj put odlučio ići kontra pozitive te je stava da ovaj put neće uspjeti, do sada je bilo suprotno, on će se voditi onom "kad se nenadaš", a ja se vodim onom "treba imati koka mozak" te sam lab. zvala već četiri puta, a sutra ću se zagubiti tražeći Firule, pa možda ovaj put bude :Wink: .
Nina30, čitaš mi misli, gle za par dana ću sigurno i sama kroz to prolaziti, najteži dio postupka je definitivno čekanje bete, punkcija/bockanje ništa lakše, ali to isčekivanje...
Crvenkapice :Smile: , želi da ti vrijeme do postupka što brže proleti, znati ćeš više sutra zar ne? 
kako sati prolaze čini mi se da imam tremu....

----------


## mare41

marti :Love: , svi se slično osjećamo, pogotovo mi koji osjećamo tvoju zadnju rečenicu :Heart: 
ZO :Heart:

----------


## Šiškica

> zapravo i ja ne znam kako se osjecam...presretna sam, a srce me boli od tuge...


ovo je tako dobro znani osjećaj...    

 za svaku obznanjenu T mojih prijateljica prolazim kroz košmar sreće i beskrajne tuge..

----------


## rozalija

> zapravo i ja ne znam kako se osjecam...presretna sam, a srce me boli od tuge...


Marti :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## rozalija

> zapravo i ja ne znam kako se osjecam...presretna sam, a srce me boli od tuge...


marti :Love:  :Love:  :Love: 
znam draga moja kako se osijećaš, puno puta sam bila u toj situaciji, moji najdraži dobijaju bez problema djecu, ja se radujem a u duši bol i pitanje, hoću li ja ikada imati svoju djete. Imala sam osijećaj da stojim u jednom mjestu, tapakam bez cilja,bez nade hoću li ikada biti mama. A na kraju ipak smogli smo snagu išli dalje i upornost se isplatila. Tako i ti draga moja, samo budi uporna, svi mi na kraju budemo nagrađeni, nebo pogleda na nas. Želim ti da taj trenutak što prije dođe. Drži se.

----------


## vesnare

Ovdje se sve zahuktalo i ne mogu sve ni pohvatati...
Najprije da čestitam *Cranky* - bravo, bravo za srčeko :Heart:  :Very Happy: 
Curama u postupku mnoštvo pozitivnih vibri da vas dovede do pozitivnih beta
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

Marti, kako te samo dobro razumijem! Prije nekoliko sati mi je prijateljica rodila drugo dijete, a ja od sreće zbog njih dvije (rodila je curicu) i tuge zbog sebe neznam šta napisati u telegram! I tako mozgam već jedno 2-3 sata... A tako mi je drago zbog njih...!!!
Tako da nisi jedina koju muče iste misli, ima nas, nažalost, jako puno! Šaljem ti VELIKI  :Kiss:

----------


## tiki_a

marti_sk  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

uh taj osjecaj mi je jako poznat.....sretna i tuzna  zbog tuđe trudnoce....oko mene svaki dan neko trudan ...svi znaju kako se djeca prave   :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes:   ja i mm ocito ne znamo   :Grin:

----------


## loks

neki stvarno znaju kako dicu delati...bila sam prisutna (vrlo kratko jer sam se odmakla) jednom kad su si žene objašnjavale kako napraviti dečka, jer ova jedna sad ima curicu pa bi si baš htjela sad dečkića...omg, kako takve stvari preživjeti???

----------


## tiki_a

Uz jutarnju  :Coffee:  krenimo dalje u naše  :Saint:  aktivnosti.
Imamo li novih cura koje su startale?
Za postojeće aktivne svakodnevne ~~~~~~
suzzie2, vita22, matto, Aurora*, Denny, za folikuliće, NINA30 za +
Svima  :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bravo Cranky baš mi je drago da sve ide glatko
Aurora* i Denny za folikule a i svima koji se nadaju i čekaju betu puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Stiže jesen a s time i novi postupci, mi sutra u Vili da vidimo što nam dr. predlaže za dalje (i da li ima nade za nas)

----------


## Charlie

marti  :Heart:  bit ce, mora.

----------


## AnneMary

marti_sk sigurno  će biti samo budi uporna.
evo nama stiže drugo sa istom dijagnozom, danas vidili malo  :Heart: .

sretno svima koje idu odmorne u postupke, nadam se da će biti dobitni.

----------


## tiki_a

Mali Mimi~~~~~za uspješan dogovor
AnneMary  :Klap:   :Heart:

----------


## bugaboo

Jim je na SD objavila trudnocu iz odmrznutih JS!

----------


## mare41

Jim :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## tiki_a

Vau Jim, ČESTITAM  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## suzzie2

*Jim* čestitam!  :Very Happy: Ajme, sjećam se tvoje muke na punkciji! Vidiš nije sve bilo uzalud!

Osim toga, super je čuti da postoji uspjeh i s zamrznutim jajnim stanicama. Juuupiiii!

----------


## suzzie2

*Jim* čestitam!  :Very Happy: Ajme, sjećam se tvoje muke na punkciji! Vidiš nije sve bilo uzalud!

Osim toga, super je čuti da postoji uspjeh i sa zamrznutim jajnim stanicama. Juuupiiii!

----------


## marti_sk

nema odustajanja, moramo svi doci do cilja! Kad jednom i mi objavimo trudnocu, e to ce biti tulum koje ce se pamtiti! 

Jim, cestitam, cestitam, cestitam  :Very Happy:  
suzzie2 imas najbolji potpis  :Naklon:

----------


## ines31

Hej jel zna netko šta je s našom Fatamorganom, dugo nam se nije javila????

----------


## matahari

e, draga, i ja sam ovo doživjela prije par dana...možda imamo istu prijateljicu, moja isto ima već jednu bebu...pusa

----------


## fatamorgana

Draga Ines, upravo sada sam vidjela tvoju pp. Bila sam hospitalizirana i lezala sam sedam dana prikljucena na tokolizu. Imala sam neke bolove u donjem desnom dijelu stomaka, i sumnjaju na urinoinfekt. Urinokulture mi nisu jos gotove pa ne znam jos. Bebice su dobro hvala Bogu, sada smo u 27. tt i za 15tak dana cemo ici primiti Dexametazon injekcije za sazrijevanje pluca kod beba, jer nam prijeti prijevremeni pobacaj,

hvala sto mislite na mene,

pusa

----------


## Charlie

fatamorgana drzi se  :Heart: 
Jim woooow cestitam!!!!

----------


## tiki_a

fatamorgana  :Heart:  puuuno~~~~~~za tebe i bebice

----------


## fatamorgana

Mislila sam na prijevremeni porod, a ne pobacaj (puj puj puj gluho bilo)  :Embarassed: 
Udarila mi ova vrucina u glavu pa nisam sva svoja 

saljem jako puno vibrica svimaaaaaa za st god treba, a sad se bacam na citanje sta se sve desavalo u mom odsustvu :Heart:

----------


## mare41

fatamorgana  :Heart: , skužil smo lapsus, ~~~~~za dalje

----------


## beba.2

jim, bravo za trudnoću!

fatamorgana , ~~~~ da bude dalje sve super

----------


## cranky

*Aurora*, Denny, vita22, suzzie2, matto*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za predivne folikuliće 

*NINA30* za visoku ß ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Jim*  :Very Happy:  čestitam!!!!

*fatamorgana* da sve prođe super do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Nadam se da nisam nekog zaboravila  :Embarassed:

----------


## lucija83

Cranky debeli potpis na ovo sto si napisala!!!

----------


## Kadauna

drage moje.............. 

evo jedna jutarnja kavica u ovo sunčano jutro :Coffee: 

jako mi je drago vidjeti da su neke od vas već krenule, druge se spremaju na prve konzultacije nakon ljetne stanke.........

uglavnom svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve cure koje kreću u postupke bilo u inozemstvu ili u HR. 

A našem ministru želim da mu zakon o MPO što prije padne jer uz ovakav je jedini rezultat osjetno smanjen uspjeh  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ines31

Hej draga fatamorgana, joj glavno da ste nam sad Vas troje dobro, drži mi se draga, izdrži, pusa i pozdrav tebi i bebicama!

----------


## ivica_k

> fatamorgana drzi se 
> Jim woooow cestitam!!!!


potpisujem, i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve u akciji!

----------


## Blekonja

> *Aurora*, Denny, vita22, suzzie2, matto*
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za predivne folikuliće 
> 
> *NINA30* za visoku ß ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *Jim*  čestitam!!!!
> 
> *fatamorgana* da sve prođe super do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Nadam se da nisam nekog zaboravila



potpisujem i dodajem puuuuno  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  zbog tebe cranky

----------


## matto

Dobro jutro hvala na kavici meni je potrebna jer sam još pomalo umorna od puta,
  jučer mi je dan bio pomalo naporan jer sam radila završne nalaze za trombofiliju na patologiji, pa onda na Cito, gdje sam dobila jedan poprilično dobar poklon pa mi je uz druženje za curama to uljepšalo dan, bez obzira na umor. 

  Pet dana ciklusa UZV kaže da imam folikule obostrano, u skladu s krilaticom „koka mozak“ nisam doc. P. pitala ni koliko ih je a ni koliki su no mislim da je i rano za neke procjene. Od jučer sa na dva menopura ( pa sam sad valjda i pikalica) pored femare koju još imam danas a u petak sam ponovo na Citu. 

  Cranky, hvala na lijepim željama, uživaj u trudnoći 
  Fato, samo hrabro vjerujem da će sve dobro proći 
  Kaduna, potpisujem sve od prve od zadnje riječi osobito ovu zadnju rečenicu
*Aurora*, Denny, vita22, suzzie2, za* *folikuliće, malo prepisujem* 
*Pusice trudnicama i bebačima  (Rozalija, Blkeonja, Iness, i naravno Cranky, nadam se da nisam nekog zaboravila  pomalo sam još umorna) *

----------


## suzzie2

Dobro jutro drage moje!

meni je danas 10dc, bila do sada na dva uvz i zapravo dr kaže sve 5, ali ja imam osjećaj da mi jajnici divljaju!
budući sam prošli puta ovulirala prije aspiracije, sada sam u totalnoj paranoji, jer jajnici me do sada nikada nisu boljeli ovako rano (doduše sada sam i na malo jačoj stimulaciji nego prije).

Jel i vama normalno da vas janici probadaju i grudi nateknu od stimulacije?

----------


## AnneMary

normalno je suzzie2.
ne brini bit će sve u redu.
valjda će doktor vodit računa o tome šta je bilo zadnji put.
a i ti ga slobodno podsjeti i reci šta et muči.

----------


## aleksandraj

> fatamorgana drzi se 
> Jim woooow cestitam!!!!


potpisujem

----------


## aleksandraj

mattoi tebi malo vibrica (kad ne smijem drugdje)~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Denny

Evo i mene, sve je super, počimamo sa stimulacijom 3 Menopura + 1 Decapeptyl dnevno. 
1% me strah, a 99% sam uzbuđena!  :Very Happy: 
*Jim* - čestitam na trudnoći!!!  :Very Happy:  
Pusice svima iz vruće Dalmacije, što se tiće sunca i što se tiće akcije koja je upravo krenila!  :Klap:

----------


## Sela

> Dobro jutro drage moje!
> 
> meni je danas 10dc, bila do sada na dva uvz i zapravo dr kaže sve 5, ali ja imam osjećaj da mi jajnici divljaju!
> budući sam prošli puta ovulirala prije aspiracije, sada sam u totalnoj paranoji, jer jajnici me do sada nikada nisu boljeli ovako rano (doduše sada sam i na malo jačoj stimulaciji nego prije).


Drz se *Suzzie* jos  je valjda samo malo do aspiracije,*mora*  ovaj puta biti sve u redu i imam nosic da si ti nasa sljedeca mama!!!!!!

----------


## suzzie2

*Sela  !* sutra ponovo uvz pa ćemo vidjeti!

----------


## matahari

od nas ništa ovaj mj., endometrij 5 mm, oba jajnika bez vodećeg folikula...u slijedećem ciklusu stimulacija klomifenom (kojeg nema nigdje za kupiti!!!!!!!!!). i još mi uz sve ovo pauk dignuo auto! bravo ja!

----------


## Jelena

Denny ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ iz sve snage  :Kiss: 
matto, ne brini za broj folikula, važno da ih ima. Više od tri ih sigurno ima, ako je dr zadovoljan, a više ionako neće oplođivati, da sve ispadne optimalno ~~~~~~~~~~~ 

Svima jedna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## marti_sk

Fatamorgana, ~~~~~~~~~~ da sto duze ostanete u troje  :Heart: 
Denny,super za start!  :Very Happy:  Tvoj optimizam mora biti nagradjen!
matahari  :Love:  i ~~~~~~~~~~ sledeci ciklus!
suzzie2 ~~~~~~~~~~ da folikulice cekaju i za super JS!

svima ~~~~~~~~~~ iz  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

matahari, žao mi je da moraš čekati naredni ciklus, šaljem ti ~~~~~~~za dalje
matto, suzzie2  :Klap:  i ~~~~~da se i dalje sve dobro razvija
Denny ~~~~~za pravi start
Jedinoj čekalici NINA30~~~~~~~+ 
I za ostale čekalice jer sigurno ih ima~~~~~~+

----------


## matahari

hvala drage moje...pusa

----------


## NINA30

Zar nema nikoga da čeka betu!?Ja ću dobiti slom živaca koliko sam živčana nervozna na rubu suza,poludjet ću naskroz! :Evil or Very Mad: 
Dr.mi je napisao betu za 17 dan od inseminacije neznam jel bi mogla 14 dan od inseminacije napraviti betu ili test možda ili da čekam!?Uhvatila me panika!!!

----------


## matto

Nina30, :Love:  nakon moje prve inseminacije radila sam test 14 dan i pokazao je plus tako da sigurno možeš urediti test 14 dan a beta će još točnije pokazati drugo stanje što ti od srca želim...

----------


## Denny

Sad ćete reći da sam luda...

Maloprije nam uletilo u kuću nešto ogromno, crno, sliči na šišmiša... Nikad nam ništa takvo nije doletjelo, pa pojma nemamo točno što je, i ne znam kako je opće upao unutra, jer je balkon cijelu večer bio zatvoren radi klime...   :Shock:  Sjetila sam se odmah prošlog ljeta i Ogle i priče kako šišmiši donose trudnoću, a MM me počeo zezati "neka te onda i ugrize, možda budu dvojke..."  :Shock: 
Uglavnom, nikako se nije dao istjerati vani, dobrih 20 minuta smo se mučili s njim. Na kraju smo pogasili sva svjetla i upalili ono na balkonu, a on se umjesto vani, onako u mraku zaletio meni ravno u lice, doslovno me ogrebao! Počela sam vrištati, a MM se smijao kao lud, eno još se smije!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Eto, sad smo ful sigurni da će postupak bit uspješan!  :Laughing:

----------


## Denny

1. mj.2010 
NinaB prirodno (nakon 1X AIH)
Cuceta – 1 stimulirani ICSI Split (nakon 3X AIH)
ž od boy – 2 stimulirani ICSI VV (nakon 1X ICSI)
Maiela – prirodno (nakon 3X AIH)
marta26 prirodno (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 1X klomifenski ICSI)

2. mj.2010 
Simby – 1 klomifenski ICSI – Vili (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Elli – prirodno (nakon 6X IVF bebica )
Blondy1 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
DinciP – 3 stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (Nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 2X Prirodna ICSI)
Duga56 – 2 IVF
Tarolina - 3 stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 6X AIH, 4X prirodnih IVF, 2X stimulirani IVF)
nina09 – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH, 2X stimulirani IVF)
blondy1 – 1 stimulirani ICSI VV
diabolica - 1 stimulirani IVF KBC RI (nakon 4X AIH)
Vinalina – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 6 > prirodnih IVF)

3. mj.2010 
Rozalija – 2 stimulirani ICSI Maribor (nakon 5X AIH, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X FET)
Suzanaab – 1 stimulirani ICSI Maribor
malena2 – stimulirani IVF Cito Split
Ginger – 1 stimulirani ICSI Vili (nakon 1X prirodni IVF, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X stimulirani ICSI – mala princeza) 
Weather – 3 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2X AIH, 2X klomifenski IVF)
Arkica – 4 polustimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (nakon 1X AIH, 2X stimulirani ICSI, 3X prirodni IVF)
Ketty28 – prirodno 
Fatamorgana – 1 stimulirani IVF Istanbul
mia – stimulirani IVF Prag
Goa – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
Mimek – stimulirani IVF
tanjack36 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
ines31 – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X prirodni IVF)
adriana_d – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH)
pčelica2009 – 7 stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 5X stimulirani IVF, 1X FET)

4. mj.2010 
ketyy – stimulirani ICSI Maribor
zvijezdica2 – stimulirani ICSI Prag
agility – 1 AIH SD
Anana1 – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X klomifenski ICSI)
Mikulica stimulirani IVF VV
Blekonja – 1 femarski ICSI Cito (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Vaka – 1 stimulirani IVF Vinogradska
Korny77 – IVF SD
Karla 1980 – 4 ICSI Maribor (Nakon 3X ICSI, 2X FET)
talia7 – ICSI Prag
mazica79 – prirodno (nakon 1XIVF) 

5. mj.2010 
diana – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
LEELOO77 – 2 stimulirani ICSI Prag (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI) 
Frka – stimulirani IVF VV 
Angel1 – 7 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2 stimulirani IVF, 2X prirodni IVF, 2X klomifenski IVF, 1X AIH) 
Coolerica – 2 stimulirani ICSI Postojna (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X AIH) 
BOZZ – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X AIH)
barbyRI – prirodno (nakon 1X ICSI) 
nena3beba – stimulirani ICSI Prag
betty – DAIH (nakon 1X AIH)
Vali- FET Maribor
Hello Kitty – 2 stimulirani IVF (nakon 1X IVF)

6. mj.2010 
Amly – 3 stimulirani IVF Njemacka (nakon 2X IVF)
Zeljana – stimulirani ICSI Slovenija
osijek – 2X stimulirani ICSI Petrova
bebica2009 – 8. IVF Vinogradska (nakon 1 stim., 4. prir. I 2. klomif.) 
draga – 4. FET VV(nakon 3 X AIH, 1X IVF, 3X FET) 
enya22 - prirodno (nakon svega i svačega) 
čupko 1 - 2. stimulirani IVF VV
kika84 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Prag
Natalina - 3. stimulirani IVF MB 
venera21 - 5. AIH Vinogradska 

7. mj.2010 
sandric - 1. stimulirani IVF MB 
evelin - 1. stimulirani IVF SD 
issa11 - 2. IVF Cito (nakon 1 stim. IVF) 
Sanjička - prirodno (nakon 1 stimulirani IVF i 2 prir. IVF) 
petra30 - 4. prir. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 3 x ICSI) 
marti78 - 2. FET Prag 
vesnare - 3 polustimulirani ICSI Cito (nakon 2X FET, 2X ICSI)
gričanka - ? IVF, Prag
beba.2 – 2 IVF (nakon 1X AIH, 1X IVF)

8. mj.2010 
AnneMarry – 1. stimulirani IVF, SD (nakon 5XIVF) 
Cranky – 1. stimulirani IVF Rijeka
tini – 4. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 15 prir/klomif. IVF, 3 stimulirana IVF )
Jim - 2. IVF (iz odmrznutih js) SD (nakon 2 AIH, 1 stimulirani IVF )  :Very Happy: 

*Naša lista* 
Čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
NINA30 ~  05.09.

Čekalice (F)ET 

Čekalice punkcije 

AIH, Prirodni IVF,ICSI 

Pikalice 
suzzie2
vita22
matto
Denny
Opa

Klomifenke/Femarke

Šmrkalice i ostale supresije 
Aurora*
CorinaII

On-GO
medena8
andream
ivica_k
maca2
dudadudaduda
mare157

Hrabrice/Čekalice koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Deja2, nellyxy, miška, ANKARA, dim, zubica, marti_sk, ninatz, didicro, Mary Ann, zelimo_bebu, Acitam, curka, Sonja29, nena3beba, tonili, franka76, kata1, negra, Livija2, extreme, dariaaa, TeddyBearz, pippi, tikica, Biene, pujica, Andreja, sany22, tia_16, s_iva, Mariel, nini, Tayra, maya3, sissy, ponedjeljak, Fragola, Katarina, snjeska_ , gaia, philipa, necija mama, nestrpljiva, ana@zm, ella roo, AB7, nini, Patientia, danijelica, Madonna, philipa, Weather, Ana39, Ella03, luce_st, Mimi333, Kinki, Ljubica, gianna, Glorija, nirvana, Jill, Orline, Dadica, Reni76, Dodirko, Gabi, miška, bambus99, BLIZU, Jelena, Rene2, gianna, mišicalara, Dim, Capka, mušica, nata, missy, višnja, Kraljica18, Dusica1, maya3, amariya, molu, ZLATKA, nela., mrnjica, viky, regina78, sissy, Gosparka, ovnica29, Bebel, Ambra, Umma, IRENA456, Iva77, bernadette, simbi, linalena, choko, metkovk@, wewa, Bernadette, Tibi, Miss July, “tina”, TWEETY77, Ljubica, mala garava, Teodora, Ici, Splicanka, Mmaslacak, Draga, Kaća, tisa, Shanti, Andy, frka, Ksena28, molu, acitam, BHany, Amyx, RuzicaSB, Pato, dani39, Kika83, Točkalica, tigrical, jo1974, zedra, dir, Strumpfica, TwistedQ, Ameli, Narnija, Natica, Elena-mk, Missy, ivana83, bubble_71, yasmina, nina1, gupi51, sivka, mare41, Vikki, Gabi25, Juliette, ninocka28, pinny, Marina27, Lilly, ž od milivoj73, sivka, Ti, luna1, duba13, MAJONI974, Tuzna, Cortina, AuroraBlu, nataša, Kikla123, Miki76, marta7, zlatica, Romanica, modesty4, Cannisa, innu, Zeena, bublica3, Gizmos, Missixty, Snekica, AnaK, n&a, Snow.ml, m arta, ivkica28, Gargamelica, Tigrical, Iberc, Marnie, Iva Mia 2009, Šiškica, Mimimuc, sumskovoce, tiki_a, dani82, Sbonetic, Mia Lilly, Vojvođanka, Pimbli,  rose, Mia74, Tia, Sanja1, lastavica1979, trunčicabalunčica, crvenkapica77, ogla, mravak, mini3, tlatinčica,  klara, Pinky, skandy, loks, mrkvica84, aleksandraj, nokia, zrinkič, bugaboo, kik@, mimi81, Bab,  taca70, pirica, sany 7, đurđa76, kiara79, sali, centaurea.in.spe, kandela, venera3, mirna26

----------


## cranky

:Shock:  Ajme Denny užas. Ja, ako se nečega bojim, onda su to šišmiši  :Shock: 
Ali ako će ti to donjet T onda  :Klap: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Kadauna

dobro juuuuuuuuuuuuuutroooooooooooo, 

evo i rano jutarnja kavica :Coffee: 

Evo vidim Rijeka se sprema za kavicu forumsku, mogle bi i Zagrepčanke sljedeći tjedan na prvu after summer kavicu...... na Bundeku ako dozvoljava vrijeme.

Čekalicama (bojim se da imamo samo jednu prijavljenu, vjerujem da ima možda i više onih koji su u ilegali  :Grin: ) ~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za preglede (*BAB* :Heart: ), pikanje, folikulimetrije, uzimanje kontracepcije u protokolu....

Čekalicama koječega da vam vrijeme što brže proleti. 

*Denny*, ja sam ostala bez teksta i iskreno sam se od srca nasmijala na ovaj tvoj događaj ali i na ono što ti je muž rekao za dvojčeke,  bravo za vas, bravo za šišmiša da ti on bude prediktor za trudnoću koja te čeka kao rezultat ovog postupka..............................  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## nina1

jutro cure !!! 
moram samo komentirati ono što je Danny napisala 
s obzirom kakav zakon imamo u Hr i što čitam da je opet nestašica lijekova, nije ni čudo da kod nas bebe ne nose više rode nego šišmiši 
Denny ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
cure jedna kolektivna za sve ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bab

Ajme Denny, vjerujem da ti je bilo grozno...ali i vjerujem da je TM sastrane to fakat bilo smješno.

Ali kako cranky kaže...ako će vam to donjeti bebulinca, neka tebi šišmiševa kolko god treba....pa nek i grebu ak moraju... :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Draga moja Kadauna, hvala ti na ~~~~~~~~~~~...baš me zanima kako će danas to izgledati jer ću ga bome izbombardirati sa 1000000 pitanja...baš sam se nabrusila

I hvala na kavici, baš mi paše :Kiss: 

Pusa svim dragim forumašicama...

----------


## mare157

> jutro cure !!! 
> moram samo komentirati ono što je Danny napisala 
> s obzirom kakav zakon imamo u Hr i što čitam da je opet nestašica lijekova, nije ni čudo da kod nas bebe ne nose više rode nego šišmiši 
> Denny ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> cure jedna kolektivna za sve ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
A stvarno, već vidim telegrame sa šišmima koji lete po mraku i u ustima drže bebaće u rozim ili plavim pelenama!! 
Kako bilo *Denny*, neka ti životinja donese sreću i želim svima nama u postupcima da nas gricne taj "tvoj" šišmiš!

Svima jedna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što im treba!

----------


## tiki_a

Denny  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ...ali svi mi znamo da je na ovom forumu već bilo T kao posljedica susreta s šišmišima  :Smile:  ~~~~~~. Meni ni jato š. ne pomaže  :Laughing:

----------


## sara38

> Denny   ...ali svi mi znamo da je na ovom forumu već bilo T kao posljedica susreta s šišmišima  ~~~~~~. Meni ni jato š. ne pomaže


Al zato je meni pomoglo jato golubova kad su mene i MM pokakali zadnji put kad smo izlazili iz bolnice poslije punkcije, ostala sam trudna nakon punoooo godina i bez obzira na ishod barem se nešto dogodilo  :Laughing:

----------


## suzzie2

Jel se računa ako je šišmiš uletio samo mm? Nisam mogla vjerovati kad sam pročitala post, njemu uletio šišmiš prije tri dana, mene naravno nije bilo doma, bad lack  :Grin:  :Grin: 

uglavnom, update, imam blagu hiperstimulaciju pa smo prestali s gonalima, ipak folikuli već pristojne veličine, nekoliko njih 18 i 19mm (11dc), pa sad pratimo stanje vađenjem krvi i mjerenjem estradiola. Nažalost nalaz je pokazao da je razina estradiola iznimno visoka, nadam se da to neće značiti prijevremenu ovulaciju ili prestanak s postupkom.

kako stvari sad stoje, uspjehom smatram doći do aspiracije...o krajnjem ishodu uopće više ne razmišljam! Jel netko imao ovakvo iskustvo? :Unsure:

----------


## tlatincica

Suzzie  :Love:

----------


## Sela

*Suzzie* pa zasto se ceka s aspiracijom?Jesam nesto propustila?Folikuli su veliki,razina estradiola visoka,jel problem u hiperstimulaciji?18 i 19 mm su folikulici za fajn stopericu..Jel doc vidio zadnji nalaz estradiola?

----------


## sandric

Veliki pozdrav za sve vas drage moje, bockalice, čekalice ma svima vama koje ste tu na ovom forumu. Nije me bilo dugo i totalno sam neupućena, ne znam ni ko čeka betu ni ko je bockalica. Ali u svakom slučaju šaljem svima vama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da postupak bude uspješan i da konačno budete sretne i ispunjene.
Ja sam već u 12-oj nedelji, moje bebice fino rastu i muče svoju mamu da povraćam bez prestanka od 6-te nedelje. Bila sam hospitalizovana u bolnici cjelih mjesec dana zbog dehidracije, samo me je infuzija vraćala u život jer sve što stavim u usta leti napolje za 10 min. Sad sam kući, vrtim se po krevetu i trčkaram po kupatilu bar 3 puta dnevno ali guramo nekako da ne dođemo do bolnice. Dr. me je opominjao na početku trudnoće da zbog svoje velike kilaže i prije trudnoće, moram voditi računa o ishrani i da ne dobijam puno na kilaži, posebno što je blizanačka trudnoća ali stvari su krenule sasvim drugim tokom. Mama je smršala od silnog povraćanja i mučnine i jede plačući čisto da ima šta izbaciti............

----------


## Denny

Joj sandric  :Love:  Glavno da je s bebicama sve ok, sve su to slatke trudničke brige koje ćeš zaboraviti čim se srećice rode!  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 

Ja danas primila svoje prve Menopure!  :Very Happy:  Sutra hormončiće spravljam sama, i bockam se do srijede, kad je predviđena prva folikulometrija.
Počela sam i piti malo više vode, zlu ne trebalo.

----------


## Denny

> Jel se računa ako je šišmiš uletio samo mm? Nisam mogla vjerovati kad sam pročitala post, njemu uletio šišmiš prije tri dana, mene naravno nije bilo doma, bad lack


 :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
Naravno da se računa! Pa i on je u postupku!  :Grin:  
Kako mi je danas pravnica za onu famoznu potvrdu lijepo rekla: "Sada ste oboje pravno odgovorni za to dijete!"  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  A do sada nismo bili, ili???

----------


## suzzie2

> *Suzzie* pa zasto se ceka s aspiracijom?Jesam nesto propustila?Folikuli su veliki,razina estradiola visoka,jel problem u hiperstimulaciji?18 i 19 mm su folikulici za fajn stopericu..Jel doc vidio zadnji nalaz estradiola?


Vidio je, sutra sam ujutro na uvz, vidjet ćemo dalje, nadam se da će sutra i štoperica. Moji folikuli inace budu veći, kada sam bila na AIH-u, na dan inseminacije folikuli bili 29, 27, 25 mm. Odlučila sam vjerovati da zna šta radi, inače bi izludjela!

Cmok na podršci, baš vas sve volim zbog toga  :Love:

----------


## tiki_a

Stiže fina vruća  :Coffee: 
suzzie2, i ja bih rekla isto što i Sela, ali sada vidim da je kod tebe baš dosta drugačije. Kod mene folikuli pucaju na 20 mm, kod većine pretpostavljam na oko 23 ili 24, eto kod tebe budu baš veliki.
~~~~~~za dalje
Denny~~~~~za folikuliće
matto kako je?~~~~~~~
sandric  :Love:  ~~~~~za tebe i bebice i da počinješ uživati kako treba
NINA30~~~~~za pozitivan testić 
Aurora*~~~~~za lijepe vijesti s uzv
 :Heart:

----------


## bugaboo

Denny da ti šišmiš donese srecu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~

I nama je uletio neki dan šišmiš pod nadstrešnicu gdje imamo roštilj, siroče je 5 min bezglavo letio i jedva uspio izaci. Nisam znala da je vec nekim forumasicama donio smotuljke, da sam bar i ja te srece...

Danas dobila vjesticu, za tjedan dana sam na 1 folikulometriji pa cemo vidjeti hoce li biti prirodnjak ili odmrzavamo JS...

Svim pikalicama i cekalicama zelim plodnu jesen!!!

----------


## mare41

tiki, evo me na podnevnoj kavi :Smile: 
cure, šišmiši provjereno donose sreću, vi ste sad ziher :Smile: 
suzzie, ~~~~~~~~
Nina-jedina čekalica testa (bete)~~~~~za bingo
Slovenke~~~~~

----------


## matto

Moj jučerašnji UZV pokazao je jednu cistu, folikularnu zaostalu od prošlog ciklusa :Shock:  koja je narasla do 25mm doc. P, hvala Bogu na ljudima koji čvrsto stoje na zemlji, odlučio je prekinuti stimulaciju jer bi očito još rasla a ja bih uzaludno primala menopure. Sada čekamo da cista pukne, a slijedeći ciklus sam na yasminu, a onda u listopadu sve ispočetka. Sva sreća da sam ovaj put išla s bratom a ne busom ne znam kako bih po onoj vrućini došla na stanicu. 

Drage cure sve koje ste bile uz mene tiki_a, Jelena, Aleksandraj, Denny, Rozalija, Adikica, Goa, Blekonja, Crvenkapice (oprostite ako sam nekog zaboravila)  :Heart: , hvala vam od srca, Denny draga, idemo dalje (nisam više na listi pikalica pa molim da...znaš već).

Evo sada jedna moja o znakovima, monogo puta smo čuli kako će te pratiti sreća ili će ti se nešto lijepo dogoditi ako te ptica pok....a, E sada to više ne vrijedi jer auto su mi toliko uneredile da je bilo najprljavije pred Citom, šta Citom u cijelom Splitu, neki  dan me je također jedna sustigla, tako da od sada kad vas ptica pok....a, to ne znači da imete sreće nego lijepo otiđite kod ginekologa sigurno imate cistu na jajniku po mogućnosti folikulranu :Grin:

----------


## tiki_a

Uh matto žao mi je, ali odmah šaljem ~~~~~za dalje. ...Moram se i  :Laughing: .Koliko vidim izgleda da je problem u prevelikoj količini sretnih znakova, tako i kod mene previše šišmiševa pa zato valjda ne uspijeva. 
Jednom sam probala femaru i tada sam imala cističan folikul onaj veći, a drugi je otišao prerano. Poslije loš ciklus, zamjerila mi se totalno. Ali to je individualno...

----------


## vesnare

Najprije čestitke *Jim* na uspjehu iz smrznutih js! Bravo do neba!  :Very Happy: 
*Matto* draga možda svi znakovi ipak nisu uzalud. Vidim iz tvog potpisa da je s vama sve OK. Možda uz iako početnu stimulaciju ipak dođe do ovulacije. Folikularna cista ode sa m. i nije ništa opasno (imala je, no pri očekivanju FET pa ju je doc punktirao za vrijeme ovulacije, zajedno sa js). Ja navijam za kućnu radinost i nikad ne reci nikad! :Wink: 
Pikalicama mnoštvo vibri za lijepe folikule i js ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Nina* držim fige za veeeeeliku betu ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## suzzie2

*Matto* žao mi je, ali u pravu si, bolje prestati kad uspjeh postupka postane upitan i napraviti to kako treba u listopadu! :Love:  

*Tiki_a* i ja bih isto rekla za folikule da su taman za štopericu, posebno jer sam prošli puta ovulirala prije vremena, međutim, uz to se još borim i s hiperstimulacijom tako da sam sva u komi i zato pokušavam prestati analizirati jer ću skroz izluditi.

Uglavnom, večeras štoperica i u ponedjeljak aspiracija, držite fige da folikuli izdrže!

sve vas ljubim!  :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

Suzzie2 i ovdje da ti zavibram za odličan nastavak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## NINA30

matto žao mi je zbog ciste ali mislim da je dr.dobro odlučio 
suzzie2 držim fige da folikule budu mirne još dva dana   :Cool: 
svima ostalima puno sreće  :Very Happy:

----------


## tlatincica

Cure u postupcima sretno i uspješno! 
Suzzie za tebe posebno :Very Happy: 

Nego, jel se računa ako šišmiš ispred prozora pleše neko vrijeme?  :Grin: 
Ako se to pokaže istina, više ne vjerujem u rode  :Laughing:

----------


## Snekica

> Nego, jel se računa ako šišmiš ispred prozora pleše neko vrijeme?


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Sela

*Suzzie* vibrice da folikulici budu poslusni.....sretno!!!

----------


## aleksandraj

ja prosli put pred citom nasla djetelinu sa 4 lissta i kazem mm..ma dobitno, sigurno..i nis. Sada nasla kipic sv. Ante, pokupila ga kao sretan znak, koliko sam bila ushicena, ljudi okolo mislili 1000 EUR. Ajd vidjet cemo ........

----------


## aleksandraj

Matto, a kako se nije cista nije vidjela na UZ  prije dva dana ???

----------


## matto

aleksandraj vidjela se ali je bila dosta manja tko bi rekao da će buknuti tako za dva dana

----------


## Aurora*

> Maloprije nam uletilo u kuću nešto ogromno, crno, sliči na šišmiša... Nikad nam ništa takvo nije doletjelo, pa pojma nemamo točno što je, i ne znam kako je opće upao unutra, jer je balkon cijelu večer bio zatvoren radi klime...   
> Eto, sad smo ful sigurni da će postupak bit uspješan!


Meni se upravo tako desilo prosle godine, bas u ovo vrijeme, na pocetku postupka. I zanimljivo je da je takodjer sve bilo zatvoreno i pojma nemam kuda je sismis uletio u sobu! Tada sam prvi put u zivotu ostala trudna. Zato vjerujem da su sismisi zaista dobar predznak.




> Jel se računa ako je šišmiš uletio samo mm?


Naravno da se racuna!

Sretno u ponedjeljak s punkcijom!

*matto* zao mi je sto je ovaj ciklus tako neocekivano propao.  :Sad:  Neka ti zato iduci bude onaj dobitni!

*Jim*, trudna si iz zamrznute jajne stanice? Vau, pa to je fantasticno!  :Bouncing:  Cestitam na tom izvanrednom dogadjaju! Molim te pisi nam jos o tome na onoj temi o zamrznutim jajnim stanicama. Sve sto nam budes o tome rekla bit ce povjesni dogadjaj na ovom forumu, jer si ti prva za koju sada konkretno znamo da joj je to uspjelo. 

*tiki_a* hvala na tvojoj paznji i evo ti jedna  :Kiss: . Cekam onaj trenutak kada ces nam i ti javiti svoje vesele vijesti.

----------


## Mali Mimi

joj Denny baš sam se i ja nasmijala tvojoj priči, i ja imala neki dan bliski susret sa šišmišom ja i frendica sjedile vani i nešto nam je brzo proletilo pored glava a ona se sva uskomešala, ja sam komentirala vidi lastavica a kaže ona ma kakva lasta - šišmiš. Nisam pojma imala da donose sreću, hm jel se računa i na otvorenom?
Ja bila neki dan u Viliju na konzultacijama i dr mi je dao terapiju bromergon i za TSH one pilule i preporučio mi da si dajem Choragon kroz sljedeća 2 ciklusa i to po trećinu inekcije to je valjda da se potakne uspavale folikule, baš me interesira jel bude što bolje.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Jim to je stvarno veliki uspjeh sjećam se tvojeg slučaja ti si imala jako puno jajnih stanica, hajde da je barem i bilo nešto od toga baš mi je drago.
Svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje

----------


## ivica_k

pridružite mi se uz kavicu, čaj ili voćni sok....sutra kreće stimulacija u mb za rujanski postupak, pa neka nam je svima sa srećom! ~~~~~~~~~~~
matto,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za se cista povuče čim prije!
suzzie2, ~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepe js!
nina30, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za trocifrenu betu!
mali mimi,~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspjeh kod vilija!
denny,~~~~~~~~~~~~da nam ti prva objaviš trudnoću u ovom nizu! eh, da je meni barem trunka tvoga optimizma :Cool:

----------


## tiki_a

ivica_k, hvala za nezaobilaznu jutarnju  :Coffee: . Usput ću te potpisati i poslati ti bezbroj~~~~~~~~da ovaj postupak bude dobitan  :Saint:

----------


## coolerica

sa zadnjim danima ljeta kreće MPO sezona..cure (i dečki,naravno) neka svima bude plodna jesen... ~~~~
*Jim*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*matto* znam da je grozno kad moraš prekinuti ili odgoditi postupak ali sve ima svoje zašto..mi smo odgodili postupak za mjesec i nešto jer zbog mećave nismo mogli na konzultacije pa eto...valjda je baš tada i trebao biti..
*suzzie2* ~~~~ za punkciju
*aleksandraj* nek bude treća sreća, ma nek bude i dupla, 
*ivicak* i ostale Mariborke.. nek vas bude na kraju postupka barem dvostruko više..
a čekalicama da vrijeme što brže prođe i nek brzo osvane jutro trocifrene bete
a svim ostalima  :Kiss:  i još ~~~~~ za po potrebi

----------


## Sela

Drage cure,svima po potrebi sto im treba,a posebno *Suzzie* sretno danas na aspiraciji!!!!Jedva cekamo vijesti!!!
*Matto*,*Ivica_k*,*Aleksandraj*,*Tiki_a*  :Kiss:

----------


## sanja1

Suzzie sretno danas i~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da bude puno lipih js :Cool: .

----------


## dani82

> matto,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za se cista povuče čim prije!
> suzzie2, ~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepe js!
> nina30, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za trocifrenu betu!
> mali mimi,~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspjeh kod vilija!
> denny,~~~~~~~~~~~~da nam ti prva objaviš trudnoću u ovom nizu! eh, da je meni barem trunka tvoga optimizma


Potpisujem *ivicu_k* i njoj šaljem  puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za njen postupak!!!

Naravno i za moju *vitu* puuuuuno vibrica da ovo bude dobitan!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Kiss:

----------


## aleksandraj

> Potpisujem *ivicu_k* i njoj šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za njen postupak!!!
> 
> Naravno i za moju *vitu* puuuuuno vibrica da ovo bude dobitan!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


coolerica hvala za duplo, ma i jedan dovoljan. Vidim da bebica lijepo raste pa ajd mijenjaj avatar. :Wink:  Svim ostali curama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za plodnu jesen

----------


## Tia

evo me natrag u civilizaciju nakon 2 tjedna.
Vidim da ima puno novosti pa će mi trebati vremena da sve isčitam.
Za sada svima puno ~~~~

molim prebacite me u On-GO

----------


## ZAUZETA

Pozz,  evo prijavljujem  početak pikanja,   vidim da se tu svašta dešava,  puno novih avatara i bebica  :Smile:   Nisam uspjela naći post od *Jim*,  a vidim da je trudna,   jel išla u postupak ili?  Ne mogu zaboraviti onaj njen strašni opis punkcije brrr, eto,  svanulo joj je sunce, konačno, čestitam  :Smile:

----------


## suzzie2

Prebacujem se u čekalice transfera, jeee, napokon.

Aspiracija prošla ok, jajnih stanica mislim 8 (meni dosta), sutra dobivam upute za dalje.

Ono što me zanima je da li je koja od vas imala bolove nakon aspiracije? Ne pikanje, nego baš bolove?

Svima kojima treba šaljem puuuuuno pozitivnih misli! :Heart: 

*Zauzeta* dobro došla među pikalice!

----------


## bugaboo

Suzzie super za 8 JS, drzim fige za dalje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~

Ja sam nakon 2. punkcije imala bolove sve do transfera, taman sam mislila na transferu reci dr da sumnjam na hiperstimulaciju, ali se sve bilo smirilo. Ako ti potraje reci dr pa ces vidjeti sta ce ti reci.

----------


## AnneMary

ja sam imala bolove još poslije bete, smirilo se tek nedavno.
sve je to individualno.

----------


## beba.2

sretno za transfer, suzzie!!! i mene je bolilo skroz do bete onda se počelo malo smirivati.

ja danas bila na uzv, dva mala srčeka kucaju, jedna mrva je velika 9mm, a druga malo manja. sve je ok, za tri tjedna opet

----------


## Snekica

*beba.2*, bravo za :Heart:  :Heart: !!! 
Prijavljujem i ovdje da sam dobila lijekove i za cca 2 tjedna krećem s pikanjem! U Petrovoj lijekova ima, i nije nikakva frka... bar za sad...da ne ureknemo!
*Suzzie, Zauzeta* i sve ostale cure u postupcima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Klap: 
*Sela*,  :Embarassed: !

----------


## dani82

Ajme koliko puno cura u akciji!!!! Svima puuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobitne postupke!!!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Snekica* neka ti je ovo dobitan postupak! Vibram od srca ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
Svim ostalim curama u akciji želim puno sreće, bezbolne punkcije, super tulume i labu i OGROMNE beturine!!! Neka nam jesen bude plodna.
MM i ja idemo u postupak u 11. mjesecu, kad ambrozija prestane trovat i temperatura padne još koji stupanj....

----------


## Denny

Ja s VEEEELIKIM uzbuđenjem danas čekam svoju prvu folikulometriju!  :Very Happy: 
Da vidimo što je učinilo 15 menopura i 21 decapeptyl!  :Smile: 
Ma bit će sve ok, MORA!  :Klap: 

Vidim da je akcija počela, bravo curke, svima šaljem puuno vibrica!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Listu ću srediti sutra.

----------


## mare41

Denny ~~~~~~~~~~za lijepe vijesti na UZV, čekamo nestrpljivo izvještaj
beba :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:   :Klap: 
Snekica~~~~~~~za dobitni  :Klap: 
nina, kad je beta? šaljem ~~~~
Zauzeta~~~~~~~~ua pikanje
suzzie2~~~~~za transfer (kad je?)
svima još malo ~~~~~~za sve što treba

----------


## Sela

*Suzzie* nam danas ostala u Petrovoj,hiperstimulacija eskalirala..Drz nam se *Suzzie*!!!

----------


## Snekica

Suzzie ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti brrrrrzooo bude dobro da obaviš transfer!
Šumskovoce, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoj dobitni u 11/2010

----------


## Snekica

poslužite se ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve što vam treba!
Da ne nabrajam redom, jer ću sigurno nekog izostaviti!

----------


## cranky

> Denny ~~~~~~~~~~za lijepe vijesti na UZV, čekamo nestrpljivo izvještaj
> beba 
> Snekica~~~~~~~za dobitni 
> nina, kad je beta? šaljem ~~~~
> Zauzeta~~~~~~~~ua pikanje
> suzzie2~~~~~za transfer (kad je?)
> svima još malo ~~~~~~za sve što treba


Potpis X

Suzzie ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Ajme koliko puno cura u akciji!!!! Svima puuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobitne postupke!!!!


SRETNO SVIMA
suzzy   da sve bude  ok~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Blekonja

> Potpis X
> 
> Suzzie ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


moram ovo potpisati sorry malo sam u zaostatku pa ne popratim sve!!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ dodatne za sve kojima trebaju  :Grin:

----------


## Snekica

*Denny*, šta ima?

----------


## Denny

Moj doktor danas pogledao u monitor, zazviždio i kaže: "Fiju-brijuuu!"  :Laughing: 

Ima ih preko deset, otprilike jednako na obe strane, kaže dr. ni previše, ni premalo, taman - *SAVRŠENO!*  :Very Happy: 
Nisam mogla vjerovati, *HVALA VAM NA ĆAROBNIM VIBRICAMA,* ovo je prekrasan start, i reakcija koju sam mogla samo poželjeti!  :Heart: 

Nastavljamo polako dalje u pozitivnom duhu, u petak novi uzv, u ponedjeljak ili utorak punkcija!  :Very Happy: 

I naravno da će bit sve u redu!  :Very Happy:

----------


## NINA30

Bravo denny  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  biti će sve odlično ovaj put 
svim ostalima također šaljem puno pozitivnim misli  :Klap:  :Klap: 

ja još čekam i čekam i upucat ću se od čekanja,nervoze,....strah me otići vaditi krv ranije,a isto tako ne usudim se ni test napraviti mislim da ću čekati do iza nedjelje,utrogestan još koristim prošli put nisam di dočekala betu prokletnica stigla prije katastrofa tako da se mislim što ću bacati pare za bezveze na test  .........

----------


## Aurora*

*suzzie2* zelim ti da se HS smiri do transfera i da transfer prodje kako treba. 

*Denny* bravo, bravo!  :Klap:  Samo tako neka se nastavi i dalje. 

*NINA30* koji ti je dan nakon AIH?

Ja sam danas 3. dan na stimulaciji i bas sam nekako sretna sve ove dane. Poput Denny. Bit ce da je nesto dobro u zraku.  :Smile:

----------


## cranky

*Denny*  :Very Happy:  odlično  :Very Happy: 

*Nina30* ovo mi smrdi na pozitivnu ß  :Wink: 

Svima ostalima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
za sve što vam treba  :Heart:

----------


## cranky

*Aurora** samo tako nastavi, ja sam isto tako bila ful nekako pozitivna cijelo vrijeme  :Klap: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~ da je to to  :Yes:

----------


## NINA30

Aurora, AIH-i mi je rađen 20.8.
cranky meni smrdi na čir na želudcu...prije će biti to...non stop sam na rubu suzu nemogu uopće funkcionirati..

----------


## sanja1

Suzzie~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da sve bude uredu a svima ostalima za šta god im treba(puno vas je trenutno u akciji pa nemogu sve pohvatat) :Razz: .

----------


## Blekonja

denny  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  do neba za tebe i da znaš imam neki stvarno dobar feeling!!!!


cmooook

----------


## Denny

1. mj.2010 
NinaB prirodno (nakon 1X AIH)
Cuceta – 1 stimulirani ICSI Split (nakon 3X AIH)
ž od boy – 2 stimulirani ICSI VV (nakon 1X ICSI)
Maiela – prirodno (nakon 3X AIH)
marta26 prirodno (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 1X klomifenski ICSI)

2. mj.2010 
Simby – 1 klomifenski ICSI – Vili (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Elli – prirodno (nakon 6X IVF bebica )
Blondy1 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
DinciP – 3 stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (Nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 2X Prirodna ICSI)
Duga56 – 2 IVF
Tarolina - 3 stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 6X AIH, 4X prirodnih IVF, 2X stimulirani IVF)
nina09 – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH, 2X stimulirani IVF)
blondy1 – 1 stimulirani ICSI VV
diabolica - 1 stimulirani IVF KBC RI (nakon 4X AIH)
Vinalina – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 6 > prirodnih IVF)

3. mj.2010 
Rozalija – 2 stimulirani ICSI Maribor (nakon 5X AIH, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X FET)
Suzanaab – 1 stimulirani ICSI Maribor
malena2 – stimulirani IVF Cito Split
Ginger – 1 stimulirani ICSI Vili (nakon 1X prirodni IVF, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X stimulirani ICSI – mala princeza) 
Weather – 3 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2X AIH, 2X klomifenski IVF)
Arkica – 4 polustimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (nakon 1X AIH, 2X stimulirani ICSI, 3X prirodni IVF)
Ketty28 – prirodno 
Fatamorgana – 1 stimulirani IVF Istanbul
mia – stimulirani IVF Prag
Goa – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
Mimek – stimulirani IVF
tanjack36 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
ines31 – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X prirodni IVF)
adriana_d – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH)
pčelica2009 – 7 stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 5X stimulirani IVF, 1X FET)

4. mj.2010 
ketyy – stimulirani ICSI Maribor
zvijezdica2 – stimulirani ICSI Prag
agility – 1 AIH SD
Anana1 – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X klomifenski ICSI)
Mikulica stimulirani IVF VV
Blekonja – 1 femarski ICSI Cito (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Vaka – 1 stimulirani IVF Vinogradska
Korny77 – IVF SD
Karla 1980 – 4 ICSI Maribor (Nakon 3X ICSI, 2X FET)
talia7 – ICSI Prag
mazica79 – prirodno (nakon 1XIVF) 

5. mj.2010 
diana – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
LEELOO77 – 2 stimulirani ICSI Prag (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI) 
Frka – stimulirani IVF VV 
Angel1 – 7 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2 stimulirani IVF, 2X prirodni IVF, 2X klomifenski IVF, 1X AIH) 
Coolerica – 2 stimulirani ICSI Postojna (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X AIH) 
BOZZ – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X AIH)
barbyRI – prirodno (nakon 1X ICSI) 
nena3beba – stimulirani ICSI Prag
betty – DAIH (nakon 1X AIH)
Vali- FET Maribor
Hello Kitty – 2 stimulirani IVF (nakon 1X IVF)

6. mj.2010 
Amly – 3 stimulirani IVF Njemacka (nakon 2X IVF)
Zeljana – stimulirani ICSI Slovenija
osijek – 2X stimulirani ICSI Petrova
bebica2009 – 8. IVF Vinogradska (nakon 1 stim., 4. prir. I 2. klomif.) 
draga – 4. FET VV(nakon 3 X AIH, 1X IVF, 3X FET) 
enya22 - prirodno (nakon svega i svačega) 
čupko 1 - 2. stimulirani IVF VV
kika84 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Prag
Natalina - 3. stimulirani IVF MB 
venera21 - 5. AIH Vinogradska 

7. mj.2010 
sandric - 1. stimulirani IVF MB 
evelin - 1. stimulirani IVF SD 
issa11 - 2. IVF Cito (nakon 1 stim. IVF) 
Sanjička - prirodno (nakon 1 stimulirani IVF i 2 prir. IVF) 
petra30 - 4. prir. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 3 x ICSI) 
marti78 - 2. FET Prag 
vesnare - 3 polustimulirani ICSI Cito (nakon 2X FET, 2X ICSI)
gričanka - ? IVF, Prag
beba.2 – 2 IVF (nakon 1X AIH, 1X IVF)

8. mj.2010 
AnneMarry – 1. stimulirani IVF, SD (nakon 5XIVF) 
Cranky – 1. stimulirani IVF Rijeka
tini – 4. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 15 prir/klomif. IVF, 3 stimulirana IVF )
Jim - 2. IVF (iz odmrznutih js) SD (nakon 2 AIH, 1 stimulirani IVF )
lastavica1979 – prirodno  :Very Happy: 

*Naša lista* 
Čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
NINA30  - 05.09.

Čekalice (F)ET 
suzzie2

Čekalice punkcije 
Opa

AIH, Prirodni IVF,ICSI 

Pikalice 
Denny
Aurora*
vita22 ?
ZAUZETA
CorinaII

Klomifenke/Femarke

Šmrkalice i ostale supresije 

On-GO
medena8
andream
ivica_k
maca2
dudadudaduda
mare157
bugaboo
matto 
aleksandraj
Tia 
Snekica

Hrabrice/Čekalice koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Deja2, nellyxy, miška, ANKARA, dim, zubica, marti_sk, ninatz, didicro, Mary Ann, zelimo_bebu, Acitam, curka, Sonja29, nena3beba, tonili, franka76, kata1, negra, Livija2, extreme, dariaaa, TeddyBearz, pippi, tikica, Biene, pujica, Andreja, sany22, tia_16, s_iva, Mariel, nini, Tayra, maya3, sissy, ponedjeljak, Fragola, Katarina, snjeska_ , gaia, philipa, necija mama, nestrpljiva, ana@zm, ella roo, AB7, nini, Patientia, danijelica, Madonna, philipa, Weather, Ana39, Ella03, luce_st, Mimi333, Kinki, Ljubica, gianna, Glorija, nirvana, Jill, Orline, Dadica, Reni76, Dodirko, Gabi, miška, bambus99, BLIZU, Jelena, Rene2, gianna, mišicalara, Dim, Capka, mušica, nata, missy, višnja, Kraljica18, Dusica1, maya3, amariya, molu, ZLATKA, nela., mrnjica, viky, regina78, sissy, Gosparka, ovnica29, Bebel, Ambra, Umma, IRENA456, Iva77, bernadette, simbi, linalena, choko, metkovk@, wewa, Bernadette, Tibi, Miss July, “tina”, TWEETY77, Ljubica, mala garava, Teodora, Ici, Splicanka, Mmaslacak, Draga, Kaća, tisa, Shanti, Andy, frka, Ksena28, molu, acitam, BHany, Amyx, RuzicaSB, Pato, dani39, Kika83, Točkalica, tigrical, jo1974, zedra, dir, Strumpfica, TwistedQ, Ameli, Narnija, Natica, Elena-mk, Missy, ivana83, bubble_71, yasmina, nina1, gupi51, sivka, mare41, Vikki, Gabi25, Juliette, ninocka28, pinny, Marina27, Lilly, ž od milivoj73, sivka, Ti, luna1, duba13, MAJONI974, Tuzna, Cortina, AuroraBlu, nataša, Kikla123, Miki76, marta7, zlatica, Romanica, modesty4, Cannisa, innu, Zeena, bublica3, Gizmos, Missixty, AnaK, n&a, Snow.ml, m arta, ivkica28, Gargamelica, Tigrical, Iberc, Marnie, Iva Mia 2009, Šiškica, Mimimuc, sumskovoce, tiki_a, dani82, Sbonetic, Mia Lilly, Vojvođanka, Pimbli,  rose, Mia74, Sanja1, trunčicabalunčica, crvenkapica77, ogla, mravak, mini3, tlatinčica,  klara, Pinky, skandy, loks, mrkvica84, nokia, zrinkič, kik@, mimi81, Bab,  taca70, pirica, sany 7, đurđa76, kiara79, sali, centaurea.in.spe, kandela, venera3, mirna26

----------


## tiki_a

Denny  :Very Happy: za folikuliće i  :Klap:  za listu!
suzzie2, prekrasno za js i puno ~~~~~da budeš dobro i da te dočekaju lijepe mrvice
~~~~~~~za pikalicu ZAUZETA-u
coolerica, nedostaje nešto lijepo u potpisu  :Smile: 
I ja se pikam, četvrti dan, raspoloženje ok baš kako Aurora* kaže.
beba  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen: 
NINA30~~~~~veeeliki +
Cure u pripremi~~~~~~~

----------


## Tibi

> Denny za folikuliće i  za listu!
> suzzie2, prekrasno za js i puno ~~~~~da budeš dobro i da te dočekaju lijepe mrvice
> ~~~~~~~za pikalicu ZAUZETA-u
> coolerica, nedostaje nešto lijepo u potpisu 
> I ja se pikam, četvrti dan, raspoloženje ok baš kako Aurora* kaže.
> beba 
> NINA30~~~~~veeeliki +
> Cure u pripremi~~~~~~~


potpisujem u potpunosti
i ja sam isto pikalica  :Cool: 
svima puno pozitivnih vibracija za štogod vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## Aurora*

Opa, ovdje je postalo jako uzbudljivo!  :Very Happy: 

*tiki_a*, 4. dan kazes? Bas kao i ja!

*Tibi* odlicno da si i ti medju nama pikalicama! Gdje si u postupku?

*NINA30* posto ti je sutra 14. dan nakon AIH mogla bi vec sutra vaditi betu.  :Wink:   Ako ne, onda svakako u ponedjeljak. Drzim fige da bude pozitivna!

----------


## tiki_a

Aurora*, to mi je tako neobično, ja sam nekako iznenada i neočekivano upala među vas pikalice, a već sam paralelka s tobom.
Tibi, eto i tebe  :Very Happy:

----------


## Denny

Pa šta ne kažete? Smjesta vas trpam u listu!  :Very Happy: 
A koliko je tek on-go cura! I još da sam stavljala sve koje su u akciji po raznim klinikama, a ovdje ne pišu, ne bi nitko ni ostao među čekalicama koječega!  :Laughing: 
*
STIŽE NAM PLODNA JESEN!*  :Very Happy: 

Meni sutra ponovo uzv, i već unaprijed sam uvjerena da će bit sve ok!  :Yes:  

Puse i vibrice svima! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

Denny ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutrašnji UZV!

----------


## cranky

Ajme koliko vas je u akciji  :Very Happy: 
Svima vam šaljem brdo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Lua

Bok cure i svima kome treba puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ šaljem!

Što se tiče bolova mene je bolilo taj isti dan i drugi dan,ali bi popila tabletu i onda bi mi bilo ok...  :Smile: 

....sada čekamo 10.mj. pa idemo po smrzliće......  :Klap: 

Puno,puno pozz  svima i sreeeeeetnooooooo!!!!!!!!

----------


## Denny

1. mj.2010 
NinaB prirodno (nakon 1X AIH)
Cuceta – 1 stimulirani ICSI Split (nakon 3X AIH)
ž od boy – 2 stimulirani ICSI VV (nakon 1X ICSI)
Maiela – prirodno (nakon 3X AIH)
marta26 prirodno (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 1X klomifenski ICSI)

2. mj.2010 
Simby – 1 klomifenski ICSI – Vili (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Elli – prirodno (nakon 6X IVF bebica )
Blondy1 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
DinciP – 3 stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (Nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 2X Prirodna ICSI)
Duga56 – 2 IVF
Tarolina - 3 stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 6X AIH, 4X prirodnih IVF, 2X stimulirani IVF)
nina09 – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH, 2X stimulirani IVF)
blondy1 – 1 stimulirani ICSI VV
diabolica - 1 stimulirani IVF KBC RI (nakon 4X AIH)
Vinalina – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 6 > prirodnih IVF)

3. mj.2010 
Rozalija – 2 stimulirani ICSI Maribor (nakon 5X AIH, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X FET)
Suzanaab – 1 stimulirani ICSI Maribor
malena2 – stimulirani IVF Cito Split
Ginger – 1 stimulirani ICSI Vili (nakon 1X prirodni IVF, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X stimulirani ICSI – mala princeza) 
Weather – 3 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2X AIH, 2X klomifenski IVF)
Arkica – 4 polustimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (nakon 1X AIH, 2X stimulirani ICSI, 3X prirodni IVF)
Ketty28 – prirodno 
Fatamorgana – 1 stimulirani IVF Istanbul
mia – stimulirani IVF Prag
Goa – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
Mimek – stimulirani IVF
tanjack36 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
ines31 – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X prirodni IVF)
adriana_d – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH)
pčelica2009 – 7 stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 5X stimulirani IVF, 1X FET)

4. mj.2010 
ketyy – stimulirani ICSI Maribor
zvijezdica2 – stimulirani ICSI Prag
agility – 1 AIH SD
Anana1 – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X klomifenski ICSI)
Mikulica stimulirani IVF VV
Blekonja – 1 femarski ICSI Cito (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Vaka – 1 stimulirani IVF Vinogradska
Korny77 – IVF SD
Karla 1980 – 4 ICSI Maribor (Nakon 3X ICSI, 2X FET)
talia7 – ICSI Prag
mazica79 – prirodno (nakon 1XIVF) 

5. mj.2010 
diana – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
LEELOO77 – 2 stimulirani ICSI Prag (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI) 
Frka – stimulirani IVF VV 
Angel1 – 7 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2 stimulirani IVF, 2X prirodni IVF, 2X klomifenski IVF, 1X AIH) 
Coolerica – 2 stimulirani ICSI Postojna (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X AIH) 
BOZZ – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X AIH)
barbyRI – prirodno (nakon 1X ICSI) 
nena3beba – stimulirani ICSI Prag
betty – DAIH (nakon 1X AIH)
Vali- FET Maribor
Hello Kitty – 2 stimulirani IVF (nakon 1X IVF)

6. mj.2010 
Amly – 3 stimulirani IVF Njemacka (nakon 2X IVF)
Zeljana – stimulirani ICSI Slovenija
osijek – 2X stimulirani ICSI Petrova
bebica2009 – 8. IVF Vinogradska (nakon 1 stim., 4. prir. I 2. klomif.) 
draga – 4. FET VV(nakon 3 X AIH, 1X IVF, 3X FET) 
enya22 - prirodno (nakon svega i svačega) 
čupko 1 - 2. stimulirani IVF VV
kika84 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Prag
Natalina - 3. stimulirani IVF MB 
venera21 - 5. AIH Vinogradska 

7. mj.2010 
sandric - 1. stimulirani IVF MB 
evelin - 1. stimulirani IVF SD 
issa11 - 2. IVF Cito (nakon 1 stim. IVF) 
Sanjička - prirodno (nakon 1 stimulirani IVF i 2 prir. IVF) 
petra30 - 4. prir. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 3 x ICSI) 
marti78 - 2. FET Prag 
vesnare - 3 polustimulirani ICSI Cito (nakon 2X FET, 2X ICSI)
gričanka - ? IVF, Prag
beba.2 – 2 IVF (nakon 1X AIH, 1X IVF)

8. mj.2010 
AnneMarry – 1. stimulirani IVF, SD (nakon 5XIVF) 
Cranky – 1. stimulirani IVF Rijeka
tini – 4. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 15 prir/klomif. IVF, 3 stimulirana IVF )
Jim - 2. IVF (iz odmrznutih js) SD (nakon 2 AIH, 1 stimulirani IVF )
lastavica1979 – prirodno  :Very Happy: 

*Naša lista* 
Čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
NINA30 ~~~  05.09.

Čekalice (F)ET 
suzzie2

Čekalice punkcije 
Opa

AIH, Prirodni IVF,ICSI 

Pikalice 
Denny
Aurora*
vita22 ?
ZAUZETA
CorinaII
tiki_a
Tibi

Klomifenke/Femarke

Šmrkalice i ostale supresije 

On-GO
medena8
andream
ivica_k
maca2
dudadudaduda
mare157
bugaboo
matto 
aleksandraj
Tia 
Snekica

Hrabrice/Čekalice koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Deja2, nellyxy, miška, ANKARA, dim, zubica, marti_sk, ninatz, didicro, Mary Ann, zelimo_bebu, Acitam, curka, Sonja29, nena3beba, tonili, franka76, kata1, negra, Livija2, extreme, dariaaa, TeddyBearz, pippi, tikica, Biene, pujica, Andreja, sany22, tia_16, s_iva, Mariel, nini, Tayra, maya3, sissy, ponedjeljak, Fragola, Katarina, snjeska_ , gaia, philipa, necija mama, nestrpljiva, ana@zm, ella roo, AB7, nini, Patientia, danijelica, Madonna, philipa, Weather, Ana39, Ella03, luce_st, Mimi333, Kinki, Ljubica, gianna, Glorija, nirvana, Jill, Orline, Dadica, Reni76, Dodirko, Gabi, miška, bambus99, BLIZU, Jelena, Rene2, gianna, mišicalara, Dim, Capka, mušica, nata, missy, višnja, Kraljica18, Dusica1, maya3, amariya, molu, ZLATKA, nela., mrnjica, viky, regina78, sissy, Gosparka, ovnica29, Bebel, Ambra, Umma, IRENA456, Iva77, bernadette, simbi, linalena, choko, metkovk@, wewa, Bernadette, Miss July, “tina”, TWEETY77, Ljubica, mala garava, Teodora, Ici, Splicanka, Mmaslacak, Draga, Kaća, tisa, Shanti, Andy, frka, Ksena28, molu, acitam, BHany, Amyx, RuzicaSB, Pato, dani39, Kika83, Točkalica, tigrical, jo1974, zedra, dir, Strumpfica, TwistedQ, Ameli, Narnija, Natica, Elena-mk, Missy, ivana83, bubble_71, yasmina, nina1, gupi51, sivka, mare41, Vikki, Gabi25, Juliette, ninocka28, pinny, Marina27, Lilly, ž od milivoj73, sivka, Ti, luna1, duba13, MAJONI974, Tuzna, Cortina, AuroraBlu, nataša, Kikla123, Miki76, marta7, zlatica, Romanica, modesty4, Cannisa, innu, Zeena, bublica3, Gizmos, Missixty, AnaK, n&a, Snow.ml, m arta, ivkica28, Gargamelica, Tigrical, Iberc, Marnie, Iva Mia 2009, Šiškica, Mimimuc, sumskovoce, dani82, Sbonetic, Mia Lilly, Vojvođanka, Pimbli,  rose, Mia74, Sanja1, trunčicabalunčica, crvenkapica77, ogla, mravak, mini3, tlatinčica,  klara, Pinky, skandy, loks, mrkvica84, nokia, zrinkič, kik@, mimi81, Bab,  taca70, pirica, sany 7, đurđa76, kiara79, sali, centaurea.in.spe, kandela, venera3, mirna26

----------


## ksena28

čestitam lastavici od  :Heart:  ali se ne mogu ne zapitati je li nam to jedina ljetna prirodna trudnica?! obično nas ljeto ponese... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve kojima "čudnovato" kasni

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve cure u postupcima i on-go GO GO GO!

----------


## matto

Cure u postupcima puno, puno sreće vam želim pratim vas svakodnevno iako sam na "nenadanom odmoru",,,, :Cool: 
Denny, za današnji UZV, iako znam da će biti sve za pet
novim pikalicama (tik_a, tibi) želi da što prije vibramo za folikuliće 
Nina30 danas nas iznenadi trocifrenom betom
evo poskočit ću za sve :Very Happy:  jer se bojim da ću u ovom nabrajanju nekoga iziostaviti
ugodan dan

----------


## vesnare

*Denny* bravo za uspješan UZV samo tako dalje :Very Happy: 
*Nina30* vibre za betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Pikalice samo naprijed na vlakić do pozitivnih beta :Klap:

----------


## tiki_a

lastavica ČESTITAM  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Denny, kako je bilo danas?
Kod mene jedna kuglica lijevo, a tri desno. 6.d.c. endić 5,3 mm. Dva veća fol. su na 10 mm. U ponedjeljak ponovo uzv.
suzzie2~~~~~~~
vita22?

----------


## Denny

Kod mene 6-7 lijevo, 6-7 desno, veliki otprilike 14 mm!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Prava koka, nema šta! Nije ni čudo, nakon više od 50 inekcija!  :Razz: 
I dalje sam na 3 menopura + 1 decapeptyl dnevno sve do nedjelje, u nedjelju navečer štoperica, u utorak ujutro punkcija!

Ne mogu vjerovati, ali jedva čekam tu punkciju!  :Very Happy:  Doktor me uvjerio da žene uglavnom prežive, pa ajde, da provam i to! 

Jooooooojjjjjj, puknut ću od uzbuđenja!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Blekonja

denny draga sretno od srca kao i svim drugim curkama !!!! puno vas ljubim i vibram i mislim na vas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

evo i bebica se javlja i ona bi vam valjda poželjela sreću do neba  :Grin:

----------


## pirica

> čestitam lastavici od  ali se ne mogu ne zapitati je li nam to jedina ljetna prirodna trudnica?! obično nas ljeto ponese... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve kojima "čudnovato" kasni
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve cure u postupcima i on-go GO GO GO!


ima :Very Happy: , ali neka se same jave :Grin:

----------


## mare41

Dobro jutro uz  :Coffee: 
Denny ~~~~~~~za što ugodniju punkciju (dobro je znati da svi prežive :Smile: )
Zna neko kako je suzzie?
tiki :Klap: 
Aurora~~~za super UZV
pirica, barem šapni :Smile: 
čestitke lastavici
Nina-čekamo i ~~~~~~~~~
Lua~~~~~za listopad
cranky :Heart: 
svima u niskom startu ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Kadauna

> Dobro jutro uz 
> Denny ~~~~~~~za što ugodniju punkciju (dobro je znati da svi prežive  _smiley_)
> Zna neko kako je suzzie?
> tiki _applause_
> Aurora~~~za super UZV
> pirica, barem šapni
> čestitke lastavici
> Nina-čekamo i ~~~~~~~~~
> Lua~~~~~za listopad
> ...


jutro, Mare....kad si me već preduhitrila kavicom onda te slobodno mogu i potpisati :Grin:  i  :Kiss: . VIdimo se na ZG kavici za koji dan.

----------


## Tibi

jutro svima i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za štogod vam treba  :Heart: 
*Aurora** ja sam u Vinogradskoj, jučer sam bila na folikulometriji i doktor je zadovoljan kako napredujemo  :Very Happy:  
*Denny* naravno da ćeš preživjeti  :Love:  jedva čekam da nam objaviš veliku betu
i na kraju još malo za sve ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
svima šaljem  :Kiss:

----------


## rozalija

> Dobro jutro uz 
> Denny ~~~~~~~za što ugodniju punkciju (dobro je znati da svi prežive)
> Zna neko kako je suzzie?
> tiki
> Aurora~~~za super UZV
> pirica, barem šapni
> čestitke lastavici
> Nina-čekamo i ~~~~~~~~~
> Lua~~~~~za listopad
> ...


X

----------


## NINA30

Test nisam kupila jer se ne usudim a ni betu još nisam izvadila,ići ću u ponedjeljak kad mi je dr. i napisao ukoliko do tada nedobijem iako koristim još utrogestan ali prošli put ni to nije pomoglo....nesmijem o tome razmišljati jer ću izluditi...
Najgore je čekanje od svega ovoga.... :Evil or Very Mad: 
Curke drž te se sve pusa velika  :Heart:

----------


## ksena28

> ima, ali neka se same jave


čekamo....  :Kiss:

----------


## tiki_a

pirica reci nam  :Grin: 
NINA30 ovaj buta sve bolje izgleda, šeljem ~~~~~za lijepu betu u ponedjeljak
Denny, jako lijepo! I već sutra štoperica. A koji ti je d.c.?
Tibi  :Klap: ~~~~~~
Aurora* kako tvoji folikulići, danas ti je 7. d.c.  :Smile:

----------


## vita22

Tiki a ja  sam ti danas 14dc opet imam kao i prvi put puno folikula kaže dr. u pon još jedna folikulometrija u srijedu punkcija ..............svima za sve šta vam treba........

----------


## Sela

*Tiki* da ti zavibram za uspjesan start i jos bolji zavrsetak na nekom drugom forumu!!!
Svim vrednicama :Kiss:  :Naklon:

----------


## Denny

Meni će štoperica biti 15 dc, a punkcija 17 dc. Jučer su folikuli bili 14 mm, sutra oko štoperice bi trebali biti oko 17-18 mm.

----------


## crvenkapica77

Nina-čekamo ~~~~~~~~~sretnoooo
Lua~~~~~za listopad
cranky  :Heart: 
~~~~~~~~~
tiki_a  :Klap: 
cestitke lastavici   :Zaljubljen: 
aurora  za super  uzv ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
svima ostalima  sretno  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
denny  za utorak   i bezbolnu punkciju   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


kuham popodnevnu kavicu ako je tko za :Coffee:

----------


## tiki_a

vita22~~~~~da bude bezbolno i uspješno vađenje folikula. I ja sam mislila da ću u srijedu na punkciju, ali po svemu sudeći bit će to dan kasnije. 
Denny, baš sa mm raspravljam o milimetrima, sada mi je dobro došlo tvoje pisanje, znači kod tebe malo sporije rastu folikulići. A štoperica mi se čini taman na 17-18 mm. Nadam se da moji neće previše brzati i da ću sa štopericom kao i ti.
crvenkapica, može kavica mmmmm

----------


## Aurora*

Znaci prva ce na punkciju *Denny*, pa *vita22*. Drzim palceve da bude bezbolna i da ima dovoljno kvalitetnih jajnih stanica.

Sto se rasta folikula tice, mislim da u prosjeku rastu nekako 2 mm na dan. *Denny* je malo kasnije krenula sa stimulacijom pa ce joj je zato i punkcija biti kasnije. Meni se cini njeni folikuli rastu bas kako treba. 

Meni je prva folikulometrija je tek u ponedjeljak, tako da ja jos nista ne znam kako napreduju moji folikulici. Medjutim, na temelju ranijih iskustava punkciju ocekujem u petak.

----------


## lucija83

Aurora* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba za tebe!!!!!

----------


## tiki_a

Aurora*, i meni je doktorica rekla punkcija vjerojatno u petak no ja to ne mogu zamisliti. Ako bude, sve ćemo u istom roku obaviti. ~~~~~za ponedjeljak.

----------


## tiki_a

Spavalice! Stiže fina jutarnja  :Coffee: 
~~~~~~~za + naše čekalice
~~~~~~~za kvalitetne js naših pikalica oliti bockalica
~~~~~~~za čekalice starta u 10-tom mjesecu~~~~~~
Svima  :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

znaci  citav slij.  tjedan   svaki dan punkcije,
 saljem puno vibrica za nase  hrabre cure  :Heart:  :Klap: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## NINA30

Meni se čini da betu neću ni dočekati,iako koristim taj utrogestan od jutros mi je sve nešto čudno...mislim da će biti još jedna velika nula...totalno sam izbedirana od jutros cmoljim M je izludio sa mnom katastrofa...čini se da neće biti ništa opet..
Neznam gdje ima ta tema na forumu nemam živaca tražiti ali imam pitanje za sve cure koje su u radnom odnosu.Kako odlazite na te pretrage i na te folikometrije?Uzimate slobodne dane ili izađete pa se vratite na posao ili bolovanje?!Ja sam do sada znala izaći pa se vratim koristila sam i nešto slobodnih dana kad je bila inseminacija ali nemam baš nešto dana.Zanima me kako vi to rješavate?Mogu li koristiti bolovanje?!(jel to od dr.opće prakse tražim) Pitam jer čini mi se da ću opet u nove postupke......

----------


## mare41

Nina, preporuka je svakako test i/ili beta, nije svako brljavljenje M (rijetko, al događa se), šaljem još malo ~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

NINA30~~~~~i od mene za ponedjeljak. Ja sam u zadnjih 4,5 g. koristila sveukupno 15-tak dana bolovanja. Ostalo sam koristila GO. Savršeno je ako se može otići na uzv i vratiti na posao te izgubiti sat do dva, kod mene zbog putovanja oko 2 h to nije moguće pa uvijek dogovaram uzv poslije posla, a kad ne ide, uzmem GO. Poslije transfera - mislim da je najpametnije ostati na bolovanju tjedan dana. To mi je nekako idealno, mislim da će većina cura to potvrditi. Meni je bolovanje davala dr. opće prakse bez bilo kakve primjedbe....da, prvi puta je rekla - zar ste samo tjedan dana bili doma?

----------


## Denny

*Hej curke!* 

WOOW, koliko punkcija ovih dana! I znači ja prva? Ajde, jedva čekam da povedem sretni niz lijepih i kvalitetnih js!  :Very Happy:  
SRETNO CURKE, držite se hrabro i neka bude što bezbolnije!  :Heart: 

Ja čekam 21h da si bocnem štopericu, i to će biti i službeno završetak mog 26-dnevnog bockanja! Bravo trbuščić, jedva da se što i vidi!  :Klap: Aaaa... baš će mi nedostajati te sve iglice, bočice, tuferčići... Bože, pa u šta mene pretvori ovaj postupak!  :Rolling Eyes: 
Još samo 36 sati i odoh kod dr. Š. pod onaj "usisivač"... Nek mu je junačka desnica i oko sokolovo!  :Yes:

----------


## Snekica

*Denny* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Wink: 
*Nina30* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ipak sutra bude super beturina **

----------


## mare41

> *Hej curke!* 
> Još samo 36 sati i odoh kod dr. Š. pod onaj "usisivač"... Nek mu je junačka desnica i oko sokolovo!


 I nek bude postupak u sridu!

----------


## cranky

*Denny*  :Klap:  evo došlo je napokon i to vrijeme  :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


I svima ostalima kome treba nek se posluži  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Nina* za pozitivnu ß
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bugaboo

Nina drzim fige za sutrasnju betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Tibi

*Nina30* za sutrašnju veliku betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
*Denny* za što bezbolniju punkciju i tulum u labu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
*tiki_a* i *Aurora** za pregled ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ , mislim da ćemo nas 3 koke otprilike u isto vrijeme na punkcije  :Love: 
i naravno svima ostalima za štogod vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
neka ovo bude jedna prekrasna plodna jesen  :Heart: 
mojoj dragoj *cranky*  :Kiss:

----------


## fatamorgana

Drage moje, vidim da se ovdje pravo zaguzvalo. Saljem vam milione vibrica i zelim jako jako plodnu jesen- Kao sto mozete vidjeti iy prilozenog, ja uzivam u carima treceg tromjesecja, nikako ne mogu da spavam niti da e namjestim. Samo mi je dozvoljneno lezanje na lijevom boku, a vec mjesecima nisam legla na ledja (to mi je prvo zabranjeno). Mi smo vec laganini u 29.tt i za 7 dana aBd idemo u bolnicu da primimo bethametasone za malena pluca  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  za svaki slucaj a i rogham injekciju. Po procjeni dr od prije 3 dana gemini 1 je tezak cca 1500gr, a gemini 2 oko 1200gr,

pusice od nas troje  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Kadauna

dobro jutro cure, uz kavicu ili neke druge tople napitke u ovo hladno  jutro :Coffee: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve cure u postupku, 
sve one koje čekaju folikulometrije, sve one koje čekaju punkcije, transfere, sve one koje kreću u nove postupke, na konzultacije..................

----------


## mare41

Nina, kakve su vijesti?
Denny ~~~~~~~~~~~za sutra

----------


## Denny

Hvala draga!  :Kiss:  Što da kažem JAAAKO sam uzbuđena, i jedva čekam! Samo se nadam da će proći što brže i što bezbolnije.
Puse svima i puno vibrica vam šaljem!  :Heart: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
JURIIIŠŠŠ na lijepe stanice, plusiće i bete!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ivica_k

> JURIIIŠŠŠ na lijepe stanice, plusiće i bete!!!


 evo i mogu doprinosa tome ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
denny, nestrpljivo čekamo tvoj sutrašnji izvještaj!
aurora*~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoje folikule, ima li već naznake o terminu punkcije?!
tibi, tiki_a,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za vas je rezervirano mjesto u rujanskom vlakiću~~~~~~~~~~držim palčeve!
fato, pusice za vas troje, držite se zajedno još koji tjedan!

----------


## bublica3

*Denny* *S R E T N O sutra* ~~~~~~  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~ :Very Happy: ~~~~~  :Heart:  

Mislim na tebe  :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

*Denny*, sretno za sutra od srca! Jedva čekam tvoje vijesti s punkcije! Drži se, draga moja! Juuhuhuhu!!!

----------


## lucija83

Sve koje ste na punkcijI sutra DENNY, VITTA 22 BRDO VIBRICA ZA VAS~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~ za sto bezbolniju drage moje...

----------


## Aurora*

Evo me iz Maribora! Folikuli su OK, ima ih po 3, 4 na svakoj strani, velicine od 10 do 12 mm. Obzirom na njihovu velicinu i nakon sam jos malo razmislila o tome kako stimulaciju uzimam tek u 18h, cini mi se da bi moja punkcija mogla ipak biti u subotu, a ne u petak kako sam prvobitno racunala. No, o tome cu nadam se vise znati u srijedu kada imam sljedecu folikulometriju.

Ono sto me danas potpuno zateklo na UZ je to sto se na njemu prikazalo nesto sto bi po svoj prilici moglo biti polip!  :Shock: 

Bas me zanima sta ce mi u vezi toga reci na iducem UZ, a do tada ostajem i dalje dobre volje, raspolozena i s vjerom u dobar ishod ovog postupka.  :Wink: 

*NINA30* cekamo da nam javis rezultat bete!

*Denny* sretno sutra! Nestrpljivo cemo ocekivati tvoj izvjestaj s punkcije. 

*tiki_a* i *Tibi* javite se i vi sa svojim novostima. 

Evo jos malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve koji su u postupku!

----------


## cranky

*Aurora** ma koji sad fucking polip  :Shock:  Bit će to sve suuuupeeeeer vidjet ćeš, nisam te ja bez veze za nos vukla  :Love: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~




> *NINA30* cekamo da nam javis rezultat bete!
> 
> *Denny* sretno sutra! Nestrpljivo cemo ocekivati tvoj izvjestaj s punkcije. 
> 
> *tiki_a* i *Tibi* javite se i vi sa svojim novostima. 
> 
> Evo jos malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve koji su u postupku!


Potpis X

----------


## linalena

Dobro jutro, da se malo javim : eto danas idemo na prvi pravi dogovor za postupak na SD, nadam se da nećemo čekati dugo. Voljela bi biti T još ovu kalendarsku godinu a i ovu moju 38-mu godinu života
Puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve u postupcima, puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za trudnice
pusa

----------


## ines31

Aurora, Denny~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepe folikuliće i bezbolnu punkciju i na kraju za veliku tetu betu!
Nina30 čekamo???
Tiki_a~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!  !!!! :Heart: 
Svima u postupcima, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: !!

----------


## tigrical

*Aurora** ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nema polipa

svima čekalicama svega i svačega~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Gabi25

Aurora* nadam se da nije polip u pitanju i da će sve biti ok! Ima li možda kakvih novosti vezano za odgađanje postupaka u Mariboru?
Denny za bezbolnu i uspješnu punkciju~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Svima za sve što vam treba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Lambi

svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za plodnu jesen  :Wink:  :Heart:

----------


## Denny

Evo mene, preživjela svoju prvu punkciju!  :Very Happy:  Nije da nije bolilo, ali preživjela sam ja i gore stvari. Uostalom, bol je vrlo brzo prošla, jer je sve bilo dosta brzo, ali i učinkovito - dobili smo 12 oocita!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## lucija83

Ma bravo Denny!!!!!
Aurora nadam se da nije nikakav polip u igri...
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za svih kojima trebaju!!!!!

----------


## Snekica

Bravo Denny!!! A sad ~~~~~~~~~~~za tulum u labu!

----------


## AnneMary

bravo Denny!
pa to je super rezultat!

neka bude iz prve plusić na testu!
sretno!

----------


## kiara79

> bravo Denny!
> pa to je super rezultat!
> 
> neka bude iz prve plusić na testu!
> sretno!


x

----------


## linalena

Bravo Denny, sada ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za transfer

Ja se vratila s SD neobavljena posla, doktora nema, bolestan

----------


## ivica_k

denny, čestitam na 12 js, to je sjajan rezultat, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za 3 blastice!
lambi, lijepo da si s nama! 
aurora*,~~~~~~~~~~~~~za nastavak i pozitivan ishod postupka!
meni je sutra prvi uzv, pa nestrpljivo iščekujem bilancu stanja nakon 23 decapeptyla i 24 gonala! :Very Happy:

----------


## Blekonja

> denny, čestitam na 12 js, to je sjajan rezultat, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za 3 blastice!
> lambi, lijepo da si s nama! 
> aurora*,~~~~~~~~~~~~~za nastavak i pozitivan ishod postupka!
> meni je sutra prvi uzv, pa nestrpljivo iščekujem bilancu stanja nakon 23 decapeptyla i 24 gonala!


svima punooooooooo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje i naravno puno `````````````````````````````````` trudničke prašine za svih!!!!


 :Love:  :Klap:

----------


## Charlie

denny sjajan rezultat, evo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe blastice!
aurora* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješan nastavak i najljepši rezultat
ivica_k ~~~~~~~~~ za dobru bilancu sutra

Svima u postupku od srca ~~~~~~~ za prepuni jesenski vlakić

----------


## Aurora*

> *Aurora** ma koji sad fucking polip  Bit će to sve suuuupeeeeer vidjet ćeš, nisam te ja bez veze za nos vukla


Ma bravo, *cranky*, bas si to dobro rekla!  :Grin:  Sve ce biti super, sigurna sam! Evo tebi i tvom fazolicu jedna  :Kiss: .

*Denny*, dobila si idealan broj JS! Kad ti je *ivica_k* pozeljela 3 blastociste, odmah sam je htjela ispraviti i reci ne 3 nego 4, jer to bi bilo idealno, ali sam se na vrijeme sjetila naseg "divnog" zakona.  :Mad:  Zato cu reci, neka budu 2 savrsene blastociste i jos koja odlicna jajna stanica za zamrznuti.

Do sada ti je islo sve kako treba pa neka se tako i nastavi. 

*linalena* suosjecam s tobom zbog frustracije koju izazivaju stvari poput ove sto se je tebi desila danas kada si se vratila iz klinike neobavljena posla. 

*Gabi25* na zalost ja nisam jucer nista pitala za iduce postupke u Mariboru, ali ako bude prilike pokusat cu to sutra. 

*tigrical*, *lucija83* hvala vam na vibricama, jedva cekam da i vi krenete u akciju!

*ivica_k* ja sam sutra narucena u 17:45 sto bi moglo znaciti da cemo se i ovaj put mimoci... Osim, ako vi zbog guzve ne budete malo duze cekali, a mi ne stignemo malo ranije... Da li putujete odmah nazad ili mozda ostajete u Mb?

*ia30* kako je s tobom, kada si ti narucena za UZ?

----------


## ina33

Denny super...  :Smile: ! Iako, koja šteta lijepe reakcije i toga da su samo tri u igri, valjda će odabrat najbolje. Ti si definitivno dobar responder, to bi bila nekakva ciljana i idealna reakcija u IVF-u, više od toga bi bilo put prema hiperstimulaciji.

*Aurora, nadam se da nije polip, ako stvarno je, možda ti predlože zamrzavanje svih embrija, tako su barem jednoj koju znam - prof. Vlaisavljević joj nije prekinuo postupak, ali taj put nisu radili transfer nego su sve zamrznuli, a transfer je uslijedio drugi put. Ako ne, možeš razmisliti o tome da vratiš jednoga (vjerojatno će ti, ako si mlada, i budeš dobila dobre embrije, ionako preporučiti vraćanje jednoga, to je kod njih standard), a ostale zamrzneš za drugi put, neke su teorije da polipi djeluju kao spirale i otežavaju implantaciju pa bi bilo šteta riskirat više njih.

Ivica_k, sretno!

Sretno svima i da se MB situacija što prije riješi na neki pozitivan način, sve su to udari - naš zakon, Maribor... Sve to otežava ljudima pristup ka normalnom IVF-u.

----------


## mare157

*Deny* BRAVO, odličan rezultat!
*ivica_k* neka bude sutra savršena "bilanca" SRETNO!
*Aurora* polipa nema, nema i nema! Biti će sutra sve 5! ako bude prilike malo ih priupitaj šta je sa nama koji smo u 10.mj na redu... Puno cura će ti biti zahvalno na info...

----------


## NINA30

Cure da vam javim da od moje trudnoće ništa,..betu nisam ni vadila jučer jer sam prokletinju dobila jučer ujutro ...i tako jučer sam bila izbedirana danas sam bolje volje a što se može biti će bolje drugi puta nadam se.
Bez obzira na sve i dalje navijam za sve u postupku i očekujem vaše rezultate pusa velika svima

----------


## Denny

Joooj, hvala cure... tako ste me raznježile sa ovim željama za blastice!   :Zaljubljen:  Na žalost biologicina rečenica "Transfer vjerojatno treći dan, možda, možda peti" ne ulijeva mi previše nade da će se ići na blastice. Dovraga, sad bi se rasplakala ko malo dijete! Ali ajde, opet sam odabrala vjerovati u čuda, i biologe, i tu famoznu ICSI-PICSI metodu... Ako odaberu tri zaista dobre, teoretski imam šanse nadati se bar jednoj blastici zar ne?

Jooooj, ajmo staničice, držite se hrabro! Nadam se da su naslijedile barem mrvu mog optimizma!  :Wink:

----------


## Denny

*NINA30* jako, jako mi je žao!  :Love:

----------


## mare41

Draga Denny~~~~~~~~za tulum u labu i za 1 ili 2 plava anđelka na mamu, zadrži pozitivu i bit će sve 5. :Heart: 
Nina :Love:

----------


## tiki_a

Aurora*, morala sam se nasmijati kad sam pročitala da procijenjuješ punkciju u subotu. Jer ovaj puta se baš pratimo. Kod mene obično sve brzo, a sada milimetar po milimetar, još bi mi se mogla i subota dogoditi (odgovaralo bi mi jako). Imam tri desno 13, 13, 12 i jedan lijevo 10 mm. Sutra uzv. Znači sutra uzv Aurora* i ivica_k~~~~~~~~~~~
Denny ma prekrasan je to rezultat, možda je dr (ili biolog) malo suzdržan onako reda radi. Jer mora u startu odabrati samo 3  :Mad: . Šaljem puno ~~~~~~za transfer blastica.
linalena miša mu!
fatamorgana  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen: ~~~~~~za dalje
ina33  :Heart: 

NINA30 žao mi je  :Sad: . Idući puta IVF?

----------


## tiki_a

Tibi, kako je kod tebe?~~~~~~~

----------


## AnneMary

Denny ne brini!
i treći dan je dobar transfer, ja sam tako dobila svoju curku.

----------


## Tibi

*Denny* za tulum u labu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Yes: 
*tiki_a* ja ti imam sutra uzv pa ću znati više. Doktor je komentirao da dobro napreduje i neće biti previše JS što mi je ok s obzirom na ovaj zakon  :Mad: .  Sretno i tebi draga ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Aurora** i *ivica_k* za sutrašnji pregled ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ . *Aurora* da te malo utješim, meni su 3 doktora rekla da imam polip i kad sam došla to odstraniti ispalo je da uopće nije polip. Za nekoliko dana više nije bilo ničega. Eto, nadam se da će tako biti i kod tebe  :Love: 
svima za štogod vam treba puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## suzzie2

Drage moje, za sada se, zbog hiperstimulacije koja je stvarno HIPER, mičem s odbrojavanja, ali mislim na sve vas, šaljem pusu i vraćam se brzo!  :Smile: 

Svima kojima je potrebno, puno pozitivnih vibrica šaljem!

----------


## Lambi

[QUOTE
lambi, lijepo da si s nama! 
[/QUOTE]
škicnem ja pomalo ,ipak mi je ovo najdraži podforum  :Heart: ,samo sam na knap sa vremenom a to želim svima vama što prije ,držim ti fige za sutra :Wink:

----------


## Snekica

*Nina30, žao mi je! 
Denny* , mraaaak! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za skoru mamicu iz klase optimist!!!
*Suzzie*, samo se ti malo nama odmori! Kad se vratiš, biti ćeš nam malo jača i spremnija za dalje!  :Zaljubljen:  Mislim na tebe!


...još samo par dana do 1. pikalice... Ufffff!

----------


## Sela

*Snekica* sretno s pikanjem!!!!!Docekala si svojih 5 minuta (citaj termin)!!!! :Very Happy:  :Klap: 
Svima klap-klap!!!

----------


## tiki_a

Oho, Lambi je ovdje  :Smile: 
suzzie2 ~~~~~

----------


## vita22

Evo drage moje gotova punkcija rezultat 12 js.........sada čekamo ... :Love:

----------


## NINA30

vita22 ovo zvuči odlično držim fige za uspješnicu  :Very Happy: 

tika_a kod svog dr.dolazim na red negdje krajem ovog mj.pa ću vidjeti s njim što on kaže neželim se zavlačim s tim AIH-ima u ne dogled pitat ću za neke druge opcije ukoliko neuspije kod njega (što god bilo od postupaka) sljedeći mi je potez zvati VV i tamo otići na dogovor. Dogovorila sam se i sa m i on je pristao da krenemo dalje, čekat više neću,želim da se nešto riješi do kraja ove godine.

Preko trnja do zvijezda  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

*Sela*  :Dancing Fever: ! Bit će meni do plesa... :Embarassed: 
*Vita*, super!!! E, sad PARTY!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## tlatincica

Sneki, pa ti si tu! 
Sretno sa pikanjem!  :Klap:

----------


## cranky

*Denny* wouw suuupeeer i sad tulum ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Vita* evo i ovdje 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Snekica*  :Klap:  došlo je i tvojih 5 minuta
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

A di mi je moja draga *Tibi* nestala, niš se ne javlja?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Svima ostalima, poslužite se  :Wink: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Tibi

*vita*, bravo, za tulum u labu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*suzzie* da ti čim prije prođe ta hiperstimulacija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*snekica* dobrodošla u pikalice  :Love: 
*tiki_a*  i *Aurora** kakva je situacija kod vas? Šaljem vam puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 
*denny* kad imaš transfer? za tulum u labu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
evo ja vam imam punkciju u petak, večeras primam štopericu, nismo baš bogati folikulima, ali nadam se da će i to malo biti bingo
drage moje svima šaljem brdo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za štogod vam treba  :Kiss:

----------


## Tibi

aaaa *cranky* baš si draga  :Kiss: 
ja sam malo  :Rolling Eyes:  zbog malog broja folikulića ali pokušavam ostati pozitivna
bit će sve super, jel' da cure?

----------


## mare41

Tibi, naravno da je jedna dovoljna :Heart: , a sigurno će biti bar još jedan folikulić~~~~~~za dalje
denny~~~~~do transfera
vita ~~~~za tulum u labu
nina~~~~~~za dalje
tiki i Aurora, pratilice ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vita22

Cure hvala nadam se d će biti veselo u labu *Tibi* s obzirom na naš zakon to ti je i dovoljno...sretno

----------


## Denny

> Evo drage moje gotova punkcija rezultat 12 js.........sada čekamo ...


Krenule su nam dvanaestice izgleda!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*Tibi, tiki, Auriora* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
*Tibi,* naravno da će biti sve ok!  :Kiss:  Evo još malo za tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

Tibi, kažeš mali broj, a koliko je folikulića? Naravno da je često i jedna dobra js dovoljna i zato~~~~~~~~~~za petak!!!
vita22 pa to je jako lijepo  :Klap: . Sad imamo dvije hrabre dvanaestice!
Snekica~~~~~za start
NINA30 ~~~~~~za konkretan dogovor na dobrom starom VV-u, to je sigurnije.
Aurora* pratimo li se? Procijenila si subotu za punkciju, a možda će biti nedjelja? Ako se pratimo, onda - nedjelja  :Smile: . Meni se desno pojavio još jedan folikul, sada desno 4 kom i lijevo 1. Endić se polako pa sigurno deblja. Za sada sam ugodno iznenađena, nadam se da će se i dalje sve dobro razvijati.
 :Kiss:

----------


## vita22

Aurora i Tiki a sretno u sub...i svima za šta vam treba :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivica_k

cure, evo današnje bilance=9 sati vožnje i 15 min u ordinaciji  :Smile: 
dr. je zadovoljan, pa onda moram biti i ja. folikula ima dovoljno i već su veliki, endo 9 mm (to je jedina mjera koju sam zapamtila)
štoperica sutra, punkcija u subotu!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve tulume ovog vikenda!

suzzie, da je hiper brzo stiša!
denny, sve najbolje za tebe i tvoje mrve,~~~~~~~~~~~~da nam povedeš rujanski vlakić trudnica
vitta, ti si slijedeća~~~~~~~~~~~zatim aurora*, tiki_a, tibi, a valjda će biti mjesta i za mene!
svima u postupku, a ne pišu, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ima mjesta za sve :Very Happy: 
lambi :Heart:

----------


## andream

*ivica, tiki i tibi*i, želim vam svima najljepši mogući ishod i da sve bude kako treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
svima od nas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
mi smo uistinu u niskom startu, otpratili smo i zadnju M pred postupak... sad još samo da za dva tjedna ne bude cisti i drugih nemani i da mirno startamo početkom listopada.

----------


## Denny

1. mj.2010 
NinaB prirodno (nakon 1X AIH)
Cuceta – 1 stimulirani ICSI Split (nakon 3X AIH)
ž od boy – 2 stimulirani ICSI VV (nakon 1X ICSI)
Maiela – prirodno (nakon 3X AIH)
marta26 prirodno (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 1X klomifenski ICSI)

2. mj.2010 
Simby – 1 klomifenski ICSI – Vili (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Elli – prirodno (nakon 6X IVF bebica )
Blondy1 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
DinciP – 3 stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (Nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 2X Prirodna ICSI)
Duga56 – 2 IVF
Tarolina - 3 stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 6X AIH, 4X prirodnih IVF, 2X stimulirani IVF)
nina09 – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH, 2X stimulirani IVF)
blondy1 – 1 stimulirani ICSI VV
diabolica - 1 stimulirani IVF KBC RI (nakon 4X AIH)
Vinalina – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 6 > prirodnih IVF)

3. mj.2010 
Rozalija – 2 stimulirani ICSI Maribor (nakon 5X AIH, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X FET)
Suzanaab – 1 stimulirani ICSI Maribor
malena2 – stimulirani IVF Cito Split
Ginger – 1 stimulirani ICSI Vili (nakon 1X prirodni IVF, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X stimulirani ICSI – mala princeza) 
Weather – 3 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2X AIH, 2X klomifenski IVF)
Arkica – 4 polustimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (nakon 1X AIH, 2X stimulirani ICSI, 3X prirodni IVF)
Ketty28 – prirodno 
Fatamorgana – 1 stimulirani IVF Istanbul
mia – stimulirani IVF Prag
Goa – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
Mimek – stimulirani IVF
tanjack36 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
ines31 – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X prirodni IVF)
adriana_d – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH)
pčelica2009 – 7 stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 5X stimulirani IVF, 1X FET)

4. mj.2010 
ketyy – stimulirani ICSI Maribor
zvijezdica2 – stimulirani ICSI Prag
agility – 1 AIH SD
Anana1 – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X klomifenski ICSI)
Mikulica stimulirani IVF VV
Blekonja – 1 femarski ICSI Cito (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Vaka – 1 stimulirani IVF Vinogradska
Korny77 – IVF SD
Karla 1980 – 4 ICSI Maribor (Nakon 3X ICSI, 2X FET)
talia7 – ICSI Prag
mazica79 – prirodno (nakon 1XIVF) 

5. mj.2010 
diana – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
LEELOO77 – 2 stimulirani ICSI Prag (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI) 
Frka – stimulirani IVF VV 
Angel1 – 7 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2 stimulirani IVF, 2X prirodni IVF, 2X klomifenski IVF, 1X AIH) 
Coolerica – 2 stimulirani ICSI Postojna (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X AIH) 
BOZZ – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X AIH)
barbyRI – prirodno (nakon 1X ICSI) 
nena3beba – stimulirani ICSI Prag
betty – DAIH (nakon 1X AIH)
Vali- FET Maribor
Hello Kitty – 2 stimulirani IVF (nakon 1X IVF)

6. mj.2010 
Amly – 3 stimulirani IVF Njemacka (nakon 2X IVF)
Zeljana – stimulirani ICSI Slovenija
osijek – 2X stimulirani ICSI Petrova
bebica2009 – 8. IVF Vinogradska (nakon 1 stim., 4. prir. I 2. klomif.) 
draga – 4. FET VV(nakon 3 X AIH, 1X IVF, 3X FET) 
enya22 - prirodno (nakon svega i svačega) 
čupko 1 - 2. stimulirani IVF VV
kika84 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Prag
Natalina - 3. stimulirani IVF MB 
venera21 - 5. AIH Vinogradska 

7. mj.2010 
sandric - 1. stimulirani IVF MB 
evelin - 1. stimulirani IVF SD 
issa11 - 2. IVF Cito (nakon 1 stim. IVF) 
Sanjička - prirodno (nakon 1 stimulirani IVF i 2 prir. IVF) 
petra30 - 4. prir. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 3 x ICSI) 
marti78 - 2. FET Prag 
vesnare - 3 polustimulirani ICSI Cito (nakon 2X FET, 2X ICSI)
gričanka - ? IVF, Prag
beba.2 – 2 IVF (nakon 1X AIH, 1X IVF)

8. mj.2010 
AnneMarry – 1. stimulirani IVF, SD (nakon 5XIVF) 
Cranky – 1. stimulirani IVF Rijeka
tini – 4. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 15 prir/klomif. IVF, 3 stimulirana IVF )
Jim - 2. IVF (iz odmrznutih js) SD (nakon 2 AIH, 1 stimulirani IVF )
lastavica1979 – prirodno
*
Naša lista* 
Čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
_comming soon!_

Čekalice (F)ET 
Denny
vita22

Čekalice punkcije 
Tibi
ivica_k
Aurora*
tiki_a

AIH, Prirodni IVF,ICSI 

Pikalice 
ZAUZETA
CorinaII

Klomifenke/Femarke

Šmrkalice i ostale supresije 

On-GO
Snekica
medena8
andream
maca2
dudadudaduda
mare157
bugaboo
matto 
aleksandraj
Tia 

Hrabrice/Čekalice koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  za jesenski vlakić!
Deja2, nellyxy, miška, ANKARA, dim, zubica, marti_sk, ninatz, didicro, Mary Ann, zelimo_bebu, Acitam, curka, Sonja29, nena3beba, tonili, franka76, kata1, negra, Livija2, extreme, dariaaa, TeddyBearz, pippi, tikica, Biene, pujica, Andreja, sany22, tia_16, s_iva, Mariel, nini, Tayra, maya3, sissy, ponedjeljak, Fragola, Katarina, snjeska_ , gaia, philipa, necija mama, nestrpljiva, ana@zm, ella roo, AB7, nini, Patientia, danijelica, Madonna, philipa, Weather, Ana39, Ella03, luce_st, Mimi333, Kinki, Ljubica, gianna, Glorija, nirvana, Jill, Orline, Dadica, Reni76, Dodirko, Gabi, miška, bambus99, BLIZU, Jelena, Rene2, gianna, mišicalara, Dim, Capka, mušica, nata, missy, višnja, Kraljica18, Dusica1, maya3, amariya, molu, ZLATKA, nela., mrnjica, viky, regina78, sissy, Gosparka, ovnica29, Bebel, Ambra, Umma, IRENA456, Iva77, bernadette, simbi, linalena, choko, metkovk@, wewa, Bernadette, Miss July, “tina”, TWEETY77, Ljubica, mala garava, Teodora, Ici, Splicanka, Mmaslacak, Draga, Kaća, tisa, Shanti, Andy, frka, Ksena28, molu, acitam, BHany, Amyx, RuzicaSB, Pato, dani39, Kika83, Točkalica, tigrical, jo1974, zedra, dir, Strumpfica, TwistedQ, Ameli, Narnija, Natica, Elena-mk, Missy, ivana83, bubble_71, yasmina, nina1, gupi51, sivka, mare41, Vikki, Gabi25, Juliette, ninocka28, pinny, Marina27, Lilly, ž od milivoj73, sivka, Ti, luna1, duba13, MAJONI974, Tuzna, Cortina, AuroraBlu, nataša, Kikla123, Miki76, marta7, zlatica, Romanica, modesty4, Cannisa, innu, Zeena, bublica3, Gizmos, Missixty, AnaK, n&a, Snow.ml, m arta, ivkica28, Gargamelica, Tigrical, Iberc, Marnie, Iva Mia 2009, Šiškica, Mimimuc, sumskovoce, dani82, Sbonetic, Mia Lilly, Vojvođanka, Pimbli,  rose, Mia74, Sanja1, trunčicabalunčica, crvenkapica77, ogla, mravak, mini3, tlatinčica,  klara, Pinky, skandy, loks, mrkvica84, nokia, zrinkič, kik@, mimi81, Bab,  taca70, pirica, sany 7, đurđa76, kiara79, sali, centaurea.in.spe, kandela, venera3, mirna26, Opa, suzzie2, NINA30

----------


## ivica_k

> *ivica_k* ja sam sutra narucena u 17:45 sto bi moglo znaciti da cemo se i ovaj put mimoci... Osim, ako vi zbog guzve ne budete malo duze cekali, a mi ne stignemo malo ranije... Da li putujete odmah nazad ili mozda ostajete u Mb?


 tek sad vidim što si me pitala...mi smo danas stigli malo ranije, i bili odmah na redu, tako da smo u pola 5 već bili na gasu našoj kućici!
punkcija je zakazana u subotu, 7:30h, jesmo li u istoj grupi?

----------


## lucija83

Denny, Aurora*, Vitta22, ivica_k,Tiki_a brdo vibrica za vas hrabrice naše ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~ !!!!!  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

Cure drage, hvala vam, ja počinjem s pikanjem oko ponedjeljka- utorka, ali kako sam sve nervoznija mislim da ću procuriti ranije. Grudi su mi i dalje   :Shock: , i kako imam viška testova za trudnoću (onih sa saveontest 20+5!) sinoć sam jednog iskoristila i naravno samo jedna crta! Ah, taj vrag mi nije dao mira!!!
 :Kiss:  svima, mislim na vas!

----------


## Snekica

Danas na Denny ima ET ili? Nisam pohvatala...sorry...

----------


## loks

*Snekica* ubrzo si nam pikalica...pa sretno ti draga...al još ćemo mi koju kavicu odradit da čujem detalje!!!

----------


## Denny

Cure drage, pikalice, čekalice, trudilice i tužnice, šaljem puno sretnih i pozitivnih vibrica za sve što vam treba!  :Heart: 

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 
Kod mene lijepe vijesti - transfer u nedjelju, 5. dan, čekamo blastice!  :Very Happy: 
Kad sam poklopila slušalicu, rasplakala sam se kao malo dijete.

----------


## Aurora*

Zahuktalo se na Odbrojavanju pa neka vlakic pun novih trudnica krene! 

*Denny* ti si prva!

*vita22* i kod tebe je za sada da bolje ne moze, zato neka se tako samo nastavi.

*Tibi* zbog naseg "prekrasnog" zakona je i bolje da nemas visak JS. Do sada sam vec dosta puta svjedocila da su zene sa manjim brojem JS pridobivenih na punkciji prije ostale trudne nego one koje su ih imale vise. Nema pravila. A uvijek je dovoljna i samo jedna jajna stanica, ako je bas ta odlucila postati beba.  :Smile:  Sretno!

*ivica_k* obzirom na 9 sati voznje, prava si sretnica sto si na UZ morala ici samo jednom prije punkcije! Super, super i neka tako bude i u subotu!

*Charlie*, *lucija83*, *Labmy*, *cranky*... hvala za vase lijepe zelje i magicne vibre.  :Kiss: 

*suzzie2* zelim ti sto brzi oporavak!

*NINA30* prije nego sto se odlucis za VV pogledaj malo sto se kod njih trenutno dogadja i vidi nije li sada mozda bolje pokusati u nekoj drugoj klinici.  :Wink: 

*Snekica* i *andream* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspjesan start!

*mare157* pitala sam u Mariboru kakva je situacija sa strajkom i iducim postupcima i na zalost izgleda da nije dobra. Sa sigurnoscu ce se odraditi samo postupci koji su u tijeku, a ostali ce biti odgodjeni. A do kada i do koje mjere to se jos ne zna...  :Crying or Very sad: 

*tiki_a* tebe sam ostavila za kraj, jer se po svemu sudeci nas dvije i dalje pratimo! 

Obzirom na jucerasnji UZ i moja punkcija ce biti u nedjelju, a mozda cak i u ponedjeljak. Folikuli mi nesto polako rastu ovaj put, jecer su bili na 15 mm. Desno ih je nekih 6, a lijevo 2. Tako mi je stimulacija produzena za jedan dan u odnosu na ono sto sam planirala, a iduci UZ je u petak.

Dobra vijest je da se mi otkriveni polip nalazi na uscu maternice i da zbog toga ne predstavlja problem za transfer.

----------


## Blekonja

> Cure drage, pikalice, čekalice, trudilice i tužnice, šaljem puno sretnih i pozitivnih vibrica za sve što vam treba! 
> 
> *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
>  
> Kod mene lijepe vijesti - transfer u nedjelju, 5. dan, čekamo blastice! 
> Kad sam poklopila slušalicu, rasplakala sam se kao malo dijete.


fantastično draga!!!!!! sretna sam zbog tebe do neba  :Very Happy:  :Crying or Very sad:  od sreće!!!!!

----------


## mare41

Denny i vita ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za transfer (i dalje)
posebne ~~~~~~~~~za sve čekalice punkcija 
Aurora, savršeno da nije endometralni, ~~~~~~~za punkciju

----------


## sara38

*Denny* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za nedjeljne blastice.
*Tibi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ neka sutra bude što bezbolnija punkcija i kvalitetne js.
*Ivica_k*, a posebno *Vita22*, *Aurora**, *Tiki_a* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ koliko god treba!
Ako sam izostavila nekoga, sorry, svima kome treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
*Nina30*  :Love:

----------


## Aurora*

*Tibi* evo jos malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrasnju punkciju i za dobitne jajne stanice!

*mare41* i *sara38 .

*Nego, gdje nam je nestala *ia30*?  :Unsure:  

*ia30* kako napreduju tvoji folikuli, kada ti je punkcija?

----------


## Tibi

hvala drage moje  :Love: 
Aurora* i tiki_a sretno za vikend drage moje~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
Denny i vita za uspješan et i da bude bingo ~~~~~~~~~~
I naravno svima za štogod vam treba~~~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

Denny  :Klap: , naravno da drugačije nije moglo biti!
Tibi~~~~~~~~za super kvalitetnu js
ivica_k, pa ti već na punkciju u subotu?  :Naklon:  endiću i ~~~~~~za js
sara38  :Heart: 
Aurora*, hm, ovaj puta mislim da ipak neće biti ponedjeljak jer tvoji su mrvicu bili manji od mojih, a stigla si na 15 mm (isto je i kod mene), sutra ćemo nas dvije sa pikicom  štopericom u ruci  :Smile: 
Snekica  :Love: 
andream, još malo, još malo...

----------


## tiki_a

Prošla su mi 5 smajlića, zanimljivo, a dozvoljena su 4, čini mi se da znam u čemu je štos  :Grin:  (Sorry na OT)

----------


## vita22

Denny da ti se pridružim ET u ponedjeljak idemo i mi na blastice...........sve tri odlične...3 zamrznute ostale nezrele........ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sara38

*Vita* bravoooooooo!

----------


## nina1

Tibi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za punkciju i super js 
cure ~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba

----------


## Sela

*Vita,Denny* super za blastice.Bit ce tu nesto!!!!!!!!Bit ce beba!!!!!!!
*svima*..sto im treba!
*Zauzeta* vibram za plodonosnu punkciju sutra!pozz :Klap:

----------


## loks

*Vita*  :Very Happy:   i za *Denny*  :Very Happy:  bravooo cure,  i za sve ostale jedna velika  :Kiss:

----------


## tiki_a

> *Vita* bravoooooooo!


 Potpisujem!!!!!
Tibi kako je prošla punkcija?~~~~~~~~
ZAUZETA ~~~~~~za sutrašnju punkciju.
Kod mene ipak neće biti punkcija u nedjelju, sutra ponovo uzv, folikuli 15,15,15,14. 
Aurora*pratiš me?? Šaljem ti ~~~~~~~~

----------


## Tibi

*tiki_a* preživjela sam punkciju i imamo 2 js. Nadam se da će biti ludi tulum u labu i da će se obje oploditi  :Heart: 
*Vita i denny* bravo za blastice i sada puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do bete za koju znamo da će biti velika  :Yes:  
*zauzeta, tiki_a i Aurora**  za punkciju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
svima za štogod vam treba puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## cranky

*Denny i Vita* a šta da vam kažem kad sve znate  :Zaljubljen: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Tibi*  :Heart:  za raskalašene orgije u labu
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*zauzeta, tiki_a i Aurora** za što bezbolniju punkciju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Svima ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
a pogotovo onim nekima iz sjene  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Denny

*vita22 JUPIIIIIIIIII za blastice!!!  * Nadam se da ćemo se pratiti sve do pozitivne bete! *

Aurora* dobro je da polip ipak ne smeta i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bezbolnu punkciju i što više kvalitetnih js!
*tiki_a* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ neka folikulići rastu kako hoće, samo da budu kvalitetne js!
*ZAUZETA, tibi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vaše punkcije!

Znam da sam nekoga zaboravila, pa evo još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za svih u postupku!
Ja sam u "blaženom išćekivanju" nedjelje. Jeste da su nokti platili svoje, ali bolje i oni, nego muž!  :Laughing:  Uff, samo da sve bude ok!

----------


## tiki_a

Denny, i dalje mora sve biti ok~~~~~~
Tibi, jako me razveselio tvoj rezultat, 2 js  :Very Happy:  i još~~~~~~za 2 mrvice

----------


## lucija83

Vitta22 bravo !!!!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve na punkiji sutra!!!

----------


## lucija83

Vitta22 bravo !!!!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve na punkciji sutra!!!

----------


## Aurora*

*Tibi* neka se obje oplode i lijepo podjele!

*vita22* fantasticno sto se ide na blastociste!

*ZAUZETA* sretno na sutrasnjoj punkciji! 

*ivica_k* sretno sutra i tebi. Mislit cu na tebe i jedva cekam da se javis s novostima!

Kada bi jos znala sta nam je s *ia30*... Nadam se da je sve u redu i cekam da se javi.





> Kod mene ipak neće biti punkcija u nedjelju, sutra ponovo uzv, folikuli 15,15,15,14. 
> Aurora*pratiš me?? Šaljem ti ~~~~~~~~


*tiki_a* pa kako to da su ovi jedni folikuli ostali na 15? Nadam se da ce sutrasnji UZ dati neki odgovor i da ces ubrzo i ti na punkciju.

Moja punkcija je u nedjelju! Danas su folikuli bili po 17, 20 i najveci 22 mm. Endometrij 9 mm. I stoperica je vec pala...

Da vas pitam nesto, jesu li vama mozda na dan stoperice rekli da uzmete jos i Decapeptyl? Mislim u slucaju kada ste sa stimulacijom zavrsile dan prije stoperice? Meni dr. danas na UZ nije rekao nista, a onda me sestra pitala da li su mi rekli da treba Decapeptyl jos danas, ja sam rekla da ne, a ona je rekla da ga svejedno mogu uzeti, da nece skoditi... I ja se piknula, jer mi je taman ostao jedan pa da ne propadne... Hm, sta mislite o tome?

----------


## mare157

Ajme sve prekrasne vijesti!! Odlično je počeo ovaj jesenski vlakić!!!
*Denny* i *Vita* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za blastice i ogromne bete u koje ni ne sumnjam!
*Aurora* HVALA što si se sjetila pitati iako vijesti nisu baš najbolje, ali ti si nas se uz svoje brige ipak sjetila! Svaka čast! Sad držim palčeve za što bezbolniju punkciju i tulum u labu!
*snekica*, a šta reči?!? Sretno draga moja, još koji dan i krečeš! Već te vidim u niskom startu!
*tibi* za tulum u labu!

Ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što treba jer sam sigurno nekog zaboravila, a čini mi se da će biti sve teže pratiti situaciju jer nas imaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! 
Ova jesen je obečavajuća!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Aurora* i ja sam na dan štoperice još uzela decapeptil, navijam da bude među tim folikulima i dobitna j.s.
Isto tako ~~~~~~~~~~~za Denny, Vitu, tibi, tiki_a, Ivica_k i sve ostale u tijeku postupaka

----------


## beba.2

cure, sretno na punkcijama, neka bude što boljih js, i onda na kraju velike bete. 

čitala sam i ima vas koje pitate koji dc punkcija: ja sam imala punkciju 21 dc, nakon 23 injekcije decapeptyla i  62 injekcije menopura. transfer je bio 3 dan,i eto nama je uspjelo, obadvije mrvice koje su vratili kod mene su, rastu i kucaju snažno.  želim vam svima od srca da svi postupci uspiju i da mi budete ponosne i  trbušaste mamice

----------


## ZAUZETA

Heeej,  hvala za vibre,  evo šaljem i ja malo u svim smjerovima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:  :Heart: 
Punkcija prošla bezbolno,  malo sam sad osjetljiva iznutra (ako me kužite :Wink: ) MM to tumači kao još koji dan apstinencije, siroće :Razz: .  Zovem u ponedjeljak da vidimo jel u labosu bilo burno, nadamo se...

----------


## vita22

*Zauzeta* sretno ~~~~~~za tulum u labu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svima za šta vam treba

----------


## Sela

*Zauzeta* bravo za dvije lijepe jajne stanice:nadamo se s tobom odlicnom poslu u labu i sretnom transferu u utorak!!!Utorak je divan dan za transfer! :Heart: 
Neka bude dobitan!Trebamo jos jednu mamu sa naseg foruma!Ili dvije!*Suzzie* :Wink: 
Svima na odbrojavanju...ono sto im treba!!! :Yes:

----------


## ivica_k

evo da i ja prijavim rezultat današnje punkcije....dobili smo 12 js :Very Happy: 
sve je prošlo vrlo glatko, transfer se predviđa 5. dan, u četvrtak :Very Happy: 
mi smo inače jako tanki s plivačima, pa držite palčeve da nas ne pozovu ranije!

ia30 je bila skupa sa mnom, dobila je 8 js  :Klap: , i kazala da mogu podijeliti s vama tu vijest, jer ona trenutno nije on line!

aurora*, tvoja poruka je isporučena :Yes:  i dobro da si uzela decapeptyl, jer je i meni rečeno isto,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutra, vidjet ćeš, biti će sve super!

cure, baš mi je drago da ima toliko akcija, ni rezultati ne bi smjeli izostati :Heart:

----------


## ivica_k

evo da i ja prijavim rezultat današnje punkcije....dobili smo 12 js :Very Happy: 
sve je prošlo vrlo glatko, transfer se predviđa 5. dan, u četvrtak :Very Happy: 
mi smo inače jako tanki s plivačima, pa držite palčeve da nas ne pozovu ranije!

ia30 je bila skupa sa mnom, dobila je 8 js  :Klap: , i kazala da mogu podijeliti s vama tu vijest, jer ona trenutno nije on line!

aurora*, tvoja poruka je isporučena :Yes:  i dobro da si uzela decapeptyl, jer je i meni rečeno isto,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutra, vidjet ćeš, biti će sve super!

cure, baš mi je drago da ima toliko akcija, ni rezultati ne bi smjeli izostati :Heart:

----------


## ivica_k

oprostite na reprizi :Embarassed:

----------


## Aurora*

*ZAUZETA ~~~~~~~~~~~* za tvoje jajne stanice, da budu bas one dobitne!
*
ivica_k* jupi za tvoju danasnju punkciju i idealnih 12 JS!  :Bouncing:  Neka se nadje isto toliko dobrih plivaca pa da dobijete par savrsenih blastociti! Recimo dvije za odmah vratiti i dvije za zamrznutu...

Hvala sto si prenijela moju poruku i javila nam zaiu30!

*ia30* 8 JS je super rezultat! Bit ce i tu sigurno blastociste, a nadam se i koja za zamrznuti!

*tiki_a* kakve su danas novosti s UZ?

Ja vec jedva cekam sutrasnju punkciju...

----------


## Sela

*Ivica_k* fenomenalan rezultat,a sad 4 dana :Cekam:  :Raspa: 
*Aurora* tebi za sutra :Dancing Fever:  :Klap: 
svima  :Klap:

----------


## Gabi25

ivica_k bravo za super 12 stanica, držimo fige da bude lijepih blastica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Aurora* sutra mislimo na tebe i držimo fige za što bolji rezultat~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

svima puno sreće, ja već ne mogu dočekati 12. mjesec i svoj postupak u Mb!!!

----------


## ana-

*Tibi* draga šaljemo ti puno *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~* za tvoje dvije stanice da imaju nezaboravan tulum u labu
te da se lijepo ugnjezde kod mamice i od  :Heart:  da ostanu 9mj u toploj bušici veliku  :Kiss:  ti šalju M&M 

*ivica_k i ia30*  :Klap:  za stanice i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum i da se lijepo podijele.

*nina09,Rozalija,Ginger,coolerica,Fatamorgana,ines3  1,adriana_d,
pčelica2009,Blekonja,Karla1980,Frka,Angell,Vali,A  mly,Zeljana,
osijek,enya22,Natalina,venera21,AnneMarry * i sve ostale drage trudnice želim vam mirne i bezbrižne trudničke dane,te lijep i što bezbolniji porod i susret s malim  :Saint: .

čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da što prije prođe vrijeme do postupka
pikalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ što bezbolnije pikanje i puno dobrih i kvalitetnih js.

ma svima šaljem puno,puno *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~* za sve što vam treba 

evo moji polagano počeli pričati zvati mama,baba,tata i još dosta toga nerazumljivog ali za popišati od  :Laughing: 

svima šaljemo veliku pusu od nas troje!!!!

----------


## nina09

ana,kako si ti vrijedna,svaka čast,mogu samo potpisati :Heart: 
Malecki su preslatki :Zaljubljen: 
SVIMA~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve i svašta :Kiss:

----------


## ana-

*Aurora** ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~ za sutrašnju što bezbolniju punkciju i lijepe js.

*nina09* još malo i mali princ je u tvojem naručju  :Kiss:   :Kiss:  

*ZAUZETA* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu i lijepo dijeljenje

----------


## tiki_a

ivica_k jeeeee, super rezultat  :Very Happy: , a sada još puuuno~~~~~~da uspijete doći do blastica, a nešto i zamrznuti.
Aurora* ~~~~~~za sutra, nek' bude što više kvalitetnih js
ia30 čestitam!~~~~~~za blastice
ana-  :Heart: 
ZAUZETA BRAVO za 2 js~~~~~~za 2 lijepa zametka
beba.2 zvuči poticajno!
Konačno i ja znam kad će punkcija. Sutra štoperica, u utorak punkcija. Aurora*, dr. kaže da cetrotide pomaže sazrijevanju js pa u komb. s gonalima bude sporije. Nakon 1. cetrotide u srijedu skoro da nije bilo pomaka, a jutros 17,16,16,15 mm. Zadovoljna, poprilično.

----------


## Tibi

drage moje hvala svima na podršci, puno mi to znači  :Kiss: 
*ivica_k* super, bravo , puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje 
*Aurora** za sutrašnju punkciju da bude što bezbolnija i dobijete lijepe js ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*zauzeta* da se te dvije js lijepo oplode ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*tiki_a* dobro zvuči, za daljnji napredak i što bolji uspjeh u utorak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i na kraju puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za štogod vam treba  :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> ivica_k jeeeee, super rezultat , a sada još puuuno~~~~~~da uspijete doći do blastica, a nešto i zamrznuti.
> Aurora* ~~~~~~za sutra, nek' bude što više kvalitetnih js
> ia30 čestitam!~~~~~~za blastice
> ana- 
> ZAUZETA BRAVO za 2 js~~~~~~za 2 lijepa zametka
> beba.2 zvuči poticajno!
> Konačno i ja znam kad će punkcija. Sutra štoperica, u utorak punkcija. Aurora*, dr. kaže da cetrotide pomaže sazrijevanju js pa u komb. s gonalima bude sporije. Nakon 1. cetrotide u srijedu skoro da nije bilo pomaka, a jutros 17,16,16,15 mm. Zadovoljna, poprilično.



x
tiki_a   sretno  :Heart: 
svim curama   puno srece zelim  :Heart:

----------


## Aurora*

*Sela* hvala!

*Gabi25* zacas ce i tvoj postupak, vidjet ces!  :Yes: 

*ana-* divni su ti malisani!  :Zaljubljen: 

*nina09* jos malo pa ces i ti grliti svoje cedo...

*tiki_a* odlicne vijesti! S nestrpljenjem cekamo s tobom utorak!

*Tibi*  :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> cure, sretno na punkcijama, neka bude što boljih js, i onda na kraju velike bete. 
> 
> čitala sam i ima vas koje pitate koji dc punkcija: ja sam imala punkciju 21 dc, nakon 23 injekcije decapeptyla i  62 injekcije menopura. transfer je bio 3 dan,i eto nama je uspjelo, obadvije mrvice koje su vratili kod mene su, rastu i kucaju snažno.  želim vam svima od srca da svi postupci uspiju i da mi budete ponosne i  trbušaste mamice



uuuuuuu  zar si ti toliko menopura primila...?

----------


## Gabi25

Ovdje se pošteno zahuktalo :Smile:  
Zaboravih još samo za tiki_u za uspješnu punkciju i denny za sutrašnji tranfer puno puno vibrica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I svima ostalima naravno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## loryy

Bok curke,, ja sam nova na forumu iako stara cura po postupcima u 09. mj. 10 puta. ET rađen u četvrtak 09.09. dva zametka vračena 
Rađen je TESE zbog lošeg nalaza MM, i sad sam na čekanju, 18 dc.

----------


## ana-

*tiki_a* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~ za punkciju,lijepe js i još puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~za njihovo tulumarenje u labu  :Heart: 

*Denny* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za transfer i ~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~ za ogromnu ß

*Gabi25* još maličko i MB je tu  :Wink:

----------


## Denny

Joooj ja opće nisam u stanju razmišljati, niti išta pohvatati...  :Embarassed: 
Vidim da je pala i treća 12-ica,* ivica_k* držim palčeve za plivače!  :Very Happy: 
Aurora*, tibi, tiki_a, ZAUZETA ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
za uspješne punkcije / tulume u labu!  :Very Happy:  

Ja jedva čekam da odem po svoje mrve ujutro!!!!  :Klap:

----------


## bublica3

*Denny* mislim na vas sutra ujutro i šaljem najpozitivnije vibre ~~~~ :Very Happy: ~~~~ :Heart:  :Heart:  Puno puno puno sreće vam želim!!!

----------


## Kadauna

Jutro cure, 

samo kratko lijepe pozdrave uz jutarnju kavu  :Coffee: . 

Danas, unatoč tome što je nedjelja, ima i punkcija i transfera s toga ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve i javite se obavezno s novostima.

----------


## mare41

Denny~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba

----------


## vita22

*Denny* sretno neka od danas tvoje mrve budu s tobom ~~~~~~~~~~~~~*svima sretno*~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Dok pijuckamo Kadauninu finu jutarnju  :Coffee: , šaljemo puno ~~~~~za nedjeljne punkcije i transfere. A navečer očekujemo dobre vijesti~~~~~~
loryy dobro nam došla i ~~~~~~~da nam uskoro javiš lijepu betu
Kod mene danas štoperica u 22 h.

----------


## narnija

drage moje,

evo da se samo prijavim  da me stavite na listu ...danas prvi dc počinjem sa protokolom i idem na prvi IVF u vinogradsku ......svima sretno sa svime što čekaju ....pusa

----------


## rozalija

> *Denny* sretno neka od danas tvoje mrve budu s tobom ~~~~~~~~~~~~~*svima sretno*~~~~~~~~~~~~


X

----------


## Snekica

Cure, poslužite se finom kavicom i kolačima, sretna sam što vas imam na ovaj moj dan! Naime, opet imam godinu više od jučer, a godinu manje za stići do naše bebolinice ili bebolina... Jest da bih ga najradije zaobišla (ovaj dan) ali  :Saint:  od MM je toliko "naporan" da odrađuje sve oko ručka, a pozvao je ni manje ni više nego preko 20 prijatelja  :Mad: ! I tako već zadnjih nekoliko godina, od kad me nije volje ni vidjeti nikog ni popiti piće s nekim tko nas ne razumije! Zato HVALA vam što postojite!

*Denny*, od sinoć mislim na tebe i tvoj tranfer, tako da sam sigurna da će biti bingo!
*Zauzeta, tiki_a, kadauna, ia30, Aurora, ivica, Loryy...i sve koje sam zaboravila*...SRETNO!!!
Mislim na vas!   :Heart:

----------


## aleksandraj

> Dok pijuckamo Kadauninu finu jutarnju , šaljemo puno ~~~~~za nedjeljne punkcije i transfere. A navečer očekujemo dobre vijesti~~~~~~
> loryy dobro nam došla i ~~~~~~~da nam uskoro javiš lijepu betu
> Kod mene danas štoperica u 22 h.


tiki-a  sretno i zelim da se sve skolski nastavi...

----------


## Sela

> Cure, poslužite se finom kavicom i kolačima, sretna sam što vas imam na ovaj moj dan! Naime, opet imam godinu više od jučer, a godinu manje za stići do naše bebolinice ili bebolina... Jest da bih ga najradije zaobišla (ovaj dan) ali  od MM je toliko "naporan" da odrađuje sve oko ručka, a pozvao je ni manje ni više nego preko 20 prijatelja ! I tako već zadnjih nekoliko godina, od kad me nije volje ni vidjeti nikog ni popiti piće s nekim tko nas ne razumije! Zato HVALA vam što postojite


Oh nekome je rodjendan!!???Pa zaista,sretan ti bio i neka sljedeci bude u prosirenom obiteljskom krugu!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sela

> Dok pijuckamo Kadauninu finu jutarnju , šaljemo puno ~~~~~za nedjeljne punkcije i transfere. A navečer očekujemo dobre vijesti~~~~~~
> loryy dobro nam došla i ~~~~~~~da nam uskoro javiš lijepu betu
> Kod mene danas štoperica u 22 h.


*Tiki* meni sve ovo oko tebe mirisi na dobitni!!!!!Sretno!!!

----------


## loryy

:Confused: tnx, cure na lijepim željama i dobrodošlici, danas nisam normalna cijeli dan jurim na WC stalno mislim da curim [COLOR="red"]luuuuuuuudim]

----------


## tiki_a

Snekica  :Teletubbies: ...i do slijedećeg ti želim  :Saint: 
aleksandraj, Sela, hvala cure  :Heart:

----------


## matto

Denny i ovdje :Heart: , mislim na tebe i mrivice, uživajte zajedno,
vec vidim da muzic danas sprema rucak,  :Wink: ,
Snekica, sretan roćkas,  
tik_a, vibram za sretno završno bockanje i za 36 uri lijepe jajne stanice, 
narnija neka ovaj bude i dobitini 
Ivica_k, neka se sve odvija dobro, ma odlično kao do sada 
cure za punkcije transfere i ostalo da ne nabrajam možda nekoga zaboravim (umorna sam od ravoda u vrtu)  :Joggler:  
želim vam svu sreću ovog svijeta

----------


## andream

tiki, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba.
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~ od nas.

----------


## dani82

Vita ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sutra za transfer!!!  :Kiss: 
I svima vama kojima treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Denny

Ja javljam da sam danas imala transfer dvije savršene male blastice! Ne prestajem virkati u sličicu cijeli dan!  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sela

*Denny*  :Very Happy:   :Klap:   :Joggler:

----------


## Blekonja

> Ja javljam da sam danas imala transfer dvije savršene male blastice! Ne prestajem virkati u sličicu cijeli dan!



ni sumnjali nismo!!!!!!!! sretno draga moja sa svojim malim podstanarčićima!!! stalno ćeš je promatrati, pa to su tvoje dvije male bebice!!!  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tiki_a

Denny  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  za dvije blastice!
aleksandraj, u potpisu piše 9/10, krenula već?
matto  :Heart:

----------


## coolerica

Denny od srca ti želim da to budu prve sličice u albumu tvoje dječice..
Tiki_a i Aurora* i sve ostale cure u isčekivanju punkcije i transfera nek bude uspješno ~~~~~~~~~~~~
Svima  :Kiss:

----------


## mare157

*denny* super vijesti!!! Ajde, držim fige neka se mrve prinme za svoju mamicu!!
*vita* sretno na transferu!
*SNEKICE* *MOJA DRAGA*, neka ti je ovo najsretniji ročkas do sada i neka ti ova godina u koju ulaziš donese puno promjena tako da već slijedeći slaviš sa malom bebolinom ili bebolinaćem na prsima!!! Od srca ti to želim!!

Svim curama koje su odradile punkciju u Mb ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu i ostalima koje sam zaboravila želim puno sreče i evo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što trebate!!

----------


## beba.2

> uuuuuuu  zar si ti toliko menopura primila...?


jesam draga, 62 injekcije menopura, zadnjih par dana sam po 5 komada si davala.  već sam mislila dr B reći da odustanemo od svega, na kraju kad je i on rekao da ne zna šta bi, ali da ćemo vidjeti na još jednoj folikulometriji, moji folikuli su počeli rasti i bilo ih je jako puno.  ali eto i uz toliko injekcija , mi smo uspjeli a to želim i svima vama od sveg srca

----------


## sanja1

Snekica sretan rooooođendaaannnn :Very Happy: .
Denny~~~~~~~~~~~~~da za 9 mj.imaš 2 savršene bebice :Yes: .
Sela evo i tebi malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~jer si mi baš draga :Grin: .

----------


## vita22

Denny super za dve blastice uživaj sad i čuvaj ih..........svima za sve ..........sutra idem ja......Deni :Heart:

----------


## cranky

*Denny*  :Very Happy:  a sad fino mazi bušu i uživaj.

*Vita22* šaljem ti bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnji transfer

*Aurora** za tulum u labu 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*SNEKICA SRETAN ROĐENDAN*  :Heart:  i želim ti da sljedeći proslaviš sa malom štrucom u narjučju.

Previše vas je pa vas ne mogu svih polovit, a ne želim nekog zaboravit, zato si molim uzmite po potrebi 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## loryy

Sneki sretan ti rođendan :Heart:   želim ti od sveg srca da druge godine slaviš s bebačom :Yes:

----------


## ivica_k

tiki_a, još 2h do štoperice,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za kvalitetne js!
aurora*, nadam se da je punkcija protekla u najboljem redu!
denny,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za savršen scenarij u vidu trocifrene bete za 14 dana
snekica, sretan roćkas,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da ti se ispuni rođendanska želja!
vita22,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutrašnji transfer, da nas i ti razveseliš betom kroz dva tjedna!
zauzeta,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tebe i tvoje mrvice!
tibi,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~od sutra si naša PUPO!
blekonja, coolerica, beba2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za vaše bebice, neka lijepo rastu u maminim bušama!

----------


## mare41

ivica_k, potpis na spisak i dodajem:
ivica_k~~~~~~~~za tulum u labu
narnija~~~~~~~~za pikanje
corina~~~~~~za bezbolnu punkciju
i još malo ~~~~~~za denny

----------


## Aurora*

Evo i mene konacno. Punkcija prosla savrseno! Bolilo je jos i manje nego prva dva puta, a s rezultatom se ponosno mogu pridruziti onoj grupi sretnica s velicanstvenih 12! 

Naime, i ja sam dobila 12 JS zbog cega sam pre-pre-presretna! 

*Denny* bravo za trensfer 2 savrsen blastociste! Kod tebe je sve da bolje ne moze zato ne ocekujemo nista drugo nego prekrasnu betu za 10-ak dana. A tih 10 dana neka ti prodje munjevito (znam, znam to ce mozda ici malo teze, ali ipak neka ti prodje brzo!). 

*vita22* od tebe ocekujemo jednako lijepe vijesti kao sto su ove od Denny danas!

*tiki_a* jos samo da tvoja punkcija prodje sretno i onda mozemo svi s uzbudjenjem odbrojavati dane do bete! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*narnija* da nam nastavis niz odlicnih reakcija na stimulaciju!

*Snekice* sretan rojendan i neka ti se tim povodom ostvari tvoja najveca zelja!  :Joggler: 
 
*coolerice* ozdravi brzo i da ovo sto te snaslo prodje bez ikakvih posljedica!  :Love: 

*cranky* jos malo cemo na kavu kao dvije trudnice!  :Wink:

----------


## Aurora*

> Bok curke,, ja sam nova na forumu iako stara cura po postupcima u 09. mj. 10 puta. ET rađen u četvrtak 09.09. dva zametka vračena 
> Rađen je TESE zbog lošeg nalaza MM, i sad sam na čekanju, 18 dc.


*loryy* dobro nam dosla i da ti vrijeme do bete sto brze proce! Nadam se da cemo ti ga i mi malo skratiti uz podrsku ovdje na forumu, a onda da nas razveselis sa svojom pozitivnom betom!

----------


## Denny

Cure, hvala vam svima na lijepim željama!  :Kiss: 

Aurora* bravo za 12 js! Gotovo da ne povjeruješ, tako mi je drago za ovaj sretni niz!
Čini se da je onaj gore počeo ispunjavati moje želje, pa s nestrpljenjem čekamo i sljedeću dvanaesticu, a nadam se da ćemo se isto tako pratiti i sa trocifrenim betama!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Cure, sretno svima!

----------


## Snekica

Hvala vam, cure na lijepim željama! Nego, vidim da mi niste ostavile nijedan kolačić... :Mad: ! Bit će da su bili fini... :Razz: 

I, htjedoh pitati nešto! Kakav je taj štos sa 12-icama??? Mogu i ja malo dobiti ili je to samo za odabrane  :Yes: ?  

VELIKA pusa svima  :Kiss: 
 :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

Denny, jeli prošla minuta od kad si zadnji put pogledala sliku?  :Love:

----------


## Denny

Dobro si me podsjetila, prošle su i dvije... idem povirit jesu još tamo!  :Laughing: 
A dvanaestica ima na pretek, samo se posluži!  :Yes: 
Jeli netko spomenuo kolače?  :Grin:

----------


## cranky

> *cranky* jos malo cemo na kavu *kao dvije trudnice*!


Jedva čekam  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

Dobro jutro uz jutarnju :Coffee:  (Kadauna, pretekla sam te :Smile: ).
čekalicama Denny i lory~~~~~~~~~~
čekalicama transfera~~~~~~~~~~
čekalicama punkcije~~~~~~~

----------


## narnija

Dobro jutro ...mmmm..fina kavica...poslije ušmrkavanja superfacta kojeg još osjetim u grlu baš mi je dobro sjela...danas se počinjem pikati i jedva čekam da vidim reakciju mojih jajnika ....svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve što čekaju...i Aurora  super za tvojih 12 js.....to je prekrasno ....

----------


## ina33

*Snekica*, sretan rođendan  :Smile: !

*Denny*, zasad zvuči stvarno školski, vibram i za školski kraj ovog postupka ~~~~~~~~!

Svima sretno!

----------


## ZAUZETA

Dobro jutro,  evo samo da javim sutra transfer,  u labosu rekli, da, da, sve super dođite, a ja imala nočne more da će mi reći nažalost...  ipak, puj puj crne misli,  eto mene sutra u Petrovu po mrvke pa laganini.  Svima malo vibrica u svim smjerovima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## mare41

Zauzeta, bravo, a nakon transfera ćemo jako ~~~~~~~~
Corina~~~~~~~~~~~za tulum u labu
za Denny i njene mrvoblastice~~~~~~~~~~~(svaki dan po nekoliko puta do savršene bete :Smile: )

----------


## AuroraBlu

Čestitam kokama koje su snijele po tucet jaja  :Very Happy:  *Danny, Aurora* stvarno impresivno, tako se to radi!!!  :Smile:

----------


## AnneMary

a ja vam svima želim da ovo bude rekordni mjesec ove godine na listi trudnica.
vjerujem da će rezultati biti dobri jer ste odmorne od ljeta.
da ne nabrajam sve poredu svima želim velike bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare157

*snekica* jel stigla? Jesi startala?  :Grin:

----------


## vita22

Evo da vam se javim imamo jednu mrvu blasticu  :Heart:  2 su se prestale razvijati........beta joooooj tek 4.10.........

----------


## mare157

evo i ovdje da  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  BAVO VITA!!! Biti će jedna ali vrijedna!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ neka se ulovi.

----------


## lucija83

bravo Vitta22 bit ce to jedna ali vrijedna!!!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve kojim treba mi danas obavili pravnika i psigologa idemo dalje!!!

----------


## sanja1

ZAUZETA~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se mrve ljepo ugnjezde a da nam se ti fino zaobliš :Grin: .

----------


## sretna35

Drage moje, dugo me nije bilo  s vama. Od nedavno vas ponovno svakodnevno čitam i želim vam svima puno, puno sreće...

tiki_a, andream ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~ do neba

----------


## angel 1

Pozdrav svim curkama i šaljem vam puno vibrica za sve postupke... 
Svaki put kada sam u svojim mislima i molitvi da sve bude ok s mojom bebom i vi ste mi u mislima i željama da dočekate svoju betu i bebice  :Love:

----------


## cranky

*Vita22*  :Heart:  jedna ali vrijedna  :Very Happy:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~ bit će to ß ko kuća

----------


## tiki_a

Još jedna dvanaestica!!, BRAVO Aurora*  :Very Happy: 
vita22  :Klap:  za prekrasnu blasticu~~~~~~~
ZAUZETA, sretno sutra~~~~~~~
loryy~~~~~~~+
sretna35, tuuuuuu si  :Zaljubljen:   tebi i  :Zaljubljen:  dečkiću
angel1, jučer sam te se sjetila, ~~~~~~
narnija, počelo je, počelo!~~~~~~~
lucija83, još malo...
Sutra ujutro punkcija, javim se poslije ručka  :Grin:

----------


## mimi81

Cure puno sreće sa punkcijama i transferima, želim vam svima da postanete mame :Smile: 
Denny čestitam ti na optimizmu, stvarno rasturaš ovaj forum!
Sretno svima!

----------


## coolerica

vita22 nek se čvrsto drži za mamicu
Aurora* 12 komada, svaka čast !!  :Klap: 
Tiki_a sretno sutra ~~~~~~~

nama stiže  :Zaljubljen: curetak :Zaljubljen: , danas mi je mahala s ekrana, odmah me i bubrezi prestali boliti i sve.. very  :Cool:

----------


## tiki_a

coolerica  :Klap:  za djevojčicu malu  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## narnija

curke moje pa sve se dobro razvija.....koliko vidim svima je dobro krenulo..¸¸samo tako naprijed ..što bi rekla moja Bebica 2009 
GO curke GO..GO.

----------


## Sela

*Tiki* sretno na punkciji,nece ih biti 12 ali bit ce odlicne!!!!!!!!
*Zauzeta* dobar i uspjesan transfer zelimo i sretno ugnjezdjivanje!!!!!!!!
Svima ostalima(ja se pogubih od toliko dusa u postupcima)-najljepse zelje!!!!

----------


## Aurora*

*Tibi* kako je prosao transfer? Bezbroj dobrih zelja za pozitivnu betu!

*ZAUZETA* sretno sutra, neka ti vrate dva odlicna embrija!

*vita22* za tvoju mrvu blasticu ~~~~~~~~~~~~ neka se cvrsto primi i ostane s vama!

*lucija83* bravo za napredak u rijesavanju bezvezne papirologije. Jos malo pa dolazi ono pravo... 

*tiki_a* grizem vec nokte u iscekivanju tvoje punkcije. Javi nam rezultat sto prije!

*coolerica* nemas pojma koliko se uvijek iznova divim tvojim prekrasnim embrijima u avataru. Svaki put pozelim da i moji izgledaju tako savrseno u toj fazi... Kakva ce tek ljepotica biti ta vasa cura!  :Zaljubljen: 

Ja sam danas pocela s Fragminom. Prva injekcija za divno cudo nije ni bolila, ni pekla, a bome nije ostavila ni modricu!  :Very Happy:  Nadam se da ovo nije samo pocetnicka sreca i da ce i dalje ici tako lako, ako cu se vec morati bosti cijelu trudnocu...

----------


## Sela

*Kriistiina* takodjer sretno na punkciji te da od 12 folikula ispadne sretna brojka jajnih stanica!!!

----------


## Charlie

> *Tibi* kako je prosao transfer? Bezbroj dobrih zelja za pozitivnu betu!
> 
> *ZAUZETA* sretno sutra, neka ti vrate dva odlicna embrija!
> 
> *vita22* za tvoju mrvu blasticu ~~~~~~~~~~~~ neka se cvrsto primi i ostane s vama!
> 
> *lucija83* bravo za napredak u rijesavanju bezvezne papirologije. Jos malo pa dolazi ono pravo... 
> 
> *tiki_a* grizem vec nokte u iscekivanju tvoje punkcije. Javi nam rezultat sto prije!
> ...


Veliki potpis na Auroru*

I za nju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba

----------


## lucija83

Aurora* draga da nam budeš brzo brzo trbušasta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
Vitta22 neka se malena primi za svoju mamu i neka bude uz tebe 9 mjeseci~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
tiki_a draga sretno na punkciji i neka ne buba previše~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
Zauzeta, Coolerica, Denny,Tibi želim vam sve najbolje cure, evo i za vas~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
mah, mah svima!!!!

----------


## pirica

> *Tibi* kako je prosao transfer? Bezbroj dobrih zelja za pozitivnu betu!
> 
> *ZAUZETA* sretno sutra, neka ti vrate dva odlicna embrija!
> 
> *vita22* za tvoju mrvu blasticu ~~~~~~~~~~~~ neka se cvrsto primi i ostane s vama!
> 
> *lucija83* bravo za napredak u rijesavanju bezvezne papirologije. Jos malo pa dolazi ono pravo... 
> 
> *tiki_a* grizem vec nokte u iscekivanju tvoje punkcije. Javi nam rezultat sto prije!
> ...


potpis i dodajem 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe
ja sutra obavljam papu i s idućom M se naručujem na VV :Grin:

----------


## loryy

Cure nešto me zanima da li je koja a danas mi je 5 dan od ET imala konstantno temperaturu ja imam non stop 37,3-37,4 ,, ne znam da li je to normalno u drugom dijelu ciklusa ili je predznak da se nešto ne odvija po planu... joj svašta mi pada na pamet. :Confused:

----------


## pirica

> Cure nešto me zanima da li je koja a danas mi je 5 dan od ET imala konstantno temperaturu ja imam non stop 37,3-37,4 ,, ne znam da li je to normalno u drugom dijelu ciklusa ili je predznak da se nešto ne odvija po planu... joj svašta mi pada na pamet.


sve je ok, progesteron (utrogestan) ti podiže temperaturu

----------


## Sela

*Tiki,Kriistiina,Zauzeta* jos jednom sretno danas!!!!!

----------


## Tibi

javljam i ovdje da sam jučer imala transfer i dvije mrvice su kod mene. E sada treba preživjeti slijedećih 13 dana  :Raspa: 
*Aurora*, Tiki_a, Zauzeta, vita, denny, loryy* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
i svima kome god što treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

Cure, stvarno će ovaj mjesec biti beta kao u priči!!! Sretno svim mamama na čuvanju svojih mrva! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za one koje će tek to postati!
Mare157, još čekam... za pop... mi je! Sad kad mi treba da dobijem 23/24 dan, sačuvaj Bože, sad treba kasniti!!! Grrrrr Lijekovi se hlade, papa je u redu, danas idem po briseve koji su, nadam se, u redu i stvarno bi bilo krajnje vrijeme da krenem! Ovo je napetije i gore od iščekivanja bete!!!

----------


## Sela

Bravo za mrvice *Tibi*!!!
*Snekica* i mi cekamo skupa s tobom!! :Love:

----------


## Tibi

*snekić* to ti je normalno da kasni kad trebaš u postupak. Ja to tumačim kao preveliko uzbuđenje. Ali doći će M i brzo si nam pikalica. Šaljem ti puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješan postupak  :Heart: 
svima puno za štogod vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## ivica_k

ima li vijesti od tiki_a? :Cekam: 
pirica,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~start i skoro proširenje obitelji!
ja još uvijek ne znam kakvu legendarnu prognozu ti je L. dala na et-u s L.
lucija83,~~~~~~~~~~~~za još jedan bingo iz prve!
čekalice koječega,~~~~~~~~~~~~~za vaše akcije i skorašnje pomicanje prema vrhu liste!
posebne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~čekalicama et-a, i dug rujanski vlakić trudnica! :Yes: 

još dva dana i mi svoje mrve dovodimo kući :Klap:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Denny

Stižu čarobne vibre od mene i mrvica za sve kojima treba!
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Tibi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ bravo za mrve, neka dugo ostanui kod svoje mame!
*Snekice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ brzo će ona, samo što nije!  Kad je čekaš, kasni, a kad ne želiš - eto je!  :Wink: 
*loryy* visoka temperatura ti je skroz normalna, ne brini. 
*lucija83* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1 za start!
*Aurora** bravo za fragmin, jer čeka te duuuuga godina bockanja! Ma sve za bebicu, nećeš ni osjetiti!
*coolerica* ~~~~~~~~~ stiže nam znaći još jedna mala coolerica? Wooow, puse šaljem!  :Zaljubljen: 
*tiki_a* ~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe js!
*vita22* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za malu blasticu!
*Zauzeta, kristina* i sve koje sam slučajno preskočila ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Adikice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv!

Joj koliko akcijeeeee!!!! Bit će živo za dva tjedna (kad je btw. moj roćkas i već imam cijeli popis darova koje bi željela, a svi su troznamenkasti!)  :Klap: 

Sutra će lista, sad odoh u horizontalu, opće ne mogu sjediti. Stomak mi je težak kao da sam progutala sedam kozlića, skupa s vukom!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Denny

*ivica_k* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ *JEEEEEEE za vaše mrve, bravo!!! 
*

----------


## bugaboo

Prijavljujem da su mi u subotu vracene 3 4-stanicne mrvice, oplođivane su odmrznute JS. Sad cekam betu...

Drzim fige za sve cekalice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~

----------


## beba.2

sretno svima na punkcijama, transferima, čekanju beta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vita22

*Bugaboo* bravo za odmrznute stanice to je super.....sretno svima......... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .......*Denny* :Heart:

----------


## Blekonja

> Stižu čarobne vibre od mene i mrvica za sve kojima treba!
> *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Tibi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ bravo za mrve, neka dugo ostanui kod svoje mame!
> *Snekice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ brzo će ona, samo što nije!  Kad je čekaš, kasni, a kad ne želiš - eto je! 
> *loryy* visoka temperatura ti je skroz normalna, ne brini. 
> *lucija83* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1 za start!
> *Aurora** bravo za fragmin, jer čeka te duuuuga godina bockanja! Ma sve za bebicu, nećeš ni osjetiti!
> ...



ogroman X i naravno denny draga i tebi i ivica k naravno i svima ostalima šaljem gomilu trudničke prašine ˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇ  ˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇ  ˇˇˇˇˇ

----------


## m arta

*kriistiina* je bila na punkciji, bolnoj i sad malo krvari. pa pita jel to normalno?

----------


## Aurora*

*tiki_a    

Charlie* i *pirica* drago mi je vidjeti vas ponovo u akciji.  :Smile:  

*loryy* sasvim normalno je da imas povisenu temperaturu u ovoj fazi, cak stovise to je i pozeljno.

*Tibi* cuvaj i pazi svoje dvije mrvice da se cvrsto prime.

*Snekica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da brzo dodje!

*ivica_k* ja danas strahujem od nezeljenog poziva kao ti jucer iako znam da ga nece biti, jer ce nas ovaj put sigurno cekati nase lijepe blastice! Jedva cekam tvoj izvjestaj s ET.

*bugaboo*, vau, tri oplodjene odmrznute jajne stanice! Izvanredno! Cekamo da nas iznenadis i s pozitivnom betom ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~. Da li ti je ostala jos koja jajna stanica zamrznuta?

*Blekonja* hvala za trudnicku prasinu. Mazi svoju busu i ne zaboravi uzivati u trudnoci.

----------


## Aurora*

> *kriistiina* je bila na punkciji, bolnoj i sad malo krvari. pa pita jel to normalno?


Pa je, mislim da je to normalno. S time da bi sve postepeno za dan, dva trebalo popustiti...

*Sela* u kojoj si ti fazi?

*beba.2* hvala za tvoje trudnicke vibre  :Kiss: .

----------


## Lua

> *kriistiina* je bila na punkciji, bolnoj i sad malo krvari. pa pita jel to normalno?


Nema brige....može se malo krvariti dan-dva...

sretno svima i šaljem bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ pozzdrav!!!

----------


## dani82

*Vita* neka se mrvica čvrsto primi za maminu bušu!!!!!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Svim ostalim čekalicama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba!!

----------


## cranky

Previše vas je, pogubila sam se, ali to je super  :Very Happy:  
Svima vam šaljem bezbroj 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bugaboo

> *bugaboo*, vau, tri oplodjene odmrznute jajne stanice! Izvanredno! Cekamo da nas iznenadis i s pozitivnom betom ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~. Da li ti je ostala jos koja jajna stanica zamrznuta?


Imamo jos 3 smrznute JS, nadamo se da nam za sada nece trebati :Wink: 

U ovom postupku su svi zameci bili 4-stanicni, ali kaze biologica da se odmrznute JS malo sporije razvijaju u pocetku.

----------


## tiki_a

Tibi, ma prekrasno, obje mrvice su kod tebe  :Very Happy: 
Oooo, bugaboo, ovo će biti interesantno~~~~~~
Jutros smo dobili 3 js, super sam zadovoljna, još kad bi se sve tri oplodile  (skromno rečeno  :Grin: ). Sutra zovem biologe oko 11 h, jedva čekam.
Drago društvo  :Heart:

----------


## coolerica

tri komada pa to je super !!! Sad tulumiška u labu i to je to!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ivica_k

tiki_a, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sretan nastavak!
boogaboo,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tebe i tvoje mrve!
kriistiina,~~~~~~~~~~~da krvarenje prestane i budeš ko nova za transfer!
malo sam škicala po pdf-ovima svih bolnica i svugdje je živo, vrlo živo, stoga šaljem kolektivne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~i biti će zanimljivo vidjeti sutrašnju listu
gdje nam je bebel, ona je uvijek znala sve pohvatati :Naklon:

----------


## Aurora*

*tiki_a* jedva smo te docekale! 3 JS su ali bas taman!  :Very Happy: 

(Da ne spominjem sada iz kojeg razloga...  :Mad:  ). 

Neka se samo sve tri oplode i lijepo podjele pa da za 14 dana slavimo tvoju troznamenkastu betu! 

*bugaboo* ovo sto kazes u vezi zamrznutih jajnih stanica mi, obzirom na moje dosadasnje spoznaje, zvuci sve tako nevjerojatno... Ali, samo nam ti ostani trudna, pa cemo mozda poceti drugacije gledati na mogucnost zaceca tim putem...

----------


## Sela

> Tibi, ma prekrasno, obje mrvice su kod tebe 
> Oooo, bugaboo, ovo će biti interesantno~~~~~~
> Jutros smo dobili 3 js, super sam zadovoljna, još kad bi se sve tri oplodile  (skromno rečeno ). Sutra zovem biologe oko 11 h, jedva čekam.
> Drago društvo


*Tiki* to je sjajan rezultat!!!!Prosto prekrasno! :Very Happy:

----------


## narnija

odlično tiki ....to će biti to ovaj mejsec...Aurora kako tvoj tulum u labu ?...da li znaš išta...

----------


## Sela

*Aurora* hvala na pitanju,za sad sam na cekanju za Prague,moj postupak je sredinom listopada i jedva cekam!!!!!
*Bubaboo* vibram za napredak tvoje trice!!!!!
*Kriistina* molim te javi rezultat punkcije,pusa!
Svima ....

----------


## Denny

Ja molim sve cure sa raznih klinika ako žele biti na našoj listi, da nam se pridruže ovdje na odbrojavanju i napišu u kojoj su fazi postupka.
SRETNO SVIMA i neka se jesenski vlakić napuni do zadnjeg mjesta!
tiki_a, bravo za 3 js!

----------


## tiki_a

ivica_k nadam se da će biti lijepih blastica i još puno smrzlića~~~~~~
Možda ću ponovo uhvatiti ritam od Aurore* ako odem na transfer u petak  :Smile:  (a zakonu  :Mad: , bilo bi jadno kad bi bile još 2 js a ne bi se smjele opl.).

----------


## Dodirko

*tiki_a*  sjajno!!!! Ciklus dovoljno dugačak, taman dovoljno stanica!!!!!  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od sveg srca!

----------


## Aurora*

> Aurora kako tvoj tulum u labu ?...da li znaš išta...


Nista ne znam kakav je tulum u labu jer se u Maribor ne zove nego se samo dodje onda kada ti kazu. A u slucaju nekih (nezeljenih) promjena u odnosu na plan oni nazovu. Posto me danas nitko nije zvao (ne mogu reci da me pomalo nije bio strah toga, jer sutra je 3. dan nakon punkcije) nadam se da je sve u redu i da ce nas u petak cekati krasne blastociste!  :Very Happy: 

*Sela* ti si znaci u niskom startu. Bit ce to dok trepnes pa cemo onda za tebe navijati kao sto ti sada navijas za nas  :Yes: . 

*tiki_a* vrlo lako da cemo u petak i ti i ja lijepo po nasu djecicu.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sanja1

Kriistiina malo bolova i krvaruckanja nakon punkcije je sasvim normalno,naravno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tulum.
Zauzetaaa di si nam nestala,kaj se zbiva :Wink: ?
Sela maco pa ti si ubacila u petu brzinu,jedva čekam da ti poskakujemo :Klap: .
E a sad,žene moje drage koliko vas je ja to nemogu sve pohvatat pa ću vam svima u kompletu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da što prije postanete mame :Cool: .

----------


## linalena

Da se pridružim Odbrojavanju i gornjem pozivu

Bili danas na SD na dogovoru i stavljeni na listu lijekova za 11 mj, meni ciklus potkraj mjeseca tak da ću početkom 12og ja trebat vibrice, a dotada ću pokušavati pohvatati sve ponaosob. Još nisam pohvatala sve fore na ovom forumu, npr kaj znači X kad nekoga kvotate???

šaljem stoga puno puno vibrica svima svima  svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bugaboo

X znaci da se slazes sa gore navedenim

----------


## linalena

Hvala Bugaboo, ti si isto gore na SD

DrB je stvarno super

----------


## milivoj73

pozdrav iz Praga   :Smile: 
mi smo na svojevrsnom on-go statusu za sada
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima
a Ivica_K znate već šta  :Wink:

----------


## ivica_k

> pozdrav iz Praga  
> mi smo na svojevrsnom on-go statusu za sada
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima


*Hodně štěstí ať už, milí chlapci! 

*nije da znam češki, ali snađem se kad treba!

----------


## rozalija

> Stižu čarobne vibre od mene i mrvica za sve kojima treba!
> *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Tibi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ bravo za mrve, neka dugo ostanui kod svoje mame!
> *Snekice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ brzo će ona, samo što nije!  Kad je čekaš, kasni, a kad ne želiš - eto je! 
> *loryy* visoka temperatura ti je skroz normalna, ne brini. 
> *lucija83* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1 za start!
> *Aurora** bravo za fragmin, jer čeka te duuuuga godina bockanja! Ma sve za bebicu, nećeš ni osjetiti!
> ...


*X*

----------


## rozalija

tiki_a  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za 3 JS.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se sve tri lijepo oplode i da nam prijaviš lijepu betu ubrzo.

----------


## mare41

milivoj, gore ste, ima li kozel-a :Smile: ? javi kako ide, i ja već jedva čekam :Smile: 
Denny~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba
tiki i Aurora, kad se već tako lijepo pratite evo skupne (šlepam vam i ivicu_k i Corinu)~~~~~~~~za dobar tulum u labu

----------


## Lua

> Ja molim sve cure sa raznih klinika ako žele biti na našoj listi, da nam se pridruže ovdje na odbrojavanju i napišu u kojoj su fazi postupka.
> SRETNO SVIMA i neka se jesenski vlakić napuni do zadnjeg mjesta!
> tiki_a, bravo za 3 js!


Evo da se i ja pridružim službeno Odbrojavanju i pozivu.....
Mi čekamo sad po drugi put Prag,ako sve bude OK trebali bi ići u 10.mj. Sad čekam M pa onda Estrofem i po smrzliće.

neka se svi posluže ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i puno,puno sreće....

----------


## sretna35

dobro jutro,

evo da i ja nakon dužeg vremena skuham jutarnju kavicu i poželim svima puno sreće  u postupcima

----------


## linalena

i ja kuham kavicu, fini kapućino mmmm

Danas krećem u zivkanje i naručivanja : moj soc ginkac, pravnik, psiholog - pa nije toga ni tak puno a imamo vremena do 1.11

Samo imam pitanje u vezi vađenja hormona, ja ih dosada vadila privatno, gdje se vade prek uputnice u Zagreb?? i kak stoje s time stvari

----------


## ksena28

sretna35  :Bye:  ti si opet s nama

linalena, hormone možeš bez čekanja raditi na Sv Duhu (samo provjeri jel imaju sve reagense) i u Petrovoj, ali se tamo čeka oko mjesec dana... to je ono što ja znam...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve cure u postupcima
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za naše trudnice

----------


## m arta

*kriistiina* sve pozdravlja. u petak transfer  3 mrvice.

----------


## "tina"

Evo da vam se i ja pridružim.
Naš drugi ivf u stimuliranom ciklusu (gonal, decapeptyl)
Punkcijom smo dobili 10 oocita i sad čuvam u svojoj 
bušici naše dvije male mrvice i nadamo se ...
Šaljem vam svima brdo vibra

----------


## loryy

curke moje, jutros nisam mogla zube oprati koliko mi je smetao okus paste, nije smrdio ili nešto nego jednostavno mi se dizao želudac,, drugo niš kava ok, jedem normalno cike ajme meni morat ću naći nosača da ih nosi tvrde, velike bole i sad su počele izražajne plave vene ali onako jako. Danas mi je 22 dc možda je to i PMS ali me toliko još nije držao nikad vjerojatno zbog utrića,,, ne znam malo sam luda i od ovih normabela koje uzimam temp. mi je od ET stalno 37,3-37,5 .. Ima li ko savjet :Confused:

----------


## Denny

Meni to miriši na prvu trudnicu u jesenskom vlakiću!  :Smile:

----------


## ZAUZETA

I ja se prijavljujem na čekalice bete,  2 mrvka vračena, sada leggere...   :Smile: 
Svima  vibrice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

Lijepo je vidjeti toliko čekalica transfera i bete, svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kiara79

ajme super... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
koliko će to biti lijepih i velikih beta i to vrlo skoro...
jedva čekam i držim fige svima vama,neću nabrajati jer ću nekog zaboraviti...

ja čekam svoju M 6.10. i od 2.dc počinjem sa gonalima,po 2 pikice dnevno...jedva čekam.. :Cool: 
svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~koliko i i za sve što vam treba...samo se poslužite.. :Wink:

----------


## dani82

> Evo da se i ja pridružim službeno Odbrojavanju i pozivu.....
> Mi čekamo sad po drugi put Prag,ako sve bude OK trebali bi ići u 10.mj. Sad čekam M pa onda Estrofem i po smrzliće.
> 
> neka se svi posluže ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i puno,puno sreće....


*Lua* da sve bude super i da 10. mjesec bude dobitni~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*loryy* mislim da nisi luda nego da si trudna~~~~~~~~~

Poslužite se~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sela

*Loryy* drzim fige da je trudnoca!!!*Zauzeta* piano piano e leggero!!!E finalmente un bebolino!!!!!

----------


## loryy

joj, dany  :Kiss:

----------


## Sela

*Lua* mi se mozda vidimo u Pragu!!!Mi smo tamo od 17.10 nadalje..Vi idete po smrzliće a mi po friškiće... :Very Happy:

----------


## marti_sk

da vas pozdravim nakon dugog vremena. Na poslu crkao m i komp, a kuci nemam internet jer smo se selili u drugi stan pa cekamo da nam prikljuce...

u ponedeljak sam bila na konsultaciju u ovdasnoj klinici, 24.09 sam opet na konzilijarni satsanak da se dogovorimo kako cemo jer radi konizacije grlic mi je skracen, pa tako da radi toga imat cu problematucne transfere. Rekli su mi da mozda cu trebati i cerklaz i pred trudnoce, ali vidjet cemo  :Sad:

----------


## mravak

i ja prijavljujem da su mi danas vraćeme dvije mrvice i to od zaleđenih jajnih stanica... sada se čeka beta!!! Možda mi je ovo treća sreća??  :Smile:

----------


## mravak

marti_sk i ja imam problematične transfere, jedan mi je trajao čak pola sata, možda je i to razlog što ne ostajem trudna....  :Sad: 
Danas je trajao nekih 15 min. i samo me je malo bolilo...  :Smile:

----------


## mravak

marti_sk i ja imam problematične transfere, jedan mi je trajao čak pola sata, možda je i to razlog što ne ostajem trudna....  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Danas je trajao nekih 15 min. i samo me je malo bolilo... :Klap:

----------


## Aurora*

> i ja prijavljujem da su mi danas vraćeme dvije mrvice i to od zaleđenih jajnih stanica... sada se čeka beta!!! Možda mi je ovo treća sreća??


Vau, *mravak*, ma bravo!  :Very Happy:  Neka bude treca sreca!
Reci nam molim te i detalje. Iz potpisa zakljucujem da ti je ovo drugo odmrzavanje? Kako je proslo s prvim odmrzavanjem? Koliko su odmrznuli jajnih stanica, koliko ih se oplodilo, koji dan je bio transfer, kakvi su bili embriji (koliko stanicni)...? Isto me naravno zanima i za ovaj put.

I da li ti je jos ostala zamrznuta koja jajna stanica?

E, da, jos to, da li su ti u ciklusu u kojem je bio transfera iz ZJS (zamrznutih jajnih stanica) punktirali folikul iz prirodnog ciklusa? Ako jesu i ako si imala jajnu stanicu, sta je bilo s njom?

----------


## mravak

Aurora,evo sve sam tu napisla
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/58067-T...-jajne-stanice

----------


## Aurora*

> Aurora,evo sve sam tu napisla
> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/58067-T...-jajne-stanice


Hvala, *mravak*, ne znam kako mi je promakao taj post. To je, koliko shvacam bilo prvi put, a kako je bilo sada? I da li ti je ostala jos koja JS zamrznuta?

Inace, stvarno sam iznenadjena da su tako dobri rezultati s oplodnjom odmrznutih jajnih stanica.

----------


## Snekica

Cure, da vas obavjestim da mi je m konačno počela lagano dolaziti, ali i to da se ovaj postupak pomiće na slijedeći ciklus i 10.mj. zbog nalaza koji sam upravo podigla. A glasi: _Chlamydia trachomatis - rezultat pozitivan_ :Crying or Very sad: . Joj, žene, ja ću spaliti stvarno više na živce!!! Gdje je sad ono savjetovanje?! :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## loks

*snekice*  :Love: , prokletnica jedna baš ti je sad trebala! a ništa savjetovanje nek bude u obliku kavice, samo reci kada!!!???

----------


## Sela

*Snekica* znam da bi pukla najradije,al ajd kad si cekala toliko,ajd jos mjesec dana,samo pocnite cim prije pit antibiotik da se rijesis bestijetine i budes fit
za listopad.Đava da je nosi,kud si sve podnijela tud ces i to.A ocemo onda skupa  :Raspa:  u listopadu/studenom???? :Aparatic:  :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

Sela, moramo obavezno! 
Loks, e sad možemo kad hoćeš, nisam vezana terminom!

----------


## Denny

1. mj.2010 
NinaB prirodno (nakon 1X AIH)
Cuceta – 1 stimulirani ICSI Split (nakon 3X AIH)
ž od boy – 2 stimulirani ICSI VV (nakon 1X ICSI)
Maiela – prirodno (nakon 3X AIH)
marta26 prirodno (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 1X klomifenski ICSI)

2. mj.2010 
Simby – 1 klomifenski ICSI – Vili (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Elli – prirodno (nakon 6X IVF bebica )
Blondy1 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
DinciP – 3 stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (Nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 2X Prirodna ICSI)
Duga56 – 2 IVF
Tarolina - 3 stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 6X AIH, 4X prirodnih IVF, 2X stimulirani IVF)
nina09 – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH, 2X stimulirani IVF)
blondy1 – 1 stimulirani ICSI VV
diabolica - 1 stimulirani IVF KBC RI (nakon 4X AIH)
Vinalina – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 6 > prirodnih IVF)

3. mj.2010 
Rozalija – 2 stimulirani ICSI Maribor (nakon 5X AIH, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X FET)
Suzanaab – 1 stimulirani ICSI Maribor
malena2 – stimulirani IVF Cito Split
Ginger – 1 stimulirani ICSI Vili (nakon 1X prirodni IVF, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X stimulirani ICSI – mala princeza) 
Weather – 3 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2X AIH, 2X klomifenski IVF)
Arkica – 4 polustimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (nakon 1X AIH, 2X stimulirani ICSI, 3X prirodni IVF)
Ketty28 – prirodno 
Fatamorgana – 1 stimulirani IVF Istanbul
mia – stimulirani IVF Prag
Goa – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
Mimek – stimulirani IVF
tanjack36 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
ines31 – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X prirodni IVF)
adriana_d – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH)
pčelica2009 – 7 stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 5X stimulirani IVF, 1X FET)

4. mj.2010 
ketyy – stimulirani ICSI Maribor
zvijezdica2 – stimulirani ICSI Prag
agility – 1 AIH SD
Anana1 – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X klomifenski ICSI)
Mikulica stimulirani IVF VV
Blekonja – 1 femarski ICSI Cito (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Vaka – 1 stimulirani IVF Vinogradska
Korny77 – IVF SD
Karla 1980 – 4 ICSI Maribor (Nakon 3X ICSI, 2X FET)
talia7 – ICSI Prag
mazica79 – prirodno (nakon 1XIVF) 

5. mj.2010 
diana – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
LEELOO77 – 2 stimulirani ICSI Prag (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI) 
Frka – stimulirani IVF VV 
Angel1 – 7 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2 stimulirani IVF, 2X prirodni IVF, 2X klomifenski IVF, 1X AIH) 
Coolerica – 2 stimulirani ICSI Postojna (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X AIH) 
BOZZ – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X AIH)
barbyRI – prirodno (nakon 1X ICSI) 
nena3beba – stimulirani ICSI Prag
betty – DAIH (nakon 1X AIH)
Vali- FET Maribor
Hello Kitty – 2 stimulirani IVF (nakon 1X IVF)

6. mj.2010 
Amly – 3 stimulirani IVF Njemacka (nakon 2X IVF)
Zeljana – stimulirani ICSI Slovenija
osijek – 2X stimulirani ICSI Petrova
bebica2009 – 8. IVF Vinogradska (nakon 1 stim., 4. prir. I 2. klomif.) 
draga – 4. FET VV(nakon 3 X AIH, 1X IVF, 3X FET) 
enya22 - prirodno (nakon svega i svačega) 
čupko 1 - 2. stimulirani IVF VV
kika84 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Prag
Natalina - 3. stimulirani IVF MB 
venera21 - 5. AIH Vinogradska 

7. mj.2010 
sandric - 1. stimulirani IVF MB 
evelin - 1. stimulirani IVF SD 
issa11 - 2. IVF Cito (nakon 1 stim. IVF) 
Sanjička - prirodno (nakon 1 stimulirani IVF i 2 prir. IVF) 
petra30 - 4. prir. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 3 x ICSI) 
marti78 - 2. FET Prag 
vesnare - 3 polustimulirani ICSI Cito (nakon 2X FET, 2X ICSI)
gričanka - ? IVF, Prag
beba.2 – 2 IVF (nakon 1X AIH, 1X IVF)

8. mj.2010 
AnneMarry – 1. stimulirani IVF, SD (nakon 5XIVF) 
Cranky – 1. stimulirani IVF Rijeka
tini – 4. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 15 prir/klomif. IVF, 3 stimulirana IVF )
Jim - 2. IVF (iz odmrznutih js) SD (nakon 2 AIH, 1 stimulirani IVF )
lastavica1979 – prirodno
*
Naša lista* 
Čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
loryy ~ 23.09.
Bugaboo ~ 25.09.
Denny ~ 26.09.
Tibi ~ 27.09.
ZAUZETA ~ 29.09.
mravak ~ 29.09.
vita22 ~ 04.10.
“tina” ~ ?

Čekalice (F)ET 
ivica_k
ia30
Aurora*
CorinaII
tiki_a
kriistiina

Čekalice punkcije 

AIH, Prirodni IVF,ICSI 

Pikalice 
narnija

Klomifenke/Femarke

Šmrkalice i ostale supresije 

On-GO
medena8
andream
Snekica
maca2
dudadudaduda
mare157
matto 
aleksandraj
Tia 
Gabi25
lucija83
Sela
Pirica
Linalena
ž od milivoj73
Lua
kiara79

Hrabrice/Čekalice koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Deja2, nellyxy, miška, ANKARA, dim, zubica, marti_sk, ninatz, didicro, Mary Ann, zelimo_bebu, Acitam, curka, Sonja29, nena3beba, tonili, franka76, kata1, negra, Livija2, extreme, dariaaa, TeddyBearz, pippi, tikica, Biene, pujica, Andreja, sany22, tia_16, s_iva, Mariel, nini, Tayra, maya3, sissy, ponedjeljak, Fragola, Katarina, snjeska_ , gaia, philipa, necija mama, nestrpljiva, ana@zm, ella roo, AB7, nini, Patientia, danijelica, Madonna, philipa, Weather, Ana39, Ella03, luce_st, Mimi333, Kinki, Ljubica, gianna, Glorija, nirvana, Jill, Orline, Dadica, Reni76, Dodirko, Gabi, miška, bambus99, BLIZU, Jelena, Rene2, gianna, mišicalara, Dim, Capka, mušica, nata, missy, višnja, Kraljica18, Dusica1, maya3, amariya, molu, ZLATKA, nela., mrnjica, viky, regina78, sissy, Gosparka, ovnica29, Bebel, Ambra, Umma, IRENA456, Iva77, bernadette, simbi, choko, metkovk@, wewa, Bernadette, Miss July, TWEETY77, Ljubica, mala garava, Teodora, Ici, Splicanka, Mmaslacak, Draga, Kaća, tisa, Shanti, Andy, frka, Ksena28, molu, acitam, BHany, Amyx, RuzicaSB, Pato, dani39, Kika83, Točkalica, tigrical, jo1974, zedra, dir, Strumpfica, TwistedQ, Ameli, Natica, Elena-mk, Missy, ivana83, bubble_71, yasmina, nina1, gupi51, sivka, mare41, Vikki, Juliette, ninocka28, pinny, Marina27, Lilly, sivka, Ti, luna1, duba13, MAJONI974, Tuzna, Cortina, AuroraBlu, nataša, Kikla123, Miki76, marta7, zlatica, Romanica, modesty4, Cannisa, innu, Zeena, bublica3, Gizmos, Missixty, AnaK, n&a, Snow.ml, m arta, ivkica28, Gargamelica, Tigrical, Iberc, Marnie, Iva Mia 2009, Šiškica, Mimimuc, sumskovoce, dani82, Sbonetic, Mia Lilly, Vojvođanka, Pimbli,  rose, Mia74, Sanja1, trunčicabalunčica, crvenkapica77, ogla, mini3, tlatinčica,  klara, Pinky, skandy, loks, mrkvica84, nokia, zrinkič, kik@, mimi81, Bab,  taca70, sany 7, đurđa76, sali, centaurea.in.spe, kandela, venera3, mirna26, Opa, suzzie2, NINA30

----------


## tiki_a

Sela  :Klap:  za brzi dogovor. Pa tko će vas sve pratiti u 10-tom mjesecu??  :Smile: 
ZAUZETA BRAVO za 2 mrvice~~~~~
sretna35, marti_sk  :Heart: 
Aurora* ~~~~za tvoj petak. Ja se iskreno nadam suboti.
loryy, neka je to T~~~~~~~
Ja sam ostala na jednoj oplođenoj js. Od druge dvije ništa. Nadam se da sutra neće biti dodatnih neugodnih iznenađenja.
Lijepe moje (i)  :Kiss:

----------


## mravak

tiki_a kada smo već kod iznenađenja... mene hvata tem. trenutno je 37.5, a maloprije je bila 37.2 a u  10h imala transfer... zašto ???
tiki_a neka je ta jedna mala fantastična mrva koja će ti donjeti pozitivnu betu!!!!!  za tu mrvu puno ~~~~~~~

----------


## vita22

Tiki a neka je jedna ali vrijedna malo ~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoju mrvu :Heart:

----------


## Gabi25

cure koje sutra imate transfere u Mb sretno- ivica_k, ia30, Aurora* za subotu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
tiki za jednu ali vrijednu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i svima ostalima za sve što vam treba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

*Tiki_a, Mravak* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i naravno sve ostale~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Lua

> *Lua* mi se mozda vidimo u Pragu!!!Mi smo tamo od 17.10 nadalje..Vi idete po smrzliće a mi po friškiće...


Mi bi trebali,ako sve bude išlo po planu, biti gore oko 09.-10.10. Baš bi voljela da sretnem gore neku rodu...šteta što ćemo se mimoići ili tko zna....  :Wink: 

Kasno je za kavicu,ali može jedan nesić  :Coffee:  i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~

Dani82,puno,puno hvala i sretno

----------


## mare41

Lua, ja vjerujem da ćemo se sresti, ne znam još točno, javim kad saznam. Drago mi je da su sve klinike opet ovdje zajedno.
tiki~~~~~za jednu, ali vrijednu
Aurora*~~~~da ne boli

----------


## bugaboo

Tiki za jednu,ali izdrzljivu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~

----------


## Aurora*

*"tina"* neka se dvije male mrvice udobno smjeste u busici i ostanu s vama!

*ZAUZETA* sad samo polako, ali sigurno do pozitivne bete!

*Snekice* zao mi je za odgodu postupka. 

*marti_sk* zelim ti uspjesne konzultacije i brzi pocetak iduceg postupka!

*tiki_a* nemoj biti tuzna sto je ostala samo jedna mrvica, jer zato ih je i moralo biti barem 3 da bi jedna ostala. A ova jedna ce biti ona dobitna! Vjerujem u to!

*ivica_k* i *ia30* sretno sutra na transferu i javite nam se sto prije s dobrim vijestima!
*
Gabi25* i *mare41* hvala za vase vibrice.  :Smile: 

Eh, da, mene je neka iznenadna bol danas prikovala za postelju. Usred noci me pocelo boljeti u podrucju jajnika, u ledjima, preponi, nozi... Dok lezim onda me bas i ne boli, ali kad ustanem nema mi druge nego da se odmah vratim u krevet! Prosla dva dana nakon punkcije bilo je sve super i onda odjednom ta bol. HS valjda nije jer nikakvih drugih simptoma nemam, tako da pojma nemam otkud sad to. Ali tjesim se da je to samo dobar znak. Cak sam se sjetila da mi je dr. Res bio rekao da je dobro ako boli, jer onda se nesto desava, pa eto, ja sretna sto me boli!  :Grin:

----------


## Lua

Mare41...super,baš se veselim...  :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

Aurora*, ipak si ti jedna od naših 12-tica pa izgleda da mora boljeti, nadam se da će stati do petka~~~~~~~
mravak, ovdje više volimo povišene temperature  :Grin: . To je vjerojatno zbog utrića, a poslije će biti zbog T. Posebne ~~~~~~za mrvice iz smrznutih js.

----------


## sretna35

tiki_a ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude jedna, ali vrijedna

----------


## mare157

*snekica*  :Love:  A ta beštija te mogla i zaobići! Prokletnica jedna asmo je ona falila, voda nek je nosi! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za brzu eliminaciju zločeste beštijetine! 

Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve! Nisam u stanju nikoga nabrajati jer ću milion posto pola njih izostaviti. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bezbolne punkcije, tulume u labu, savršene trabsfere i uredne nalaze svega za svih!!!

----------


## Mia Lilly

Prijavljujem da sam od danas Klomifenka! :Very Happy:

----------


## Adikica

Cure ovdje prijavljujem da sam danas imala punkciju sedam oocita sestra me sutra zove za transfer  pa vidjeti ćemo kad će biti ako se uopće oplode.

----------


## rozalija

> tiki za jednu,ali izdrzljivu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~


x
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d

----------


## rozalija

> Cure ovdje prijavljujem da sam danas imala punkciju sedam oocita sestra me sutra zove za transfer  pa vidjeti ćemo kad će biti ako se uopće oplode.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se sve lijepo oplode.

----------


## m arta

tiki za jednu ali vrijednu!

kriistiina ~~~~~ za petak  :Heart: 

i malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:  za sve pomalo!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> tiki_a ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude jedna, ali vrijedna



sretno  tiki_a   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1

----------


## linalena

tiki_a  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sela

:Heart: *Tiki*...neka je onaj pravi!

----------


## Ginger

ajme koliko akcije  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
ja vam svima šaljem puuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
nadam se da će se lista trudnica brzo popunjavati

mojoj susjedi posebna  :Kiss:

----------


## molu

Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve kaj im treba a posebno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Tiki-a

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Mravak* neka ti se mrvice lijepo smjeste i ostanu u buši slijedećih 9 mjeseci ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od srca!!!!!!
*Snekica* hujoooooooojjjjjj..... pa kud baš sada ta beštija  :Sad:  ajde antibiotik će rješit problem i već u 10. mjesecu stiže tvoj dobitni postupak!!!!
Svim ostalim curama u akciji nek je plodno i uspješno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Loks i Mare*  :Kiss:  za vas

----------


## Snekica

Sumskovoce, potpis ti je ZAAAKON! Baš tako nekako sam i ja jučer razmišljala, da ne mislim crno!

----------


## zrinkič

ej...sve ste tu pobjegle.....pitanje....dal je kome tko je bio na decapeptylu kasnila menga????

----------


## "tina"

loryy kako je danas želudac reagirao na pranje zubiju? Meni to sve miriši na bebolinača!
zauzeta držim fige za ogromnu betu!
kiara79 da ti što prije prođe vrijeme do bockanja.
mravak  :Joggler:  za tvoje najdraže mrvice. To ce sad sigurno biti treća sreća.
Snekice da čim prije beštije nestanu.
Aurora za petak i da bolovi do tad nestanu.
Tiki_a  :Heart:  za tvoju malu mrvicu i ogromnu betu.
bugaboo  :Bouncing:  za ogromnu betu.
Mia Lilly dobro nam došla!
Adikica sedam oocita pa to zvuči super!  :Very Happy:  Bit će tu blastica!
Sigurno sam nekog zaboravila nije namjerno.
Puno  :Preskace uze:  za sve nas!
Ja doma lagano odmaram. Osjećam stalno lagano bol u jajnicima.
Nadam se da neće biti opet hiperstimulacije kao zadnji put.

----------


## mare41

zrinkič, meni je kasnila, 3 dana, i rekli su da to nije neuobičajeno.

----------


## zrinkič

mare...jesi imala kakvih nuspojava?

----------


## loryy

Nikako, danas opet sve normalno osim što ja nisam normalna, mislim da sam isplakala jedno manje jezerce i nemam pojma zašto ne mogu prestati plakati , sinoć sam mislila da ću procuriti pa sam cijelu nož dežurala nisam, ali imam takav feeling stomak me rastura, cice me bole, svi mi smetaju i nerviraju me  a suze teku li ga teku to mi se stvarno još nije dešavalo, ali vjerojatno nakon 12 godina borbe i pokušaja tijelo je skrahirano a da ne govorim moja psiha , e sad bi mitrebao onaj famozni psiholog kojeg preporuča ministar, ustvari sad sam već bliže za psihijatra  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Sumskovoce, potpis ti je ZAAAKON! Baš tako nekako sam i ja jučer razmišljala, da ne mislim crno!



i meni se jako sviđa   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sara38

Svima kome god treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Tiki_a  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## linalena

Haj cure, ja danas malo pogledala kaj sve trebam skupiti i pitanja:
koliko se čekaju nalazi  hormona  2/3 dan (FSH, LH, PRL, TSH, E2) u recimo Petrovoj ili SD??? Ja ih dosada vadila privatno (hmm samo jednom doduše prije godinu dana al ne prizna dr)

----------


## mare41

> Haj cure, ja danas malo pogledala kaj sve trebam skupiti i pitanja:
> koliko se čekaju nalazi  hormona  2/3 dan (FSH, LH, PRL, TSH, E2) u recimo Petrovoj ili SD???


 U Petrovoj trenutno nema čekanja za to što si napisala, osim što oni ne vade TSH (ili šalju na Rebro, nisam ziher).

----------


## kiara79

> Haj cure, ja danas malo pogledala kaj sve trebam skupiti i pitanja:
> koliko se čekaju nalazi hormona 2/3 dan (FSH, LH, PRL, TSH, E2) u recimo Petrovoj ili SD??? Ja ih dosada vadila privatno (hmm samo jednom doduše prije godinu dana al ne prizna dr)


kako to da sad ne prizna,meni nije riječ reko...ah,valjda kakve je volje..ja nemam ni jedan nalaz napravljen na SD..

----------


## Denny

Hej cure! Moji simptomi netragom nestadoše!?! Ali briga me, ja ću bit trudnica bez simptoma!  :Very Happy: 
Adikice, bravo za sedam js!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## NINA30

Pozdrav svim curama,nije me bilo par dana ali vidim da je su u tijeku velikeee akcije!
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za sve hrabre cure
Trenutno sam u fazi čekanja mislim da ću pokušati još jedan AIH ukoliko to ne upali onda ću na IVF do tada kućna radinost  :Cool: 

 :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Adikica, jako lijepo i ~~~~~~~~da se js oplode
Susjedi  :Kiss: 
loryy, ja bi ipak rekla dobro je, dobro je~~~~~~~~~+
Aurora* jel' nešto bolje? I ja povremeno osjetim desni jajnik.
"tina"~~~~~~+
Hvala cure, vibricu su pomogle, jedan za sada hrabar zametak se i dalje razvija i transfer u subotu 4-ti dan.

----------


## ivica_k

> Adikica, jako lijepo i ~~~~~~~~da se js oplode
> Susjedi 
> loryy, ja bi ipak rekla dobro je, dobro je~~~~~~~~~+
> Aurora* jel' nešto bolje? I ja povremeno osjetim desni jajnik.
> "tina"~~~~~~+
> Hvala cure, vibricu su pomogle, jedan za sada hrabar zametak se i dalje razvija i transfer u subotu 4-ti dan.


potpis, vibrice za subotu i prijavak sa današnjeg et-a; vraćene 2, po riječima biologa, rane blastice...do 29.09. sam PUPO  :Smile:

----------


## andream

ivica, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za trudnoću ~~~~~~~~~
tiki, ~~~~~~~~~ za upornicu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
svima ostalima koje ne stignem poloviti kolektivne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## pirica

> Adikica, jako lijepo i ~~~~~~~~da se js oplode
> Susjedi 
> loryy, ja bi ipak rekla dobro je, dobro je~~~~~~~~~+
> Aurora* jel' nešto bolje? I ja povremeno osjetim desni jajnik.
> "tina"~~~~~~+
> Hvala cure, vibricu su pomogle, jedan za sada hrabar zametak se i dalje razvija i transfer u subotu 4-ti dan.


i moja mali hrabri zametak je vraćen 4-ti dan, i eno je spava u kindaću
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za isti scenarij :Smile:

----------


## narnija

dobro jutro ,
evo pijem kavicu i imam jedno pitanjce...prvi put sa na menopuru i superfactu danas 6dc  i sve mi je ok ..samo što me jako bole cicke...vjerojatno od tih silnih hormona...da li koju od vas tako bolilo.?..i kakve su vam nuspojave? .....pusa svima i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~sa sve

----------


## mravak

draga narnija
I ja sam bila na menopuru i decapeptylu, cicke su me bolile za poludit, i napuhale su se za 2 broja... MM su se baš svidjele  :Smile: 

Nema panike, to ti je sve od hormona, i nagle promjene raspoloženja je još jedna od nuspojava...i da... meni se je i trbuh napuhao... najugodnije mi je bilo u trenerci...

----------


## ivica_k

narnija, mene su ovaj put bradavice boljele na dodir - živa vatra, tako da ne brini, sve to ide u mpo radni staž  :Smile: 

danas je točno 2 godine od kako se družim s vama! iako smo još uvijek u problemu, drago mi je što sam upoznala divnih ženica, ispratila mnogo trudnica i nagledala se prekrasnih slikica čudesnih bebica!

----------


## narnija

Hvala Vam na odgovorima...a ja već imam poveće cicke pa mi je ovo za poludit, a  baš me bradavice peku ...ah šta ćemo glavno da to tako mora biti.....~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve što čekamo i nadamo  se svima puno bebica.~~~~~~~~~.

----------


## rikikiki

Svima šaljem brdo vibri, a za našu *Tiki_a* vibram do besvjesti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:

----------


## AnneMary

> Svima šaljem brdo vibri, a za našu *Tiki_a* vibram do besvjesti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



e ovo moram ukrasat i potpisat jer sam baš tako nešto htjela napisat.

Tiki_a želim ti da malac bude uporan i sljedećih 9 mj. 

i svim drugim curama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za velike bete!

----------


## corinaII

Drage moje evo i mene malo do vas na odbrojavanju.....jutros vračene 3 mrvice i sad čekanje......
Svima čekalicama šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## Gabi25

corina za tebe šaljem posebne vibrice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
kao i za tiki_a da mališan bude i dalje uporan~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ivica_k da brzo prođe vrijeme čekanja do veeeelike bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Aurora* čekamo izvještaj o tvojim mrvicama.....

----------


## Adikica

Cure prijavljujem ovdje embritransfer dvije blastociste sada me sestra zvala da dođemo    u ponedeljak  na transfer.
Tik_ca sretno u subotu i svim ostalim curama u postupku sretno.

----------


## mravak

*Adikica* suupeeeeeeer!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*CorinaII* bravooooo!!!!!! Koliko su ti stanične mrve????~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Tiki_a* još malo pa ideš po svoju mrvu!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Čekalice beta*........ prolaze li vama dani sporo kao i meni??

----------


## Tibi

> *Čekalice beta*........ prolaze li vama dani sporo kao i meni??


ajooooj još pitaš  :Rolling Eyes: ,najradije bih prespavala do bete
svima puno za štogod vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## m arta

prijavljujem se da danas počinjem sa pikanjem i imam pitanjce;
koliko ranije trebam izvaditi iz hladnjaka decapeptil prije nego si piknem?

kriistiini danas vračene 3 mrvice. :Smile: 

tiki za sutra ~~~~~ :Heart: 

i svim ostalim čekalicama  :Love:

----------


## ZAUZETA

*Kriistiina* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

i ostalima za trocifrene brojke ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivica_k

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za essekerku kriistiinu
a posebne,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tiki_a i njenog žilavca! :Heart:

----------


## Sela

*Kriistiina,Corina,Adikica,Zauzeta* na vodoravne polozaje!!!!!I za ogromne bete uskoro!!!
Za 17.pokusaj,evo malo..http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhxIjRO6WjI :Heart:

----------


## corinaII

Vračene su mi  3 šestostanične mrve 4 dan. 
A čekanje bete ču skratiti  slaganjem puzzle od 2000 komada  :Cool:

----------


## tiki_a

cirinaII BRAVO za tri mrvice 4. dan!~~~~~
ivica_k suuuuper za dvije snažne mrvice~~~~~~Ima li smrzlića?
pirica, jaaaako dobro svuči  :Heart: 
Sela  :Heart: 
m arta~~~~~za uspješan start
Tibi puno~~~~~~+
Adikica, dvije blastice, bravo!~~~~~~~~
Hvala rikić, hvala cure  :Kiss: 
Aurora*  :Cekam: ~~~~~~~

----------


## ivica_k

> ivica_k suuuuper za dvije snažne mrvice~~~~~~Ima li smrzlića?


jedan, ali vrijedan! :Grin:

----------


## "tina"

Tiki_a   :Joggler:  za sutra

----------


## kriistiina

Bok cure! 

Da vam se i ja pridružim.. Danas je bio ET 3 bebe, sada sam čekalica... I naravno, imam pitanjce... Od tableta pijem svašta: andol100, folic plus, vitamin c i folacin i neizostavni utrići.... Moram li baš strogo mirovati i što to uopće znači?

----------


## Charlie

tiki_a ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i sve druge cure u postupcima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Aurora*

Tek malo prije konacno stigosmo domu svome zato vam se nisam mogla javiti prije.

Ukratko cu vam samo reci da Maribor nije ispunio nasa ocekivanja. Sto zbog loseg rezultata, sto zbog neke druge stvari koja nas je osobno jos i vise pogodila od samog rezultata. Ali o tome cu drugom prilikom.

U glavnom, danas nas je docekao tek jedan, jedini embrij koji se nije bio razvio jos niti do stadija blastociste. Od svega ostalog nije ostalo bas nista...

Voljela bih reci da sam i dalje optimisticna i da vjerujem da je ovaj jedan bas taj koji je dovoljan, jer znam da ce biti dobitni, ali u ovom trenutku to bas i ne osjecam...

Moji osjecaji su ovaj put bazirani na temelju informacija s kojima raspolazem, zato se nadam da cu kada te informacije malo zaokruzim i nadopunim mozda dobiti neku sareniju, vedriju sliku, od ove trenutne koja je siva i tmurna poput danasnjeg dana...

----------


## pirica

*Aurora** :Love:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jednog hrabrog

----------


## Aurora*

*tiki_a* pa smo se opet uskladile! Obje cemo imati po jednu mrvicu u busi... Nemas pojma koliko nade polazem u tvoju!  :Heart:

----------


## Tibi

*Aurora** bezbroj vibrica za tebe i tvoju mrvicu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:  
za sve čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da dočekamo ono što najviše želimo  :Heart: 
svima za štogod vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Denny

Joj Aurora* pa to je prestrašno za jedan Maribor, zaista ne mogu vjerovati da vam se tako nešto dogodilo! :love2
Vibram do neba da ta jedna mrvica bude jaka i dokaže da je ipak sve vrijedilo truda!
Grlim te jako!  :Heart:

----------


## Sela

*Aurora* suosjecam s tobom...nesto mora da je poslo po krivu.Jako mi je zao! :Sad:  :Sad: 
Ali mozda te preostali malac iznenadi!!!!!! :Heart:

----------


## tigrical

> *Aurora** ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jednog hrabrog


X

----------


## ZAUZETA

Kriistiina,  i ja se pitam šta je to mirovanje,  i ovo sjedenje pred kompom,  da li šteti...  nema ti recepta,  naprosto raditi sve u granicama svog tijela,  da ne prelazi u napor.  I ja sam pila Folic + ali sad kad smo dobili Folacin pijem samo njega.  DA se ne predoziram (ma lupam, nemam pojma koje količine su dozvoljene :Smile:  . 
Aurora,  jedan  je dovoljan,  vibramo jaaaako za njega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Aurora*, baš mi je žao što je tako ispalo u Mariboru. Sad što je tu je, uzdamo se u taj hrabri embrij koji je svojim opstankom dokazao da je najkvalitetniji ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~

----------


## loryy

Aurora~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

Aurora ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvog malog velikog borca!  :Love:  Znaš i sama da uvijek poslije kiše dođe sunce, pa se nadam da će to pravilo glasiti i u ovom tvom dobitnom postupku!  :Kiss:

----------


## coolerica

Aurora* sigurna sam je ta jedna mrvica baš ona prava..Ako  ti je ikakva utjeha meni ni jedan embrij (od 11 js) nije došao do blastice..osim ovog curetka koji me lupka u trbuhu..  a u i prvom postupku (12)  isto ni jedan smrzlić.. sve što treba je jedna odlučna mrvica.

Tiki_a nadam se da si 2 in 1 i da ćeš ostati tako do sredine 2011..

----------


## mare41

Aurora* i tiki_a~~~~~~~~da se svaka sa svojom hrabrom mrvicom pratite do pozitivne bete!

----------


## mravak

Aurora za jednu ali vrijednu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !!! 

 :Heart:

----------


## Denny

1. mj.2010 
NinaB prirodno (nakon 1X AIH)
Cuceta – 1 stimulirani ICSI Split (nakon 3X AIH)
ž od boy – 2 stimulirani ICSI VV (nakon 1X ICSI)
Maiela – prirodno (nakon 3X AIH)
marta26 prirodno (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 1X klomifenski ICSI)

2. mj.2010 
Simby – 1 klomifenski ICSI – Vili (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Elli – prirodno (nakon 6X IVF bebica )
Blondy1 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
DinciP – 3 stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (Nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 2X Prirodna ICSI)
Duga56 – 2 IVF
Tarolina - 3 stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 6X AIH, 4X prirodnih IVF, 2X stimulirani IVF)
nina09 – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH, 2X stimulirani IVF)
blondy1 – 1 stimulirani ICSI VV
diabolica - 1 stimulirani IVF KBC RI (nakon 4X AIH)
Vinalina – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 6 > prirodnih IVF)

3. mj.2010 
Rozalija – 2 stimulirani ICSI Maribor (nakon 5X AIH, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X FET)
Suzanaab – 1 stimulirani ICSI Maribor
malena2 – stimulirani IVF Cito Split
Ginger – 1 stimulirani ICSI Vili (nakon 1X prirodni IVF, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X stimulirani ICSI – mala princeza) 
Weather – 3 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2X AIH, 2X klomifenski IVF)
Arkica – 4 polustimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (nakon 1X AIH, 2X stimulirani ICSI, 3X prirodni IVF)
Ketty28 – prirodno 
Fatamorgana – 1 stimulirani IVF Istanbul
mia – stimulirani IVF Prag
Goa – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
Mimek – stimulirani IVF
tanjack36 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
ines31 – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X prirodni IVF)
adriana_d – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH)
pčelica2009 – 7 stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 5X stimulirani IVF, 1X FET)

4. mj.2010 
ketyy – stimulirani ICSI Maribor
zvijezdica2 – stimulirani ICSI Prag
agility – 1 AIH SD
Anana1 – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X klomifenski ICSI)
Mikulica stimulirani IVF VV
Blekonja – 1 femarski ICSI Cito (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Vaka – 1 stimulirani IVF Vinogradska
Korny77 – IVF SD
Karla 1980 – 4 ICSI Maribor (Nakon 3X ICSI, 2X FET)
talia7 – ICSI Prag
mazica79 – prirodno (nakon 1XIVF) 

5. mj.2010 
diana – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
LEELOO77 – 2 stimulirani ICSI Prag (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI) 
Frka – stimulirani IVF VV 
Angel1 – 7 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2 stimulirani IVF, 2X prirodni IVF, 2X klomifenski IVF, 1X AIH) 
Coolerica – 2 stimulirani ICSI Postojna (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X AIH) 
BOZZ – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X AIH)
barbyRI – prirodno (nakon 1X ICSI) 
nena3beba – stimulirani ICSI Prag
betty – DAIH (nakon 1X AIH)
Vali- FET Maribor
Hello Kitty – 2 stimulirani IVF (nakon 1X IVF)

6. mj.2010 
Amly – 3 stimulirani IVF Njemacka (nakon 2X IVF)
Zeljana – stimulirani ICSI Slovenija
osijek – 2X stimulirani ICSI Petrova
bebica2009 – 8. IVF Vinogradska (nakon 1 stim., 4. prir. I 2. klomif.) 
draga – 4. FET VV(nakon 3 X AIH, 1X IVF, 3X FET) 
enya22 - prirodno (nakon svega i svačega) 
čupko 1 - 2. stimulirani IVF VV
kika84 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Prag
Natalina - 3. stimulirani IVF MB 
venera21 - 5. AIH Vinogradska 

7. mj.2010 
sandric - 1. stimulirani IVF MB 
evelin - 1. stimulirani IVF SD 
issa11 - 2. IVF Cito (nakon 1 stim. IVF) 
Sanjička - prirodno (nakon 1 stimulirani IVF i 2 prir. IVF) 
petra30 - 4. prir. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 3 x ICSI) 
marti78 - 2. FET Prag 
vesnare - 3 polustimulirani ICSI Cito (nakon 2X FET, 2X ICSI)
gričanka - ? IVF, Prag
beba.2 – 2 IVF (nakon 1X AIH, 1X IVF)

8. mj.2010 
AnneMarry – 1. stimulirani IVF, SD (nakon 5XIVF) 
Cranky – 1. stimulirani IVF Rijeka
tini – 4. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 15 prir/klomif. IVF, 3 stimulirana IVF )
Jim - 2. IVF (iz odmrznutih js) SD (nakon 2 AIH, 1 stimulirani IVF )
lastavica1979 – prirodno
*
Naša lista* 
Čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
loryy ~ 23.09.
Bugaboo ~ 25.09.
Denny ~ 26.09.
Tibi ~ 27.09.
“tina” ~ 27.09.
ZAUZETA ~ 27.09.
mravak ~ 29.09.
ivica_k ~ 29.09.
corinaII ~ 01.10.
kriistiina ~ 01.10.
Aurora* ~ 01.10.
ia30 ~ 01.10.
vita22 ~ 04.10.

Čekalice (F)ET 
tiki_a 
Adikica

Čekalice punkcije 

AIH, Prirodni IVF,ICSI 

Pikalice 
narnija
m arta

Klomifenke/Femarke
Mia Lilly

Šmrkalice i ostale supresije 

On-GO
medena8
andream
Snekica
maca2
dudadudaduda
mare157
matto 
aleksandraj
Tia 
Gabi25
lucija83
Sela
Pirica
Linalena
ž od milivoj73 
Lua
kiara79

Hrabrice/Čekalice koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  za jesenski vlakić 
Deja2, nellyxy, miška, ANKARA, dim, zubica, marti_sk, ninatz, didicro, Mary Ann, zelimo_bebu, Acitam, curka, Sonja29, nena3beba, tonili, franka76, kata1, negra, Livija2, extreme, dariaaa, TeddyBearz, pippi, tikica, Biene, pujica, Andreja, sany22, tia_16, s_iva, Mariel, nini, Tayra, maya3, sissy, ponedjeljak, Fragola, Katarina, snjeska_ , gaia, philipa, necija mama, nestrpljiva, ana@zm, ella roo, AB7, nini, Patientia, danijelica, Madonna, philipa, Weather, Ana39, Ella03, luce_st, Mimi333, Kinki, Ljubica, gianna, Glorija, nirvana, Jill, Orline, Dadica, Reni76, Dodirko, Gabi, miška, bambus99, BLIZU, Jelena, Rene2, gianna, mišicalara, Dim, Capka, mušica, nata, missy, višnja, Kraljica18, Dusica1, maya3, amariya, molu, ZLATKA, nela., mrnjica, viky, regina78, sissy, Gosparka, ovnica29, Bebel, Ambra, Umma, IRENA456, Iva77, bernadette, simbi, choko, metkovk@, wewa, Bernadette, Miss July, TWEETY77, Ljubica, mala garava, Teodora, Ici, Splicanka, Mmaslacak, Draga, Kaća, tisa, Shanti, Andy, frka, Ksena28, molu, acitam, BHany, Amyx, RuzicaSB, Pato, dani39, Kika83, Točkalica, tigrical, jo1974, zedra, dir, Strumpfica, TwistedQ, Ameli, Natica, Elena-mk, Missy, ivana83, bubble_71, yasmina, nina1, gupi51, sivka, mare41, Vikki, Juliette, ninocka28, pinny, Marina27, Lilly, sivka, Ti, luna1, duba13, MAJONI974, Tuzna, Cortina, AuroraBlu, nataša, Kikla123, Miki76, marta7, zlatica, Romanica, modesty4, Cannisa, innu, Zeena, bublica3, Gizmos, Missixty, AnaK, n&a, Snow.ml, ivkica28, Gargamelica, Tigrical, Iberc, Marnie, Iva Mia 2009, Šiškica, Mimimuc, sumskovoce, dani82, Sbonetic, Vojvođanka, Pimbli,  rose, Mia74, Sanja1, trunčicabalunčica, crvenkapica77, ogla,  mini3, tlatinčica,  klara, Pinky, skandy, loks, mrkvica84, nokia, zrinkič, kik@, mimi81, Bab,  taca70, sany 7, đurđa76, sali, centaurea.in.spe, kandela, venera3, mirna26, Opa, suzzie2, NINA30

----------


## ina33

*Aurora, žao mi je za razočarenje, ako ti kako mogu pomoći svoji iskustvom tu sam preko PP-a, vibram kao luda da bude dobitan ~~~~~~~ !!!

----------


## lucija83

Aurora draga nadam se i molim da sve na kraju bude u redu evo brdo vibrica za tebe i ostale cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~!!

----------


## ZO

Aurora, tiki_a ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
svima, ne manje bitnima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Blekonja

> Aurora* sigurna sam je ta jedna mrvica baš ona prava..Ako  ti je ikakva utjeha meni ni jedan embrij (od 11 js) nije došao do blastice..osim ovog curetka koji me lupka u trbuhu..  a u i prvom postupku (12)  isto ni jedan smrzlić.. *sve što treba je jedna odlučna mrvica.*
> 
> Tiki_a nadam se da si 2 in 1 i da ćeš ostati tako do sredine 2011..


slažem se.....tako je bilo i kod mene 
sretno aurora  :Love:

----------


## mare157

*aurora* žao mi je da si se tako razočarala i da je tako ispalo, ali istovremeno još jače stišćem palčeve da je ova mala mrva dovoljna i da će postati centar vašeg svijeta!!

----------


## Blekonja

> Hvala cure, vibricu su pomogle, jedan za sada hrabar zametak se i dalje razvija i transfer u subotu 4-ti dan.



sretno draga ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
gomilu trudničke prašine spuštam na sve vas drage moje  :Yes:

----------


## ina33

Vibram još jače, tiki_a, ~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## Aurora*

Hvala vam svima za vas rijeci podrske i lijepe zelje. Divne ste!  :Love: 

Ne javljam vam se cijeli dan jer sam u krevetu. Prilicno sam napuhana, osjecam nelagodu u podrucju struka pa sve naokolo, u ledjima, ma svugdje... Nije mi udoban ni jedan polozaj, kako se pomaknem nije mi dobro...

Sve to pripisujem Pregnilu kojeg sam izmolila da mi daju nakon transfera. 

Pisat cu vam vise o jucerasnjem dozivljaju cim mi bude malo bolje. 

*tiki_a* mislim na tebe i cekam da se javis!

----------


## angel 1

:Klap:   :Klap:  *za Auroru i Tiki* i da nam za dva tjedna jave pozitivne bete  :Yes:  !!!

----------


## H2O

Moja druga mrvica spava a ja sam vam došla reći da sam cijelo vrijeme mislila na sve vas 
Rodila sam prije 4 tjedna na carski rez,super sam se brzo oporavila i počeli cicati već treći dan.
Velika seka je obožava  :Zaljubljen:  pjeva joj i priča a ja i tata se topimo.


Šaljem svima vibrice,curama u postupku,čekalicama bete,pikalicama,mamama,trudnicama
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
neka ova nadolazeća jesen bude posebna svima.

----------


## coolerica

Čestitam H2O..sada uživaj i mazi svoje ljepotice..   :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Marnie

Aurora, baš mi je žao zbog toga i potpuno razumijem tvoje razočaranje. Ali nemoj klonuti još, kao što su i sve cure rekla jedan mališan je dovoljan!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za njega iz sve snage  :Smile: !
H2O, čestitam na maloj ciconjici  :Smile: 
evpo i ovdje malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Tiki_a

----------


## "tina"

Aurora to je mali borac vidjet ćeš  :Heart: ! I mene stalno bolucka trbuh, jajnici ma sve po malo. Ja još imam loša iskustva od prvog ivf - a kad
se kod ostvarene trudnoće još pogoršala moja hiperstimulacija da
sam jedva hodala. Sad nije tako jaka bol ali ipak je tu i trbuh napuhnut kao i prošli put. Ne znam ni sama. Znam da ću sve
preživjeti samo da beta bude pozitivna.
H2O  :Very Happy:  čestitke na bebolinaču!
Veliki pozdrav svima

----------


## mare41

Dobro jutro uz kišnu :Coffee: 
~~~~~~~~~za duo čekalica beta Auroru* i tiki_a
~~~~~~~~~za Denny
~~~~~~~~~~za sve čekalice bete s dugačke liste
~~~~~~~~~~za čekalice punkcije i transfera
H20 :Zaljubljen: x2
ZO, također :Zaljubljen: x2

----------


## ksena28

Aurora*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jednu ali vrijednu
Ivica_k ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje junake
Tiki_a ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu do neba i veselje 
Mare41 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti sljedeći bude dobitan

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve znane i neznane junakinje koje svoju borbu vode u Hrvatskoj i preko granice <3

----------


## mare157

Sutra krećem s bockanjem!! Sva sam  :Shock:  , a pravim se  :Cool: . A ma, izvaliti ću se na fotelju a muž neka trenira pikado. Ako mi dođe slabo bar neću pasti na pod! :Laughing:

----------


## tiki_a

Hvala mare41 za nezaobilaznu jutarnju  :Coffee: 
Aurora* jako mi je žao da nije ispalo bolje obzirom da je tako lijepo izgledalo, ali nadam se da je vraćena mrvica baš ona prava kako dobro kažu coolerica i Blekonja.~~~~~~
kristiina bravo za mrvice~~~~~~
Moja jedna preostala mrvica izgledala je dobro što je ipak neka utjeha na kraju, 4. dan je imala 16 stanica (početak morule), dan prije 8. Što se tiče mirovanja, baš mirovati neću, ali sve laganini.
Dragom društvu  :Heart:

----------


## Dodirko

tiki_a   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od sveg srca za tvog mrvička.

----------


## Blekonja

tiki_a ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba!!!

----------


## lucija83

Da bogda sve zatrudnile ove godine evo vibrica za to ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  !!!!!!

----------


## rozalija

> tiki_a   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od sveg srca za tvog mrvička.


X

----------


## Sela

*Tiki* za sjajnu mrvicu :Klap: 
Svima  :Wink:

----------


## Denny

*tiki_a, Aurora** ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vaše male junake!  :Zaljubljen: 
*Adikice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnji transfer!  :Very Happy: 
Svima ostalima šaljem bezbroj vibrica za ostvarenje najveće želje!  :Heart: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Denny

Ja postajem mrvicu nestrpljiva....... Sreća što mi *Blekonja* čuva testić....  :Yes: 
Ma bit će sve ok, taj će bit dobitni!  :Klap:

----------


## tiki_a

Zar nemamo čekalice punkcije? Malo zatišje?

----------


## kriistiina

*ZAUZETA* ni ja ti nemam pojma više što da pijem, a što da ne pijem.... Od sutra izbacujem vitamin C i mislim da neću piti više 3 folic + nego dva... A što ga izmišljam.... Odmarala sam petak, subotu i evo danas se onako izležavam, nekako mi lakše.. Od sutra polako šetanje pa što bude bit će... Javljaj kako si i hvala na odgovoru..

Svim curama puno sreće želim... *Aurora drži se !!!!*

----------


## mravak

*loryy 
Bugaboo 
Denny 
Tibi 
“tina” 
ZAUZETA 
ivica_k 
corinaII 
kriistiina 
Aurora*
ia30 
vita22
tiki_a 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*    za velike bete i male bebe !!!

----------


## Snekica

Tiki_a, šaljem ti  :Heart:  za jedno malo čvrsto  :Heart: !

...i potpisujem *Mravak* u potpunosti !

----------


## narnija

Hej,
kao prvo vibre~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svima za sve i posebno Aurori ..
..ja obavila prvi uzv ...8dc...imam oko 10-tak folikula po 14 i 15 mm i jednu cistu...(dok. kaže da ne smeta )mene zanima što vi mislite ...dobila još dva menopura i sutra opet na uzv..malo mi prebrzo rastu ha ....?

----------


## Snekica

Narnija, bravo za folikule! Možda ćeš imati raniju punkciju, s obzirom na brži rast folikula, ali ne brini ništa, sve će ti reći dr. na vrijeme! ja sam imala već 11 dc punkciju, a jednu i 12. dc. Upravo sam išla provjeriti, folikuli su mi znali varirati 8.dc od 14, 15 do 17 mm. 10.dc već sam znala biti na 18-22mm

----------


## Bebel

> tiki_a   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od sveg srca za tvog mrvička.


X  :Heart:  :Kiss: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve cure koje su u postupcima

----------


## ina33

Držim palčeve Tiki_a i ostalim curama!

----------


## Kadauna

Dobro vam jutro, drage cure, uz nezaobilaznu jutarnju kavicu  :Coffee: 


Svim curama čekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da iste budu pozitivne, curama koje čekaju punkcije, idu na folikulometrije ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što bolje jajne stanice, curama s VV-a ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se situacija čim prije razjasni

----------


## mravak

Danas mi je *tek* 5dpt ... kako vrijeme sporo prolazi...

----------


## loryy

Ajme a meni se sutra sprema test na betu, ne znam da li je bolje produžiti ovo iščekivanje ilisutra luditi. Ma mora biti dobro ovaj put pa ovo mi je 10 jubilarni, želim slaviti,,,  sa svima vama i našim mrvicama

----------


## narnija

hej drage moje,
 evo mene sa druge folikulometrije ....sutra štoperica i u četvrak punkcija....dobila danas još dva menopura i štopericu po imenu brevactid...folikuli su mi od 16- do 17 mm i imam ih puno preko desetak....sada ćemo vidjeti koliko će ih ispasti na kraju  ...pusa svima i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve

----------


## Blekonja

> Ja postajem mrvicu nestrpljiva....... Sreća što mi *Blekonja* čuva testić.... 
> Ma bit će sve ok, taj će bit dobitni!



 :Yes:  ne brini!!! 

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba za sve što vam treba poslužite se!!!

----------


## loks

Snekica draga isprazni pp

----------


## Ginger

svima puuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
posebno čekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ neka bude velika
i još malo za hrabre mrvice koje čuvaju tiki_a i Aurora* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## alec

*tiki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ najveće, najveće za malu mrvu  :Heart:  :Heart: .

----------


## Dodirko

Ginger Ti već u 32 tjednu a sjećam se kada si čekala betu...  juri vrijeme juri... jedino nama koji čekamo postupke nešto sporo ide.

----------


## Denny

Samo da vas sve cmoknem i pošaljem brdo sunčanih vibrica!  :Kiss: 
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Meni stomak bolan, napuhan, na pragu HS... Sinoć je bila paklena noć. Tko će doćekati taj testić Bože mili!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

drzi se denny    . :Heart: ...jos malo.....nedaj se  :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Denny*, a kad si dobila taj choragon?

----------


## Denny

Petak, 08:00... 1500 IU... ??? KAD MOGU, KAAAD???  :Cekam: 
Ovo boli jaaako, hoću znati što se događa... neka mi Bog pomogne, ali imam osjećaj da sam..... ..... aaajmeee.....   :Raspa: 
A danas je "tek" 8 dpt... blastice, 13 dpo...  :Unsure:

----------


## mravak

*Denny... u potpunosti te razumijem .....*  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Denny*, nemoj nikako radit test prije preksutra. A ako već ne možeš izdržati, onda izvadi sutra betu - ona bi ti trebala biti oko 50.
ma i meni sve to miriše na... ali neću ni pisat ni izgovoriti  :Smile:

----------


## Denny

Onda test preksutra. Dođem li dr. na 9 dpt sa betom 50, poslat će me psihijatru!  :Grin: 
Hvala ti!  :Kiss:

----------


## Blekonja

> Onda test preksutra. Dođem li dr. na 9 dpt sa betom 50, poslat će me psihijatru! 
> Hvala ti!


ajme denny sad sam i ja ko na iglama uhhhhhhhhhhh :Grin:

----------


## Denny

*Blekonja*, ništa ti ne brini, samo ga dobro napuni trudničkom prašinom, i neka bude onako kako je nebo odredilo.

Hvala ti na poklonu!  :Heart:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Denny* svrbe prstići????? Još malo budi strpljiva....dat će bog...dat će!!!!! Ai ja ti vibram od srca ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1

----------


## mare41

Denny~~~~~~~~~za preksutra

----------


## tiki_a

Denny, ma bolje ti je napraviti betu jer ako bude neka brojkica, siiiigurno ti neće biti teško ponoviti betu. Oko toga se ja najmanje brinem, da mi je vidjeti betu recimo 30, i tome bi se jako veselila. 
loryy zar 10-ti jubilarni? Onda ~~~~~~~~~jako puno, nekako izgleda da ćemo uskoro slaviti. Moj je 10-ti stimulirani, ali bilo je tu i podosta prirodnjaka  :Grin: 
narnija ~~~~~~za uspješnu punkciju u četvrtak!
Hvala cure za podršku  :Embarassed:

----------


## AnneMary

ajde deni to je još samo par dana, možeš ti to.
meni je bilo najteže do 8 dana, onda je bilo lakše.

mi danas povirili bebicu i baš sam sretna da je sve u redu. 

sretno svima!

----------


## tiki_a

Kako nam je Aurora*  :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

:Heart:  cure svima u postupcima do neba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

tiki_a ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~

----------


## mare41

Kuham sunčanu :Coffee: 
Denny~~~~~~~~~da lakše prođe dan danas i da sutra dočekaš + :Heart: 
sretna-Lupko  :Zaljubljen: 
svima ~~~~~~~~~~za sve akcije

----------


## Lua

Hvala Mare41 za fiiinu jutarnju kavicu,baš paše....  :Smile: 

svima kome treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba!

Sretno i veliki sunčani pozdrav iz Rijeke!

----------


## Denny

Ajme... koji prekrasan dan u Splitu! Šaljem vam puno vedrih sunčanih vibrica!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Kad bi i sutra bilo ovako!!!
Ako ja opće skužim sutra kakvo je vani vrime, bit će super...  :Wink:

----------


## loks

škužajte znam da ni za ovdi al čisto obavijest istrijankama...sprema se kavica pa se javite na temu istarska / jesenska kavica 
i nalavno svim dlagim culama za šta god im tleba velika  :Kiss:

----------


## Ginger

*Dodirko*  :Heart:   :Love:  ja se iskreno nadam da će uskoro i tebi tjedni tako prolaziti
al tako brzo prolaze samo pred kraj, ono na početku je... uf... pogotovo meni sa mojim sapunicama...

*Denny* pričekj još malo, znam da je teško, al bolje je tako, vjeruj mi...

*Aurora* jesi bolje?

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ina33

> Petak, 08:00... 1500 IU... ??? KAD MOGU, KAAAD??? 
> Ovo boli jaaako, hoću znati što se događa... neka mi Bog pomogne, ali imam osjećaj da sam..... ..... aaajmeee..... 
> A danas je "tek" 8 dpt... blastice, 13 dpo...


Denny, ako te baš jako nešto stalno boli, ako imaš osjećaj da si napuhnuta, ako slabije mokriš ili boli pri hodu, mogla bi bit HS (ti si ono imala 12 js, jel' da?). U slučaju HS-a bi se trebala javit dr-ovima, tako da sam ja među onima koji tipuju da izvadiš betu ako sumnjaš na hiperstimulaciju, jer trudnoća, ako je do nje došlo,pogoršava simptome HS-a i to koji put može bit dramatično u smislu da treba infuzija ili bolnica. HS nisu samo ciste, to su i povećani jajnici, a najčešće se i događa nakon transfera, kad cure nisu u UZV monitoringu i kad treba sve to gledat polako, zbog pot. trudnoće.

Evo ti Rodin genijalni link kako iztrijažirat je li bi mogao bit HS ili ne, sjećam se da sam dvije cure, igrom slučaja s CITO-a, bila skrenula da se javljaju dr-ovima prije dana d - službenog datuma vađenja bete - obje su imale HS i hostpitalizirane (vidi 26 stranicu):

http://peternel.ipapercms.dk/demos/RODA/Neplodnost/

Sretno i vibrice za dobru betu!

Mislim, trudnoća as such može započeti s bolovima, ali ne bi trebalo to nešto biti baš sad jako, jako bolno....

Ne kažem da ti to imaš, ali daj pripazi na ove simptome.

----------


## Aurora*

Da vam se konacno malo javim i prije svega posaljem pregrst dobrih zelja za sve cekalice bete, punkcije, postupka i posebno za nase trudnice koje su uvijek tu sa nama...  :Trep trep: 

Ja sam prethodna tri dana manje, vise prelezala. Bez nekog posebnog razloga, osim sto mi je tako najvise odgovaralo. Cijelo vrijeme me nesto kao zateze i pomalo bolucka, ali tek toliko da si mogu umisljati da to nesto znaci...

Danas se moram odluciti da li da si sutra dam jos jednu hcg injekciju ili ne. U Mariboru si rekli da ne treba, ali to su rekli i za onu prvu, a ja znam da se obicno te injekcije nakon ET daju dva puta.

Pomalo i sama mislim da to nije od nekog presudnog znacenja, a sa druge strane si mislim, ako bar malo moze pomoci... Najvise od svega mi se ne da jos dodatno cekati na test zbog injekcije. Sta mislite vi o toj dilemi?   :Unsure:

----------


## ina33

> Da vam se konacno malo javim i prije svega posaljem pregrst dobrih zelja za sve cekalice bete, punkcije, postupka i posebno za nase trudnice koje su uvijek tu sa nama... 
> 
> Ja sam prethodna tri dana manje, vise prelezala. Bez nekog posebnog razloga, osim sto mi je tako najvise odgovaralo. Cijelo vrijeme me nesto kao zateze i pomalo bolucka, ali tek toliko da si mogu umisljati da to nesto znaci...
> 
> Danas se moram odluciti da li da si sutra dam jos jednu hcg injekciju ili ne. U Mariboru si rekli da ne treba, ali to su rekli i za onu prvu, a ja znam da se obicno te injekcije nakon ET daju dva puta.
> 
> Pomalo i sama mislim da to nije od nekog presudnog znacenja, a sa druge strane si mislim, ako bar malo moze pomoci... Najvise od svega mi se ne da jos dodatno cekati na test zbog injekcije. Sta mislite vi o toj dilemi?


Ne bih dala jer si time produžavaš agoniju čekanja na betu, a mislim da nije od nekog specijalnog značenja jer se kod njih taj booster ne dobiva, to se dobivalo samo na VV-u i u CITO-u (ako se dobro sjećam), znači, većina klinika to ne daje 2x. I, crpeći iz vlastitog istkustva - ostala sam trudna i bez toga. 

Tj. ja mislim da ti ta injekcija ne radi nešto puno, sad, ovisi o tebi, s čime ćeš bit mirnija - dal' čekat betu malo dulje jer je pala ta injekcija, ili ne dat injekciju i prije vidjet na čemu si - što će tebe više uznemiriti. To ti je kao i ležanje, čini mi se - nije nešto dokazano da sto posto pali ili ne pali, pa bih savjetovala da i s tim napraviš kako ti paše.

Sretno!

----------


## ici

Postavila sam pitanjue na drugoj temi ali mi niko ne odgovara:
Imam još 8 dana kontracepcije a već 4 dana krvarim od toga 2 jače,jučer smo počeli sa decapeptylom.Po uputama sam počela piti 2 tbl ali ništa se značajno ne mjenja....već pomalo ludim od svega skupa....cure šta da radim koliko to utječe na sve skupa ili ne utječe?

----------


## mravak

*ici* nikad nisam koristila kontracepciju pa ti ne bi znala odgovorit na tvoje pitanje...

----------


## Denny

*Ina* hvala ti za link o HS!  :Heart:  Čini se da ja možda imam ovaj blaži oblik, i mislim da se simptomi polako smanjuju. Danas mi je već puuuno bolje, dosta pijem, sve je ok sa mokrenjem, a od prvog dana Yasmina pa sve do danas nisam dobila ni deka!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
(konačno sam se usudila stati na vagu, baš mi je uljepšala dan!)  :Grin: 

*Aurora** ja sam primila Choragon, ne znam koliko je pomogao, ali od njega su mi se pogoršali simptomi HS (užasnio napet i bolan trbuh i jajnici), ali me isto tako naveo i da posumnjam da se nešto događa.
Danas, 4 dana poslije, puno mi je lakše, bolovi su popustili i opet smo na početku...... Sad se pitam zašto ne boli!  :Grin:

----------


## andreja

*H20 čestitam na bebici!!!* :Klap: 
*svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
za sve što vam treba!!!
*

----------


## sretna35

*MARE41* hvala na komplimentima za Lupka, bez lažne skromnosti komplimenti stižu gdje god se pojavimo, inače za sve koji nas se sjećaju mi smo sada skoro 10 mjeseci, imamo 8 zubića i ukoro očekujemo 9. i 10., puzimo na sve strane u kući i znamo 4 riječi: mama, tata, baba i njama=klopa

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~ da im stignu maleni smotuljci

----------


## aleksandraj

ni ja nisam hcg injekciju niti u MB niti u CITO , a rekli su mi da to ovisi od reakcije jajnika ???

----------


## tiki_a

> *h20 čestitam na bebici!!!*
> *
> [/i]*


potpisujem :-d

----------


## kriistiina

Jel normalno da se 4dpt osjećam tako normalno??? Malo me žigaju jajnici i bole grudi i bradavice, ali to može biti i od utrića...

----------


## rozalija

Evo i nas malčice da se javimo
Izvješće sa današnje kontrole na 33+4 teški smo 2400 g znači od zadnjeg pregleda prije dva tjedna smo napredovali čak 700 g, ova moja mala cura sve mami pojede.
Dr je danas rekao ako sve bude išlo po planu, čekamo 38 tjedan i tada radimo craski rez, znači još nekih mjesec dana i stiže naša mala cura. Sada sam tek svijesna da se trenutak upoznavanja bliži, i drage moje tako sam uzbuđena.

----------


## bublica3

Dobro jutro drage moje, evo jutros čirkam zbog naše *Denny*  :Heart: ~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy: ~~~~~~~~ da ugledaš *+* draga Denny!!!

*Rozalija* mogu zamislit tvoje uzbuđenje ~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 

Svim našim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy: 

Svim trudnicama ~~~~~  :Kiss:

----------


## bublica3

kriistiina, da normalno je da ne osijećaš ništa. Neke žene osjećaju svašta, neke ništa, a neke nešto. Nema smisla previše tražiti simptome. Kad sam ja ostala trudna točno sam osijećala što i ti. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

Denny ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## narnija

Denny~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~javi se

----------


## mare157

*Denny* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za OOOOOOGROOOOMAN + ili najmanje troznamenkastu tetu betu!!!  :Kiss: 
Svim ostalim curkama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što treba.

Meni danas 3.dan da ću se bocnut decapeptilom. Jučer je to odradio mm i bio je odličan, bolji od med.sestre.  :Heart: moja! Joj, bliži se bliži moj 1.uzv u Mb, 4.10. ....

----------


## mravak

*Denny*    ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## matto

I ovdje Denny mislim na tebe i znam da imaš +
mare157 sretno, na prvom uzv za lijepe folikuliće vibram 
Rozalija za Jelenu :Kiss: ,rekla sam i da ona tebi sve pojede no tako je i bolje puno bolje nego da se ti debljaš (e da mjere uzv nisu baš precizne, znam kao iskusna tetka :Wink: , pa tako možeš dodati još 200/300 grama), svim curama u postupcima i koje se spremaju, puno sreće i na kraju plusići

----------


## kriistiina

*bublica3* malo si me smirila, hvala ti  :Smile: 

*Denny*  držimo fige za plusić!!!! Sretno!

----------


## vita22

*Denny* +++++++++++++++++

----------


## "tina"

Denny puno vibra da beta bude ogromna!

----------


## Pinky

denny čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

Cure, Denny je otvorila svoju temu, čestitam joj i ovdje :Heart:

----------


## "tina"

Denny čestitke i ovdje!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## vita22

*Denny*........... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bab

Moram i ovdje čestitati našoj dragoj Denny... draga, želim ti najljepših 9 mjeseci...uživaj, zaslužila si definitivno!

----------


## Denny

*Cure, hvala vam od srca!*  :Heart: 

Presretna sam što mogu povesti ovaj lijepi jesenski vlakić, i vibram iz sve snage da se napuni do zadnjeg mjesta!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

*Ne mogu vjerovati... NE MOGU VJEROVATI!*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## bublica3

*Draga Denny VJERUJ VJERUJ VJERUJ!!!    * 




Znaš da prava misao može pokrenuti nebo i zemlju  :Yes:

----------


## ksena28

Denny juhu raduj se raduj i vjeruj u anđele jer donose čuda  :Smile: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jesenski vlakić TUTUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mravak

Denny čestitam od srca!!! Prekrasna velika beta !! :Preskace uze:

----------


## Snekica

Evo i ovdje  :Heart:  za Denny i njenu mrvicu!!!

----------


## mare157

> Evo i ovdje  za Denny i njenu mrvicu!!!


X Sretno Denny!

----------


## mravak

*joj kako nas je Denny danas razveselila.... tko je sljedeći za test ili betu?????*

----------


## coolerica

:Klap:  bravo Denny! a sad brzo lista (malo će drhtati prstići  :Grin:  ) i nek se napuni jesenski vlakić !

----------


## andream

Denny, i ovdje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za urednu trudnoću.
Mene malo žalosti što je rujan pri kraju a ovo je prva rujanska trudnoća na forumu.

----------


## Denny

> bravo Denny! a sad brzo lista (malo će drhtati prstići  ) i nek se napuni jesenski vlakić !


To bi značilo da svoje ime moram upisati pod "trudnice"... O Bože... o Bože!!!   :No-no:

----------


## coolerica

> To bi značilo da svoje ime moram upisati pod "trudnice"... O Bože... o Bože!!!


 :Yes:   pa nam reci jesu suze krenule

----------


## Denny

1. mj.2010 
NinaB prirodno (nakon 1X AIH)
Cuceta – 1 stimulirani ICSI Split (nakon 3X AIH)
ž od boy – 2 stimulirani ICSI VV (nakon 1X ICSI)
Maiela – prirodno (nakon 3X AIH)
marta26 prirodno (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 1X klomifenski ICSI)

2. mj.2010 
Simby – 1 klomifenski ICSI – Vili (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Elli – prirodno (nakon 6X IVF bebica )
Blondy1 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
DinciP – 3 stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (Nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 2X Prirodna ICSI)
Duga56 – 2 IVF
Tarolina - 3 stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 6X AIH, 4X prirodnih IVF, 2X stimulirani IVF)
nina09 – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH, 2X stimulirani IVF)
blondy1 – 1 stimulirani ICSI VV
diabolica - 1 stimulirani IVF KBC RI (nakon 4X AIH)
Vinalina – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 6 > prirodnih IVF)

3. mj.2010 
Rozalija – 2 stimulirani ICSI Maribor (nakon 5X AIH, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X FET)
Suzanaab – 1 stimulirani ICSI Maribor
malena2 – stimulirani IVF Cito Split
Ginger – 1 stimulirani ICSI Vili (nakon 1X prirodni IVF, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X stimulirani ICSI – mala princeza) 
Weather – 3 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2X AIH, 2X klomifenski IVF)
Arkica – 4 polustimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (nakon 1X AIH, 2X stimulirani ICSI, 3X prirodni IVF)
Ketty28 – prirodno 
Fatamorgana – 1 stimulirani IVF Istanbul
mia – stimulirani IVF Prag
Goa – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
Mimek – stimulirani IVF
tanjack36 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
ines31 – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X prirodni IVF)
adriana_d – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH)
pčelica2009 – 7 stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 5X stimulirani IVF, 1X FET)

4. mj.2010 
ketyy – stimulirani ICSI Maribor
zvijezdica2 – stimulirani ICSI Prag
agility – 1 AIH SD
Anana1 – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X klomifenski ICSI)
Mikulica stimulirani IVF VV
Blekonja – 1 femarski ICSI Cito (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Vaka – 1 stimulirani IVF Vinogradska
Korny77 – IVF SD
Karla 1980 – 4 ICSI Maribor (Nakon 3X ICSI, 2X FET)
talia7 – ICSI Prag
mazica79 – prirodno (nakon 1XIVF) 

5. mj.2010 
diana – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
LEELOO77 – 2 stimulirani ICSI Prag (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI) 
Frka – stimulirani IVF VV 
Angel1 – 7 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2 stimulirani IVF, 2X prirodni IVF, 2X klomifenski IVF, 1X AIH) 
Coolerica – 2 stimulirani ICSI Postojna (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X AIH) 
BOZZ – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X AIH)
barbyRI – prirodno (nakon 1X ICSI) 
nena3beba – stimulirani ICSI Prag
betty – DAIH (nakon 1X AIH)
Vali- FET Maribor
Hello Kitty – 2 stimulirani IVF (nakon 1X IVF)

6. mj.2010 
Amly – 3 stimulirani IVF Njemacka (nakon 2X IVF)
Zeljana – stimulirani ICSI Slovenija
osijek – 2X stimulirani ICSI Petrova
bebica2009 – 8. IVF Vinogradska (nakon 1 stim., 4. prir. I 2. klomif.) 
draga – 4. FET VV(nakon 3 X AIH, 1X IVF, 3X FET) 
enya22 - prirodno (nakon svega i svačega) 
čupko 1 - 2. stimulirani IVF VV
kika84 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Prag
Natalina - 3. stimulirani IVF MB 
venera21 - 5. AIH Vinogradska 

7. mj.2010 
sandric - 1. stimulirani IVF MB 
evelin - 1. stimulirani IVF SD 
issa11 - 2. IVF Cito (nakon 1 stim. IVF) 
Sanjička - prirodno (nakon 1 stimulirani IVF i 2 prir. IVF) 
petra30 - 4. prir. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 3 x ICSI) 
marti78 - 2. FET Prag 
vesnare - 3 polustimulirani ICSI Cito (nakon 2X FET, 2X ICSI)
gričanka - ? IVF, Prag
beba.2 – 2 IVF (nakon 1X AIH, 1X IVF)

8. mj.2010 
AnneMarry – 1. stimulirani IVF, SD (nakon 5XIVF) 
Cranky – 1. stimulirani IVF Rijeka
tini – 4. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 15 prir/klomif. IVF, 3 stimulirana IVF )
Jim - 2. IVF (iz odmrznutih js) SD (nakon 2 AIH, 1 stimulirani IVF )
lastavica1979 – prirodno

9. mj.2010 
Denny  – 1. stimulirani IVF, Cito  (nakon 3 AIH)  :Very Happy: 


*Naša lista* 
Čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Bugaboo ~ 25.09.
Tibi ~ 27.09.
“tina” ~ 27.09.
ZAUZETA ~ 27.09.
tiki_a  ~ 28.09.
mravak ~ 29.09.
ivica_k ~ 29.09.
corinaII ~  01.10.
kriistiina ~ 01.10.
Aurora* ~ 01.10.
ia30 ~ 01.10.
vita22 ~ 04.10.
Adikica ~ 04.10.

Čekalice (F)ET 

Čekalice punkcije 
narnija

AIH, Prirodni IVF,ICSI 

Pikalice 
m arta
mare157

Klomifenke/Femarke
Mia Lilly

Šmrkalice i ostale supresije 

On-GO
medena8
andream
Snekica
maca2
dudadudaduda
matto 
aleksandraj
Tia 
Gabi25
lucija83
Sela
Pirica
Linalena
ž od milivoj73 
Lua
kiara79

Hrabrice/Čekalice koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jesenski vlakić 
Deja2, nellyxy, miška, ANKARA, dim, zubica, marti_sk, ninatz, didicro, Mary Ann, zelimo_bebu, Acitam, curka, Sonja29, nena3beba, tonili, franka76, kata1, negra, Livija2, extreme, dariaaa, TeddyBearz, pippi, tikica, Biene, pujica, Andreja, sany22, tia_16, s_iva, Mariel, nini, Tayra, maya3, sissy, ponedjeljak, Fragola, Katarina, snjeska_ , gaia, philipa, necija mama, nestrpljiva, ana@zm, ella roo, AB7, nini, Patientia, danijelica, Madonna, philipa, Weather, Ana39, Ella03, luce_st, Mimi333, Kinki, Ljubica, gianna, Glorija, nirvana, Jill, Orline, Dadica, Reni76, Dodirko, Gabi, miška, bambus99, BLIZU, Jelena, Rene2, gianna, mišicalara, Dim, Capka, mušica, nata, missy, višnja, Kraljica18, Dusica1, maya3, amariya, molu, ZLATKA, nela., mrnjica, viky, regina78, sissy, Gosparka, ovnica29, Bebel, Ambra, Umma, IRENA456, Iva77, bernadette, simbi, choko, metkovk@, wewa, Bernadette, Miss July, TWEETY77, Ljubica, mala garava, Teodora, Ici, Splicanka, Mmaslacak, Draga, Kaća, tisa, Shanti, Andy, frka, Ksena28, molu, acitam, BHany, Amyx, RuzicaSB, Pato, dani39, Kika83, Točkalica, tigrical, jo1974, zedra, dir, Strumpfica, TwistedQ, Ameli, Natica, Elena-mk, Missy, ivana83, bubble_71, yasmina, nina1, gupi51, sivka, mare41, Vikki, Juliette, ninocka28, pinny, Marina27, Lilly, sivka, Ti, luna1, duba13, MAJONI974, Tuzna, Cortina, AuroraBlu, nataša, Kikla123, Miki76, marta7, zlatica, Romanica, modesty4, Cannisa, innu, Zeena, bublica3, Gizmos, Missixty, AnaK, n&a, Snow.ml, ivkica28, Gargamelica, Tigrical, Iberc, Marnie, Iva Mia 2009, Šiškica, Mimimuc, sumskovoce, dani82, Sbonetic, Vojvođanka, Pimbli,  rose, Mia74, Sanja1, trunčicabalunčica, crvenkapica77, ogla,  mini3, tlatinčica,  klara, Pinky, skandy, loks, mrkvica84, nokia, zrinkič, kik@, mimi81, Bab,  taca70, sany 7, đurđa76, sali, centaurea.in.spe, kandela, venera3, mirna26, Opa, suzzie2, NINA30, loryy

----------


## Aurora*

Docekali smo i prvu pozitivnu betu u ovom nizu s *Denny* na celu! *

Denny*, neka se tvoja trudnicka prasina sada prospe i na nas ostale, pa da nam niz do kraja ostane tako impresivan kao sto je krenulo.  :Zaljubljen: 

Tko nam je sljedeci? *vita22*? Brzo molim listu!  :Wink: 

*ia30* nisi se nista javila nakon transfera. Kako je to proslo kod tebe? Kako si?

*tiki_a* jesi dobro? Gnijezdi li se tvoja mrvica? Osjecas li sto?

Kod mene je sve ove dane prisutan osjecaj zatezanja narocito u podrucju iznad pupka. Tu i tamo osjetim slabu bol u podrucju jajnika ili jos cesce u ledjima, ali nista posebno izrazeno... Sto se testa tice ja necu casiti ni caska i vec sutra racunam da ce se nesto prikazati!  :Yes:

----------


## vesnare

I ovdje bravo za našu Denny, a sad i ostale cure za njom u trudnički vlakić :Klap: 
Mnoštvo vibri za sve
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Denny

Da, krenule su suze radosnice....
Želim vam svima ovakve suze što prije, i nema mi većeg zadovoljstva nego upisivati nova imena na listu trudnica!  :Very Happy: 

Upisati svoje... e to je bilo nešto nestvarno... Trebat će mi neko vrijeme da shvatim da se ovo zaista dogodilo, i to meni... "Onoj koja se prva udala, a još nije trudna..."   :Laughing: 

Čuda su zbilja moguća, vjerujte u to! Možda ću za koji tjedan povjerovati i ja... Zasad je sve samo san iz kojeg se ne želim probuditi...   :Kiss:

----------


## kiara79

:Heart: 


> Da, krenule su suze radosnice....
> Želim vam svima ovakve suze što prije, i nema mi većeg zadovoljstva nego upisivati nova imena na listu trudnica! 
> 
> Upisati svoje... e to je bilo nešto nestvarno... Trebat će mi neko vrijeme da shvatim da se ovo zaista dogodilo, i to meni... "Onoj koja se prva udala, a još nije trudna..." 
> 
> Čuda su zbilja moguća, vjerujte u to! Možda ću za koji tjedan povjerovati i ja... Zasad je sve samo san iz kojeg se ne želim probuditi...


rasplakala si me... :Heart:

----------


## zrinkič

ja suzdržavam suze...jer na poslu poskrivečki škicam forum!!!!!!!!

----------


## draga

> Možda ću za koji tjedan povjerovati i ja...


Skoro 18 tjedana kasnije, a ja jos uvijek tesko shvacam da se to meni dogada..


Uzivaj u svemu! Prekrasnu trudnocu ti zelim..

----------


## mare41

Denny, lijepo te čitati i na listi i ovdje, tvoja pozitiva nas je dosad dizala, a tvoja sreća još i više :Heart: 
~~~~~~~~~~za dalje, gusta je lista, bit će puno poskakivanja
Aurora*, a nije sutra malo prerano :Smile: , evo još za tebe ~~~~~~~

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Denyy* čestitke još jednom !!!! Suzice radosnice i iza mog ekrana....

----------


## sretna35

> *Denyy* čestitke  !!!! ....


potpisujem

----------


## gugi32

Ja sam se morala logirati samo da cestitam Denny!!!

Svim drugim curama saljem bezbroj vibrica za sto god im treba!

----------


## loks

*Denny*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## rozalija

Denny draga moja iskrene čestitke tebi i TM. Bravo draga.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Aurora pa koji ti je to dan od transfera?

----------


## innu

*Denny* čestitam! :Very Happy: 
čekalicama~~~~
pozdrav!

----------


## loks

*loryy* draga šta reći, moja je beta prošli put (i prva do koje sam uopće stigla) bila upravo takva, bijednih 1,20...žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## cranky

> Kod mene je sve ove dane prisutan osjecaj zatezanja narocito u podrucju iznad pupka. Tu i tamo osjetim slabu bol u podrucju jajnika ili jos cesce u ledjima, ali nista posebno izrazeno... Sto se testa tice ja necu casiti ni caska i vec sutra racunam da ce se nesto prikazati!


Joooj ovako je i meni bilo  :Very Happy:  Draga ne moram ti ni reć koliko vibram za tebe.




> Upisati svoje... e to je bilo nešto nestvarno... Trebat će mi neko vrijeme da shvatim da se ovo zaista dogodilo, i to meni... "Onoj koja se prva udala, a još nije trudna..."


Bez brige ja isto još uvijek ne shvaćam (čak ni kad mi je muka  :Laughing:  )


Drage moje čekalice svima vam šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za predivne ß  :Heart:

----------


## Denny

> kod mene je sve ove dane prisutan osjecaj zatezanja narocito u podrucju iznad pupka. Tu i tamo osjetim slabu bol u podrucju jajnika ili jos cesce u ledjima, ali nista posebno izrazeno...


*Bingo!  

Cure, hvala vam do neba na prekrasnim željama! 
*

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Aurora*, sviđaju mi se tvoji simptomi. *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* da nas ti sutra razveseliš jednako kao Denny danas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## matto

draga evo i na poslu se radujem s tobom, 
koliko sam ushićena mogla bi to objaviti u vijestima iz Splita
danas su prosvjedovali radnici škvera na dan kad je beta naše Denny bila 397, a doc. :Wink: , molim te što je rekao, je li pao sa stolice od sreće( pa ipak je bio na Alci zar ne točno u sridu), danas je tvoj dan raduje se i pozdravi za muža

----------


## Denny

A tko mu smije reći moja matto!!!  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
Mislim da će malo i proplakati, u biti sigurna sam u to! Konačno će me se riješiti!  :Grin:   :Klap:  Pričekat ću ipak petak da mu donesem obje bete zajedno, pa kad se slavi, nek je kako treba!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Denny

U biti, baš me se i nije rješio, tek je sad nagrabusio!  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## aleksandraj

Denny i ovdje  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , Aurora i tebe pratim i mislim da imas dobre znakove~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

Jeeeeee draga Denny, ČESTITAM  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: . Kako je lijepo vidjeti tvoje ime na listi  :Very Happy: 

Aurora* još je jako rano za test.~~~~~Kod mene sve mirno.

----------


## aleksandraj

> Jeeeeee draga Denny, ČESTITAM . Kako je lijepo vidjeti tvoje ime na listi 
> 
> Aurora* još je jako rano za test.~~~~~Kod mene sve mirno.


Tiki, kada je kod mene bilo mirno bio *, a kada me zatezalo, nisam ni docekala betu...ma ne vrijedi pratiti signale. Zelim vam da se oba andjelcica prihvate (i tvoj i Aurorin) i da se pridruzite nasoj Denny...zasluzile ste

----------


## tiki_a

Hvala aleksandraj  :Kiss:

----------


## venera21

Denny, čestitam od srca!!!!  

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Denny

Sad me upravo zvao dr. P...   :Shock:  :Shock: 
Malo je reći da je bio oduševljen!  :Klap: 
Kaže da je beta odlična i da mu čak miriši na   :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 

*matto*, eto ga sad!

----------


## matahari

čeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeestitam draga! 




> Sad me upravo zvao dr. P...  
> Malo je reći da je bio oduševljen! 
> Kaže da je beta odlična i da mu čak miriši na  
> 
> *matto*, eto ga sad!

----------


## tiki_a

rozalija  :Klap:  za tebe i bebicu  :Zaljubljen: . Još malo...a do tada ~~~~~~~~

----------


## Gabi25

Denny čestitam od srca!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I da vam javim da je naša NinaB koja je na početku liste ovogodišnjih trudnica rodila malenu curicu! Čestitke ponosnim roditeljima!!!!!

----------


## matto

čuj Denny da nije nazvao doc.P ja bih nazvala njega i sve mu ispričala :Laughing: , šalim se naravno, ne znam kako samo nisi odmah nakon bete sprašila u Cito (ustvari znam doc. Š je tada bio na smjeni), rekla sam ti na tvojoj temi da su obje balastice s mamicom, nisam pročitala misli od doc. P. 
to me proganjalo cijeli dan ipak beta je visoka, a tako rano 
do sada sam sve pogodila pa ću i ovo, zanam zanam :Dancing Fever:  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## NINA30

danny :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
i svim ostalim našim čekalicama  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ivica_k

> I da vam javim da je naša NinaB koja je na početku liste ovogodišnjih trudnica rodila malenu curicu! Čestitke ponosnim roditeljima!!!!!


to je ona cura što je ostala prirodno trudna nakon AIH u Vinogradskoj?!
čestitke roditeljima na curetku, malenoj dobrodošlica! :Very Happy: 

Denny, jel ti pripremaš mjesta u vlakiću za nove trudnice?~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve čekalice na ukrcaj!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Denny

*Naravno!!!! IDEMOOOOOOO!*
I napokon i službeno, *šaljem puuuuno TRUDNIČKE prašine!!!!*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~

*ČEKAM VAAAAS!!!!!!*

----------


## Gabi25

ivica_k da, to je ta cura  :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

Denny zelim ti mirnu, skolsku trudnocu :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Ti si stvarno dobri duh foruma, toliko pozitive nismo do sada imali prilike vidjeti :Heart: 

Prijavljujem -, sutra vadim betu.

----------


## cranky

*bugaboo* 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## crvenkapica77

DENNY  i ovdje opet  CESTITAM  .... uzivaj u trudnoci  , zasluzila si  to......
vidis kako je dr. P  brizan,  
svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
bugaboo sretno sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Aurora*

I ja prijavljujem - . Bile ste u pravu, 6. dpt je stvarno prerano za test.  :Cool:

----------


## mravak

Aurora , zar si već radila test?????
 A ja mislila da sam JA nestrpljiva!!!!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Danas brojim 8 dpt .... i nemam previše nade.... ipak se tu radi o zaleđenim jajnim stanicama....  :Sad:

----------


## rozalija

> I ja prijavljujem - . Bile ste u pravu, 6. dpt je stvarno prerano za test.


Naravno draga moja da je prerano, sačekaj ti još malo a onda ćeš nam javiti za lijepi +.
Poznajem par koji su u Mb imali samo jedan osmostanični embrij koji im je vraćen treći dan i danas je ona trudnica, sa školskom trudnoćom i ja ko smo MM i ja sretni zbog njih. Tako će biti i kod tebe, samo hrabro naprijed  uskoro ćeš ti nama reći čarobnu brojku bete. Puno pusica ti šaljem.

----------


## coolerica

> 6. dpt je stvarno prerano za test.


ma nemoj zezati   :Rolling Eyes: 
stvarno mislim da je 8.dan najjjjjranije što možeš raditi test.. i to poslije 5-odn.t.
al' da priznam i ja sam počela piškiti na 5dpt.. no, u moju obranu - to je bilo u 1. postupku

----------


## Tibi

> I ja prijavljujem - . Bile ste u pravu, 6. dpt je stvarno prerano za test.


*Aurorić* potpuno te razumijem i ja šizim više, ali treba se još malo strpiti. Pričekaj još barem 4-5 dana i tada će se vidjeti debeli plus  :Heart:  
Svim čekalicama bete da čim prije prođe vrijeme i da se sve ukrcamo u Denny-in vlakić ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## Denny

Ja još buljim u onu crticu na testu i ne vjerujem da je još tamo... i sto puta sam provjerila je li na onom nalazu bete moje ime...  :Laughing: 

Test 6 dpt??? Pa jesi normalna, što će ti pokazat tako rano! Provaj 7 dpt!  :Laughing: 

Evo, kopiram ti sa http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...fera&Itemid=76
što se sa BLASTICAMA događa nakon transfera:

0 dpt...zametak  je u stadiju blastociste 1 dpt...blastocista se izliježe iz svog omota
 2 dpt...blastocista prianja na sluznicu maternice
 3 dpt...započinje  implantacija (ugnježdenje) i blastocista polako tone u sluznicu
 4 dpt...implantacija se nastavlja kako morula sve dublje tone u sluznicu maternice
 5 dpt...morula se u potpunosti ugnijezdila u sluznicu i ima stanice placente i fetusa
 6 dpt...stanice placente počinju lučiti hormon HCG u krv
 7 dpt...više HCG-a se proizvodi kako se fetus razvija
 8 dpt... više HCG-a se proizvodi kako se fetus razvija
 9 dpt... nivo HCG-a sada je dovoljno velik da ga može detektirati kućni test na trudnoću iz urina


*Buga*, jako mi je žao!  :Love: 
I evo još vibrica za rano-testalice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## AnneMary

upozoravam da je meni test 8 dan ( blastice) pokazao minus, da je 10 dan pokazao minus i d aje 12 dan pokazao minus ali nakon 10-ak min. se vidila lagana crtica,jedva vidljiva.
a 14 dan beta bila 1180.

vjerujem da sam dala lovu i kupila clear blue da bi i 8 dan vidila plus, ali ja sam imala neke jeftine testove šta sam kupila preko burze po par kuna.

pouka, ne pouzdavajte se potpuno u jeftine testove!
beta rules!

----------


## crvenkapica77

denny po ovome sto si napisala  bi se trebalo 3dpt  i 4dpt  lezat, odmarat, nista ne radit  ( ako je t.bio 5dan  ),dok se ne uvati  a  kasnije  sve normala

----------


## loks

*Aurora* imam potrebu  :Very Happy:  nekako mi mirišiš na slijedeću trudnicu...i daj Bože da je tako...javi odmah novosti!!!
*tiki_a*???
oprostite mi ako sam koju vijest preskočila

----------


## Snekica

Crvenkapica, avatar ti je MRAAAK!

----------


## Ginger

*Aurora*  :Laughing:  6 dpt, pa di ćeš tako rano?
meni je tek 14 dpt i to blastica beta bila 75 i tek tad se vidla lagana crtica, gle potpis
prije toga ništa
zato, strpljenja i beta i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ neka bude veeeelika

svima veeelika pusa i puuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeelike bete

*H20* pusa tebi i tvojim curicama
*rozi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijep susret
a zašto carski? i ja sam tako prvi puta, ovaj put se nadam vbac-u

----------


## Kadauna

> denny po ovome sto si napisala bi se trebalo 3dpt i 4dpt lezat, odmarat, nista ne radit ( ako je t.bio 5dan ),dok se ne uvati a kasnije sve normala


nema potrebe ležati, doktori ne preporučuju strogo mirovanje, mnoge su radile, kretale se i ostale trudne. 

Maribor čak preporučuje najnormalnije nastaviti živjeti, raditi, etc.

----------


## tiki_a

Aurorček ma nema veze za rane testove, pa moramo nekako skratiti vrijeme do 11-tog ili 12-tog dana. Uglavnom, poznato mi je takvo "ponašanje"  :Trep trep: . Još je zgodnije raditi LH testove ovako rano  :Grin: . Ipak bolje uopće ne raditi testove jer prije ili kasnije obije nam se o glavu. Sjećam se jedne cure s foruma, Mb priča, cura je radila bete jaaako rano, a bome se već nešto vidjelo u krvi čini mi se 6-ti dan (bila je T).
loks, kada će neka akcija?

----------


## tiki_a

Kadauna, kako je kod tebe bilo nakon et-a? Izležavanje ili samo laganini....?

----------


## narnija

Drage moje,

evo mene odmaram od punkcije ...dobila sam 6 js i jako sam zadovoljna...sutra zovem gore da čujem da li se noćaš tulumarilo....dosta me bolilo i sada me jako boli..neznam uopće šta smijem popiti od tableta  kada sam već popila i utrić i andol......pusa svima

----------


## mimi81

Hej Zauzeta, ovdje navijamo za tebe i šaljemo +++++++++++++++++++++!

----------


## tiki_a

narnija, BRAVO za 6 js, bit će tu blastica~~~~~~~~~
ZAUZETA~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~+

----------


## Kadauna

> Kadauna, kako je kod tebe bilo nakon et-a? Izležavanje ili samo laganini....?


ja nakon et uvijek sasvim normalno nastavim živjeti, radim = idem na  posao, uopće ne ležim niti laganini, čak sam i biciklo znala voziti u ta dva tjedna čekanja, najnormalnije kućne poslove

----------


## tiki_a

Kadauna, ovakve priče mi se uvijek najviše sviđaju! Bravo za tvoj uspjeh i ~~~~do kraja.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*narnija, zauzeta, tikica, Mravak, Aurora* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za visoke bete!!!

----------


## marti_sk

Nisam bila neko vrjeme tu i vidim da sam propustila predivna vjest!

Denny, cestitam vam, nakon sve sto si prosla zasluzila si ovu srecu  :Heart: 

Aurora*, drzim fige draga,  :Heart: 
Tiki_a ~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 

Kod mene tuzno, tiroksin opet pokacen nakon 1,5 god. normale. To znaci da necu moci po nasu bebicu uskoro  :Crying or Very sad:  Pred nepun mesec dana je rezultat sasvim bio normalan, a sad....puna kapa mi vise svega  :Sad:

----------


## Bebel

*Denny*, cestitam vam od  :Heart: 

*Aurora** ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Tiki_a* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 
*Rozi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za skori susret  :Kiss: 

Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve vaše snove

----------


## sretna35

> *Denny*, cestitam vam od 
> 
> *Aurora** ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *Tiki_a* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *Rozi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za skori susret 
> 
> Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve vaše snove


potpisujem našu vrijednu bebelicu i dodajem brdo vibrica i za nju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1

----------


## crvenkapica77

> *narnija, zauzeta, tikica, Mravak, Aurora* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za visoke bete!!!


x
snekica  hvala  :Wink: 
kadauna    ,znam da nema potrebe lezat  kao da smo bolesne,    ali opet  sve se mi   bojimo da nesto ne pogrijesimo, pa  lezimo ko lude.  :Smile: ...ja  jedva  3 dana  izdrzala   
....ma bitno je radit onako kako se osjecas....samo ne dizati tesko   .....

----------


## rozalija

> *Denny*, cestitam vam od 
> 
> *Aurora** ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *Tiki_a* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *Rozi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za skori susret 
> 
> Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve vaše snove


X
Šaljem miliuon ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe draga moja da nas ubrzo obraduješ sa lijepim vijestima.  Puno  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  ti šaljemo ja i moja Jelena.

----------


## vita22

Dobro jutro opet na početku........stigla vještica...test negativan..... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## innu

ma *vita22*, :Sad:  šta reć, sve znaš :Love: !

----------


## cranky

Draga moja *vita22*  :Love:  Baš sam ljuta, kvragu cfbdsjkvgjdjsghsdgk
Drži se  :Kiss:

----------


## rose

evo da se i ja prijavim kao čekalica bete...
u srijedu FETu Pragu,preživila sva tri embrija....sad čekamo,beta 9.10 a ja već nestrpljiva...

----------


## sretna35

> *narnija, zauzeta, tikica, Mravak, Aurora* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za visoke bete!!!


potpis

uz kuham i kavicu za sve drage rodice jer moj je Vedran Lupko ranoranilac sada već ponovno spava nakon više od 2 sata igre i klopanja, pa onda pogodite kada je ustao

----------


## lucija83

Vitta šaljem ti ogroman zagrljaj... drži se draga  :Love:

----------


## ZAUZETA

Hvala cure za vibrice,  bome trebat će mi pozitiva do ponedjeljka do bete...  danas neki spoting na ulošku,  ali neču puhati na hladno iako sad se nemogu otresti negativnih misli.   
Vitta22  :Love: žao mi je,  odmori,  odtuguj pa ideš dalje 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  za curice čekalice :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## tlatincica

> danas neki spoting na ulošku


 puj puj puj
*Zauzeta* držim fige do neba! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Kriistiina* kako se ti držiš?~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Tiki_a* pratim te, ovaj mora biti dobitni ~~~~~~~~~~
Iako se ne javljam, čitam odbrojavanje i titram za svaku vašu riječ, svaku pozitivnu betu i svako odbrojavanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Tibi

*zauzeta* za ponedjeljak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: , spoting ne mora ništa značiti, pa se probaj ne opterećivati time, mada znam da je teško 
....i ja isto vadim betu u ponedjeljak...
Je li ima još koja curka za ponedjeljak?
Svim čekalicama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

sretna35, pridružujem se kavici, hvala, Vedranu Lupkiću  :Kiss: 
vita22 jako mi je žao  :Sad:   :Sad:  ~~~~~~da ne budeš previše tužna i da prva naredna akcija bude dobitna!
ZAUZETA, Aurora*, kriistiina, Tibi, rose~~~~~~~~+
Denny kako je? U oblacima si?  :Smile: 
Svima  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Tibi, moj je utorak.

----------


## Tibi

*tiki_a* onda da ti utorak donese najveću radost ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:  
svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba  :Kiss:

----------


## tiki_a

I još posebne ~~~~~~~~za ivicu_k

----------


## mravak

Drage moje, treba mi savjet...
Dr. MPO na nalazu mi je napisao beta 1.10. (16dnt)
Ako s tim nalazom odem kod svoje gin. po uputnicu za betu da li  ću na njoj imati datum ... tj. da li bi mogla otići prije 1.10. ???
 jer jednostavno ne mogu izdržati do 1.10.::::::::
Htjela bi prestat s ovim utrićima jer osjećam da je M tu a neće da krene zbog utrića.....  :Sad:

----------


## vita22

Mravak meni je uputnica bez datuma i ne pišu ti kada se treba vaditi bar ovdje nama.........

----------


## mravak

Meni je dr. MPO na otpusnom nalazu od transfera napisao koliko je embrija vraćeno, kakav je transfer bio i kada moram vaditi betu i da stavljam utriće... i tako na svim nalazima od ET...

U pon. idem po uputnicu, a u utorak po betu ... ako vještica do tada ne dođe...

----------


## andream

Sretna, hvala na kahvici, i virtualna je dobra kad je opet takvo vrijeme vani...
A ja sam ponovno pikalica za oko tjedan dana, krećemo u postupak, ful stimulirani.
Sad još da promijenim potpis... 
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od nas.

----------


## rozalija

> sretna35, pridružujem se kavici, hvala, Vedranu Lupkiću 
> vita22 jako mi je žao   ~~~~~~da ne budeš previše tužna i da prva naredna akcija bude dobitna!
> ZAUZETA, Aurora*, kriistiina, Tibi, rose~~~~~~~~+
> Denny kako je? U oblacima si? 
> Svima


*X*

----------


## tiki_a

mravak  :Love: , nadam se da je tvoj simptom "nadolazeće M" zapravo simptom T, obzirom da je to česti slučaj~~~~~~+ Beta koji dan ranije, stvarno ne bi trebao biti problem. Samo da bude neka nama simpatična brojkica.
andream, gotovo je s pripremama, još malo pa postaje ozbiljno, ~~~~~~za dobar start.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*vita* jako mi je žao  :Sad:  drži se i hrabro! Već slijedeći postupak će bit BINGO!
*Tibi, Zauzeta, Aurora, Kriistina, rose, Mravak, Tiki_a* od srca vam šaljem najjače i najpozitivnije vibre za vaše male mrve po srcem, neka se ugnijezde, ugodno smjeste i tako ostanu dugih 9 mjeseci!!!! 

*Mravak* ne zazivaj draga, neće doći i to ne zbog utrića, već zato što si T!!!!
*Denny* jesi počela vjerovat? Jel stvarnost najljepši san???? Tako će i našim čekalicama, baš kao i tebi, najljepši san postat stvarnost!!!! Vibram jako jako ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mravak

Tiki_a, Šumskovoće  :Heart:      ......................riječi vam se pozlatile   :Love:

----------


## Aurora*

> Dobro jutro opet na početku........stigla vještica...test negativan.....


*vita22* jako mi je zao... 



*ZAUZETA* ni ja se ne bih previse zabrinjavala zbog roskastog krvaruckanja.  :Wink:  I zelim ti da te u ponedjeljak obraduje pozitivna beta!

*Tibi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svom snagom i svim srcem za tebe!

*tiki_a*, za cas ce i utorak! Nestrpljivo ga cekam s tobom i vjerujem u pozitivan ishod!

*mravak* ne vjerujem da ce ti na uputnici pisati datum kada treba vaditi betu. Mislim da to nije uobicajno, zato ne brini i slobodno racunaj na to da je mozes izvaditi i koji dan ranije. Sretno!

*ivica_k* i *ia30* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pozitivne bete!

*rose* da ti sto prije prodju dani do bete i da beta bude pozitivna!

*cranky*, *sretna35*, *lucija83*, *tlatincica*, *andream*, *rozalija*, *Sumskovoce*... 

A ja cu samo reci: 8. dnt je jos uvijek prerano za nebasjakoosjetljiv test!  :Cekam:

----------


## narnija

hej drage moje,
zvala sam biologa i moje tri js se dobro dijele i odlučili su čekati do blastica i vratiti ih peti dan u utorak....jedva čekam ...svima puno dobrih želja za sve što očekuju.. ¸o čemu to ovisi kada ih vračaju i zašto neke 3 dan a neke peti ?

----------


## Denny

*vita*, jako mi je žao!  :Love: 




> *Denny* jesi počela vjerovat? Jel stvarnost najljepši san???? Tako će i našim čekalicama, baš kao i tebi, najljepši san postat stvarnost!!!! Vibram jako jako ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Ma kakvi!  :Cool:  Sreća da jučer nije radio forum, jer bi vas bila izludila! Moja druga beta je bila 684, i kad sam vidjela da se nije školski "uduplala" muka me uhvatila. Došla kod dr. a on čestita, cijeli sretan, da je nalaz potpuno uredan, da šta je meni, i da sam trudna 100%... Tražila sam da mi to isprinta i potpiše, počeo se smijati i velikim slovima napisao "TRUDNA!"  :Wink:  
Ipak je rekao ako želim da u utorak napravim još jednu betu... A simptoma - niotkud! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mravak

Doktori izbjegavaju vračati 3 embrija pa ako su 3. dan sve tri super čekaju 5. dan da vide kakve će tada biti, pa 5. dan vrate dva embrija, 3 izbjegavaju vračati jer se boje višeplodnih trudnoća.

Meni  u 1. IVF-u nisu htjeli vratiti 2 blastociste jer su rekli da sam mlada, zdrava i da će se najvjerovatnije obe primit...ali ja sam rekla da želim vratiti 2 blastocise(3 embrij se je 4. dan preastao razvijat)  i na nalazu mi je pisalo da na ZAHTJEV pacijenta vraćaju 2 embrija.... Uglavnom betu nisam dočekala...

----------


## tiki_a

> hej drage moje,
> zvala sam biologa i moje tri js se dobro dijele i odlučili su čekati do blastica i vratiti ih peti dan u utorak....jedva čekam ...svima puno dobrih želja za sve što očekuju.. ¸o čemu to ovisi kada ih vračaju i zašto neke 3 dan a neke peti ?


 Bravo narnija!
Ranije mi je bilo jasno zašto se čeka 5-ti dan kad su smjeli oploditi više js pa se čekalo da se izdvoje one najbolje (koje bi došle do stupnja blastice). A sada? Ima klinika koje smatraju da je uspješniji et sa blasticama, a druge opet ne misle tako. Kod tebe možda ne žele riskirati s tri dobra zametka, možda je to u pitanju, bolje će se vidjeti 5-ti dan.

----------


## mare157

> *vita* jako mi je žao  drži se i hrabro! Već slijedeći postupak će bit BINGO!
> *Tibi, Zauzeta, Aurora, Kriistina, rose, Mravak, Tiki_a* od srca vam šaljem najjače i najpozitivnije vibre za vaše male mrve po srcem, neka se ugnijezde, ugodno smjeste i tako ostanu dugih 9 mjeseci!!!! 
> 
> *Mravak* ne zazivaj draga, neće doći i to ne zbog utrića, već zato što si T!!!!
> *Denny* jesi počela vjerovat? Jel stvarnost najljepši san???? Tako će i našim čekalicama, baš kao i tebi, najljepši san postat stvarnost!!!! Vibram jako jako ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


*x* u potpunosti!!
Sretno svima!

----------


## Tibi

> hej drage moje,
> zvala sam biologa i moje tri js se dobro dijele i odlučili su čekati do blastica i vratiti ih peti dan u utorak....jedva čekam ...svima puno dobrih želja za sve što očekuju.. ¸o čemu to ovisi kada ih vračaju i zašto neke 3 dan a neke peti ?


bravo za oplođene 3 lijepe js i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje  :Heart: 
svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
u Zg-u je tako ružno vrijeme i pada kiša kao luda, nadam se da će sutra biti ljepše jer sutra nam je 12-ta godišnjicu braka  :Zaljubljen:  još da prekosutra bude jedna lijepa trocifrena beta, ajmeeee, to bi bilo predivno

----------


## tiki_a

Tibi, beta bi došla baš u pravo vrijeme~~~~~~~~~
marti_sk  :Love: 
Denny  :Very Happy:  za lijepu betu!

----------


## Gabi25

Cure svima kolektivno držim veeelike fige za još veće bete!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Tibi, tiki_a, Aurora*, ivica_k~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i svima čekalicama punkcija, transfera i postupaka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## rozalija

> Tibi, beta bi došla baš u pravo vrijeme~~~~~~~~~
> marti_sk 
> Denny  za lijepu betu!


*X*

----------


## cranky

> Meni u 1. IVF-u nisu htjeli vratiti 2 blastociste jer su rekli da sam mlada, zdrava i da će se najvjerovatnije obe primit...ali ja sam rekla da želim vratiti 2 blastocise(3 embrij se je 4. dan preastao razvijat) i na nalazu mi je pisalo da na ZAHTJEV pacijenta vraćaju 2 embrija


A da li su ti rekli šta bi napravili s tom drugom blasticom u slučaju da je nisu vratili?

*Tibi* draga želim ti najdivniju moguću ß kao poklon za godišnjicu braka  :Love: 

*Aurora**  :Laughing:  ti stvarno imaš crva u guzici  :Laughing:  pričekaj još malo.

Svim ostalim čekalicama (da ne nabrajam jer ću nekog zaboravit) 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## loryy

Tibi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prekosutra :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sretna35

*Tibi* od srca ti želim najljepšu godišnjicu u životu

----------


## pirica

*Tibi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

Stiže fina jutarnja  :Coffee: 
Šaljem ~~~~~~za današnju Aurorinu* jasniju drugu crticu.
~~~~~~~za bete u ponedjeljak.

----------


## Kadauna

> Stiže fina jutarnja 
> Šaljem ~~~~~~za današnju Aurorinu* jasniju drugu crticu.
> ~~~~~~~za bete u ponedjeljak.


*X* iako bih voljela da je jutarnja bez kiše  :Sad: ( no jesen je i zvanično  stigla pa valjda nema biranja. 

*Aurora,* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za crticu drugu, čekalice  bete još malo strpljenja i  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ posebno za *Tibi* i *Tiki_a
*

----------


## mravak

*Evo da vam javim, test negativan!!* 

A što očekivat od zaleđenih jajnih stanica?

----------


## sretna35

> Stiže fina jutarnja 
> Šaljem ~~~~~~za današnju Aurorinu* jasniju drugu crticu.
> ~~~~~~~za bete u ponedjeljak.


x

*mravak* žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## vita22

Mravak žao mi je ali ipak vadi betu...... :Love:

----------


## mare157

Dobro jutro svima i malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što treba!
*Aurora** ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za savršen plus na testu!
*Tibi i tiki_a* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za krasne bete i još malo strpljenja
*mravak* koji je dpt danas? Poslušaj vitu, treba vaditi betu.  :Love: 
*vita* vražja vještica. Žao mi je,  :Love:  Kakav je plan za dalje?

----------


## ivica_k

propuštam rujanski vlakić, jutros stigla M :Sad: 
sutrašnjim vadilicama bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba!

----------


## tiki_a

Kakve tužne vijesti jutros...mravak žao mi je  :Sad: , ali 11-ti dnt, možda još ima nade~~~~~~~~~
ivica_k jako mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## mare157

Stvarno užasno loše jutro...
*ivica_k* kako sam tebe zaboravila... Strašno mi je žao, drži se :Love:  Dočekati ćeš ti svoj vlakić, biti će mjesto za tebe u jednom vagonu.

----------


## vita22

*ivica k* žao mi je ....*mare157* imam 3 smrznute js pa moram prvo to nadam se u 12mj. malo ću se odmorit,a onda 2-3 mj kako bude ponovo na muke.........u kojoj si ti fazi.......

----------


## Dodirko

*ivica_k* žao mi je ....   :Love:

----------


## Dodirko

*mravak* žao mi je   :Sad:   :Love:

----------


## "tina"

Ivica_k Mravak jako mi je žao, jako  :Love:

----------


## Denny

Jooj, pa kakvo je ovo tmurno jutro!
*ivica_k* jako mi je žao!  :Love: 
*mravak* ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se dogodi čudo 
čekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Mene uhvatile crne misli, bolje da ne pričam. Nadam se da će uskoro sunce!

----------


## Dodirko

Denny... ne brini... događa se to trudnicama....

----------


## Aurora*

Mogu samo nastaviti niz s danasnjim losim vijestima. I kod mene danas minus na testu.

*mravak*, *ivica_k 
*

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Mravak, ivica_k, Aurora*  :Sad:  jako mi je žao cure, ali ipak, za svaki slučaj, izvadit betu...
Šaljem vam ogroman  :Kiss:

----------


## kiara79

ajme curke,koliko loših vijesti...žao mi je.. :Love:

----------


## Tibi

> *Mravak, ivica_k, Aurora*  jako mi je žao cure, ali ipak, za svaki slučaj, izvadit betu...


X, curke drage jako mi je žao  :Sad:   :Love: 
Da ipak izvadite betu?
velike puse vam šaljem  :Kiss: 
a mene uhvatila nervoza, jutros se opet probudila prije 6, joj jedva čekam sutra da saznam betu, uffff
čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## ZAUZETA

*Aurora, Mravak,  Ivica_k*  :Love: ,  žao mi je.  Cure, svejedno izvadite betu,  testovi znaju biti pogrešni,  tu na forumu ima hrpa cura koje mogu potvrditi.  Ja zato ovaj puta nisam htjela raditi test, nego čekam sutra betu.  Prije sam radila testove pa sam se tako bedirala da nije normalno.  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve na listama  :Love:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Tibi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude trocifrena!!!!

----------


## ZAUZETA

*Tibi*  :Love:   mi pucamo sutra na brojke oko 450, jel tako,  ništa manje ne prihvaćamo :Yes:   to će tebi poslati tvoje  :Saint:  :Saint:  odozgo

----------


## Tibi

zauzeta  :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

*Tibi*, tvoji te anđelići bodre! Za VISOOOOKU betu! 
*ZAUZETA* i *Tiki_a*, a šta da vam kažem, ne prihvaćam betu manju od tri znamenke kao ni kod Tibi!  :No-no:   :Love: 
Ostalim curama koje su trenutno tužne šaljem veliki  :Kiss: 

 :Smile:  kako su mi fora ovi novi smajlići...

----------


## Aurora*

*Tibi*, *ZUZETA*, *tiki_a*... nakon nasa tri negativna rezultata, sada je red na vasa tri pozitivna! Cvrsto drzim palceve za vas! (*Tibi*, rano ustajanje smatram vrlo pouzdanim simpomom trudnoce  :Wink: )

*ia30* kakve su novosti kod tebe?

----------


## andream

cure, žao mi je,* ivica, mravak, aurora*   :Love: 
I neka nas utješe uskoro *tibi, zauzeta i  tiki*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba!

----------


## sanja1

Aurora,Mravak,Ivica k,cure :Love: .
Zauzeta,Tibi,Tiki_a~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba.

----------


## tiki_a

Aurora* zar i ti?  :Sad:   :Sad: . Ali i kod tebe je još malo rano kao i kod mravak pa ipak napravi betu~~~~~~~~

----------


## ina33

> Aurora,Mravak,Ivica k,cure.
> Zauzeta,Tibi,Tiki_a~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba.


x

----------


## matto

> Aurora,Mravak,Ivica k,cure.
> Zauzeta,Tibi,Tiki_a~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba.


kako tmurno jutro 
nije me bilo par dana na netu. 
pa sam mislila da će mi ovo jutro uljepšati lijepe vijesti, 
 :Heart: cure tako mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## Adikica

Cure evo i ja se javljam čitam vas stalno ali mi se nešto neda pisati baš sam nekako nervozna  i nekakva plačljiva meni je danas 6dpt ali toliko su mi grudi nabrekle kao da ću eksplodirat i stomak me stalno probada kao da ću dobit neznam sve mi se čini da i ovaj postupak neće uspjeti.
Aurora , mravak ,ivkica tako mi je žao znam kako se osjećate :Love: 
Tikica kad je tvoja beta ostale cure zauzeta i druge sretno

----------


## tiki_a

Adikica SRETNO i nadam se da su navedeni simptomi trudnički~~~~~~
Moja beta u utorak.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Aurora, Ivica K, mravak baš mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## Adikica

Neznam cure dali je normalno da su meni cicke toliko nabrekle boli me sama pomisao da ih dirnem stomak mi malo napuhan i probada me kao da ću dobiti.Moli Vas tko ima iskustva da je imao pms simptome , a imao pozitivan test.Inače kako sam rekla da mi je 6dnt i 23 dan ciklusa inače imam cikluse od 25-28 da.Matto i tebi veliki pozdrav nisi se duže javljala kada ti krećeš u postupak.

----------


## mravak

da *tiki_a* danas mi je 11dnt , ciklusi su mi 32,34 dana, mengu bi trebala najkasnije dobiti do petka,i dobijem je i sa utrićima....

... i mislim da nema greške s testom, nisam ga prerano napravila, da ima nešto pokazalo bi se ...

Ne znam da li da vadim betu u utorak, iskreno ne da mi se ići u grad po uputnici, izgubim 5-6 h da je dobijem , onda drugi dan opet izgubiti jutro da izvadim betu.
i kako da dođem s betom kod doktora sa nalazom gdje je datum ranije od onoga što mi je on napisao... još će se naljutit na mene što ga ne slušam..
... a s druge strane ovi utrići su mi dosadili... i bez veze ih stavljam....

... ne znam još što ću... prespavat ću pa ću ujutro odlučit....


ivica k, Aurora    :Love: 

Drage moje  :Heart:   :Heart: , puno vam hvala na svemu ..... samo se mi ovdje razumijemo.....  za sve vas po jedan zagrljaj  :Love:

----------


## corinaII

Aurora,Ivica K,Mravak joj baš mi je žao..... :Crying or Very sad: 
a mislim da i kod mene nema baš ljepih vijesti....danas sve neke smeđe žilice na wc papiru-nije puno ali ih ima.....mislim da ču sutra dobiti vješticu  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## corinaII

Tibi , Zauzeta,  Tiki-a ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za puno dobrih vjesti

----------


## ZAUZETA

Corina,  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ samo pozitivno,  neznam koji ti je dpt,  ali mi na pdf "implantacijsko krvarenje"  brijemo da je smeđe dobro!!!

----------


## corinaII

transfer bio 17.09 znači 10 dan ako računam 17. kao prvi dan

----------


## corinaII

hmm jel mi prerano sutra vaditi betu...jučer test bio -

----------


## NINA30

Danas nas je sve nešto baš krenulo i moja prokletica stigla i ranije od planiranog u utorak na dogovor što ću i kako ću dalje naravno pod uslovom da dobijem slobodan dan (uz sva s...još i to mi samo treba).
Neznam dali je netko išao na IVF a da je koristio samo komifen ili tako nešto?!Neznam dali da se i dalje igram s tim AIH kad nikakve koristi od toga ......i do kada.....

----------


## Snekica

*CorinaII*, pričekaj do 14. dpt, mislim da ti je ispravnije! Znam da je tlaka čekati, ali bolje nego se bedirati uzalud (ili u najgorem slučaju, prijevremeno). Kažu, strpljen - spašen!
*Nina30*, mislim da ti je vrijeme da tražiš od dr. IVF, bilo klomifenski ili s gonalima/ menopurima. Ali ipak savjetuj se sa dr. Mnogo puta dr. poslušaju želje pacijenata. U mom slučaju, ja sam htjela obaviti jedan klomifenski IVF (između 2 stim. postupka) , moja dr. nije baš bila prezadovoljna, ali ipak mi je ispunila želju. To što sam na kraju ipak nju poslušala (njenu facu kad sam to tražila) pa nisam išla na taj postupak, nije važno...Neki put oni ipak znaju najbolje!

----------


## Snekica

*Mravak*, ajde još malo stpljenja, do petka ima još puno, a 11.dpt test i može biti negativan. Ponovi ga opet u utorak ili srijedu , ako u međuvremenu ne procuriš do kraja. Stvarno ti želim najljepši mogući daljnji scenarij!!!

----------


## ZAUZETA

*Corina*  dan transfera je nulti dan,  znaći,  ako je to bio 17. 9 onda brojiš od 18.tog na dalje.  I za test je bilo prerano.  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ZAUZETA

I za betu je prerano sutra,  čekaj 12. ili 13. dan.

----------


## matto

> Neznam cure dali je normalno da su meni cicke toliko nabrekle boli me sama pomisao da ih dirnem stomak mi malo napuhan i probada me kao da ću dobiti.Moli Vas tko ima iskustva da je imao pms simptome , a imao pozitivan test.Inače kako sam rekla da mi je 6dnt i 23 dan ciklusa inače imam cikluse od 25-28 da.Matto i tebi veliki pozdrav nisi se duže javljala kada ti krećeš u postupak.


    Adikice, tu sam ja pratim te …i još sedam dana sam“ kontra“ pa onda čekam početak ciklusa i ..  :Wink: 
  vikendom zauzeta vrtlarskim radovima, a ovo je vrijeme kad nastojim više biti na otvorenom, No jedno znam to su ti draga moja trudnički simptomi…. :Wink:  bila sam napisala, odnosno mislila sam da sam napisala jedan post o tome na potpomognuta u St. Međutim tek sad vidim da ga nema. U tom postu rekla sam ti kako mi je drago što te probada jer probadalo i Denny pa je sada trudnica i da kad čitam tebe kao da čitam Denny, draga ne mogu pogriješiti, :Yes:  još koji dan i beta sigurna sam troznamenkasta

----------


## mimi81

> *CorinaII*, pričekaj do 14. dpt, mislim da ti je ispravnije! Znam da je tlaka čekati, ali bolje nego se bedirati uzalud (ili u najgorem slučaju, prijevremeno). Kažu, strpljen - spašen!
> *Nina30*, mislim da ti je vrijeme da tražiš od dr. IVF, bilo klomifenski ili s gonalima/ menopurima. Ali ipak savjetuj se sa dr. Mnogo puta dr. poslušaju želje pacijenata. U mom slučaju, ja sam htjela obaviti jedan klomifenski IVF (između 2 stim. postupka) , moja dr. nije baš bila prezadovoljna, ali ipak mi je ispunila želju. To što sam na kraju ipak nju poslušala (njenu facu kad sam to tražila) pa nisam išla na taj postupak, nije važno...Neki put oni ipak znaju najbolje!


Ej Snekice, jesi znala da klomifen nije dobar za cure koje imaju endo? Možda ti zato nije dala...
Sretno u postupku+++++++

----------


## Adikica

O matto hvala ti na utješnim rječima puno mi znače :Love: .Vidiš kako vrijeme brzo prolazi ti već u postupku super i da ti ovaj postupak bude dobitni to ti od srca želim ,tebi posebno,a i svim curama na ovom forumu.

----------


## linalena

Zauzeta , Tibi i Tiki_a  puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za trocifrene bete

Ja tek ulazima u ove dane nakon transfera , testove i bete, pa uglavnom svim tužnima   :No-no:  :No-no:  još je prerano

----------


## narnija

kakve su ovo sve tužne priče ...pa cure nemojte tako ......stvarno ste prerano radile test....vibram da je sve prije vađenja bete prerano i neistinito..puj..puj.....
čekam utorak i transfer.....pusa svima i držite se sutra je novi dan

----------


## bugaboo

> Aurora,Mravak,Ivica k,cure.
> Zauzeta,Tibi,Tiki_a~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba.


X

----------


## Ginger

a joj cure moje  :Love: 
*ivica_k*  :Love:  žao mi je jako
*mravak i aurora*, za test bi moglo biti prerano, a da ipak napravite betu?
meni su testovi dosta kasno pokazivali + (a drugi put sam dobila i pravu mengu....)
nekako se nadam da je tako i kod vas

a za slijedeći tjedan, i to već od sutra, šaljem bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za puuuuno prekrasnih beta
stvarno se nadam da će cijeli forum poskakivati  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

a jooooooj koliko minusa   :Sad:    ...ali ja  bi ipak radila betu....mozda nije sve jos gotovo.....drzim fige
nadam se da ce sutrasnji dan biti puno vedriji  .....SRETNO VAM   :Heart:

----------


## Lua

> Aurora,Mravak,Ivica k,cure.
> Zauzeta,Tibi,Tiki_a~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba.


X

Ajoj....danas samo loše vijesti....  :Sad: 

ostalim curama koje se bore ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Denny

> Neznam cure dali je normalno da su meni cicke toliko nabrekle boli me sama pomisao da ih dirnem stomak mi malo napuhan i probada me kao da ću dobiti.Moli Vas tko ima iskustva da je imao pms simptome , a imao pozitivan test.Inače kako sam rekla da mi je 6dnt i 23 dan ciklusa inače imam cikluse od 25-28 da.


Evo, ta sam!  :Yes: 
Cicke bole odavno i povećale su se (na oduševljenje MM), napuhan stomak i probadanje su me pratili od prvog dana, a onaj dan kad sam išla po test toliko me bolilo za dobit mengu da sam stvarno i po prvi put pomislila da je gotovo. Čak je toliko bolilo da sam skoro otišla u dr. na pregled, doslovno sam jedva sjedila. 
NEMA ODUSTAJANJA i samo ti budi u bedu, ja ću navijat umjesto tebe!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Matto*, vidimo se!  :Bye:

----------


## Denny

*CUREEEEEE evo milijon vibrica za sutrašnje bete!!!!*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
dajte, pa nisam valjda te sreće da budem jedina trudnica u cijelom mjesecu???  :Shock:  :Shock:   To se ipak u povijesti odbrojavanja još nije dogodilo, (NITI ĆE!) i zato sutra očekujem barem nekoliko trocifrenih beta!!! PLIIIIIZZZZZ!!!!!!!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Adikica

Deny  :Love:

----------


## cranky

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnje ß

----------


## ana-

*Tibi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnju ogrobnu ß

----------


## Gabi25

Aurora*, ivica_k cure kako mi je žao :Sad: 
Zapravo ne mogu vjerovati... A da ipak izvadite bete? 

Tibi za ogromnu betu danas~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
tiki_a za isto takvu sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## TrudyC

Ne zalazim često tu ,ali danas moram! Evo puno++++++++danas za Tibi 
Sretno i ostalima!
(ovo su plusiči za trudnoću :Grin: )

----------


## sretna35

> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnje ß


x

----------


## mare157

> *ivica k* žao mi je ....*mare157* imam 3 smrznute js pa moram prvo to nadam se u 12mj. malo ću se odmorit,a onda 2-3 mj kako bude ponovo na muke.........u kojoj si ti fazi.......


*vita*Dobro, možda bude šta i iz smrznutih, nikad se nezna. Možda će se čapati, a svakako odmori prije malo i dušu i tijelo.
Mi smo 4.10.na prvom uzv u Mariboru. Za sad se bockam decapeptilima, a od tog 1.uzv krečem sa gonalima koliko mi budu rekli. Punkcija planirana oko 16.10. Nadam se da će to biti to.

----------


## nina1

> Mi smo 4.10.na prvom uzv u Mariboru. Za sad se bockam decapeptilima, a od tog 1.uzv krečem sa gonalima koliko mi budu rekli. Punkcija planirana oko 16.10. Nadam se da će to biti to.



mare157 da li si već dobila termin za taj uzv 04.10.? 
meni su obećali poslati mailom ali još nisam dobila ....

----------


## ana-

*tibi* draga ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ogromnu  ß od srca

----------


## Aurora*

*Tibi*, *"tina"* i *ZUZETA* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pozitivne bete danas!

----------


## Tibi

drage moje evo javljam vam da je moja beta *1008* (14 dpt)  :Zaljubljen:   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Ne mogu vam ni opisati kako se osjećam, toliko sam sretna, a opet toliko me strah hoće li sve biti dobro. Za 2 dana trebam ponoviti betu.
Hvala vam što ste mislile na mene i slale svoje pozitivne vibracije  :Heart: 
*Zauzeta, "tina", tiki_a* da se i vi pridružite u vlakić koji je potegnula Denny ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:  
za sve čekalice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ina33

Najvjerojatnije blizanci  :Smile: . Čestitam!!!!!

----------


## bambus99

tibi cestitam!!!!!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bab

Istina da sam te uživo već izljubila ali moram i ovdje čestitati na prekrasnoj ß !!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
draga moja *Tibi,* sretna sam ko da je ova brojčica moja !!!! :Zaljubljen: 
Sad samo polako, bez panike. Sve bude superiška !!!

juuuuuuuupiiiiiiiiii...

nadam se da će se ovaj sretni niz nastaviti i da će nas i druge cure razveseliti i uljepšati ovaj tmurni dan.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve !!!

----------


## Denny

*BRAVO TIBIIIIII!!!! Joooj, tako sam sretna zbog tebe!!!!! 
*
I da, zna se čijih je ovo ruku djelo! *ANĐELA!!!*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## rose

*tibi čestitam od srca!!!*

----------


## nina1

Tibi čestitam !!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  

baš mi je drago da ti je Vinogradska donesla sreću !!!

----------


## mia74

*Tibi čestitam!!!!* :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ivica_k

> Najvjerojatnije blizanci . Čestitam!!!!!


 tibi, jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...bravo!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Tibi,* nemaš pojma koliko mi je drago, vinogradski plusevi me najviše razvesele  :Smile: 

Aurora, ivica, Mravak, baš mi je žao  :Sad:  želim vam čim čim prije veliki plus!

Tiki, Zauzeta, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra!

----------


## linalena

Tibi jeeeeee, čestitam, prekrasna beta, jupi jeeee jupi jeeee

sada i Zauzeta i Tiki_a da se pridruže u rujanski vlakić, ćućućućuću

----------


## mare41

tibi :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Aurora, ivica, Mravak, jako mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## ZAUZETA

Tibi,  čestitke,  zaslužili ste ti i TM

----------


## lucija83

čestitke Tibi!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## loks

*Tibi* čestitam, beta je prekrasna  :Very Happy: 
*aurora, mravak, ivica, vita* cure  :Love:

----------


## ZAUZETA

Na mom nalazu je negativna beta,  toliko sam se nadala dok sam čekala nalaz,  mislila sam da će mi tlak probiti gornje granice i da će ljudi u čekaoni misliti da mi je pozlilo,  a kad sam dobila nalaz sa rezultatom 1 kao da mi je netko rekao "Sjedni, jedan"  :Sad: 
Neznam jel sam više tužna ili ljuta,  baš je ovaj puta sve bilo drugačije,  menzes me zaobišao i imala sam neke simptome... baš sranje.  
SAd kad malo nadođem htjela bi napraviti hormonalne testove.  Jel tko radio kakve dodatne pretrage, koje bi mogle biti pokazatelj zašto ne dolazi do implantacije?
Hvala vam cure na podršci,  stvarno to puno znaći i znam da ste se nadale kao i ja.  To mi je najgore što se svaki puta ne razočaramo samo ja i MM nego još hrpa ljudi oko nas,  i svakom ispočetka moram pričati zašto i kako,  već mi je sad muka od toga samo kad pomislim. 
Iskreno se nadam da ću biti jedona negativna danas,  za sve čekalice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## Tibi

ajme *zauzeta* jako mi je žao  :Love: 
uhhhh, baš sam se nadala da ćemo skupa u vlakić. Drži se draga  :Heart: 
A od hormona, ne znam što si do sada prikupila? Mislim da ima jedna tema na ovom pdf-u o hormonalnim pretragama pa probaj tamo pogledati ili postaviti pitanje, ako ti se tu nitko ne javi...

a ja sam vam sva u nekom filmu, joooooj, sve gledam u tu betu i ne vjerujem, pa mi se svašta mota po glavi, je li to moj nalaz, je li dobro napisano... Ne mogu još vjerovati.

svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## molu

*Tibi*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitke!!!
*
Zauzeta*  :Love: .

----------


## TrudyC

Čestitke od srca draga Tibi :Shy kiss: 
ne ginu ti blizanci - možda ne u buši, ali po horoskopu ziher :Cool:

----------


## ana-

*Tibi ovo je i poklon od dve male * 
želim ti najlijepši nastavak i mrvicama da ostanu u bušici do kraja od  :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## Bab

Vjeruj, draga moja *Tibi*, vjeruj....ta brojkica će Vam okrenuti život naglavačke...već ga pomalo okreće ali još nisi skroz toga svjesna.
I nemoj se sad baviti s crnim mislima i glupostima tipa je li ovo moj nalaz i dal su fulali u labu...niko niš nije fulal i nalaz je samo tvoj !!!

jooooooj, tak sam sretna da bum te došla opet ljubit, samo javi kad bu kolega otišo iz sobe !!!!  :Kiss: 

I koji poklon za godišnjicu braka?!?!?!

Pa bolji zbilja niste mogli ni poželjeti ni dobiti.

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa,....

----------


## šniki

*Tibi* draga čestitam od  :Heart:  :Klap:

----------


## Bab

Ajme Šniki, pa vi sutra imate 3 mjeseca...kak to vrijeme brzo ide!!!
Jel rastete ko mala gljiva? Djetešce ti je preslatko...uživajte....

----------


## šniki

Jooooj Bab draga  hvala ti, tak je.....vrijeme leti, ludilo, evo moja gljivica raste, dobro je, draga je jako, dobra, živahna.....micika ima već 6kg,60cm....počela je hvatati igračkice....ma svakim danom nešto novo!!!!!!

Evo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za svakoga!!!!

----------


## Sela

[QUOTE=Tibi;1709227]drage moje evo javljam vam da je moja beta *1008* (14 dpt)  :Zaljubljen:   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*Tibi* 
 sve cestitke na predivnoj beti!!!!!

----------


## Kadauna

Draga Tibi, 

ovo su prekrasne vijesti u prvom redu za tebe/vas ali i nakon svih negativnih vijesti i testova i menstruacija ovog vikenda. 

Tibi, od srca čestitam tebi i TM.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Tibi* od srca čestitam na prekrasnoj beti!!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  

*zauzeta* jako mi je žao draga  :Crying or Very sad:  drži se!!!  :Love:

----------


## Aurora*

*Tibi* to je prava beta!  :Very Happy:  Prekrasno! Zelim ti da sve tako lijepo tece do kraja i da budes najsretnija trudnica na svijetu!  :Zaljubljen: 

*ZAUZETA* suosjecam s tobom da samo znas koliko...  :Sad:   :Love: 

Za svaki slucaj sam i ja danas isla provjeriti betu. I nije bilo nikakvih iznenadjenja, beta je negativna.

----------


## mare157

> mare157 da li si već dobila termin za taj uzv 04.10.? 
> meni su obećali poslati mailom ali još nisam dobila ....


Nisam, još  :Cekam:  Kad se budu javili, javim ti. Pretpostavljem da će biti popodne, neznam zašto...

*TIBI ČESTITAAAAAAAAM!!!* SAVRŠENO!  :Klap:  :Klap: 

*Aurora* još jednom  :Love:  žao mi je
*zauzeta* drži se, jako mi je žao

----------


## ksena28

Tibi čestitam  :Very Happy: 

Ivica_k, Zauzeta, Aurora  :Love:

----------


## loryy

Tibi sve čestitke tebi i TM, super beta,,,  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## rozalija

Tibi draga moja iskrene čestitke tebi i TM na prekrasnoj brojci bete.
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

Tibiiiiiiii, tooooooooooooooooooo! Ipak su ti tvoji  :Saint:  :Saint:  poslali prekrasan poklon! Sretno od  :Heart: ! 
Zauzeta, Aurora, Ivica_k, tako mi je žao! Da bar neznam kako se sad osjećate bilo bi mi malo lakše, a ovako... šmrc... :Love:

----------


## Sela

*Aurora* bas mi je zao!!!Jedva cekam da i tebi jednom skakucemo!!!Mozda to nije danas,ali...ko zna,uskoro!!!!Drz se!

----------


## bublica3

*Tibi* *Pre pre PREKRASNO!!!*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  

Čestitke od  :Heart:  

Želim ti DOOOSADNU školsku trudnoću *~~~~~~~~~~~*  :Zaljubljen: !!!

----------


## angel 1

*Tibi*  :Very Happy:  iskrene čestitke, jako mi je drago... Život se ipak pobrine da poslije kiše dođe i sunce... Držim fige da se i dalje sve nastavi kako treba..a sigurna sam da hoće jer ovaj put su anđeli s vama  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## corinaII

Tibi od srca čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

*Tibi  čestitam draga moja od srca!!!!!!!*
i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da cijela trudnoća bude školska

*ZAUZETA, Aurora*  :Crying or Very sad:  žao mi je cure moje, nadala sam se....

*tiki_a* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra

----------


## corinaII

Tibi od srca čestitam :Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## kriistiina

tibi   :Klap:   ČESTITAM!!!!!!!!!!

Zuzeta, Aurora baš mi je žao... Držite se  :Love:

----------


## ZAUZETA

Aurora  :Love: ,  žao mi je za te naše blesave bete,   a valjda nije naše vrijeme došlo.  Uvijek se izbediram dodatno zbog MM jer on je 61. godište i mislim si pa koliko će taj dragi čovjek još morati čekati?  :Sad:   Njega to toliko pogodi da ne znam kako da mu pomognem,  baš tužno. A znam da nema s kime popričati o tome,  pa ni sa mnom baš neće.

----------


## dani82

*Tibi* čestitam od srca  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
*Aurora, Ivica_k, Zauzeta* cure žao mi je, nadam se da će slijedeći put biti bolje!
*tiki_a* za sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mravak

Tibi ... prekrasna beta... četveroznamenkasta  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: .... baš te je iznenadila ....

Čestitam !!  :Klap:

----------


## Aurora*

*ZAUZETA* moj muz je 62. godiste i upravo zbog njega je i meni najteze. Znaci i po toj osnovi dijelimo sudbinu...  :Sad: 

*"tina"* cekamo danas jos tvoju betu!  :Cekam: 

*tiki_a* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra!

----------


## matto

Tibi, prekrasna brojčica sretna sam što će naš strojovođa (čitaj Denny) imati društvo u vlakiću :Heart: , Zauzeta žao mi je i svi tvoji osjećaji su mi poznati, mm ima manje godina od tm, a ipak nakon neuspjeha teže mi je zbog njega kad se zatvori u čahuru šutnje, vjeruj mi svaki put je teško bez obzira na godine,,, draga drži  :Love: nadam se da će jednom forum poskakivati zbog nas

----------


## crvenkapica77

*zauzeta    
aurora   



tibi      cestitam  ...beta je    ODLICNA  
*

----------


## "tina"

Cure moje moja beta 105,58!  :Very Happy: 
Zvala sam dr kaže dr "super čestitam. Ponoviti betu u srijedu."
Joj sretna sam, a opet i malo u strahu. Valjda će biti sve dobro.
Prošli put je bila ogromna 1421.
Kaj vi mislite?

Tibi tako sam sretna zbog tebe i čestitam ti od  :Heart: !

----------


## Aurora*

To *"tina"*!  :Very Happy:  Beta je super i samo neka se lijepo dupla! Cestitam!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Tibi od srca ti čestitam baš si me obradovala :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mali Mimi

I tebi Tina također čestitke :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## TrudyC

Tibi i Tina obje ste dokaz da Bog zaista otvori prozor kad zalupi vrata i svima nama največim tragičarkama IVF (čitaj spontani poslije postupka) dajete nadu za dalje  :Love:

----------


## nina09

draga tibi,presretna sam zbog tebe,tvoji anđeli se brinu da budeš sretna,uživaj u trudnoči :Very Happy:  :Heart: 
tina i tebi iskrene čestitke :Very Happy:  :Heart: 
konačno malo skakanja.
Tužnice drage,drž;te se za dalje
Tiki_a~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba za sutra :Heart: 
svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve i svašta

Mi još malo u komadu,pa nam dolazi malac

----------


## Denny

"tina" čestitam od srca!!!! JUPIIIII!!!  :Very Happy: 
*aurora*, ZAUZETA*, jako mi je žao cure, a tako sam se nadala! Držite se!  :Love:  
tiki_a ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 

Moja današna (i zadnja) beta - 15 dpt - *1901*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
E sad sam stvarno trudna! 

Svim čekalicama postupaka, a posebno mojim dragim tužnicama puno zagrljaja i vibrica za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Sve će jednom doći na svoje mjesto!

----------


## narnija

joj drage moje Tibi i Tina čestitam do neba ...
.Aurora  i Zauzeta tako mi je žao ....kako je teško nekima čestitati a s nekima suosjećati u njihovoj tuzi...mene sada već hvata panika ..sutra mi je transfer i najradije bih prespavala dva tjedna ...... pusa svima

----------


## "tina"

Hvala vam cure svima
Zauzeta jako mi je žao ali nemoj gubiti nadu.  :Love:   :Heart: 
Mi ovaj put nismo nikome rekli za postupak niti nećemo
dok nećemo biti 100 % sigurni da je to to.
Da nije bilo vas ja ne znam kaj bi, vjerovatno bi izludjela.
Hvala vam jos jednom

----------


## Tibi

*"tina"* jeeeeeee čestitam ti od srca  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*tiki_a* za sutra držim fige na rukama i nogama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Denny* draga naravno da si trudna  :Yes: , u to nismo sumnjali niti jedne sekunde, mada znam kako se osjećaš jer upravo sada ja to prolazim

----------


## Adikica

Tibi i Tina iskrene čestitke  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .
Zauzeza ,Aurora žao mi je za vaše negativne bete samo treba biti uporan i trud će se isplatiti.
Deny evo malo da poskočim i za tebe  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , draga ti si stvarno trudna.
Tikica  sretno za sutrašnju betu.

----------


## šniki

*Aurora, Zauzeta* baš mi je žao....dobro je narnija rekla, teško je veseliti se za neke a ujedno i osjećati tugu zbog drugih.....držte se ženice drage......
*"tina"* čestitam od srca i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude ok
*Denny* pa stvarno, stvarno si trudna......jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ja ja
*tiki_a* Meli i ja držimo fige...i na rukama i na nogama.....budem i muža zaposlilaa!!!!
*nina09* pa stvarno vrijeme leti nezaustavljivo.....ne mogu vjerovati, za mjesec dana biti ćeš mamica.....tvoj cvijetak stiže!!!!!

Ako sam nekoga pozabila, neka mi oprosti.....ali mislim i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve vas divne ženice!!!!!!

----------


## Sela

Stize nam 3.jesenska trudnica!!!!*Tina* bravo i neka se niz nastavi...... :Very Happy:

----------


## bambus99

cestitam *tina!!  
*i ode da poskocim za lipo duplanje od *denny*!  :Very Happy: 
*tibi* draga  :Kiss:

----------


## cranky

*Tiiiibiiiii*  :Heart:  ne mogu ti opisat koliko sam sretna zbog vas  :Very Happy:  Molim te bez crnih misli, sve će bit školski do kraja  :Very Happy: 

*"tina"* čestitam

*Aurora** a šta da ti kažem  :Crying or Very sad: 

*Zauzeta* žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## cranky

I naravno *Denny* jesi sad napokon shvatila da si T?  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## bublica3

*"tina"* čestitke  :Klap:  da bude super uredna trudnoća do kraja ~~~~ :Joggler: 

*Denny* tvoja BETA je  :Shock:  OGROMNA ~~ :Very Happy: ~~ mislim da si* TRUDNICA na* *2* sad čekamo prvi UZV ~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:  grlim te

*Jako me veseli ovaj jesenski vlakić koji je povela Denny ~~~~~~ da bude još punooo puno sretnih Trudnica ~~~~~*

----------


## vesnare

*Denny*, *Tibi* i *Tina* bravo cure :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*Aurora* i *Zauzeta*, žao mi je cure :Love:  :Love:  bit će idući put sigurno. Aurora imaj nade u zamrznute!
Svim čekalicama i curama u postupku mnoštvo vibrica
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## aleksandraj

> tibi cestitam!!!!!!


 isto, isto

----------


## aleksandraj

Denny, pa to je dvica.....cestitam

----------


## Aurora*

> Aurora imaj nade u zamrznute!


Kada bi barem imali kojeg smrzlica!

----------


## Lua

Tibi i Tina čestitke do neba i sretno  :Very Happy: 


Aurora i Zauzeta  :Sad: 

Za sutrašnje bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i svim ostalim u razno raznim postupcima puno,puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## dani82

*"tina"* čestitam na beti, iako nije velika kao prošli put, trocifrena je, a to je ono što se traži  :Very Happy:  čestitam!!
*denny* naravno da si trudnica, uživaj draga!!
*vita*  :Love: 
*cranky*  :Kiss:

----------


## tiki_a

Tiiiiiiiibiiiiiii pa ČESTITAM!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
"tina" BRAVO, ČESTITAM na lijepoj beti, sve će biti ok  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

ZAUZETA jako mi je žao.... 

šniki  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## loryy

Tina čestitam, ne brini sveće biti ok jednostavno MORA, zaslužili ste i ti i TM  :Heart:

----------


## vesnare

Ajme Aurora, ne znam kako sam ja mislila da ti imaš smrznutih. 
Sad mi je još više žao zbog tvoje bete, no držim ti fige do neba za što skoriji postupak i božićni poklon :Heart:

----------


## aleksandraj

svim novim trudnicama, tibi, tina, denny, lastavice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~puno srece i cestitke od srca

----------


## NINA30

Tibi i Tina čestitke do neba i sretno denny naravno također  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: :

tiki držim fige za sutra  :Very Happy: 

svim ostalim curama   :Love:  nadam se stvarno se nadam da će i nama osvanuti 

ps.sutra sam trebala ići kod dr.3dc mislila sam nešto će se pokrenuti ali ne radi, propade mi i ovaj mjesec ostaje samo kućna radinost ali ta nam baš i ne ide  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

Tibi čestitam od srca, kakva prekrasna beta :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Svim tužnicama  :Love: , kako je rekla Snekica- da vas barem ne razumijem i ne znam kako se osjećate... 

Svima ostalima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lucija83

Aurora draga jako mi je žao... drž mi se draga i vama će jednom svanuti sunce...ogoman virtualni zagrljaj ti šaljem!!!

----------


## vita22

*Tibi i Tina* napokon da se netko pridružio *Denny.........SRETNO.........*svim ostalim tužnicama odmorite se malo pa opet u nove pobjede biti ćemo i mi mame .......*Dani*

----------


## andream

*Tibi*, jako mi je drago zbog tvoje bete, ČESTITAM!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: :
*Tina*, također čestitke.
Curama kojima ovaj put nije uspjelo, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za hrabrost i daljnju sreću ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ina33

Tina, čestitam  :Smile: !!!

----------


## bugaboo

> *Denny*, *Tibi* i *Tina* bravo cure
> *Aurora* i *Zauzeta*, žao mi je cure bit će idući put sigurno. Aurora imaj nade u zamrznute!
> Svim čekalicama i curama u postupku mnoštvo vibrica
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


X

----------


## sretna35

> *Tibi*, jako mi je drago zbog tvoje bete, ČESTITAM!!! :
> *Tina*, također čestitke.
> Curama kojima ovaj put nije uspjelo, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za hrabrost i daljnju sreću ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


x u cijelosti

----------


## capka

> Tibi draga moja iskrene čestitke tebi i TM na prekrasnoj brojci bete.


i od mene

----------


## Charlie

*Tibi, "tina",* čestitke od  :Heart: 
*Denny*  :Very Happy:  za vašu novu betu!

*Aurora** draga tako mi je žao...držite se i nadam se da već imate planove za dalje  :Love: 
*ZAUZETA * žao mi je

*tiki_a ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnju veliku betu!!!*

----------


## kiara79

Tibi,Tina da poskočim malo za te lijepe bete...bravo.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Šiškica

Tibi i tina čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## rozalija

> *Tibi, "tina",* čestitke od 
> *Denny*  za vašu novu betu!
> 
> *Aurora** draga tako mi je žao...držite se i nadam se da već imate planove za dalje 
> *ZAUZETA * žao mi je
> 
> *tiki_a ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnju veliku betu!!!*


X

----------


## vita22

*Tiki a* za danasssssssss........... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Denny

*tiki_a* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba!!!

----------


## Adikica

tiki_a sretno  do neba :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Adikica

tiki_a sretno

----------


## ivica_k

tiki_a,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za danas!
denny, tibi i tina čekaju te u vlakiću!

----------


## linalena

> tiki_a,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za danas!
> denny, tibi i tina čekaju te u vlakiću!


x

----------


## Ginger

*tina*  :Very Happy:  čestitam!!!! samo polako i uživaj!!!

*tiki_a mi ti šaljemo bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## bebach

*Tibi i Tina* čestitam od  :Heart:  !!!  :Very Happy: 

*Mravak, Zauzeta, Aurora*...  :Love: 

*tiki_a* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Yes: 

Svima ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve šta vam treba!!!
 :Kiss:

----------


## lucija83

tiki_a ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba!!!!

----------


## Blekonja

> *tiki_a* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba!!!



X ko kuća

----------


## "tina"

Tiki_a puno ogromnih vibri za danas!  :Heart: 
Cure puno vam hvala svima na čestitkama i lijepim riječima!
Sutra ponavljam betu. Nadam se da će biti sve dobro.

----------


## matto

Tika_a za danas, za iznenađenje na testu :Heart: 
Mravak, Zauzeta, Aurora :Love: 
Denny, bravo za beturinu još jednom uljepšavaš mi dane, a i donosiš sunce 
danas sam :Cool: 
i samo šest dana kontra....
Za Jelenu  :Kiss: 
Adikice brojiš li do bete,,,,, draga mislim na tebe i znam da nastavljaš pozitivan niz Cita, i da ćemo uskoro poskočiti na forumu
Cure u vlakiću, ugodna i mirna vožnja ....

----------


## sbonetic

Tiki_a~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~mislim na tebe!!!! Sretno

Čestitam našim dragim trudnicama!!!!!

Evo i mene ponovno u akciji po četvrti put nada se i zadnji!

----------


## sretna35

> X ko kuća


 
x

----------


## vita22

*Sbonetic* tebi posebno sretno...........

----------


## aleksandraj

> X ko kuća


 
 :Heart:

----------


## Denny

tibi, koji je ovo bio IVF?

----------


## narnija

evo i mene sa transfera ..vratili  mi jednu morulu i dvije loše stanice koje su više kao podrška tako kaže biolog..baš mi je žao što nisam uspijela doći do blastice peti dan..sad sam na čeki ...pus svima i vibram Tiki..

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Narnija* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Jesi li dobila hcg danas?

----------


## "tina"

narnija super transfer! I meni su vratili morule.
Bit će to super  :Klap: 
Tiki_a mislim na tebe...  :Heart:

----------


## Tibi

> tibi, koji je ovo bio IVF?


ljube 2. IVF  :Kiss: 

*narnija* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
svim čekalicama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
*tina*, ti i ja sutra ponavljamo bete pa evo i za nas malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## narnija

Aurora,
nisam dobila hcg niti su mi spominjali ...

----------


## linalena

Narnija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se čvrsto čvrsto prime

A može mi netko objasniti razliku morule/blastice - loše/dobre i tak to ili uputiti di da pročitam, thx

----------


## Aurora*

*tiki_a* mislim na tebe!

Svima ostalima samo leteci pozdrav od mene ovaj put.  :Bye:

----------


## "tina"

Tibi da sutra ponovno vađenje bete.
Tako me je strah kao da je idem vaditi prvi put.
Bit će sve u redu, mora biti.

----------


## tiki_a

Hvala cure  :Kiss: 
Od mene ništa i ovaj puta, očekivano. Test negativan, M polako stiže. Nisam žalosna, no vjerojatno ću biti za par dana...na par dana  :Grin: 
Ekipa čekalica je ipak bila dobra, imamo tri T  :Very Happy: 
kriistiina ~~~~~~+
corinaII~~~~~~~+
sbonetic  :Klap:  za start! Ovaj puta mora biti uspješno!~~~~~~

----------


## mravak

*tiki_a* a baš mi je žao... baš sam htjela da ti uspije ovaj put jer si zaslužila !!!!!!

----------


## dani82

*tiki_a* žao mi je, drži se  :Love: 

*sbonetic* za start~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Tiki*,  :Sad:

----------


## Tibi

*tiki_a* baš mi je žao  :Love: 
čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## Gabi25

tiki_a jako mi je žao  :Sad: 
sbonetic za uspjeh~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## angel 1

*Tiki*  :Crying or Very sad:  žao mi je..a baš sam mislila da bi ovaj put mogao biti dobitni..

----------


## rose

cure pomagajte...
danas mi je 6dnt i stomak me ajme boli,ne cijeli dan počne kroz popodne i tako do kraja dana...
bila sam na FET-u u Pragu,radilo se o prirodnom ciklusu..

dali je još nekom tako bilo???
tiki-a stvarno mi je žao

----------


## Kadauna

Cure, držite se........................  :Sad: 

*Denny*, daj pls ako stigneš update naše liste trudnica, čekalica, etc.

----------


## mare41

rose, probaj cure pitati u NAkon transfera, meni se to čini ko da miriši na dobro, al ne bi znala :Smile: , puno ~~~~~~~šaljem
tiki, draga, kiss

----------


## narnija

a Tiki žao mi je ......

----------


## tiki_a

> cure pomagajte...
> danas mi je 6dnt i stomak me ajme boli,ne cijeli dan počne kroz popodne i tako do kraja dana...
> bila sam na FET-u u Pragu,radilo se o prirodnom ciklusu..
> 
> dali je još nekom tako bilo???
> tiki-a stvarno mi je žao


rose, koliko se sjećam, tako je bilo kod naše Denny, a rezultat znaš! Šaljem ti ~~~~~~~~+

----------


## corinaII

evo sad je i službeno moja beta negativna.......
tiki-a... draga žao mi je 
svim curama koje su u postupku i svim čekalicama beta želim velike bete.....
svim curama koje su trudne želim mirnu i školsku trudnoču....
a ja ču sada skupiti snage, odmoriti se, i nadati se da će 2011 godina donjeti puno radosti i velike bete svima nam koje nismo uspjele ući u  ovaj jesenski vlakić...

----------


## tiki_a

corinaII  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> *tiki_a* a baš mi je žao... baš sam htjela da ti uspije ovaj put jer si zaslužila !!!!!!



zao mi je   tiki    :Sad: 
corina   :Sad:

----------


## molu

tiki i corina žao mi je :Sad:

----------


## NINA30

tiki i corina žao mi je  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Tibi

*corina* baš mi je žao  :Love: 
*tiki_a*  :Heart: 
svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ZAUZETA

*Tiki_a*  :Love: , jako mi je žao, stvarno sam se nadala, muka mi je kad se u potpisu tako počnu dodavati nule... divim ti se,  17. postupak,  uporna si ti,  vjerujem da će tvoja upornost se isplatiti.

*CorinaII*  iu tebi jedaj zagrljaj virtualni :Love: , nadam se da ćeš nakon tuge naći ipak smisao u sv emu ovome, i da, i tebe čeka na kraju tvoj  :Saint: 

*Rose,*  nadam se da je sve ok,  naša trudnica Osijek je od 5.dnt imala nekojiko dana nekakve bolove, kao da će dobiti,  pa je sada trudna.  Zato, ne brini,  mora se nešto unutra dešavati,  to se tvoj eskimić namješta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## tlatincica

> *Tiki_a* , jako mi je žao, stvarno sam se nadala, muka mi je kad se u potpisu tako počnu dodavati nule... divim ti se,  17. postupak,  uporna si ti,  vjerujem da će tvoja upornost se isplatiti.
> 
> *CorinaII*  iu tebi jedaj zagrljaj virtualni, nadam se da ćeš nakon tuge naći ipak smisao u sv emu ovome, i da, i tebe čeka na kraju tvoj


X

----------


## Lua

Tiki i Corina.....žao mi je..... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Sela

*Tiki_a* bas glupo.. :Sad:  vjerovala sam..(zao mi je)
*Corina*  :Sad:

----------


## rozalija

> tiki i corina žao mi je


X

----------


## thaia28

škicam već danima očekujući tiki_a tvoju betu.. uh, baš mi je žao..

čestitke novopečenim trudnicama i želim im uredne i školske trudnoće!

----------


## Blekonja

Tiki_a i corina II  :Crying or Very sad:  :Sad:  baš mi je žao...uhhhhh

----------


## Ginger

*tiki_a i corina*  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  tako mi je žao cure
susjedo, za tebe sam bila uvjerena da je to to i sad sam posebno  :Sad: 
svaki put kad vidim tvoj potpis, nešto me štrecne i mislim si, ma slijedeći postupak je njezin, tolika upronost i želja, to mora uspjeti!
i stvarno se nadam da će slijedeći biti Taj!  :Heart:

----------


## marti_sk

tiki_a, corina zao mi je, da bar mogu nesto uciniti za vas  :Sad:

----------


## matto

> Tiki_a i corina II  baš mi je žao...uhhhhh


Tik_a a bila sam tako uvjerena da je ovaj put je dobitni :Heart:

----------


## kiara79

tiki_a,corina,cure strašno mi je žao.. :Love:

----------


## Adikica

Tiki i corina jako mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## "tina"

corina, tiki_a  :Heart:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## bebach

*tiki_a, corina*  :Love: 
svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Saint:

----------


## Snekica

> *tiki_a i corina*   tako mi je žao cure
> svaki put kad vidim tvoj potpis, nešto me štrecne i mislim si, ma slijedeći postupak je njezin, tolika upronost i želja, to mora uspjeti!
> i stvarno se nadam da će slijedeći biti Taj!


Nemam šta dodati, nego samo potpisati sa debelim*X*
Cure, žao mi je  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Snekica

Novim trudnicama želim prekrasne i školske trudnoće  :Zaljubljen:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Razz:  :Cool:

----------


## Tibi

drage moje javljam da je moja beta danas 3133  :Shock: . 
*tina* kakva je situacija kod tebe?
svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 
svim tužnicama veliki utješni zagrljaj  :Love:

----------


## Dodirko

Tibi imaš za dijeljenje!??  :Smile:   :Smile:  Meni treba "samo" 175. Čestitam!!

----------


## KIKLA123

*tibi i tina* čestitke :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*tika_a,corina,zauzeta,kriistina,aurora** jako,jako mi je žao.... 
svima za kaj god im treba :Wink: ..sretno..

----------


## andream

Ja se prijavljujem u pikalice, danas 1dc...
Još kao da nismo svjesni da smo opet u postupku. Lijekove smo nekako ipak dobili iako je M dobrano poranila, čak 4 dana prije...

----------


## andream

I da, tibi, čestitam, pa to je prava beturina  :Smile:

----------


## Adikica

Tibi to je velika beta čestitam .samo pitanje koji ti je danas dan od e.t  i koliko su ti vratili embrija  u kojem stadiju razvoja  i još jedno pitanje dali si imala simptome pms pred vađenje bete.Ovo me sve interesira jer ću i ja kroz koji dan vaditi betu.
Tina čekamo  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## aleksandraj

> *tibi i tina* čestitke
> *tika_a,corina,zauzeta,kriistina,aurora** jako,jako mi je žao.... 
> svima za kaj god im treba..sretno..


 :Love:  za tiki i corinu, a novim trudnicama najveselijih devet mjeseci

----------


## sretna35

> *tibi i tina* čestitke
> *tika_a,corina,zauzeta,kriistina,aurora** jako,jako mi je žao.... 
> svima za kaj god im treba..sretno..


x (postala sam prava švercerica, ali kad netko prije mene tako pametno složi sve što bih htjela reći...)

----------


## Kadauna

*Tibi*, ovo je prekrasno i još jednom čeeeeeeeeeeestiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitkeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeee od  :Heart: 

ajme, Tibi pa ovo su  :Saint:  :Saint:  2, zwei, duo, double, deux

----------


## Charlie

*tiki_a*  :Heart:  žao mi je, jako, i jedva čekam dan kad će tvoja upornost rezultirati najljepšom betom na svijetu.
*CorinaII* žao mi je.
*andream* ~~~~~ za sretan start
*tibi* to se zove beta i pol!!! Čestitam.
*tina* za današnju poduplanu betu ~~~~

----------


## rozalija

Tibi draga moja koja prekrasna beta, čestitam od srca.
Tu su sigur dva mala  :Heart:  :Heart: . Prekrasno.

----------


## ZAUZETA

*Tibi,*  bravo za betu :Preskace uze:   i SRETAN TI ROĐENDAN,  šta će ti bolji poklon od toga.

----------


## Ordep

drage moje curice, nisam duže vrijeme bila s vama na forumu, ali sam često mislila na vas...a moj jedanaestomjesečni sinčić zahtjeva puno pažnje pa iz tog razloga nisam mogla biti tu...ali sad vam moram reći, danas sam napravila test i trudnaaaaa sam...prirodno...nazvala sam svog MPO doktora i rekla mu zbunjeno da sam trudna i kako je s diagnoza oligoasthenozoospermija to moguće, a on je rekao a eto moguće je očito kad ste trudni...pa se ti sad misli...spermogram doduše nismo kontrolirali 2 god, ali ipak dr.riječi su bile da tu nema baš pomoći, a opet nas iznenadio 
+ velik ko kuća...za poticaj svima :Smile: )volim vas...

----------


## molu

*Ordep* obožavam ovakve vijesti! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

čestitke od srca!

----------


## ZAUZETA

Ordep,   čestitke  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Ordep, predivna vijest! Sjećam se da smo odbrojavale skupa do poroda... Čestitam!!!

----------


## Bab

Ordep, čestitam :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen: 
Uh, i ja obožavam ovakve vijesti i uvijek me bar malo poguraju naprijed.

Želim ti najsretnijih 8 mjeseci...

jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  :Smile:

----------


## mare157

*ordep* kakva vijest!!! Predivno i svima nam daje nadu!! Sretnih i bezbrižnih 9 mjeseci ti želim!!
*tibi* beta je za pasti u nesvijest!!!  :Klap:

----------


## narnija

tibi beta je mrak....super...
joj ja se cijeli dan gladim po trbi i pričam sa svoja tri embrija nagovaram ih da se ugnjezde pa valjda će me bar jedan poslušati...pusa i svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve

----------


## mare41

Ordep, prekrasna vijest, čestitkeeee :Very Happy:

----------


## sara38

*Ordep* prekrasno.
*Tiki* i *Corina*  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Tibi

*ordep* čestitam ti od srca, prekrasne vijesti  :Zaljubljen: 
*narnija* samo ti njih lijepo mazi i tepaj im  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*tina * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i hvala svima na čestitkama  :Kiss: , uzv je tek idući četvrtak kad ćemo vidjeti koliko nas je  :Grin:

----------


## loks

*tibi* draga e da mi je jedna trećina tvoje beturineee...čestitam, super je!
*tiki i corina* cure žao mi je
*narnija* super taktika. mora upalit
*ordep* čestitam...već sam brdo puta čula da to tako bude tako da me ne čudi, kad krene onda baš krene, možda dođete do nogometne ekipe  :Laughing: 
 :Wink:  svim ostalima di god i u kojoj god fazi bile!

----------


## rozalija

> drage moje curice, nisam duže vrijeme bila s vama na forumu, ali sam često mislila na vas...a moj jedanaestomjesečni sinčić zahtjeva puno pažnje pa iz tog razloga nisam mogla biti tu...ali sad vam moram reći, danas sam napravila test i trudnaaaaa sam...prirodno...nazvala sam svog MPO doktora i rekla mu zbunjeno da sam trudna i kako je s diagnoza oligoasthenozoospermija to moguće, a on je rekao a eto moguće je očito kad ste trudni...pa se ti sad misli...spermogram doduše nismo kontrolirali 2 god, ali ipak dr.riječi su bile da tu nema baš pomoći, a opet nas iznenadio 
> + velik ko kuća...za poticaj svima)volim vas...


Ajme draga moja jesi me obradovala, presretna sam zbog vas.
Sada ćete u ćervero doći nam au posjet da pijemo kavicu u Mostaru.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## angel 1

*Tibi*  :Klap:  prekrasna beta...sigurno ih je više  :Zaljubljen: 

* Ordep* čestitke..ovo je predivno.. i ja bi tako  :Grin:

----------


## narnija

Tina čekamo ...~~~~~~~~~~~~javi se obraduj nas duplom betom...

----------


## dani82

*Ordep* prekrasna vijest, čestitam!!!
*Tibi* koja beta, mogu samo zamisliti svoju sreću  :Smile:

----------


## aleksandraj

> *Tibi*  prekrasna beta...sigurno ih je više 
> 
> *Ordep* čestitke..ovo je predivno.. i ja bi tako


 
Cure, sjajne ste

----------


## rozalija

> *Tibi*  prekrasna beta...sigurno ih je više 
> 
> * Ordep* čestitke..ovo je predivno.. i ja bi tako


I ja i ja, da me hoće tako nešto obradovati, jer smo odlučili da u postupke više nećemo ići i ostaje nam nada da će nas iznenaditi jedno malo čudo.

----------


## Snekica

*Tibi* trudnice, prekrasna beta!
*Ordep*, obožavam ovakve vijesti! Čestitam!
Rozalija, uvijek kad vidim tvoj post sjetim se da smo bile zajedno na odbrojavanju u 2.mj...

----------


## ivica_k

Ordep, čestitke i od mene! :Klap: 
Tiki_a, rujan jednostavno nije bio naš mjesec :Love: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~svim pikalicama koje su ovaj mjesec u mb,
posebne~~~~~~~~~~~~~za andream!

----------


## tiki_a

Ooooordeeeeep jeeeee, ČESTITAM  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: , kako volim ovakve vijesti!
Tibi vau, kako lijepa beta  :Very Happy: , čekamo uzv~~~~~~
"tina"~~~~~~~~
ivica_k puno ~~~~~~za naredni dobitni!
andream~~~~~~za uspješne pikice
Hvala cure  :Embarassed:

----------


## Denny

1. mj.2010 
NinaB prirodno (nakon 1X AIH)
Cuceta – 1 stimulirani ICSI Split (nakon 3X AIH)
ž od boy – 2 stimulirani ICSI VV (nakon 1X ICSI)
Maiela – prirodno (nakon 3X AIH)
marta26 prirodno (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 1X klomifenski ICSI)

2. mj.2010 
Simby – 1 klomifenski ICSI – Vili (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Elli – prirodno (nakon 6X IVF bebica )
Blondy1 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
DinciP – 3 stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (Nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 2X Prirodna ICSI)
Duga56 – 2 IVF
Tarolina - 3 stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 6X AIH, 4X prirodnih IVF, 2X stimulirani IVF)
nina09 – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH, 2X stimulirani IVF)
blondy1 – 1 stimulirani ICSI VV
diabolica - 1 stimulirani IVF KBC RI (nakon 4X AIH)
Vinalina – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 6 > prirodnih IVF)

3. mj.2010 
Rozalija – 2 stimulirani ICSI Maribor (nakon 5X AIH, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X FET)
Suzanaab – 1 stimulirani ICSI Maribor
malena2 – stimulirani IVF Cito Split
Ginger – 1 stimulirani ICSI Vili (nakon 1X prirodni IVF, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X stimulirani ICSI – mala princeza) 
Weather – 3 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2X AIH, 2X klomifenski IVF)
Arkica – 4 polustimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (nakon 1X AIH, 2X stimulirani ICSI, 3X prirodni IVF)
Ketty28 – prirodno 
Fatamorgana – 1 stimulirani IVF Istanbul
mia – stimulirani IVF Prag
Goa – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
Mimek – stimulirani IVF
tanjack36 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
ines31 – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X prirodni IVF)
adriana_d – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH)
pčelica2009 – 7 stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 5X stimulirani IVF, 1X FET)

4. mj.2010 
ketyy – stimulirani ICSI Maribor
zvijezdica2 – stimulirani ICSI Prag
agility – 1 AIH SD
Anana1 – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X klomifenski ICSI)
Mikulica stimulirani IVF VV
Blekonja – 1 femarski ICSI Cito (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Vaka – 1 stimulirani IVF Vinogradska
Korny77 – IVF SD
Karla 1980 – 4 ICSI Maribor (Nakon 3X ICSI, 2X FET)
talia7 – ICSI Prag
mazica79 – prirodno (nakon 1XIVF) 

5. mj.2010 
diana – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
LEELOO77 – 2 stimulirani ICSI Prag (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI) 
Frka – stimulirani IVF VV 
Angel1 – 7 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2 stimulirani IVF, 2X prirodni IVF, 2X klomifenski IVF, 1X AIH) 
Coolerica – 2 stimulirani ICSI Postojna (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X AIH) 
BOZZ – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X AIH)
barbyRI – prirodno (nakon 1X ICSI) 
nena3beba – stimulirani ICSI Prag
betty – DAIH (nakon 1X AIH)
Vali- FET Maribor
Hello Kitty – 2 stimulirani IVF (nakon 1X IVF)

6. mj.2010 
Amly – 3 stimulirani IVF Njemacka (nakon 2X IVF)
Zeljana – stimulirani ICSI Slovenija
osijek – 2X stimulirani ICSI Petrova
bebica2009 – 8. IVF Vinogradska (nakon 1 stim., 4. prir. I 2. klomif.) 
draga – 4. FET VV(nakon 3 X AIH, 1X IVF, 3X FET) 
enya22 - prirodno (nakon svega i svačega) 
čupko 1 - 2. stimulirani IVF VV
kika84 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Prag
Natalina - 3. stimulirani IVF MB 
venera21 - 5. AIH Vinogradska 

7. mj.2010 
sandric - 1. stimulirani IVF MB 
evelin - 1. stimulirani IVF SD 
issa11 - 2. IVF Cito (nakon 1 stim. IVF) 
Sanjička - prirodno (nakon 1 stimulirani IVF i 2 prir. IVF) 
petra30 - 4. prir. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 3 x ICSI) 
marti78 - 2. FET Prag 
vesnare - 3 polustimulirani ICSI Cito (nakon 2X FET, 2X ICSI)
gričanka - ? IVF, Prag
beba.2 – 2 IVF (nakon 1X AIH, 1X IVF)

8. mj.2010 
AnneMarry – 1. stimulirani IVF, SD (nakon 5XIVF) 
Cranky – 1. stimulirani IVF Rijeka
tini – 4. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 15 prir/klomif. IVF, 3 stimulirana IVF )
Jim - 2. IVF (iz odmrznutih js) SD (nakon 2 AIH, 1 stimulirani IVF )
lastavica1979 – prirodno

9. mj.2010 
Denny  – 1. stimulirani IVF, Cito  (nakon 3 AIH) 
Tibi – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska  :Very Happy: 
“tina” – 2 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakn 2 AIH, 1 ICSI)  :Very Happy: 
Ordep - prirodno (nakon 1 ICSI, 2 FET)  :Very Happy: 
*
Naša lista* 
Čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
kriistiina ~ 01.10.
ia30 ~ 01.10.
Adikica ~ 04.10.
rose ~ 09.10.
narnija ~ 10.10.

Čekalice (F)ET 

Čekalice punkcije 

AIH, Prirodni IVF,ICSI 

Pikalice 
m arta
mare157 
andream

Klomifenke/Femarke
Mia Lilly

Šmrkalice i ostale supresije 

On-GO
medena8
Snekica
maca2
dudadudaduda
matto 
aleksandraj
Tia 
Gabi25
lucija83
Sela
Pirica
Linalena
ž od milivoj73 
Lua
kiara79
sbonetic

 Hrabrice/Čekalice koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Deja2, nellyxy, miška, ANKARA, dim, zubica, marti_sk, ninatz, didicro, Mary Ann, zelimo_bebu, Acitam, curka, Sonja29, nena3beba, tonili, franka76, kata1, negra, Livija2, extreme, dariaaa, TeddyBearz, pippi, tikica, Biene, pujica, Andreja, sany22, tia_16, s_iva, Mariel, nini, Tayra, maya3, sissy, ponedjeljak, Fragola, Katarina, snjeska_ , gaia, philipa, necija mama, nestrpljiva, ana@zm, ella roo, AB7, nini, Patientia, danijelica, Madonna, philipa, Weather, Ana39, Ella03, luce_st, Mimi333, Kinki, Ljubica, gianna, Glorija, nirvana, Jill, Orline, Dadica, Reni76, Dodirko, Gabi, miška, bambus99, BLIZU, Jelena, Rene2, gianna, mišicalara, Dim, Capka, mušica, nata, missy, višnja, Kraljica18, Dusica1, maya3, amariya, molu, ZLATKA, nela., mrnjica, viky, regina78, sissy, Gosparka, ovnica29, Bebel, Ambra, Umma, IRENA456, Iva77, bernadette, simbi, choko, metkovk@, wewa, Bernadette, Miss July, TWEETY77, Ljubica, mala garava, Teodora, Ici, Splicanka, Mmaslacak, Draga, Kaća, tisa, Shanti, Andy, frka, Ksena28, molu, acitam, BHany, Amyx, RuzicaSB, Pato, dani39, Kika83, Točkalica, tigrical, jo1974, zedra, dir, Strumpfica, TwistedQ, Ameli, Natica, Elena-mk, Missy, ivana83, bubble_71, yasmina, nina1, gupi51, sivka, mare41, Vikki, Juliette, ninocka28, pinny, Marina27, Lilly, sivka, Ti, luna1, duba13, MAJONI974, Tuzna, Cortina, AuroraBlu, nataša, Kikla123, Miki76, marta7, zlatica, Romanica, modesty4, Cannisa, innu, Zeena, bublica3, Gizmos, Missixty, AnaK, n&a, Snow.ml, ivkica28, Gargamelica, Tigrical, Iberc, Marnie, Iva Mia 2009, Šiškica, Mimimuc, sumskovoce, dani82, Vojvođanka, Pimbli,  Mia74, Sanja1, trunčicabalunčica, crvenkapica77, ogla,  mini3, tlatinčica,  klara, Pinky, skandy, loks, mrkvica84, nokia, zrinkič, kik@, mimi81, Bab,  taca70, sany 7, đurđa76, sali, centaurea.in.spe, kandela, venera3, mirna26, Opa, suzzie2, NINA30, loryy, Bugaboo,  vita22, ivica_k, ZAUZETA, Aurora*, tiki_a, corinaII, mravak

----------


## Tibi

> Tibi to je velika beta čestitam .samo pitanje koji ti je danas dan od e.t  i koliko su ti vratili embrija  u kojem stadiju razvoja  i još jedno pitanje dali si imala simptome pms pred vađenje bete.Ovo me sve interesira jer ću i ja kroz koji dan vaditi betu.
> Tina čekamo


draga *Adikica* da ti odgovorim na tvoja pitanja; danas mi je 16 dnt, na punkciji smo dobili 2 JS, obje se oplodile i lijepo dijelile, vratili su ih obje 3-dan. Nisam imala nikakve simptome pms-a pred vađenje bete....
Sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## ana-

*Tibi* draga  :Klap:  za ovu ß-urinu tu su sto posto dva  :Saint:  :Saint:  od  :Heart: da sve bude ok do kraja  :Kiss:

----------


## Lua

Čestitke Tibi.....  :Smile: 

P.S. evo ja prijavljujem da sam dobila M i sad 13.dan UZV i ako sve bude dobro idemo po smrzliće...

----------


## Marnie

wooooooooow Tibi predivna beta. Miriše na dupliće  :Smile: .
Ordep čestitam od srca!!! (i ja se svaki mjesec nadam nekom čudu  :Smile:

----------


## Bab

Curke drage, znam da ovaj pdf možda i nije najbolje mjesto, ali glupo mi je otvarat novu temu samo za ovo.
Danas sam bila kod ginića na kompletnoj obradi( pregled, papa i UZV) i sve to skupa je bilo poprilično grubo odrađeno. Inače zbilja nemam problema sa tim pregledima, ali ovo danas je bilo baš...grrrrr  :Sad: 
E sad, nakon svega toga na dnevnom ulošku imam 2-3 smeđe mrljice...jel moguće da mi je to zbog grubog tretmana i dal to znači da me s nečim zaderala unutra? Nisam nikad još tak nešto imala nakon pregleda pa sam se malo zabrinula? Jel opravdano ili mislite da nije?
Please HELP !!!
Hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## Sela

Ne bi smjelo biti od pregleda...nekako mi ne zvuci bas..ali ako je papa bio malo zesci,tko zna,mozda joj je ruka malo poletjela..ali ne brini se,proci ce..
Jesi bas oko ovulacije?Mozda ti je od nje.A i inace smo mi osjetljivije iznutra u to doba,mene UZV boli dok ovuliram..pusa

----------


## Bab

Danas mi je 10 dc, imam vodeći folikul 17mm...inače nijedan mjesec nemam ovakvih "nuspojava" od ovulacije pa nešto sumnjam da je ovo od toga. Inače, jučer sam bila kod svoje socijalne ginićke na brisevima i sve je bilo super, nikakvih curkanja poslje niti neugode. Ovo danas je baš bilo neugodno.i UZV mi nikad nije bio bolniji od ovog danas, a radila sam ih masu i to u različite dane cilkusa, tak da ipak mislim da je do doktorice. A i neke curke na poslu su mi rekle da su "čule" za nju  :Undecided: 
A niš...nadam se samo da mi nije nekaj zmrdala i da će sve ostati u savršenom redu  :Smile: 

Sela, hvala na odgovoru :Kiss:

----------


## tiki_a

Bab, i meni se to znalo dogoditi, iako pregled nije bio neugodan, ali na ulošku je bilo smeđe. Mislim da bi moglo biti od pregleda, ali najvjerojatnije će već sutra sve biti ok.

----------


## Bab

Hvala, onda neću brinuti.

----------


## "tina"

Evo da vam se i ja konačno javim. Tek sam sad došla do
kompa. Moja beta je danas bila 325,40! 
Sad konačno mogu malo odahnuti.
Tibi tvoja beta je prekrasna i ja se isto slažem sa svima
da su to sigurno blizančeki.
Ordep čestitam ti od  :Heart:

----------


## Bab

"tina", čestitam ti na lijepom duplanju ß...sad zbilja možeš odahnuti i prepustiti se uživanju u trudnoći  :Smile:

----------


## ivica_k

"tina", čestitke na pravilnom duplanju bete i neka se tako nastavi do kraja!
Bab, :Bye:

----------


## ina33

*Ordep* i "*tina"*, čestitam  :Smile: !!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Hvala, onda neću brinuti.


meni je isto znalo poslije pregleda  biti malo   krvi na gacicama,  ali me gin. upozori prije nego ja vidim.....

----------


## kiara79

Evo da konačno i ja skuham finu mirišljavu kavicu,nes,čaj,cappuccino....samo se poslužite...
ordep,"tina",tibi,čestitam od srca..

svima ostalima želim svu sreću u postupcima i da čim prije držimo svoje mirišljave smotuljke..
svim aza sve kaj vam treba,uzmite po potrebi..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sretna35

Kiara hvala na kavici.
Pozdravljaju vas sretna i andream s prave kavice, imali smo uspješnu poduku i samodavanje decapeptyla danas ujutro...

----------


## sretna35

a doma imamo prave male puzavce za podršku, dok morana odlučno puže, vedran je u stopu prati a padne i pokoji zagrljajčić...

----------


## Snekica

Tina, beta ti skače super! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Bravo!

----------


## Tibi

> a doma imamo prave male puzavce za podršku, dok morana odlučno puže, vedran je u stopu prati a padne i pokoji zagrljajčić...


 :Zaljubljen: 
*andream* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*tina* jeeeee, bravo za duplanje. Kad imaš uzv? Mene su naručili tek za tjedan dana. Tko će izdržati do tada  :Rolling Eyes: . Jedva čekam da vidim koliko nas je...
*Denny* kad je tvoj uzv?
*Lua* za dobitni sa smrzlićima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
svima kome god što treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Denny

Meni je uzv u ponedjeljak, to će biti na 6+0. Jeli to prerano?
*Morani i Vedranu*  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  za uspješno puzanje!

----------


## Snekica

Denny, happy B-day!  :Kiss:

----------


## Denny

*Ordep* baš me razveselila tvoja trudnoća!  :Very Happy:  Dakle IVF mame, oprez!  :Grin: 
*tiki_a, corinaII* jako mi je žao cure!  :Love: 
*andream* super za bockanje, samo tako nastavi i stiže dogodine nova puzalica ili puzavac!  :Klap:

----------


## Denny

I da, hvala ti *Snekice*!  :Kiss:  Ovo će biti jedan jaaaako lijepi rođendan!  :Very Happy: 
Naravno, svi ste pozvani na tortu i kolače! 

Šaljem vam puno sunčanih i slavljeničkih vibrica da nam se ovaj jesenski vlakić ipak popuni novim trudnicama, a posebno me raduju ova prirodna čuda!   :Zaljubljen: 
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
svima za sve što vam treba!  :Heart:

----------


## rose

pozdrav svima...
vjerovatno bi ovo trebala pitati na "nakon transfera" ali kako tamo rijetko ima koga pitam ovdje,nadam se da nećete zamjerit
danas mi je 8dnt i jutros oko 6 me probudila bol u stomaku ali kao menstrualna,trajala je nekih pola sata i sad ništa,krvi nema... a joj sve mi se čini da ništa ni od ovog postupka...

ima li ko sa sličnom pričom i sretnim završetkom?
Denny srean rođendan!!!
novim trudnicama sve najbolje a ostalima sve što treba

----------


## Tibi

> Meni je uzv u ponedjeljak, to će biti na 6+0. Jeli to prerano?


nije prerano, oko 6.tjedna bi se trebalo vidjeti srčeko, ali ako i bude rano za srčeko svakako ćeš moći vidjeti svoju malu točkica (jedna ili dvije)  :Zaljubljen: 
i draga sretan ti ovaj najsretniji rođendan od srca  :Heart: 

mi ćemo biti 5+5 na kontroli, nadam se da ćemo i mi uspjeti vidjeti srčeko
svima za štogod vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vesnare

*Tina* i *Tibi* bravo za lijepo duplanje :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*Ordep* čestitke na čudu :Very Happy: 
*Denny* - nije ti rano za UZV. Ginić sa dobrom opremom sa punih 6 tjedana može vidjeti i srčeko :Heart:  ili dva :Wink:

----------


## Adikica

Deny veliki  :Love:  ti šaljem , nismo se dugo čule nedostaje mi tvog optimizma na ovom forumu.Draga od srca ti čestitam rođendan nisi mogla dobiti ljepši poklon i da mala srca prokucaju . 
Svim ostalim curama sretno.
Kod mene sve standardno danas mi je 10dnt , ponekada osjetim bolove pms pa onda stanu , a grudi su mi napuhane od prvog dana et to je sve što osjećam ,juče me ništa nije bolilo jer kada ne boli ja se pitam zašto ne boli , kada boli onda muka da ne dobijem , ma mislim više za ispalit  Betu vjerojatno radim u ponedjeljak 14 dnt je sam tek primila choragon u ponedjeljak pa se bojim lažno pozitivnog testa.
Cure samo da vas pitam kada vi pričate o grčevima u stomaku jesu to kod vas menstrualni grčevi ili neki drugi  jer ja ništa ne osjetim nego  malo me boli kao pms i stane.

----------


## mare41

rose, posebno navijam za prašku betu, koliko znam-cure kažu da su simptomi T slični pms-u, evo .~~~~~~~za do bete

----------


## aleksandraj

Cure, grcevi mogu znaciti i jedno i drugo. Bolne grudi mogu biti znak trudnoce, ali i kad se ispusu moze biti ok, jer se sjecam slucaja Strike koja je pred betu rekla da su je grudi prestale boljeti, a onda trojkice....dakle, sve je individualno pa se bolje ne sekirati. Ha,ha, iako i ja pred betu pratim svaki znak.....

----------


## micek

evo curke sad se mogu i ja javiti! inače vas redovito čitam ali jako rijetko pišem pa sam se sada odlučila javiti vam i svoj pozitivan test. Nalaz bete ću znati tek oko 16 sati. Inače meni je danas 13dnt. Vraćene dvije blastociste i za sada su dobitne a nadam se da će beta to i potvrditi. Mogu vam reći da nisam imala nikakve simptome, prsa su me bolila na početku ali su prestala i ispuhala se, a zadnja tri dana sam imala osječaj kao da ću procuriti kad ono danas iznenađenje.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Čestitam, *Micek*! A gdje si bila u postupku?

----------


## coolerica

"tina", tibi i Ordep velike čestitke, doista ste zaslužile
micek- neka beta potvrdi taj plus ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Denny sretan ti rođendan i nemoj se uplašiti ako slučajno sa 6+0 ne vidiš srčeko..meni se na 5+5 (kod moje dokice)nije vidilo a na 6+2 (kod reša) je lupalo k'o ludo.. i još je Reš rekao da je dobar znak kad se srce vidi tako rano..znači može i koji dan kasnije.

----------


## ZAUZETA

*Rose* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   vibriram da je to bila implantacija,  bilo je slučajeva takovih bolova,  drži se  :Heart: 

*Adikica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:   za ponedjeljak  :Smile: 

*Denny* :Teletubbies:  SRETAN TI ROĐENDAN!!!

*micek*  bravo za +  čekamo betu  :Klap:

----------


## mare41

coolerica :Heart: , update-tiraj potpis :Smile: 
micek :Very Happy: za + i ~~~za betu

----------


## ivica_k

> evo curke sad se mogu i ja javiti! inače vas redovito čitam ali jako rijetko pišem pa sam se sada odlučila javiti vam i svoj pozitivan test. Nalaz bete ću znati tek oko 16 sati. Inače meni je danas 13dnt. Vraćene dvije blastociste i za sada su dobitne a nadam se da će beta to i potvrditi. Mogu vam reći da nisam imala nikakve simptome, prsa su me bolila na početku ali su prestala i ispuhala se, a zadnja tri dana sam imala osječaj kao da ću procuriti kad ono danas iznenađenje.


bravo micek, ti si naša prva forumska trudnica iz rujanskog postupka u mb! čestitke, i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za visoku betu!

----------


## ina33

Čestitam, micek  :Smile: !

----------


## rozalija

> Čestitam, micek !


X

----------


## rozalija

Cure nama još ostaje nekih 20 dana da upoznamo malu princezu Jelenu, jako smo nestrpljivi obadvoje i volili bih da tih 20 dana proleti ko tren. Inače sa dr smo dogovorili carski rez između 15-20.10. a 11.10. ja idem u bolnicu, par dana će me prije promatrati malo, najviše će mi mjeriti APTV zbog fragmina kojeg primam a onda ubrzo stiže naša bebica.

----------


## micek

> Čestitam, *Micek*! A gdje si bila u postupku?


bila sam u mariboru

----------


## micek

hvala cure, javim betu kad saznam

----------


## "tina"

Denny sretan ročkas ! :Joggler: 
rose i ja sam ti imala stalno osjećaj da će M doći.
Adkica držim fige za tetu betu u ponedjeljak.  :Heart: 
micek čestitam ti na plusiću, prekrasna vijest.
Još jedna trudnica.  :Very Happy: 
Tibi meni je sestra rekla da dođem na uzv tri tjedna nakon 
transfera tako da ću ja ići 05. 10. Danas sam bila kod svoje
socijalne ginekologice po uputnice za taj uzv pa sam je pitala
kako se sad to točno računa moja trudnoća pošto je moj postupak
bio sa kontracepcijom pa tek stimulacija. Rekla je da ona to 
računa od 01. 09. znači ja sam sad po tome trudna 4 + 1.
Kaj vi mislite?

----------


## "tina"

Rozalija da vam cim prije prođe vrijeme da ugledate svoju ljubav!  :Heart: 
Vidim da si i ti koristila fragmin kao što i ja koristim. 
Ako smijem pitati carski rez ste dogovorili zbog koristenja
fragmina ili se bebica nije okrenula na glavicu?

----------


## ina33

> Rekla je da ona to 
> računa od 01. 09. znači ja sam sad po tome trudna 4 + 1.
> Kaj vi mislite?


Socijalni ginekolozi najčešće računaju od 1. dana zadnje menge, bez obzira što se ovdje sve zna. Poslije, ako to postane bitno (a kod blizanaca možda bude jer će se evenutalno planirati elektivni carski), računa se po kalendaru za IVF jer se tu sve zna, ali to je too much to ask socijalnog ginića.

Evo ti tog kalendarda za računanje IVF trudnoća, za 3.dnevni transfer i za 5.dnevni transfer:

http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...ndar&Itemid=89

*Rozalija*, sretno  :Smile: !!! Još malo...

----------


## angel 1

> Cure nama još ostaje nekih 20 dana da upoznamo malu princezu Jelenu, jako smo nestrpljivi obadvoje i volili bih da tih 20 dana proleti ko tren. Inače sa dr smo dogovorili carski rez između 15-20.10. a 11.10. ja idem u bolnicu, par dana će me prije promatrati malo, najviše će mi mjeriti APTV zbog fragmina kojeg primam a onda ubrzo stiže naša bebica.


Joj *Rozalija* razumijem te skroz... i ja bi da je već siječanj...  :Zaljubljen:   Držim fige da sve prođe super, u najboljem redu i još malo pa će te grliti svoju Jelenicu..  :Zaljubljen: 
I čestitke svim novim trudnicama  :Klap:

----------


## rozalija

> Rozalija da vam cim prije prođe vrijeme da ugledate svoju ljubav! 
> Vidim da si i ti koristila fragmin kao što i ja koristim. 
> Ako smijem pitati carski rez ste dogovorili zbog koristenja
> fragmina ili se bebica nije okrenula na glavicu?


Hvala ti na lijepim željama.
Mi smo carski dogovorili i zbog fragmina i zbog toga što sam ja na početku trudnoće imala jako krvarenje, hematom pa doktor ne bi riskiro a i sam kaže znam koliko ste čekali bebicu pa ništa ne bi prepušto slučaju i izlago me prirodnom porodu, kaže ipak ćemo odraditi CR.

Ina hvala ti.

----------


## sretna35

> Meni je uzv u ponedjeljak, to će biti na 6+0. Jeli to prerano?
> *Morani i Vedranu*  za uspješno puzanje!


 Denny nije prerano
ma da ste ih vidjeli stvarno su bili preslatki dok su tako puzali i iskazivali znakove pažnje jedno drugom
svima na forumu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba da i njihovim kućama uskoro propuze mali puzavci

----------


## rozalija

> Joj *Rozalija* razumijem te skroz... i ja bi da je već siječanj...   Držim fige da sve prođe super, u najboljem redu i još malo pa će te grliti svoju Jelenicu.. 
> I čestitke svim novim trudnicama


Hvala ti draga moja i ja tebi želim da vrijeme do siječnja ti proleti ko tren, meni je ovih zadnjih mjesec dana proletilo, kupovala sam stvarčice za bebicu, uživala u tome maksimalno. I ti ćeš sada kada kreneš sa pripreprama za svoju mrvicu, ajme kako je to lijepo, kako samo čovjek uživa, zamišljajući svoje malo kako će u tome izgledati.
Pusica velika za tebe i malu bebicu.

----------


## sretna35

rozalija draga i ja sam postala tako nestrpljiva pod kraj trudnoće da ugledam svog ljepotana, ali sam se još načekala, Lupko je stigao tek s 41+6 i to carskim rezom nakon indukcije s kojom su me pokušavali poroditi tri dana

----------


## rozalija

> rozalija draga i ja sam postala tako nestrpljiva pod kraj trudnoće da ugledam svog ljepotana, ali sam se još načekala, Lupko je stigao tek s 41+6 i to carskim rezom nakon indukcije s kojom su me pokušavali poroditi tri dana


Ogromnu pusicu šaljem tebi i malom slatkom Lupkiću.
 :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## Denny

Cure, hvala vam od srca na čestitkama! Ljepši poklon zaista nisam mogla dobiti!  :Preskace uze:  :Sing:  :Joggler: 

*"tina"* meni je mpo dr. od dana punkcije oduzeo 14 dana i taj dan je uzeo kao dan zadnje menstruacije, iako je ona došla tri dana prije. Tako smo u biti dobili stvarno trajanje IVF trudnoće računajući dan punkcije kao 14 dc, odnosno dan ovulacije i začeća (što on i jest).
*rose* i ja sam imala menstrualne bolove, i to jake, ali su kratko trajali.
*micek* juppppiiiii za plus!!!  :Very Happy:  Bogu hvala, ipak nisam ostala sama u rujnu! 
*Rozalija* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najljepši susret sa malom Jelenom
*Adikice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ponedjeljak i veliku betu!

----------


## coolerica

> coolerica, update-tiraj potpis


ma kakvi, bojim se malera!  :Wink:

----------


## micek

evo trudnoća i potvrđena beta 13dnt 252,40!

----------


## ivica_k

odlična beta micek!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje!

----------


## narnija

jeee.bravo micek ..čestitam......Deny sretna ročkasssss.....puno vibri i pusa svima...ja još uviejk pričam sa svojim malcima i uvjerena sam da me je bar jedan poslušao .......i sada se gnjezdi ....mmmmmm

----------


## cranky

*Denny* sretan ti najsretniji rođendan  :Joggler:   :Sing: 

*Svim novim trudnicama* želim školsku trudnoću i da što prije ugledaju malo srčeko/a na UZV-u  :Zaljubljen: 

*Svim čekalicama*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kiara79

> odlična beta micek!
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje!


X

----------


## tiki_a

"tina"  :Very Happy: 
micek ČESTITAM  :Very Happy: 
Adikica~~~~~~~+
rose cijelo vrijeme mi se čini da će biti T~~~~~~
Jelena  :Zaljubljen: 
M&V  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## marti_sk

*micek, tina*, cestitam vam iz  :Heart: 

svima ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Aurora*

*micek* za tebe uopce nisam sumnjala da ces imati pozitivnu betu! Cestitam i zelim ti urednu trudnocu.  :Heart: 

*Denny* sretan rodjendan!   :Teletubbies: 

*narnija* ~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje malce neka se barem jedan udobno smjesti u maminu busu.

*Adikica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pozitivnu betu!

Svima ostalima pozdrav i  :Kiss: .

----------


## mromi30

bok curke :Smile: 
nisam se dugo javljala,al sam vas redovito pratila i vidim da ima dosta novih cura,a da su skoro sve moje suborke trbušaste ili su već dobile dječicu...

naime mojoj princezici je već trinaest mjeseci i one koje se sjećaju da sam je dobila prirodnjakom uz pomoć trava....

kad je malena napunila 6 mj. opet sam počela koristiti iste i evo prije dva dana napravim test i ono *POZITIVAN.
*tetu betu neću vaditi,nego ću čekati 7 tj.pa na pregled i onda vam javim što je bilo....

eto da malo i ja napunim jesenski vlakić i natavim daljni niz trudnica..

čestitke svima koje su uspjele do sada,a tužnicama jedan veeeliki  :Love:  i vjerujte doći će i vaše vrijeme :Kiss:

----------


## ivica_k

mromi30, ljepotica u avataru :Zaljubljen: 
čestitke na novoj trudnoći!

----------


## andream

> mromi30, ljepotica u avataru
> čestitke na novoj trudnoći!


potpis.

----------


## ana-

čestitke svim novim trudnicama od  :Heart: 
tužnicama  :Love:  i samo hrabro naprijed

Mi napunili 8mj,Martin ima dva zubića braco još ništa ali bu i on vjerujem uskoro  :Yes: 

Posjetili danas dr.L. da vidi dečke za zadnji dan na VV i da bi za godinu dana išli po smrzliće ako sve bude kako treba  :Very Happy:

----------


## "tina"

mromi30 kako lijepe vijesti, čestitam! :Heart:

----------


## Tibi

*Denny* za uzv u ponedjeljak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Adikica* za ogromnu betu u ponedjeljak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Rozalija* za skori susret sa princezom ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*"tina"* za uzv u utorak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*micek i mromi30* čestitam  :Very Happy: 
*narnija* ma ja sam sigurna da mrvice tebe čuju, da se barem jedna čvrsto primi za svoju mamu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*ana-* čestitke dečkima na napunjenih 8 mjeseci  :Zaljubljen: 
svim curama za štogod vam treba puuuunoooo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## loks

*micek* čestitam, prekrasna beta i da se dupla kako spada! koji vam je ovo postupak?

----------


## Ginger

Ordep i mromi  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam!!!!!

tibi  i tina lijepe bete!  :Very Happy: 

micek čestitke!  :Very Happy: 

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sretna35

> potpis.


i ja potpisujem ivicu_k

----------


## sretna35

> čestitke svim novim trudnicama od 
> tužnicama  i samo hrabro naprijed
> 
> Mi napunili 8mj,Martin ima dva zubića braco još ništa ali bu i on vjerujem uskoro 
> 
> Posjetili danas dr.L. da vidi dečke za zadnji dan na VV i da bi za godinu dana išli po smrzliće ako sve bude kako treba


super za dečke!!!

bravo za planove za smrzliće

i kako je bilo kod dr. Lučingera?
prošli tjedan smo bili MM, ja i Vedran, doktor nije puštao Vedrana iz ruku  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ana-

> super za dečke!!!
> 
> bravo za planove za smrzliće
> 
> i kako je bilo kod dr. Lučingera?
> prošli tjedan smo bili MM, ja i Vedran, doktor nije puštao Vedrana iz ruku



Doslovno prekrasan susret koliko god je bila mala gužvica uspio nas primiti,kad ih je vidio nije mogao skinuti  :Yes:  s lica da su ogromni i preslatki,pitao koliko imamo smrzlića i jel planiramo ići na njih na što je mm odgovorio bez okljevanja naravno dečkima trebaju sekice  :Laughing:  da kad se odlučimo da mu se javimo  :Very Happy:   da bu nam on onda napravio opet transfer ali da još malo pričekamo.

svima za sve kaj im treba šaljemo pregršt ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~ i puno pusa.

*Tibi*za tebe i mrvice velika i najveća  :Kiss:

----------


## aleksandraj

koliko lijepih vijesti, svima cestitke

----------


## tiki_a

mromi ČESTITAM  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## micek

> *micek* čestitam, prekrasna beta i da se dupla kako spada! koji vam je ovo postupak?


ovo nam je bio 4 postupak. 3 na VV kod dr. A i ovaj zadnji u Mariboru

----------


## rose

najprije,svim novim trudnicama čestitke...

meni je danas 9dnt i neznam šta bi mislila,pola dana me boli stomak pa pola ništa... bol je slična menstrualnoj ali nije ista...
uglavnom još nema krvi i nadam se da će tako ostat

----------


## tiki_a

rose puno ~~~~~~~~~+ Kad vadiš betu? Po planu 9-tog?

----------


## rose

hvala tiki-a... 
pa dokt.je napisala 9.10 ali to je već 17 dnt tako ću vjerovatno prije,naravno ako ne dobijem...
pošto se radi o transferu 3-dnevnog embija mogla bi već 12dnt mislim da bi trebalo pokazat

----------


## Kadauna

> hvala tiki-a... 
> pa dokt.je napisala 9.10 ali to je već 17 dnt tako ću vjerovatno prije,naravno ako ne dobijem...
> pošto se radi o transferu 3-dnevnog embija mogla bi već 12dnt mislim da bi trebalo pokazat


trebalo bi pokazati................ i 12 dnt (to bi bilo 15. dan nakon punkcije), tad bi beta već trebala biti prepoznatljiva. 

U svakom slučaju SREEEEEEEEEEETNOOOOOOOOOOO a ako mene moja matematika nije napustila... onda vadiš betu već u ponedjeljak!? 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## rose

da da u ponedjeljak imam u planu ako me prije vještica ne iznenadi.... držite fige

----------


## mare41

rose, Prag tako (kasno) traži betu, al vidim da ces poslusati cure, šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ponedjeljak, ne obaziri se na bolove, jedva čekam da javiš!

----------


## rozalija

> mromi Čestitam :-d :-d :-d


x
:-d:-d

----------


## tantolina

Bok,

Ne pišem baš često ali vas pratim svaki dan.....čestitam svim trudnicama....a ostalima želim da im već slijedeći postupak donese malog bebolinca....nama je danas 14 dpt beta 327,8...presretni smo....to nam je bio 2 ICSI....prvi obavili u rijeci a ovaj drugi u Ljubljani kod dr. Reša...3 dan vraćen 1 lijepi zametak...dr.bio jako zadovoljan...idemo na ultrazvuk 14.10....nadamo se da će biti sve ok... :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

mromi čestitke!
tantolina :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  (bete Reš tima me posebno vesele)

----------


## ina33

tantolina, čestitam  :Smile: !!!

----------


## ivica_k

tartolina, čestitke i od mene! javljate se trudnice, javljajte! :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

Tartolina, čestitam!!!

----------


## Ordep

mi bili u dr. bebici kuca srce i sve je ok, T smo 6tj :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ja još u šoku...Svim novim trudnicama čestitke od srca i neka vas bude šta više :Klap:  :Yes: 
čekalicama bete puno strpljenja i velllike tete bete
svima vellllikiiii cmooook od nas 

rozalija  :Love:

----------


## Lua

Mromi,Tantolina...čestitke...  :Smile: 
Rose~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!

Svim curama puno,puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bebel

> super za dečke!!!
> 
> bravo za planove za smrzliće
> 
> i kako je bilo kod dr. Lučingera?
> prošli tjedan smo bili MM, ja i Vedran, doktor nije puštao Vedrana iz ruku


 A Vedri je imao počasno mesto u ordinaciji-na polici dr. L.
Slikica je sjajna kao i avatar  :Yes:

----------


## Denny

1. mj.2010 
NinaB prirodno (nakon 1X AIH)
Cuceta – 1 stimulirani ICSI Split (nakon 3X AIH)
ž od boy – 2 stimulirani ICSI VV (nakon 1X ICSI)
Maiela – prirodno (nakon 3X AIH)
marta26 prirodno (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 1X klomifenski ICSI)

2. mj.2010 
Simby – 1 klomifenski ICSI – Vili (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Elli – prirodno (nakon 6X IVF bebica )
Blondy1 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
DinciP – 3 stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (Nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 2X Prirodna ICSI)
Duga56 – 2 IVF
Tarolina - 3 stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 6X AIH, 4X prirodnih IVF, 2X stimulirani IVF)
nina09 – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH, 2X stimulirani IVF)
blondy1 – 1 stimulirani ICSI VV
diabolica - 1 stimulirani IVF KBC RI (nakon 4X AIH)
Vinalina – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 6 > prirodnih IVF)

3. mj.2010 
Rozalija – 2 stimulirani ICSI Maribor (nakon 5X AIH, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X FET)
Suzanaab – 1 stimulirani ICSI Maribor
malena2 – stimulirani IVF Cito Split
Ginger – 1 stimulirani ICSI Vili (nakon 1X prirodni IVF, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X stimulirani ICSI – mala princeza) 
Weather – 3 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2X AIH, 2X klomifenski IVF)
Arkica – 4 polustimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (nakon 1X AIH, 2X stimulirani ICSI, 3X prirodni IVF)
Ketty28 – prirodno 
Fatamorgana – 1 stimulirani IVF Istanbul
mia – stimulirani IVF Prag
Goa – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
Mimek – stimulirani IVF
tanjack36 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
ines31 – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X prirodni IVF)
adriana_d – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH)
pčelica2009 – 7 stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 5X stimulirani IVF, 1X FET)

4. mj.2010 
ketyy – stimulirani ICSI Maribor
zvijezdica2 – stimulirani ICSI Prag
agility – 1 AIH SD
Anana1 – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X klomifenski ICSI)
Mikulica stimulirani IVF VV
Blekonja – 1 femarski ICSI Cito (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Vaka – 1 stimulirani IVF Vinogradska
Korny77 – IVF SD
Karla 1980 – 4 ICSI Maribor (Nakon 3X ICSI, 2X FET)
talia7 – ICSI Prag
mazica79 – prirodno (nakon 1XIVF) 

5. mj.2010 
diana – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
LEELOO77 – 2 stimulirani ICSI Prag (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI) 
Frka – stimulirani IVF VV 
Angel1 – 7 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2 stimulirani IVF, 2X prirodni IVF, 2X klomifenski IVF, 1X AIH) 
Coolerica – 2 stimulirani ICSI Postojna (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X AIH) 
BOZZ – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X AIH)
barbyRI – prirodno (nakon 1X ICSI) 
nena3beba – stimulirani ICSI Prag
betty – DAIH (nakon 1X AIH)
Vali- FET Maribor
Hello Kitty – 2 stimulirani IVF (nakon 1X IVF)

6. mj.2010 
Amly – 3 stimulirani IVF Njemacka (nakon 2X IVF)
Zeljana – stimulirani ICSI Slovenija
osijek – 2X stimulirani ICSI Petrova
bebica2009 – 8. IVF Vinogradska (nakon 1 stim., 4. prir. I 2. klomif.) 
draga – 4. FET VV(nakon 3 X AIH, 1X IVF, 3X FET) 
enya22 - prirodno (nakon svega i svačega) 
čupko 1 - 2. stimulirani IVF VV
kika84 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Prag
Natalina - 3. stimulirani IVF MB 
venera21 - 5. AIH Vinogradska 

7. mj.2010 
sandric - 1. stimulirani IVF MB 
evelin - 1. stimulirani IVF SD 
issa11 - 2. IVF Cito (nakon 1 stim. IVF) 
Sanjička - prirodno (nakon 1 stimulirani IVF i 2 prir. IVF) 
petra30 - 4. prir. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 3 x ICSI) 
marti78 - 2. FET Prag 
vesnare - 3 polustimulirani ICSI Cito (nakon 2X FET, 2X ICSI)
gričanka - ? IVF, Prag
beba.2 – 2 IVF (nakon 1X AIH, 1X IVF)

8. mj.2010 
AnneMarry – 1. stimulirani IVF, SD (nakon 5XIVF) 
Cranky – 1. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 3X AIH)
tini – 4. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 15 prir/klomif. IVF, 3 stimulirana IVF )
Jim - 2. IVF (iz odmrznutih js) SD (nakon 2 AIH, 1 stimulirani IVF )
lastavica1979 – prirodno

9. mj.2010 
Denny  – 1. stimulirani IVF, Cito  (nakon 3 AIH) 
Tibi – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska
“tina” – 2 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakn 2 AIH, 1 ICSI)
Ordep – prirodno
micek – 4. stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 3 IVF)  :Very Happy: 
mromi30 – prirodno  :Very Happy: 
tantolina – 2 stimulirani ICSI Ljubljana (nakon 1 ICSI)  :Very Happy: 
*
Naša lista* 
Čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Adikica - 04.10.
rose - 04.10.
narnija - 10.10.

Čekalice (F)ET 

Čekalice punkcije 

AIH, Prirodni IVF,ICSI 

Pikalice 
m arta
mare157 
andream

Klomifenke/Femarke
Mia Lilly

Šmrkalice i ostale supresije 

On-GO
medena8
Snekica
maca2
dudadudaduda
matto 
aleksandraj
Tia 
Gabi25
lucija83
Sela
Pirica
Linalena
ž od milivoj73 
Lua
kiara79
sbonetic
 
Hrabrice/Čekalice koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jesenski vlakić 
Deja2, nellyxy, miška, ANKARA, dim, zubica, marti_sk, ninatz, didicro, Mary Ann, zelimo_bebu, Acitam, curka, Sonja29, nena3beba, tonili, franka76, kata1, negra, Livija2, extreme, dariaaa, TeddyBearz, pippi, tikica, Biene, pujica, Andreja, sany22, tia_16, s_iva, Mariel, nini, Tayra, maya3, sissy, ponedjeljak, Fragola, Katarina, snjeska_ , gaia, philipa, necija mama, nestrpljiva, ana@zm, ella roo, AB7, nini, Patientia, danijelica, Madonna, philipa, Weather, Ana39, Ella03, luce_st, Mimi333, Kinki, Ljubica, gianna, Glorija, nirvana, Jill, Orline, Dadica, Reni76, Dodirko, Gabi, miška, bambus99, BLIZU, Jelena, Rene2, gianna, mišicalara, Dim, Capka, mušica, nata, missy, višnja, Kraljica18, Dusica1, maya3, amariya, molu, ZLATKA, nela., mrnjica, viky, regina78, sissy, Gosparka, ovnica29, Bebel, Ambra, Umma, IRENA456, Iva77, bernadette, simbi, choko, metkovk@, wewa, Bernadette, Miss July, TWEETY77, Ljubica, mala garava, Teodora, Ici, Splicanka, Mmaslacak, Draga, Kaća, tisa, Shanti, Andy, frka, Ksena28, molu, acitam, BHany, Amyx, RuzicaSB, Pato, dani39, Kika83, Točkalica, tigrical, jo1974, zedra, dir, Strumpfica, TwistedQ, Ameli, Natica, Elena-mk, Missy, ivana83, bubble_71, yasmina, nina1, gupi51, sivka, mare41, Vikki, Juliette, ninocka28, pinny, Marina27, Lilly, sivka, Ti, luna1, duba13, MAJONI974, Tuzna, Cortina, AuroraBlu, nataša, Kikla123, Miki76, marta7, zlatica, Romanica, modesty4, Cannisa, innu, Zeena, bublica3, Gizmos, Missixty, AnaK, n&a, Snow.ml, ivkica28, Gargamelica, Tigrical, Iberc, Marnie, Iva Mia 2009, Šiškica, Mimimuc, sumskovoce, dani82, Vojvođanka, Pimbli,  Mia74, Sanja1, trunčicabalunčica, crvenkapica77, ogla,  mini3, tlatinčica,  klara, Pinky, skandy, loks, mrkvica84, nokia, zrinkič, kik@, mimi81, Bab,  taca70, sany 7, đurđa76, sali, centaurea.in.spe, kandela, venera3, mirna26, Opa, suzzie2, NINA30, loryy, Bugaboo,  vita22, ivica_k, ZAUZETA, Aurora*, tiki_a, corinaII, mravak, ia30, kriistiina

----------


## micek

cure molim va pomoć! Moja beta 13dnt bila je 252,40 a danas 15dnt 430,60. Nije baš duplo veća. Da li je to ok ili ipak možda nekaj ne štima

----------


## micek

cure molim va pomoć! Moja beta 13dnt bila je 252,40 a danas 15dnt 430,60. Nije baš duplo veća. Da li je to ok ili ipak možda nekaj ne štima

----------


## Mali Mimi

Micek ne znam što bih ti rekla, možda da izvadiš opet za 2 dana pa će se već bolje vidjeti duplanje ili kontaktiraj doktora.
Svim novim trudnicama čestitam

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Micek*, nemoj previše brinuti. Nije ni naša Denny imala savršeno 2.duplanje, nego baš kao ti, malo manje nego duplo. Njen gin.nije uopće reagirao na to, i naravno da je 3.vađenje potvrdilo da nema mjesta za brigu.

----------


## micek

budem u ponedjeljak ponovo vadila da budem sigurna i nadam se da će iti u redu. cure hvala vam

----------


## marti_sk

> koliko lijepih vijesti, svima cestitke


potpisujem  :Heart:

----------


## Denny

Beta ti se uduplala za 1.7x, točno kao i moja. Ne moraš brinuti, to je još uvijek u granici normale. Krivo je mišljenje da se beta mora uduplati za 48 sati, može i za 48-72 sata.
Svakako je ponovi u ponedjeljak pa ćeš biti mirnija. I OBAVEZNO JE PONOVI U ISTOM LABU, to je jako važno.
Držim fige da sve bude ok!

----------


## micek

zašto je bitno da bude u istom labu? ovu drugu betu sam vadila u drugom laboratoriju, kaj misliš da to ima kakve veze?

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Micek,* naravno da ima veze! Neću ti sad objašnjavati jer nisam te struke. Ali zamisli da se ti ideš izvagati na 2 il i3 različite vage. Mala je vjerojatnost da će ti sve 3 pokazati u deku isti rezultat  :Wink:

----------


## mare41

Aurora, objašnjenje je sasvim ok :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Aurora, objašnjenje je sasvim ok


 :Smile:

----------


## narnija

da i još je bitno da se vadi u isto vrijeme ...ako si prvu vadila popodne a ovu ujutro normalno da ti se nije skroz uduplala..ali ja mislim da je ovo tvoje zanemarivo ...sve je super micek ništa ne brini

----------


## narnija

da i još je bitno da se vadi u isto vrijeme ...ako si prvu vadila popodne a ovu ujutro normalno da ti se nije skroz uduplala..ali ja mislim da je ovo tvoje zanemarivo ...sve je super micek ništa ne brini :Love:

----------


## bebach

> koliko lijepih vijesti, svima cestitke


 :Very Happy:  potpisujem!!!

Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za šta god vam treba!
 :Kiss:

----------


## micek

ok, hvala cure!

----------


## sretna35

tantolina, Ordep, mromi iskrene čestitke  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sretna35

*micek* bez brige si

----------


## sretna35

> A Vedri je imao počasno mesto u ordinaciji-na polici dr. L.
> Slikica je sjajna kao i avatar


ja sam donijela pun album slikica, a doktor je izabrao baš tu (možda i on škica na forum, a možda imamo sličan ukus)

----------


## tantolina

Cure, nakon jučerašnje pozitivne bete pojavio mi se smeđi iscjedak u vrlo malim količinama...vidjela na toal. papiru...što mislite da bi to moglo bit?malo me strah...jel još kome tako bilo? :Cekam:

----------


## ivica_k

tantolina, moguće da će trebati pojačati progesteron, injekcije proluton znaju biti preporuka dr.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

tantolina ČESTITAM  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~da sve bude ok

----------


## sretna35

> Cure, nakon jučerašnje pozitivne bete pojavio mi se smeđi iscjedak u vrlo malim količinama...vidjela na toal. papiru...što mislite da bi to moglo bit?malo me strah...jel još kome tako bilo?


ako je smeđkasti iscjedak može biti zaostalo implantacijsko krvarenje ili čak još od punkcije ili  transfera, bitno je da nema svježe crvene krvi u svakom slučaju treba upitati liječnika za savjet jer mogu biti vrlo različite stvari, najčešće potpuno bezazlene

kao što je ivica_k rekao možda će trebati pojačati progesteron bilo povećanjem terapije utrogestana ili vođenjem inekcija

svakako bih na tvom mjestu potražila savjet svog MPO-ovca

----------


## tantolina

tako sam nešto i mislila....izgleda kao nekakva dosta stara krv....odnosno sukrvica....i stvarno je skroz minimalno...ne dođe ni do dnevnog uloška...pojavi mi se samo ponekad nakon mokrenja na toal.papiru....mislim da ću sutra nazvat dr. Reša, sad je malo kasno....hvala svima na savjetima :Smile:

----------


## rose

tartolina,drži se,bit će sve to dobro....

kod mene ništa dobro,danas 11dnt nešto roskasto na gačicama,izgleda da menga stiže....
a tako sam se nadala...
sutra ću izvadit krv samo da potvrdim

----------


## narnija

ah taj smeđi iscjedak...ja se cure moje borim sa njim zadnjih pet godina ..imam  ga svaki ciklus u obliku spottinga par točkica na gaćicama i naravno i ovaj put je prisutan i danas i prekjučer ..danas mi je 5dpt i očajna sam jer već mislim da nije uspijelo ....molim vas što vi mislite od kuda to krvarenje...znači nikada nije crveno nego samo svijetlo ili tamno smeđe ?......

----------


## rose

tartolina,drži se,bit će sve to dobro....

kod mene ništa dobro,danas 11dnt nešto roskasto na gačicama,izgleda da menga stiže....
a tako sam se nadala...
sutra ću izvadit krv samo da potvrdim :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## narnija

ah taj smeđi iscjedak...ja se cure moje borim sa njim zadnjih pet godina ..imam ga svaki ciklus u obliku spottinga par točkica na gaćicama i naravno i ovaj put je prisutan i danas i prekjučer ..danas mi je 5dpt i očajna sam jer već mislim da nije uspijelo ....molim vas što vi mislite od kuda to krvarenje...znači nikada nije crveno nego samo svijetlo ili tamno smeđe ?...... :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sretna35

dobro jutro kuham kavu svim dragim forumašicama i šaljem bezbroj dobrih vibrica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ginger

jutro!
evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve





> tantolina, moguće da će trebati pojačati progesteron, injekcije proluton znaju biti preporuka dr.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


da, da, nas su spasile... a ja sam imala pravo pravcato krvarenje, gore od menge...
evo malo da se više ne ponovi i za ostatak t ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 :Kiss:

----------


## Mali Mimi

narnija a od kojeg dana ti se pojavljuje i kad prestaje taj iscjedak? Pošto kažeš da ti je i u normalnom ciklusu može biti nedostatak progesterona

----------


## narnija

Mali Mimi,

meni ti se uglavnom pojavljue u nrmalnom ciklusu recimo nekada 9 dc nekada 22dc ili par dana pred mengu , ništa obilno samo točkasto krvarenje na gačicama ...i sada poslije ovog postupka ista priča pa me malo strah .......

----------


## narnija

e i zaboravih napomenuti da mi je progesteron u redu ..svi hormoni su mi ok a ovaj mejsec utriće koristim još od punkcije pa ne bi trebalo faliti zar ne ?

----------


## Adikica

Cure i ovdje prijavljujem mija beta 14 dnt je 349

----------


## mare41

Adikica :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitkeeee

----------


## Snekica

*Adikica*, bravo!!! Čestitam!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

cestitam Adikica   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ivica_k

> Cure i ovdje prijavljujem mija beta 14 dnt je 349


čestitke Adikica, a čestitam i CITo ekipi!

----------


## andream

Adikica, pa ti si naša prva listopadska trudnica. Čestitam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Neskromno se nadam da ću ti se i ja pridružiti u vlakiću krajem mjeseca s još puno forumašica.

----------


## Bab

bravo Adikica...prekrasna ß

jeeeee...krenuo nam je jesenski vlak...neka se samo što brže napuni.

----------


## loks

tantolina i adikica

----------


## loks

:Very Happy:  (nastavak prijašnje porukice)

----------


## rose

Adikica čestitam od srca!!!!

i ja sam jutros vadila betu ali iskreno da potvrdim 0 jer mi je od jučer počelo nešto roskasto...
nalaz iza 6... a tako sam se nadala ovaj put ...

----------


## Bab

Rose, nemoj tako...sve dok tu nulu ne dobiješ u ruke, moraš biti pozitivna i vjerovati u najbolje. I mi skupa s tobom
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za iznenađenje  :Smile:

----------


## gargamelica

Ja bi vam se pridruzila ako smijem  :Smile: 
Jutros smo imali transfer dvije mrve (cito)
i jos bolji scenarij sest smrznutih ...napokon!!

adikice cestitam  :Smile:  
rose drzim fige

----------


## narnija

Adikica ...čestitam draga......vibrice za sve ..

----------


## ivica_k

rose, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za iznenadjenje!
gargamelice,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspješan niz iz Cita!
andream,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se upišeš na listopadsku listu trudnica!
puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~mariborčankama (mala2, nina1, mare157, blabla123, dudanešto), nek ovaj mjesec zauzmu svoje mjesto u vlakiću!

----------


## venera21

> e i zaboravih napomenuti da mi je progesteron u redu ..svi hormoni su mi ok a ovaj mejsec utriće koristim još od punkcije pa ne bi trebalo faliti zar ne ?


Ja sam isto imala spotting cca 6 mjeseci prije nego što sam ostala trudna, svaki mjesec. Dr. je to komentirao da je stvar u nestabilnoj sluznici maternice (radi nekog skoka ili pada hormona dolazi do toga), a moji svi nalazi i hormoni u redu. Taj ciklus kad sam ostala trudna inseminacijom, spotting sam imala 6-ti dan nakon inseminacije, pa ponovo dan, dva prije nego sam vadila betu. Nakon inseminacije sam uzimala utriće 3x1, a kad sam dr. javila betu pojačao ih je na 3x2. Isto mi nije bilo jasno, ako uzimam utriće zašto imam spotting?!
Držim fige da si trudna!

----------


## Gabi25

> rose, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za iznenadjenje!
> gargamelice,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspješan niz iz Cita!
> andream,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se upišeš na listopadsku listu trudnica!
> puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~mariborčankama (mala2, nina1, mare157, blabla123, dudanešto), nek ovaj mjesec zauzmu svoje mjesto u vlakiću!


ovo mogu samo potpisati, svaka čast ivica_k  :Smile:

----------


## micek

adikica čestitam!!!! i moja se beta napokon poduplala 100% i sada mogu mirne duše čekati ultrazvuk...13dnt 252,40, 15dnt 430,60, 17dnt 868,50

svim ostalim čekalicama puno pozitivnih vibrica i puno sreće

----------


## tiki_a

Adikica, bravo, ČESTITAM  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
rose, nadam se lijepoj beti~~~~~~~~~
gargamelica~~~~~~~za mrvice

----------


## tantolina

Adikica....čestitke   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Moja beta danas 1133...
Doktor kaže da je taj iscjedak česta pojava i da ne brinem....a danas polako prolazi...bilo je skroz malo..Još samo da dočekamo 14.10....
malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ kome za što treba

----------


## mimi81

Čestitke adikici i tantolini na betama, neka vam je sa srećom!!!
Svima kojima treba good vibrations....

----------


## "tina"

adkice cestitam ti od  :Heart: !
Gargamelice dobro nam došla!
rose da te ugodno iznenadi teta beta!
micek  :Very Happy:  za prekrasno duplanje. Znala sam ja da će sve biti super.
tantolina beta je super. Samo slušaj dr i bit ce sve u redu.
Ja idem sutra na prvi uzv. Držite fige da sve bude ok. 
Moram priznati da me malo strah.
PUSA SVIMA!

----------


## rose

evo stigla i moja beta,nažalost negativna...

----------


## vesnare

*Adikice* i ovdje čestitke :Very Happy: 
*Rose* nemoj gubiti nadu, bit će drugi put. Odmah u nove pobjede :Love: 
*Tantolina* bravo za predivno veliku betu :Very Happy: 
*Micek* bravo za još jedno duplanje :Very Happy: 
*Gargamelice* vibre da se malci ugnijezde ~~~~~~~~~~~
I svima kojima treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tantolina

žao mi je rose :Love:

----------


## Lua

Jako mi je žao Rose  :Love:  ....tako sam se nadala da će vam uspjeti...

----------


## Snekica

Rose, žao mi je!  :Love:  Isplači se, onda glavu gore i kreni dalje! Slijedeći dobitni, o.k.?

----------


## tiki_a

> Jako mi je žao Rose  ....tako sam se nadala da će vam uspjeti...


Potpisujem! ... žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## ZAUZETA

rose :Love: ,  žao mi je...  sve znamo, šta reći... nada umire posljednja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za idući puta :Heart:

----------


## "tina"

rose strasno mi je žao  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Tibi

> *Adikice* i ovdje čestitke
> *Rose* nemoj gubiti nadu, bit će drugi put. Odmah u nove pobjede
> *Tantolina* bravo za predivno veliku betu
> *Micek* bravo za još jedno duplanje
> *Gargamelice* vibre da se malci ugnijezde ~~~~~~~~~~~
> I svima kojima treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~


malo se šlepam pa potpisujem i još

*"tina"* za sutrašnji uzv ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*rose* jako mi je žao  :Love: 
a gdje nam je *Denny*? Kako je bilo danas na uzv?
svima puno za štogod vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## kiara79

adikice,super beta...čestitam :Very Happy: 
rose :Love: 
tina za sutrašnji uzv~~~~~~~~~~~ i lijepo duplanje

svima za sve što vam trba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

rose, jako mi je žao :Love: , idemo dalje

----------


## rose

hvala cure,nedam se ja,bit će, nekom prije nekom kasnije,samo treba biti uporan!!!
tina sretno sutra,javi nam kako je bilo...
denny čekamo....

svim ostalima pusa

----------


## aleksandraj

> rose, jako mi je žao, idemo dalje


Potpisujem, ali ne gubiti nadu...gargamelice, ovaj put uspjesna, sigurno

----------


## rozalija

> rose, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za iznenadjenje!
> gargamelice,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspješan niz iz Cita!
> andream,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se upišeš na listopadsku listu trudnica!
> puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~mariborčankama (mala2, nina1, mare157, blabla123, dudanešto), nek ovaj mjesec zauzmu svoje mjesto u vlakiću!


X

----------


## micek

rose iskreno mi je žao! budi hrabra i ne gubi nadu

----------


## micek

cure da vas pitam kad bih mogla na ultrazvuk a da bih trebala čuti malo srčeko? punkcija je bila 12 a transfer 17.09.

----------


## Sela

*Rose*,upornost ce se isplatiti!Sad sto je tu je,sljedeci puta sreca ce biti na tvojoj strani!

----------


## aleksandraj

> cure da vas pitam kad bih mogla na ultrazvuk a da bih trebala čuti malo srčeko? punkcija je bila 12 a transfer 17.09.


 
draga, evo ovdje sve pise

http://www.ivf.ca/duedate.php

----------


## marti_sk

*Adikice,* cestitam :Very Happy: 
*Rose,* draga zao mi je, mora biti sledeci put** 
*Tantolina 
*~~~~~~~~ za pun jesenski vlakic

----------


## sretna35

> *Adikice,* cestitam
> *Rose,* draga zao mi je, mora biti sledeci put** 
> *Tantolina 
> *~~~~~~~~ za pun jesenski vlakic


x

----------


## ZAUZETA

Rose,  imaš li još štogod zamrznuto,  kakve planove kuješ?

----------


## rose

> Rose,  imaš li još štogod zamrznuto,  kakve planove kuješ?


nažalost nemam..
moram sve ponovo,ali šta se mora nije teško... sad ćemo napravit malu pauzu najviše iz tog razloga šta moramo skupit love ali u planu nam je u 1mj. ponovo za Prag i PFC

kakvo je stanje s tobom?

----------


## sretna35

dobro jutro kuham finu kavicu svima

svima u postupcima sretno

andream ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~

----------


## Adikica

Hvala Vam cure svima od srca i ja sam tako sretna , sutra vadim drugu betu pa ćemo vidjeti kako se dupla.
Svim ostalim curama ;
Andream ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ malo vibri da se priključiš u vlakić
Rose  :Love: drži se draga upornost će se isplatiti iplači se i u nove pobjede
Gargamelica evo i  tebi malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam se draga priljučiš u vlakić 
Micek sretno ti na prvom UZV 
Tina i tebi sretno na UZV 
Svim ostalim curama  koje sam možda nenamjerno ispustila želim sreću i da im se ispune želje.

----------


## mare157

Evo da se ukrcam u vlakić odbrojavanja. Jučer odradili 1.UZV u Mb, sve super i krenuli sa pikanjem, 150IU Gonala/dan (2dnevno). UZV ponovo 11.10. Baš sam presretna ad je napokon stiglo i to vrijeme!

----------


## bublica3

Šaljem puno puno pozitivnih vibrica čekalicama BETE ~~~~~~ :Very Happy: ~~~~~~ :Very Happy: ~~~~~~~~ :Heart: ~~~~ za jesenski vlakić sreće  :Joggler:  


Trudnicama ~~~ :Heart: ~~~ mirnu i školsku trudnoću!!!

----------


## narnija

hej drage moje,
s obzirom da sam sama na temi "poslije transfera" nadam se da vas neću previše umoriti sa svojim  sumljivim pitanjima,
 što se tiće spotinga više se ne zamaram i nemam ga ali mi moje grudi nisu jasne ..počele su me boljeti poslije prve injekcije menopura i jučer i danas se ispuhale i više ništa ...šmrc...sad me to malo brine iako me možda opet počnu boljeti kada  teta  beta  počne jače rasti zar ne .? ........ne osječam nikakve posbene bolove...tu i tamo me križa zabole i lagani pms bolovi u trbuhu ali jedva zamjetni ........sada brzo sve trudnice recite da je i vama tako bilo.......pusa svima i puno vibrica

----------


## micek

narnija i meni su se grudi ispuhale i nisam imala nikakvih simptoma osim pred kraj tipične predmenstrualne bolove a na kraju na moje veliko iznenađenje beta pozitivna. Probaj ne pratiti simptome jer kao šta su cure prije pisale jedino ti je beta sigurna

----------


## Tibi

draga* narnija* točno znam kako se sada osjećaš  :Love: . Nadam se da ću te malo utješiti; ja ti nisam imala nikakve simptome. Jedino mi je zadnja 3-4 dana prije bete, teže padala hrana na želudac i počela sam se ustajati prije 6, inače baš ništa. I na kraju vidiš rezultat u potpisu. Ma sve ti je to individualno. Držim fige na rukama i nogama da prijaviš oooogrooomnu betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Denny* jaaaaviiii seeee, s nestrpljenjem čekamo tvoj izvještaj sa uzv
*Mare157* i *andream* za uspješne postupke~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Adikica* za lijepo duplanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*tina* za uzv ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
svima za štogod vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## andream

Evo samo na brzinu da vas sve pozdravim i zahvalim na vibricama. Sad već i ja osluškujem kakva bi mogla biti situacija, osim produžene M za sada nikakvih simptoma, znat ćemo sve sutra na UZV.
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~ od nas.

----------


## andream

A propo simptoma T, uvijek su me fascinirale raznorazne kombinacije i tumačenja, ali uistinu prije bete mislim da nema potrebe uopće se s time zamarati. Narnija, opusti se i samo pozitivo!

----------


## Bab

Cure, pa di nam je naš dobri duh foruma???

*Denny, jaaaaaaaaaaaviiiiiiiiiiii se...*
ne brinem jer sam sigurna da je sve OK, ali ipak bi svi bili mirniji da to čujemo iz njenih usta...

Svim ostalim curama punoˇ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve...neću nabrajati da nekoga ne zaboravim

----------


## rozalija

Javila se na Potpomognuta u Splitu.
Ogromnu pusicu šaljem dobrom duhu foruma i njenim malim mrvicama.
 :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Tibi

evo i ja sam sad vidjela za *Denny*, 2 GV, ajme divno  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen: . Draga naravno da će sve biti super. Evo puno za tebe i tvoje mrve ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
svim curama za štogod vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ZAUZETA

*Narnija*,  jedino beti vjeruj,  ostalo su bajke... ~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:  
*Rozalija*,  jel ti sad već odbrojavaš dane?  :Heart: 

*Rose*,  moj plan trenutno ne postoji... treba malo napuniti baterije i podići se iz pepela :Yes:

----------


## Bab

Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, denny, :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Bravo za dvije male mrvice :Saint:  :Saint: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ punoo vibrica za dalje.

----------


## rozalija

> *Narnija*,  jedino beti vjeruj,  ostalo su bajke... ~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
> *Rozalija*,  jel ti sad već odbrojavaš dane? 
> 
> *Rose*,  moj plan trenutno ne postoji... treba malo napuniti baterije i podići se iz pepela


Draga moja odbrojavam dane još malo i princeza je tu.
U ponedeljak idem za bolnicu da budem malo svom doktoru na oku, a on je rekoa da ćemo između 11 i 22.10. odraditi carski rez ovisno o tome kada on bude dežurni. Znači još nekih 15 dana i stiže naša mala bebica. Uzbuđena sam i nas dvoje živimo za taj trenutak.

Draga i tebi želim da ubrzo osjetiš ovu radost, odmori se sada malo, napuni baterije a onda hrabro u nove pobijede. Žene sa ovog foruma su borci, on uvijek idu dalje i sve na kraju dočekaju svoje male mrvice. Ne daj se, i ti ćeš nama ubrzo biti mama. :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## rozalija

milion ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ šaljem našem dobrom duhu foruma, za njene dvije male mrvice. Sve će da bude superrrrrrrrr.

----------


## narnija

Supić za Deny....je.....
 hvala curke na potpori i podršci ...stvarno ste divne ja ujutro čim dođem na posao prvo sam ovdje da vidim da li ste mi što pametno odgovorile i vi me uvijek iznenadite ..Venera me totalno smirila što se tiće spotinga a  vi ostale divne ste ......pusa svima .........velika

----------


## Mali Mimi

Tantolina baš mi je drago da je beta visoka, nadam se da si malo odahnula i puno~~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje :Klap: 
Denny bravo za dvojčeke :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Rozalija ti još malo i gotovo, a ko da si jučer pisala da ideš u Sloveniju :Klap:

----------


## Snekica

Rozalija, zar već??? ...pa kad prije...? Šala! Znači, još malo pa nestalo, ha?  :Smile: 
Denny, toliko si čekala bebicu, a sad dvije!!! Wooooowwwww!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Narnija, don`t worry, be happy! :Grin: 

Svima veliki  :Kiss:

----------


## "tina"

Denny čestitam ti na tvojim bebolinačima  :Heart:   :Heart: !
Mi danas bili na našem prvom uzv. Imamo jednu malu
mrvu. Isto za sada sve u redu. Srčeko nam još ne 
kuca ali veli dr da je još prerano. Kontrola nam je
12. 10. sa uputnicom za bolničko liječenje jel moram
zbog fragmina. Možda ostanem jedan dan u bolnici, a
možda i ne nisam baš dobro skužila. Ja se več pikam
sa fragminom od transfera tak da možda neću trebati
ostati. Budemo vidjeli.
Pozdrav svima!
Danny kad ćeš ti ponovno na uzv?

----------


## gargamelica

Aleksandraj hvala ti ...i tebi sretno :Very Happy: 
Rozalija sretno sa porodom ...prvi susret s vasom curom wou  :Heart: 
Denny to su mali borci ...ne brini ... :Zaljubljen: 

svim curama puuuno vibrica  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Tina kako to da si na fragminu, jesi bila na nekim pretragama poslije gubitka blizanaca ili su ti dali za preventivu?

----------


## sretna35

bravo Denny za 2 mrvice i

tina za jednu supać

----------


## "tina"

Mala Mimi poslije kiretaže dr me slao vaditi KKS, protein C i S
Faktor II, Faktor V leiden, LAC, aCL IgG i IgM, MTHFR, PAI 1 i 2,
antitrombin III.
Moj nalaz je bio 5G/4G heterozigot PAI 1.
Terapija mi je bila od početka Andol 100 i onda sam od 
transfera krenula sa Fragmin injekcijama koje mi moj
mužić daje.
Vjerovatno je to i bio razlog zašto sam izgubila svoje bebice.
Nadam se da će sada biti sve u redu.

----------


## narnija

curke,

ja večeras baš dosta iscjedka čak i crvenog ...katastrofa ..cicke se ispuhale ...8 dan od et šta da radim ...za betu mi je rano a moram nešto poduzeti jer ako se pojača onda sam već dobila mengu ali stvarno prerano zar ne ?

----------


## Kadauna

Svima dobro jutro, 

čekalicama nakon transfera ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pozitivne testove i bete, čekalicama punkcije da dobiju razumni broj j.s. koji se mogu oploditi a da se ostatak ne baca kao u nekim ili većini klinika, ministru Milinoviću i sljedbenicima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što skorije prosvijetljenje koje će omogućiti promjene u zakonu i opet normalno liječenje u HR jer je ovo u ovakvom stanju katastrofalno i *umjesto da zatrudni svaka treća nakon IVF-a/ICSI-a zatrudnjuje s ovakvim zakonom tek svaka peta................... ;-( 
*

----------


## Kadauna

http://hrt.hr/?id=enz&tx_ttnews[cat]=119

evo pogledajte kako na koji način ministar Milinović najavljuje obmanu, 05.10. već zna da će rezultati na kraju godine biti bolji, vidovit je pored svih ostalih vrlina

24:30 minuta dnevnika, pa pogledajte cijeli prilog.

----------


## tantolina

Cure ja sinoć prokrvarila....nije strašno ali je krv.....kaže doktor da ne mora bit ništa, a i može....užasno me strah...sad je stalo...više nema svješe krvi samo stara...kaže moj soc. ginić da dođem oko 13 pa daćemo pogledat... :Sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 
zašto sad kad je sve dobro krenulo...uvijek neki problemi.... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mare41

tantolina~~~~~~~~~da bude sve dobro
Danas posebne ~~~~~~~~~transferima, da nas za 2 tjedna razvesele lijepim betama

----------


## Ginger

> http://hrt.hr/?id=enz&tx_ttnews[cat]=119
> 
> evo pogledajte kako na koji način ministar Milinović najavljuje obmanu, 05.10. već zna da će rezultati na kraju godine biti bolji, vidovit je pored svih ostalih vrlina
> 
> 24:30 minuta dnevnika, pa pogledajte cijeli prilog.


 :Evil or Very Mad:  gledala i tlak mi skočio, skoro opet završila u bolnici

----------


## Ginger

tantolina ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude ok
moje obje trudnoće su počela krvarenjem
u oba slučaja obilnim
u prvoj je krvaruckalo do negdje 12. tjedna, a u drugoj je bilo obilnije nego menga
malo se smiri, lezi samo, i nadam se da će na pregledu biti sve ok
drži se

----------


## Denny

1. mj.2010 
NinaB prirodno (nakon 1X AIH)
Cuceta – 1 stimulirani ICSI Split (nakon 3X AIH)
ž od boy – 2 stimulirani ICSI VV (nakon 1X ICSI)
Maiela – prirodno (nakon 3X AIH)
marta26 prirodno (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 1X klomifenski ICSI)

2. mj.2010 
Simby – 1 klomifenski ICSI – Vili (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Elli – prirodno (nakon 6X IVF bebica )
Blondy1 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
DinciP – 3 stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (Nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 2X Prirodna ICSI)
Duga56 – 2 IVF
Tarolina - 3 stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 6X AIH, 4X prirodnih IVF, 2X stimulirani IVF)
nina09 – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH, 2X stimulirani IVF)
blondy1 – 1 stimulirani ICSI VV
diabolica - 1 stimulirani IVF KBC RI (nakon 4X AIH)
Vinalina – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 6 > prirodnih IVF)

3. mj.2010 
Rozalija – 2 stimulirani ICSI Maribor (nakon 5X AIH, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X FET)
Suzanaab – 1 stimulirani ICSI Maribor
malena2 – stimulirani IVF Cito Split
Ginger – 1 stimulirani ICSI Vili (nakon 1X prirodni IVF, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X stimulirani ICSI – mala princeza) 
Weather – 3 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2X AIH, 2X klomifenski IVF)
Arkica – 4 polustimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (nakon 1X AIH, 2X stimulirani ICSI, 3X prirodni IVF)
Ketty28 – prirodno 
Fatamorgana – 1 stimulirani IVF Istanbul
mia – stimulirani IVF Prag
Goa – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
Mimek – stimulirani IVF
tanjack36 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
ines31 – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X prirodni IVF)
adriana_d – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH)
pčelica2009 – 7 stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 5X stimulirani IVF, 1X FET)

4. mj.2010 
ketyy – stimulirani ICSI Maribor
zvijezdica2 – stimulirani ICSI Prag
agility – 1 AIH SD
Anana1 – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X klomifenski ICSI)
Mikulica stimulirani IVF VV
Blekonja – 1 femarski ICSI Cito (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Vaka – 1 stimulirani IVF Vinogradska
Korny77 – IVF SD
Karla 1980 – 4 ICSI Maribor (Nakon 3X ICSI, 2X FET)
talia7 – ICSI Prag
mazica79 – prirodno (nakon 1XIVF) 

5. mj.2010 
diana – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
LEELOO77 – 2 stimulirani ICSI Prag (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI) 
Frka – stimulirani IVF VV 
Angel1 – 7 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2 stimulirani IVF, 2X prirodni IVF, 2X klomifenski IVF, 1X AIH) 
Coolerica – 2 stimulirani ICSI Postojna (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X AIH) 
BOZZ – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X AIH)
barbyRI – prirodno (nakon 1X ICSI) 
nena3beba – stimulirani ICSI Prag
betty – DAIH (nakon 1X AIH)
Vali- FET Maribor
Hello Kitty – 2 stimulirani IVF (nakon 1X IVF)

6. mj.2010 
Amly – 3 stimulirani IVF Njemacka (nakon 2X IVF)
Zeljana – stimulirani ICSI Slovenija
osijek – 2X stimulirani ICSI Petrova
bebica2009 – 8. IVF Vinogradska (nakon 1 stim., 4. prir. I 2. klomif.) 
draga – 4. FET VV(nakon 3 X AIH, 1X IVF, 3X FET) 
enya22 - prirodno (nakon svega i svačega) 
čupko 1 - 2. stimulirani IVF VV
kika84 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Prag
Natalina - 3. stimulirani IVF MB 
venera21 - 5. AIH Vinogradska 

7. mj.2010 
sandric - 1. stimulirani IVF MB 
evelin - 1. stimulirani IVF SD 
issa11 - 2. IVF Cito (nakon 1 stim. IVF) 
Sanjička - prirodno (nakon 1 stimulirani IVF i 2 prir. IVF) 
petra30 - 4. prir. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 3 x ICSI) 
marti78 - 2. FET Prag 
vesnare - 3 polustimulirani ICSI Cito (nakon 2X FET, 2X ICSI)
gričanka - ? IVF, Prag
beba.2 – 2 IVF (nakon 1X AIH, 1X IVF)

8. mj.2010 
AnneMarry – 1. stimulirani IVF, SD (nakon 5XIVF) 
Cranky – 1. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 3X AIH)
tini – 4. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 15 prir/klomif. IVF, 3 stimulirana IVF )
Jim - 2. IVF (iz odmrznutih js) SD (nakon 2 AIH, 1 stimulirani IVF )
lastavica1979 – prirodno

9. mj.2010 
Denny  – 1. stimulirani IVF, Cito  (nakon 3 AIH) 
Tibi – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska
“tina” – 2 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakn 2 AIH, 1 ICSI)
Ordep – prirodno
micek – 4. stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 3 IVF)
mromi30 – prirodno
tantolina – 2 stimulirani ICSI Ljubljana (nakon 1 ICSI)

10. mj.2010 
Adikica  – 2. stimulirani IVF, Cito  (nakon 1X IVF)  :Very Happy: 

*Naša lista* 
Čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
narnija ~ 10.10.
gargamelica ~ 18.10. 

Čekalice (F)ET 

Čekalice punkcije 

AIH, Prirodni IVF,ICSI 

Pikalice 
m arta
mare157 
andream

Klomifenke/Femarke
Mia Lilly

Šmrkalice i ostale supresije 

On-GO
medena8
Snekica
maca2
dudadudaduda
matto 
aleksandraj
Tia 
Gabi25
lucija83
Sela
Pirica
Linalena
ž od milivoj73 
Lua
kiara79
sbonetic
 
Hrabrice/Čekalice koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jesenski vlakić
Deja2, nellyxy, miška, ANKARA, dim, zubica, marti_sk, ninatz, didicro, Mary Ann, zelimo_bebu, Acitam, curka, Sonja29, nena3beba, tonili, franka76, kata1, negra, Livija2, extreme, dariaaa, TeddyBearz, pippi, tikica, Biene, pujica, Andreja, sany22, tia_16, s_iva, Mariel, nini, Tayra, maya3, sissy, ponedjeljak, Fragola, Katarina, snjeska_ , gaia, philipa, necija mama, nestrpljiva, ana@zm, ella roo, AB7, nini, Patientia, danijelica, Madonna, philipa, Weather, Ana39, Ella03, luce_st, Mimi333, Kinki, Ljubica, gianna, Glorija, nirvana, Jill, Orline, Dadica, Reni76, Dodirko, Gabi, miška, bambus99, BLIZU, Jelena, Rene2, gianna, mišicalara, Dim, Capka, mušica, nata, missy, višnja, Kraljica18, Dusica1, maya3, amariya, molu, ZLATKA, nela., mrnjica, viky, regina78, sissy, Gosparka, ovnica29, Bebel, Ambra, Umma, IRENA456, Iva77, bernadette, simbi, choko, metkovk@, wewa, Bernadette, Miss July, TWEETY77, Ljubica, mala garava, Teodora, Ici, Splicanka, Mmaslacak, Draga, Kaća, tisa, Shanti, Andy, frka, Ksena28, molu, acitam, BHany, Amyx, RuzicaSB, Pato, dani39, Kika83, Točkalica, tigrical, jo1974, zedra, dir, Strumpfica, TwistedQ, Ameli, Natica, Elena-mk, Missy, ivana83, bubble_71, yasmina, nina1, gupi51, sivka, mare41, Vikki, Juliette, ninocka28, pinny, Marina27, Lilly, sivka, Ti, luna1, duba13, MAJONI974, Tuzna, Cortina, AuroraBlu, nataša, Kikla123, Miki76, marta7, zlatica, Romanica, modesty4, Cannisa, innu, Zeena, bublica3, Gizmos, Missixty, AnaK, n&a, Snow.ml, ivkica28, Tigrical, Iberc, Marnie, Iva Mia 2009, Šiškica, Mimimuc, sumskovoce, dani82, Vojvođanka, Pimbli,  Mia74, Sanja1, trunčicabalunčica, crvenkapica77, ogla,  mini3, tlatinčica,  klara, Pinky, skandy, loks, mrkvica84, nokia, zrinkič, kik@, mimi81, Bab,  taca70, sany 7, đurđa76, sali, centaurea.in.spe, kandela, venera3, mirna26, Opa, suzzie2, NINA30, loryy, Bugaboo,  vita22, ivica_k, ZAUZETA, Aurora*, tiki_a, corinaII, mravak, ia30, kriistiina, rose

----------


## marti_sk

Denny  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen: 
"Tina"   :Very Happy: 
tantolina, ~~~~~~~ da bude sve dobro  :Love:

----------


## sretna35

> Denny  
> "Tina" 
> tantolina, ~~~~~~~ da bude sve dobro


x

----------


## Dodirko

Denny prekrasno!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Adikica

Moja beta 16 dnt iznosi 644 , 14 dnt je iznosila 349 ovo duplanje nije baš u duplo sestra u labu mi je rekla da je ovo super šta vi mislite.

----------


## luna1

pozdrav, pridružujem se jesenskom vlakiću, još sam pikalica danas četvrti dan i prvi uvz, da vidim s čim raspolažemo, Ginger baš sam ovih dana se sjetila tebe i mog zadnjem postupka, i tebe i kako je sve prošlo na kraju odlično.Cure ja idem četvrti puta i zadnji (jer stvarno mislim ovaj puta ostati trudna) jer mi mužić ima roćkas ovaj mjesec pa mislim da bi to bio najlješi poklon koji sanja već godinama......tako sam puno optimizma i volje.....

----------


## Bab

Adikica, nemam svog iskustva, ali znam da su cure pričale da ne mora bit baš duplo duplanje u 48 sati...tak da ja mislim da ti je to skroz OK, ali javit će se pametnije cure

Luna, pa di si ti ženo nestala?!
Baš mi je drago da je postupak krenuo i nadam se da će to biti najljepši poklon i tebi i TM !
Sretbo...a još malo i ja krećem tvojim stopama...ostavi malo tog optimizma i tamo u čekaoni, da ga i ja pokupim  :Smile: 

pusa i sretno svima!

----------


## matahari

evo drage moje i mi čekamo našu betu! danas odradili AIH! sretno svima!

----------


## Kadauna

> Moja beta 16 dnt iznosi 644 , 14 dnt je iznosila 349 ovo duplanje nije baš u duplo sestra u labu mi je rekla da je ovo super šta vi mislite.


Denny je imala upravo takvo duplanje, nije bilo baš 2x u 48 sati ali joj je liječnik rekao da je to ok i da duplanje ne mora biti baš u 48 sati nego može do 72, i tu si svakako unutar zadanih očekivanja. 

Šaljem link na stranicu koja je meni odlična, tamo možeš vidjeti sve u vezi duplanje bete: 
http://www.betabase.info/showDoubling.php?type=Single


i ovdje i prosječni iznosi bete od dana ovulacije/punkcije u našim slučajevima:
http://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single

----------


## ZAUZETA

*Adikica*,  beta se upla svakih 2 i pol dana znaći... svakih 60 sati i to je ok  :Smile: 
*Matahar*i ~~~~~~~~
*Luna1* ~~~~~~~~~
*Denny,* hvala za listu  :Love:

----------


## Denny

*Adikice* draga, beta ti se poduplala čak i brže nego moja, vjeruj mi, bit će to savršeno, i čestitam ti još jednom od srca!  :Very Happy: 
*rose* jako mi je žao, stvarno sam se nadala da je to to...  :Love: 
svim čekalicama i pikalicama  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*tantolina* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude ok!  

Cure veeeliki poljubac vam šaljem svima, tu sam ja, mislim na vas, vibram za vas, ali malo sam u komi, večinu dana (i noći) prespavam, nisam ovoliko spavala otkad sam se rodila, a ono malo šta sam budna forum ne radi...  :Evil or Very Mad:  Inaće osim tog spavanja, i dalje nemam ni jedan jedini simptom trudnoće...
Držite mi se, i neka se lijepo popuni naš jesenski vlakić!  :Kiss:

----------


## aleksandraj

Adikice, ma beta super raste...sto kaze Denny, is, is neg. mislima....

A sto ce tice simptoma, Denny, moja legica, mladja kao ja pa nije dobivala redovito  :Laughing:  isla na kontrolu zbog "zelucane gripe" koja nikako ne pust, a dr kaze vi ste trudni tri mjeseca....ti si jedna od onih blagoslovljenih koje trudnocu ni ne osjete. Cuvaj tvoje andjele i uzivaj

----------


## Denny

> Denny, ti si jedna od onih blagoslovljenih koje trudnocu ni ne osjete.


Ooooo, da!...  :Yes:

----------


## matahari

hvala! također!





> *Adikica*,  beta se upla svakih 2 i pol dana znaći... svakih 60 sati i to je ok 
> *Matahar*i ~~~~~~~~
> *Luna1* ~~~~~~~~~
> *Denny,* hvala za listu

----------


## Snekica

Eto da vam javim, ako kojiiiiim slučajem moj nalaz na klamidiju bude negativan, za vikend krećem s bockanjem!!! Danas sam dala bris i sutra će mi biti gotov, pa se iskreno nadam da bi sad mogli više i krenuti u taj postupak! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dobar nalaz  :Laughing: 

Denny, srećo, samo ti nama spavaj i slatko snivaj!!! 
Adikica, ma sve je za 5, ništa ne brini! 
Luna, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za što više js
Tantolina~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da bude sve ok

----------


## tantolina

Samo da Vam javim da je moja mrvica dobro....ipak su to moji geni...uporna je i tvrdoglava od početka....žilavo moje.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

tantolina :Very Happy:

----------


## sretna35

> Samo da Vam javim da je moja mrvica dobro....ipak su to moji geni...uporna je i tvrdoglava od početka....žilavo moje....


super vijesti

----------


## Kjara

šaljem hrpetinu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svima, pa si uzmite za što god vam treba

----------


## mare157

*tantolina* odlične vijesti!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za žilavu bebicu!
*luna* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za js, lijepe i kvalitetne
*matahari*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da brzo prođe čekanje i za lijepu betu!
*Denny* di si se pretplatila na takvu T? Daj da se i ja naručim  :Laughing: 

I šlag na kraju, moja draga *snekica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i još ~~~~~~~~ i još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ste istrijebili prokletu beštiju i da krenete u postupak s najboljim mogućim ishodom pa da skupa guramo (jer ja sam u svojoj glavi već T - vjerovatno sam luda od Gonala)  :Laughing: 

Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve šta treba!!!

----------


## Snekica

Mare moja, u podne ću znati da li palimo taj vlak više ili mu opet treba benzine  :Laughing:  A ova ludost od Gonala ti je zagarantirana zbog njihovog prijašnjeg vlasnika  :Laughing: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svima za sve, a ja sad odoh na kratki g.o. (neće biti ni interneta pa ću vas malo zapostaviti...) 
Do ponedjeljka  :Kiss:

----------


## loks

*adikica* ja se baš nikako sekirala ne bi...beta ti je prekrasna!
*matahari* sretno, da aih bude dobitan!
*snekica* javi se obavezno u podne, znam da će sve bit ok!
*mare157*  :Very Happy: , za sada samo ću samo jednom poskočit...čuvam ostale za proslavu tete bete!
i svim ostalim dragim suborkama  :Kiss:

----------


## luna1

adikica bit će to sve odlično nemoj brinuti.....sad se opusti..... 
matahari bit ćeš ti slijedeća i bit će dobitan.........snekica držim sternice.........

----------


## Bab

Svima šaljem puuuuuunooooo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve, ali danas nekak posebno za moju *Tibi* i njen UZV
go Tibi, go Tibi...i vrati nam se na najljepšim vijestima...jedva čekam brojno stanje, mada ne sumnjam u paran broj  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## "tina"

luna1 dobro došla!
Matahari za ogromnu betu  :Klap: 
tantolina za malu mrvicu  :Very Happy:  i sad samo laganini.
Snekice da beštija nestane
Tibi puno vibri za mala srčeka  :Heart:   :Heart: . Javi nam se!

----------


## andream

> luna1 dobro došla!
> Matahari za ogromnu betu 
> tantolina za malu mrvicu  i sad samo laganini.
> Snekice da beštija nestane
> Tibi puno vibri za mala srčeka  . Javi nam se!


 potpis.

----------


## Mali Mimi

tantolina baš mi je drago da je sve ok i puno~~~~~~~~~~da dalje bude školski i svim drugim curama koje su tek saznale betu ili još očekujue sretnu vijest šaljem~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Također Luna puno uspjeha s postupkom

----------


## sretna35

> potpis.


i ja potpisujem ono što je andream potpisala ( a što mogu kad uvijek netko prije mene sve pametno sroči)

----------


## Tibi

javljam da smo danas na uzv vidjeli 2 GV  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen: , srčeka se još ne vide, naručeni smo idući petak ponovno
svima puno za štogod vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Šiškica

Tibi čestitam na dva  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kiara79

Tibi čestitam...prekrasno.. :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sela

*Tibi cestitke*!!!
*Snekica* ugodan odmor prije *p*ocetka!!!

----------


## diki

Da se i ja napokon ovdje javim, za početak svim trudnicama čestitke i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje , a čekalicama držim fige do neba.
Ja sam danas vadila ß koja je po 4. put 0, ali sam sretna jer čim dođe vještica krećem s klomifenima i idem u nove pobjede :Very Happy:

----------


## kiara79

diki žao mi je zbog bete :Love: 
ali bravo :Klap: za optimizam...samo naprijed.evo za tebe~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i svima kojima treba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## rozalija

> *adikica* ja se baš nikako sekirala ne bi...beta ti je prekrasna!
> *matahari* sretno, da aih bude dobitan!
> *snekica* javi se obavezno u podne, znam da će sve bit ok!
> *mare157* , za sada samo ću samo jednom poskočit...čuvam ostale za proslavu tete bete!
> i svim ostalim dragim suborkama


X

----------


## rozalija

> Tibi čestitam na dva


X

----------


## rozalija

> diki žao mi je zbog bete
> ali bravoza optimizam...samo naprijed.evo za tebe~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> i svima kojima treba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


X

----------


## "tina"

diki  :Love: 
Tibi prekrasne vijesti  :Very Happy: . Ja sam bila sigurna da su dvije
bebice kad je beta bila prekrasna! Kaj dr veli koliko si
trudna? Mislim da smo ja i ti imale isti datum punkciju 
10. 09. a ja zaboravila pitati dr od uzbudenja.
Ja sa strpljenjem cekam 12. 10. i novi uzv i svim srcem se
nadam da ce nam srčeko do tad prokucati

----------


## tiki_a

Dakle Tibi  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen: 
diki  :Love:   :Klap:

----------


## Mimek

> javljam da smo danas na uzv vidjeli 2 GV  , srčeka se još ne vide, naručeni smo idući petak ponovno
> svima puno za štogod vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


ajme prekrasno ! sretno trudnice bit će i  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Dodirko

*Tibi *

----------


## marti_sk

> *Tibi *


 :Teletubbies:

----------


## matahari

nadamo se, nadamo!!!!




> luna1 dobro došla!
> Matahari za ogromnu betu 
> tantolina za malu mrvicu  i sad samo laganini.
> Snekice da beštija nestane
> Tibi puno vibri za mala srčeka  . Javi nam se!

----------


## Kadauna

Dobro jutro cureeeeeeeee 
Tibi čestitam od srca za dvije mrvice u koje ovdje nitko nije sumnjao, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv i otkucaje

----------


## andream

Tibi, a sad za dva srčeka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## matahari

tibi čestitke!!!!!!

----------


## Mia Lilly

Sad sam vidjela da je lista prošla već nekoliko puta. Ispada da sam na klomifenima mjesec dana...pa da prijavim da sam čekalica bete :Very Happy:

----------


## sretna35

Mia Lilly za veeeeliku betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Tibi za 2 srčeka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~

----------


## luna1

Tibi daješ nam ohrabrenje.......čestitke i da se svima nastavi takav niz

----------


## Tibi

> Tibi prekrasne vijesti . Ja sam bila sigurna da su dvije
> bebice kad je beta bila prekrasna! Kaj dr veli koliko si
> trudna? Mislim da smo ja i ti imale isti datum punkciju 
> 10. 09. a ja zaboravila pitati dr od uzbudenja.
> Ja sa strpljenjem cekam 12. 10. i novi uzv i svim srcem se
> nadam da ce nam srčeko do tad prokucati


*"tina"* danas sam okruglo 6 tjedana  :Smile: , obzirom da doktor računa od ZM, ali u pravu si, punkciju smo obje imale 10.09. Mislim da bi vam se 12.10. trebali vidjeti otkucaji. Mi idemo ponovno na uzv 15.10. 

hvala svima na čestitkama  :Kiss:  držite nam fige za slijedeći petak i da ovaj put bude sve ok do kraja

svima za štogod vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## cranky

Evo s malim zakašnjenjem  :Embarassed:  
*Denny* čestitam na 2 mrvice  :Very Happy: 

*Tibi,* draga moja, i tebi čestitam na 2 mrvice i vibram do neba da sve bude super do kraja  :Klap: 

Svima kome treba nek se posluže
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sretna35

danas je nešto mali promet ovdje uglavnom svima prisutnima puno sreće u postupcima ma u kojoj god fazi bili i ugodan ostatak od vikenda želim

----------


## šniki

Pa na forumu samo twinsići se redaju!!!!! Baš lijepo...( zainatile se cure i sad se redaju duplići) jupiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!
Baš mi je drago, Tibi i Denny ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude ok!!!

A pogleć ti malog Vedrana kako više nije mali.....ajme kako to prolazi.....!!!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Jučer je cijeli dan internet štekao
Tibi tebi puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da sve prođe u najboljem redu

----------


## Marnie

Tibi odlično za 2 mališana  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: !!

----------


## narnija

Tibi i Deny bravo curke...
.ja samo javljam da mi je menga već i završila ..tako da neću sutra niti vaditi betu...malo ću se odmoriti od svega pa za par mjeseci krenuti ispočetka...pusa svima !

----------


## kiara79

narnija žao mi je...

----------


## Gabi25

narnija baš mi je žao  :Sad:  drži se i u nove pobjede!!!

denny, Tibi, 2 mrvice, predivno :Zaljubljen: 

mare41~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i svima ostalima puno puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

Draga narnija, žao mi je  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## rozalija

> Draga narnija, žao mi je


X

----------


## Snekica

*Narnija*, žao mi je!  :Crying or Very sad: 
*Tibi*, ~~~~~~~~~~~za  :Heart:  :Heart: !
*"tina"* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za  :Heart: !
*Mia Lilly* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za VEEEELIKU betu!
*Loks, Mare157, Sela*...ma *svima* da ne brojim~~~~~~~~~~~~~ poslužite se!!!
------------------------------------------
E, sad *ja*! Beštija nestala, od danas sam pikalica!!!
I još da se pohvalim, za sad se bockam sama!!! Juuuupiiiii  :Very Happy: 
_p.s. Bit će meni juuuupiii sutra sa gonalima, lako je bilo danas samo sa Decap._ _(I to u autu negdje uz cestu kod Crikvenice...)_

----------


## tlatincica

Bravo Snekice!

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Snekica*, bravo za samobockanje. Ja nikad nisam skupila hrabrosti za to..

----------


## andream

Narnija, žao mi je, ali evo ~~~~~~~~~ za dalje.
Snekice, super da je beštija nestala, a sada samo smireno i polako dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~ od nas.

----------


## Snekica

*Mia Lilly*, možda ako se do kraja sama potrudim, možda i nešto i bude...Do sad su me uvijek drugi bockali, pa ništa. Možda si sama donesem sreću (naravno i uz MM)! Tebi je to sad prošlo i sad samo čekamo lijepu brojčicu da nam javiš! Kad vadiš ß? 
*Andream*

----------


## cranky

*Snekica*  :Very Happy:  super da si krenula tj da beštije nema i super da si samobockalica. Ne brini, ako sam ja kao "djevica" u postupcima uspjela sve to smućkat i bockat se, di nećeš ti  :Love: 
Šaljem ti bezbroj vibrica da ovaj bude dobitni ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

*Cranky*  :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

Snekica milion~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ti šaljem draga moja, da sve bude super, da nam ubrzo prijaviš lijepu betu. Pusica za tebe.

----------


## angel 1

*Snekica* i mene je u zadnjem (i dobitnom ) postupku po prvi put bockao mm....i eto upalilo ! Možda je u tome tajna... Držim fige da i tebi upali ! Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Tibi

*narnija* žao mi je  :Love: , puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje 
*snekica* konačno si i ti pikalica. Vibre do neba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~. I ja sam se ovaj postupak sama pikala i uopće nije strašno.
svima za štogod vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Cannisa

Snekica....bravo za samo pikanje. U zadnja dva postupka sam se i ja odlučila za samo pikanje, naravno uz pomoć MM i sve je super , puno bolje nego kada neko drugi. I mi smo to uz cestu na putu za Zg. Poslije je to sve postalo savim normalno....

----------


## bebach

*narnija*  :Love:  puuuno ~~~~~~~~~~ za nove pobjede!
*Tibi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za 2 mrvice!!!  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 
*Snekica*   :Very Happy:  milion ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti ovo samopikanje donese sreću i veeeeliku betu!!!  :Yes:

----------


## Snekica

Nadam se da hoće, feeling je tu, valjda nas neće neg. iznenaditi! Puj, puj, zle misli!!! 
 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## crvenkapica77

> *Narnija*, žao mi je! 
> *Tibi*, ~~~~~~~~~~~za !
> *"tina"* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za !
> *Mia Lilly* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za VEEEELIKU betu!
> *Loks, Mare157, Sela*...ma *svima* da ne brojim~~~~~~~~~~~~~ poslužite se!!!
> ------------------------------------------
> E, sad *ja*! Beštija nestala, od danas sam pikalica!!!
> I još da se pohvalim, za sad se bockam sama!!! Juuuupiiiii 
> _p.s. Bit će meni juuuupiii sutra sa gonalima, lako je bilo danas samo sa Decap._ _(I to u autu negdje uz cestu kod Crikvenice...)_


veliki  x
bravo  snekice

----------


## luna1

Narnija želim ti puno snage na nove pobjede........
Mila Lily za pozitivnu betu.......i svim čekalicama :Zaljubljen: 

Ja u srijedu punkcija konačno..... :Klap:

----------


## sretna35

luna1 sretno na punkciji

----------


## tiki_a

Hej Snekica duplo  :Klap: 
luna1~~~~~za lijepe js u srijedu
andream ~~~~~za folikuliće

----------


## Snekica

[QUOTE=Snekica
p.s. Bit će meni juuuupiii sutra sa gonalima, lako je bilo danas samo sa Decap.
Rješila ja i Gonale, pregrmila i sve za 5! [I]Ako mi ova roda ne donese sina ili kćer (ili oboje) prestati ću vjerovati u bajke[/I]...

----------


## Snekica

Ajme koji post sam poslala, sav neki zbrda zdola... Sorry svima... :Kiss:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Snekica, Loks, Mare157* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ovaj dobitni postupak i ogromne bete, od srca!!!!!

----------


## loks

dobro jutro drage moje...evo ja zauzeta od samog jutra, prvo pospana, pa žedna, gladna, sve to odradim pa se opeda umorim  :Grin: , nije lako...
e *snekice* legendo da mi te bilo vidit tamo uz cestu kako se bockaš...ako te ki vidija moglo mu je svašta past na pamet  :Laughing: 
joj kad bi si ja uspjela sama odradit to davanje špunte, ja tu iglu ni pogledat ne mogu...a i mm to radi tako profesionalno, uvik dobim i dodatnu njegu za pretrpljenu bol i strah  :Wink:  pa čemu ni forsirat!
*mare157* nadam se da je sve ok prošlo
*narnija*  :Love: 
*luna1* sretno na punkciji
*bebach* tebi poseban  :Kiss: 
*Mila Lily* nadam se da će beta biti najljepša ikad
i svim ostalim dragim ženama da što prije dočekaju svoje snove i drže svoje štručice!!!

----------


## loks

*sumskovoce* draga predloži kavicu...rado bi se rasčakulala, a i ona prošla nije baš uspjela!

----------


## luna1

čekalice moje samo da vam zaželim dobar dan, ja sam danas toliko nestrpljiva nikako da prođe da dođe srijeda.........pa vas sve jesenski toplo pozdravljam....

----------


## diki

i ja svim čekalicama koječega želim puno sreće i puuuno ~~~~~~~~~~za plodnu jesen.
I da prijavim da sam od jučer klomifenka , u četvrtak ultrazvuk pa ćemo vidjeti.....

----------


## bebach

> *sumskovoce* draga predloži kavicu...rado bi se rasčakulala, a i ona prošla nije baš uspjela!


*X*  :Klap: 

jedva čekam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## bebach

*loks* vejiki vejiki  :Kiss:  i bilijon ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
*Snekica, mare157*...ma svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve šta vam treba!  :Kiss:

----------


## sretna35

sve vas pozdravljamo i šaljemo brdo dobrih vibri moj Veki i ja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Denny

1. mj.2010 
NinaB prirodno (nakon 1X AIH)
Cuceta – 1 stimulirani ICSI Split (nakon 3X AIH)
ž od boy – 2 stimulirani ICSI VV (nakon 1X ICSI)
Maiela – prirodno (nakon 3X AIH)
marta26 prirodno (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 1X klomifenski ICSI)

2. mj.2010 
Simby – 1 klomifenski ICSI – Vili (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Elli – prirodno (nakon 6X IVF bebica )
Blondy1 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
DinciP – 3 stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (Nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 2X Prirodna ICSI)
Duga56 – 2 IVF
Tarolina - 3 stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 6X AIH, 4X prirodnih IVF, 2X stimulirani IVF)
nina09 – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH, 2X stimulirani IVF)
blondy1 – 1 stimulirani ICSI VV
diabolica - 1 stimulirani IVF KBC RI (nakon 4X AIH)
Vinalina – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 6 > prirodnih IVF)

3. mj.2010 
Rozalija – 2 stimulirani ICSI Maribor (nakon 5X AIH, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X FET)
Suzanaab – 1 stimulirani ICSI Maribor
malena2 – stimulirani IVF Cito Split
Ginger – 1 stimulirani ICSI Vili (nakon 1X prirodni IVF, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X stimulirani ICSI – mala princeza) 
Weather – 3 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2X AIH, 2X klomifenski IVF)
Arkica – 4 polustimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (nakon 1X AIH, 2X stimulirani ICSI, 3X prirodni IVF)
Ketty28 – prirodno 
Fatamorgana – 1 stimulirani IVF Istanbul
mia – stimulirani IVF Prag
Goa – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
Mimek – stimulirani IVF
tanjack36 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
ines31 – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X prirodni IVF)
adriana_d – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH)
pčelica2009 – 7 stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 5X stimulirani IVF, 1X FET)

4. mj.2010 
ketyy – stimulirani ICSI Maribor
zvijezdica2 – stimulirani ICSI Prag
agility – 1 AIH SD
Anana1 – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X klomifenski ICSI)
Mikulica stimulirani IVF VV
Blekonja – 1 femarski ICSI Cito (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Vaka – 1 stimulirani IVF Vinogradska
Korny77 – IVF SD
Karla 1980 – 4 ICSI Maribor (Nakon 3X ICSI, 2X FET)
talia7 – ICSI Prag
mazica79 – prirodno (nakon 1XIVF) 

5. mj.2010 
diana – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
LEELOO77 – 2 stimulirani ICSI Prag (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI) 
Frka – stimulirani IVF VV 
Angel1 – 7 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2 stimulirani IVF, 2X prirodni IVF, 2X klomifenski IVF, 1X AIH) 
Coolerica – 2 stimulirani ICSI Postojna (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X AIH) 
BOZZ – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X AIH)
barbyRI – prirodno (nakon 1X ICSI) 
nena3beba – stimulirani ICSI Prag
betty – DAIH (nakon 1X AIH)
Vali- FET Maribor
Hello Kitty – 2 stimulirani IVF (nakon 1X IVF)

6. mj.2010 
Amly – 3 stimulirani IVF Njemacka (nakon 2X IVF)
Zeljana – stimulirani ICSI Slovenija
osijek – 2X stimulirani ICSI Petrova
bebica2009 – 8. IVF Vinogradska (nakon 1 stim., 4. prir. I 2. klomif.) 
draga – 4. FET VV(nakon 3 X AIH, 1X IVF, 3X FET) 
enya22 - prirodno (nakon svega i svačega) 
čupko 1 - 2. stimulirani IVF VV
kika84 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Prag
Natalina - 3. stimulirani IVF MB 
venera21 - 5. AIH Vinogradska 

7. mj.2010 
sandric - 1. stimulirani IVF MB 
evelin - 1. stimulirani IVF SD 
issa11 - 2. IVF Cito (nakon 1 stim. IVF) 
Sanjička - prirodno (nakon 1 stimulirani IVF i 2 prir. IVF) 
petra30 - 4. prir. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 3 x ICSI) 
marti78 - 2. FET Prag 
vesnare - 3 polustimulirani ICSI Cito (nakon 2X FET, 2X ICSI)
gričanka - ? IVF, Prag
beba.2 – 2 IVF (nakon 1X AIH, 1X IVF)

8. mj.2010 
AnneMarry – 1. stimulirani IVF, SD (nakon 5XIVF) 
Cranky – 1. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 3X AIH)
tini – 4. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 15 prir/klomif. IVF, 3 stimulirana IVF )
Jim - 2. IVF (iz odmrznutih js) SD (nakon 2 AIH, 1 stimulirani IVF )
lastavica1979 – prirodno

9. mj.2010 
Denny  – 1. stimulirani IVF, Cito  (nakon 3 AIH) 
Tibi – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska
“tina” – 2 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakn 2 AIH, 1 ICSI)
Ordep – prirodno
micek – 4. stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 3 IVF)
mromi30 – prirodno
tantolina – 2 stimulirani ICSI Ljubljana (nakon 1 ICSI)

10. mj.2010 
Adikica  – 2. stimulirani IVF, Cito  (nakon 1X IVF) 

*Naša lista* 
Čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
gargamelica 18.10. 
matahari 20.10.
Mia Lilly
mare41 22.10.

Čekalice (F)ET 

Čekalice punkcije 
luna1

AIH, Prirodni IVF,ICSI 

Pikalice 
m arta
mare157 
andream
Snekica

Klomifenke/Femarke
matto 
diki

Šmrkalice i ostale supresije 

On-GO
medena8
maca2
dudadudaduda
aleksandraj
Tia 
Gabi25
lucija83
Sela
Pirica
Linalena
ž od milivoj73 
Lua
kiara79
sbonetic
 
Hrabrice/Čekalice koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jesenski vlakić  
Deja2, nellyxy, miška, ANKARA, dim, zubica, marti_sk, ninatz, didicro, Mary Ann, zelimo_bebu, Acitam, curka, Sonja29, nena3beba, tonili, franka76, kata1, negra, Livija2, extreme, dariaaa, TeddyBearz, pippi, tikica, Biene, pujica, Andreja, sany22, tia_16, s_iva, Mariel, nini, Tayra, maya3, sissy, ponedjeljak, Fragola, Katarina, snjeska_ , gaia, philipa, necija mama, nestrpljiva, ana@zm, ella roo, AB7, nini, Patientia, danijelica, Madonna, philipa, Weather, Ana39, Ella03, luce_st, Mimi333, Kinki, Ljubica, gianna, Glorija, nirvana, Jill, Orline, Dadica, Reni76, Dodirko, Gabi, miška, bambus99, BLIZU, Jelena, Rene2, gianna, mišicalara, Dim, Capka, mušica, nata, missy, višnja, Kraljica18, Dusica1, maya3, amariya, molu, ZLATKA, nela., mrnjica, viky, regina78, sissy, Gosparka, ovnica29, Bebel, Ambra, Umma, IRENA456, Iva77, bernadette, simbi, choko, metkovk@, wewa, Bernadette, Miss July, TWEETY77, Ljubica, mala garava, Teodora, Ici, Splicanka, Mmaslacak, Draga, Kaća, tisa, Shanti, Andy, frka, Ksena28, molu, acitam, BHany, Amyx, RuzicaSB, Pato, dani39, Kika83, Točkalica, tigrical, jo1974, zedra, dir, Strumpfica, TwistedQ, Ameli, Natica, Elena-mk, Missy, ivana83, bubble_71, yasmina, nina1, gupi51, sivka, mare41, Vikki, Juliette, ninocka28, pinny, Marina27, Lilly, sivka, Ti, duba13, MAJONI974, Tuzna, Cortina, AuroraBlu, nataša, Kikla123, Miki76, marta7, zlatica, Romanica, modesty4, Cannisa, innu, Zeena, bublica3, Gizmos, Missixty, AnaK, n&a, Snow.ml, ivkica28, Tigrical, Iberc, Marnie, Iva Mia 2009, Šiškica, Mimimuc, sumskovoce, dani82, Vojvođanka, Pimbli,  Mia74, Sanja1, trunčicabalunčica, crvenkapica77, ogla,  mini3, tlatinčica,  klara, Pinky, skandy, loks, mrkvica84, nokia, zrinkič, kik@, mimi81, Bab,  taca70, sany 7, đurđa76, sali, centaurea.in.spe, kandela, venera3, mirna26, Opa, suzzie2, NINA30, loryy, Bugaboo,  vita22, ivica_k, ZAUZETA, Aurora*, tiki_a, corinaII, mravak, ia30, kriistiina, rose, narnija

----------


## Denny

Uz neizostavne puse svima, puno osmjeha i dobrih želja za sve čekalice i trudilice, i 
*TOOOONE* trudnićke prašine za svih u postupcima i za čekalice bete!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~
za trbuščiće na božićnim fotkama i da se aparatima za mjerenje bete zavrti u glavi od velikih brojki!  :Yes: 
*Snekice* napokooon!  :Very Happy:  Pa-pa beštiji! 
*mare157* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*narnija*  :Love: 
*luna1* za lijepe js!

----------


## ivica_k

da i ja malo zavibram za sve cure u akcijama koje sam pohvatala;
mare41,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za cool betu 22.!
maca2,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~bravo za folikule, za nastavak u istom tonu!
nina30,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dogovor u vinogradskoj!
gargamelica,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za cito (čitaj: troznamenkastu) betu u ponedjeljak!
snekica,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoj dobitni postupak!
diki,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za klomifensko iznenadjenje!
luna1,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za četvrtu sreću!
modesty4,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~držim palčeve da sve prođe glatko!
amaria23,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoju morulu da se lijepo ugnijezdi!
milivoj73,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za prašku akciju!
i još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspješne postupke svima koje sam slučajno izostavila! :Very Happy:

----------


## Denny

E da, i ja bi još potpisala *ivicu_k* jer nisam pola pohvatala!  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:

----------


## Gabi

*Nina09* je danas rodila malog Petra  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .
Čestitke ponosnim roditeljima, a malom piceku velika pusa.  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

nina09 vau, zar već? ČESTITAM  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ginger

*nina09*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: čestitam od srca tebi i tatici, a našem malom sugrađaninu želim dobrodošlicu!!!

----------


## Ginger

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i  :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

Nina09, čestitke tebi i TM na predivnoj srečici!

----------


## sretna35

nina09 iskrene čestitke

----------


## mare157

Evo da se i ja malo javim makar nisam željela ali kad sam vidjela da mi je friška trudnica i to dupla (Denny) zavibrala jednostavno sam morala. Jučer u Mb uzv 8.dc. Imam na lijevoj strani 3 lijepa velika folikula i jedan mali i na lijevoj samo jedan lijepi i jedan mali kako se "drži" za njega. Ja sam totalno razočarana, neki bed me ulovio, nadala sam se boljoj reakciji i smrzlićima, a sad čemo vidjeti šta će biti. 
Sutra idemo gore pa ćemo znati malo više. Punkcija petak ili subota. Uf, tako se nadam.......

I obzirom da baš ne pratim u zadnje vrijeme ko je di jer smo stalno u autu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~ svima za sve što treba!
*snekica* tebi osobito ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobar start!
*nina09* ČESTITKE na pišulincu!!

----------


## narnija

Hej drage moje ..hvala vam na podršci i svima želim puno sreće za sve što se čeka i slijedi .....ja sam sada ok malo ću se odmoriti ...moram rješiti i neke druge zdravstvene probleme a negdje pred kraj prvog mjeseca u nove pohode .....pusa velika svima !

----------


## Snekica

Mare157, nek ih je malo samo da su pravi, možda ipak ti nešto ostane i za zamrznuti! Nikad ne reci nikad!  :Heart: 
Narnija, :Love:

----------


## sretna35

dobro jutro i puno sreće svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~

andream da su se probudili tvoji uspavani malci ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kiara79

> *nina09* čestitam od srca tebi i tatici, a našem malom sugrađaninu želim dobrodošlicu!!!


ovo potpisujem... :Zaljubljen: 
Mare157 biti će to sve ok...samo naprijed..
narnija žao mi je... :Love: 
snekica bravo za pikanje...

ja čekam M koja kasni ni manje ni više nego 10 dana...i kud baš ovaj ciklus...trudna nisam... :Mad: 
uuuhhhhhh LUDA sam više..jedva čekam da se počnem pikat i da napokon krenemo..
svima puno sreće i uzmite koliko kome treba...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bab

*nina09*, čestitam na Vašoj najvećoj sreći, a malom Petru želim dobrodošlicu na ovaj naš svijet.
*Kiara79*, ako nisi T, onda ti M vjerojatno kasni zbog živaca i iščekivanja postupka. Bar je meni tako skoro svaki puta. Znam kak je to grozno čekat, ali mora i ona jednom procurit  :Wink: 
*Narnija*, žao mi je...glavu gore, mora doć i naše vrijeme  :Kiss: 

svima ostalima punoˇ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ajme *Ginger*, pa Vi još sitno brojite...ko da mi je jučer bio tvoj postupak...sretno do kraja, draga moja i želim ti najljepši susret sa tvojom curicom!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Mare157* da se nisi bedirala! Pa to su divne vijesti i trebaš se radovat! Od srca ti vibram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i znaj da je ovaj postuapk TVOJ BINGO postupak!
 :Kiss:

----------


## Ginger

*Bab*  :Kiss:  hvala draga
da, da, sitno  :Smile: 
ovi zadnji tjedni su mi preletili, al oni prvi, uf... kad se samo sjetim... 
nadam se smo da se curka neće požuriti, htjela bih starojoj seki ispeći bar tortu za rođendan  :Smile: 

nego, a kud se ti žuriš s potpisom?
ja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za 11 mjesec


svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bab

Joj, Ginger, bome si prošla sito i rešeto, al zato ćeš dobiti najbolju moguću nagradu za sve to.

Hvala za ~~~~~~~~~~, bome nam trebaju više nego ikad, jer smo opasno na rubu sa živcima i samopouzdanjem i MM i ja  :Sad: 

A i ja se potajno nadam da bi nam moglo uspjeti sada, kao oproštaj od drage klinike i dragih ljudi tamo...ali iskreno, ne znam. Nekak sam tak jadna. Brdo nalaza smo napravili i svi su super, osim s-grama, ali to je već poznata stvar. I svaki put imamo odlične embrije i uvijek ta grrrr biokemijska. I stvarno više ne znam šta bi mislila. Valjda sam rekorder u biokemijskima ( 3 komada zaredom). Sad bi mi već i draže bilo da je čista 0 nego ovako. Tak da valjda pušem i na hladno i sama sebi ne želim priznati da bi i mi jednog dana mogli uspjeti :Sad: 
Danas je jedan od težih dana pa sam Vam se malo izjadala. Nemojte ništa zamjeriti  :Kiss:

----------


## luna1

nina09 čestitke :Heart:  nije loše krenulo..... Ginger baš je vrijeme prošlo sjećam se tebe u čekaoni iz zadnjeg postupka kak je vrijeme proletilo.....A Bab ti si u 11 mjesecu na dobitnoj kombinaciji rekla sam ti da su stavili puno novih panoa u kliniki za naše bebače treba to netko i popuniti. Ak sam dobro shvatila ti ćeš još pokušat u 11 mj u Viliju a Petrova je zadnja opcija koja ti vjerovatno neće trebati..jesam to dobro pohvatala? Čekalice koječega pozdravljam i odjavljujem se jer se polako spremam i krećem na punkciju.....pozdrav... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bab

*luna*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba za uspješnu punkciju. Jesi se "počastila" s anestezijom ili ideš "na živo"? Kako god bilo, u najboljim si rukama i želim ti lijepe i kvalitetne JS i da ovaj puta tulum u labu bude nezaboravan. I da ovaj put dočekate ET i da za 9 mjeseci nunate vašu(e) bebicu(e)! I naravno, popunite pano u klinici 
I da, dobro si pohvatala moj put  :Smile: 

Javi nam se navečer kad malo dođeš k sebi da čujemo rezultate.

----------


## loks

> *Mare157* da se nisi bedirala! Pa to su divne vijesti i trebaš se radovat! Od srca ti vibram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i znaj da je ovaj postuapk TVOJ BINGO postupak!


x
mare i još jednom ovdi... bit će sve dobro i da se sva sreća ovoga svijeta spusti na vas!!!

----------


## luna1

ej Bab jesi primila moju privatnu poruku, šteka mi komp....

----------


## Bab

jes  :Smile: 

i odgovorila već...a, šta sam brza  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

luna kad je punkcija

----------


## Bab

luna nam ima punkciju u 18:30.
Vjerojatno je već otišla pa ja javljam da ne budeš u neznanju. Nadam se da mi luna neće zamjeriti.
Ma neće, kad se vrati doma bit će sva sretna jer će u labu ostaviti lijepe JS pa ju ništa neće moći naljutiti. :Kiss: 

Luna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivica_k

luna1,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za js i tulumišku u labu! :Very Happy: 
nina09, čestitke na prinovi :Heart:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Evo da se i ja javim, jucer bila na prvoj inseminaciji na VV-u  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Tomislava, nek ti ova bude ujedno i dobitna! Sretno!  :Kiss:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

> Tomislava, nek ti ova bude ujedno i dobitna! Sretno!


Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## žanet

Pozdrav cure!
Nova sam na forumu!!!!
Transfer sam imala 06.10.2010 i vraćen mi je jedan embrić.Sad više ne mogu izdržat do testa ili vađenja bete.Primila sam injekciju Choragona 1500 11.10.2010 u ponediljak i ne znam bi li sutra napravila prvi test.Sve ove dane me bockalo  nešto,ali onako lagano i prsi nisam osjećala,a od danas više ne bocka ali su me prsi počele bolit i napuhale su se pa se bojim da stiže mens. i ponovnog neuspjeha jer mi nije prvi put već četvrti.

Hvala!!poz

----------


## sretna35

tomislava ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno

žanet ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~ sretno, ali malo strpljenja neće ti naškoditi, prsi se itekako mogu napuhati od trudnoće i boliti, o da

----------


## tiki_a

TOMISLAVA~~~~~~~+
žanet~~~~~~~+ i dobro nam došla

----------


## mare41

žanet, to spominju kao simptom T~~~~~do testa, trebala bi pričekati bar do subote do bete (Choragonu treba najmanje 5 dana da se izluči).

----------


## žanet

Cure hvala na odgovoru i lipim željama.......
pričekat ću do subote pa javima do tada ću nastojat zaboravit...možeš mislit.
Lakše je podijelit priču s nekim tko to isto proživljava!!!!!!Kissss

----------


## luna1

ma evo Lune pune energije, ja jučer to svjetski odradila, tako sam bila vesela da to nisu istine, imala sam jednu cistu koja je jučer pukla baš prije punkcije i razlilo se žuto tijelo, tako da skratim raspolažem s 4 komada, ne koristim utriće par dan dok se valjda to tijelo ne isčisti.Čak mi je naš dragi biolog rekao da je u čudu al i od muža nalazi su bolji koje nije nitko ni očekivao. Bila sam tako ludo vesela da sam im svima rekla da kad dođem doma da ću okitit bor ko za Božić jer imam 4komada. Mislim da ovi u kliniki će poluditi samnom ja stalno nešto tamo meljem. Ženske sad sam na čekanju transfera, jupppiii....

----------


## tiki_a

luna1 BRAVO za četiri komada  :Very Happy:   i ~~~~~~~ za lijepe zametke

----------


## Bab

*Luna*, bravo za odličan rezultat...sad još da je tulum bio urnebesan i nitko sretniji od Vas/nas.
Jesu ti rekli kad planirate ET? Bilo bi lijepo da je u ponedjeljak, pa da to budu jedne lijepe blastice.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  draga...

*Tomislava*, nek ovo bude tvoj prvi i zadnji postupak~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*žanet*, kako su ti i cure rekle, strpi se barem do subote ili nedjelje, pa će i rezultat biti vjerodostojan. ~~~~~~~~~~ da su ovi simptomi trudnički.

----------


## gargamelica

Žanet i ja sam primila u pon choragon i pitala sam sestru jel mogu u petak vadit .
Uglavnom pet do sedam dana treba da se ocisti tijelo pa bolje u pon .
Ja nemam nikakvih simptoma osim da mi je trbuh od jucer napuhan i tvrd gore nego pred vjesticu :Sad: 
A grudi me bole od prvih injekcija menopura pa ni to ne uzimam da je simptom.

Luna1 sretno i drzim fige za tulum u lab  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

*Luna* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za ludi party u labu!
*Žanet*, kažu strpljen spašen, pa da ti par dana više išćekivanja donese T!
*Gargamelice*, i tebi puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pozitivan test!

----------


## žanet

Gargamelica, moramo bit strpljive,trebalo bi ne razmišljat i strpit se ali mislim da ću pokupovat desetak testova i nadat se čudu ovaj put iako mislim da nisam ja te sriće jer sam se stvarno namučila sve ove godine pa mi je nezamislivo da tolika sreća pogodi i mene!!!
šta se tiče simptoma, trbuh mi je napuhan ali tek nakon transfera se dobro napuhao i od danas prsi,ali mi je i muka svaki dan,vjerovatno psiha čini svoje.

Želim svima koji odbrojavaju veliku betu!!!

----------


## gargamelica

Kao da si mi procitala misli  :Wink: 

ne mogu se otrgnit od osjecaja da se cuda dogadaju ali ne meni ...znam sve znam mislit pozitivno :Smile: 
ali kako se blizi taj dan D ja sve manje pozitive  :Sad: 

žanet drzim fige 
svim cekalicama neceg  zelim strpljenja  :Wink:

----------


## modesty4

Danas je pala zadnja pikica, sutra kontrola, a punkcija u ponedjeljak najvjerojatnije!
Nakon bockanja preko nekoliko dana i 27 gonala imam samo 2 folikula, pa držite fige da se nešto u njima nađe i da bar dođem do transfera pa makar sa jednom stanicom!!

----------


## mare41

žanet i gargamelica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za vaša čuda

----------


## žanet

Bit će ,bit će modesty4!!!!
I ja sam imala low respond ali uvijek izvučem bar dvi js-nema smrznutih.Ipak je samo jedna dovoljna.
Sretno u ponedjeljak i to tada odmaraj!!!

----------


## sretna35

bravo luna1  :Klap:

----------


## Snekica

Modesty4, naravno da je samo jedna dovoljna, držimo ti svi fige za ponedjeljak! Sretno!

----------


## mare157

Hvala vam cure moje. Dosta slabo rastu moji folikuli tako da imamo još jedan uzv i punkciju tek u ponedeljak (možda, možda možda u nedelju) Više će se znati sutra nakon uzv.
Svi mariborčankama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sa što bezbolniju punkciju sutra
Curama koje čekaju tete bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za troznamenkaste brojkice!
Snenica u kojoj ste vi fazi? Malo sam out od svega.

----------


## mravak

*mare157* za lijepe folikule i još ljepše jajne stanice !!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## angel 1

*Mare157*  neka samo folikulići rastu polako ,al sigurno...i ja sam uvijek slabo reagirala na stimulaciju, ali dovoljna je jedna js, al nek je prava !! Znaš da držimo fige..  :Yes: 
 I svim ostalim curama sretno.. da sve budete trbušaste uskoro!!

----------


## sretna35

dobro jutro svima kuham fine kavice, nesice, tople i  mirisne čajeke za društvo

svima u postupcima puno sreće želim

andream ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bezbolnu punkciju i 2 bjutiful stanice

----------


## sretna35

dobro jutro svima kuham fine kavice, nesice, tople i mirisne čajeke za društvo

svima u postupcima puno sreće želim

andream ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bezbolnu punkciju i 2 bjutiful stanice  :Heart:

----------


## luna1

jutro, pridružujem se na nesicu, Mare157 bez brige jedna je dovoljna smo se ti opusti....andream da punkcija prođe što bolje.....meni možda ET u nedjelju ili pon. još neznam....

----------


## bebach

> *mare157* za lijepe folikule i još ljepše jajne stanice !! 
> 
> *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*


*X*

*mravak* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bab

hej curke...

za početak šaljem hrpetinu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za našu *Tibi* koja nam čeka UZV i otkucaje 2 najslađa srčeka.

*Luna*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ET, nek bude u ponedjeljak i nek bude napokon dobitan
*Mare*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje folikuliće, da ih malo poguramo i da iz njih nastanu najljepše JS
*Modesty*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ponedjeljak

i svim trudnicama, mamama, bebama, trudilicama i čekalicama koječega šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve.
 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## žanet

Naravno da nisam mogla izdržat i danas sam napravila test znajući da će me još više uznemirit i zbunit.Danas je četvrti dan nakon choragona 1500 i 9Ddct i test je pozitivan, nije skroz tamna linija ali nije ni svijetla (svjetlija je od one za potvrdu ispravnosti testa).Sad sam još luđa i ne znam bi li isto ponovila sutra možda bude tamna ili pak svjetlija pa znam da nema ništa.

----------


## mravak

Stalno čitam o tom CHORAGONU ... ja to nisam nikada dobila a imala sam do sada 3 ET ?? O čemu to ovisi,zašto ga netko dobiva? 

Malo se počinjem zabrinjavat... uvijek imamo odlične embrije a oni se ne primaju za mamicu... a sa mnom je navodno sve OK !

----------


## mravak

Stalno čitam o tom CHORAGONU ... ja to nisam nikada dobila a imala sam do sada 3 ET ?? O čemu to ovisi,zašto ga netko dobiva? 

Malo se počinjem zabrinjavat... uvijek imamo odlične embrije a oni se ne primaju za mamicu... a sa mnom je navodno sve OK !

 :Sad:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Žanet*, trebala si pričekati još dan-dva. Meni je 3 dana nakon choragona 1.500 test isto bio poz, a 2 dana kasnije neg. Ponovi sutra test (uzmi isti takav kakav si danas koristila) i usporedi intenzitet crtica. Ako sutra bude svjetlija crtica nego danas onda nije obećavajuće. Ali ja se nadam da je današnja crtica tvoja prava!!!

----------


## ZAUZETA

Jel tko zna kako je *Rozalija*,  jesu se razdvojile njih dvije  :Smile: ?
*Mravak*,  nemam pojma kaj je to, ni meni nitko ne nudi, ali, *Žanet*,  pisalo se prije da on izaziva lažni pozitivni test. Tako da pričekaj još malo :Love:

----------


## žanet

Nisam ti baš stručna u odgovoru,ali to je čisti hormon beta hcg,nema nekih dokaza da pomaže i meni ga nisu isto davali nakon transfera u petrovoj,a u citu primiš dvije,jednu odma nakon transfera i drugu za pet dana.Ja mislim da to baš ne pomaže jer ako se primi, tijelo samo proizvodi isti hormon, tko zna.Uglavnom odgađa test bar za nekoliko dana.

----------


## loks

> Stalno čitam o tom CHORAGONU ... ja to nisam nikada dobila a imala sam do sada 3 ET ?? O čemu to ovisi,zašto ga netko dobiva? 
> 
> Malo se počinjem zabrinjavat... uvijek imamo odlične embrije a oni se ne primaju za mamicu... a sa mnom je navodno sve OK !


ja sam choragon dobila oba puta samo kao štopericu. neke ga cure dobe i kao štopericu i par dana kasnije. nek me isprave one koje više znaju, al to se dobiva kao "poticaj" maternici, odnosno choragon izlučuje hormon kojim se maternicu potiče da počinje reagirati kao da je trudnoća već ostvarena...tako nekako...a sad zašto netko to dobije, a netko ne nemam pojma

----------


## mravak

Da li koristite utrogestane ako dobijete Choragon? Da li je to možda zamjena za utriće?

Oprostite ako postavljam glupa pitanja  :Embarassed:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bravo Luna  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

žanet~~~~~~~za sutra (ja vjerujem da je test i danas u pravu)

----------


## žanet

Koristim i utrogestan= progesteron, a choragon=hcg.
Tko zna više, neka piše!!!!

----------


## žanet

Kad bi to samo bila istina!!!!!!!!!!E, da je......Želim svima takvu istinu!!!

----------


## frka

> Da li koristite utrogestane ako dobijete Choragon? Da li je to možda zamjena za utriće?
> 
> Oprostite ako postavljam glupa pitanja


mravak, choragon i utrici nemaju veze jedno s drugim - choragon je bHcg, a utrici progesteron. choragon se koristi kao stoperica i bHcg booster - tj. da se tijelo pod utjecajem hormona bete nakon transfera vec pocne "ponasati" kao da je trudno. utrici sluze kao podrska zutom tijelu - bez progesterona se trudnoca ne moze odrzati.
bas i nema nekih dokaza da choragon nakon transfera povecava uspjeh, a koristi se u te svrhe ovisno od klinike do klinike. ne koristi se ako postoji opasnost od hiperstimulacije jer i nju pospjesuje (kao sto je pospjesuje i trudnoca). 
nakon choragona se treba pricekati bar 5 dana do testa jer najmanje toliko treba da se izluci iz organizma!

ako koga tjesi - ja sam u prvom postupku dobila choragon nakon ET-a i nije uspjelo, a u drugom nisam i zatrudnila sam... tak da se ne opterecujte time...

svima sretno!!!

----------


## mravak

> ako koga tjesi - ja sam u prvom postupku dobila choragon nakon ET-a i nije uspjelo, a u drugom nisam i zatrudnila sam... tak da se ne opterecujte time...
> 
> svima sretno!!!


Sada sam smirenija   :Yes: 

Hvala na odgovoru !!  :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

Meni su samo nakon FET-ova davali Pregnyl, a onda nije trebalo uzimati utriće. Ne znam koliko to ima utjecaja zbilja.

----------


## Denny

> Naravno da nisam mogla izdržat i danas sam napravila test znajući da će me još više uznemirit i zbunit.Danas je četvrti dan nakon choragona 1500 i 9Ddct i test je pozitivan, nije skroz tamna linija ali nije ni svijetla (svjetlija je od one za potvrdu ispravnosti testa).Sad sam još luđa i ne znam bi li isto ponovila sutra možda bude tamna ili pak svjetlija pa znam da nema ništa.


Draga Žanet....

RANO si napravila test i to će ti reći cijeli normalan svijet i razum... ali da te malo utješim, i ja sam radila test 9 dpt i 4 dan od Choragona (ako je dan inekcije bio nulti) i to još popodne... Bilo je iz zezancije, znala sam da je rano, ali JAAKO me bolilo pa sam rekla bude li minus idem odmah u Poljaka na pregled. Međutim, nakon par minuta pojavila se crta, plava, debela, nevjerojatna... Buljila sam satima u taj test... Sutra beta 397....

Moj ti je prijedlog da osim testa sutra možda izvadiš i betu, ali mogla bi se kladit da si nova Cito trudnica!  :Yes: 

Još malo svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
od spavalice!  :Grin:

----------


## Denny

Naravno da nikad nikome ne bih preporučila da radi test tako rano, ali eto... Bio je 21., moj sretan datum... A i ne mora crtica bit tamna. H2O je 9dpt imala jedva vidljivu crticu, pa eno je, cica i smije se mami i seki. Čini mi se da 4-5 dan nakon choragona crtica ipak ne bi bila "to je to" tamna, nego više kao sjena? Ah, ja, vječiti optimist...

----------


## mare41

Denny, i  ja se slažem da nije prava da bi bila sjena, AuroraBlu, koliko se sjećam, tvoja je bila sjena od Choragona?

----------


## žanet

Hvala vam puno na podršci i odgovorima, znam da sam rano napravila test ali ta neizvjesnost i znatiželja.Bilo bi bolje da sam išla radit manje bi mislila.
Denny...nadam se da će se i na mom primjeru potvrdit njihova dobra statistika!

----------


## loks

:Very Happy:  *denny* da si utješila *žanet*...nadam se da imaš pravo i da cito špicira ovaj mjesec!!! i ako se mjeriti po friškim trudnicama...blizančeki... :Yes:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Meni je 3 dana nakon choragona bila lijepo vidljiva crta, svjetlija od kontrolne, ali solidna, a 2 dana kasnije (dakle, 5.dan nakon choragona) je već bila sjena. Žanet, možda ti i to pomogne u usporedbi...
Ja ti držim fige da je tvoja crta trajna!

----------


## Adikica

Evo da se ukratko i ja javim i pozdravim cure ovdje.Žanet želim ti svu sreću i šaljem ti malo trudničke prašine~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
kao i svim ostalim curama.Ja danas bila na prvom uzv vidi se g.v sa početnim otkucajima srca dr.prezadovoljan a i mi.Danas smo 5+4 .Hvala doktoru P.sa poliklinike Cito Split.
Deny šta ima kod tebe kad ti je drugi uzv, kako se osjećaš ?Šaljem ti jedan veliki poljubac i drži se draga.Svim ostalim curama sretno.

----------


## Adikica

Evo da se ukratko i ja javim i pozdravim cure ovdje.Žanet želim ti svu sreću i šaljem ti malo trudničke prašine~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
kao i svim ostalim curama.Ja danas bila na prvom uzv vidi se g.v sa početnim otkucajima srca dr.prezadovoljan a i mi.Danas smo 5+4 .Hvala doktoru P.sa poliklinike Cito Split.
Deny šta ima kod tebe kad ti je drugi uzv, kako se osjećaš ?Šaljem ti jedno veliko  :Heart:  i drži se draga.Svim ostalim curama sretno.

----------


## Denny

Adikice, jeli ti napisao početni otkucaji srca, ili početna cirkulacija? Ili su ova dva pojma ista, zna li netko? A naravno da je dr. P. prezadovoljan, kad imate tako naprednu i savrsenu bebicu!  :Very Happy:  Bravo draga, bolje nije moglo, čestitam vam od srca! Vjerovala sam u taj tvoj postupak od početka, a sad mogu samo zamislit vaša lica jutros na uzv! Neka sve bude školski do kraja! 
Još samo da nam Tibi javi lijepe vijesti! 
Ja sam skroz ok, osjećam se kao tinejdžerica koja nema blage veze da je trudna! Da, upravo tako. Ja sam izgleda blagoslovljena trudnica, u punom smislu te riječi... Nadam se samo da će u ponedjeljak dr. P. to potvrditi i reći da je sve ok...

----------


## gargamelica

Frka sad sam procitala sta si napisala da choragon pospjesuje hiper...
Malo sam zbunjena jer dva dana nakon drugog choragona meni je stomak jaaako tvrd i napuhan a hodanje mi predstavlja napor !!!
To mi je inace 10 dpt pa neznam jel moguca tako kasna hiperstimulacija...malo sam zabrinuta  :Sad: 
ima li netko slicno iskustvo ??

----------


## gargamelica

Cure evo mene opet ....pocelo mi nesto smedkasto uhhh ali tek mi je 25 dan ciklusa  :Sad: 
ujutro cu napravit test pa sta bude !!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Gargamelica*, čini mi se da bi choragon ipak trebao držati još koji dan (kažeš da si ga primila prije 2 dana), i da ti to smeđe nije početak m. Nemoj raditi test, jer će ti se dogoditi isto što i Žanet.

----------


## gargamelica

Ups krivo sam srocila ....u pon sam primila choragon a od srijede sam napuhana kao balun :Smile: znaci sutra je peti dan

----------


## marti_sk

gargamelica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ iz sve snage za jedan veliki +

kod mene nista i nakon 3 nedelje terapije tiroksin se nija snizio nego jos se i povecao  :Mad:

----------


## Dodirko

marti_sk    :Love:   Pa što se to događa!?

----------


## amaria 23

Bog! Ja sam prije dva dana stigla iz Praga!I cekam,odmaram kako sam od volje,neznam vise sto bi sa sobom,idem sad kolac spremiti,da malo vrime prodje!!11.10 mi je bio transfer,dali sto to broji kao nulti dan,ili prvi? Ovo mi je prvi transfer,drugi postupak!!I to je to,nadam se da cemo se skratiti vrime i docekati pozitivnu betu!!Doktorica mi je rekla da napravim test 28.10,a to se meni cini malo preeeeedugooo!!!sretno cure

----------


## bublica3

cure koje niste dočekale jesensku betu  :Love:  želim vam idući postupak donese sreću ~~~~~~~~ i veliki *+* na testu ~~~~~~~~  :Yes: 

A vama koje ste uspješno uskočile u jesenski vlakić  :Very Happy:  želim mirnu, dosadnu, školsku trudnoću ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 

A vama koje ste u postupku i čekanju bete ~~~~~~ želim puno puno sreće ~~~~ :Very Happy: ~~~~~ i *velike BETE*! 


Gargamelica ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## gargamelica

Cure hvala vam na podrsci  :Smile: 
Napravila ja test i on pozitivan!!!!
Smede je i dalje prisutno uz bolove kao da cu dobit .
Nadam se da choragon nema veze s ovim rezultatom  :Sad: 
U pon vadim betu pa ........

----------


## bublica3

*Ajjjjjjeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee* *Gargamelica pa to je prekrasnooooo!!!!  pre pre pre krasno!!!!* 
*ČESTITAM OD* 

- koji ti je dan od choragona?

----------


## bublica3

*Ajjjjjjeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee* *Gargamelica pa to je prekrasnooooo!!!!  pre pre pre krasno!!!!* 
*ČESTITAM OD* 

*Cito Cito je je je Cito Cito Je je je*



Koji ti je dan od choragona?

----------


## mare157

Evo da javim novosti, jučer na uzv ipak imam 5 lijepih folikula 21-22mm. Sinoć mi mm dao štopericu- Ovitrelle, daje se u trbuh.
Punkcija u nedelju ujutro vjerovatno oko 10 ili 11. Malo mi je frka iako sam dogovorila anesteriju, spavanjac od 10-ak minuta. Vidim da su druge cure to super podnjele pa nema smisla da meni bude lošije  :Smile:  Uf, samo neka završi uspješno....
*amaria 23* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da što prije prođe vrijeme do plusića na testu!
*gargamelica i žanet* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za plus na testu!
I svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ pa se poslužite!

----------


## mare157

Ajme kako kasni ovaj forum!!!
*GARGAMELICE ČESTITAM!!! TO JE ODLIČNO!!*

----------


## gargamelica

Bublice peti dan mi je tj u pon ujutro sam primila  :Smile: 
Mare157 drzim fige za punkciju i da bude lijepih stanica  :Wink: 
Mene zbunjuje ovaj smedi iscjedak koji i nije velik ali tu je??

----------


## luna1

gargamelice čestitke od srce nastavlja se veseli jesenki niz :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:    (moja ET u ponedjeljak :Klap: )

----------


## bublica3

*Gargamelica*, mislim da ne bi trebalo bit choragona peti dan, i nemoj da te zabrinjava iscjedak jer on je najnormalniji u trudnoći. 
Odmaraj se i u ponedjeljak po *VEeEEEliKUUU BETU!*  :Very Happy:   :Klap:  :Very Happy:  

 :Kiss:

----------


## žanet

Cure, jutros sam ponovila test i opet je dobro pozitivan,nije debela crta ali je tamna dosta.Sad je samo pitanje da ali je sporo izlučivanje choragona ili T.Saznat ću valjda u pon. kad i Gargamelica ali ću vadit betu, nema više testova.Danas 10 dan poslje transfera, peti od choragona 1500.?????????????????????

----------


## modesty4

Gargamelica i Žanet vibrala bih samo da moja tastatura hoće, ali zato držim fige za ponedjeljak!!!
Ja se još danas pikam, a punkcija je u utorak!

----------


## tiki_a

žanet, gargamelica, za sada je sve na vašoj strani, šaljem puuuuno~~~~~~~~za dvije lijepe bete

----------


## andream

luna, imat ćemo transfer isti dan  :Smile:  nadam se da će nam biti objema sretan.
modesty, samo polako, i ja sam imala kasno punkciju pa eto imamo lijepi embrij - jedan ali vrijedan.
žanet, za tetu betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

marti_sk  :Love: ...Kakva je terapija, euthirox?

----------


## marti_sk

žanet, gargamelica  :Very Happy:  jos vise cemo u ponedeljak  :Very Happy: 

tiki_a, pijem tirozol, eutitoks je za hipotireozu.
Dodorko, ne znam sta se dogadja, zgolemili mi dozu na 3x20 mg. ali tako smem da pijem samo 7 dana jer je tirozol toksican. Valjda ce se srediti  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## amaria 23

cestitam cure na +

----------


## Denny

Za jesenski vlakić!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Gargamelica i Žanet*, trudne ste,  :Very Happy:  samo je pitanje koliko. Divno je kad lijepe vijesti još dođu u množini  :Smile: 

*Andream*, vidiš kako je sve znakovito... bit će to ok, za 2 tjedna ćeš i ti objaviti lijepu vijest  :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

žanet i gargamelice... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: bravo..čestitam od srca...
ja nikako da stignem na tu listu pikalica... :Mad: više mi je puna kapa...M kasni 2 tjedna..jučer se pojavio smeđi iscjedak i kad  se napokon poveselim da je to to...šipak sve prestane...uuuhhhh baš sam jadna.

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## matahari

čestitke!





> *Gargamelica i Žanet*, trudne ste,  samo je pitanje koliko. Divno je kad lijepe vijesti još dođu u množini 
> 
> *Andream*, vidiš kako je sve znakovito... bit će to ok, za 2 tjedna ćeš i ti objaviti lijepu vijest

----------


## Dodirko

*Andream* , Ginger je imala isti "scenarij", punkcija i transfer na isti dan i eto čeka još koji tjedan svoju drugu bebicu. Mislim da je prvu curicu rodila nešto ranije 01.11... ako me pamćenje ne vara...

----------


## kiara79

jutro,evo da i ja skuham kavicu,nesicu,fini topli čajek...samo se poslužite.. :Smile: 

mislim da sam od sutra pikalica,krenula je M :Very Happy: ,samo da ne ureknem....puj,puj.. :Grin:  
 svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
gargamelica i žanet za sutra,za velike bete...~~~~~

----------


## zedra

gargamelica i žanet, ~~~~~~~~za betu do neba...
kiara79, sretnooo....
svima ostalima~~~~~~~za sve što teba....

----------


## Kadauna

Dobro jutro svima, 

najprije čestitke ST trudnicama Gargamelici i Žanet i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnje bete (kojih očekujemo još :Grin: ). 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve koje tek kreću, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnje punkcije...................................... i sve ostalo. 

Curama s negativnim betama ili testovima  :Love:  i  :Love:  i idemo dalje u nove borbe za naše bebice................

----------


## mare41

kiara, hvala na kavi, i bravo za početak akcije.
Kadauna, potpis na sve, a pogotovo na ovo zadnje :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## dani82

*Gargamelice i Žanet* za velike bete sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Mare157* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Svima kojima je potrebno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Lua

uuuu koliko dobrih vijesti,bravo cure  :Klap: 

svima drugima šaljem bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

A ja se vratila jučer iz Praga bio FET u petak i sada čekamo.... :Raspa:

----------


## modesty4

Kiara napokon!! Još nisam čula da se netko toliko veseli vještici  :Grin:

----------


## Snekica

*Mare157* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Kiara*, juhuuuuuuhuuuuuuu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

kiara76  :Klap:  za start!
Lua~~~~~~+

----------


## amaria 23

Luaaa,i ti si tu??? sad ces mi ti praviti drustvo u cekanju,moja praska kolegice!!! sretno svima!!
Ja se lagano dosadjujem,glavno da vrime ide...

----------


## kiara79

e sad sam više luda....menga stigla danas onako za pravo(ujutro),međutim tokom popodneva i do sada više ništa na ulošku-osim smeđeg iscjetka,krvi samo na papiru kad se obrišem...
pomagajte!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Sad: 
kaj sad uzeti sutra gonale ili ne....ja ću fakat završiti u Vrapču.. :Shock: 
ne mogu više...a stvarno se nisam ni najmanje nervirala oko postupka,baš sam bila onako full opuštena...

----------


## marti_sk

kiara 79, jel mozes nazvati svog doktora?

----------


## kiara79

mogu sutra nazvati SD,ne znam da li ću ga moći dobiti na telefon..tj da li će mi ga sestre htjeti dati da razgovaramo...

----------


## kiara79

a otići ne mogu gore jer radim cijeli dan..

----------


## mare157

*zanet* CESTITAM!!!
*lua* neka što prije prođe vrijeme do troznamenkaste bete!!
Ja odradila punkciju pod narkozom, sve prošlo super. Imamo nekim čudom 7 js od 5 folikula!!! Ili su se sakrili ili su bile po dve ali nema veze važno da su tu i neka je tulum u labu!!

----------


## ina33

*Gargamelica* i *žanet*, sretno  :Smile: !!!

*Gargamelica*, može HS i kasnije, to budi oprezna i obrati se doktoru.

*Mare157*, na kraju, čisto pristojan rezultat  :Smile: . Držim palčeve za sutra!!

----------


## kiara79

kaj nitko nema ni jednu pametnu za mene... :Sad:

----------


## amaria 23

joooj,kiara,neznam sto bih ti rekla,ali to ti je od zivaca,ja sam svoju mengu cekala 9 dana,i nikako doci,kad je krenila,pa rozo,pa tamno rozo,pa stalo,pa smedje ,pa rozo,nikako,i onda na jednom samo slap!!!Nisam pametna sto bih ti rekla!!!Zovni gore ,ali ja po mom iskustvu bi pricekala,vjerujem da ce doci prava menga!!Neznam sto da drugo kazem!!!smiri mi se i drzi mi se kako god da odlucila!!

----------


## kiara79

hvala ti amaria23 :Heart: ...mene samo zanima piknut se sutra ili ne...
joj kako sam jadna,ciklus mi se odužio na 42 dana ,i onda ovo.. :Sad:

----------


## linalena

I ja evo čekam pa recimo predzadnju M prije postupka, samo će meni se čini uraniti
Trebam 1.11 nazavti za dogovor na SD i da vidim dal su došli lijekovi, a kako će mi  početak cikusa biti oko 17.11 mislim da onda krećem ali mi je dok prije spominjao i nešta da se uzima ranije, pa da ću sve saznati početkom 11
Počinjem osjećati nervozu, skoro sve obavili, još krv izvaditi u Petrovoj 3 i PPsavjetovanje (naručeni sutra) i još samo on spermiogram, malo se omihava, nikako da ga napravi

----------


## bublica3

*Gargamelica* i *žanet ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~puno SREĆE i javite nam Velike BETE!!!*

 :Love:

----------


## linalena

> *Gargamelica* i *žanet ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~puno SREĆE i javite nam Velike BETE!!!*


x

----------


## linalena

> *Gargamelica* i *žanet ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~puno SREĆE i javite nam Velike BETE!!!*


x

----------


## sretna35

> *Gargamelica* i *žanet ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~puno SREĆE i javite nam Velike BETE!!!*


x

andream prekrasan i uspješan transfer ti želim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## bebach

> *Gargamelica* i *žanet ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~puno SREĆE i javite nam Velike BETE!!!*


*X*

----------


## nina09

Jutro curke moje,evo mene nakon 10 dana bolnice,kao samo visoki tlak,ali jučer došla doma s malim smotuljkom.
11 dana prije termina,12.10. sam rodila carskim malog Petra, 3.480. i 50cm.
sve je super prošlo i sad se privikavamo na svašta novog.
Pusa od nas i svima ćim prije da stignu takvi krasni mali paketići! :Heart:

----------


## bublica3

*nina09*  :Joggler: ČESTITKE!!!  :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## luna1

nina09 ČESTITKE, i čekalice bete držim palčeve, ja konačno danas transfer  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Marnie

nina09, čestitam od srca i uživaj u malom mirisnom smotuljku  :Smile: !!

----------


## Bab

*nina*, čestitam na malom mirišljavom Petru...uživajte svi zajedno... :Smile: 

Cure...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnje velike ß( *Glacova, Gargamelica, žanet*), debele pluseve ( *Mare*) i dobitne ET-ove ( *Andream*)

----------


## Blekonja

> *nina*, čestitam na malom mirišljavom Petru...uživajte svi zajedno...
> 
> Cure...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnje velike ß( *Glacova, Gargamelica, žanet*), debele pluseve ( *Mare*) i dobitne ET-ove ( *Andream*)


X potpisujem

----------


## amaria 23

Glacova ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~##

----------


## žanet

Drage moje suborke!!!!!!!!!!
beta 324,7 n 12DPT.
Ne znam di hodam o sriće, samo se smješkam sama sa sobom.Javim se kad dođem sebi!!!

----------


## mare41

bravo žanet, čestitkeeeee , ajmo još 2  :Heart:  :Heart:  današnje čekalice

----------


## Bab

žanet...tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo... želim ti da do kraja ne znaš di ćeš od sreće  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## bebach

*žanet* čestitke od  :Heart: !  :Klap:  :Very Happy:

----------


## šniki

*nina09* ČESTITKE na malom predivnom smotuljku :Klap:  :Zaljubljen: 
*žanet* brvoooooooo za tetu betu!!!! :Klap: 
nadam se da će i druge današnje čekalice hodati s osmjehom na licu!!!! :Grin: 

Pusa svima...evo i malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

*Nina*, čestitam na malom mirišljavom smotuljku!!! Malac požurio da upozna svoju mamicu i taticu! Bravo!
*Žanet* i ovdje da ti čestitam. Sad si i službeno TRUDNAAAAAAAA
Kako volim ovakve vijesti!!! Uhhhhhh!!!

----------


## Snekica

Zaboravila sam vas pitati... malo sam ostavila mozak negdje... Većeras si dajem Ovitrelle, pa neznam više da li i danas idu Gonali i Decapeptyl ili ne. Sve mi se čini da da, ali nisam sigurna, a Kliniku ne mogu dobiti. :Embarassed:

----------


## loks

*Snekica* ja pensam da da, meni je uvik tako bilo. i na dan štoperice sam uzimala menopure
*nina09* sretan ti oporavak i čestitam na malenom smotuljku...mora da je preslatki
*žanet* a šta drugo osim  :Very Happy: 
*gargamelice* da što prije javiš lipu betu!
*mare* sreće do neba ti želim 
i svim ostalim  :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

*Loks*, ma i ja mislim da da, ali više mi se sve pomišalo, da više ne kapim un c...
Mislim na tebe!

----------


## AnneMary

Snekica ja nisam uzimala gonale kad i ovitrelle, bolje da ipak provjeriš s doktorom.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Snekica, rađe provjeri sa svojim doktorom. Ja nikad nisam uzimala menopure na dan štoperice, samo suprefact i to ujutro i popodne, navečer više ne.

*Nina09*, čestitam!
*Žanet*  :Very Happy:  beta je savršena!
*Gargamelica, Glacova*... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za iste takve ili još veće bete!
*Mare*, za testić preksutra!

----------


## coolerica

hmmm..ja na dan štoperice jednom dobila stim jednom ne..a supresiju ni jednom na dan štoperice..a da ipak još probaš nazvati (da se odmah i ogradim - ja nemam ni najmanjeg pojma, samo kažem kako je meni bilo  :Smile:   )

----------


## tantolina

Žanet čestitam od srca    :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Svim ostalim čekalicama koječega sretno ~~~~~~~~~~

Ja idem danas čut srčeko moje mrvice....jako sam uzbuđena...pomalo me i strah..ali znam da ćesve biti ok...

----------


## coolerica

*žanet* ČESTITKE !!!!!  :Very Happy: 
*nina*  :Zaljubljen: 
a cure koje planiraju piškiti na testiće il im je danas beta ~~~~~~~~

----------


## gargamelica

Cure moje drage ,moja beta 1031 !!!!!!!na 14dpt
u soku sam jos mi se cini kap da o nekom drugom pricam :Wink:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Gargamelice*, čestitam i ovdje i tebi i TM i Cito ekipi, e pa stvarno su maheri!!!

----------


## Adikica

Čestitam draga :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

gargamelica :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  (za dupliće :Smile: 
super, cure, još pola sata pa i 3. beta

----------


## ina33

Žanet i gargamelica, čestitaaam  :Smile: )!!!! 

Gargamelica, pripazi na HS, reci dr-ovima simptome, još ako je blizanačka, možda je potrebna hospitalizacija i infuzija, obavezno se javi CITO-ašima.

----------


## frka

cestitke gargamelici i zanet!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

i naravno Nini na Petru :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Lua

Braaaavo cure....i danas samo dobre vijesti.....Žanet i Gargamelica  :Very Happy: 
ajmo i treća sreća Glacova .... :Yes: 

Moje suborke: Amaria23,Mare41 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu 
Mare157 za tulum u labu  :Klap: 
 naravno svima,svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I naravno,Nina čestitke!

----------


## coolerica

Garamelice to je stvarno beturina  :Smile: 
još Glacova i bit će ovo dan za pamćenje!
tantolina ~~~~~~~~~~~ za srce junačko!

----------


## Bab

Gargamelica, vauuuuuu...to se zove ß
Čestitam i sretno draga...

ajmo cure...ß i testove na sunce... dan je krenuo prekrasno, neka se tako i nastavi !!!

----------


## Kadauna

Bravo Split, bravo CITO -))

Sad čekamo i 3. betu danas, ajme koje vijesti.............


*Denny*, daj danas ako stigneš digni novu listu naših trudnica, čekalica, itd.

----------


## Denny

> braaaavo cure....i danas samo dobre vijesti.....Žanet i gargamelica :-d
> ajmo i treća sreća glacova ....
> 
> Moje suborke: Amaria23,mare41 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu 
> mare157 za tulum u labu 
>  Naravno svima,svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 *TULUMMMM!!!!!! 
Cure čestitaaam!!!!
*Nadam se da ste javili dr. dobre vijesti i da će biti jaaako sretan za moj uzv večeras, jer ja sam u komi.... haha... 
I da, "kvaka" je u odabiru, tj. ocjeni kvalitete js prije oplodnje.

Čekamo još i treću lijepu betu, pa da vas sve skupa upišem na LISTU TRUDNICA!   *
*

----------


## loks

gargamelice predivnooo, čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ina33

Glacova, žao mi je  :Sad: !

----------


## sretna35

*gargamelica, žanet* čestitam na prekrasnim betama  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: (što smo ti žanet pisali o bolnim cickama) 

*nina09* iskrene čestitke na malom smotuljku  :Zaljubljen:  Petru, nek' vas sreća prati

----------


## ivica_k

gargamelice, bravo, čestitam od srca!
žanet, također!
glacova, žao mi je~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za vaše smrzliće!

----------


## crvenkapica77

bravo curke sa  velikim betama...BRAVO   :Klap:   :Klap: 
kiara   jojjjj   i mene zivcira ta tvoja menga......jadna ti mogu mislit sto ti zivce pojede.....jesi zvala dr. ?  dao Bog da ti ova menga  bude zadnja... :Wink:

----------


## mare41

Glacova, jako mi je žao, bit će bebica od smrzlića.

----------


## loks

glacova  :Love:

----------


## bebach

> *gargamelica, žanet* čestitam na prekrasnim betama  (što smo ti žanet pisali o bolnim cickama) 
> 
> *nina09* iskrene čestitke na malom smotuljku  Petru, nek' vas sreća prati


*X*

*glacova*   :Love: 

znam da je OT, ali samo da malo podsjetim *drage istrijanke* na organizaciju nekog kafelića...  :Grin:

----------


## Lua

> Glacova, jako mi je žao, bit će bebica od smrzlića.


X

----------


## kiara79

glacova :Love: 
gargamelice i žanet čestitam..prekrasne bete  :Very Happy: 

a i ja se moram pohvalit da sam od danas ipak pikalica :Very Happy: ...NAPOKON!!!!!!!po 2 gonala u ponedjeljak folikulometrija..

crvenkapice :Heart: 


svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Denny

1. mj.2010 
NinaB prirodno (nakon 1X AIH)
Cuceta – 1 stimulirani ICSI Split (nakon 3X AIH)
ž od boy – 2 stimulirani ICSI VV (nakon 1X ICSI)
Maiela – prirodno (nakon 3X AIH)
marta26 prirodno (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 1X klomifenski ICSI)

2. mj.2010 
Simby – 1 klomifenski ICSI – Vili (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Elli – prirodno (nakon 6X IVF bebica )
Blondy1 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
DinciP – 3 stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (Nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 2X Prirodna ICSI)
Duga56 – 2 IVF
Tarolina - 3 stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 6X AIH, 4X prirodnih IVF, 2X stimulirani IVF)
nina09 – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH, 2X stimulirani IVF)
blondy1 – 1 stimulirani ICSI VV
diabolica - 1 stimulirani IVF KBC RI (nakon 4X AIH)
Vinalina – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 6 > prirodnih IVF)

3. mj.2010 
Rozalija – 2 stimulirani ICSI Maribor (nakon 5X AIH, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X FET)
Suzanaab – 1 stimulirani ICSI Maribor
malena2 – stimulirani IVF Cito Split
Ginger – 1 stimulirani ICSI Vili (nakon 1X prirodni IVF, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X stimulirani ICSI – mala princeza) 
Weather – 3 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2X AIH, 2X klomifenski IVF)
Arkica – 4 polustimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (nakon 1X AIH, 2X stimulirani ICSI, 3X prirodni IVF)
Ketty28 – prirodno 
Fatamorgana – 1 stimulirani IVF Istanbul
mia – stimulirani IVF Prag
Goa – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
Mimek – stimulirani IVF
tanjack36 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
ines31 – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X prirodni IVF)
adriana_d – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH)
pčelica2009 – 7 stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 5X stimulirani IVF, 1X FET)

4. mj.2010 
ketyy – stimulirani ICSI Maribor
zvijezdica2 – stimulirani ICSI Prag
agility – 1 AIH SD
Anana1 – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X klomifenski ICSI)
Mikulica stimulirani IVF VV
Blekonja – 1 femarski ICSI Cito (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Vaka – 1 stimulirani IVF Vinogradska
Korny77 – IVF SD
Karla 1980 – 4 ICSI Maribor (Nakon 3X ICSI, 2X FET)
talia7 – ICSI Prag
mazica79 – prirodno (nakon 1XIVF) 

5. mj.2010 
diana – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
LEELOO77 – 2 stimulirani ICSI Prag (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI) 
Frka – stimulirani IVF VV 
Angel1 – 7 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2 stimulirani IVF, 2X prirodni IVF, 2X klomifenski IVF, 1X AIH) 
Coolerica – 2 stimulirani ICSI Postojna (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X AIH) 
BOZZ – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X AIH)
barbyRI – prirodno (nakon 1X ICSI) 
nena3beba – stimulirani ICSI Prag
betty – DAIH (nakon 1X AIH)
Vali- FET Maribor
Hello Kitty – 2 stimulirani IVF (nakon 1X IVF)

6. mj.2010 
Amly – 3 stimulirani IVF Njemacka (nakon 2X IVF)
Zeljana – stimulirani ICSI Slovenija
osijek – 2X stimulirani ICSI Petrova
bebica2009 – 8. IVF Vinogradska (nakon 1 stim., 4. prir. I 2. klomif.) 
draga – 4. FET VV(nakon 3 X AIH, 1X IVF, 3X FET) 
enya22 - prirodno (nakon svega i svačega) 
čupko 1 - 2. stimulirani IVF VV
kika84 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Prag
Natalina - 3. stimulirani IVF MB 
venera21 - 5. AIH Vinogradska 

7. mj.2010 
sandric - 1. stimulirani IVF MB 
evelin - 1. stimulirani IVF SD 
issa11 - 2. IVF Cito (nakon 1 stim. IVF) 
Sanjička - prirodno (nakon 1 stimulirani IVF i 2 prir. IVF) 
petra30 - 4. prir. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 3 x ICSI) 
marti78 - 2. FET Prag 
vesnare - 3 polustimulirani ICSI Cito (nakon 2X FET, 2X ICSI)
gričanka - ? IVF, Prag
beba.2 – 2 IVF (nakon 1X AIH, 1X IVF)

8. mj.2010 
AnneMarry – 1. stimulirani IVF, SD (nakon 5XIVF) 
Cranky – 1. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 3X AIH)
tini – 4. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 15 prir/klomif. IVF, 3 stimulirana IVF )
Jim - 2. IVF (iz odmrznutih js) SD (nakon 2 AIH, 1 stimulirani IVF )
lastavica1979 – prirodno

9. mj.2010 
Denny  – 1. stimulirani IVF, Cito  (nakon 3 AIH) 
Tibi – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska
“tina” – 2 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakn 2 AIH, 1 ICSI)
Ordep – prirodno
micek – 4. stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 3 IVF)
mromi30 – prirodno
tantolina – 2 stimulirani ICSI Ljubljana (nakon 1 ICSI)

10. mj.2010 
Adikica  – 2. stimulirani IVF, Cito  (nakon 1X IVF) 
Žanet – 4.stimulirani IVF, CITO (nakon 3 IVF )  :Very Happy: 
gargamelica – 5.stimulirani  ICSI-TESSE, Cito (nakon 4 ICSI-TESSE)  :Very Happy: 
*
Naša lista* 
Čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
matahari ~ 20.10.
Mia Lilly ~
mare41 ~ 22.10.
TOMISLAVA  ~ 27.10.
amaria 23  ~ 28.10.
Lua  ~ 29.10.
luna1 ~  01.11.
andream ~ 01.11.

Čekalice (F)ET 
mare157 
matto 

Čekalice punkcije 
modesty4
Snekica

AIH, Prirodni IVF,ICSI 

Pikalice 
m arta
kiara79

Klomifenke/Femarke
diki

Šmrkalice i ostale supresije 

On-GO
medena8
maca2
dudadudaduda
aleksandraj
Tia 
Gabi25
lucija83
Sela
Pirica
Linalena
ž od milivoj73 
sbonetic

 Hrabrice/Čekalice koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jesenski vlakić  
Deja2, nellyxy, miška, ANKARA, dim, zubica, marti_sk, ninatz, didicro, Mary Ann, zelimo_bebu, Acitam, curka, Sonja29, nena3beba, tonili, franka76, kata1, negra, Livija2, extreme, dariaaa, TeddyBearz, pippi, tikica, Biene, pujica, Andreja, sany22, tia_16, s_iva, Mariel, nini, Tayra, maya3, sissy, ponedjeljak, Fragola, Katarina, snjeska_ , gaia, philipa, necija mama, nestrpljiva, ana@zm, ella roo, AB7, nini, Patientia, danijelica, Madonna, philipa, Weather, Ana39, Ella03, luce_st, Mimi333, Kinki, Ljubica, gianna, Glorija, nirvana, Jill, Orline, Dadica, Reni76, Dodirko, Gabi, miška, bambus99, BLIZU, Jelena, Rene2, gianna, mišicalara, Dim, Capka, mušica, nata, missy, višnja, Kraljica18, Dusica1, maya3, amariya, molu, ZLATKA, nela., mrnjica, viky, regina78, sissy, Gosparka, ovnica29, Bebel, Ambra, Umma, IRENA456, Iva77, bernadette, simbi, choko, metkovk@, wewa, Bernadette, Miss July, TWEETY77, Ljubica, mala garava, Teodora, Ici, Splicanka, Mmaslacak, Draga, Kaća, tisa, Shanti, Andy, frka, Ksena28, molu, acitam, BHany, Amyx, RuzicaSB, Pato, dani39, Kika83, Točkalica, tigrical, jo1974, zedra, dir, Strumpfica, TwistedQ, Ameli, Natica, Elena-mk, Missy, ivana83, bubble_71, yasmina, nina1, gupi51, sivka, mare41, Vikki, Juliette, ninocka28, pinny, Marina27, Lilly, sivka, Ti, duba13, MAJONI974, Tuzna, Cortina, AuroraBlu, nataša, Kikla123, Miki76, marta7, zlatica, Romanica, Cannisa, innu, Zeena, bublica3, Gizmos, Missixty, AnaK, n&a, Snow.ml, ivkica28, Tigrical, Iberc, Marnie, Iva Mia 2009, Šiškica, Mimimuc, sumskovoce, dani82, Vojvođanka, Pimbli,  Mia74, Sanja1, trunčicabalunčica, crvenkapica77, ogla,  mini3, tlatinčica,  klara, Pinky, skandy, loks, mrkvica84, nokia, zrinkič, kik@, mimi81, Bab,  taca70, sany 7, đurđa76, sali, centaurea.in.spe, kandela, venera3, mirna26, Opa, suzzie2, NINA30, loryy, Bugaboo,  vita22, ivica_k, ZAUZETA, Aurora*, tiki_a, corinaII, mravak, ia30, kriistiina, rose, narnija

----------


## dani82

*Žanet i gargamelica* čestitam na betama, prekrasne brojkice  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
*Nina09* čestitam na sinčiću  :Heart: 
*mare157* bravo za 7js, držim fige za tulum u labu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Glacova*, žao mi je, nadam se da će slijedeći put biti dobitan  :Love:

----------


## aleksandraj

> *Žanet i gargamelica* čestitam na betama, prekrasne brojkice  
> *Nina09* čestitam na sinčiću 
> *mare157* bravo za 7js, držim fige za tulum u labu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *Glacova*, žao mi je, nadam se da će slijedeći put biti dobitan


cure, potpisujem ...

----------


## matahari

ajmeeeee, pa ovdje se štošta događa. ČESTITAM žanet i gargamelici na prekrasnim betama. ja svoju vadim prekosutra.

----------


## bugaboo

> *Žanet i gargamelica* čestitam na betama, prekrasne brojkice  
> *Nina09* čestitam na sinčiću 
> *mare157* bravo za 7js, držim fige za tulum u labu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *Glacova*, žao mi je, nadam se da će slijedeći put biti dobitan


X

----------


## Sumskovoce

> *Žanet i gargamelica* čestitam na betama, prekrasne brojkice  
> *Nina09* čestitam na sinčiću 
> *mare157* bravo za 7js, držim fige za tulum u labu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *Glacova*, žao mi je, nadam se da će slijedeći put biti dobitan


X

----------


## modesty4

> *Žanet i gargamelica* čestitam na betama, prekrasne brojkice  
> *Nina09* čestitam na sinčiću 
> *mare157* bravo za 7js, držim fige za tulum u labu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *Glacova*, žao mi je, nadam se da će slijedeći put biti dobitan


X

----------


## Aurora*

Koliko novosti danas!

*mare157* veseli me jako sto je za sada i bolje od ocekivanog i zelim ti da se samo tako nastavi! Kada su ti rekli da dodjes na transfer? 3. ili 5. dan?

*nina09* cestitke na prinovi i dobrodoslica Petru!  :Joggler: 

*luna1* sretno danas na transferu! Javi kako je proslo.

*žanet* i *gargamelice* iskrene cestitke na pozitivnim betama! CITO rastura!  :Bouncing: 

*glacova* u moru danasnji dobrih vijesti tvoja losa me je posebno rastuzila. Jako mi je zao.  :Sad:  Jedino utjesno je sto vas cekaju smrzlici, zato ti odmah i od srca zelim uspjesan FET.

----------


## bublica3

*Cure pa to su krasne BETE*  :Heart: !!!!!!! Super!!!!   :Joggler:   :Very Happy:    Čestitke!!!!  :Very Happy: 

_BRAVO_  :Klap:  _CITO!!!_

----------


## mimi81

Koje divne bete su zaredale, baš me hvata euforija! 
Čestitke svima

----------


## tiki_a

Bravo cure, bravo žanet  :Very Happy: , bravo gargamelica, vau kolika beta  :Very Happy: 
nina09 ČESTITAM  :Zaljubljen: 
Draga glacova, i ovdje, žao mi je  :Sad: ~~~~~~za smrzliće

----------


## ina33

Nina09, čestitam  :Smile: !

----------


## Ginger

Dodirko  :Smile:  dobro si sve rekla
moje sekice su izabrale iste datume, samo se nadam da će ova doći ipak malo kasnije
prva se rodila sa točno 38 tjedana, a nadam se da će mala micika pričekati da prođe sekin rođendan

djetešce mi je bolesno  :Sad:  ima upalu pluća i iza nas je 5 groznih dana pa nemojte zamjeriti što ću napisati ovako:
novim trudnicama  :Very Happy:  čestitke od srca
tužnicama jedan veliki  :Love:

----------


## linalena

Svima sa betama čestitke  i veliki zagrljaji Glacova

Falio mi forummmmmm

----------


## tiki_a

Ginger ~~~~~~za curicu. Nadam se da je sad već puno bolje.
~~~~~~~za čekalice bete
Društvo  :Heart:

----------


## linalena

> Ginger ~~~~~~za curicu. Nadam se da je sad već puno bolje.
> ~~~~~~~za čekalice bete
> Društvo


x

----------


## linalena

Luna1 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za transfer (sada je več i prošao)

žanet   beta 324,7  12DPT.   čestitam   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

gargamelica  beta 1031 !na 14dpt  čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

kiara79 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pikanje  :Zaljubljen: 



 Kak je ovo lijepo čitati, a ja taman 1dc zadnjeg prije postupka

----------


## glacova

Bravo za nove trudnice! :Klap: 

A mene ćeka pauza pa u pohod na Pingvinčiće!
Pusa najveća za sve! :Heart:

----------


## coolerica

bilo je i vrijeme da se vrati !! mm je odahnuo i prebacio na nogomet..
Glacova ~~~~~~~~~ za pingvinčiće

----------


## Lua

Baš sad kad sam ovaj tjedan doma nije bilo foruma i vas cura... :Sad: 
...ali evo ga,ipak je proradio... :Smile: 
tako da malo zavibram za sve ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
 veeeeliki pozdrav i sretno svima  :Heart:

----------


## andream

Glacova, ja ti vibram da se bar jedan pingvinić ubrzo ugnijezdi 9 mjeseci kod svoje mame ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ (mi smo bili jako skeptični, rekla bih i doktor, a eto jedan naš pingvinić uskoro slavi prvi rođendan).
Svima ~~~~~~~, posebno žanet i gargamelici za uredne trudnoće ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sretna35

ufff kako ste mi svi nedostajali  :Love: 

punom parom idemo dalje  :Very Happy:

----------


## gargamelica

Napokon proradio !!!
Cure hvala vam na podrsci i divnim zeljama  :Smile: 
Ja mogu reci da se tek danas opustam (malo :Wink: )nakon druge bete 2165 !!!!

Svima koje cekaju svoju beturinu  :Wink:  drzim fige

----------


## diki

napokon, već sto puta sam išla na forum, za poluditi.....
žanet i gargamelici čestitke na pozitivnim betama i svim curkama na koječemu puno~~~~~~~~~~~~
ja sutra imam punkciju, dva folikula, nadam se da će biti bezbolno

----------


## matahari

ponesena euforijom i velikim betama zadnjih par dana nadala sam se da će i mene neka troznamenkasta beta iznenaditi. ali,ništa ovaj put. pusa svima!

----------


## Lua

matahari   :Love:

----------


## modesty4

Moja punkcija prošla i to vrlo dobro. Neću reći bezbolno,ali uz tim na SD bilo je lako.
Dobili smo 3 stanice i sve tri su u postupku, a u petak idemo po njih!!
Nadam se da će bar jedna odlučiti ostati s nama  :Yes: !

----------


## Vali

Vidim da je ovo CITO mjesec!  :Smile:  Čestitam novim trudnicama!

----------


## ivica_k

cure, falile ste mi...pusa svima  :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

Čestitke novim trudnicama  :Very Happy: 
Tužnicama  :Love: 
Čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

gargameilce, prekrasno duplanje
žanet, javi nam svoju betu
matahari, žao mi je
tigrical, :Heart: 
Život stane bez foruma :Smile:

----------


## žanet

Druga beta je 598,5 i sad sam pročitala bete drugih cura gedje isto  nije bilo savršeno uduplano i sve je ok tako i dr. kaže da je to super i da ne brinem.Sljedeći petak sam na prvom ultrazvuku i jedva čekam.
Cure moje, sreća je neopisiva, tolika da je ne mogu ni doživit u potpunosti jer vjerovatno nisam još ni svjesna.Sanjam da skačem, pa se pripadnem u snu jer znam da ne smijem skakat,pazim kako se okrečem,strah me kihnit, strah me kašljat i nadam se da ću se ubrzo opustit,a mislim da će to biti kad čujem DUM,DUM.
M.M. je izvan sebe i samo što me ne nosi,a meni godi i mislim da će me dobro razmazit.
Uh,koliko emocija i osjećaja u meni da ne znam kako da se nosim s njima.
Gargamelice čestitke i sve ostale suborke moje želim vam kao sebi i znam da ćemo sve jednom dočekat svoje bebice.
Denny,rasplakala si me.Zaista si blagoslovljena i uživaj u tom osjećaju.
Veliki poljubac svima!!

----------


## Charlie

*gargamelice, žanet*, čestitam na prekrasnim betama! Bravo za Cito!
*matahari, glacova* žao mi je i puno ~~~~~ za dalje da i vas uskoro iznenade vaše bebice
*nina09* mamice, čestitke od srca!

Čekalicama tisuće ~~~~~~ za najljepše rezultate

----------


## mare157

Ajme, napokon sam uspjela na forum!!! Baš ste mi falile vi super suborke u ovom periodu čekanja transfera!!! Hvala svima na vibricama, nadam se da je bio tulum u labu i da nas naše bebice nestrpljivo čekaju!
*žanet* prekrasan post, jedva čekam da se i ja tako osjećam... Sve će biti super, uživaj, odmaraj, TRUDNA SI!!
*Aurora* transfer je planiran 5.dan i to je sutra. Rekli su da će zvati ako nebude kako treba ili ako vide da treba transfer obaviti ranije, ali zvali nisuuuu!!  :Very Happy:  Nadam se da je sve ok i da će nas sutra dočekati sa super vijestima. Ma neka ih je od 7 ostalo 4 i ja ću biti turbo presretna!! (nisam baš preskromna...)
*snekica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tuuuuuluuuuuuum u labu!!!
Novim trudnicama želim savršenu T i da uživaju u svojih 9 mjeseci!
Čekalicama punkcije, transfera ili tete bete, curama koje kreću s terapijom  i svima ostalima od  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najbolje rezultate!!
Mi za sat, dva dok spremimo stvari krećemo za Mb po naše bebice. Nadam se da nisu primijetile da su mama i tata išli doma i ostavili ih u labu te da su se lijepo djelile i da su spremne za sutrašnji transfer!!

----------


## Snekica

Mi smo jučer dobili 5 js, vidjeti ćemo koliko će ih partijati u labu, pa u subotu idemo po bar 3 embrija, a ostale dvije (js) nek idu u škrinju za nedajbože. Jest da boli, ali sve će proći za male okruglice! 
Čestitke curama sa lijepim betama, a našim tužnicama želim da im slijedeći bude bingo!

----------


## Snekica

*Mare157*, sram te bilo, djecu si ostavila kod nekih nepoznatih ljudi!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## linalena

> druge bete 2165 !!!!


 prava beturina, jeeeeeeee  :Very Happy: 

diki  sretno na punkciji, i da ne boli 

matahari   :Love: 

modesty4   :Klap:  za 3 junaka i  :Love:  za petak




> Druga beta je 598,5 
> Cure moje, sreća je neopisiva, tolika da je ne mogu ni doživit u potpunosti jer vjerovatno nisam još ni svjesna.S
> Uh,koliko emocija i osjećaja u meni da ne znam kako da se nosim s njima.
> Veliki poljubac svima!!


  da što prije čuješ DUM DUM  :Zaljubljen: 

Snekica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulu u labu

----------


## sretna35

linalena što si vrijedna tebe se može samo potpisati

pusa svima

----------


## luna1

malo me nema a ono tulum, ma ČESTITKE svim trudnicama na prekrasnim betama :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## žanet

Snekica, Mare 157,Modesty4 i ako sam koga još zaboravila želim samo velike bete,a do tada odmor i radite samo ono što volite ovih 14 dana, ugađajte samoj sebi!!!

----------


## bebach

> Snekica, Mare 157,Modesty4 i ako sam koga još zaboravila želim samo velike bete,a do tada odmor i radite samo ono što volite ovih 14 dana, ugađajte samoj sebi!!!


X

----------


## diki

Snekica, mare157,Modesty4 puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve što vam treba  :Trep trep: 
Moja punkcija prošla bezbolno, ali nažalost bez stanice, dva folikula koja sam imala su nestala, a punktiran mi je jedan na drugom jajniku( za koji se mislilo da je cista) ali je bio prazan.  :Sad:  
Sad čekam vješticu pa ćemo ovaj put probati s femarom (pošto sam ja "low respoder") nadam se da ću napokon na nešto reagirati i dobiti barem 3 stanice!! 
Ima li netko od vas iskustva s famerom ??

----------


## žanet

Diki,žao mi je!
Ja sam ti isto low responder i posljednji bingo ciklus smo išli s femarom po objašnjenju doktora:  sa 30 menopura i gonala i svega dobijem 2-3 jajne stanice (i to je bilo u Petrovoj kad sam imala tek 25 godina) tako da s femarom kao laganom stimulacijom koja se daje baš takvim ženama,manje agresivna,a postignu isti ili bolji rezultat.

----------


## Pinky

> Snekica, mare157,Modesty4 puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve što vam treba 
> Moja punkcija prošla bezbolno, ali nažalost bez stanice, dva folikula koja sam imala su nestala, a punktiran mi je jedan na drugom jajniku( za koji se mislilo da je cista) ali je bio prazan.  
> Sad čekam vješticu pa ćemo ovaj put probati s femarom (pošto sam ja "low respoder") nadam se da ću napokon na nešto reagirati i dobiti barem 3 stanice!! 
> Ima li netko od vas iskustva s famerom ??


bravo uspješnicama i puno sreće tužnicama!!!

ja sam low responder i do sada sam najbolje reagirala na femaru plus par menopura. sretno!

----------


## amaria 23

samo da vas pozdravim!!Odmaram i cekam presudu!! Ufff sto je ovo cekanje tesko!!

----------


## matto

diki :Love: ,
kod mene s femarom i 12 injekcija menopura 6 ocita
s tridesetak injekcija menopura te decaptilom također 6 jajnih stanica, 
tako da ćeš sigurno uz femaru dobiti i koji gonal ili menopur što je blaža stimulacija, valjda manje agresivna za tijelo i za glavu, nema glavobolja 
kako bilo želim ti više sreće u tom postupku

----------


## diki

Puno hvala curke  :Kiss:  
ma znam da će jednom upaliti i da ću ugledati pa makar i dvoznamenkasti broj bete za početak, jer odustatit neću dok se to ne desi!

----------


## tantolina

samo da Vam javim da nas je naša mrvica odlučila napustiti u 7 tjednu...još u ponedjeljak smo gledali srce a sada je više nema... :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kiara79

tantolina,žao mi je.... :Crying or Very sad:  :Love:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Tantolina*  :Sad:  Budi hrabra i uporna, idući put će biti bolje.

----------


## medena8

> *Tantolina*  Budi hrabra i uporna, idući put će biti bolje.


*X *

----------


## crvenkapica77

*tantolina   * zao mi je   :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Lua

Tantolina...žao mi je.... :Love:

----------


## tiki_a

tantolina, jako žalosno  :Crying or Very sad: 
matahari žao mi je  :Sad: . Šaljem ~~~~~~za dalje
Puno ~~~~~~za blastice, mrvice, punkcije, čekalice, e baš vas ima  :Klap: 
Lua, pravi ti je avatar  :Grin:

----------


## Snekica

Tantolina, žao mi je!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Gabi25

tantolina žao mi je :Love: 

svim novim trudnicama čestitam :Very Happy:  svim tužnicama :Love:  a svima u postupcima i razno raznim čekanjima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bebach

> Tantolina, žao mi je!


*X*  :Love:

----------


## aleksandraj

tantolina, bas mi je zao..drzi se

----------


## Aurora*

> samo da Vam javim da nas je naša mrvica odlučila napustiti u 7 tjednu...još u ponedjeljak smo gledali srce a sada je više nema...


*tantolina* nemas pojma kako mi je zao zbog ovoga.  :Sad: 

Zasto je ovakav ishod toliko cest kod Resa?

----------


## Marnie

tantolina jako mi je žao  :Sad: .

----------


## Kadauna

Čestitam novim trudnicama, betama, našoj Denny na tri  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: .

*BRAVO CITO!*

----------


## molu

tantolina  :Love:  drži se

----------


## andream

tantolina, žao mi je, ali evo i opet ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za novu pobjedu.
lua, avatar je odličan, odmah me podsjetio da bi maca mogla biti MPO pacijent a ovi peseki milinovićev aparat (šteta peseka)...
svima ~~~~~~~~~~ od nas.
a propo simptoma, znam da je rano 3.dpt, ali svako malo osjetim neko probadanje, pa si to tumačim da se mrvica već namješta ili se ugnijezdila... klasa optimist!

----------


## bublica3

*tantolina*, jako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad:  Grozno je kad se desi gubitak.
Želim ti od srca da se šta prije oporaviš psihički i fizički i onda u nove pobijede  :Love:

----------


## linalena

amaria 23   ~~~~~~~~~~ da čekanje brzo prođe i plus dođe

diki   :Love:  a za takav rezultat punkcije  :Mad: 

Draga tantolina  :Love:   drži se

andream  svi smo mi .. klasa optimist..  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## marta7

Prijavljujem da sam pikalica, napokon, nakon 6 mjesecu pauze....8. dan, puna Gonala, endometrij tanak, folikul(i) mali (još ne znam imam li više od jednog), vidjet ćemo kaj bude, bude. :Cool: 
Puno ~~~~~~~ za sve čekalice punkcija, transfera, beta!

----------


## marti_sk

*tantolina,* neizmjerno mi je zao  :Sad: 

*marta7*, sretno  :Heart:

----------


## gargamelica

Tantolina neopisivo mi je zao .... :Sad: 
matahari ,glacova drzim fige da je sljedeci dobitni
pikalicama puuuuno folikula  :Wink:

----------


## sretna35

*tantolina, matahari* žao mi je  :Love: 

*andream* za klasu optimist  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*marta* uspješan postupak ti želim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## matahari

žao mi je! drži se!




> samo da Vam javim da nas je naša mrvica odlučila napustiti u 7 tjednu...još u ponedjeljak smo gledali srce a sada je više nema...

----------


## sali

*tantolina*  :Love:  drži se

----------


## dani82

*tantolina* žao mi je  :Love: 
*mare157* za današnji transfer, da bude dobitni ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*marta7* da folikulići narastu i da ih bude puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*andream*, da te predosjećaj ne vara ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
svim čekalicama bete, punkcije i transfera~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ina33

Tantolina, žao mi je  :Sad: !

Mare157, sretno!!!

Marta7, andream, vibrice!

----------


## bebach

> [B]
> *mare157* za današnji transfer, da bude dobitni ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *marta7* da folikulići narastu i da ih bude puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *andream*, da te predosjećaj ne vara ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> svim čekalicama bete, punkcije i transfera~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



*X*

----------


## matto

> *tantolina* žao mi je 
> *mare157* za današnji transfer, da bude dobitni ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *marta7* da folikulići narastu i da ih bude puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *andream*, da te predosjećaj ne vara ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> svim čekalicama bete, punkcije i transfera~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


potpisujem

----------


## mare41

> *tantolina* žao mi je 
> *mare157* za današnji transfer, da bude dobitni ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *marta7* da folikulići narastu i da ih bude puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *andream*, da te predosjećaj ne vara ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> svim čekalicama bete, punkcije i transfera~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 I ja potpisujem :Smile:

----------


## sretna35

> I ja potpisujem


i ja potpisujem ono što je mare potpisala

----------


## Denny

> *tantolina* žao mi je 
> *mare157* za današnji transfer, da bude dobitni ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *marta7* da folikulići narastu i da ih bude puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *andream*, da te predosjećaj ne vara ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> svim čekalicama bete, punkcije i transfera~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Ajme i ja moram potpisati...  :Smile:

----------


## Denny

I još dodajem brdo vibrica od mene i mrvica... SRETNO CURE!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## matahari

ja sam nešto propustila vjerojatno ovih dana kad nije bilo foruma. denny-trojke??? čestitam!





> I još dodajem brdo vibrica od mene i mrvica... SRETNO CURE!
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## modesty4

Transfer obavljen!! Dobili smo 2 zametka, jedan 6-st i jedan 8-st.
Možete li mi reći zašto su injekcije brevactide 1500, dobila sam 2, te pijem još od punkcije estrofem?

----------


## andream

Estrofem je za zadebljanje endometrija, tako da se još više podeblja (ja ga ovaj put nisam dobila, a pred punkciju mi je bio oko 12, možda i više).
Brevactide daje kako koja klinika (daje ga i VV - prije choragon, dok ga Vinogradska npr ne daje). Daje se uz to i decapeptyl nakon transfera pa su to tri injekcije nakon transfera (na VV-u). Koliko se sjećam, te injekcije bi trebale pomoći da se plod primi u maternici.

----------


## modesty4

Andream hvala! Točno, dobila sam 3 injekcije i to 2 brevactide i decapeptyl i raspored kako ih moram primiti. Ja sam na SD!

----------


## kiara79

> Transfer obavljen!! Dobili smo 2 zametka, jedan 6-st i jedan 8-st.
> Možete li mi reći zašto su injekcije brevactide 1500, dobila sam 2, te pijem još od punkcije estrofem?


modesty~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da je to to.... :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

*tantolina*  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  jako mi je žao, drži se draga

----------


## Ginger

tužnicama  :Love:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za skori uspjeh

 :Very Happy:  za lijepe bete

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve vas
 :Kiss:

----------


## modesty4

I da zaboravih, čekamo betu 03.11.!

----------


## zeljana

> *tantolina*  jako mi je žao, drži se draga


x

----------


## ZO

> tužnicama  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za skori uspjeh
> 
>  za lijepe bete
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve vas


potpisujem  :Heart: 
tantolina jako mi je žao  :Heart:

----------


## žanet

Tantolina, žao mi je,bit će bolje,iza kiše uvijek je sunce.
Modesty4~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~želim lijepu ,veliku betu!!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

:Love: tantolina baš mi je žao, evo baš sam sad pomislila na tebe i kako se ne javljaš s vijestima i onda pročitam tako tužnu vijest.

----------


## sretna35

*Modesty4* želim ti najljepši 3. 11. o. g. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## matahari

prijavljujem da sam od sutra na klomifenu!

----------


## sretna35

*matahari sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## matahari

hvala draga!






> *matahari sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## vesnare

*Tantolina* drži se draga. Vjerujem da je lakše ugledati minus na testu nego prolaziti tugu nakon početne radosti. Nemoj odustati. Čim skupiš snage samo naprijed. Drugi put će biti sigurno dobitni. :Love: 
*Modesty4* vibram za veliku betu :Klap: 
*Matahari* samo naprijed  :Klap: 
i svim ostalim curama u postupku držim fige
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

Da i ovdje objavim da sam od jučer čekalica bete. Vraćena su mi dva embrija, 6- i 8-stanični! Beta oko 06.11.

----------


## sretna35

dobro jutro kuham kavicu i Snekici želim veliku beticu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mali Mimi

Sretno Snekica, sbonetic~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za vaše bete

----------


## žanet

Snekice, za najsretniji 06.11~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~VELIKA BETA!!!

----------


## Kadauna

Sretna, hvala na kavci  :Smile: )

a Snekici ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za  betu

----------


## Denny

I ja Snekici želim veeeliku betu, i naravno, svima ostalima za sve što im treba!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

Svima  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: !

----------


## Sumskovoce

> Snekice, za najsretniji 06.11~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~VELIKA BETA!!!


X

----------


## linalena

> Da i ovdje objavim da sam od jučer čekalica bete. Vraćena su mi dva embrija, 6- i 8-stanični! Beta oko 06.11.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ove vibrice za sve sve čekalice bete, hmm zapravo za čekalice beturina, nek lijepo budu odma trocifrene. Posebno za moju dragu k.V. da dočeka beturinu i da onda meni vibra u mom skorašnjem postupku pa da budemu zajedno trudne, ogromne i posebno  sretne*

----------


## medena8

*Matahari* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ovaj bude dobitni!
*Modesty4*, *Snekica*, *Sbonetic* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za trocifrene bete!

I još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve kojima treba za što god vam treba!

 :Kiss:  svima!!!

----------


## maca2

Predbilježavm se za vađenje bete 5.11. - danas u MB vraćene 2 blastice.
Svim čekalicama i curama u postupku puno dobrih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

Uuuuuu, ima nas, ima!!! Bit će betaaaa!!!

----------


## cranky

*Snekica*  :Heart:  ovo mi kod tebe "smrdi" na beturinu  :Klap:  

Evo vibrica za sve čekalice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

Drago mi je vidjet da opet Sretna kuha kavu :Smile: 
cure čekalice~~~~~~~~~~~svima sretno do neba!

----------


## modesty4

Cure možete li mi reći kolika beta treba biti najniža 12 dnt da bi bila trudnoća?

----------


## Lua

> Uuuuuu, ima nas, ima!!! Bit će betaaaa!!!


*Potpisujem!*  :Kiss:

----------


## Kadauna

> Cure možete li mi reći kolika beta treba biti najniža 12 dnt da bi bila trudnoća?


ovo je čudno pitanje!? posebno zato što ne znam da li je kod tebe bio transfer 2., 3.  ili 5. dan nakon punkcije......  ali evo ti jedna od meni najbolji stranica za betu: http://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single
*sve preko 100 bi trebalo biti ok  SRETNO!*

----------


## modesty4

Sorry Kadauna baš sam blesava, tolko sam već pod stresom i samo razmišljam kad trebam primiti koju injekciju i popiti tabletu da što ne pogriješim!! Transfer je bio 3 dan.
Hvala na linku!!

----------


## gargamelica

Drzim fige  svim cekalicama bete  :Smile:

----------


## matahari

potpisujem!





> Drzim fige  svim cekalicama bete

----------


## angel 1

> ovo je čudno pitanje!? posebno zato što ne znam da li je kod tebe bio transfer 2., 3.  ili 5. dan nakon punkcije......  ali evo ti jedna od meni najbolji stranica za betu: http://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single
> *sve preko 100 bi trebalo biti ok  SRETNO!*


Evo da ja potvrdim da ima i iznimki.... dakle transfer drugi dan nakon punkcije... beta *16* dnt *67,5* !! 20 dnt-398 i 22 dnt 945, dr je rekao da je bila kasnija implantacija... Tako da sve je individualno i sve je moguće..
Modesty4 sretno !  I naravno sretno i svim drugim čekalicama !!!

----------


## Kadauna

Jutro svima, 

samo da zavibram čekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i našoj *Rozaliji koja čeka danas porod svoje malene Jelene.......... ROZA ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## Kadauna

:Smile: ) Da Angel, u pravu si.................. vrlo je to različito i individualno što se i vidi iz priloženog linka,naša Ginger je isto imala 2x male bete... a jedan od tih je već prava curica  a tu drugu nisku  betu uskoro treba roditi :Zaljubljen:  By the way, znam masu cura koje su imale na 14. dan nakon transfera (3 dan nakon punkcije) betu preko 700 a nije blizanačka trudnoća

----------


## mare41

Jutro, uz frišku :Coffee: . Jutro nije počelo dobrim vijestima-amaria :Love:  i  :Heart: . Nek dan bude bolji uz bolje vijesti i dok čekamo susret Rozi i bebe i ~~~~~~.

----------


## maja8

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za čekalice koječega
Rozalija~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da čim prije zagrliš svoju mrvicu... Sretno draga moja   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Snekica

*Amaria*, žao mi je! :Sad: 
*Rozi*, sretno danas!!! :Klap:

----------


## bebach

*Snekica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za oooogromnu beturinu!  :Very Happy: 
*Amaria*  :Love: 
*Rozi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno!!! 
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve šta vam treba!  :Kiss:

----------


## sretna35

*mare*, hvala za kavicu 

*rozi* sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

Kopiram ovdje ovu temu http://forum.roda.hr/threads/60319-h...jen-maleni-mis za one koji nisu vidjeli da je hanumica rodila :Very Happy:

----------


## laky

Stigla nam je Jelena .Rozalija je isto upravo rodica svoju princezu.Čestitke do neba

----------


## Kadauna

*Rozalija i muž od Rozalije ČESTITAM od srca*

----------


## ana-

*Rozalija* iskrene čestitke na maloj PRINCEZI  :Zaljubljen: 
želimo vam brzi oporavak i odlazak kući  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## maja8

čestitkr od  :Heart:  na malenoj curici  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Bab

*Rozalija* i *Hanumica*...čestitam drage cure na Vašim bebicama 
Uživajte punim plućima  :Kiss:

----------


## Sela

Cestitke svim trudnicama ( a bome ih ima!!!!!) i neka malci samo rastu,rastu,rastu,rastu...
Prijavljujem se u cekalice bete,danas mi je 3 dnt!!!!!
Ne osjecam se da sam imala transfer uopce,da jos nemam to zrno pameti i mozga u glavi,reko bi covjek da nista nije bilo.... :Grin:  :Heart: 
*Sneki* drugarice,kako je?

----------


## mare41

Rozi, čestitkeeeeeee!
Sela, draga, sretno!

----------


## Bab

Sela, nadam se da će ti tvoja praška roda donjeti dvije najveće srečice!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## molu

Čestitke Rozi i njm na maloj princezi!!!!!!!!

----------


## mare157

Pozdrav suborke moje drage!!! Ajme koliko novosti i malih beba!!! I koliko vidim poćetak 11. mjeseca će biti prekrcan prekrasnim betama! Biti će pravo bombardiranje!!
Ja sam danas 3.dpt. Vratili smo dvije super blastice i nemamo smrzlića, ali nadam se da nam neće ni trebati. Beta je u planu 4.11. i nadam se da ću izdržati do tada!!
*Jelena, hanumica* čestitam na bebicama!!
*modesty4, maca2,sela i snekica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za beturine i da se sve fino ukrcamo u studeni vlakić!!!
Svima koje sam zaboravila sretno i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što treba!!

----------


## Snekica

Oooohoooohooo, vratija se šime iz Praga!!! Pa, *Selice* draga, ima da se družimo kasnije i na trudničkom :Very Happy: !!! Nemam ništa od simptoma, mada se i trudim da ih ni ne tražim, čak mi je i čudno ležati dok me niš ne smeta! E, da, osim sisa... :Embarassed: 
*Mare157*, vidim ja da ćemo sve isti dan vaditi betu! :Very Happy: 
 :Heart:  svim čekalicama!!!
*Rozalija i Hanumica*, konačno su i vaše bebice sa vama!!! Čestitamo i taticama, naravno! :Klap:

----------


## rikikiki

Čestitam novopečenim mamama i tatama  :Heart: , svim novim trudnicama  :Very Happy: , a čekalicama želim trocifrene beturine  :Smile: !!
Pozdrav svim suborkama (i suborcima)  :Kiss: !!

----------


## ina33

> *Rozalija* i *Hanumica*...čestitam drage cure na Vašim bebicama 
> Uživajte punim plućima


x.

Mare157, cure, sretno!!!

----------


## BHany

:Very Happy:  Rozalija čestitke!

Jelena, dobro nam došla  :Heart:  !

----------


## enya22

Draga Rozi, cestitamo od srca na princezi Jeleni!  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## ines31

Draga Rozi, čestitke cijeloj obitelji! :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## šniki

Ajmeeeeeeeeeee Rozalija postala si majčica!!!! Čestitke mamici i tatici.....Jelena draga dobro nam došla!!!! :Zaljubljen:  :Heart:

----------


## dani82

*Rozalija* čestitam tebi i tvom suprugu na malenom anđelu Jeleni!!!
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## ksena28

čestitam ROZI  :Kiss:  pusa maloj Jeleni  :Smile:

----------


## angel 1

Ajme Rozi  :Very Happy:  iskrene čestitke cijeloj obitelji..napokon je stigla princeza  :Zaljubljen:  Nadam se da si i ti sve dobro podnijela i da sad uživate...
Čestitke i hanumici a svim čekalicama puno trudničkih ******************************************** zvjezdica ( pa svaka nek uhvati barem jednu  :Smile:  )

----------


## Blekonja

rozi naša draga čestitam od srca a Jelena draga dobro nam došla!!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## WINNI

Cestitam sretnim roditeljima,,,,,,Jelena dobrodosla :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sretna35

> Cestitam sretnim roditeljima,,,,,,Jelena dobrodosla


ma pusetine velike

čestitke također i hanumici

----------


## matto

Čestike, Rozi i S. od srca 
a dobrodošlica čupavoj ljepotici Jeleni,
(tako mi je Rozalija napisala u poruci)
Roze draga konačno je došlo i to jutro 
vjerujem da je sve prošlo dobro,
sada odmaraj i naravno uživaj u majčinstvu

----------


## Ginger

*roziiiiiii čestitaaaaam* 
*a čupavoj ljepotici - dobro nam došla*

----------


## Ginger

*Kaduna*  he, ja sam pobjednik niskih, ali ipak lijepih beta 
jedna će za manje od tjedan dana naputniti 2 godine  :Heart: 
a druga  :Heart:  će uskoro stići, nadam se za više od tjedan dana
to su moje žilave curke

----------


## lucija83

Rozalija čestitam a malenom smotuljku zelim najljepsu dobrodoslicu na svijet!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## andream

> Rozalija čestitam a malenom smotuljku zelim najljepsu dobrodoslicu na svijet!!!!!


Potpisujem i pridružujem se čestitalicama  :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

rozalija  :Heart:  i curica  :Zaljubljen:   :Very Happy: 
Sela, došla si ti nama, šaljem ti ~~~~~~~+
mare157  :Klap:  za blastice i ~~~~~~+
Snekica~~~~~~~+

----------


## modesty4

Rozalija i hanumica čestitke do neba.... :Very Happy:

----------


## ivica_k

> rozalija  i curica  
> Sela, došla si ti nama, šaljem ti ~~~~~~~+
> mare157  za blastice i ~~~~~~+
> Snekica~~~~~~~+


potpisujem tiki_a, i dodajem ~~~~~~~~~~~~za još dvije čekalice bete, andream i maca2

----------


## aleksandraj

> rozalija  i curica  
> Sela, došla si ti nama, šaljem ti ~~~~~~~+
> mare157  za blastice i ~~~~~~+
> Snekica~~~~~~~+


Cestitam rozi....

----------


## aleksandraj

> Čestitam novopečenim mamama i tatama , svim novim trudnicama , a čekalicama želim trocifrene beturine !!
> Pozdrav svim suborkama (i suborcima) !!




Potpisujem i ovdje

----------


## thaia28

čestitke rozaliji i hanumici na dolasku njihovih srećica, želim im duuuuug i prekrasan život :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Sela

Cestitke novim mamicama!!!!!!

----------


## kiara79

> čestitke rozaliji i hanumici na dolasku njihovih srećica, želim im duuuuug i prekrasan život


čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Marnie

čestitam od srca Rozaliji, a maloj Jeleni dobrodošlica  :Very Happy: !!

----------


## Bebel

*Rozi*,  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: mila čestitam od  :Heart:  a tvojoj Jeleni šaljem veliku  :Kiss: .
Oporavi se čim prije i uživaj u svojem sretnom smotuljku.

----------


## tikica_69

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Roziiiiiii, iskrene cestitke!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## zeljana

Rozalija cestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
 Svim cekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## luna1

Rozalija čestitam........ mojim čekalicama  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ina33

Ne vidim jesam li čestitala ovdje, pa da ponovim, ako jesam:

Rozalija i Hanumica, čestitam!!!

Mare157 i čekalice, goood luck!!!

----------


## medena8

*Rozalija*, čestitam od  :Heart:  !!!

----------


## ZO

čestitam rozalija  :Very Happy:  :Heart: 
svima djevojkama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Dodirko

Čestitam *Rozalija  *

----------


## linalena

> Ne vidim jesam li čestitala ovdje, pa da ponovim, ako jesam:
> 
> Rozalija i Hanumica, čestitam!!!
> 
> Mare157 i čekalice, goood luck!!!


x

----------


## rose

*Rozalija*,čestitam od srca,uživaj!!!!

----------


## Gabi

*Rozalija*, čestitam na prekrasnoj curici. Brzi oproravak ti želim  :Heart: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim čekalicama 

*Ginger*, zar je već toliko prošlo? Sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## sretna35

*kuham jutarnju kavicu* 

*Ginger* najljepši skorašnji susret ti želim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

veliki pozdrav svima, a poseban Gabi  :Bye:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Čestitam Rozaliji od srca :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Čestitam Rozaliji od srca

----------


## Lua

Hvala na kavici Sretna, baš treba u ovakvo kišno jutro... :Smile: 

iskrene čestitke novim mama i tatama.... :Heart: 

čekalicama bete i svima što treba puno,puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~

----------


## žanet

> Čestitam novopečenim mamama i tatama , svim novim trudnicama , a čekalicama želim trocifrene beturine !!
> Pozdrav svim suborkama (i suborcima) !!


Potpisujem i ovo!

----------


## Charlie

Čestitke mamicama *rozaliji* i *hanumici*!!!

Svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## dani82

*Sbonetic* za sutrašnju betu, imam feeling da bi to moglo biti to ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
mare157 da čekanje brzo prođe i da beta bude za 5~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
svim ostalim čekalicama bete, punkcija, transfera~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tigrical

> Čestitke mamicama *rozaliji* i *hanumici*!!!
> 
> Svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~


potpis!

----------


## MALECKA

Evo i ja sam čekalica već 5 dan...ET vraćena 3 ljepotana...čekamo betu 05.11 ili 08.11....meni mama donjela s posla neki test koji oni koriste, one trakice - ništa skupo i naravno da se nisam mogla suzdržati i morala sam jednog isprobat i kad ono 2 crtice - istina da je ova druga dosta svijetlija, ali se vidi...pa sad neznam, ali mislim da je to to, ali opet malo je rano. Što vi mislite cure?

----------


## Snekica

Malo je ipak rano, ali 2 crte su DVIJE CRTE! Ponovi opet nakon 3-4 dana. Nisi dobila Choragon ili koju drugu injekciju?

----------


## Denny

Ako si bila u Cita, trudna si garant!  :Laughing: 
Šalu na stranu, jaaako je rano, ali ako nisi primila Choragon dalo bi se posumnjati. Slažem se sa Snekicom, ponovi ga za koji dan. Ako crtica tamni, to je to!

----------


## Denny

Puse velike svima, lista ide večeras!

----------


## MALECKA

Dobila sam inekcije Brevactid i Decapeptyl možda je to od toga? Znam da je rano, ali kad vidiš 2 crtice jednostavno nastane euforija...no čekat ćemo mi još nekoliko dana i betu pa da bude sigurno. Nisam bila u poliklinici Cito već u Zagrebu kod dr. L u IVF centru, mada sam 2 puta bila u Citu na AIH-u i imam lijepe uspomene od tamo. Dr. P mi je bio zakooon.

----------


## Kadauna

Brectavid ti je hcg i od toga ti može biti poz. test. Kad si primila brectavid?

Sretno Malecka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11

----------


## MALECKA

Jednu inekciju sam doblila 22, a jednu jučer...to je valjda od toga, a ipak se nadam da možda nije od toga. Hvala puno i pussssa  :Wink:

----------


## marti_sk

aaaaaaaaaaaa dosla je dugo ocekivana princeza  :Zaljubljen: 
Rozalija, cestitam vam  :Teletubbies: 
Hanumica, cestitam draga  :Heart:

----------


## modesty4

Nažalost malecka za sada je sigurno od brevactida. Još malo se strpi!

----------


## ivica_k

šaljem pregršt ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sbonetic i njezinu sutrašnju betu! :Very Happy: 
denny pričekaj malkice s listom taman da sbonetic objavi betu pa je smjestiš među trudnice! :Yes:

----------


## Denny

OK, jedva čekam!  :Very Happy: 
*Rozi* draga, čestitke na maloj princezi!  :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:  :Heart: 
I još malo svim čekalicama, a ima ih puuuuno! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
za ogromne bete!

----------


## pirica

> Čestitke mamicama *rozaliji* i *hanumici*!!!
> 
> Svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~


potpis

----------


## mare41

Žurim skuhati :Coffee:  prije sretne :Smile: , svima ~~~~~~~~~za uspješan današnji dan! 
Malecka, ne vidim da li je ko napisao-Brevactidu treba najmanje 5 dana da se izluči.

----------


## vesnare

Čestitke od srca Rozaliji i Hanumici :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## žanet

Sbonetici za današnju VELIKU betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i svim ostalim curama ono što žele.

Je li vodite muževe na prvi ultrazvuk?

Malecka, uf znam kako ti je.Želim ti da te dvije crtice ostanu i budu sve tamnije ali pričekaj bar 10 dpt.

----------


## Marnie

> Dobila sam inekcije Brevactid i Decapeptyl možda je to od toga? Znam da je rano, ali kad vidiš 2 crtice jednostavno nastane euforija...no čekat ćemo mi još nekoliko dana i betu pa da bude sigurno.


Tako sam i ja nakon svog prvog IVF-a i transfera u životu vidjela 2 crtice radi injekcije Choragona koju sam primila 2 dana prije nego sam radila testić. Koja je to bila euforija, naravno dok nisam malo detaljnije pročitala topice na forumu i skužila zašto sam vidjela crticu  :Laughing: .
Malecka, nadam se da će tvoja crtica ipak biti prava i debela  :Smile: !

----------


## sali

Čestitke mamicama *Hanumici i Rozaliji* :Zaljubljen: 

Svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## loks

*žanet* potpis ti je baš lipi, puno toga ali šlag je na kraju!
*malecka* nek ti se te dvije crtice ponove...ove vjerojatno jesu od injekcije al to ne znači da kroz par dana neće biti i zbog t...sretnooo i obavezno javljaj novosti!
*mare157*...već znaš šta ti ja sve želim...sad sam skužila da na daj tvoje bete ja idem na uzv...i imat ćemo dvostruko slavlje, ti jer ćeš biti trudna a ja jer sam se rješila zločeste tete ciste. u biti trostrukoooo slavlje naša *snekica* će slavit sa nama!
*sbonetic* da beta bude velika i lipa!
*rozalija i hanumica* sretno rođenje vašim anđelima!
*Lua* čekalice sretno!
i svima svima  :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

*Loks*, riječi ti se pozlatile!!! :Saint: 

Potpisujem SVE šta *Loks*  :Zaljubljen:  napiše!  :Klap:

----------


## mare41

sbonetic, čekamo i ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

...čekamo...

----------


## tigrical

i čekamo...

----------


## sara38

Iskrene čestitke *Hanumici i Rozaliji*! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Heart: 

Svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sumskovoce

> *žanet* potpis ti je baš lipi, puno toga ali šlag je na kraju!
> *malecka* nek ti se te dvije crtice ponove...ove vjerojatno jesu od injekcije al to ne znači da kroz par dana neće biti i zbog t...sretnooo i obavezno javljaj novosti!
> *mare157*...već znaš šta ti ja sve želim...sad sam skužila da na daj tvoje bete ja idem na uzv...i imat ćemo dvostruko slavlje, ti jer ćeš biti trudna a ja jer sam se rješila zločeste tete ciste. u biti trostrukoooo slavlje naša *snekica* će slavit sa nama!
> *sbonetic* da beta bude velika i lipa!
> *rozalija i hanumica* sretno rođenje vašim anđelima!
> *Lua* čekalice sretno!
> i svima svima


X

----------


## bebach

i ja potpisujem * loks* u potpunosti!!!

 :Kiss:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> *žanet* potpis ti je baš lipi, puno toga ali šlag je na kraju!
> *malecka* nek ti se te dvije crtice ponove...ove vjerojatno jesu od injekcije al to ne znači da kroz par dana neće biti i zbog t...sretnooo i obavezno javljaj novosti!
> *mare157*...već znaš šta ti ja sve želim...sad sam skužila da na daj tvoje bete ja idem na uzv...i imat ćemo dvostruko slavlje, ti jer ćeš biti trudna a ja jer sam se rješila zločeste tete ciste. u biti trostrukoooo slavlje naša *snekica* će slavit sa nama!
> *sbonetic* da beta bude velika i lipa!
> *rozalija i hanumica* sretno rođenje vašim anđelima!
> *Lua* čekalice sretno!
> i svima svima



potpis ko kuca   :Smile:

----------


## innu

*hanumica i rozalija,*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam!!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
za sve čekalice!!!!!!

----------


## kiara79

joooj,ja danas sa folikulometrije i baš sam u komi,folikuli stoje već treći dan danas,a da se nisu pomakli,sa 13 mm...baš sam jadna a išla sam sa toliko optimizma u postupak...danas je 11dc. :Sad: 

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## dani82

Potpsisujem *looks*  :Very Happy: 
*sbonetic*, nestrpljivo čekamo, javi se ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*kiara79* da se folikulići malo požure ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mimek

> *hanumica i rozalija,*  čestitam!!!
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> za sve čekalice!!!!!!


potpisujem  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

sbonetic :Cekam:

----------


## Sela

:Coffee:  +  :Cekam:  =  :Raspa: /  :Heart: Sbonetic?

----------


## Bab

Nadamo se da *Sbonetic* slavi naveliko pa se samo malo zaboravila javit...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ogromnu ß

*Sela*, avatar ti je zakon  :Smile:  :Smile:  i nadam se da će ti ova slatka krtica donjeti i tvoje male slatke krtičice :Heart:  :Heart: ...daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
malo off...kaj buš fakat čekala do 8.11. za ß??? pa to je straaaašnoooo dugo  :Sad: 

*malecka*, nadam se da je ovo bila samo uvertira u prave, debele crte koje će doći za koji dan~~~~~~~~~~~~ i za tebe

za sve ostale koje sam (slučajno ) izostavila, svima želim puno lijepih vijesti i što više skakanja na forumu !

----------


## medena8

> *žanet* potpis ti je baš lipi, puno toga ali šlag je na kraju!
> *malecka* nek ti se te dvije crtice ponove...ove vjerojatno jesu od injekcije al to ne znači da kroz par dana neće biti i zbog t...sretnooo i obavezno javljaj novosti!
> *mare157*...već znaš šta ti ja sve želim...sad sam skužila da na daj tvoje bete ja idem na uzv...i imat ćemo dvostruko slavlje, ti jer ćeš biti trudna a ja jer sam se rješila zločeste tete ciste. u biti trostrukoooo slavlje naša *snekica* će slavit sa nama!
> *sbonetic* da beta bude velika i lipa!
> *rozalija i hanumica* sretno rođenje vašim anđelima!
> *Lua* čekalice sretno!
> i svima svima


Mada sam mamicama već čestitala, ne škodi još jednom, kao i sve drugo, potpisati!!!  :Klap: 

I samo još da i ovdje prijavim, od sutra sam na Femari i jedva čekam listu danas da se konačno ugledam na drukčijem mjestu ...  :Very Happy:

----------


## sbonetic

Beta je 264,7 u šoku sam, po hodniku sam počela vrištat od sreće i plakat!!!

----------


## dani82

*sbonetic* prekrasne vijesti, čestitam ti i radujem se s tobom!!!
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Sela

> beta je 264,7 u šoku sam, po hodniku sam počela vrištat od sreće i plakat!!!


Toooooo!!!!!!!Cestitam!!!!!

----------


## medena8

Evo i ovdje, *sbonetic*, čestitam, BRAVOOOO !!!!  :Klap:   :Klap:   :Zaljubljen:   :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## diki

> Beta je 264,7 u šoku sam, po hodniku sam počela vrištat od sreće i plakat!!!


juuuupiiiii čestitam!!!

----------


## diki

> Mada sam mamicama već čestitala, ne škodi još jednom, kao i sve drugo, potpisati!!! 
> 
> I samo još da i ovdje prijavim, od sutra sam na Femari i jedva čekam listu danas da se konačno ugledam na drukčijem mjestu ...


Ja čekam viješticu pa ću početi s femarom, izvještavaj me molim te jer me zanima kako ćeš reagirati, puno ~~~~~~i sretno!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ajme sbonetic znala sam, baš si me obradovala :Very Happy:

----------


## medena8

> Ja čekam viješticu pa ću početi s femarom, izvještavaj me molim te jer me zanima kako ćeš reagirati, puno ~~~~~~i sretno!!


U subotu ranim jutrom sam na 1. uzv-u, budi bez brige, dobit ćeš detaljan izvještaj!  :Wink: 

I naravno, puno hvala, sretno i tebi!!!

----------


## kiara79

> Beta je 264,7 u šoku sam, po hodniku sam počela vrištat od sreće i plakat!!!


tooo,bravo draga,stvarno mi je drago zbog vas,zaslužili ste.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sara38

*Sbonetic* bravooo!  :Heart:

----------


## molu

sbonetic iskrene cestitke!!!!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~za urednu i školsku trudnoću do kraja :Very Happy:

----------


## ina33

*Sbonetic*, ajme, ajme, ajme sreće  :Very Happy: !!!! Čestitam ti od srca i želim sve naj-naj za nastavak trudnoće!!! To ti je lijepa beta za jednoplodnu trudnoću, koja ima najveće šanse da bude risk-free. Jel' to bio Maribor?

----------


## AuroraBlu

> beta je 264,7 u šoku sam, po hodniku sam počela vrištat od sreće i plakat!!!




Čestitam!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Blekonja

čestitam od srca!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Marnie

sbonetic, čestitam od  :Heart: !!!!!!!

----------


## angel 1

*Sbonetic* čestitkeee  :Very Happy:  neka se i dalje sve nastavi ovako sretno !!!

----------


## maca2

Bravo sbonetic, čestitam od srca!!!!!  :Klap:   :Very Happy:

----------


## innu

*sbonetic,*  :Very Happy:  čestitam!!!

----------


## Gabi25

sbonetic čestitam od srca :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

isto tako čestitke i rozaliji i hanumici na malim srećicama :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sretna35

potpisujem loks u cijelosti i dodajem brdo veselih skakača za našu sbonetic koja ima super betu  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## MALECKA

> Tako sam i ja nakon svog prvog IVF-a i transfera u životu vidjela 2 crtice radi injekcije Choragona koju sam primila 2 dana prije nego sam radila testić. Koja je to bila euforija, naravno dok nisam malo detaljnije pročitala topice na forumu i skužila zašto sam vidjela crticu .
> Malecka, nadam se da će tvoja crtica ipak biti prava i debela !


Eto našle smo se u istoj situaciji... što ćeš kad mi je prvi put...no dobro mislim pozitivno i baš me briga, suze ostavljam za plan B...hvala svima na lijepim željama i svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## sbonetic

*ina33* nije Maribor on je ostavio loše iskustvo, ovo je Ivf poliklinika.

Cure hvala vam puno na podršci!!!

----------


## žanet

Najljepše vijesti Sbonetic!!!Čestitam! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: :

----------


## bublica3

*sbonetic* super BETA!    :Very Happy:  Čestitke trudnice  :Klap:  ~~~~~~~ :Very Happy: ~~~~~~~ :Joggler:

----------


## ina33

Ma, bravo za IVF Polikliniku onda  :Smile: ! Svaka čast, vaša situacija nije bila laka, i svaka čast vama na ustrajnosti i na tome što ste brzo odradili puno toga... Držim ti veeelike palčeve do neba za turbodosadan razvoj trudnoće  :Smile: ! Ono... ovakva vijest fakat svima uljepša dan  :Smile: !!!!

----------


## mare41

sbonetic, čestitkeeeeeeeee, nekako smo svi znali da je to to :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## sbonetic

Ovo je četvrti ICSI i točno 6 mjeseci pauze imeđu svakog i jako puno pretraga....ali uspjeli smo .....tako će i sve cure na ovom forumu uspjet doći će i vaš dan kao šta je došao i moj....trud se isplatio!

----------


## modesty4

Sbonetic prekrasno!! Čestitam! :Klap:

----------


## Kadauna

Sbonetic, čestitam od srca na pozitivnoj beti  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tiki_a

Jeeeeeeeee sbonetik, ČESTITAM  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   , dobro da se nisam rasplakala, naježila sam se cijela, pre-kra-sna vijest, bravo i bravo, presretna sam zbog tebe!!! Tebi, tm-u i mrvici  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mimi81

Čestitke novim betama, toliko cura da vas više ne mogu pohvatati!
Svim good vibrations, za što god vam treba!
Puno sreće Snekici i Seli!

----------


## matahari

također!




> potpisujem loks u cijelosti i dodajem brdo veselih skakača za našu sbonetic koja ima super betu

----------


## Snekica

*sbonetic*, čestitke, draga, na prekrasnoj beti! Sad pomalo školski do kraja! *SRETNO*!!! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ivica_k

sbonetic, bravo draga! veselim se svakoj mpo trudnoći, ali tvoja me posebno obradovala! čestitke tebi i tm, biti će kod vas puno sreće i veselja :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## aleksandraj

> sbonetic iskrene cestitke!!!!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za urednu i školsku trudnoću do kraja


X

----------


## sandric

Sbonetic, čestitike i ovde  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  uljepšala si mi dan i mnogo mi je drago što je uspjeh konačno tu. Evo i moje bebice se vrte u buši i raduju se  :Heart:

----------


## marti_sk

Sbonetic, predivno...cestitam ti i zelim ti prelijepu T   :Heart:

----------


## šniki

*sbonetic* čestitam od srca :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## frka

sbonetic, cestitke od srca!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

cestitke i rozaliji i hanumici na bebicama  :Heart: 

svima sretno!!!

----------


## Dodirko

*sbonetic čestitam!!!!*

----------


## tiki_a

Ja ću još malo za sbonetic  :Very Happy:   :Bouncing:  :Very Happy:  i poslati joj puuuuno~~~~~~za urednu i tzv. dosadnu trudnoću.
kiara~~~~~da se folikulići pokrenu, to je još uvijek ok za 11-ti dan.
Sela ~~~~~za tvoje mrvice

----------


## linalena

> +  =


  izgleda da nisam jedina matematičarka na forumu 




> Beta je 264,7 u šoku sam, po hodniku sam počela vrištat od sreće i plakat!!!


 Čestitaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Pinky

wow sbonetic!!!! konacno draga moja, čestitam!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## coolerica

uf bila sam bez neta skoro tjedan dana..crče od dosade. al zato su me dočekale krasne vijesti..dvije bebice i prekrasna beta..
ČESTITKE!!!!!

----------


## Šiškica

sbonetic čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ibili

Sbonetic, čestitam!!!

 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Denny

*Sbonetic*, čestitam od srca!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Denny

1. mj.2010 
NinaB prirodno (nakon 1X AIH)
Cuceta – 1 stimulirani ICSI Split (nakon 3X AIH)
ž od boy – 2 stimulirani ICSI VV (nakon 1X ICSI)
Maiela – prirodno (nakon 3X AIH)
marta26 prirodno (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 1X klomifenski ICSI)

2. mj.2010 
Simby – 1 klomifenski ICSI – Vili (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Elli – prirodno (nakon 6X IVF bebica )
Blondy1 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
DinciP – 3 stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (Nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 2X Prirodna ICSI)
Duga56 – 2 IVF
Tarolina - 3 stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 6X AIH, 4X prirodnih IVF, 2X stimulirani IVF)
nina09 – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH, 2X stimulirani IVF)
blondy1 – 1 stimulirani ICSI VV
diabolica - 1 stimulirani IVF KBC RI (nakon 4X AIH)
Vinalina – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 6 > prirodnih IVF)

3. mj.2010 
Rozalija – 2 stimulirani ICSI Maribor (nakon 5X AIH, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X FET)
Suzanaab – 1 stimulirani ICSI Maribor
malena2 – stimulirani IVF Cito Split
Ginger – 1 stimulirani ICSI Vili (nakon 1X prirodni IVF, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X stimulirani ICSI – mala princeza) 
Weather – 3 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2X AIH, 2X klomifenski IVF)
Arkica – 4 polustimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (nakon 1X AIH, 2X stimulirani ICSI, 3X prirodni IVF)
Ketty28 – prirodno 
Fatamorgana – 1 stimulirani IVF Istanbul
mia – stimulirani IVF Prag
Goa – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
Mimek – stimulirani IVF
tanjack36 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
ines31 – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X prirodni IVF)
adriana_d – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH)
pčelica2009 – 7 stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 5X stimulirani IVF, 1X FET)

4. mj.2010 
ketyy – stimulirani ICSI Maribor
zvijezdica2 – stimulirani ICSI Prag
agility – 1 AIH SD
Anana1 – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X klomifenski ICSI)
Mikulica stimulirani IVF VV
Blekonja – 1 femarski ICSI Cito (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Vaka – 1 stimulirani IVF Vinogradska
Korny77 – IVF SD
Karla 1980 – 4 ICSI Maribor (Nakon 3X ICSI, 2X FET)
talia7 – ICSI Prag
mazica79 – prirodno (nakon 1XIVF) 

5. mj.2010 
diana – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
LEELOO77 – 2 stimulirani ICSI Prag (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI) 
Frka – stimulirani IVF VV 
Angel1 – 7 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2 stimulirani IVF, 2X prirodni IVF, 2X klomifenski IVF, 1X AIH) 
Coolerica – 2 stimulirani ICSI Postojna (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X AIH) 
BOZZ – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X AIH)
barbyRI – prirodno (nakon 1X ICSI) 
nena3beba – stimulirani ICSI Prag
betty – DAIH (nakon 1X AIH)
Vali- FET Maribor
Hello Kitty – 2 stimulirani IVF (nakon 1X IVF)

6. mj.2010 
Amly – 3 stimulirani IVF Njemacka (nakon 2X IVF)
Zeljana – stimulirani ICSI Slovenija
osijek – 2X stimulirani ICSI Petrova
bebica2009 – 8. IVF Vinogradska (nakon 1 stim., 4. prir. I 2. klomif.) 
draga – 4. FET VV(nakon 3 X AIH, 1X IVF, 3X FET) 
enya22 - prirodno (nakon svega i svačega) 
čupko 1 - 2. stimulirani IVF VV
kika84 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Prag
Natalina - 3. stimulirani IVF MB 
venera21 - 5. AIH Vinogradska 

7. mj.2010 
sandric - 1. stimulirani IVF MB 
evelin - 1. stimulirani IVF SD 
issa11 - 2. IVF Cito (nakon 1 stim. IVF) 
Sanjička - prirodno (nakon 1 stimulirani IVF i 2 prir. IVF) 
petra30 - 4. prir. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 3 x ICSI) 
marti78 - 2. FET Prag 
vesnare - 3 polustimulirani ICSI Cito (nakon 2X FET, 2X ICSI)
gričanka - ? IVF, Prag
beba.2 – 2 IVF (nakon 1X AIH, 1X IVF)

8. mj.2010 
AnneMarry – 1. stimulirani IVF, SD (nakon 5XIVF) 
Cranky – 1. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 3X AIH)
tini – 4. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 15 prir/klomif. IVF, 3 stimulirana IVF )
Jim - 2. IVF (iz odmrznutih js) SD (nakon 2 AIH, 1 stimulirani IVF )
lastavica1979 – prirodno

9. mj.2010 
Denny  – 1. stimulirani IVF, Cito  (nakon 3 AIH) 
Tibi – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska
“tina” – 2 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakn 2 AIH, 1 ICSI)
Ordep – prirodno
micek – 4. stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 3 IVF)
mromi30 – prirodno

10. mj.2010 
Adikica  – 2. stimulirani IVF, Cito  (nakon 1X IVF) 
Žanet – 4.stimulirani IVF, Cito  (nakon 3 IVF ) 
gargamelica – 5.stimulirani  ICSI-TESSE, Cito  (nakon 4 ICSI-TESSE) 
sbonetic – 4 ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 3 ICSI) 

*Naša lista* 
Čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lua ~ 29.10.
luna1 ~  01.11.
andream  ~ 01.11.
mravak  ~ 02.11.
modesty4 ~  03.11.
mare157 ~  04.11.
Snekica  ~ 04.11.
maca2  ~ 05.11.
MALECKA ~  05.11.
matto  ~ 06.11.
Sela  ~ 08.11.

Čekalice (F)ET 

Čekalice punkcije 

AIH, Prirodni IVF,ICSI 

Pikalice 
m arta
kiara79
 marta7

Klomifenke/Femarke
matahari
medena8

Šmrkalice i ostale supresije 

On-GO
dudadudaduda
aleksandraj
Tia 
Gabi25
lucija83
Pirica
Linalena
ž od milivoj73 

Hrabrice/Čekalice koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jesenski vlakić  
Deja2, nellyxy, miška, ANKARA, dim, zubica, marti_sk, ninatz, didicro, Mary Ann, zelimo_bebu, Acitam, curka, Sonja29, nena3beba, tonili, franka76, kata1, negra, Livija2, extreme, dariaaa, TeddyBearz, pippi, tikica, Biene, pujica, Andreja, sany22, tia_16, s_iva, Mariel, nini, Tayra, maya3, sissy, ponedjeljak, Fragola, Katarina, snjeska_ , gaia, philipa, necija mama, nestrpljiva, ana@zm, ella roo, AB7, nini, Patientia, danijelica, Madonna, philipa, Weather, Ana39, Ella03, luce_st, Mimi333, Kinki, Ljubica, gianna, Glorija, nirvana, Jill, Orline, Dadica, Reni76, Dodirko, Gabi, miška, bambus99, BLIZU, Jelena, Rene2, gianna, mišicalara, Dim, Capka, mušica, nata, missy, višnja, Kraljica18, Dusica1, maya3, amariya, molu, ZLATKA, nela., mrnjica, viky, regina78, sissy, Gosparka, ovnica29, Bebel, Ambra, Umma, IRENA456, Iva77, bernadette, simbi, choko, metkovk@, wewa, Bernadette, Miss July, TWEETY77, Ljubica, mala garava, Teodora, Ici, Splicanka, Mmaslacak, Draga, Kaća, tisa, Shanti, Andy, frka, Ksena28, molu, acitam, BHany, Amyx, RuzicaSB, Pato, dani39, Kika83, Točkalica, tigrical, jo1974, zedra, dir, Strumpfica, TwistedQ, Ameli, Natica, Elena-mk, Missy, ivana83, bubble_71, yasmina, nina1, gupi51, sivka, mare41, Vikki, Juliette, ninocka28, pinny, Marina27, Lilly, sivka, Ti, duba13, MAJONI974, Tuzna, Cortina, AuroraBlu, nataša, Kikla123, Miki76, zlatica, Romanica, Cannisa, innu, Zeena, bublica3, Gizmos, Missixty, AnaK, n&a, Snow.ml, ivkica28, Tigrical, Iberc, Marnie, Iva Mia 2009, Šiškica, Mimimuc, sumskovoce, dani82, Vojvođanka, Pimbli,  Mia74, Sanja1, trunčicabalunčica, crvenkapica77, ogla,  mini3, tlatinčica,  klara, Pinky, skandy, loks, mrkvica84, nokia, zrinkič, kik@, mimi81, Bab,  taca70, sany 7, đurđa76, sali, centaurea.in.spe, kandela, venera3, mirna26, Opa, suzzie2, NINA30, loryy, Bugaboo,  vita22, ivica_k, ZAUZETA, Aurora*, tiki_a, corinaII, ia30, kriistiina, rose, narnija, diki, tantolina, amaria 23, mare41, Mia Lilly, TOMISLAVA

----------


## Aurora*

*sbonetic* tako mi je drago zbog tebe!  :Very Happy:  Cestitam ti od srca i zelim ti urednu i lijepu trudnocu, da uzivas u njoj potpuno!  :Heart:

----------


## ksena28

*sbonetic*, ČESTITAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! draga, sretna sam jako, jako, jako!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## ZO

sbonetic čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## andiko

Čestitke novima mamicama i trudnicama!

Denny - mene možeš staviti na popis - 2. klomifenski IVF VV u veljači

----------


## ines31

Shonetic, čestitam  :Klap: , želim ti školsku i dosadnu trudnoću! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lua

Sbonetic čestitam   :Heart: 

Sela ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da brže prođe vrijeme  :Wink: 

Svima puno,puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Pozdrav!

----------


## Charlie

*sbonetic* čestitam od srca, želim vam školsku trudnoću i zdravu bebicu!!!** 

*Čekalice ~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## tigrical

*sbonetic*

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Ovo je četvrti ICSI i točno 6 mjeseci pauze imeđu svakog i jako puno pretraga....ali uspjeli smo .....tako će i sve cure na ovom forumu uspjet doći će i vaš dan kao šta je došao i moj....trud se isplatio!



CESTITAM od  :Heart: 
zasluzili ste   :Very Happy:

----------


## loks

*sbonetic* juhuuuuu  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , super, bravo!!!

----------


## Gosparka

* sbonetic* čestitam od srca !!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen: 


Ups....nisam se ovdje prijavila. Ja vam cure moje čekam betu koju trebam vaditi 31.10. Ispala je nedjelja, ali su mi ljubazne tete ipak izišle u susret, da ne čekam do utorka (jer ću ispaliti), tako da će ipak biti nedjelja. Što reći....kad sve znate  :Love:

----------


## bebach

> *Sbonetic*, čestitam od srca!!! 
> Čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


X

----------


## zedra

sbonetic, cestitam!!  :Very Happy: 
uvijek sam sretna za svaku trudnoću na ovom forumu, ali tvoja me posebno veseli....

----------


## luna1

sbonetic, draga čestitam. Ja ću svoju betu najverovatnije sutra ići vaditi, ne mogu čekat 01.11.

----------


## mare41

luna~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutra

----------


## Bab

*Sbonetic*, čestitam...sto puta čestitam i želim ti jednu prekrasnu trudnoću.

*Luna*, draga moja, daj nas i ti sutra razveseli sa lijepom ß...već predugo nije bilo Vili bebe !!!

----------


## gargamelica

Sbonetic cestitam !!!!!
Svim cekalicama bete neka ih isto strefi trocifrena  :Wink:

----------


## luna1

što mislite jer prerano za 11dtn vaditi betu?

----------


## zedra

luna1, mislim da ti je to ok...to bi bilo 14 dana nakon ovulacije...na SD svi vade 12dnt i kad je transfer trodnevnih embrija..sretno sutra...

----------


## sretna35

svim *čekalicama bete* s liste želim da ugledaju trocifrene brojčice na svojim nalazima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## pino

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
ajme kako ja rijetko pogledam ovu temu, i sad vidim najljepsu vijest ikad!!!
sbonetic prekrasna vijest, cestitam od srca, prekrasno!!! 
Najnajnajdosadniju trudnocu ti zelim!

----------


## tiki_a

Ibili, tvoj avatar, da ne povjerujem!   :Zaljubljen: 
luna1 ~~~~~~za lijepu betu, ok je 11-ti dan.

----------


## Mimek

svim novim trudnicama mirnu (bez mućnina, bez visokih tlakova, bez šećera, bez uzrujavanj....) trudnoću

čekalicama postupaka i beta sretno

a ja odbrojavam sitno do poroda i želim vam svima da brzo dočekate taj dan. 

Jedva čekam da vidim svoju princezu, ali mi se baš ne žuri na porod  :Embarassed:

----------


## Ginger

*sbonetic*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitaaaam!!! prekrasno!!!

svima u akciji i onima koji je čekaju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*luna* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra

*Mimek*  kužim te skroz, i ja isto tako  :Grin: 
a sutra će mi reći mogu li uopće probati prirodni porod ili moram na carski...

----------


## Pinky

u zadnja 2 mjeseca samo 1 trudnoća iz državne klinike. tužno....

----------


## medena8

*Gosparka*, *Luna1* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za trocifreni šok !!!  :Smile: 
*Mimek*, *Ginger* samo hrabro i sretno,  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve prođe brzo i najbolje moguće !!!  :Yes: 

 :Kiss:  svima!

----------


## andream

sbonetic, predivna beta i da je isto takva trudnoća ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ja se za razliku od gosparke (usput, čestitke na hrabrosti), uopće neću žuriti vaditi betu. MM i ja dogovorili da ćemo je odgoditi najviše što možemo (on predlaže tamo negdje sredinu idućeg tjedna čak  :Smile:  Ipak nisam takav mazohist, pa ću je umjesto 30.10. vaditi 2.11. I tako umjesto na dan djetetovog rođendana, vadit ću je na prvi dan njenog polaska u jaslice, pa eto možda i to bude znakovito...
Svima drugima kolektivne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od nas troje

----------


## andream

I da, potpisujem tiki, za ibili - avatar je  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mimek

mućnina = mučnina sve svoje gluposti pripisujem trudnoći

Ginger pa ti samo što nisi  :Shock: . Ja mislim da neću toliko dugo izdržati.

Sretno sutra i neka susret s tvojom bebom bude onako kako ti želiš  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## medena8

> ja se za razliku od gosparke (usput, čestitke na hrabrosti), uopće neću žuriti vaditi betu. MM i ja dogovorili da ćemo je odgoditi najviše što možemo (on predlaže tamo negdje sredinu idućeg tjedna čak  Ipak nisam takav mazohist, pa ću je umjesto 30.10. vaditi 2.11. I tako umjesto na dan djetetovog rođendana, vadit ću je na prvi dan njenog polaska u jaslice, pa eto možda i to bude znakovito...


*Andream*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za trocifrenu betu (ako već nisam, a i ne škodi još jednom  :Smile:  )

----------


## andream

medena, hvala, vibrica naravno nikad dosta  :Wink:

----------


## ina33

*Andream* i sve cure, sretno  :Heart: !

*Ibili*, fakat prelijepo dijete, ono... nestvarno... ko s omotnice čokolade ili tako nečeg  :Smile: .

----------


## lucija83

ajme čestitke sbonetic na predivnoj beti i želim ti najdivniju trudnocu!!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve nas!!!

----------


## mare41

lucija, IBii, avatari pravi slatkiši :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ana-

*Ginger*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što bezbolniji i najlijepši susret sa princezom  :Heart: 
*Sbonetic * čestitam 
*Andream ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* za trocifrenu ß

čestitke svim novim mamicama,trudnicama  :Klap: 

sretno svima i šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba  :Heart: 

mi danas napunili 9mj  :Very Happy: 
krenuli u kućnu radinost pa bumo vidli jel bu se kaj dogodilo ili bumo išli po smrzliće kroz par mjeseci

----------


## mare157

*sbonetic* čestitam od srca!!! Prekrasna beta! Želim ti najdosadnijih 9 mjeseci!

----------


## Marchie37

*Sbonetic*, ovo je ultra-turbo-sjajna vijest!!! Prekrasna beta! Uživajte u trudnoći!  :Very Happy:

----------


## gargamelica

Bog cure evo nas s prvog uzv  :Smile: 

Nisu dvojke (zbog bete ja bila uvjerena  :Wink: ali zato pulsira jedno junacko srce  :Smile: 
Nismo jos punih sest tjedana pa ga nismo culi jedva cekam kontrolu za dva tjedna  :Smile: 

poljubac svima i sad mogu opusteno sipat trudnicke prasine kome treba .......

----------


## kiara79

gargamelice bravo za jednu,ali vrijednu bebolinu :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ..sad samo lijepo dosadno i školski do kraja..

mi danas obavili zadnju folikulometriju..sutra štoperica,u ponedjeljak 1.11.punkcija.. :Shock: 
ne znam koliko je folikula,a veličine su 16-17 mm..endo 13 mm..
ajme kak me frka.. :Razz: 

svima za sve kaj treba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

P.S. molim gargamelicu i ostale curke za višak trudničke prašine... :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

kiara  eto vidis....folikuli su se probudili  bravo bravo....na tvom mjestu ja bi ovak razmisljala...ko sisa  punkciju  proci ce , bitno je da  ti ovaj postupak nije odgođen , folikuli su narasli  sve 5....za  dobre  js   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~pusaaa

----------


## Mimek

> P.S. molim gargamelicu i ostale curke za višak trudničke prašine...


evo trudničke prašine koja se nakupljala zadnjih osam mjeseci **************************************************  ***********

----------


## kiara79

Mimek..baš ti hvala... :Heart: 
kažu kod nas da ako hoćeš biti trudna,da te neka trudnica mora svako malo povući za nos... :Rolling Eyes: 
mene šogorica malo,malo pa vuče... :Laughing:  i još vaše prašine,ma nema da nema velike bete... :Klap:

----------


## gargamelica

Evo i moje pocetnicke trudnicke prasine """""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""
nemam one valice ali nema veze  :Wink:

----------


## bublica3

> Nisu dvojke (zbog bete ja bila uvjerena ali zato pulsira jedno junacko srce


*Super*  :Joggler:  *Gargamelice*  :Very Happy:  *SuPeR*  :Very Happy:  ~~~~ :Heart: ~~~~ *SRETNO i dalje!!!!*

----------


## Sela

*Gargamelice* prekrasno! :Heart:  :Klap:

----------


## tiki_a

gargamelica  :Zaljubljen: 
kiara, super!!! ~~~~~~za bezbolnu i uspješnu punkciju

----------


## žanet

Moram i ovdje prijavit!Prvi UZ prošao nezaboravno,vidi se g.v. i početna pulsacija srca!Moja mala mrva!!Sljedeća kontrola za 4 tjedna - TEK!Ja bi opet sutra išla.Predivno!
Želim da sve koje još niste uskoro doživite ovaj osjećaj sreće!!! :Yes:  :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

*Gargamelice i Žanet*  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> *Gargamelice i Žanet*


 :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## aleksandraj

> *Super*  *Gargamelice*  *SuPeR*  ~~~~~~~~ *SRETNO i dalje!!!!*


xxxxxxxx

----------


## aleksandraj

> kiara eto vidis....folikuli su se probudili bravo bravo....na tvom mjestu ja bi ovak razmisljala...ko sisa punkciju proci ce , bitno je da ti ovaj postupak nije odgođen , folikuli su narasli sve 5....za dobre js ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~pusaaa


bit ces draga ti i trudna ovaj put, vidjet ces

----------


## Sela

*Zanet* sretno s bebicom!!!

----------


## kiara79

Juuutrekoooo ajmo pospanke...evo kafica,nesica i čajeka za šmrkave(ima nas i takvih)... :Rolling Eyes: 
svima za velike bete i nama na SD za ponedjeljak za bezbolne punkcije... :Cool: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1
nas 3 curke ćemo gore razvalit i za produženi vikend bit će prava fešta u labu.. :Klap:

----------


## šniki

*kiara79* konačno....i dođe taj dan.....pratim ja...i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, držim fige i sve kaj s tim već ide....ja ću čajek popiti jer sam eto slinava i šmrcava...( fuj, mogla bi sebi slinček staviti)!!!!!

Evo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za čekalice, za trudnice, ma za sve i svakoga!!!!! Za što plodniju jesen!!!!

----------


## kiara79

jesuuss pa tek sad vidim kaj sam napisala... :Embarassed: za produženi vikend fešta u labu :Shock: ,pa ja sve mislim kak je punkcija danas...ajmee lude babe.. :Laughing:

----------


## kiara79

ej šniki pa di si ti...ne mogu ne primjetiti tvoj herclig avatar... :Zaljubljen: med medeni..

----------


## sretna35

> *Gargamelice i Žanet*


sretno i dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~

----------


## sretna35

sretan rođendan našoj dragoj "ledolini" Morani, a mami i tati predivan dan u krugu obitelji  :Heart:

----------


## MALECKA

Čestitam još malo pa trbušastima *žanet* i *gargamelici*  :Klap:  :Zaljubljen: 
*kiara79* tebi želim što bržu i bezbolniju punkciju i nakon toga veeeliku betu....svi čekalicama želim veliku betu...i svim pikalicama puno sreće i hrabrosti...Evo nama je danas 9 dan čekanja još maloo i vadimo betu  :Wink:

----------


## tuzna

nasa *fatamorgana je jutros u 4uh, u 35 plus 5 tt,* porođena carskim rezom i upoznala se sa svoja dva junaka: dječakom koji je tezak 2700 i djevojcicom(za koju je njm rekao da je ista ona) 3 700!
cestitam joj!

----------


## ivica_k

fato, krasnih li vijesti...čestitam i želim ti brzi oporavak!
vaša dječica su s vama!

----------


## kiara79

ajme fato,prekrasno :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ...čestitam..sva sam se naježila...
a curka je pravi komad žemske.. :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Gabi25

fatamorgana čestitam od srca!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sela

*Fatamorgana* cestitam na prekrasnoj obitelji!!!!!!

----------


## bublica3

*Fatamorgana* Čestitke draga  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Very Happy:

----------


## innu

*fatamorgana * prekrasno, čestitke!!!!
čekalicama bete posebne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
svima ostalima za sve šta vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

*Fatamorgana*, čestitam tebi i *TM* na bebicama (mada je seka već velika beba)! Sretno od  :Heart: !

----------


## Adikica

Cure moje samo da vam objavim da sam imala kiretažu u 7.tjednu nema moje bebe više samnom šta da kažem lomim se u komadiće i velika tuga je obuzela moje tijelo.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ajme Adikice ovo je grozno  :Love:

----------


## modesty4

Fatamorgana prekrasno, iskrene čestitke!
Adikica uistinu mi je žao! :Love:

----------


## ines31

Fato draga, čestitam :Very Happy:  :Heart: , naš proljetni vlakić je krenuo! Velika pusa svima od nas dvoje :Zaljubljen: !!!!!

----------


## Ginger

*fato*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: čestitam draga naša!!!
ma koje belike bebice  :Zaljubljen: 

*Adikice*  :Crying or Very sad:  pretužno draga moja
nemam riječi, drž se....

----------


## crvenkapica77

jos jednom  *adikice  * jako mi je zao     :Sad:   :Sad:  


*fatamorgana * cestitam     !!

----------


## Ginger

hvala cure na lijepim željama za porod  :Smile: 
u petak su nam rekli da je ožiljak od carskog dobar i bebačica nije prevelika (ima 3 kg) pa možemo probati prirodni porod
sad samo čekamo...
 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## šniki

*Adikica* baš mi je žao.....šta reći.... :Love: 

*Fatamorgana* kako velike bebice.........cura je pravi komad....ajme....svaka ti čast :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mimek

*Andikice* žao mi je  :Love: 

*fatamorgana* prekrasno  :Very Happy:  čestitke tebi i TM, a bebicama puno maženja  :Zaljubljen: 

sad ćemo i mi za tobom

----------


## tiki_a

fatamorgana veeeeelika ČESTITKA tebi i tm-u  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen: 

Adikica, jao, pretužno  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tiki_a

> jesuuss pa tek sad vidim kaj sam napisala...za produženi vikend fešta u labu,pa ja sve mislim kak je punkcija danas...ajmee lude babe..


 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 
~~~~~~~~~~šaljem

----------


## bublica3

*Adikica*  :Crying or Very sad:   ne postoje riječi utjehe. Samo vrijeme  :Love:

----------


## rose

*Adikica* iskreno mi je žao,drži se

----------


## tantolina

Adikica stvarno mi je jako žao....meni je bilo grozno...sad nakon tjedan dana skupljam komadiće i dolazim polako k sebi.....s vremenom će biti lakše...nikad neću zaboravit tu malu mrvu, ali nekako već lakše živim s tim....drži se i hrabro dalje...mi smo naše planove već skovali, tako lakše proživljavamo sve ovo.... :Crying or Very sad:  :Love:  :Heart: 

svi novim roditeljima čestitke...neka uživaju sa svojim bebolinama

čestitke i trudnicama...neka sve prođe u najboljem redu

svima za što vam treba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

Adikica, ovo nisam željela čuti! Strašno mi je žao! :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## marti_sk

Fato, napokon zajedno  :Zaljubljen:  cestitam vam, uzivajte u svakom trenu  :Heart: 
Ajoj Adkice draga  :Love: Budi hrabra...

----------


## vesnare

Bravo Fato - predivno velike bebice u savršenoj kombinaciji! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen: 
Jedva čekam sličice :Yes:

----------


## vesnare

I ovdje da pošaljem virtualni zagrljaj Adikici - drži se draga :Love:

----------


## MALECKA

> Fatamorgana prekrasno, iskrene čestitke!
> Adikica uistinu mi je žao!



potpisujem

----------


## Snekica

Dobro jutro, svima! Kuham finu kavicu, čaj, nes, kompot...pa se poslužite!
Brojim 8.dnt! Nokti su počeli popuštati! MM ne želi da 10dnt radim test, a meni to tako fali...

----------


## coolerica

uf Sneki još malo, mogu misliti kako ti je (btw ja bi redovno počela  piškiti one jeftinjave s neta već 8dnt). ~~~~~~~~~
Adikice  :Love:

----------


## Gabi25

Adikice jako mi je žao :Crying or Very sad: 
Drži se :Love:

----------


## kiara79

> Dobro jutro, svima! Kuham finu kavicu, čaj, nes, kompot...pa se poslužite!
> Brojim 8.dnt! Nokti su počeli popuštati! MM ne želi da 10dnt radim test, a meni to tako fali...


uhh sneki znam kako ti je,al još malo...
mada ja ne bih mogla izdržati sigurno bih do sad barem jedan iskoristila.. :Grin: 
kod mene sutra punkcija i sva sam na iglama,ne zbog toga jer se bojim,već neki strah da neće biti jajca i ničeg za oplodit.. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Što je s Lunom ništa se ne javlja?

----------


## crvenkapica77

kiara  sretno sutra  :Heart:

----------


## žanet

Čestitke fatamorgani!!!

Adikica, drži se.Kako kažu vrijeme liječi sve i želim ti skoru ponovnu trudnoću i zdravu bebicu, a bit će sljedeći put, mora!

Toliko sam se opteretila da sam sinoć dva puta sanjala kako krvarim,kako kaže Gargamelica ljuta sam na samu sebe jer mi treba bistra glava i pozitivno razmišljanje.

Poljubac svima!!!

----------


## mare157

*adikice* strašno mi je žao. Držite se!

*kiara79* biti će jajca ne brini, biti će sve 5! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za super js i što bezbolniju punkciju!
*snekica* ma šibni ti jedan testić na brzaka!! :Laughing: 

Ja danas 9dpt dve mrve 5 dan. Od jučer neki iscjedak, smeđi i malo ga je pa se još nadam da neće stiči vještica!! A za test nemam hrabrosti!! :Embarassed:  Kukavica mica!

----------


## Sela

*Adikice* zao mi je... :Crying or Very sad: 
Curke,sve sto nesto brojite... :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Snekica, mare157 još malo~~~~~~~~++

----------


## tiki_a

Sela  :Klap:  za avatare i ~~~~~~za lijepu tetu betu!

----------


## Sela

*Mare157* cini mi se da ovih dana mnogo cura ima smedjarenje,a sve u nekim 8dnt,9dnt....sto ce to biti..nadam se puno pozitivnih beta! :Razz:  :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

Sela, dva puta u isto vrijeme  :Shock:   :Grin:

----------


## Snekica

Nemojte me ohrabrivati jer sam ionako slaba!  :Yes:  A i prvi test sam napravila 5.dnt  :Embarassed: . MM ni nezna!  :Smile: 
Imate li koje simptome??? Ja sam se jedino jaaaako oprištavila od ispod nosa do brade, i sinoć je prvi put da sam imala neku neugodu kao PMS. Sad ništa.

----------


## aleksandraj

> fatamorgana veeeeelika ČESTITKA tebi i tm-u    
> 
> Adikica, jao, pretužno


xxxx

----------


## Gabi25

snekica, mare157 za veeeeeelike bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Gosparka

12dnt - beta = 452 !!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## matahari

draga, nemam riječi utjehe...držite se!






> Cure moje samo da vam objavim da sam imala kiretažu u 7.tjednu nema moje bebe više samnom šta da kažem lomim se u komadiće i velika tuga je obuzela moje tijelo.

----------


## matahari

Čestitke draga!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[/quote][/b]



> 12dnt - beta = 452 !!!!!!!! :-d:-d:-d

----------


## Kadauna

Gosparka, čestitam na trocifrenoj beti :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Gosparka

hvala, hvala  :Love:   :Heart:  još sam pod dojmom, ne dolazi mi do mozga, ali doći će već  :Grin: . Sad tek umirem od straha, ali step by step....

Cure, što vam reći...samo budite uporne, nadajte se i doći će i vaš dan...vjerujte  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Gosparka, preeeekrasna beta, ČESTITAM  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

Gosparka    cestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## lucija83

Gosparka čestitam od srca!!!!!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

Gosparka, čini mi se da počela otvarati ovaj vlakić pun beta!!! Čestitam!!!  :Heart:

----------


## tlatincica

> 12dnt - beta = 452 !!!!!!!! :-d:-d:-d


BRAVO!!!! :-d:-d

----------


## modesty4

Ajme gosparka prekrasno, čestitam!!! 
Vidim da si na SD pa se nadam da ćeš povući i nas ostale za sobom u svoj trudnički vlakić.... :Grin:

----------


## modesty4

Kiara vidim da je punkcija sutra. Samo hrabro i sretno!!

----------


## innu

*adikica*, strašno, drži se!
*gosparka*, bravo! čestitam!

----------


## marti_sk

Gosparka, cestitam  :Heart:

----------


## marti_sk

Cure drage,

Molim vas vibrice za nasu Dodirko koja je u bolnici na intenzivnoj negi, dobila je emboliju na oba plucna krila  :Crying or Very sad:  
Vibrajmo da se sto prije oporavi i da bude s nama.  :Heart: 
Ona ce nam nasiroko objasniti sta se dogodilio kada bude ozdravila!

*Molim vas nemojte je zvati na mobilnog jer ne smije da prica, a posjete su jako ogranicene na najblizu rodbinu*

----------


## sretna35

> *Gosparka*, cestitam


*andikica* jako mi je žao  :Love: 

*kiara* sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*andream* za betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Dodirko ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba*

----------


## sretna35

> Cure drage,
> 
> Molim vas vibrice za nasu Dodirko koja je u bolnici na intenzivnoj negi, dobila je emboliju na oba plucna krila  
> Vibrajmo da se sto prije oporavi i da bude s nama. 
> Ona ce nam nasiroko objasniti sta se dogodilio kada bude ozdravila!
> 
> draga marti možeš li napisati koja bolnica da se možemo interesirati u bolnici za njezino stanje i je li to ona bila u postupku u Mb
> 
> *Molim vas nemojte je zvati na mobilnog jer ne smije da prica, a posjete su jako ogranicene na najblizu rodbinu*


draga marti možeš li napisati koja bolnica da se možemo interesirati u bolnici za njezino stanje i je li to ona bila u postupku u Mb

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bože svašta, ma nije mi jasno od čega je to dobila, jel to povezano sa postupkom bilo?

Gosparka, čestitam na trudnoći

----------


## zeljana

Gosparka  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Vibram za Dodirko ~~~~~~~~ kao i svim ostalim cekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

*Dodirko,* ozdravi čim prije!!!

----------


## pirica

*Dodirko* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nina1

Dodirko ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Kadauna

*Jesus, Dodirko ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1*

----------


## šniki

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Dodirko, ozdravi brzo
*Gosparka* čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*kiara79* sretno :Smile: 
*andream*~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu

----------


## modesty4

Dodirko drži nam se  :Love: !!

----------


## kiara79

DODIRKO~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~puno,p  uno...za ozdravljenje...
to je strašno...znam jer je takvu masivnu emboliju imao i MM...BILO JE STVARNO TEŠKO..

----------


## tiki_a

Dodirko  :Love:  , pa kako to, brzo nam ozdravi, šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nina09

jao,draga Dodirko,ozdravi nam brzo :Heart: 
adikica,žao mi je draga,drži se :Love: 
fatamorgana,čestitke :Zaljubljen: 
gosparka :Zaljubljen: ,nek ti je lijepa i sretna trudnoča
ginger,želim ti prirodan i brzi porod :Kiss: 
svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspješne postupke,trudnoče i porode!!!

----------


## Gabi25

Dodirko ajme ne mogu vjerovati... Brzo nam ozdravi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sela

*Dodirko* ozdravi cim prije...

----------


## Sela

*Gosparka* tako krasna beta!!!Sretno!

----------


## tlatincica

> Dodirko ajme ne mogu vjerovati... Brzo nam ozdravi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


x  :Heart:

----------


## ana-

*fatamorgana* iskrene čestitke na malom PRINCU i PRINCEZI od  :Heart:  :Heart: 

*Adikice * drži se!
*ginger* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što lijepši i bezbolniji porod 
*kiara79 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* za j.s. i oplodnju 
*gosparka* čestitam!!!!!
*Didirko* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~ za što skoriji oporavak  :Heart: 
*andream* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~za veliku tetu ß

svima za sve što im treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lucija83

ajme Dodirko drži se i brzo nam ozdravi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Lua

Dodirko ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~ za što brži oporavak

Sela, Mare157 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeeeliku betu i naravno svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~,posebno čekalicama bete!

----------


## Blekonja

Dodirko draga  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ iz petnih žila za tebe drži nam se i brzo oporavi!!

----------


## draga

Dosla sam malo zavibrat za moju suborku *andream*..neka beta bude predivna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Svim trudnicama iskrene cestitke..a svim cekalicama malo trudnicke prasine, neka vam se snovi cim prije ostvare...

----------


## MALECKA

> Nemojte me ohrabrivati jer sam ionako slaba!  A i prvi test sam napravila 5.dnt . MM ni nezna! 
> Imate li koje simptome??? Ja sam se jedino jaaaako oprištavila od ispod nosa do brade, i sinoć je prvi put da sam imala neku neugodu kao PMS. Sad ništa.


Snekica ti si ko i ja tako sam i ja napravila test 5 dnt...bio je pozitivan valjda zbog Brevictida...evo sada mi je 10 dan i zbilja me vuče da ga napravim opet, ali dobila sam još jednu inekciju B. pa ću ipak pričekat betu da se ne poveselim....od simptoma pa neznam bole me c i  da isto sam imala bol u trbuhu kao PMS - ostalo još ništa, osjećam se kao i inače.....držim nam srećke...

----------


## MALECKA

> 12dnt - beta = 452 !!!!!!!!


 Čestitam  :Wink:

----------


## tiki_a

:Coffee: 
Dodirko, za brzo ozdravljenje~~~~~
Čekalice bete ~~~~~~+
kiara za uspješnu punkciju~~~~~~
Svima  :Heart:

----------


## andream

Dodirko, nadam se da je sve u redu i da ćeš što prije biti s nama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
što se dogodilo?
Cure, hvala vam za vibre, sutra je dan D.
I naravno, čestitke Gosparki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## frka

Dodirko, ajme ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ drzi se...

cestitke novim trudnicama i vibrice za cekalice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## crvenkapica77

*dodirko  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da nam sto prije ozdravis  *

----------


## ivica_k

Dodirko,~~~~~~~~~~~~~za ozdravljenje, oporavak i ostvarenje najveće želje :Love: 
Gosparka, čestitke na prekrasnoj beti :Klap: 
andream,~~~~~~~~~~za sutrašnju betu!
svim curama sa nakon transfera~~~~~~~~~~~~~za trudničke simptome :Very Happy:

----------


## mare157

Evo da javim i ovdje... Danas 10dnt. Moj se spoting pretvara u m. Test jutros negativan. Jednostavno nemogu vjerovati da se za nas tako završava naš prvi Mb postupak. Šta dalje, kako dalje i gdje dalje, ja pojma nemam.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## andream

Ajme Mare, jako mi je žao. Ne znam ti nijedan smislen odgovor, zato ću samo zavibrati za puno snage koja će vam trebati za dalje. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sretna35

> Dodirko,~~~~~~~~~~~~~za ozdravljenje, oporavak i ostvarenje najveće želje
> Gosparka, čestitke na prekrasnoj beti
> andream,~~~~~~~~~~za sutrašnju betu!
> svim curama sa nakon transfera~~~~~~~~~~~~~za trudničke simptome


potpis

----------


## sretna35

> Evo da javim i ovdje... Danas 10dnt. Moj se spoting pretvara u m. Test jutros negativan. Jednostavno nemogu vjerovati da se za nas tako završava naš prvi Mb postupak. Šta dalje, kako dalje i gdje dalje, ja pojma nemam.


žao mi je *mare157*  :Love: , daj si vremena, već ćeš ti nešto smisliti

----------


## kiara79

punkcija završila,totalno bezbolna,hvala dr.T.
ispunktirano 9 folikula na lijevom jajniku-0 js,a desni nije punktiran jer je "previsoko"... :Crying or Very sad: 
ovo je preteško,a stvarno sam se nadala....raspala sam se u 10000 komadića...jadna sam i jednostavno ne znam što bih rekla... :Sad: 

pikalicama,čekalicama i svima ostalima puno sreće..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AnneMary

jao kiara79 , pa to je stvarno teško.
nadam se da postoji neko objašnjenje!

jako mi je žao!
nadam se da ti je dr. rekla da dođeš sljedeći siklus 8.dan na folikulometriju.
nedaj se smesti, i sljedeći ciklus će biti bar 2-3 folikula i možda se baš u njima krije pobjednik.
tvoje tjelo je još pod hormonima pa zato nemoj propustit tu priliku.
drago mi je da je bar punkcija bila bezbolna!
drži se i samo naprijed!

----------


## Sela

> punkcija završila,totalno bezbolna,hvala dr.T.
> ispunktirano 9 folikula na lijevom jajniku-0 js,a desni nije punktiran jer je "previsoko"...
> ovo je preteško,a stvarno sam se nadala....raspala sam se u 10000 komadića...jadna sam i jednostavno ne znam što bih rekla...
> 
> pikalicama,čekalicama i svima ostalima puno sreće..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Drzi se draga,ovaj puta nije bilo srece ali sljedeci..... :Heart:

----------


## malalena

kiara79 strašno, nadam se samo da krećeš ponovo čim prije...i da ti iduća punkcija isto tako bude bezbolna ali uspješna!!!

----------


## mravak

*Mare157*  :Taps:  baš mi je žao... pratila sam tvoj put u Mariboru...

...nemam riječi... malo se odmori pa kako ti kažu druge već ćeš nešto smislit... a do tada udaraj prirodnjake... nikad se ne zna...  :Love:

----------


## mravak

*Mare157*  hoćeš sutra napraviti betu?? Nikad se ne zna...možda je jedna mrva ostala??

----------


## Snekica

*Mare* moja, neznam šta da ti pametnoga kažem! Tužna sam, pretužna :Sad: ! Radi već sutra betu, možda te i iznenadi! :Love:    I ja od sinoć lagani spotting, jutros skoro ništa, sutra radim test! Pa šta bude, neka bude! Betu vadim u četvrtak bez obzira na sve, čak i ako skroz procurim, moja gin. hoće rezultat u kartonu.

----------


## Snekica

*Sela* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku tetu betuuuuu. Pa od svih nas mora bar netko biti trudan! U ovom vlakiću si to *ti*, draga!  :Heart:

----------


## andream

ajoj cure, koliko loših vijesti... baš sam  :Sad:

----------


## Denny

*mare* draga, ne mogu vjerovati, jako mi je žao!  :Sad: 
*Adikice*, sve riječi su suvišne, jer znam da te sada ne mogu utješiti!  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  
*kiara*  :Love:

----------


## Snekica

*Kiara79*, ne mogu vjerovati i baš mi je žao! Slično nas je zadesilo kod prvog ICSI-a. Punktirano mi je 8js, došla fino na transfer, a sestra me u čudu gleda koji vrag sam došla. Ja fino objasnim, a ona crvena; nisu mi javili da ništa od transfera, niti su mi na punkciji rekli da moram ja njih zvati. SVIH 8js bilo je potpuno nezrelo za oplodnju! :Shock:  Plakala sam od ZG do Pule! Idi odmah u prirodnjak dok si pod hormonima, možda se ugodno iznenadiš! Sretno!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tlatincica

Kiara79 jako mi je žao...  :Sad: 

Snekice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i tako do neba!

----------


## crvenkapica77

a joj   :Sad:      ...nisam ovo ocekivala....kiara  jako, jako mi je zao  :Love: ....9folikula i prazni   :Crying or Very sad: 

mare   :Love: 
snekica  sretno sutra  nek  bude  +   :Heart: 
sela  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~beta do neba

----------


## Adikica

Joj kiara 79 jako mi je žao drži se
Mare  :Love: 
Snekica za pozitivnu betu :Very Happy:

----------


## andream

Kiara, jesi se dogovorila s docom što dalje?
Nadam se da ćeš moći u prirodnjak odmah, meni ga moj doc na VV-u nije dao nakon neuspjelog stimuliranog nego je preporučio kućnu radinost...

----------


## kiara79

> Kiara, jesi se dogovorila s docom što dalje?
> Nadam se da ćeš moći u prirodnjak odmah, meni ga moj doc na VV-u nije dao nakon neuspjelog stimuliranog nego je preporučio kućnu radinost...


ništa za dalje do daljnjega...javiti se u siječnju,do tada ponoviti hormone i hopa-cupa doma...
ja nikako ne mogu vjerovati da nije bilo NITI JEDNE js,u toliko folikula..jednostavno mi nije jasno kako i zašto...

----------


## Tia

Ekipice moja, ja nikako da se javim ali zato stižem s lijepim vijestima.
Molim da me se prebaci u trudnice!
Naš 4 stimulirani postupak je uspio. Ovo nam je bio prvi ICSI.
Bit će da nam parni brojevi leže.
U srijedu bi trebala na prvi UTZ.

----------


## laky

Čestitamo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## laky

> ništa za dalje do daljnjega...javiti se u siječnju,do tada ponoviti hormone i hopa-cupa doma...
> ja nikako ne mogu vjerovati da nije bilo NITI JEDNE js,u toliko folikula..jednostavno mi nije jasno kako i zašto...


draga pa koliki je FSH? bas me buni to

----------


## crvenkapica77

i ja sam odmah pomislila na fsh....

tia   cestitam   :Very Happy:

----------


## kiara79

> draga pa koliki je FSH? bas me buni to


fsh je 5

----------


## Gabi25

mare157 jako mi je žao... i ja sam pratila tvoj postupak u Mb i bila sam sigurna u uspjeh
drži se, znam kako je teško :Love: 
kiara žao mi je :Sad: 

Tia čestitam!!!!!

----------


## ZO

draga dodirko mislim na tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: , brzo se oporavi, sva sam se naježila, ne mogu vjerovati

----------


## innu

*tia,* trudnice jedna, bravo, čestitam ti!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*kiara79 

*svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
                ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ZO

kiara, mare  :Love: 
tia čestitam  :Heart:

----------


## tigrical

*Tia* predivno! Čestitam!

----------


## pirica

*Tia* čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## laky

Dodirko ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
cure ako koja sazna sto javite odmah 
sto prije nam ozdravi

----------


## Aurora*

> Cure drage,
> 
> Molim vas vibrice za nasu Dodirko koja je u bolnici na intenzivnoj negi, dobila je emboliju na oba plucna krila 
> Vibrajmo da se sto prije oporavi i da bude s nama. 
> Ona ce nam nasiroko objasniti sta se dogodilio kada bude ozdravila!


Ne mogu da vjerujem da Dodirko mora jos i kroz ovo proci.  :No:  Zar je moguce da se to desilo zbog kontracepcije na kojoj je bila zbog postupka? Ne znam da li je radila imunoloske nalaze i da li je u njima bilo nesto sto je ovo moglo uzrokovati?...

Neka se samo sto prije oporavi!  :Heart: 






> Evo da javim i ovdje... Danas 10dnt. Moj se spoting pretvara u m. Test jutros negativan. Jednostavno nemogu vjerovati da se za nas tako završava naš prvi Mb postupak. Šta dalje, kako dalje i gdje dalje, ja pojma nemam.


Draga *mare157* jako mi je zao sto ni za vas nije bilo srece u Mariboru.  :Sad:  U potpunosti razumijem tvoj ocaj zbog toga sto nakon Maribora ne znas sta i kuda dalje. Tako sam se i ja osjecala. 
Ali kako vrijeme odmice, tako postojece opcije polako izranjaju na povrsinu i ideje o tome sto dalje postaju jasnije... 

Vec cemo nesto smisliti, svaka za sebe posebno ali i zajedno uz pomoc ovog foruma!  :Wink:  




> punkcija završila,totalno bezbolna,hvala dr.T.
> ispunktirano 9 folikula na lijevom jajniku-0 js,a desni nije punktiran jer je "previsoko"...
> ovo je preteško,a stvarno sam se nadala....raspala sam se u 10000 komadića...jadna sam i jednostavno ne znam što bih rekla...


*kiara79* ovo zaista izgleda prilicno zastrasujuce u ovom trenutku i mogu misliti koliko ti je tesko nositi se sa tako porazavajucom cinjenicom. Ipak, nemoj klonuti duhom. To je samo jos jedan korak do vasega cilja, a cilj je dostizan i onda kada se cini da je sve izgubljeno. 

Vjerujem da cete unatoc svemu i vi sigurno stici do svog cilja!  :Yes: 






> Ekipice moja, ja nikako da se javim ali zato stižem s lijepim vijestima.
> Molim da me se prebaci u trudnice!
> Naš 4 stimulirani postupak je uspio. Ovo nam je bio prvi ICSI.
> Bit će da nam parni brojevi leže.
> U srijedu bi trebala na prvi UTZ.


Bas lijepo sto si se javila, jer svaka Rijecka trudnica je veliko ohrabrenje za one koji su tu u postupku! 
Cestitam od srca i zelim ti urednu trudnocu.

----------


## tiki_a

Tia ČESTITAM, svaka čast  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

mare157 žao mi je  :Sad:  ~~~~za dalje
kiara79 za ne povjerovati  :Sad:

----------


## kiara79

hvala vam curke,bar netko razumije kako je to...
ne znam,ali mislim da mi je ovo sad teže "prožvakat"nego negativnu betu...
stvarno ne znam kud sad...kamo da idem,gdje da krenem,da odustanem..ništa nema smisla...možda pustiti vremenu malo pa će biti lakše....trenutno mi je sve besmisleno..
moram se skulirati,zbrojiti i nekako krenuti dalje...samo se nadam da ću imati snage i hrabrosti..

----------


## Gosparka

*kiara, mare* stvarno mi je žao  :Love:  al nema odustajanja, ok? Nek se najprije slegnu dojmovi, odtugujte, isplačite  :Zaljubljen:  ...a onda bistre glave krenuti naprijed u nove pobjede!!!

*tia*  ČESTITAM draga !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Dodirko*....da nam što prije ozdraviš ¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤  ¤¤

----------


## klara

> Evo da javim i ovdje... Danas 10dnt. Moj se spoting pretvara u m. Test jutros negativan. Jednostavno nemogu vjerovati da se za nas tako završava naš prvi Mb postupak. Šta dalje, kako dalje i gdje dalje, ja pojma nemam.


mare157 nedaj se. 
Znam da je teško jer misliš da u Mb mora uspijeti i sad ti se čini da ne znaš kamo krenuti. Uspijeva jednom, samo ne možeš znati kada i gdje. Želim ti puno upornosti za ponovni pokušaj.
Nama je uspio 1. mariborski postupak, drugi nije, treći možda hoće jer se protegao na smrzliće... 
Nedaj se.

----------


## klara

*Tia* čestitam!!!

----------


## MALECKA

> *kiara, mare* stvarno mi je žao  al nema odustajanja, ok? Nek se najprije slegnu dojmovi, odtugujte, isplačite  ...a onda bistre glave krenuti naprijed u nove pobjede!!!
> 
> *tia*  ČESTITAM draga !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *Dodirko*....da nam što prije ozdraviš ¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤  ¤¤


Potpisujem

----------


## Snekica

*Tia*, čestitam od srca! Konačno malo dobrih vijesti!

----------


## Lua

> *Tia*, čestitam od srca! Konačno malo dobrih vijesti!


Potpisujem!!!!

Mare157..... :Love:

----------


## matahari

i ja potpisujem!




> *kiara, mare* stvarno mi je žao  al nema odustajanja, ok? Nek se najprije slegnu dojmovi, odtugujte, isplačite  ...a onda bistre glave krenuti naprijed u nove pobjede!!!
> 
> *tia*  ČESTITAM draga !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *Dodirko*....da nam što prije ozdraviš ¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤  ¤¤

----------


## mare157

Cure moje hvala vam svima. Neznam kako i šta bi bez  svih vas i vaše nesebične potpore, razumijevanja i savjeta. Hvala vam, stvarno ste zlatne. Plan je za sad raditi betu u cetvrtak bez obzira na sve jer tako traže u Mb i onda odmoriti i skovati napad za dalje opet naravno uz vašu pomoć i savjete. Nema predaje, nema očaja, nema okljevanja, javlja se inat u meni, život je borba, a ja sam se za svoje djete spremna boriti do zadnjeg daha. E baš ne pristajem da neću biti majka! Ma nema šanse!

*kiara* ne mogu vjerovati, strašno mi je žao da je tako ispalo. Znam od prilike kako ti je teško jer nisi uspjela ni probati nakon toliko truda i muke. Samo hrabro naprijed, sve ćemo mi dočekati svoju djecu!
*tia* ČESTITAM!! Lijepo je da napokon i iz Ri stignu takve vijesti!

----------


## cranky

*Tia*  :Very Happy:  čestitam i nadam se da si otvorila riječki vlakić  :Very Happy: 

*Kiara*  :Love:  žao mi je, nemam riječi.

*Mare*  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## sretna35

*Tia* iskrene čestitke  :Very Happy: 

*kiara79* baš mi je žao  :Love: , prošla sam veliki broj negativnih beta, ali su mi puno teže pala 3 postupka bez transfera, jednom transfer nije bilo moguće tehnički izvesti pa je uslijedila operacija, i 2 puta nismo imali oplodnju, ostala sam u tisuću pitanja i isplakala more suza...ali išla sam dalje i došla do mog dragog Lupkića Vedrana... i ti ćeš doći do svog anđela  :Saint:

----------


## linalena

> *Tia*  čestitam i nadam se da si otvorila riječki vlakić 
> 
> *Kiara*  žao mi je, nemam riječi.
> 
> *Mare*


x

Evo u jednom postu 3 mogućnosti: uspjeha, neuspjeha i  nema transfera 
Sada si mislim što mene čeka nadam se u sljedećem ciklusu

Usput pitanje: da li je znate čemu Utrogestan na početku postupka (3×2 obavezno vaginalno), 5 dana prije M i čekanja prave menstruacije pa onda 4 gonala ?????

----------


## sivka

evo i mene.. punkcija bila ok, stvarno hvala dr.T uglavnom dobili 4js i sad čekamo šta bude.. nadamo se transferu!
Kiara draga jako mi je žao.. uhhh stvarno neznam kaj da velim... :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## lucija83

TIA draga čestitke od srca!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## zedra

Kiara79, meni se dogodilo slicno u Vinogradskoj..7 folikula, 1js, nije se oplodila...najvjerojatnije, prerana punkcija( i prof. Vlaisavljević tako misli)...isto sam bila ocajna i dosta sam citala o tome-zovu ga sindrom praznog folikula, ili tako slicno..vani znaju na takvu situaciju raditi rescue protokole...ispunktiraju jedan jajnik, ako nema folikula, odgađaju punkciju i ponovo daju štopericu...najjcešće je samo krivi tajming punkcije...nemoj previše ocajavati, nama koji smo u toj "igri" živci moraju biti kao kamen...i da, i meni je to bilo gore nego bilo kakva neg. beta...ali prežališ i ideš dalje..ja sam cak i bolnicu zbog toga napustila u onom prvom užasu i nevjerici...drži se, drugi put će biti bolje
mare157, žao mi je, vjerujem da mb-ski postupak još više boli...
tia, cestitam...
svima drugima~~~~~~~~za sve šro vam treba...

----------


## vita22

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ..........tia napokon kbc ri................... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## zedra

> Kiara79, meni se dogodilo slicno u Vinogradskoj..7 folikula, 1js, nije se oplodila...najvjerojatnije, prerana punkcija( i prof. Vlaisavljević tako misli)...isto sam bila ocajna i dosta sam citala o tome-zovu ga sindrom praznog folikula, ili tako slicno..vani znaju na takvu situaciju raditi rescue protokole...ispunktiraju jedan jajnik, ako nema folikula, odgađaju punkciju i ponovo daju štopericu...najjcešće je samo krivi tajming punkcije...nemoj previše ocajavati, nama koji smo u toj "igri" živci moraju biti kao kamen...i da, i meni je to bilo gore nego bilo kakva neg. beta...ali prežališ i ideš dalje..ja sam cak i bolnicu zbog toga napustila u onom prvom užasu i nevjerici...drži se, drugi put će biti bolje
> mare157, žao mi je, vjerujem da mb-ski postupak još više boli...
> tia, cestitam...
> svima drugima~~~~~~~~za sve šro vam treba...


pardon, ako nema js a ne folikula...

----------


## modesty4

*Kiara* uistinu mi je žao!! Moram priznati da je moj najveći strah prije punkcije upravo bio da neće biti jajne stanice.
Klonuti ne smiješ, trebat će ti neko vrijeme da preboliš, ali ići ćeš dalje i borit ćeš se za svoju bebicu!

*Sivka* drago mi je što je punkcija dobro prošla,vibram za dobre vijesti sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~.

*Tia* čestitam, sada samo mazi bušu!

*Mare157 * žao mi je draga. Glavu gore doći će i tvoje vrijeme!

----------


## dani82

*Tia* čestitam od srca... riječki me uspjesi posebno vesele  :Very Happy: 
*mare157* tako mi je žao, drago mi je vidjeti pozitivan stav za dalje  :Love: 
*kiara79* žao mi je, i ja sam imala jednu punkciju bez js, trebalo mi je više vremena da dođem sebi nego kod negativnih beta, drži se.
*dodoirko* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*sivka* za tulum u labu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
svim ostalim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sara38

> *Tia*  čestitam i nadam se da si otvorila riječki vlakić 
> 
> *Kiara*  žao mi je, nemam riječi.
> 
> *Mare*


X

----------


## sivka

cure moje sretna sam... ET je u četvrtak :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve one koje trebaju~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sretna35

> cure moje sretna sam... ET je u četvrtak
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve one koje trebaju~~~~~~~~~~


super sivka  :Very Happy: 
i svima kojima treba, a kome bome ne treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ina33

*Mare, kiara*, šaljem vam zagrljaj  :Heart: .

*Dodirko*, da ti čim prije bude bolje ~~~~~ :Heart: !

*Tia*, čestitam, čestitam, super za KB Rijeku  :Very Happy: !

----------


## Tibi

*Tia* jeeeee, čestitam  :Very Happy: 
*mare, kiara*  :Love: 
*dodirko* da brzo ozdraviš ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
*sivka* za četvrtak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*andream, nina1* za danas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*snekica* i za tebe puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
svim čekalicama bete i svima za štogod vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

sivka   super  :Very Happy: 

vjerujem da je puno teze  i bolnije  dozivit da nema  js u folikula  i nedoc do transfera  nego  neg. beta.....bar smo onih  14dana  trudne bile  ....
a isto tako   bolje odmah neg. beta  nego  sve 5, sve super,  veselje i onda    :Crying or Very sad:   srce prestalo kucat, kao kod nase Adikice,  jako tesko, 
ali bar  nesto u toj nesreci,  doslo je do trudnoce  

pusa svima  i sretno   :Heart: 
ja se danas  pikam   :Smile:

----------


## luna1

Nemam dobre vijesti, beta 1,20- 15 dan. Čekalice bete držim fige, upornost se isplati.

----------


## sivka

luna  :Love:

----------


## MALECKA

> cure moje sretna sam... ET je u četvrtak
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve one koje trebaju~~~~~~~~~~


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Love:  :Very Happy:

----------


## modesty4

Luna1  :Love:

----------


## azrijelka36

evo me i tu..čekam betu 04.11, nakon inseminacije :čeka:

----------


## lastavica1979

Kiara jako mi je žao,al molim te nemoj odustat odtuguj,isplaci se i skupi snage za dalje sigurno te tvoja bebica negdje jedva ceka da dojdes po nju samo je pitanje vremena

----------


## MALECKA

> Nemam dobre vijesti, beta 1,20- 15 dan. Čekalice bete držim fige, upornost se isplati.


Samo hrabro dalje  :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## ksena28

andream i nina1 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MALECKA

> evo me i tu..čekam betu 04.11, nakon inseminacije :čeka:


 za veliku betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## loks

*mare157* sve sam se ove dane iskreno nadala da će ipak biti dobro...riječima ne mogu opisati kako sam jako tužna šta nije uspjelo... moj  :Naklon:  za pozitivan stav...
*snekica*  :Love: ...žao mi je draga moja...hoćemo ovaj tjedan kavicu da onako baš konkretno zajedno "razradimo" situaciju?
da ne nabrajam svih posebno...sve sam pročitala i znam u kakvoj je ko situaciji, mislim na svih i želim puno sreće svim sretnicama koje su svoju sreću dočekale i tužnicama koje još sretne nisu, ali ih sigurno negdje skrivena čeka! meni je danas baš neki  :Sad:  dan...

----------


## aleksandraj

> *Tia*  čestitam i nadam se da si otvorila riječki vlakić 
> 
> *Kiara*  žao mi je, nemam riječi.
> 
> *Mare*


potpisujem. Dodirko, sto prije nam se vrati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za danasnje velike bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bebach

*mare157, kiara, snekica*...  :Crying or Very sad:  žao mi je! 
šaljem svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i  :Kiss:

----------


## aleksandraj

Sela, cestitke draga, bas si me obradovala

----------


## Snekica

*Sela*, tu da poskačem za OGROOOMNU beturinu!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Juhuhuhuhuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu, uspjeli ste!!!

----------


## Snekica

Moj test danas *-*. Preksutra ipak vadim betu, da se 100% uvjerim da niš od svega! Tužna sam, ali glavu sam digla gore (i legla na kauč da odmorim od svega)! Brljavljenje nečeg smeđeg je i dalje prisutno i molim Boga da prestane i da se sutra pojavi i druga crtica, a preksutra i beta da bude pa bar dvoznamenkasta (poduplati će se ona). Ali to su več čuda, i ne odnose se na mene pa... malo šmrc, i kako kaže Sela, nečemo stavljati one tužne smajliće. Poslije kiše uvijek dođe sunce, makar i za koje duže vrijeme!

----------


## sali

*Tia* čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , konačno lijepe vijesti iz Ri
*Mare, kiara, Luna1*  :Love:  
*Sela* ~~~~~~~ za ogromnu betu
*Snekica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nas iznenadiš sa betom

Ja sam u subotu imala punkciju 3 js, ali na žalost ništa od tranfera, sve 3 stale s razvojem 2 dan. Glavu gore i idemo dalje, nema predaje

----------


## tlatincica

*Sela, ZNALA SAM*!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Javi broj bete!
(da i ja nazovem  :Laughing: )

----------


## sara38

*Sali* :Love:

----------


## mare41

Sela~~~~~za betu sutra i malo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za plus!
(tlatincice, svi ćemo nazvat :Smile: )
Sali :Love:

----------


## lasta

Danas sam trebala postati pikalica ali niš od toga.Ponekad imam filing da se sve ruši a trebalo bi biti dobro. Umrla mi je mama prije par dana i došla sam ovdje uzeti malo snage za dalje,a kad ono samo loše vijesti.
Želim da se to malo promjeni pa da plačemo od sreće....dajte nešto pozitivno.

Tia ...čestitke...

----------


## tigrical

*Sali*

----------


## mravak

*Beta 1494 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*[/COLOR] 17. dnt 

 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

TRUDNA SAM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mare41

mravak :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  prekrasna vijest
lasta :Love:

----------


## loks

amje mravak koje lipo iznenađenje... :Very Happy: ...neš mi je mirisalo da će tako biti čim si se stišala...pa nek ti je sa srećom i da ti je školska dosadna trudnoća. a šta je to bilo...novi postupak? velika beta???

----------


## maca2

Mravak i Sela  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Sali i lasta  :Love:

----------


## andream

Mi smo danas svi kao par - nepar, čestitam sretnim trudnicama, moja beta je ipak nula (ili skoro nula - 1,22). Za par dana pucamo u prirodnjaku, tko zna možda nam se posreći...

----------


## Sela

*Mravak*- bormec mravak uvatio veeliki plijen!!Cestitam!

----------


## Tibi

> Mravak i Sela 
> Sali i lasta


potpisujem 
i šaljem veliki utješni zagrljaj *andream*  :Love: . Bravo za stav!
*Snekica* da nas tvoja beta ipak iznenadi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 
svima za štogod vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Gabi25

Sela, mravak, čestitam od srca  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

andream, sali žao mi je :Love: 
snekica još za sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Denny

1. mj.2010 
NinaB prirodno (nakon 1X AIH)
Cuceta – 1 stimulirani ICSI Split (nakon 3X AIH)
ž od boy – 2 stimulirani ICSI VV (nakon 1X ICSI)
Maiela – prirodno (nakon 3X AIH)
marta26 prirodno (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 1X klomifenski ICSI)

2. mj.2010 
Simby – 1 klomifenski ICSI – Vili (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Elli – prirodno (nakon 6X IVF bebica )
Blondy1 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
DinciP – 3 stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (Nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 2X Prirodna ICSI)
Duga56 – 2 IVF
Tarolina - 3 stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 6X AIH, 4X prirodnih IVF, 2X stimulirani IVF)
nina09 – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH, 2X stimulirani IVF)
blondy1 – 1 stimulirani ICSI VV
diabolica - 1 stimulirani IVF KBC RI (nakon 4X AIH)
Vinalina – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 6 > prirodnih IVF)
andiko - 2. klomifenski IVF, VV 

3. mj.2010 
Rozalija – 2 stimulirani ICSI Maribor (nakon 5X AIH, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X FET)
Suzanaab – 1 stimulirani ICSI Maribor
malena2 – stimulirani IVF Cito Split
Ginger – 1 stimulirani ICSI Vili (nakon 1X prirodni IVF, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X stimulirani ICSI – mala princeza) 
Weather – 3 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2X AIH, 2X klomifenski IVF)
Arkica – 4 polustimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (nakon 1X AIH, 2X stimulirani ICSI, 3X prirodni IVF)
Ketty28 – prirodno 
Fatamorgana – 1 stimulirani IVF Istanbul
mia – stimulirani IVF Prag
Goa – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
Mimek – stimulirani IVF
tanjack36 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
ines31 – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X prirodni IVF)
adriana_d – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH)
pčelica2009 – 7 stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 5X stimulirani IVF, 1X FET)

4. mj.2010 
ketyy – stimulirani ICSI Maribor
zvijezdica2 – stimulirani ICSI Prag
agility – 1 AIH SD
Anana1 – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X klomifenski ICSI)
Mikulica stimulirani IVF VV
Blekonja – 1 femarski ICSI Cito (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Vaka – 1 stimulirani IVF Vinogradska
Korny77 – IVF SD
Karla 1980 – 4 ICSI Maribor (Nakon 3X ICSI, 2X FET)
talia7 – ICSI Prag
mazica79 – prirodno (nakon 1XIVF) 

5. mj.2010 
diana – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
LEELOO77 – 2 stimulirani ICSI Prag (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI) 
Frka – stimulirani IVF VV 
Angel1 – 7 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2 stimulirani IVF, 2X prirodni IVF, 2X klomifenski IVF, 1X AIH) 
Coolerica – 2 stimulirani ICSI Postojna (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X AIH) 
BOZZ – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X AIH)
barbyRI – prirodno (nakon 1X ICSI) 
nena3beba – stimulirani ICSI Prag
betty – DAIH (nakon 1X AIH)
Vali- FET Maribor
Hello Kitty – 2 stimulirani IVF (nakon 1X IVF)

6. mj.2010 
Amly – 3 stimulirani IVF Njemacka (nakon 2X IVF)
Zeljana – stimulirani ICSI Slovenija
osijek – 2X stimulirani ICSI Petrova
bebica2009 – 8. IVF Vinogradska (nakon 1 stim., 4. prir. I 2. klomif.) 
draga – 4. FET VV(nakon 3 X AIH, 1X IVF, 3X FET) 
enya22 - prirodno (nakon svega i svačega) 
čupko 1 - 2. stimulirani IVF VV
kika84 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Prag
Natalina - 3. stimulirani IVF MB 
venera21 - 5. AIH Vinogradska 

7. mj.2010 
sandric - 1. stimulirani IVF MB 
evelin - 1. stimulirani IVF SD 
issa11 - 2. IVF Cito (nakon 1 stim. IVF) 
Sanjička - prirodno (nakon 1 stimulirani IVF i 2 prir. IVF) 
petra30 - 4. prir. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 3 x ICSI) 
marti78 - 2. FET Prag 
vesnare - 3 polustimulirani ICSI Cito (nakon 2X FET, 2X ICSI)
gričanka - ? IVF, Prag
beba.2 – 2 IVF (nakon 1X AIH, 1X IVF)

8. mj.2010 
AnneMarry – 1. stimulirani IVF, SD (nakon 5XIVF) 
Cranky – 1. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 3X AIH)
tini – 4. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 15 prir/klomif. IVF, 3 stimulirana IVF )
Jim - 2. IVF (iz odmrznutih js) SD (nakon 2 AIH, 1 stimulirani IVF )
lastavica1979 – prirodno

9. mj.2010 
Denny  – 1. stimulirani IVF, Cito  (nakon 3 AIH) 
Tibi – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska
“tina” – 2 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakn 2 AIH, 1 ICSI)
Ordep – prirodno
micek – 4. stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 3 IVF)
mromi30 – prirodno

10. mj.2010 
Žanet – 4.stimulirani IVF, Cito  (nakon 3 IVF ) 
gargamelica – 5.stimulirani  ICSI-TESSE, Cito  (nakon 4 ICSI-TESSE) 
sbonetic – 4 ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 3 ICSI)  :Very Happy: 
Gosparka – 5 ICSI, SD (nakon 4 ICSI)  :Very Happy: 
Tia – 4. stimulirani ICSI (nakon 6 AIH, 3 stim.  IVF) :Very Happy: 
mravak -  :Very Happy: 

*Naša lista* 
Čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
modesty4 - 03.11.
Snekica - 04.11.
azrijelka36 - 04.11.
maca2 - 05.11.
MALECKA - 05.11.
matto - 06.11.
Sela - 08.11.

Čekalice (F)ET 
sivka

Čekalice punkcije 

AIH, Prirodni IVF,ICSI 

Pikalice 
m arta
marta7
crvenkapica77

Klomifenke/Femarke
matahari
medena8

Šmrkalice i ostale supresije 

On-GO
dudadudaduda
aleksandraj
Gabi25
lucija83
Pirica
Linalena
ž od milivoj73 

Hrabrice/Čekalice koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jesenski vlakić  
Deja2, nellyxy, miška, ANKARA, dim, zubica, marti_sk, ninatz, didicro, Mary Ann, zelimo_bebu, Acitam, curka, Sonja29, nena3beba, tonili, franka76, kata1, negra, Livija2, extreme, dariaaa, TeddyBearz, pippi, tikica, Biene, pujica, Andreja, sany22, tia_16, s_iva, Mariel, nini, Tayra, maya3, sissy, ponedjeljak, Fragola, Katarina, snjeska_ , gaia, philipa, necija mama, nestrpljiva, ana@zm, ella roo, AB7, nini, Patientia, danijelica, Madonna, philipa, Weather, Ana39, Ella03, luce_st, Mimi333, Kinki, Ljubica, gianna, Glorija, nirvana, Jill, Orline, Dadica, Reni76, Dodirko, Gabi, miška, bambus99, BLIZU, Jelena, Rene2, gianna, mišicalara, Dim, Capka, mušica, nata, missy, višnja, Kraljica18, Dusica1, maya3, amariya, molu, ZLATKA, nela., mrnjica, viky, regina78, sissy, ovnica29, Bebel, Ambra, Umma, IRENA456, Iva77, bernadette, simbi, choko, metkovk@, wewa, Bernadette, Miss July, TWEETY77, Ljubica, mala garava, Teodora, Ici, Splicanka, Mmaslacak, Draga, Kaća, tisa, Shanti, Andy, frka, Ksena28, molu, acitam, BHany, Amyx, RuzicaSB, Pato, dani39, Kika83, Točkalica, tigrical, jo1974, zedra, dir, Strumpfica, TwistedQ, Ameli, Natica, Elena-mk, Missy, ivana83, bubble_71, yasmina, nina1, gupi51, mare41, Vikki, Juliette, ninocka28, pinny, Marina27, Lilly, sivka, Ti, duba13, MAJONI974, Tuzna, Cortina, AuroraBlu, nataša, Kikla123, Miki76, zlatica, Romanica, Cannisa, innu, Zeena, bublica3, Gizmos, Missixty, AnaK, n&a, Snow.ml, ivkica28, Tigrical, Iberc, Marnie, Iva Mia 2009, Šiškica, Mimimuc, sumskovoce, dani82, Vojvođanka, Pimbli,  Mia74, Sanja1, trunčicabalunčica, ogla,  mini3, tlatinčica,  klara, Pinky, skandy, loks, mrkvica84, nokia, zrinkič, kik@, mimi81, Bab,  taca70, sany 7, đurđa76, sali, centaurea.in.spe, kandela, venera3, mirna26, Opa, suzzie2, NINA30, loryy, Bugaboo,  vita22, ivica_k, ZAUZETA, Aurora*, tiki_a, corinaII, ia30, kriistiina, rose, narnija, diki, tantolina, amaria 23, mare41, Mia Lilly, TOMISLAVA, Adikica, mare157, kiara79, luna1, Lua, andream

----------


## bebach

*mravak* jjjjuuuuppppiiiiii....znala sam!!!!! čestitke od  :Heart:  i želim ti mirnu,predivnu,dosadnu trudnoću!!!  :Kiss: 

*snekica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tetu betu!!!

----------


## ina33

Lasta, moja sućut.

Andream, žao mi je.

Mravak, čestitke  :Smile: !

----------


## ninochka28

bpk cure, evo i ja se prijavljujem kao čekalica bete...danas 7dpt3d, betu radim u ponedjeljak i puna sam optimizma :Very Happy: 

čestitke svim novim trudnicama :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sretna35

> Lasta, moja sućut.
> 
> Andream, žao mi je.
> 
> Mravak, čestitke !


x

ninochka28 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~ za uspjeh

----------


## sara38

> mravak prekrasna vijest
> lasta


X

----------


## bebach

*lasta* :Love: 

*ninochka28* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ogromnu betu!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

lasta baš mi je žao :Love: 
I svima koji su dočekali neg. betu :Love: 
a onima sa pozitivnom Mravak, Sela čestitam :Very Happy:

----------


## aleksandraj

> mravak prekrasna vijest
> lasta


x

----------


## Sumskovoce

*lasta, andream, tužnice drage*  :Love:  jako mi je žao!!!!  :Crying or Very sad: 

*mare157 i snekica* samo vam šaljem najveći  :Kiss:  kojeg mogu složiti!!!!! Volim vas drage moje i molim vas, iznenadite nas betom!

*Mravak* Prijateljice draga, skromnice moja - ČESTITAM!!!!!! I to od srca na prekrasnoj beti!!!!! Slavim s tobom!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Kadauna

*za sve cure koje ne pamte bolja vremena, evo liste trudnica iz listopada 2008, prije ovog zakona ( 

Milinoviću, SRAM VAS BILO!

*
* k&s – ICSI prirodni, Rijeka** black_lady – prirodno (klomifen)** tužna – FET VV (nakon 1 stimuliranog i 1 FET-a)** crow – ICSI stimulirani – Njemačka** romi - prirodno** mačkulina - prirodno** storiatriste – ICSI Prag** taMarelica – ICSI stimulirani VV (nakon stimulirani ICSI Maribor) * * djevojčica22 – IVF stimulirani VV (nakon 2XAIH na VV)** enya22 – prirodno (nakon 2 AIH, 2 prir. IVF-a i 2 stim. IVF-a VV)** zeljka17 – IVF stimulirani Vili** bijeli ljiljan – prirodno (5XAIH, 2Xprirodni IVF, 1 stimulirani)** dubicanac1 - 1.  IVF stimulirani VV** mica_7 – 1.  IVF stimulirani VV*
*a evo usporedbe radi, listopad 2010:* 

Žanet – 4.stimulirani IVF, Cito  (nakon 3 IVF ) gargamelica – 5.stimulirani  ICSI-TESSE, Cito  (nakon 4 ICSI-TESSE) sbonetic – 4 ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 3 ICSI)  :Very Happy: Gosparka – 5 ICSI, SD (nakon 4 ICSI)  :Very Happy: Tia – 4. stimulirani ICSI (nakon 6 AIH, 3 stim.  IVF) :Very Happy:

----------


## mravak

> amje mravak koje lipo iznenađenje......neš mi je mirisalo da će tako biti čim si se stišala...pa nek ti je sa srećom i da ti je školska dosadna trudnoća. a šta je to bilo...novi postupak? velika beta???


Da, malo sam se stišala jer mi mama nije dala da ustanem iz kreveta, eto u ovom dobitnom postupku me je mama čuvala nakon transfera..... i nisam mogla mrdnuti guzicom iz kreveta u drugu sobu za komp... ..... kada bi ona zbrisala van a ja na kompjuter, kao malo dijete  :Wink: 

Vratili su mi dvije blastociste , izgleda se jedna primila...

Drage moje... moj 4 transfer.... pa dobitni... presretna sam   :Yes: 

 :Heart:

----------


## mravak

Denny , hvala na listi.... ja još NE VJERUJEM !!! 

Nemam nikakvih simptoma... osim što me sise bole za POLUDIT  :Smile:

----------


## lasta

Mravak čestitke!!!!!!

----------


## innu

*sali*, a baš bez veze! drži se! :Love: 
*mravak*, bravo, čestitam!!!! :Very Happy: 
*lasta*, moja iskrena sućut!

----------


## crvenkapica77

*lasta * moja  sucut  :Love: 
*
mravak  * bravo    :Very Happy: 
*svim ostalim poz.betama   
neg. betama   * veliki   :Love: 



ja  napokon na listi  pikalica  :Very Happy:

----------


## tiki_a

Sela, mravak ČESTITAM cure  :Very Happy:   :Bouncing:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

> *sali*, a baš bez veze! drži se!
> *mravak*, bravo, čestitam!!!!
> *lasta*, moja iskrena sućut!


X

----------


## Snekica

*Kadauna*, ovaj popis je stvarno sramotan!!! 14 vs. 5! Bravo milinoviću!

----------


## bublica3

ČESTITKE svim novim trudnicama  :Very Happy:   :Joggler: 

PUNO SREĆE svima vama koje ste sad u postupku ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy: 

A onima kojima ovaj put Beta izostala da idući put bude velika ko kuća ~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 

Odmorite se, ali nema predaje, nema odustajanja, samo hrabro naprijed!  :Yes:  Sve ćemo mi postat mamice!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


I naravno, SRAMI SE milinoviću!!!

----------


## nana_banana

Drage moje, evo da se i ovdje prijavim kao čekalica bete. Danas sam imala transfer i vraćen mi je jedan osmostanični embrio. Ležim cijeli dan i već mi je dosta, a kad se sjetim da po preporuci moram odležat i iduća dva dana....AJME MENI!!!!

----------


## tiki_a

lasta  :Crying or Very sad:   :Love: 
sali  :Sad: 
andream  :Sad: 
Snekica  :Love: ~~~~~za betu

----------


## klara

> Drage moje, evo da se i ovdje prijavim kao čekalica bete. Danas sam imala transfer i vraćen mi je jedan osmostanični embrio. Ležim cijeli dan i već mi je dosta, a kad se sjetim da po preporuci moram odležat i iduća dva dana....AJME MENI!!!!


Joj znam kako je teško ležat ta tri dana, kad ti tvoje tijelo govori da ti to ne paše. I ja sam odležala nekoliko transfera, onih prvih, neuspiješnih, i imala grižnju savjesti za svaki korak... idi prošetati nana_banana, neće ti ništa biti.
 (pretpostavljam da su ti liječnici savjetovali mirovanje, ali to nije isto što i ležanje)






> Milinoviću, SRAM VAS BILO!


Potpisujem  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## šniki

*lasta* moja sućut :Love: 
*mravak* čestitam  ( i meni je četvrti bio dobitni...) :Klap: 
*ninochka28* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ovaj put bude dobitni.....mislim često na tebe :Heart: 

e milinoviću šta uradi... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Marnie

> Sela, mravak, čestitam od srca 
> 
> andream, sali žao mi je
> snekica još za sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


potpisujem
malo se švercam :Embarassed:

----------


## tlatincica

> *za sve cure koje ne pamte bolja vremena, evo liste trudnica iz listopada 2008, prije ovog zakona ( 
> 
> Milinoviću, SRAM VAS BILO!
> 
> *
> * k&s – ICSI prirodni, Rijeka** black_lady – prirodno (klomifen)** tužna – FET VV (nakon 1 stimuliranog i 1 FET-a)** crow – ICSI stimulirani – Njemačka** romi - prirodno** mačkulina - prirodno** storiatriste – ICSI Prag** taMarelica – ICSI stimulirani VV (nakon stimulirani ICSI Maribor) * * djevojčica22 – IVF stimulirani VV (nakon 2XAIH na VV)** enya22 – prirodno (nakon 2 AIH, 2 prir. IVF-a i 2 stim. IVF-a VV)** zeljka17 – IVF stimulirani Vili** bijeli ljiljan – prirodno (5XAIH, 2Xprirodni IVF, 1 stimulirani)** dubicanac1 - 1.  IVF stimulirani VV** mica_7 – 1.  IVF stimulirani VV*
> *a evo usporedbe radi, listopad 2010:* 
> 
> Žanet – 4.stimulirani IVF, Cito  (nakon 3 IVF ) gargamelica – 5.stimulirani  ICSI-TESSE, Cito  (nakon 4 ICSI-TESSE) sbonetic – 4 ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 3 ICSI) Gosparka – 5 ICSI, SD (nakon 4 ICSI) Tia – 4. stimulirani ICSI (nakon 6 AIH, 3 stim.  IVF)


ajme koja razlika  :Sad: 
i to samo oni koji su na forumu.
A vrijeme ide. Nepovratno.

----------


## Ginger

o majko mila  :Shock:  *Dodirko* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
da nam što prije ozdraviš

ima li netko svježe informacije?

----------


## Ginger

svim tužnicama, a ima ih previše  :Sad:  jedan veeeliki  :Love: 
i kažem isto kao i kaduna - *MILINOVIĆU SRAM TE BILO!!*

cure, glavu gore, doći će i taj dan  :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

*Gosparka, Tia, mravak*  :Very Happy:  čestitam vam od srca
neka vam bude školska trudnoća

----------


## lucija83

> ČESTITKE svim novim trudnicama  
> 
> PUNO SREĆE svima vama koje ste sad u postupku ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> A onima kojima ovaj put Beta izostala da idući put bude velika ko kuća ~~~~~~~~~~~ 
> 
> Odmorite se, ali nema predaje, nema odustajanja, samo hrabro naprijed!  Sve ćemo mi postat mamice!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


potpis debeli na sve!!!

----------


## modesty4

Lasta i andream jako mi je žao!
Mravak prekrasno, samo školski dalje!!

----------


## andream

modesty, nema predaje, pa evo uskoro opet idemo dalje.
ja bih na listi ipak bila "on-go" ako mogu, ljepše je nekako nego biti skroz na dnu, a i uskoro startamo s prirodnjakom pa tim više ...
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od nas.

----------


## modesty4

Andream to se traži!!! :Klap:

----------


## Šiškica

*MILINOVIĆU SRAM TE BILO !!!*

od 6 mj. nema ni jedne VV trudnice prijavljene na forumu !! Grozno!!!

A na listi trudnica listopad 2008. ih je bilo najviše.. Sramota, katastrofa, pretužno!!!

----------


## andream

> *MILINOVIĆU SRAM TE BILO !!!*
> 
> od 6 mj. nema ni jedne VV trudnice prijavljene na forumu !! Grozno!!!
> 
> A na listi trudnica listopad 2008. ih je bilo najviše.. Sramota, katastrofa, pretužno!!!


Potpisujem. Naravno da bi on sad rekao "da je to zbog toga što trenutno radi jedan ginekolog a tim biologa trenutno je nakon kraće stanke počeo raditi punom parom". Ma najbolje ga i ne spominjat na forumu!

----------


## andrejaaa

Veliki pozdrav svim mojim suborkama...nije me bilo dugo na ovim stranicama...ponekad pročitam kad ulovim vremena šta ima novoga,ali ne pišem...ne stižem puno toga u ovih osam mjeseci od kad su moje srećice stigle.

Čestitam svim trudnicama i  :Love:  onima koje su tužne

andream~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da uspije idući prirodnjak
dodirko tebi posebne  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

a veliki potpis na Kadaunu

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Deny* obzirom da startam sa slijedećiom M, možeš li me promaknuti u skupinu "On-GO"?

----------


## rozalija

Cure drage evo i mene konačno doma.
Hvala vam svima na čestitkama povodom rođenja moje male mrvice.
Uglavnom tek jučer smo stigli doma, bilo je nekih komplikacija poslije CR, mami se upalila dva gornja sloja rane i stalo sam bila pod temperaturom, primala voltarene, previjali ranu ali sada je ok, temperature nema, ranu previja moj muž i guramo laganini.

A pile moje malo, ajme cure, koji osijećaj. Ona je stvarno istovremeno smiješna, slatka, ma neznam kako da opišem. Sada se lagano uhodavamo, mama nema baš puno mlijeka,ali nadam se da će biti bolje.
Puno pusica svima šaljemo ja i moje malo pilence i iskrene čestitke novim trudnicama a čekalicama od srca želimo lijepe brojke bete.
Javimo se mi ponovno, samo da uđemo u koletečinu.

----------


## šniki

rozalija draga drago mi je da je sad sve ok.....izljubi pilence i samo polako, dan po dan..... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## matahari

evo, da prijavim! sutra AIH... Rozaliji i njenom mužu još jednom čestitke!

----------


## sretna35

kuham finu jutarnju kavicu  :Coffee:  i ostale napitke

*andrejaaa* baš te lijepo vidjeti da se javljaš i da uživaš u svojim zasluženim srećicama

svima kojima treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~ :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

*rozalija* prekrasno da ste stigli kući, uživaj u svojoj anđelici  :Saint:

----------


## Bebel

*MILINOVIĆU SRAM VAS BILO!!*  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  porazna je cijela statistika 2010.

*Rozi*, mila ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bezbrižan nastavak majčinstva. Velika  :Kiss:  tvojem najdražem smotuljku.


Ima li vijesti od *Dodirk?
*Šaljem joj hrpu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
za brzo ozdravljenje.

----------


## ina33

*Rozalija*, ma, divno  :Smile: !!!

*Dodirko*, ~~~~~~ za brzo ozdravljenje!

----------


## tonili

Evo nakon dugo vremena vas pozdravljam, ljubim i vibram za sve što kome treba!
Mi smo prije 2 tjedna postali roditelji - imamo dvije preslatke djevojčice! Sreća je ogromna!

Tek sada vidimo koliko se može voljeti - zato ova statistika koju je navela Kadauna još jače boli!
Biti roditelj je nešto najljepše na svijetu, a ovaj zakon nam smanjuje šanse za tu sreću!

Sram ih bilo svih 77 na čelu s gosponom ministrom!

Moramo se boriti protiv ove sramote - i mi koji smo uspjeli, i vi koje još sreća čeka! Vjerujte, kad vas te male okice pogledaju, cijeli svijet je vaš!
 :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## ines31

Rozalija draga da se što prije uhodate u najljepšoj epizodi života! :Heart:  :Zaljubljen: 
Dodirko~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za što brže ozdravljenje!

----------


## tonili

Dodirko  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## ines31

Tonili čestitke cijeloj obitelji na curkama!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

tonili  i Rozi :Heart:  :Heart: 
Dodirko~~~~~~za ozdravljenje
Sela~~~~~~~~~~~~za danas, čekamo nestrpljivo
Potpisujem tonili-sram ih bilo svih 77 i ne mogu vjerovati da se bez otpora i šutke dozvoljava bacanje embrija, a FET je davao dobre rezultate i nadam se da će opet!

----------


## Marchie37

*Rozalija*, *Tonili*, sretno vama i bebicama! :Zaljubljen: 

*Dodirko*, želim ti što brži oporavak. :Heart:

----------


## sivka

Rozalija, Tonili sretno i čestitke  :Saint:  :Zaljubljen: 
Dodirko ~~~~~~~~~ za brz oporavak...
Modesty za veeeliku, ogromnu tetu betu!!!!!
svim curkama  :Kiss:  puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

*Rozalija, Tonili*  :Heart:  za vaše srećice!!!
*Sela*, nestrpljivi smo!!!
*Modesty*, i tebe čekamo!

----------


## Bab

Ajme koliko lijepih vijesti...
Neću sad sve nabrajat jer ću sigurno nekoga zaboraviti
Čestitam svim novopečenim roditeljima, "friškim" trudnicama i svima želim puno, puno lijepih i veselih trenutaka.
Čekalicama ß šaljem tonu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da i za njih danas skačemo ko lude
Tužnicama šaljem veliki hug...samo hrabro dalje, druge nam nema  :Smile: 

Naša draga *Dodirko* Vas sve puno pozdravlja i zahvaljuje na vibricama i ljiepim mislima i željama.
Njeno stanje je stabilno, još uvijek je na odjelu intenzivne njege, ali ide na bolje. 
Još nisu došli svi nalazi pa ne zna točno zbog čega joj se ovo desilo, ali kaže da sumnjaju na kontracepciju.  :Sad: 
Ona nam je jedna čvrst, hrabra ženica i veliki borac i za vrlo kratko vrijeme će ona opet biti ovdje s nama i kovat planove za dalje.
Šaljem joj i ovim putem puse ozdravilice...i svi mislimo na tebe  :Smile: 
pusa i Vama svima drage moje Rodičice  :Smile:

----------


## Sela

*Dodirko* ozdravi...

----------


## Sela

Cure meni beta iza 14,pa se javim. :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*rozi i tonili* čestitke na bebicama! Prekrasno je čuti tako lijepe vijesti i čitati te poruke ljubavi! 
*Dodirko* ~~~~~~~~~~~ za brzo ozdravljenje
*čekalice bete* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da su velike!!!!!

----------


## Charlie

*Tonili, rozalija* čestitam vam od srca! Prekrasno je čitati vaše postove, prisjetila sam se i ja tog neopisivo čudesnog trenutka rođenja naše srećice  :Heart:  
*andream ~~~~~* za novi pokušaj

*Dodirko* ostala sam šokirana, drži se i ~~~~ da se brzo oporaviš!!!

*Sela, modesty* ~~~~~ za velike bete!!!

----------


## ina33

*Tonili*, predivan avatar  :Smile: !

----------


## mravak

> *rozi i tonili* čestitke na bebicama! Prekrasno je čuti tako lijepe vijesti i čitati te poruke ljubavi! 
> *Dodirko* ~~~~~~~~~~~ za brzo ozdravljenje
> *čekalice bete* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da su velike!!!!!


*X*

----------


## modesty4

Jučer stiže pošta iz Slovenije....kaže planirani prijenos zametaka *april 2011!

*Jučer drugi testić na trudnoću pozitivan (s malkoc blijeđom crticom)!

Danas, nakon 2 AIH-a i u prvom IVF-ICSI-u beta 150,3...

----------


## Bab

*modesty*, svaka čast...čestitam na prekrasnoj ß

*Sela*, ne mogu izdržati da ti i ovdje ne pošaljem tisuće poljubaca i zagrljaja( dok se ne vidimo uživo)

Cure, baš ste unjele puno veselja na naš forum

sretno i nek Vam ovih 8 i pol mjeseci prođe na najljepši mogući način !!!

----------


## rozalija

> *Dodirko* ozdravi...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## mravak

*modesty, ...čestitam na prekrasnoj ß*  :Klap:  :Klap: 

I meni jučer stigla pošta iz Maribora i poz. beta  :Wink:

----------


## Sela

*Modesty,Mravak* :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## šniki

*modesty* čestitam :Very Happy: 
*rozalija* avatar :Zaljubljen: predivna je

----------


## ina33

*Modesty, sela*, čestitam vam na divnim betama  :Smile: !!!!!

----------


## tigrical

> *Modesty, sela*, čestitam vam na divnim betama !!!!!


X

----------


## žanet

Čestitke novim trudnicama Gosparka,Modesty4,Mravak,Tia,Sela  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: :

Mare 157,kaira 79,Luna1,Snekica i Andream - biti uporne i ne gubit nadu,malo odmora pa sljedeći put po veliku betu!

Dodirko~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za ozdravljenje!!!

----------


## mia74

*Mravak,Modesty i Sela*,ogromne čestitke :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ,a posebno tebi *Sela,*sjećam se tvojih vedrih i "šašavih" postova još iz Petrove!

Svim tužnicama :Love:  :Love: ...glavu gore!

----------


## dani82

> Čestitke novim trudnicama Gosparka,Modesty4,Mravak,Tia,Sela :
> 
> Mare 157,kaira 79,Luna1,Snekica i Andream - biti uporne i ne gubit nadu,malo odmora pa sljedeći put po veliku betu!
> 
> Dodirko~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za ozdravljenje!!!


X

----------


## sara38

*Sela, Modesty4* iskrene čestitke!

*Rozalija* tvoja cura  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sali

> Čestitke novim trudnicama Gosparka,Modesty4,Mravak,Tia,Sela :
> 
> Mare 157,kaira 79,Luna1,Snekica i Andream - biti uporne i ne gubit nadu,malo odmora pa sljedeći put po veliku betu!
> 
> Dodirko~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za ozdravljenje!!!



X

----------


## Snekica

Sela i Modesty, moram vam i ovdje čestitati od  :Heart:  ! Bete su vam prekrasne! A uskoro će prekrasne biti i vaše bebice!!! U svakom vlakiću netko izvuće bolji kraj, u ovom ste slučaju to vi i zato vam opet i opet i opet od srca čestitam! I kako stoji u potpisu moje Sumskevockice 
"S_ve će doć na svoje 
Sve će imat svoj razlog
Svoje vrijeme i svoje mjesto
Smijat ćemo se od sreće gledajući tvoje lice, ljubeći tvoj obraz
Zaboravit sve što je bilo prije i ljubit, ljubit, ljubit te!
_Vaše vrijeme je stiglo, smijemo se i veselimo zbog vas, jedino što nikad nećemo zaboraviti muku koju ste prošle do sad. A sad zasluženo, na odmor!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
A mi ostali, za sad, što nas ne uništi, to nas ojača!!! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Snekica

*Mravak* i ti spadaš u gornji post, uz *Selu i Modesty*. Sad sam skužila da sam te nenamjerno izostavila! Morati ću i ja naručiti Mariborsku poštu pa mi možda i beta dođe... :Laughing:

----------


## AnneMary

Čestitam novim trudnicama! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

ja vjerujem da će svi doći na red, netko samo malo kasnije! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mravak

> Čestitam novim trudnicama!
> 
> ja vjerujem da će svi doći na red, netko samo malo kasnije!


potpisujem !!!!!!!!!

----------


## mravak

> [/B].  Morati ću i ja naručiti Mariborsku poštu pa mi možda i beta dođe...


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Bab

Sela, avatar ti je zakon...treba se polako počet pripremat.

----------


## MALECKA

Eto i ja čestitam svim novim trudnicama i baš sam vesela kad čujem dobre vijesti. Eto, a što se tiče mene/nas  :Wink:  ja sam danas radila test i sad ne znam...pokazale su se dvije crtice, ali ova druga je jako blijeda - jedva se vidi...možda je još prerano 12 dan et?....danas sam bila kod doc-a po uputnicu za betu pa ćemo vidjet.... što bude bude...ako ne bude idemo i mi po tu Mariborsku poštu...ionak su mi velika većina rodbine Špele i Janezi....pa jedanput bude i mene potrefilo kak i sve nas  :Wink: 
Svima koliko nas ima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

A što se tiče Milinovića šteta mi je uopće trošit riječi...

----------


## mravak

Malecka i meni je bila blaga crta 11dnt...... .... sutra očekuj lijepu betu  :Wink:

----------


## andream

Malecka, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu.
Super cure, baš se veselim s vama koje ste dočekale pozitivne bete.
Nama svima drugima koje još čekamo vlakić evo isto ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.
I posebne vibrice za našu dragu Dodirko i da sve bude opet u redu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Dodirko, mislimo na tebe  :Smile:

----------


## matahari

x






> Malecka, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu.
> Super cure, baš se veselim s vama koje ste dočekale pozitivne bete.
> Nama svima drugima koje još čekamo vlakić evo isto ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.
> I posebne vibrice za našu dragu Dodirko i da sve bude opet u redu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Dodirko, mislimo na tebe

----------


## aleksandraj

> *Sela, Modesty4* iskrene čestitke!
> 
> *Rozalija* tvoja cura


ajme lijepih li vijesti....

----------


## aleksandraj

Malecka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~neka beta raste

----------


## corinaII

> Čestitke novim trudnicama Gosparka,Modesty4,Mravak,Tia,Sela :
> 
> Mare 157,kaira 79,Luna1,Snekica i Andream - biti uporne i ne gubit nadu,malo odmora pa sljedeći put po veliku betu!
> 
> Dodirko~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za ozdravljenje!!!


X

----------


## corinaII

Sali draga šaljem ti jedan veliki  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Snekica

*Sali*  :Love: 
*Malecka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1za sutrašnju veeeliku betu!!!

----------


## linalena

Čestitam na rođenju Rozalijine mrvice i Tonilinih djevojčica

 Matahari  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnji  AIH

 Čestitam modesty4, Mravak, Malecka  _ gle sve tri na M




> ja vjerujem da će svi doći na red, netko samo malo kasnije!


  :Smile: )

----------


## žanet

Malecka, ja mislim da je to,to.Gledaš u tu crticu i misliš se je li umišljaš ili je to stvarno crtica,pa opet ne viruješ,biće sam ja to umislila!!Znam ja taj osjećaj!!
Vidit ćeš da će tvoja beta sutra biti trocifrena~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.
Evo i od mene početničke trudničke prašine *************************************.

----------


## sretna35

> *Sela, Modesty4* iskrene čestitke!
> 
> *Rozalija* tvoja cura


potpisujem

baš je prekrasno danas čitati forum i sudjelovati u ovako veselim događajima

*malecka* da crta sutra bude još deblja, a beta ogromna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ginger

*Sela, modesty4*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: čestitam cure!!!!!
*tonili*  :Heart: 
*rozi* nadam se da ćeš se uskoro skorz oporaviti! uživaj!!!

*Dodirko* mila moja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da što prije ozdraviš

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## crvenkapica77

_rozi  i  tonili _ cestitam na bebicama, avatari su vam  predivni  :Zaljubljen: 
_šniki   _ i tvoj avatar je med medeni   :Zaljubljen: 
_modestyl  cestitam  !! 
sela  cestitam !! 
malecka _ ma trudna si garant   :Klap:

----------


## crvenkapica77

evo vibrica za sve  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~

----------


## mimi81

Ja se nisam prijavila da sam pikalica od 1.11. Prvi uzv će biti u pon.
Čestitke na betama!
Onima koji su tužni pusa, cure jake smo, sve koje smo u postupcima.
Čestitam nam svima

----------


## sivka

:Very Happy:  čestitam modesty :Very Happy: 
čestitke svim trudnicama!!! :Klap:  :Klap:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
evo za sve nas da i mi poskakućemo uskoro~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## zeljana

> _rozi  i  tonili _ cestitam na bebicama, avatari su vam  predivni 
> _šniki   _ i tvoj avatar je med medeni  
> _modestyl  cestitam  !! 
> sela  cestitam !! 
> malecka _ ma trudna si garant


x

----------


## mare41

Danas je Odbrojavanje veselo...nek bude i sutra...
Sela, draga :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  
mravak, modesty :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
čestitke cure i uživajte
Rozi,  :Zaljubljen: avatar

----------


## aleksandraj

Matto, za sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~beturina do neba, pa nek i kisa pada ako hoce.   :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

sela, modesty4 čestitam od srca  :Heart: !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mare157

E ovakvo Odbrojavanje volim!!! Cure, uspjele ste me išćupati iz kome!!
*Mravak, Moresty, Sela* svaka čast!!! Čestitam!!! Samo nek se dupla i dupla i dupla do neba!!  :Very Happy: 
*lasta* moja iskrena sučut :Love: 
*malecka* da se sutra crno na bijelo ukrcaš u ovaj veseli trudnički vlakić!
*Snekica* idemo sutra na kavu nakon bete?  :Wink: 

Pošto vas ima jako jako puno u postupcima, svima jedna grupna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~ pa se poslužite!

----------


## tiki_a

modesty, pa nisam ni sumnjala, ČESTITAM  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Dodirko  :Love:  beskrajno puno ~~~~~~~ti šaljem
Dakle rozalija, tvoj avatar  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tiki_a

Namučila sam se tražeći Selinu betu, ali isplatilo se, beta je pre-kra-sna  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## linalena

> Namučila sam se tražeći Selinu betu, ali isplatilo se, beta je pre-kra-sna



di je , i ja je tražim

Sutra idem na SD po spermiogram, samo da nije azoo, i probat se ugurati još ovaj mjesec,m ak lijekovi skoro ne dođu ode još jedan mjesec

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Namučila sam se tražeći Selinu betu, ali isplatilo se, beta je pre-kra-sna


Na _nakon transfera_ je  :Cool:

----------


## lasta

dođeš tužan na forum i onda vidiš sve ove lijepe vijesti i jednostavno moraš biti sretan...ČESTITKE CURE....

----------


## tlatincica

Ja čitam i veselim se pa ne stignem ništa napisati  :Laughing: 
Sela, Mravak, Modesti (danas i Matto)  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

> Na _nakon transfera_ je


 I na Češkoj je broj koji treba zvati :Smile: , Sela~~~~~~~~~~za sutrašnje duplanje :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Odlično Sela, Modesty, Mravak, Matto čestitam :Very Happy:

----------


## Denny

Zar je matto javila nešto??? Nije još, uf, srce mi je stalo!  :Raspa: 
Evo još malo vibrica za nju i sve čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Joj, koliko lijepih vijesti ovdje!  :Very Happy: 
*Tia, Mravak, modesty4, Sela, Gosparka*  :Very Happy:  *čestitam cure od srca, i nek vam je mirna, dosadna i školska trudnoća!!!* 

Tužnicama  :Love: 
Svim curama u postupku ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I još malo za moju dragu *Pinky* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Puse velike vam šaljem sa sunčanog Jadrana!  :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

današnjim čekalicama bete, *matto i malecka*
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Denny

1. mj.2010 
NinaB prirodno (nakon 1X AIH)
Cuceta – 1 stimulirani ICSI Split (nakon 3X AIH)
ž od boy – 2 stimulirani ICSI VV (nakon 1X ICSI)
Maiela – prirodno (nakon 3X AIH)
marta26 prirodno (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 1X klomifenski ICSI)

2. mj.2010 
Simby – 1 klomifenski ICSI – Vili (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Elli – prirodno (nakon 6X IVF bebica )
Blondy1 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
DinciP – 3 stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (Nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 2X Prirodna ICSI)
Duga56 – 2 IVF
Tarolina - 3 stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 6X AIH, 4X prirodnih IVF, 2X stimulirani IVF)
nina09 – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH, 2X stimulirani IVF)
blondy1 – 1 stimulirani ICSI VV
diabolica - 1 stimulirani IVF KBC RI (nakon 4X AIH)
Vinalina – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 6 > prirodnih IVF)
andiko - 2. klomifenski IVF, VV 

3. mj.2010 
Rozalija – 2 stimulirani ICSI Maribor (nakon 5X AIH, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X FET)
Suzanaab – 1 stimulirani ICSI Maribor
malena2 – stimulirani IVF Cito Split
Ginger – 1 stimulirani ICSI Vili (nakon 1X prirodni IVF, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X stimulirani ICSI – mala princeza) 
Weather – 3 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2X AIH, 2X klomifenski IVF)
Arkica – 4 polustimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (nakon 1X AIH, 2X stimulirani ICSI, 3X prirodni IVF)
Ketty28 – prirodno 
Fatamorgana – 1 stimulirani IVF Istanbul
mia – stimulirani IVF Prag
Goa – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
Mimek – stimulirani IVF
tanjack36 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
ines31 – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X prirodni IVF)
adriana_d – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH)
pčelica2009 – 7 stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 5X stimulirani IVF, 1X FET)

4. mj.2010 
ketyy – stimulirani ICSI Maribor
zvijezdica2 – stimulirani ICSI Prag
agility – 1 AIH SD
Anana1 – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X klomifenski ICSI)
Mikulica stimulirani IVF VV
Blekonja – 1 femarski ICSI Cito (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Vaka – 1 stimulirani IVF Vinogradska
Korny77 – IVF SD
Karla 1980 – 4 ICSI Maribor (Nakon 3X ICSI, 2X FET)
talia7 – ICSI Prag
mazica79 – prirodno (nakon 1XIVF) 

5. mj.2010 
diana – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
LEELOO77 – 2 stimulirani ICSI Prag (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI) 
Frka – stimulirani IVF VV 
Angel1 – 7 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2 stimulirani IVF, 2X prirodni IVF, 2X klomifenski IVF, 1X AIH) 
Coolerica – 2 stimulirani ICSI Postojna (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X AIH) 
BOZZ – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X AIH)
barbyRI – prirodno (nakon 1X ICSI) 
nena3beba – stimulirani ICSI Prag
betty – DAIH (nakon 1X AIH)
Vali- FET Maribor
Hello Kitty – 2 stimulirani IVF (nakon 1X IVF)

6. mj.2010 
Amly – 3 stimulirani IVF Njemacka (nakon 2X IVF)
Zeljana – stimulirani ICSI Slovenija
osijek – 2X stimulirani ICSI Petrova
bebica2009 – 8. IVF Vinogradska (nakon 1 stim., 4. prir. I 2. klomif.) 
draga – 4. FET VV(nakon 3 X AIH, 1X IVF, 3X FET) 
enya22 - prirodno (nakon svega i svačega) 
čupko 1 - 2. stimulirani IVF VV
kika84 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Prag
Natalina - 3. stimulirani IVF MB 
venera21 - 5. AIH Vinogradska 

7. mj.2010 
sandric - 1. stimulirani IVF MB 
evelin - 1. stimulirani IVF SD 
issa11 - 2. IVF Cito (nakon 1 stim. IVF) 
Sanjička - prirodno (nakon 1 stimulirani IVF i 2 prir. IVF) 
petra30 - 4. prir. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 3 x ICSI) 
marti78 - 2. FET Prag 
vesnare - 3 polustimulirani ICSI Cito (nakon 2X FET, 2X ICSI)
gričanka - ? IVF, Prag
beba.2 – 2 IVF (nakon 1X AIH, 1X IVF)

8. mj.2010 
AnneMarry – 1. stimulirani IVF, SD (nakon 5XIVF) 
Cranky – 1. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 3X AIH)
tini – 4. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 15 prir/klomif. IVF, 3 stimulirana IVF )
Jim - 2. IVF (iz odmrznutih js) SD (nakon 2 AIH, 1 stimulirani IVF )
lastavica1979 – prirodno

9. mj.2010 
Denny  – 1. stimulirani IVF, Cito  (nakon 3 AIH) 
Tibi – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska
“tina” – 2 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakn 2 AIH, 1 ICSI)
Ordep – prirodno
micek – 4. stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 3 IVF)
mromi30 – prirodno

10. mj.2010 
Žanet – 4.stimulirani IVF, Cito  (nakon 3 IVF ) 
gargamelica – 5.stimulirani  ICSI-TESSE, Cito  (nakon 4 ICSI-TESSE) 
sbonetic – 4 ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 3 ICSI) 
Gosparka – 5 ICSI, SD (nakon 4 ICSI) 
Tia – 4. stimulirani ICSI (nakon 6 AIH, 3 stim.  IVF)

11. mj.2010 
mravak – 2. stimulirani ICSI, Rijeka (nakon 1 ICSI, i 2 et od odmrznutih js) :Very Happy: 
modesty4 – 1. stimulirani ICSI, SD (nakon 2 AIH) :Very Happy: 
Sela - ? IVF, Prag  :Very Happy: 

*Naša lista* 
Čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Snekica - 04.11.
azrijelka36 - 04.11.
maca2 - 05.11.
MALECKA - 05.11.
matto - 06.11.
ninocka28 – 08.11.
nana_banana – 17.11.

Čekalice (F)ET 
sivka

Čekalice punkcije 

AIH, Prirodni IVF,ICSI 
matahari

Pikalice 
marta7
crvenkapica77
mimi81

Klomifenke/Femarke
medena8

Šmrkalice i ostale supresije 

On-GO
dudadudaduda
aleksandraj
Gabi25
lucija83
Pirica
Linalena
ž od milivoj73 
andream 
sumskovoce

 Hrabrice/Čekalice koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jesenski vlakić  
Deja2, nellyxy, miška, ANKARA, dim, zubica, marti_sk, ninatz, didicro, Mary Ann, zelimo_bebu, Acitam, curka, Sonja29, nena3beba, tonili, franka76, kata1, negra, Livija2, extreme, dariaaa, TeddyBearz, pippi, tikica, Biene, pujica, Andreja, sany22, tia_16, s_iva, Mariel, nini, Tayra, maya3, sissy, ponedjeljak, Fragola, Katarina, snjeska_ , gaia, philipa, necija mama, nestrpljiva, ana@zm, ella roo, AB7, nini, Patientia, danijelica, Madonna, philipa, Weather, Ana39, Ella03, luce_st, Mimi333, Kinki, Ljubica, gianna, Glorija, nirvana, Jill, Orline, Dadica, Reni76, Dodirko, Gabi, miška, bambus99, BLIZU, Jelena, Rene2, gianna, mišicalara, Dim, Capka, mušica, nata, missy, višnja, Kraljica18, Dusica1, maya3, amariya, molu, ZLATKA, nela., mrnjica, viky, regina78, sissy, ovnica29, Bebel, Ambra, Umma, IRENA456, Iva77, bernadette, simbi, choko, metkovk@, wewa, Bernadette, Miss July, TWEETY77, Ljubica, mala garava, Teodora, Ici, Splicanka, Mmaslacak, Draga, Kaća, tisa, Shanti, Andy, frka, Ksena28, molu, acitam, BHany, Amyx, RuzicaSB, Pato, dani39, Kika83, Točkalica, tigrical, jo1974, zedra, dir, Strumpfica, TwistedQ, Ameli, Natica, Elena-mk, Missy, ivana83, bubble_71, yasmina, nina1, gupi51, mare41, Vikki, Juliette, pinny, Marina27, Lilly, sivka, Ti, duba13, MAJONI974, Tuzna, Cortina, AuroraBlu, nataša, Kikla123, Miki76, zlatica, Romanica, Cannisa, innu, Zeena, bublica3, Gizmos, Missixty, AnaK, n&a, Snow.ml, ivkica28, Tigrical, Iberc, Marnie, Iva Mia 2009, Šiškica, Mimimuc, dani82, Vojvođanka, Pimbli,  Mia74, Sanja1, trunčicabalunčica, ogla,  mini3, tlatinčica,  klara, Pinky, skandy, loks, mrkvica84, nokia, zrinkič, kik@, Bab,  taca70, sany 7, đurđa76, sali, centaurea.in.spe, kandela, venera3, mirna26, Opa, suzzie2, NINA30, loryy, Bugaboo,  vita22, ivica_k, ZAUZETA, Aurora*, tiki_a, corinaII, ia30, kriistiina, rose, narnija, diki, tantolina, amaria 23, mare41, Mia Lilly, TOMISLAVA, m arta, Adikica, mare157, kiara79, luna1, Lua

----------


## Denny

*Sela*, molim te napiši nam koji je ovo bio postupak po redu.   :Kiss:

----------


## mimi81

Cure svima želim http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCeD_6Y3GQc
Snekice navijamo za betu do neba!

----------


## loks

draga *Denny* please ubaci me u on go ekipu...10.11. startam sa diph.!

----------


## zedra

Denny, i ja sam on-go, 10.11. Decapeptil, baš kao i loks...
loks, mi se vidimo u Mb?

----------


## linalena

IMAM IHHH
Dobila lijekove, prvo pitala dal su došli lijekovi za 11 mjesec i rekli mi ne, al onda sestra pita a kada sam stavljena na listu, ja rekoh 14.9 i ona otišla provjeriti i gle tu su, onda je bilo problema jer meni na onom papiru kojeg sam dobikla od doktora nije pisalo kaj i onda je sestra to tražila i uglavnom nakon koju minutu se vratila s naručjem lijekova

Dobila 14 Decaptila, 20 Gonala i 1 Ovitrele

Idem gore u utorak ujutro na folikulometriju i da vidimo dal odma krećemo, joj nadam se da DA

I još nešto: mm spermiogram je sada Oligoasthenozoospermioja :- )) izgubili terato, ima 25% morfološki pravilnih

Koncentracija i broj je 10 puta manji od onoga za normo, progresivno pokretnih jako malo 0,43% al ajd čak 11% pokretnih

----------


## loks

zedra vidimo se obavezno...mi smo na prvom uzv 22.11.

----------


## diki

Prijavljujem da sam od danas na femari, juuupiii, u pon. pregled :Klap:

----------


## zedra

> zedra vidimo se obavezno...mi smo na prvom uzv 22.11.


i mi isto..mislim da smo svi u ovoj skupini isti dan...22.11. 1 uzv, 29.11. 2. uzv...
još samo da mi prestane ovo krvarenje koje je sve jace i jace...

----------


## loks

*zedra* da mi smo svi ista banda, viđat ćemo se... vidila sam da imaš frku sa krvarenjem al nemam pametnog savjeta osim da piješ po dvije tablete i obavezno ih dobiti da ti kažu šta dalje. znači to ti još traje? pa koliko dana već?

----------


## mravak

svim čekalicama bete !!!!!!!!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 :Heart:

----------


## zedra

> *zedra* da mi smo svi ista banda, viđat ćemo se... vidila sam da imaš frku sa krvarenjem al nemam pametnog savjeta osim da piješ po dvije tablete i obavezno ih dobiti da ti kažu šta dalje. znači to ti još traje? pa koliko dana već?


danas 4. dan, obilno i sve je gore..pocela sam sa 2 tbl. Našla sam da je ralog tome premala kolicina hormona u tbl. pa se nadam da će stati s 2 tbl. Nisam zvala Mb jer me strah da me ne otkažu a 8 mj.živim za ovaj postupak...naravno ako ne stane, morat ću...dala sam si rok do ponedjeljka...
curke, cekalicama, tužnicama i svima :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## sivka

evo cure da se javim upravo dolazim sa ET  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  vratili nam 3 mrvice od 8 st, 6st, 4st.... jako smo sretni i veliko hvala dr.T i sestrama stvarno su svi bili super, a sad sljedi išćekivanje bete, veliki pozdrav i puno sreće ženici koja je bila samnom na ET... :Kiss:  ( nadam se da ćemo se i za 3tj opet sresti gore...  :Very Happy: )
puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve!!!!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Svim čekalicama bete želim ogromne bete! A tužnicama ogromne bete idući put!

Prijavljujem sebe na "on go", Denny, startam s bockanjem za 3-5 dana.

----------


## maca2

Cure, znate li treba li se naručivati za vađenje bete u Petrovoj?
Sutra je dan D, a ja zaboravila da sam se možda trebala naručiti...Petrova mi je najbliža a dobila sam i uputnicu od soc.gin. iako sam bila u MB.
Gdje još primaju bez narudžbe? Ne bih baš htjela dati 150kn za privatni lab. ako ne moram.

----------


## mare41

maca2, pričekaj, javim ti

----------


## zedra

maca2, mislim da SD ne narucuje, beta bude iza 14 sati..
koji ti je dnt? testić nisi nabacila?
~~~~~~~~za betu do neba..
a i treba nam već jedna mb-trudnica...

----------


## maca2

Cure, evo javile mi s _Potpomognute u Petrovoj_ da se ne trebam naručivati!
Sutra 12dnt5d - nisam radila nikakav test jer se ne želim ukomirati ako bude negativno...šta bude bit će-iz svoje kože sutra ne mogu!
Hvala na vibrama, i ja se nadam do neba da smo ovaj put napokon uspjeli!

----------


## bebach

*maca2* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba i natrag za ogromnu tetu betu!!!

----------


## mare41

I ja javljam da se beta ne naručuje, ostalo da, malo kasnim :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Maco, sretno sutra ~~~~!!!

----------


## Snekica

I ovdje izvještaj - beta <1,20  :Mad: . Ni ovaj put ništa, ali se veselim jer idemo odmah u prirodnjak, da ne zaboravimo što je to punkcija. A za svaku sigurnost, sestra me stavila na listu za 03/2011. Nema odmora, dok traje obnova  :Grin: !!! Ljubim vas sve koje ste uz mene, i koje niste, nema veze, hvala svima na vibrama i dobrim željama, ali meni će trebati još! Tako da vas očekujem za 10-ak dana ponovno! :Zaljubljen: 
*Sela*, tebi posebno  :Heart: !

----------


## Snekica

Denny, ajde i mene šutni na _On-Go_, please! Mada mi je fino gledati svoj nick u _čekalicama bete_...

----------


## maca2

Snekica, žao mi je zbog neg.bete ali svaka čast na upornosti - jednom se mora isplatiti!  :Love:   :Klap:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Snekica*  :Sad:  draga moja ljubice  :Love:  jako mi je žao.... neznam šta bih ti napisala, sve sama znaš, a ideš u taj prirodnjak za 10 dana, pa imaš kuraja i nade da će se odmah stanje promijeniti! Ljubim te draga, uz tebe sam i bit ću što više moguće!!!

----------


## mare41

Snekica, žao mi je, dobro da odmah slijedi akcija.

----------


## andream

Snekica, bravo za stav, evo i ja te pratim u stopu. Već sam se naručila za prirodnjak, startamo idući četvrtak a bome ću se i ja tada pribilježiti već za novi stimulirani, zlu ne trebalo... :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Snekice, žao mi je...

----------


## loks

*snekice* draga znaš već koliko mi je ža ća ni uspilo...a za stav moj duboki  :Naklon: ...bravo draga moja, tako te volim!
*mare157*  :Kiss: 
*šumkice* draga u subotu će biti lipo sunčano (sad ja pogledala meteo info). ća to onda definitivno znači da se opeda nečeš družiti sa nama?
da ne otvaram novu temu pa ću iskoristi ovdi priliku...u subotu smo mislile neku *kavicu*. niš def nije dogovoreno, negdi popodne al ne zna se točno kad ni di. pa istrijanke koje bi mogle i željele se pridružit slobodno, a sutra ćemo odredit detalje...

----------


## Denny

*Snekice, matto,* jako mi je žao! *
*Mrzim te aparate za betu, i kad napišu < 1.20!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Snekica

> Mrzim te aparate za betu, i kad napišu < 1.20!


Da... ne kužiš da li je čista 0 ili ipak je nešto maaaalo bilo... Bar da ti malo ulije nadu...Zadnji put mi je baš pisala čista *0*! Neznaš šta je gore.  :Kiss:

----------


## andream

a još je gore kad piše "očekivane vrijednosti od 0,0 do 5,0". Tako pišu u Brayeru.

----------


## matahari

Snekice, matto baš mi je žao!!! ja prijavljujem odrađeni AIH i čekanje bete. pusa svima

----------


## mravak

*Snekice, matto, jako mi je žao!*  :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Snekica, žao mi je, dobro da odmah slijedi akcija.


sretno   ...ne daj se !!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja sam vadila  4x  betu  i uvijek  cista 0...ma ni  0,1  ....

----------


## crvenkapica77

azrijelka36 - 04.11.
maca2 - 05.11.
MALECKA - 05.11

ninocka28 – 08.11
nana_banana – 17.11.

_SRETNO  CURKE  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~_

----------


## azrijelka36

jučer ujutro napravila doma test..negativan..pala u plač..cijeli dan i jučer i danas nikakva...
danas ujutro vadila krv, prije sat vremena podigla nalaz 214,9!!!!!
nadam se samo da će ovaj put biti sve u redu!!

----------


## andream

bravo azrijelka! ti si naša prva forumska trudnica dr - a L-a!

----------


## Sela

:Very Happy: *Azrijelka* da ti i ovdje cestitam!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Mogu misliti kako si se osjecala prvi,a kako drugi puta! :Smile:

----------


## mare41

azrijelka :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

bravo...  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  
eto dokaz da testovima ne treba vjerovat

----------


## pinny

Azrijelka bravo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

*Sivka*, sad samo pazi i mazi mrvice, biti će sve u redu, vidjeti ćeš! 
*Azrijelka*, bravo! To je bio moj zamišljeni scenarij, - na testu a beta trocifrena! Ali nije baš tako išlo, zato sam još više sretna zbog tebe!

----------


## tiki_a

azrijelka, super vijest, ČESTITAM  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
linalena  :Klap:  za lijekove i  :Klap:  za bolji nalaz tm-a, bit će super za ICSI.
andream, pa ti si uskoro ponovo u akciji  :Klap: ~~~~~
sivka~~~~~~za mrvice

----------


## tiki_a

matto, Snekica  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Snekica

*Andream* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ovaj put samo za nas!

----------


## aleksandraj

Snekice  :Crying or Very sad: 

Azrielka, volim ove price vise nego ista  :Very Happy:

----------


## tiki_a

> Da... ne kužiš da li je čista 0 ili ipak je nešto maaaalo bilo... Bar da ti malo ulije nadu...Zadnji put mi je baš pisala čista *0*! Neznaš šta je gore.


I ja sam imala takvu betu, negdje oko 1,2 - sjećam se da mi je baš ta jako teško pala.
Snekica  :Klap:  i ~~~~~~~za 10 dana pa nadalje.

----------


## sretna35

azrijelka čestitam od srca, tebi, tm i dr. Lučingeru  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare157

*azrijelka*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  ne mogu zamislit veselje!!! Sretno

Tako sam se i ja nadala danas dok sam sa Snekicom čekala betu, test uporno negativan, a beta trocifrena!!! Samo... ja sam još uz to imala i m!!  :Laughing:  Uglavnom i ja sam < 1.20!
Idemo dalje, jednom čemo i mi doći do cilja!

----------


## bugaboo

Gosparka, Modesty4, Mravak, Tia, Sela, Azrijelka cestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Snekice, Matto zao mi je  :Crying or Very sad:  :Sad: 

Sivka vibram za veliku tetu betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sretna35

> matto, Snekica


x

----------


## aleksandraj

Sivka, idemo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~

----------


## Lua

Azrijelka.....čestitam  :Very Happy: 

Matto,Snekica  :Love:

----------


## Darkica

> jučer ujutro napravila doma test..negativan..pala u plač..cijeli dan i jučer i danas nikakva...
> danas ujutro vadila krv, prije sat vremena podigla nalaz 214,9!!!!!
> nadam se samo da će ovaj put biti sve u redu!!


Da ti i ovdje čestitam i zaskakućem za tebe :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## azrijelka36

hvala vam curke  :Kiss: 
nisam još previše sretna(mislim onak da skakućem od sreće)...dok ne vidim kako će se sve to razvijati..
kak ono ide, ko se jednom opeče i na hladno puše 
al da su dobre vijesti..jesu
 :Smile: 
sad čekamo ponedjeljak za drugu betu

----------


## coolerica

čestitam azrijelka  :Very Happy: 
matto  :Sad: 
 Snekica baš mi je posebno žao  :Love:

----------


## kerolajn5

čestitam svim novopečenim trudnicama ..cure koje čekaju još uvijek na svoju veelikuu betu želim puno sreće ..ja vam se pridružujem na ovom forumu ... ja : 1stimulirani 2prirodna ...sad čekam inekcije pa krećemo u nove pobjeede !!!!

----------


## Dodirko

Hvala svima na vibricama za mene. Ja sam dobro ali jos pod strogim rezimom intenzivne. 

Cestitam mamama I novim trudnicama.

Ginger ~~~~~

----------


## kerolajn5

cure imate i moju podršku želim vam svima veeeelike bete..ja sam nova ovdje,,imala sam 1stimulirani i 2 prirodna nažalost ništa ..sad čekamo inekcije (još malo) pa u nove pobjede .. prošle godine 2 puta operirala endometriozu ..i opet se vratila :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Bebel

> Gosparka, Modesty4, Mravak, Tia, Sela, Azrijelka cestitam
> 
> Snekice, Matto zao mi je 
> 
> Sivka vibram za veliku tetu betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~


Potpis  :Heart: 

*Dodirko* lijepo te opet čitati i bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za oporavak  :Love: 

 

*azrijelka36* čestitam.
 Zašto čekati ponedjeljak? Ako si iz ZG, Breyer radi1. i 3. subotu u mjesecu od 8-12 sati
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  za pravilno duplanje*
*

----------


## kerolajn5

nije mi htjela ni jedna poruka otići sad su obadvije ...zanemarite jednu  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

> Hvala svima na vibricama za mene. Ja sam dobro ali jos pod strogim rezimom intenzivne. 
> 
> Cestitam mamama I novim trudnicama.
> 
> Ginger ~~~~~



dobro jutro, čestitam svim novim trudnicama i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ čekalicama koječega i naravno HUG za sve tužnice. 

*Dodirko*, moram ovdje posebno, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje brzo ozdravljenje i potpisujem Bebel, lijepo te je čitati ovdje!

----------


## ksena28

azrijelka36 ako si ti ona koja mislim da jesi JUPIJUPIJEJ!!!!!!! Čak i ako nisi čestitam!!!!!!!!  :Smile: ))

----------


## ksena28

Dodirko ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ozdravi nam brzo

----------


## mare41

> Dodirko ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ozdravi nam brzo


 Pridužujem se željama.
maca2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za današnju betu!

----------


## rozalija

> matto, Snekica


X

----------


## rozalija

> Gosparka, Modesty4, Mravak, Tia, Sela, Azrijelka cestitam
> 
> Snekice, Matto zao mi je 
> 
> Sivka vibram za veliku tetu betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~


X

----------


## rozalija

> Dodirko ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ozdravi nam brzo


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ milion ti šaljemo moja Jelenčica i ja da što prije ozdraviš.

----------


## sretna35

dobro jutro svima i topla kavica stiže  :Coffee: 

*dodirko šaljem ti pusetinu i bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~*

----------


## Charlie

*Azrijelka* čestitam od  :Heart: !!! Nek se sad lijepo dupla ~~~~
*Snekica, matto* žao mi je, za nove cikluse ~~~~~

*Dodirko* brz oporavak ti želim. Drži se, mislimo na tebe!

----------


## ina33

*Azrijelka*, čestitam, prva forumska trudnica iz nove klinike, čula sam za još jednu, neforumsku  :Smile: !

----------


## azrijelka36

> azrijelka36 ako si ti ona koja mislim da jesi JUPIJUPIJEJ!!!!!!! Čak i ako nisi čestitam!!!!!!!! ))


je. je...ja sam :D

Zašto čekati ponedjeljak? Ako si iz ZG, Breyer radi1. i 3. subotu u mjesecu od 8-12 sati
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  za pravilno duplanje*


*nisam iz Zg. vadim krvac u bolnici u Pakracu ...*
*

----------


## azrijelka36

a ono što je naljepše u cijeloj priči je da je moja seka (starija) nakon dosta godina pokušavanja, ostala trudna na VV(IVF), taman prije Lučijevog odlaska-tako da bi nam bebači trebali biti negdje 4 mjeseca razlike :D

----------


## tigrical

*Denny* stavi me na listu u pikalice

----------


## mare41

Cure, maca2 je trudnica :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## zedra

maca2, bravoooooo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## zedra

> Cure, maca2 je trudnica


gdje je javila?? ne vidim nigdje

----------


## mare41

> gdje je javila?? ne vidim nigdje


 Meni je javila :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

maca2 joj kako si me usrećila :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam od srca :Very Happy:

----------


## AnneMary

i ja se jako veselim i silno sam poželila da beta bude pozitivna kad sam vidila njen potpis.
maca2 čestitam i da sve prođe u najboljem redu! :Very Happy:

----------


## zedra

maca2 nam je svima zvijezda vodilja :Smile: 
da malo i mariborcankama krene...a nastavi se u 12 mj baš kao i maci.. :Very Happy: 
kolika je beta?

----------


## AuroraBlu

*maca2*  :Very Happy: 

Ima i još jedna trudnica ali ću pričekati da ona sama objavi, jeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## maca2

Evo me cure moje, još ne mogu doći k sebi!
Plačem ja, MM,moji mama i tata, svekrva...sve sam rasplakala! :Laughing: 
Uglavnom beta je oko 950 - poslije 14h idem po pismeni dokaz pa ću staviti brojčicu.
I dalje ne mogu vjerovati da sam trudna!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Hvala vam svima na podršci, ne znam što bih bez vas.
Posebni i najveći pozdrav dragoj mare41 - ti si mi donijelaq sreću draga uvjerena sam u to!  :Love:

----------


## mare41

maca2, evo i meni suze, jako mi je drago, uživajte!

----------


## mravak

*maca2*   Čestitam !!!!!!!!!!!!   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## loks

uljepšala si mi dan...*maca 2* čestitam od srca  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## bebach

*maca2* juuupiiiijeeee!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
ČESTITKE OD  :Heart:  i želim ti sve naj,naj, najbolje, mirnu i školsku trudnoću!!!  :Klap:

----------


## Bebel

*maca2,* čestitam  :Very Happy: 
*Azrijelka*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ponedjeljak i pravilan rast ß

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za čekalice  :Heart:  i 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ cure koje ponavljaju ß

----------


## zedra

ajme, 950!! pa neko će imati 2 bebe!! :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Yes:

----------


## sretna35

*maca2* čestitam

*malecka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu

----------


## Marnie

Prekrasno maca2!!!!!!!!!!!! Ovih dana se tako dobro osjećam radi objava svih ovih trudnica, da sam konačno dobila želju za nastavak postupaka  :Smile: !!!

----------


## sara38

*Azrijelka, Maca2* čestitam cure!

----------


## tlatincica

Maca2 čestitke!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sela

:Heart: *Maca2* hip hip hurray!!!! :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Maco, čestitam  :Smile: !!! Ti si mi nekako baš mirisala na uspijeh  :Smile: .

----------


## ivica_k

maca2, čestitke na odličnoj beti! mijenjaj potpis pod hitno  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

To, te ja pitam, *Maco*!!! Čestitam!!!

----------


## aneri

Maca2 iskrene čestitke, pratim te od kad si pisala o transferu i sve mi je nekako vuklo da će biti bingo.  Želim ti školsku trudnoću i prekrasnih mjeseci za ljenčarenje!!!!!

----------


## sivka

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  bravo maca2 čestitke!!!!
puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~ za sve!!!!!!!!
BRAVO za sve trudnice!!!  :Klap:

----------


## Lua

Bravo *Maca2*  čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## fresia

*Maca* čestitke  :Very Happy: 
Uživaj u trudnoći, neka prođe u zdravlju i sreći :Heart: !

----------


## maca2

Evo drage moje, dokaz je u mojim rukama beta 12dnt5d *940,41 
*Kaže teta iz laba da joj sve miriši na 2  :Heart:  :Heart:  ( nama svejedno, bitno da izguramo do kraja bez problema ).
U pon. ponovno vadim betu i molim da vibrate za pravilno duplanje.
Uvjerena sam da ste mi baš vi svojim vibricama pomogle u uspjehu!

Pitanje za friške trudnice - kad ste išle na prvi uzv, koji dan nakon transfera se može potvrditi trudnoća na uzv?

----------


## šniki

Ajme koliko trudnica!!!!!! Baš lijepo.....*čestitam*

----------


## zedra

maca2, jesi predosjećala nešto?? jel bilo što drukcije nego u prijašnjim postupcima?

----------


## Sela

*Maca* evo bas sam iz nekog 
 razloga upravo i sama dobila odgovor na tvoje pitanje:na UZV ides od 10-14 dana od ocekivane menstruacije.
Tad se moze vidjeti gestacijska vrecica ili-vise njih.pusa
I *Maca*-TO je beta!!!!!Svaka cast!

----------


## maca2

> maca2, jesi predosjećala nešto?? jel bilo što drukcije nego u prijašnjim postupcima?


Nikakvih simpoma i predosjećaja. Bila sam samo od samog početka postupka uvjerena da ćemo ovaj put uspjeti i puno pozitivnije sam ušla u sve to, bez velikih opterećenja-što bude bit će!
Također ovaj put nisam mirovala već radila apsolutno sve - usisavala,peglala,prala,šetala 3xdnevno psa,vozila bicikl...
Eto, meni je taj način uspio ali možda nekome drugom odgovara mirovanje. Prva 2 postupka sam baš mirovala pa ništa i odlučila ovaj put drugačije pa se isplatilo!

----------


## modesty4

Cure nije me bilo 2 dana, a ovdje se toliko toga događa, stoga čestitam svim novim trudnicama  :Very Happy:  :Klap: ,a svim tužnicama šaljem veeeliki  :Love: !
Sada ću se baciti na čitanje da vidim što sam sve propustila!

----------


## dudadudaduda

Maca2 čestitam  na prkrasnoj beti,a dalje ti želim lijepe trudničke dane.

----------


## ninochka28

cure evo i ja prijavljujem betu na 10dnt3d koja iznosi 76, jučer sam se pomirila sa neuspjehom jer imam nekakvo brljavljenje od jučer navečer i sve me boli koda ću svaki tren dobiti no test koji sam napravila čisto iz fore pokazao plus i odmah izvadila betu :Very Happy: 

nadam se da je to ok za 13 dana nakon ovulacije???

čestitke i svim ostalim trudnicama!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## maca2

ninochka28 bravo!! :Very Happy: 
Ja mislim da je to sasvim o.k. i da se jedna mrvica sigurno primila - u pon. sigurno moraš opet vaditi betu pa držim fige da se dobro dupla  :Klap:

----------


## matahari

Maca 2 i ninochka 28 čestitke!

----------


## sbonetic

Evo da ja danas  nastavim veseli niz....moja  beta je bila  12 dnt bila 264,7 nisam je ponavljala i danas na ultrazvuku 2 GV!!!!

----------


## Marnie

*ninochka28* koja predivna vijest!!!!!!!!!!!! Čestitam ti od srca i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za školsku trudnoću  :Very Happy: !!!!

----------


## Marnie

sbonetic duplići se smiješe  :Smile: !!!!

Ufff koja plodna jesen  :Very Happy: !!

----------


## tiki_a

maca2, ninochka, ČESTITAM  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
sbonetic, baš te krenulo, ma prekrasno  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Denny

> Nikakvih simpoma i predosjećaja. Bila sam samo od samog početka postupka uvjerena da ćemo ovaj put uspjeti i puno pozitivnije sam ušla u sve to, bez velikih opterećenja-što bude bit će!
> Također ovaj put nisam mirovala već radila apsolutno sve - usisavala,peglala,prala,šetala 3xdnevno psa,vozila bicikl...


Potpis, ovako sam i ja. Još da nije bilo vrlog ministra i živciranja oko oplodnje 3 js, postupak bi mi prošao kao pjesma.
A trudnoća - deset tjedana, tri bebe, ni jedan jedini simptom - šetam, kuham, pospremam, jedino ne nosim teško. Da uzv ne kaže drugačije, bila bi 100% sigurna da nisam trudna. 

*maca2 i ninochka28* - čestitam cure od srca!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
I još jedan zagrljaj tužnicama  :Love:

----------


## Denny

*Azrijelka - čestitke i tebi! 
*

----------


## rozalija

> *maca2,* čestitam :-d
> *azrijelka*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ponedjeljak i pravilan rast ß
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za čekalice  I 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ cure koje ponavljaju ß


x
:-d:-d:-d:-d

----------


## andreja

Čovječe kak je ovdje veselo!!! :Very Happy: 
same lijepe vijesti...
čestitam novim trudnicama od srca :Heart: !
čekalicama tete-bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba,pogotovo tebi *sivka!!!*(ovo je tvoj dobitni postupak!!!)

----------


## Snekica

*sbonetic* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoja 2  :Heart: 
*ninochka28*~~~~~~~~~~~~~za ogromnu betu u ponedjeljak, čestitam na ovoj prvoj!

----------


## tiki_a

Prekrasnih li avatara - andreja, šniki, rozalija, sretna35... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mare41

> Prekrasnih li avatara - andreja, šniki, rozalija, sretna35...


medeni su :Heart: 
ninochka :Very Happy: 
sbonetic :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## linalena

> maca2, ninochka, ČESTITAM   
> sbonetic, baš te krenulo, ma prekrasno


x

Ovakve vijesti su prekrasne, koliko mi pozitive ulijevaju

----------


## kiara79

evo curke i mene,dok sam iščitala sve kaj ste natrkeljale u ovih 5 dana,bome mi je trebalo..
ukratko da se javim od one nesretne punkcije izdešavalo se svašta...dan punkcije sve super ko što sam i napisala i svašta nešto radila da zaboravim da nismo dobili niti jednu oocitu...kasno u noći budi me stravična bol u trbuhu,m8učnina trbuh ogroman,bolan tvrd...jedva sam preživjela noć i ujutro zovem bolnicu i kažu odmah doći..
dr.B me pregledava i primljena sam hitno kod njih zbog..1.mogućeg krvarenja u trbušnu šupljinu i 2.zbog nemogućnosti punkcije desnog jajnika koji je bio prepun folikula koji su bujali,bujao je i taj jajnik i postao preogroman..
liječena sa sa 3 vrste antibiotika3 puta dnevno u venu i infuzijama...bila sam luda,jadna bilo mi je prestrašno...nisam mogla hodati...krvna slika jako loša,leukociti previsoki...
uglavnom uspijeli smo nekako normalizirati stanje,pa ćemo vidjeti...još ću antibiotike uzimati doma na usta,pa kaj bude...


svim trudnicama iskrene čestitke..čekalicama puno sreće..a tužnicama poput mene glavu gore i više sreće drugi put..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~1

----------


## Sela

Ajme *Kiara* sto te to sve snaslo!Ni jedna nevolja ne dolazi sama.kaze se.Nadam se da ces se brzo i fizicki i psihicki
oporaviti i krenuti dalje.... :Heart: 
*Ninochka* jako lijepe vijesti od tebe!!!Sretno i nek se dupla! :Very Happy:

----------


## Sela

*Sbonetic* stiglaa te dupla sreca!!!!Prekrasno!

----------


## kiara79

zaboravila sam napisati da je na kraju krvarenje u trbušnu šupljinu isključeno,pa hvala Bogu nije trebala operacija,već je bila stvar u folikulima kojih je bilo too much pa je sve skupa podivljalo..

----------


## linalena

Kiara kako je to tužno, velikiiiiiiii zagrljaj

A zašto ti nisu punktirali drugi jajnik???

----------


## kiara79

> Kiara kako je to tužno, velikiiiiiiii zagrljaj
> 
> A zašto ti nisu punktirali drugi jajnik???


nisu mogli do njega negdje se "zavalio"otraga

----------


## sretna35

*ninochka28* od srca čestitam, mislim da je to super beta za 10dt3e :Very Happy: 

*sbonetic* 2 GV  :Zaljubljen: 

što nam je s današnjom betalicom maleckom, ne javlja se, kod nje je sve mirisalo na uspjeh čekam vijesti  :Cekam:

----------


## sretna35

> Kiara kako je to tužno, velikiiiiiiii zagrljaj
> 
> A zašto ti nisu punktirali drugi jajnik???


i mene je mučilo isto pitanje, znam da je dr. Lučinger punktirao sve i to bez anestezije ma kako teško i ma kako bolno bilo za pacijenticu koja je burno reagirala na stimulaciju

----------


## Denny

1. mj.2010 
NinaB prirodno (nakon 1X AIH)
Cuceta – 1 stimulirani ICSI Split (nakon 3X AIH)
ž od boy – 2 stimulirani ICSI VV (nakon 1X ICSI)
Maiela – prirodno (nakon 3X AIH)
marta26 prirodno (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 1X klomifenski ICSI)

2. mj.2010 
Simby – 1 klomifenski ICSI – Vili (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Elli – prirodno (nakon 6X IVF bebica )
Blondy1 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
DinciP – 3 stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (Nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 2X Prirodna ICSI)
Duga56 – 2 IVF
Tarolina - 3 stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 6X AIH, 4X prirodnih IVF, 2X stimulirani IVF)
nina09 – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH, 2X stimulirani IVF)
blondy1 – 1 stimulirani ICSI VV
diabolica - 1 stimulirani IVF KBC RI (nakon 4X AIH)
Vinalina – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 6 > prirodnih IVF)
andiko - 2. klomifenski IVF, VV 

3. mj.2010 
Rozalija – 2 stimulirani ICSI Maribor (nakon 5X AIH, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X FET)
Suzanaab – 1 stimulirani ICSI Maribor
malena2 – stimulirani IVF Cito Split
Ginger – 1 stimulirani ICSI Vili (nakon 1X prirodni IVF, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X stimulirani ICSI – mala princeza) 
Weather – 3 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2X AIH, 2X klomifenski IVF)
Arkica – 4 polustimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (nakon 1X AIH, 2X stimulirani ICSI, 3X prirodni IVF)
Ketty28 – prirodno 
Fatamorgana – 1 stimulirani IVF Istanbul
mia – stimulirani IVF Prag
Goa – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
Mimek – stimulirani IVF
tanjack36 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
ines31 – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X prirodni IVF)
adriana_d – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH)
pčelica2009 – 7 stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 5X stimulirani IVF, 1X FET)

4. mj.2010 
ketyy – stimulirani ICSI Maribor
zvijezdica2 – stimulirani ICSI Prag
agility – 1 AIH SD
Anana1 – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X klomifenski ICSI)
Mikulica stimulirani IVF VV
Blekonja – 1 femarski ICSI Cito (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Vaka – 1 stimulirani IVF Vinogradska
Korny77 – IVF SD
Karla 1980 – 4 ICSI Maribor (Nakon 3X ICSI, 2X FET)
talia7 – ICSI Prag
mazica79 – prirodno (nakon 1XIVF) 

5. mj.2010 
diana – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
LEELOO77 – 2 stimulirani ICSI Prag (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI) 
Frka – stimulirani IVF VV 
Angel1 – 7 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2 stimulirani IVF, 2X prirodni IVF, 2X klomifenski IVF, 1X AIH) 
Coolerica – 2 stimulirani ICSI Postojna (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X AIH) 
BOZZ – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X AIH)
barbyRI – prirodno (nakon 1X ICSI) 
nena3beba – stimulirani ICSI Prag
betty – DAIH (nakon 1X AIH)
Vali- FET Maribor
Hello Kitty – 2 stimulirani IVF (nakon 1X IVF)

6. mj.2010 
Amly – 3 stimulirani IVF Njemacka (nakon 2X IVF)
Zeljana – stimulirani ICSI Slovenija
osijek – 2X stimulirani ICSI Petrova
bebica2009 – 8. IVF Vinogradska (nakon 1 stim., 4. prir. I 2. klomif.) 
draga – 4. FET VV(nakon 3 X AIH, 1X IVF, 3X FET) 
enya22 - prirodno (nakon svega i svačega) 
čupko 1 - 2. stimulirani IVF VV
kika84 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Prag
Natalina - 3. stimulirani IVF MB 
venera21 - 5. AIH Vinogradska 

7. mj.2010 
sandric - 1. stimulirani IVF MB 
evelin - 1. stimulirani IVF SD 
issa11 - 2. IVF Cito (nakon 1 stim. IVF) 
Sanjička - prirodno (nakon 1 stimulirani IVF i 2 prir. IVF) 
petra30 - 4. prir. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 3 x ICSI) 
marti78 - 2. FET Prag 
vesnare - 3 polustimulirani ICSI Cito (nakon 2X FET, 2X ICSI)
gričanka - ? IVF, Prag
beba.2 – 2 IVF (nakon 1X AIH, 1X IVF)

8. mj.2010 
AnneMarry – 1. stimulirani IVF, SD (nakon 5XIVF) 
Cranky – 1. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 3X AIH)
tini – 4. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 15 prir/klomif. IVF, 3 stimulirana IVF )
Jim - 2. IVF (iz odmrznutih js) SD (nakon 2 AIH, 1 stimulirani IVF )
lastavica1979 – prirodno

9. mj.2010 
Denny  – 1. stimulirani IVF, Cito  (nakon 3 AIH) 
Tibi – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska
“tina” – 2 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakn 2 AIH, 1 ICSI)
Ordep – prirodno
micek – 4. stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 3 IVF)
mromi30 – prirodno

10. mj.2010 
Žanet – 4.stimulirani IVF, Cito  (nakon 3 IVF ) 
gargamelica – 5.stimulirani  ICSI-TESSE, Cito  (nakon 4 ICSI-TESSE) 
sbonetic – 4 ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 3 ICSI) 
Gosparka – 5 ICSI, SD (nakon 4 ICSI) 
Tia – 4. stimulirani ICSI (nakon 6 AIH, 3 stim.  IVF)

11. mj.2010 
mravak – 4. stimulirani ICSI, Rijeka (nakon 1 ICSI, i 2 ICSI sa odmrznutim js)
modesty4 – 1. stimulirani ICSI, SD (nakon 2 AIH)
Sela – 5 IVF, Prag (nakon 3 AIH, 3 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF)
azrijelka36 – 1 AIH, IVF centar  :Very Happy: 
maca2 – 8 ICSI Maribor (nakon 3 stim. ICSI, 4 prir. ICSI) :Very Happy: 
ninocka28 – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 3 AIH, 1 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF) :Very Happy: 


*Naša lista* 
Čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
MALECKA - 05.11.
sivka – 16.11.
nana_banana – 17.11.
matahari – 18.11.

Čekalice (F)ET 

Čekalice punkcije 

AIH, Prirodni IVF,ICSI 

Pikalice 
marta7
crvenkapica77
mimi81
tigrical

Klomifenke/Femarke
medena8
diki

Šmrkalice i ostale supresije 

On-GO
dudadudaduda
aleksandraj
Gabi25
lucija83
Pirica
Linalena
ž od milivoj73 
andream 
sumskovoce 
loks
zedra 
AuroraBlu 
Snekica
 
Hrabrice/Čekalice koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jesenski vlakić  
Deja2, nellyxy, miška, ANKARA, dim, zubica, marti_sk, ninatz, didicro, Mary Ann, zelimo_bebu, Acitam, curka, Sonja29, nena3beba, tonili, franka76, kata1, negra, Livija2, extreme, dariaaa, TeddyBearz, pippi, tikica, Biene, pujica, Andreja, sany22, tia_16, s_iva, Mariel, nini, Tayra, maya3, sissy, ponedjeljak, Fragola, Katarina, snjeska_ , gaia, philipa, necija mama, nestrpljiva, ana@zm, ella roo, AB7, nini, Patientia, danijelica, Madonna, philipa, Weather, Ana39, Ella03, luce_st, Mimi333, Kinki, Ljubica, gianna, Glorija, nirvana, Jill, Orline, Dadica, Reni76, Dodirko, Gabi, miška, bambus99, BLIZU, Jelena, Rene2, gianna, mišicalara, Dim, Capka, mušica, nata, missy, višnja, Kraljica18, Dusica1, maya3, amariya, molu, ZLATKA, nela., mrnjica, viky, regina78, sissy, ovnica29, Bebel, Ambra, Umma, IRENA456, Iva77, bernadette, simbi, choko, metkovk@, wewa, Bernadette, Miss July, TWEETY77, Ljubica, mala garava, Teodora, Ici, Splicanka, Mmaslacak, Draga, Kaća, tisa, Shanti, Andy, frka, Ksena28, molu, acitam, BHany, Amyx, RuzicaSB, Pato, dani39, Kika83, Točkalica, jo1974, dir, Strumpfica, TwistedQ, Ameli, Natica, Elena-mk, Missy, ivana83, bubble_71, yasmina, nina1, gupi51, mare41, Vikki, Juliette, pinny, Marina27, Lilly, sivka, Ti, duba13, MAJONI974, Tuzna, Cortina, nataša, Kikla123, Miki76, zlatica, Romanica, Cannisa, innu, Zeena, bublica3, Gizmos, Missixty, AnaK, n&a, Snow.ml, ivkica28, Tigrical, Iberc, Marnie, Iva Mia 2009, Šiškica, Mimimuc, dani82, Vojvođanka, Pimbli,  Mia74, Sanja1, trunčicabalunčica, ogla,  mini3, tlatinčica,  klara, Pinky, skandy, mrkvica84, nokia, zrinkič, kik@, Bab,  taca70, sany 7, đurđa76, sali, centaurea.in.spe, kandela, venera3, mirna26, Opa, suzzie2, NINA30, loryy, Bugaboo,  vita22, ivica_k, ZAUZETA, Aurora*, tiki_a, corinaII, ia30, kriistiina, rose, narnija, tantolina, amaria 23, mare41, Mia Lilly, TOMISLAVA, m arta, Adikica, mare157, kiara79, luna1, Lua, matto, kerolajn5

----------


## Charlie

Jupi koliko lijepih vijesti!
*maca2, ninochka28* ČESTITAM od  :Heart:  i ~~~~~ za školsko duplanje!
*sbonetic*  :Heart:   :Heart:  ~~~~~ za dva snažna srčeka

*Kiara* ajme...dobro da si odmah otišla u bolnicu. Drži se!

----------


## Denny

*sbonetic*, čestitam!  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

Čestitke novim trudnicama!  :Klap: 

Denny, ja nisam uopće skužila da vas je toliko! Samo na brzaka bacim pogled na forum. A gdje ti je ticker? Drago mi je da se super osjećaš  :Kiss:

----------


## andream

Konačno je krenulo, čestitam redom svim trudnicama iz studenoga. 
I naravno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim drugima, da se priključimo što prije u sretni vlakić.

----------


## Denny

*Jelena*  :Kiss:  vjeruj mi, nisam ni ja znala da nas toliko ima, dok me nisu pozdravila tri mala škampića sa ekrana!  :Laughing:

----------


## lucija83

Evo malo vibrica za sve i posebne za moje rijecke cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ puse svima !!!!

----------


## Gabi25

ninochka ajme ajme čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  jao koja sreća, koliko trudnica, sad sva optimistična ulazim u postupak

sbonetic predivno :Heart:  :Heart: 

svim čekalicama koječega~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vita22

Čestitke svim novim trudnicama,čekalicama koječega.......posebno mojoj *sbonetic* i želim tebi i tvom mm  :Heart:  :Heart:  stvarno ste zaslužili...

----------


## crvenkapica77

> maca2, ninochka, ČESTITAM   
> sbonetic, baš te krenulo, ma prekrasno


cestitam cure !!

----------


## crvenkapica77

ajme kiara uzas, zao me te.. :Love: .ajme kak sam ljuta na milinovica....on je sve za ovo kriv...da je  K*nj  poslao  taj kisik u bolnicu,  bolnica SD bi to imala i u ovom slucaju su te mogli uspavat i rijesit  taj nedostizni jajnik,ispunktirati, ovako  su  ostavili i gle.....

----------


## modesty4

Ajme Kiara baš mi je žao. Dobro se odmori, a čim skupiš snage razmišljat češ sigurno o novom postupku! 
Sbonetic čestitke na 2 anđelčića!
Maca2 i ninochka28 čestitke i vama cure!
Da nas je što više ovaj mjesec ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AuroraBlu

Kakav uzbudljiv tjedan! 
Čestitam svim curama i njihovim super brojkama :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

*Kiara*,  :Shock:  nemam riječi, svašta može poći krivo tijekom postupka, ali ovakvo iskustvo sigurno nisi trebala proživjeti! Ne razumijem kako se usred bolnice nije moglo doći do anesteziologa i prostorije koja je opremljena za operacije, taman da je i u drugoj zgradi, skroz na drugom kraju... pa šta onda?!?!

----------


## MALECKA

Evo drage moje trudnice, čekalice, tužnice...mene sa mojim vijestima...išla sam vadit betu, ali nalaz je tek u ponedjeljak tako da se moramo još malo strpiti...no danas ujutro radim 2 testa i oba pozitivna :Very Happy:  Intim plus pokaže lijepi plusić i Gravignost 2 crtice...pa valjda će onda i beta biti velika .....uglavnom cijeli dan neznam kud bih od sreće, ali još me kopka nevjerica jedva čekam ponedjeljak i odmah ujutro letim po nalaze. 
Čestitke svim trudnicama (ima vas toliko punoooo :Laughing:  :Klap:  :Very Happy: ) - samo hrabro naprijed....ljenčarite...uživajte...mazite buše trbušaste moje dame.
Svim čekalicama i tužnicama šaljem veliki zagrljaj i punooo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## modesty4

Malecka ja ću čestitati i bez bete, jer to je sigurna stvar!!!

----------


## modesty4

Malecka ja ću čestitati i bez bete, jer to je sigurna stvar!!!
 :Klap:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tiki_a

:Coffee: 
Kako je krenulo, svaki dan imamo novu trudnicu  :Saint: 
MELECKA ČESTITAM  :Very Happy: 
kiara  :Love: ~~~~~da bude bolje
Dodirko veseli me tvoje javljanje   :Heart:  i ~~~~~~za ozdravljenje

----------


## nana_banana

Baš sam sretna što svaki dan netko objavi trudnoću. Baš nam je krenulo. Čestitam svim novim trudnicama od srca!!! 
Ja svoju betu čekam i iako se trudim ne misliti toliko o tome, baš mi ne uspijeva. Svaki dan se jedva suzdržavam da ne odem kupiti test, a od jučer i MM navaljuje da ga kupimo. Naravno još je rano, samo bi me minus bacio u bed. 
Nego, betu bi trebala vaditi 16.11.(tada bi bio 14dnt) - (Danny daj pliz to promijeni na listi čekalica beta. Ti si mi agoniju produžila za jedan dan.  :Smile:   ), jel pametno raditi test prije i koji dan bi se već moglo znati???

----------


## sivka

> evo curke i mene,dok sam iščitala sve kaj ste natrkeljale u ovih 5 dana,bome mi je trebalo..
> ukratko da se javim od one nesretne punkcije izdešavalo se svašta...dan punkcije sve super ko što sam i napisala i svašta nešto radila da zaboravim da nismo dobili niti jednu oocitu...kasno u noći budi me stravična bol u trbuhu,m8učnina trbuh ogroman,bolan tvrd...jedva sam preživjela noć i ujutro zovem bolnicu i kažu odmah doći..
> dr.B me pregledava i primljena sam hitno kod njih zbog..1.mogućeg krvarenja u trbušnu šupljinu i 2.zbog nemogućnosti punkcije desnog jajnika koji je bio prepun folikula koji su bujali,bujao je i taj jajnik i postao preogroman..
> liječena sa sa 3 vrste antibiotika3 puta dnevno u venu i infuzijama...bila sam luda,jadna bilo mi je prestrašno...nisam mogla hodati...krvna slika jako loša,leukociti previsoki...
> uglavnom uspijeli smo nekako normalizirati stanje,pa ćemo vidjeti...još ću antibiotike uzimati doma na usta,pa kaj bude...
> 
> 
> svim trudnicama iskrene čestitke..čekalicama puno sreće..a tužnicama poput mene glavu gore i više sreće drugi put..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~1



Draga moja pa ti si stvarno pravi horor prošla... :Shock:  drago mi je da je stanje bolje, odmori se i kad krečete u sljedeći postupak cijeli svijet je samo VAŠ!!! puno puno  :Love:  :Love:  :Kiss:

----------


## sretna35

> Malecka ja ću čestitati i bez bete, jer to je sigurna stvar!!!


 potpisujem, može jedan test pogriješiti, al' ne mogu tri

----------


## ina33

Kiara, žao mi je...

Ninochka, malecka, čestitam  :Smile: !

Dodirko, mislim na tebe!

----------


## Denny

1. mj.2010 
NinaB prirodno (nakon 1X AIH)
Cuceta – 1 stimulirani ICSI Split (nakon 3X AIH)
ž od boy – 2 stimulirani ICSI VV (nakon 1X ICSI)
Maiela – prirodno (nakon 3X AIH)
marta26 prirodno (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 1X klomifenski ICSI)

2. mj.2010 
Simby – 1 klomifenski ICSI – Vili (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Elli – prirodno (nakon 6X IVF bebica )
Blondy1 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
DinciP – 3 stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (Nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 2X Prirodna ICSI)
Duga56 – 2 IVF
Tarolina - 3 stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 6X AIH, 4X prirodnih IVF, 2X stimulirani IVF)
nina09 – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH, 2X stimulirani IVF)
blondy1 – 1 stimulirani ICSI VV
diabolica - 1 stimulirani IVF KBC RI (nakon 4X AIH)
Vinalina – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 6 > prirodnih IVF)
andiko - 2. klomifenski IVF, VV 

3. mj.2010 
Rozalija – 2 stimulirani ICSI Maribor (nakon 5X AIH, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X FET)
Suzanaab – 1 stimulirani ICSI Maribor
malena2 – stimulirani IVF Cito Split
Ginger – 1 stimulirani ICSI Vili (nakon 1X prirodni IVF, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X stimulirani ICSI – mala princeza) 
Weather – 3 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2X AIH, 2X klomifenski IVF)
Arkica – 4 polustimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (nakon 1X AIH, 2X stimulirani ICSI, 3X prirodni IVF)
Ketty28 – prirodno 
Fatamorgana – 1 stimulirani IVF Istanbul
mia – stimulirani IVF Prag
Goa – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
Mimek – stimulirani IVF
tanjack36 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
ines31 – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X prirodni IVF)
adriana_d – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH)
pčelica2009 – 7 stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 5X stimulirani IVF, 1X FET)

4. mj.2010 
ketyy – stimulirani ICSI Maribor
zvijezdica2 – stimulirani ICSI Prag
agility – 1 AIH SD
Anana1 – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X klomifenski ICSI)
Mikulica stimulirani IVF VV
Blekonja – 1 femarski ICSI Cito (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Vaka – 1 stimulirani IVF Vinogradska
Korny77 – IVF SD
Karla 1980 – 4 ICSI Maribor (Nakon 3X ICSI, 2X FET)
talia7 – ICSI Prag
mazica79 – prirodno (nakon 1XIVF) 

5. mj.2010 
diana – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
LEELOO77 – 2 stimulirani ICSI Prag (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI) 
Frka – stimulirani IVF VV 
Angel1 – 7 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2 stimulirani IVF, 2X prirodni IVF, 2X klomifenski IVF, 1X AIH) 
Coolerica – 2 stimulirani ICSI Postojna (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X AIH) 
BOZZ – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X AIH)
barbyRI – prirodno (nakon 1X ICSI) 
nena3beba – stimulirani ICSI Prag
betty – DAIH (nakon 1X AIH)
Vali- FET Maribor
Hello Kitty – 2 stimulirani IVF (nakon 1X IVF)

6. mj.2010 
Amly – 3 stimulirani IVF Njemacka (nakon 2X IVF)
Zeljana – stimulirani ICSI Slovenija
osijek – 2X stimulirani ICSI Petrova
bebica2009 – 8. IVF Vinogradska (nakon 1 stim., 4. prir. I 2. klomif.) 
draga – 4. FET VV(nakon 3 X AIH, 1X IVF, 3X FET) 
enya22 - prirodno (nakon svega i svačega) 
čupko 1 - 2. stimulirani IVF VV
kika84 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Prag
Natalina - 3. stimulirani IVF MB 
venera21 - 5. AIH Vinogradska 

7. mj.2010 
sandric - 1. stimulirani IVF MB 
evelin - 1. stimulirani IVF SD 
issa11 - 2. IVF Cito (nakon 1 stim. IVF) 
Sanjička - prirodno (nakon 1 stimulirani IVF i 2 prir. IVF) 
petra30 - 4. prir. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 3 x ICSI) 
marti78 - 2. FET Prag 
vesnare - 3 polustimulirani ICSI Cito (nakon 2X FET, 2X ICSI)
gričanka - ? IVF, Prag
beba.2 – 2 IVF (nakon 1X AIH, 1X IVF)

8. mj.2010 
AnneMarry – 1. stimulirani IVF, SD (nakon 5XIVF) 
Cranky – 1. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 3X AIH)
tini – 4. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 15 prir/klomif. IVF, 3 stimulirana IVF )
Jim - 2. IVF (iz odmrznutih js) SD (nakon 2 AIH, 1 stimulirani IVF )
lastavica1979 – prirodno

9. mj.2010 
Denny  – 1. stimulirani IVF, Cito  (nakon 3 AIH) 
Tibi – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska
“tina” – 2 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakn 2 AIH, 1 ICSI)
Ordep – prirodno
micek – 4. stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 3 IVF)
mromi30 – prirodno

10. mj.2010 
Žanet – 4.stimulirani IVF, Cito  (nakon 3 IVF ) 
gargamelica – 5.stimulirani  ICSI-TESSE, Cito  (nakon 4 ICSI-TESSE) 
sbonetic – 4 ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 3 ICSI) 
Gosparka – 5 ICSI, SD (nakon 4 ICSI) 
Tia – 4. stimulirani ICSI (nakon 6 AIH, 3 stim.  IVF)

11. mj.2010 
mravak – 4. stimulirani ICSI, Rijeka (nakon 1 ICSI, i 2 ICSI sa odmrznutim js)
modesty4 – 1. stimulirani ICSI, SD (nakon 2 AIH)
Sela – 5 IVF, Prag (nakon 3 AIH, 3 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF)
azrijelka36 – 1 AIH, IVF centar  :Very Happy: 
maca2 – 8 ICSI Maribor (nakon 3 stim. ICSI, 4 prir. ICSI)  :Very Happy: 
ninocka28 – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 3 AIH, 1 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF) :Very Happy: 
MALECKA – 1. stimulirani IVF, IVF centar (nakon 2 AIH ) :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~
*
Naša lista* 
Čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
nana_banana – 16.11.
sivka – 16.11.
matahari – 18.11.

Čekalice (F)ET 

Čekalice punkcije 

AIH, Prirodni IVF,ICSI 

Pikalice 
marta7
crvenkapica77
mimi81
tigrical

Klomifenke/Femarke
medena8
diki

Šmrkalice i ostale supresije 

On-GO
dudadudaduda
aleksandraj
Gabi25
lucija83
Pirica
Linalena
ž od milivoj73 
andream 
sumskovoce 
loks
zedra 
AuroraBlu 
Snekica
 
Hrabrice/Čekalice koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jesenski vlakić  
Deja2, nellyxy, miška, ANKARA, dim, zubica, marti_sk, ninatz, didicro, Mary Ann, zelimo_bebu, Acitam, curka, Sonja29, nena3beba, tonili, franka76, kata1, negra, Livija2, extreme, dariaaa, TeddyBearz, pippi, tikica, Biene, pujica, Andreja, sany22, tia_16, s_iva, Mariel, nini, Tayra, maya3, sissy, ponedjeljak, Fragola, Katarina, snjeska_ , gaia, philipa, necija mama, nestrpljiva, ana@zm, ella roo, AB7, nini, Patientia, danijelica, Madonna, philipa, Weather, Ana39, Ella03, luce_st, Mimi333, Kinki, Ljubica, gianna, Glorija, nirvana, Jill, Orline, Dadica, Reni76, Dodirko, Gabi, miška, bambus99, BLIZU, Jelena, Rene2, gianna, mišicalara, Dim, Capka, mušica, nata, missy, višnja, Kraljica18, Dusica1, maya3, amariya, molu, ZLATKA, nela., mrnjica, viky, regina78, sissy, ovnica29, Bebel, Ambra, Umma, IRENA456, Iva77, bernadette, simbi, choko, metkovk@, wewa, Bernadette, Miss July, TWEETY77, Ljubica, mala garava, Teodora, Ici, Splicanka, Mmaslacak, Draga, Kaća, tisa, Shanti, Andy, frka, Ksena28, molu, acitam, BHany, Amyx, RuzicaSB, Pato, dani39, Kika83, Točkalica, jo1974, dir, Strumpfica, TwistedQ, Ameli, Natica, Elena-mk, Missy, ivana83, bubble_71, yasmina, nina1, gupi51, mare41, Vikki, Juliette, pinny, Marina27, Lilly, sivka, Ti, duba13, MAJONI974, Tuzna, Cortina, nataša, Kikla123, Miki76, zlatica, Romanica, Cannisa, innu, Zeena, bublica3, Gizmos, Missixty, AnaK, n&a, Snow.ml, ivkica28, Tigrical, Iberc, Marnie, Iva Mia 2009, Šiškica, Mimimuc, dani82, Vojvođanka, Pimbli,  Mia74, Sanja1, trunčicabalunčica, ogla,  mini3, tlatinčica,  klara, Pinky, skandy, mrkvica84, nokia, zrinkič, kik@, Bab,  taca70, sany 7, đurđa76, sali, centaurea.in.spe, kandela, venera3, mirna26, Opa, suzzie2, NINA30, loryy, Bugaboo,  vita22, ivica_k, ZAUZETA, Aurora*, tiki_a, corinaII, ia30, kriistiina, rose, narnija, tantolina, amaria 23, mare41, Mia Lilly, TOMISLAVA, m arta, Adikica, mare157, kiara79, luna1, Lua, matto, kerolajn5

----------


## sivka

> Baš sam sretna što svaki dan netko objavi trudnoću. Baš nam je krenulo. Čestitam svim novim trudnicama od srca!!! 
> Ja svoju betu čekam i iako se trudim ne misliti toliko o tome, baš mi ne uspijeva. Svaki dan se jedva suzdržavam da ne odem kupiti test, a od jučer i MM navaljuje da ga kupimo. Naravno još je rano, samo bi me minus bacio u bed. 
> Nego, betu bi trebala vaditi 16.11.(tada bi bio 14dnt) - (Danny daj pliz to promijeni na listi čekalica beta. Ti si mi agoniju produžila za jedan dan.   ), jel pametno raditi test prije i koji dan bi se već moglo znati???



potpisujem.. nana_banana vidim da na isti dan vadimo bete..samo je meni 12dnt 16.11.... reci kako se osjecaš, mene samo jako bole križa ( valjda od ležanja :Laughing: ) ja bi isto radila testić....uhhhh

----------


## nana_banana

> potpisujem.. nana_banana vidim da na isti dan vadimo bete..samo je meni 12dnt 16.11.... reci kako se osjecaš, mene samo jako bole križa ( valjda od ležanja) ja bi isto radila testić....uhhhh


I mene bole leđa i noge od ležanja, al od danas sam odlučila malo više hodati po kući, a sutra možda jedan mali krug i po vani. Pa mislim da sam stvarno dosta ležala - od utorka. Inače užasno su mi bolne i osjetljive grudi i non stop sam gladna, al pretpostavljam da je to zbog utrogestana. Jedino me malo muči i mrvicu me frka, kad ustanem onda me na momenat zaboli trbuh kao da ću dobiti mengu, al kad se bolje ispravim i malo prohodam onda prođe. Nadam se da to ipak nije za zabrinuti se. 
Nego, kad možemo raditi test??  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Nanabanana*, možeš slobodno 14.11. raditi test, to ti je 12 dana od transfera i to je uobičajeno.

----------


## Marnie

*kiara79* baš mi je žao, grozno je to što ti se dogodilo  :Sad: .

*malecka*, čestitam na svim plusićima i crticama, vjerojatno će i beta biti divna  :Smile: !!

----------


## sivka

neznam, meni je to 2 ET ( do ostalih nije ni došlo...) uglavnom prvi puta sam ko mumija ležala svih 14 dana i ono beta čista ko suza 0.00! Mislim da je jako individualno oko svega, ja nakom ovog ET baš i ne ležim 100% :Embarassed:  nek lagano šećem jer NE mogu ležati..baš zbog križa... ono šećem po kući.. :Laughing:  10min pa opet legnem i tako.. (.)(.) mene bole još od prije punkcije  :Shock:  od 29.10 za poluditi, tek danas me malo dole nekaj bocka al ništa strašno.. ja ću oko 14.11. raditi test 10dnt ..

----------


## sivka

> *Nanabanana*, možeš slobodno 14.11. raditi test, to ti je 12 dana od transfera i to je uobičajeno.


znači za mene je prerano? 2dnt primila sam Brevactide 5000i.j. :Confused:  a 4dnt decapeptyl...

----------


## zedra

Brevactid od 5000 j bi se trebao izluciti za 7 dana...Decapeptyl ne utjece na testiranje...

----------


## mravak

*11. mj.2010*
mravak – 4. stimulirani ICSI, Rijeka (nakon 1 ICSI, i 2 ICSI sa odmrznutim js)
modesty4 – 1. stimulirani ICSI, SD (nakon 2 AIH)
Sela – 5 IVF, Prag (nakon 3 AIH, 3 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF)
azrijelka36 – 1 AIH, IVF centar
maca2 – 8 ICSI Maribor (nakon 3 stim. ICSI, 4 prir. ICSI)
ninocka28 – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 3 AIH, 1 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF)
MALECKA – 1. stimulirani IVF, IVF centar (nakon 2 AIH ) ~~~~~~~~~

*Naša lista
Čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
nana_banana – 16.11.
sivka – 16.11.
matahari – 18.11.


Koliko trudnica u ovom mjesecu , tek je početak mjeseca !!!   Našim čekalicama bete želim da se što prije prebace na gornju listu  :Wink:   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Klap:

----------


## mia74

Čestitke svim novim trudnicama,a posebno *Ninochki* :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  jer se ipak radi o mojoj negdašnjoj,matičnoj bolnici!!

Svima ostalima kojima nije uspijelo :Love:  :Love: ,za ponovni uspijeh i borbu bez predaje~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Indi

Cure, malo poslije 17 rodilo se malo cudo.  
Rodila nam je Ginger savrsenu curicu od 3220g i 50cm.

Evo i čestitanje je tu: 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/60802-G...77#post1735777

----------


## mare41

Čestitam i ovdje Ginger i cijeloj obitelji, dobro nam došla mala cura! :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

cestitke  Ginger i njenoj obitelji   !!!!

----------


## Dodirko

Pozdrav svima... Hvala vam na vibricama, pozivima i porukama. Uspjela sam nekako prošvercati laptop jer su me premjestili iz intenzivne u postintenzivnu (gužva na intenzivnoj). Imam maksimalan tretman od doktora, sestara i mladih tehničara  :Smile:  , od jučer i svoju sobu koja je iznimno dobro uređena, udoban krevet, dobru hranu i prekrasnan pogled na grad.... ali što to vrijedi kada nisam sa onim koga volim (Balašević me danas ne pušta).

Još se nezna što je uzrok ali kontracepcija je sigurno okidač. Detaljno ću pisati kada malo dođem k sebi. Sada su mi ruke plavozelene od uboda, a srce rasuto u 1000 komadića. U petak kada su me primili u bolnicu trebala sam krenuti sa stimulacijom u MB postupku.

Jako jako sam sretna zbog novih trudnica. Drago mi je da je tako krenulo.   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   :Zaljubljen: 

Pusa

----------


## Snekica

Dodirko, draga! Samo nek se ti nama ozdraviš i dođeš sebi čim prije, a Mb ne ide nikud. Oni te čekaju! Pazi što radiš s tim mladim osobljem gore!!! 
_"od jučer i svoju sobu koja je iznimno dobro uređena, udoban krevet,  dobru hranu i prekrasnan pogled na grad...._ " Nego, htjedoh pitati, U KOJEM SE TO HOTELU NALAZIŠ?  :Laughing: 
Čuvaj na sebe i dobro se odmori za nove pobjede koje te čekaju!  :Kiss:

----------


## andream

Dodirko draga, mislimo na tebe, šaljemo ti svo troje puno pozitivnih vibrica da što prije bude sve u redu  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MALECKA

> Dodirko, draga! Samo nek se ti nama ozdraviš i dođeš sebi čim prije, a Mb ne ide nikud. Oni te čekaju! Pazi što radiš s tim mladim osobljem gore!!! 
> _"od jučer i svoju sobu koja je iznimno dobro uređena, udoban krevet,  dobru hranu i prekrasnan pogled na grad...._ " Nego, htjedoh pitati, U KOJEM SE TO HOTELU NALAZIŠ? 
> Čuvaj na sebe i dobro se odmori za nove pobjede koje te čekaju!


Potpisujem  :Love:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## rozalija

> Dodirko draga, mislimo na tebe, šaljemo ti svo troje puno pozitivnih vibrica da što prije bude sve u redu  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


X 
 :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## marti_sk

Dodirko, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love: 

vidim da je ovaj mjesec predivan...cestitam svim novim T i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da spisak bude josh vechi!

Ginger, cestitam  :Heart:

----------


## MALECKA

> cestitke  Ginger i njenoj obitelji   !!!!


*Sivka* želim ti veliku betu i šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

*Kiara* drži se  :Love: 

Svima koliko nas ima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Yes:

----------


## tiki_a

:Coffee: 
Draga Dodirko  :Heart: , odlično je što ide na bolje, i dalje šaljem ~~~~~za brzo ozdravljenje te da se svakim i duša bude sve bolje i bolje.
Ginger, velika čestitka tebi i tm-u  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: , pusa za veliku seku.

----------


## Sela

*Dodirko* potpisujem sve sto su cure rekle... :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

draga *Dodirko* sve smo ti već rekle, ali još malo vibrica nikad ne škodi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  :Heart: 

*Ginger* iskrene čestitke na tvojoj maloj savršenoj djevojčici  :Zaljubljen: 

*sivka* za betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

svima :Bye:

----------


## matahari

> Draga Dodirko , odlično je što ide na bolje, i dalje šaljem ~~~~~za brzo ozdravljenje te da se svakim i duša bude sve bolje i bolje.
> Ginger, velika čestitka tebi i tm-u  , pusa za veliku seku.


X

----------


## Aurora*

Koliko novih trudnica od proslog mjeseca!  :Very Happy:  
Cestitam svima i jako me veseli sto vas ovaj put toliko ima!  :Bouncing: 

*Dodirko* sada je vazno samo to da ti je bolje i tvoj potpuni oporavak, a sve ostalo ce vec doci na svoje...  :Love:  

Kada budes mogla napisi nam svakako detalje oko toga sto se desilo, a ono sto me posebno zanima je da li si radila imunoloske, tj. pretrage za trombofiliju i da li tamo ima nesto sto bi moglo biti uzrok ovome...

*Ginger* bas sam sretna zbog rodjenja tvoje druge cudesne djevojcice...  :Zaljubljen:  Cestitam vam od srca!

----------


## Cannisa

Čestitke novim trudnicama! :Very Happy: 
Ginger čestitke na maloj princezi :Heart: 
Dodirko vibrice da što prije ozdraviš :Love: 
Svima u postupcima, i čekalicama bete vibrice , da se nastavi ovaj prekrasni niz.........

----------


## marta7

> Čestitke novim trudnicama!
> Ginger čestitke na maloj princezi
> Dodirko vibrice da što prije ozdraviš
> Svima u postupcima, i čekalicama bete vibrice , da se nastavi ovaj prekrasni niz.........


X

a ja se vraćam na onu donju, najdulju listu, jer smo i sa 40 Gonala dobili 1 folikul koji se nije razvijao.

----------


## andream

marta7, žao mi je...   :Love:  naš klub očito u zadnje vrijeme stagnira...  :Sad:

----------


## Jelena

Dodirko  :Love:  , prema vlastitom iskustvu, mislim da će te uzeti u Mb čim budeš mogla i to vjerojatno u kratki, odnosno barem bez kontracepcije. Meni je taj "izvanredni" mariborski bio draži od "grupnog". Samo ti još treba vilinske prašine  :Kiss: 

marta7, žao mi je zbog loše reakcije.

sretno svima! pogotovo pikalicama i čekalicama bete!

----------


## Dodirko

Rekli su mi u MB, kada sam javila da ne dolazim i zašto ne dolazim, da kada se oporavim da im javim i mogu u protokol.... ja na žalost nisam sigurna da li ću više ići. Trenutno je tako, kako će biti za 5-6 mjeseci vidjeti ću.

----------


## Charlie

**
*Dodirko* polako, vidjet ćeš kako će se stvari razvijati, a dobro je znati da Mb čeka. ~~~~~~ za brzi oporavak 

*Ginger* čestitke cijeloj obitelji! Kako vrijeme leti...meni je kao nedavno kad smo ti čestitali na dolasku prve čudesne djevojčice.

----------


## lucija83

evo malo vibrica za sve nas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~ ja cekam vjesticu i krecemo!!

----------


## mare41

Lijep i sretan dan uz :Coffee: 
Dodirko~~~~~~~~
lucija~~~~~~~za start
svim čekalicama koječega~~~~~~

----------


## maca2

Ja jutros išla vaditi betu 2.put, nadam se da će se pravilno duplati. Popodne s nalazima kod dr., nadam se da ćemo na uzv vidjeti gest.vrećicu (za srce je još prerano).
Za sve koje trebaju šaljem van hrpu dobrih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ (čekalice,pikalice,trudnice...)

----------


## bebach

> Čestitke novim trudnicama!:-d
> *ginger* čestitke na maloj princezi
> *dodirko* vibrice da što prije ozdraviš
> Svima u postupcima, i čekalicama bete vibrice , da se nastavi ovaj prekrasni niz.........


*xxx*

----------


## MALECKA

Evo javljam nalaz bete 14 dpt je *74,0 IU/L.*...danas sam vadila opet da vidimo kako se dupla....nalaz bude gotov poslije 17 h, pa ću javiti kako je danas. Neznam što da mislim (sutra zovem dr.)...testovi su pozitivni - beta isto tako, ali nešto mi je niska. Ili ja to previše brinem? Cure što vi kažete na taj nalaz?

----------


## azrijelka36

malecka...odličnooooo!
ne mora značiti da je beta premala. javi današnje nalaze-ako se udupla onda je sve super!

držm fige

ja sam isto danas vadila ujutro svoju, popodne su nalazi...sad skupa čekamo duplanje  :Smile:

----------


## MALECKA

> malecka...odličnooooo!
> ne mora značiti da je beta premala. javi današnje nalaze-ako se udupla onda je sve super!
> 
> držm fige
> 
> ja sam isto danas vadila ujutro svoju, popodne su nalazi...sad skupa čekamo duplanje


No vidiš sad smo nas dvije čekalice duplanja  :Yes:  ....držim srećke i jedva čekam nalaze... i ti obavezno javi svoj današnji nalaz...pozzz

----------


## maja8

ginger draga čestitke na rođenju male curice :Very Happy: 
dodirko ~~~~~~~~~~~~~11 za skori oporavak i povratak kući  :Love: 
marta 7  :Love: 
lucija83~~~~~~~~~~~1 za uspješan postupak
azrijelka,maca2,malecka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1 za pravilno duplanje bete

MALECKA                                             Evo javljam nalaz bete 14 dpt je *74,0 IU/L.*...danas sam vadila  opet da vidimo kako se dupla....nalaz bude gotov poslije 17 h, pa ću  javiti kako je danas. Neznam što da mislim (sutra zovem dr.)...testovi  su pozitivni - beta isto tako, ali nešto mi je niska. Ili ja to previše  brinem? Cure što vi kažete na taj nalaz?

moja je beta bila 13 dpt 50,7 i cijela je trudnoća prošla,hvala bogu, u redu ai tebi želim takvu

Svim čekalicama koječega~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

POZZ od mene i moje curice koja će za koji dan proslaviti 1. rođendan  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  ( kako vrijeme leti)

----------


## Sela

*Malecka* po nekim beta shemama tvoja je beta cisti prosjek za 14.dan zato probaj biti cool i cekaj duplanje.Mislim,znam da ne mozes biti bas tako hladnokrvna ali samo se malo strpi i betica ce se pokazati svom svojom snagom i znacajem.Trudna si sigurno,a bitno je duplanje!
*Azrijelka* viiibrrramo za odlicno duplanje srece!!!!!
Meni je danas 17.dnt i beta je 1848!
Sretno cekalicama i kokama sa duplerice!

----------


## azrijelka36

UUU Sela...pa veeeelika beta..jel ti to imaš višeplodnu trudnoću?

----------


## frka

*Dodirko* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ odmaraj, oporavi se i za cas ces ponovo biti s onim koga voles (Djole je i moj favorit u takvim trenucima :Heart: )

*Ginger*, cestitke na drugoj cudesnoj carici  :Zaljubljen: 

svim novim trudnicama cestitke od srca, a cekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspjeh!!!

----------


## Sela

Videt cu za 7 dana na UZV,vrlo lako moze biti...

----------


## aleksandraj

Sela, super, super, super

----------


## MALECKA

Znam da je čisti prosjek i hoću biti coool i uživat u srećici, ali sve mi to skupa još nije sijelo kak spada i stalno strahujem...no takva sam u svemu. Poslije očekujem duplericu skupa sa azrijelkom  :Wink:  
Opaa *Sela* ti imaš pravu beturinu - čestitam  :Klap: 
*maja8* - hvala ti! Odmah mi je lakše  :Yes: 

Puno dobrih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve curke.

Neznam kaj bi ja bez vas  :Yes:

----------


## Sela

*Malecka* :Wink:

----------


## maca2

Evo stigli rezultati moje 2.bete:

12dnt - 940,41
*15dnt - 2619,10 
*Mislim da je to dobar znak, i više se nego uduplala u 72h. Koliko sam čitala pravilno duplanje bete trebalo bi značiti i urednu trudnoću kojoj se tako jako nadam  :Yes: 

Malecka i Azrijelka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje bete!
Sela, bravo za betu  :Klap:

----------


## zedra

maca2, :Klap:  :Very Happy:  super beta!!

----------


## lucija83

cure bete su vam za pet!!!! sretno dalje i nadam se da ce vam trudnoca proteci skolski!!! a sto se tice straha on ce uvijek tu negdje biti... puse svima!!!

----------


## mare41

Prekrasne bete :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Sela i maca2 česttitkeeeeee!
Malecka :Very Happy:

----------


## azrijelka36

maca2--oooodličnaaaa beta!!!

----------


## sretna35

*maca2, sela* bravo, odlične bete  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

*marta7* baš mi je žao zbog tvoje loše reakcije, ali nije svaki ciklus isti, slijedeći mora biti bolji

*malecka* ma bit će sve super, vidjet ćemo iza 17 sati

*Dodirko* kad smo već na Balaševiću znaš da _..."netko to od gore vidi sve..."_ ili 

Gibo _..."hodaj nebo strpljive voli, hodaj, možda se sve to u dobro pretvori"..._

----------


## mare41

sretna, ti stihovi koje si nabrojala su moja mantra :Smile:

----------


## modesty4

12dnt3d beta je bila 150,3
17dnt beta je 948,2
čini mi se da je uredu, ali voljela bih i vaše mišljenje cure!!

----------


## azrijelka36

*modesty*-mislim da je dobra beta!

----------


## MALECKA

> *maca2, sela* bravo, odlične bete 
> 
> *marta7* baš mi je žao zbog tvoje loše reakcije, ali nije svaki ciklus isti, slijedeći mora biti bolji
> 
> *Dodirko* kad smo već na Balaševiću znaš da _..."netko to od gore vidi sve..."_ ili 
> 
> Gibo _..."hodaj nebo strpljive voli, hodaj, možda se sve to u dobro pretvori"..._


 :Klap:  Potpisujem

*Modesy4* - super ti je beta - čestitam

----------


## maja8

> 12dnt3d beta je bila 150,3
> 17dnt beta je 948,2
> čini mi se da je uredu, ali voljela bih i vaše mišljenje cure!!


i više nego dobra:ODLIČNA  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Želim ti školsku trudnoću  :Klap:

----------


## tlatincica

Ajmeee koje bete  :Heart:   :Very Happy:   :Heart: 
Marta7 i svim tužnicama  :Love:

----------


## Bab

Čestitam svim curama na prekrasnim betama...uživajte u svojim trudnoćama.
svim tužnicama želim da što prije odtuguju i krenu dalje, u novu borbu.

kad smo već kod Đoleta, jedva čekam koncert, taman ću taj dan ili dan prije koncerta vadit ć i znat na čemu sam, pa ću onda na koncertu plakat ili od sreće ili od tuge...ali to ne propuštam.

pusa svima  :Smile:

----------


## MALECKA

Današnja beta 142  :Wink: ....juppi poduplala se....

----------


## Sela

[/B]Maca,Azrijelka,Malecka[/B] bete vam rastu savrseno i nagovjestaju urednu trudnocu,reklo bi se onako coolerski.
A ja cu reci JEEEEEE!!!

----------


## bugaboo

Cure bete su vam prekrasne :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , cestitke svima :Klap:  :Klap: !!!

----------


## linalena

Čestitke svimaaa jeeee   :Very Happy:   :Klap:   :Very Happy:   :Klap:  

A ja sutra ujutro na prvi UZV na SD, 21dc ako je sve OK krećemo s Decaptilyom pikice su pripremljene  :Cool:

----------


## Snekica

Novopečenim trudnicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za školsku trudnoću (tetkice betice su vam suuuuper!)
Budućim trudnicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za slijedeći bingo!!!
Čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~strpljenja!!!
 :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

> sretna, ti stihovi koje si nabrojala su moja mantra


i moji su i bili i postali uspješnice, a bit će i opet ako bude sreće

----------


## sretna35

> 12dnt3d beta je bila 150,3
> 17dnt beta je 948,2
> čini mi se da je uredu, ali voljela bih i vaše mišljenje cure!!


mišljenje nije bitno ovaj put jer ti činjenice, a i brojkice govore u korist  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Cure bete su vam prekrasne, cestitke svima!!!


CESTITAM  na lijepim betama.....sretno dalje   !!!

----------


## angel 1

Evo i ovdje ČESTITKE novim trudnicama...neka je i dalje sve sretno... A svima ostalima puno sreće i da im se brzo pridružite !!!

----------


## sivka

Joooj kak su to super bete prekrasne  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  baš mi je drago curke .... puno čestitka!!!! Evo ja brojim 4dnt3d i sporo mi prolaze dani... :Cekam: ....
~~~~~~~~~~~ malo za sve!!

----------


## azrijelka36

evo, da se i tu pohvalim beta je 1367 heheheh
:jumping:

----------


## sivka

:-d:-d:-d

----------


## klara

> kad smo već na Balaševiću znaš da ..."netko to od gore vidi sve..." ili 
> 
> Gibo ..."hodaj nebo strpljive voli, hodaj, možda se sve to u dobro pretvori"..


Evo da nastavim niz mantri:
Gordan Bare: "_samo stoj na svjetlu i doći će kraj tami_"

----------


## andream

Meni je do sada naj mantra bila ona koju je potpisu imala forumašica, čini mi se da je to bila naša superman, "Who dares wins"...
Svima kolektivne vibre od našeg malog "kolektiva"...
ps baš s nestrpljenjem očekujem četvrtak i prvu folikulometriju u prvom prirodnjaku, baš me zanima stanje stvari, a onda ću se možda usuditi i opet nadati...

----------


## sretna35

*andream* za prirodnjak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## andream

sretna, ovo je bilo brzo...
ma ne kažem ja uzalud, da uz ovakve vibre naprosto moram ponovno ostati T  :Smile:

----------


## MALECKA

> Joooj kak su to super bete prekrasne  baš mi je drago curke .... puno čestitka!!!! Evo ja brojim 4dnt3d i sporo mi prolaze dani.......
> ~~~~~~~~~~~ malo za sve!!


 D

----------


## MALECKA

> Joooj kak su to super bete prekrasne  baš mi je drago curke .... puno čestitka!!!! Evo ja brojim 4dnt3d i sporo mi prolaze dani.......
> ~~~~~~~~~~~ malo za sve!!


 Drž se sivka...znam kako ti je...lijepo miruj mazi bušu...i sve bude to dobro...šaljem ti puno dobrih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i malo početničke trudničke prašine.




> *andream* za prirodnjak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Potpisujem
Nešt mi šteka net...neće pisat sve kaj napišem...ovaj prvi post zanemarite  :Wink:

----------


## modesty4

Cure, svima za što kome  treba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ a posebno čekalicama bete da se nastavi pozitivan niz~~~~~~

----------


## matahari

iz tvojih usta u Božje uši. čestitam svima na svemu!




> Cure, svima za što kome  treba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ a posebno čekalicama bete da se nastavi pozitivan niz~~~~~~

----------


## ZO

za predivne bete  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
za sve djevojke ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Kadauna

I ja bih čestitala svim curama na testovima, prekrasnim betama i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv i srčeko koji ćete vidjeti. 

Čekalicama strpljenja do početka stimulacije, do punkcije, do transfera, do testova, bete. 


Nudim frišku mirišljavu kavicu :Coffee:

----------


## Cannisa

Predivne bete :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## šniki

Kadauna je to tako lijepo sročila, kao i obično......(poeta, nema šta)...

Bum si srknula malo kavice, jer Meli đipa od 6h.....treba mi malo kofeina!!!!

(Kadauna draga, predivno zgledaš i baš mi te bilo milo sresti) :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ina33

Wow, azrijelka, čestitam  :Smile: !!!

Puno sreće, cure!!!

----------


## tigrical

Ajme koliko super beta! Čestitam cure!

----------


## loks

nema me par dana a ovdi špica nad špicama. koliko puno lipih novosti...neću ni pokušat nabrajat sve i svakoga jer bi sigurno nekog zabila zato za sve lipe bete  :Very Happy: ...sretno mamicama koje će zbog njih uskoro "morati podnijeti" velike trbušiće...nek vam ovo bude najljepše razdoblje života!
mojim dragim istrijankama velika  :Kiss: , kad će opeda kavica...baš sam se navukla  :Wink: 
svim tužnicama  :Love: ...nemojte dugo ostati tužne, doć će i naše vrime sreće!
svim ostalim čekalicama, pikalicama, onima koje kuju planove za dalje (posebno jednoj lipoj malici  :Wink: ) puno sreće, snage i pozitivne energije!
ja sam pronta, jučer pokupovala pola apoteke, medicinski brat se zagrijava i sve je lagano u niskom startu, samo čekamo da opali onaj pištolj za start. sutra počinje bockanje, a ja sam začudo cool (ne daju mi više smajlića a takooo su dobriii). Sa iglama skoro pa sam na ti (barem za sada dok nismo u bliskom kontaktu, dok su još u kašetinu), Mb se ne javlja ama baš ni na jedan moj mail, a ja sam i dalje cool, sve radim na kraju po feelingu, ionako će biti ono što mora biti koliko god se ja pilala ili nepilala. 
oplostite cuje na ovako dugom postu al ja kad pišem pišem da svima dosadim...nadam se da je na odbr to dozvoljeno...mislite na mene, vibrajte i šaljite pozitivu, trebat će mi, a ja javljam novosti...
Pusa!!!

----------


## bebach

predivne bete!!!...svim curama čestitke od srca i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prekrasne, mirne, dosadne trudnoće!  :Very Happy: 
*čekalicama* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
*Dodirko* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za brz oporavak!

----------


## bebach

*loks* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do svemira i nazad!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## andream

loks, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za buduću Mb trudnicu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Charlie

*loks* ~~~~~~~ za mariborsku bebu ili bebice
*andream* ~~~~~~~~~ za novi start

Cure čestitam na lijepim betama!  :Very Happy:

----------


## sivka

> *loks* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do svemira i nazad!!!


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## linalena

Počinjem sutra s Decapepytilom!!!!!! Do ponedjeljka i u utorak opet gore

Kaj raditi s iglama i špricama, bacati ih u obično smeće ili nositi u apoteku????

----------


## Gabi25

loks u istoj smo kaši, jedva čekam pokret sutra sa bockanjem, nakon jednog stimuliranog već se osjećam kao veteranka :Laughing:  
isto tako mi na mailove iz Mb ne odgovaraju ali ne živciram se, bar ne još :Cool: 

cure svima za što god vam treba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lucija83

Loks ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od srca ti želim da ti ovaj postupak uspije!!!!

----------


## rozalija

> za predivne bete 
> za sve djevojke ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## rozalija

> Loks ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od srca ti želim da ti ovaj postupak uspije!!!!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude za 5+.

----------


## sretna35

*loks, Gabi, linalena* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da vam ovo budu uspješni postupci  :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

> Počinjem sutra s Decapepytilom!!!!!! Do ponedjeljka i u utorak opet gore
> 
> Kaj raditi s iglama i špricama, bacati ih u obično smeće ili nositi u apoteku????


igle nakon upotrebe ponovno zaklopi originalim poklopcem i baci u kućno smeće

----------


## Sumskovoce

*loks, Gabi, Linalena, Lucija83* neka nam je sretan ovaj postuapk!!!!! Moja M je stigla, sutra se ide po lijekove, a ja bih najradije obukla kabanicu i krenula na noge put Rijeke....
Nikad me u životu M nije tako obradovala kao danas!
Cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~od srca svima da nam se želje napokom ispune!
Istrijanke, dok ste vi uživale na kavici ja sam brala masline i mislila na vas....

----------


## sretna35

*sumskovoce* uspješan postupak i tebi želim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 (_o kako se sječam tog naleta energije uoči postupka, ja uvijek razmišljala da pješke krenem na Sljeme)_

----------


## loks

draga *sumskovoce* drago mi je da ti je m napokon stigla. znači li to da ćemo skupa početi sa bockanjem, jer si mi rekla 2. dan da počinješ jelda?

----------


## loks

ne znam di bi pitala pa ću ovdi...cure koje znaju nek me upute di mogu pronaći više podataka o endometriju, dal postoji post baš na tu temu, ne mogu naći baš ništa?

----------


## tlatincica

Loks for you Debljina endometrija
Sumskovoce sretno! ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## maca2

Cure, bila nadas na 1.uzv - vidi se gestacijska vrećica smještena u maternici (znači nije vanmaternična), ali imam i nekoliko malih hematoma.
Je li netko od vas imao sličnu situaciju? Dr. je rekla da moram strogo mirovati i stavljati utrogestane. Sljedeći tjedan opet na uzv da vidimo što se događa - trebala bi se vidjeti neka žumanjčana?

----------


## lucija83

Sumskovoce Gabi25 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretn  o!!!!!!!

----------


## angel 1

*Şvima* puuuno sreće u postupcima, evo za promjenu malo sretnih zvjezdica **************************************************  **

*Rozalija*.. princeza je preslatka  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Snekica

*Maca2*, ako se ne varam, mislim da je Ginger imala hematom/e, a nekidan je rodila malu slatkicu. Probaj je pitati, stvarno mislim da je to bila ona. 
A ovima koje su od sutra na igli poručujem samo da se ne bi navukle previše na to! Ovaj put vam opraštamo, ali drugi već ne!  :Grin: 
Ostalim curama u niskom ili visokom startu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy:  za naaaaaaaaaaasssssss!

----------


## sara38

Svim trudnicama  :Heart:  :Heart:  i onima koje će to biti  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Dakle rozalija  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Denny

Mi danas bili na uzv... 10+5
Na žalost, jedna bebica više nije s nama.  :Crying or Very sad: 
Bez ikakvih simptoma, bez kapi krvi... Samo je nestala... 
Jednojajčani blizanci koji su ostali su dobro, mašu nožicama, veliki su... Prave male srećice. 
Ja sam ipak malo tužna...  :Crying or Very sad: 
Nadam se da će ih mišić koji je otišao čuvati da sve bude ok do kraja.

----------


## mare41

Denny vjerujemo u anđele :Love:

----------


## sivka

:Love:  :Love:  Denny... :Love:

----------


## AnneMary

Draga Denny i meni je žao, ali kad promisliš  bolje da se takve stvari događaju ranije nego da kasnije ugrozi i druge bebice.
Malo je čudno to kako je samo nestala, postavlja mi se pitanje da se nije sakrila  iza blizanaca.
Sjećam se da je netko svaki put na uzv-u vidio jednu bebu više.
na prvom uzv-u jedna, na drugom dvoje a na trećem troje!

iskreno volila bih da je i to slučaj kod tebe!

Sretno dalje, da sve bude u redu!

----------


## matahari

draga Denny...zaista mi je žao!!! 



> Mi danas bili na uzv... 10+5
> Na žalost, jedna bebica više nije s nama. 
> Bez ikakvih simptoma, bez kapi krvi... Samo je nestala... 
> Jednojajčani blizanci koji su ostali su dobro, mašu nožicama, veliki su... Prave male srećice. 
> Ja sam ipak malo tužna... 
> Nadam se da će ih mišić koji je otišao čuvati da sve bude ok do kraja.

----------


## Denny

> Malo je čudno to kako je samo nestala, postavlja mi se pitanje da se nije sakrila  iza blizanaca.


Mislim da se nije sakrila jer je dr. spomenuo da se vidi prazna gv sa ostatcima ploda koji će se do kraja apsorbirati.

----------


## klara

Denny žao mi je zbog jedne bebice. Čuvaj i mazi dva mala srca  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## modesty4

Denny drži nam se!!

----------


## tiki_a

Denny, žao mi je za jednu mrvicu jer jednako si se vezala za sve tri, ali sama znaš da je ovako puno manji rizik sada za vas troje, ma kako to grubo zvučalo. Šaljem vam puno~~~~~~~~

----------


## žanet

Svim novim trudnicama želim urednu,mirnu,sretnu trudnoću i na kraju zdravu,lijepu dječicu.
Svima koji su u postupku puno sreće!!!! :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Sela

> Mi danas bili na uzv... 10+5
> Na žalost, jedna bebica više nije s nama. 
> Bez ikakvih simptoma, bez kapi krvi... Samo je nestala... 
> Jednojajčani blizanci koji su ostali su dobro, mašu nožicama, veliki su... Prave male srećice. 
> Ja sam ipak malo tužna... 
> Nadam se da će ih mišić koji je otišao čuvati da sve bude ok do kraja.


 *Denny* zasuzile su mi  oci na ovaj tvoj post..uopce ne znam sto reci.Mozda je stvarno tako bolje,djecica ce ti biti snaznija,zdravija 
i bit ce manji rizik i za njih i za tebe..Pa-pa mali misek,andjelic :Sad:

----------


## Lua

U ovih par dana koooliko novih trudnica,pa da ne preskočim-svima čestitke  :Heart: 

Čekalicama bete puno,puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~

Cure, za što god vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## andream

Denny, žao mi je zbog mrvice, ali bolje da je odmah na početku tako nego kasnije (tako jei meni rekao doc kad sam izgubila odmah na početku drugu "bebicu", ustvari je to bila gestacijska. A sad vibrice do neba za dvije srećice ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sretna35

*Denny* kao što i sama kažeš blizanci su _jako dobro,veliki, veseli, aktivni_  :Zaljubljen:  pa to je velika sreća ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude dobro do kraja

----------


## Bebel

> *Denny* kao što i sama kažeš blizanci su _jako dobro,veliki, veseli, aktivni_  pa to je velika sreća ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude dobro do kraja


Potpisujem  
*Denny* šaljem ti veliki **

----------


## Bebel

*Rozi*, princeza je medena  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## maca2

Denny  :Love: , jako mi je žao zbog tvoje bebice koja te napustila...ona će sada biti anđeo čuvar ovim dvjema  :Saint: 
Curam koje počinju sa stimulacijom za MB želim da ponove moj uspjeh  :Grin: 

p.s. znam da nije vezano za temu, ali ne znam gdje da pitam:

*Zna li neka od trudnica veličinu svog gestacijskog mjehurća s prvog UZV-a?* Moj je danas na 5+2 bio 0.49c.
Pokušala nešto izguglati o tome ali nigdje ne nalazim mjere gest.mjeh. po tjednima. Čisto me zanima jel to u redu, danas me gin. uplašila s ovim hematomima što je našla pa sam skroz zaboravila pitati je li veličina gest.mjehurića u redu.

----------


## Snekica

> *Denny* zasuzile su mi  oci na ovaj tvoj post..uopce ne znam sto reci.Mozda je stvarno tako bolje,djecica ce ti biti snaznija,zdravija 
> i bit ce manji rizik i za njih i za tebe..Pa-pa mali misek,andjelic


U potpunosti potpisujem, i još jednom kažem Denny da mi je jako žao što se to moralo dogoditi! :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## bublica3

*Denny*  :Love:  :Heart:  :Heart: 

 :Kiss:

----------


## bublica3

*Pinky* neka ti je sa SREĆOM ~~~~~~~ :Very Happy: ~~~~~~za ludi tulum u labu~~~ :Dancing Fever: ~~~~ :Joggler: ~~~~~ :Sing: ~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

> Denny žao mi je zbog jedne bebice. Čuvaj i mazi dva mala srca


Drži se draga i mazi svoje dvije male mrvice. Pusica velika za tebe i tvoje mrvice.

----------


## rozalija

> *Pinky* neka ti je sa SREĆOM ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za ludi tulum u labu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


milion ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ti šaljemo moja Jelenčica i ja. Joj samo da znaš kako navijamo za tebe.

----------


## Snekica

Pinky :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , time for party!!!

----------


## Pinky

joj, a ja se mislila prošvercati i za 20 dana samo dreknit da sam trudna  :Laughing: 

hvala vam!!! cilo vrime sam tako opuštena, da sam prvi puta uvjerena da bi ovo moglo dobro završiti. od straha nisam ništa ni spominjala.

nadam se dobrim vjestima iz laba sutra

nadam se da će biti peta/osma sreća, kad već nije htjela biti treća

----------


## ksena28

Denny, baš mi je žao zbog bebice! Odsada ćeš imati još više anđeoske prašine da te prati do kraja trudnoće... 

Pinkušo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba i natrag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## klara

> p.s. znam da nije vezano za temu, ali ne znam gdje da pitam:
> 
> *Zna li neka od trudnica veličinu svog gestacijskog mjehurća s prvog UZV-a?* Moj je danas na 5+2 bio 0.49c.
> ...


Meni nisu rekli veličinu. nismo ni pitali. Opusti se maca, but će sve u redu. Sunčica i ja smo svašta prošle, krvarenja, strahovanja, bolnicu i gomilu ultrazvuka, pa je na kraju bilo sve u redu. Bebica je odlučila ostati kod tebe i gotovo  :Smile: 

Pinky sretno!

----------


## linalena

jutro svima

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim čekalicama koječega, beta, punkcija, transfera

Rozalije kak je Jelena lijepa bebica, prekrasna, pusa velka

I ja se prijavljujem da sam od jutros u 7 na igli, tjedan dana Dec.(22dc) pa u utorak na kontrolu za dalje

----------


## rose

*Denny*žao mi je što se to moralo dogodit.... drži se i čuvaj male mrvice!!!!
*Pinky* sretno,držim fige...
svim ostalima također puno sreće........................

----------


## sivka

> jutro svima
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim čekalicama koječega, beta, punkcija, transfera
> 
> Rozalije kak je Jelena lijepa bebica, prekrasna, pusa velka
> 
> I ja se prijavljujem da sam od jutros u 7 na igli, tjedan dana Dec.(22dc) pa u utorak na kontrolu za dalje


bravo linalena  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!!
pusek svima... 
onima za punkcije ~~~~~~~~~~~~~malo za hrabrost...
za tulume u labosu.. :Joggler:  :Preskace uze:

----------


## Bebel

Evo kasno-jutarnje... :Coffee: 

*Pinky* go-go...  :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sretna35

> *Zna li neka od trudnica veličinu svog gestacijskog mjehurća s prvog UZV-a?* Moj je danas na 5+2 bio 0.49c.
> Pokušala nešto izguglati o tome ali nigdje ne nalazim mjere gest.mjeh. po tjednima. Čisto me zanima jel to u redu, danas me gin. uplašila s ovim hematomima što je našla pa sam skroz zaboravila pitati je li veličina gest.mjehurića u redu.


_Evo samo za tebe draga vadim svoje trudničke papire i čitam: 13. 3. 2009. TT4+6/7_
_U maternici se prikaže inicijalni gestacijski mjehur promjera 5,7 mm. Na desnom jajniku žuto tijelo 17 mm._

----------


## sretna35

*Bebel* hvala na jutarnjoj finoj kavici baš treba u ovo kišno jutro

*Pinky* _sretan postupak i tebi želim i da ovo bude rekorder mjesec što se trudnoća tiče baš u inat lošem zakonu i svim nepovoljnim okolnostima protiv kojih se borimo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~_

_svima_

----------


## bebach

*loks, Šumskica, Gabi25, linalena, lucija83, Pinky* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretnooo!!! :Very Happy: 




> *Denny* kao što i sama kažeš blizanci su _jako dobro,veliki, veseli, aktivni_  pa to je velika sreća ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude dobro do kraja


*Denny*  :Love: 

*rozalija* Jelenčica je preslatka!  :Kiss: 
a evo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i za moje drage Istrijanke koje nisam spomenula *mare157 i Snekica*!!!

----------


## aneri

Evo se i ja pridružujem jutarnjoj kavi. Od ponedjeljka sam na Menopurima, a Decapeptyl bockam već više od dva tjedna. Uff, lagano se približava finale, ali definitvno je lakše uz ove stranice, pogotovo kad se čitaju vijesti o ovim prekrasnim betama, cure svu sreću vam želim.

----------


## kerolajn5

aneri..vidim da i ti imaš endometriozu ,,koliko si ju puta imala? i jel je i trnutno prisutna ?

----------


## aneri

Saznala sam za nju 2007. i imala laparo, ali se ponovo vratila. Imam je na lijevom jajniku i zadnji nalaz kaže: lijevi jajnik dim. 4,5x2,9mm sa endometriomom od 2,9mm, ali su mi u Mb dali zeleno svjetlo za postupak. Jedino me frka ako ovaj put ne uspije da ću onda morati opet na operaciju.

----------


## kerolajn5

ja ju isto trenutno imam al kažu da nije operativna još..sad je isto negdje 2,8 i još jedna malo manja ..al isto forsiraju da što prije se beba napravi.. ni meni se baš neide na još jednu operaciju ..jer sam prošle godine bila na dvije ,, nadam se da ćemo uspijeti :Wink: )..čekam inekcije pa krećem u akciju  :Smile:

----------


## aneri

Ma razumijem te, to sranje je nevjerojatno. Držim palčeve za nadolazeću akciju!

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure  , ja sam sutra na punkciji, drzite mi fige   !!

----------


## Darkica

> cure  , ja sam sutra na punkciji, drzite mi fige   !!


 :Love:

----------


## sivka

> cure  , ja sam sutra na punkciji, drzite mi fige   !!


evo da malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što lakšu i bezbolniju punkciju~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## lucija83

Crvenkapica i Darkica sretno cure i da vam prođe što bezbolnije evo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## MALECKA

*loks, Gabi, linalena, sumskovoce* ,* lucija83,*  *Pinky, aneri* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno  :Joggler: 
*maca2* da prođu hematomi pa da bude super i dosadna trudnoća
*Denny* 
*crvenkapica77* *za brzu i bezbolnu punkciju*
*Rozalija prekrasna beba 
*

*Svima za što god vam treba* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

*Crvenkapica, Darkica*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dovoljno js da prihvate svoje dečke!
*Bebach,* *loks, Vockica,** Mare157, Pinky** Gabi25, kerolajn, aneri, linalena, lucija83 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*za bingo postupak!

----------


## tigrical

> *loks, Gabi, linalena, sumskovoce* ,* lucija83,*  *Pinky, aneri* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno 
> *maca2* da prođu hematomi pa da bude super i dosadna trudnoća
> *Denny* 
> *crvenkapica77* *za brzu i bezbolnu punkciju*
> *Rozalija prekrasna beba 
> *
> 
> *Svima za što god vam treba* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


sve je super napisano!

----------


## MALECKA

Evo javljam beta je danas 167 znači u dva dana je narasla samo za 25 i to nije nikako dobro...veli doktor da jesam trudna i da su se valjda primili svi, a da se valjda jedan gasi...a što ako je samo jedan....u petak opet ponovit betu...tužnica  sam  :Sad:

----------


## aleksandraj

Malecka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se ponovi scenario nase Ginger (vidi njenu pricu)

----------


## maja8

malecka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1 da sve bude ok

----------


## žanet

Malecka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~za rast  bete.

----------


## pino

evo teksta o gestacijskoj i zumanjcanoj vrecici
u tekstu je link na tablicu s mjerama

http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...-mpo&Itemid=77 

sretno!

----------


## maca2

Malecka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude dobro i da te barem jedna bebuška razveseli za 8 mjeseci!

----------


## maca2

> evo teksta o gestacijskoj i zumanjcanoj vrecici
> u tekstu je link na tablicu s mjerama
> 
> http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...-mpo&Itemid=77 
> 
> sretno!


Hvala na linku. Malo sam sad zabrinuta po ovoj tablici gest.vrećica bi za 5 tjedana trebala biti 1cm, a moja je jučer na 5+2 bila 0,5cm. Nema još niti žumanjčane ni ploda.
Izludit ću čekajući do sljedećg četvrtka na uzv, ali tada ću barem znati na čemu sam jer bi s e tada moralo vidjeti sve (gest.,žumanjčana i plod+srce).

----------


## modesty4

*maca2* pokušaj se ne sekirati.Znam da za to nema šanse, ali i ja ludim jer sa 18dnt3d bila na UZV-u koji je kaže dr. nešto pokazao u kavumu, ali mi nije zvučala baš uvjerljivo, a kada sam je otvoreno pitala da li je to normalno za ovaj stadij samo mi je rekla da UZV nije svemoguć. Sve je to meni jasno, ali kod nas je strah i stres za našeg bebača toliki da je to nemoguće opisati.
Kada pišete 5+4 ili 5+2 pretpostavljam da govorite o tjednima trudnoće+dani?? Ako jest i to je individualno, jer primjerice moja punkcija je bila 17 dan ciklusa,a nečija je bila 10, znači gledano u tjednima od 1 dana menge u startu je među nama razlika cijeli tjedan gledano za računanje tjedana trudnoće. Griješim li?

----------


## Gabi25

maca2 znam da je teško, ali probaj se do uzv-a ne živcirati toliko i uspoređivati mjere sa onima na netu. Trudna si i uživaj :Love: 

Svima puno sreće u postupcima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## rozalija

> Malecka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude dobro i da te barem jedna bebuška razveseli za 8 mjeseci!


X

----------


## tiki_a

MALECKA, bit će sve kako treba~~~~~~~~
crvenkapica77, znači sutra  :Klap: ~~~~~~šaljem
linalena~~~~~~za uspješne pikice
Pinky~~~~~~~~+
lucija83  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Dodirko

:Zaljubljen: *rozalija* djevojčica ti je uistinu prekrasna :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Dodirko

*Denny,* vjerujem da Te je uhvatila tuga.  :Love:  Malo odtuguj ali diši sretno zbog svojih blizančeka.   :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sela

*Malecka* probaj vjerovati doktoru..i cekaj sljedecu betu!!Vibram da ce pokazati lijepi rast!!!
*Maca* nepotrebno si sama sebi zadale muke jer mozda si prerano otisla na UZV,ja sam danas 5+2
pa znam da je jos rano za cvrstu info o bebici koju nosim.Nije uzalud meni receno 15.11.za UZV.Ali
znam da kad je covjek nestrpljiv,nema pomoci.Sigurna sam da ce sve biti u okvirima,samo se jos malo strpi.
pusa svima

----------


## sretna35

*maca2* vidiš kod moje trudnoće je starost trudnoće kao i veličina gestacijske vrlo slična tvojoj (ali manja od 1 cm), a vidiš kolikog sam derana rodila 4.600 i sve je bilo OK, stoga ne beri brigu već uživaj u prvim trudničkim danima

*malecka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude ok

*Dodirko* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoj oporavak i da se uskoro veselo družimo

*crvenkapica77* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnju uspješnu i bezbolnu punkciju

*andream* za sutrašnji siguran start ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

svima  :Heart:  i  :Bye:

----------


## kerolajn5

crvenkapica77 držim fige da punkcija prođe uspješno i da ovaj puta bude dobitna kombinacija ,,malecka bit će sve uredu..mora biti ..maca 2..čestitam ti na trudnodnoći..nemoj se sekirati,,  svima ostalima sretnoooo

----------


## tiki_a

Dodirko  :Heart: 
andream, jedva čekam sutra~~~~~~
kiara, jel' bolje?~~~~~~

----------


## MALECKA

Ma mora biti sve dobro...normalno je da sam se uplašila, ali neću tugovati prije vremena.....mazim i pazim svoje bebice  :Shy kiss:

----------


## Lua

> cure  , ja sam sutra na punkciji, drzite mi fige   !!


Sretno Crvenkapice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Malecka-da bude dobro ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

i još puno,puno svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

drage moje, samo da vas na brzinu pozdravim i pošaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve

stiglo je još jedno moje čudo, ma savršena je  :Zaljubljen: 
ne mogu vam opisati koliko sam sretna  :Heart: 
želim vam da što prije osjetite takvu sreću  

 :Kiss:

----------


## linalena

Crvenkapice i Darkica i ostale koke koje danas idu na punkciju
 puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bezbolnu punkciju,
 puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za puno kvalitetnih stanica,
 puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobitni postupak.

Ginger čestitamm i jedva čekam slikicu (usput to mi je tako lijepi običaj na ovom forum stavljanja slikice dugo očekivanog djeteta u avatar)

Svim pikalicama puno sreće a čekalicama da im vrijeme brže prođe do ooogromne bete

Trudnicama PUSA OGROMNA

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Ginger*  :Very Happy:  ČESTITAM!!!!! Dobrodošlica malenom čudu!!!!
*Maca2, Malecka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ iz petnih žila, sve će bit OK, mazite trudničke trbušćiće i vjerujte u svoje bebice!   :Kiss: 
*Denny*  :Love:  žao mi je za jednu bebicu, ona je sad anđeo čuvar svoje braće! 
*Pinky, linalena, anery, crvenkapica, Lucija 83* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam ovo bude BINGO postupak!
*sretna35, loks, tlatincica, Lucija83, bebach, Snekica, tigrical* Hvala na vibricama! Velika  :Kiss:  za vas! 
Cure drage, koje navijate, vibrate i vjerujete u naš uspjeh - Vi ste od sada moji anđeli čuvari!!!

Ja sam od jučer pikalica, cijelu sam večer s ponosom gledala svoju prvu flekicu na buši i bila ponosna do neba...jako se radujem  :Very Happy:  i uživam u vjeri da će se naša najveća želja ispuniti...

----------


## mare41

iva77~~~~~~~~~~za danas
Malecka~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mimek

*Ginger* i ovdje čestitke i nadam se da ću i ja uskoro držati u rukama svoje zlato. Sutra idem na skidanje serklaže tako da ću nekoliko dana mirovati da što duže budemo princeza i ja skupa, a mislim da će moje sljedeće javljanje biti u dvoje  :Zaljubljen: 

*rozi* prekrasna ti je beba

svim pikalicama sretno
svim čekalicama strpljenja
svim tužnima puno utjehe i nade u sljedeće postupke

mislim da vam uspjesi nas 39+ ulijevaju nadu i zato cure držite se jer nije kasno  :Kiss:

----------


## Joss

Dugo me nije bilo ovdje, vidim da ima puno novih trudnica i bebica pa da vas sve izljubim i čestitam  :Kiss: .
Curama u akciji puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Tužnicama  :Love: 
*maca 2* na 5+2 gv 2 mm
*modesty4* da to su tjedni i dani trudnoće, oni će ti se računati prema zadnjoj m iako si u pravu kad da to može značiti i cijeli tjedan razlike.Sada u ranoj trudnoći tjedan dana je puno i dosta utječe na to što će se vidjeti na uzv.
Meni su tek pred porod izračunali termin prema ivf-u i rodila sam točno na 40 tt.( Ma bit će sve ok... :Yes: )

----------


## sretna35

[QUOTE=Sumskovoce;1739557]*Ginger*  :Very Happy:  ČESTITAM!!!!! Dobrodošlica malenom čudu!!!!
*Maca2, Malecka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ iz petnih žila, sve će bit OK, mazite trudničke trbušćiće i vjerujte u svoje bebice!  :Kiss: 
*Denny*  :Love:  žao mi je za jednu bebicu, ona je sad anđeo čuvar svoje braće! 
*Pinky, linalena, anery, crvenkapica, Lucija 83* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam ovo bude BINGO postupak!
*sretna35, loks, tlatincica, Lucija83, bebach, Snekica, tigrical* Hvala na vibricama! Velika  :Kiss:  za vas! 
Cure drage, koje navijate, vibrate i vjerujete u naš uspjeh - Vi ste od sada moji anđeli čuvari!!!



xxx

----------


## angel 1

*Ginger* iskrene čestitke na malom čudu  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Svima curkama u postupcima puno sreće , a čekalicama bete i ostalog puno snage i strpljenja **********************

----------


## kiara79

> *Ginger* iskrene čestitke na malom čudu  
> Svima curkama u postupcima puno sreće , a čekalicama bete i ostalog puno snage i strpljenja **********************


ovo ću samo potpisati....
tiki_a još se ne mogu sastavit sa sobom....moram ovo odtugovat.. :Crying or Very sad: 

svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lucija83

Tiki_a  :Kiss:  za tebe!!
svim curama vibrice do neba saljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 
A ja sam od danas pikalica kratki protokol imam eto pusa svima!!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*kiara79*  :Love:  odtuguj draga...brzo ćeš ponovo u akciju i nove pobjede! 
*crvenkapica i darkica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bezbolnu punkciju
 :Kiss:  svim curama u akciji!

Pitanjce - da li je obvezatno primat inekcije svaki dan u isto vrijeme, onako 100% isto vrijeme? Ili se smije varirat 30 minuta gore-dole?

----------


## lucija83

Smije se varirati bar su meni tako danas rekli.1 sat gore dole.

----------


## bebach

> *Ginger*  ČESTITAM!!!!! Dobrodošlica malenom čudu!!!!
> *Maca2, Malecka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ iz petnih žila, sve će bit OK, mazite trudničke trbušćiće i vjerujte u svoje bebice!


 *X*
*loks, Snekica, mare157, Šumskica, linalena, Lucija83,Pinky,crvenkapica,darkica,anery,karolajn ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*iz  :Heart:  pa si uzmite za šta god vam treba!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## kerolajn5

gdje je crvenkapica??? kako je prošla punkcija ??????????????

----------


## Snekica

Srela je vuka pa sad odmara!  :Grin:   Šala! Jaaavi seee! Čekamo te!

----------


## Snekica

Izvještaj od sinoćnjeg pregleda kod moje soc. gin. desno folikul 13x11mm, uterus uredne teksture sa trocrtnim c. odjekom 6 mm. Dr zadovoljna kako izgledam iznutra, i kaže da je šteta ne otići na prirodnjak jer da joj se stanje svega sviđa. Pa rekoh, zašto ne! I ono malo sumnje koju sam možda i imala, nestala je dok je objašnjavala stanje. Ako je netko ujutro u Petrovoj nek se javi!

----------


## Dodirko

> stiglo je još jedno moje čudo, ma savršena je 
> ne mogu vam opisati koliko sam sretna


Ginger sva sam se rastopila.....  Čestitam još jednom.
Bebe su stvarno savršenstvo prirode.....

----------


## ina33

Za malecku i sve cure u postupku ~~~~!!!!

----------


## linalena

Kakve su nuspojeve Decapeptyla??? Kakve gonala?

Što uzimate još uz postupak i u kojem dijelu? Ja bi uzimala folnu, zapravo uzimam ju već valjda 2 godine skoro pa stalno, andol se uzima u kojem dijelu???? Pokušavam cucalti tablete matične mliječi i Cvitamina al se rijetko jako rijetko sjetim
Pijem puno čaja s medom i limunom, sok od cikle+jabuka , ananas, nar????

----------


## zedra

> Kakve su nuspojeve Decapeptyla??? Kakve gonala?
> 
> Što uzimate još uz postupak i u kojem dijelu? Ja bi uzimala folnu, zapravo uzimam ju već valjda 2 godine skoro pa stalno, andol se uzima u kojem dijelu???? Pokušavam cucalti tablete matične mliječi i Cvitamina al se rijetko jako rijetko sjetim
> Pijem puno čaja s medom i limunom, sok od cikle+jabuka , ananas, nar????


ja baš razmišljam otvoriti temu npr. kako se osjećamo tijekom postupka? Meni je danas 2. dan Decapetyla, a imam još 6 dana Logesta (pijem po 2 tbl zbog krvarenja). Ovako jadno, bijedno, nervozno, tužno, pesimisticno, depresivno se u životu nisam osjećala. Pocelo je od kada uzimam 2 tbl. Logesta. Od danas se i preznojavam, imam valove vrućine, glavobolju...ma užas! E sada, ili je to od navedene terapije ili si ja polako utirem put u Vrapce, vrag bi ga znao!

Tužnicama  :Love: ...
svima drugima ~~~~~~~za sve što vam treba.

----------


## matahari

ja imam potrebu prijaviti da mi dani jaaaaaaaaako sporo prolaze...

----------


## sivka

> ja imam potrebu prijaviti da mi dani jaaaaaaaaako sporo prolaze...



x

----------


## Gabi25

zedra i ja sam imala jednu fazu pijenja logesta sa sličnim nuspojavama- depresija, pesimizam, propitivanja zašto uopće idem u postupak kad neće uspjeti, blablabla... Sad me to prošlo i od kad se jučer pikam potpuna suprotnost- optimizam, vjera u uspjeh, ma sve suprotno...
Možda si i ja utirem put u Vrapče, ko bi ga znao... :Rolling Eyes: 
Izdrži još tih par dana tableta i sve će biti ok :Love: 

iva žao mi je :Sad: 
snekice sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i svima ostalima za što god vam treba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

zedra  :Laughing: , oprosti, ali ja nisam u postupku a tako se osjećam. ~~~~~za tebe.
crvenkapica77 sa folikulima na sunce!~~~~~~~~~~
Hej Ginger, pa ti si već s nama, svaka čast, curicama  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  i dodata  :Kiss:  mrvici maloj
Snekica ~~~~~~za neočekivani prirodnjak. Nek' ti bude kao kod Ginger sa prvom curicom  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

*Ginger*, čestitam, nisam skužila da si već tu  :Smile: !!!

----------


## linalena

Zedra mi smo na istom tempu pikanja, drugi dan Dec. jedino ja nemam taj logest

Matahari da brzo prođu dani do BETURINE

----------


## Snekica

[QUOTE=tiki_a;
 Nek' ti bude kao kod Ginger sa prvom curicom  :Smile: [/QUOTE]

Potpisujem u potpunosti! Voljela bi Gingerin scenarij, čak i mix oba dva njena binga!  :Klap: 
Ginger,  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Snekica

Crvenkapice, javi se!

----------


## MALECKA

> Kakve su nuspojeve Decapeptyla??? Kakve gonala?
> 
> Što uzimate još uz postupak i u kojem dijelu? Ja bi uzimala folnu, zapravo uzimam ju već valjda 2 godine skoro pa stalno, andol se uzima u kojem dijelu???? Pokušavam cucalti tablete matične mliječi i Cvitamina al se rijetko jako rijetko sjetim
> Pijem puno čaja s medom i limunom, sok od cikle+jabuka , ananas, nar????


Ovako ja od Decapeptyla nisam imala nikakve nuspojeve. Gonal me napuhavao i pitala sam dr. i rekao je da je to normalno. Rekao je da Brevicid zna biti gadan, ali ja sam ga čisto dobro podnosila. Više me mučio Suprefact sprej od njega sam spavala po 2 sata nakon uzimanja i bezveze plakala  :Wink: ...

Danas sam bila kod svojeg dr. i radio mi je ultrazvuk, ali još se ništa ne vidi ima neka crtica za koju je rekao: "Možda" pa se i dalje nadam. Sutra vadimo betu pa ćemo vidit. Uglavnom zacementirala sam se u krevet i što bude bude...

Za trudnice* macu2, azrijelka 36*  puno dobrih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Joggler: 

*loks, Snekica, mare157, Šumskica, linalena, Lucija83,Pinky,crvenkapica,darkica,anery,karolajn*, *matahari* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno :Preskace uze: 
*Svima za što god vam treba* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy:

----------


## modesty4

Samo ću vam prijaviti betu 20dnt3d 2523,0! Raste!! Malo sam ipak mirnija, a vidjet ćemo sutra što UZV kaže!

----------


## andream

Modesty, ~~~~~~~~~~~ za UZV.
Malecka, ~~~~~~~~ za veeeeliki broj.
I ja želim scenarij od Ginger, vidjet ćemo uskoro da li će i biti  :Smile:

----------


## Sela

Bravo za betu *Modesty*..!!!!Ja cu na UZV u ponedjeljak 25dnt.

----------


## aneri

Zedra, ja sam imala iste takve simptome dok sam bila na kontracepciji, ja sam pila Cilest. Depresija, pa onda euforija, preznojavanje, spavala sam kao na straži, ni na što se nisam mogla skoncentrirati, užas, samoj sebi sam djelovala kao klimakterična baba. Sad od kad ih ne pijem je sve ok. Od Decapeptyla se napuhujem i imam zatvor, ali glava je čista pa je sve lakše, tako da vjerujem da je bilo od tableta.
Modesty i malecka šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.
Ja sam danas samoinicijativno otišla na još jedan uzv prije Maribora, i trenutno stanje na 6dc je 5 vidljivih folikula na desnom jajniku od 5mm i 3 na lijevom od 4mm.

----------


## zedra

aneri, sretno s tvojim flikulićima. 
Crvenkapice, pa ti si kao "Gdje je Jura", sretno s js, lijep rezultat. Mogla bih i ja potegnuti do CITA, što je tih 500 km.
Modesty i ostale curke ~~~~~~za UZV, za folikuliće, js, bete i sve ostalo....

Moram priznati da mi je lakše kad vidim da je ovo moje stanje ipak od tbl., već sam se zabrinula da sam skroz skrenula. Kaže mi muž veceras-hajde, pricaj malo sa mnom-,a ja njemu-ne mogu, preteško mi je pricati- :Laughing: 
Nakon toga je rekao da je ovo zadnji postupak, bez obzira na ishod, jer se to ne može više izdržati!! A ljubav moja! :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

evooooooooo meeeeeee...malo sam spavala, pa imala goste  pa  onda mm daj lezi ostavi se kompj.  pa malo  svratim i nikako da napisem nesto  i ovdje,

modesty,  drago mi je, sretno sutra na uzv!!

cure hvala sto mislite na mene, ja sam ok, super,  punkcija  prosla da ne moze bolje, hvala ekipi iz CITA,  
imamo 5js
sutra cemo znati vise   ....pusa svima

----------


## bebach

*Snekica* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sretna35

:Coffee: evo jutarnje kavice

*malecka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da raste beta i ona crtica i tvoj trbuščić

*modesty* ua UZV ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## crvenkapica77

meni transfer  u nedelju   3dpt

----------


## kiara79

super crvenkapice...kaj oni ne idu na blastice..

ja danas dobila M...baš sam si onak...bljaaak...

----------


## crvenkapica77

> meni transfer  u nedelju   3dpt


malo sam  pobrkala   nije  3dpt   :Rolling Eyes:    vec  3  -dan   
kiara  da idu cesto ali eto.......kod mene ne

----------


## Sumskovoce

*crvenkapica*  :Very Happy:  jupi za punkciju i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobar transfer i super mrvice!!!!
*Snekica*  :Very Happy:  u akciju draga! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za BINGO!
*Modesty* prekrasna beta! 
*Malecka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od srca i drž se kreveta, bit će sve OK!

Kod mene još uvijek nema nuspojava Decapeptila, večeras počinjem s Monopurima + Decapeptil...javim vam sutra kako sve to podnosim...
*kiara79*  :Love:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> malo sam pobrkala nije 3dpt  vec 3 -dan 
> kiara da idu cesto ali eto.......kod mene ne


crvenkapice za nedjelju  :Smile:

----------


## ana 03

joj kako sve sporo prolazi do te tete bete a tek nam je 3dpt! pozdrav (ocekujemo sva tri svoja misica)

----------


## MALECKA

Evo drage moje junakinje i hrabrice nažlost nosim loše vijesti moje bebuške odlaze beta je danas 136.....Nisam krvarila, nisam osjetila nikakvu bol....samo su otišle... ;-(

----------


## Bab

MALECKA, jako mi je žao...ne znam ni šta bi rekla a da ne zvuči prazno i otrcano...
drž' se...mi smo tu uz tebe !  :Kiss:

----------


## žanet

Malecka, tužno,žao mi je!

----------


## sretna35

*malecka* žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## ina33

Malecka, jako žao mi je! ako te ikako mogu utješiti - većina smatra da, u mladim godinama (a vi u njima jeste), činjenica da ste iz prvog IVF-a postigli trudnoću je dobar prediktor nekog budućeg uspjeha! Sretno, to je, iskreno, bolji scenarij, nego da je beta lagano i nepravilno rasla, da se sve razvlačilo do ne znam kojeg tjedna trudnoće pa završilo u missed abu ili tako nečem. Opet, i to se preživi, ali bolje je bez toga proći. Želim ti brz psihofizički oporavak i sretno za dalje!

----------


## crvenkapica77

malecka   :Love:  :Love:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## andream

malecka, ina je sve lijepo rekla i ja je samo mogu potpisati a tebi šaljem puno vibrica za snagu za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sela

*Malecka* bas mi je zao!!! :Sad:

----------


## matahari

> Malecka, jako žao mi je! ako te ikako mogu utješiti - većina smatra da, u mladim godinama (a vi u njima jeste), činjenica da ste iz prvog IVF-a postigli trudnoću je dobar prediktor nekog budućeg uspjeha! Sretno, to je, iskreno, bolji scenarij, nego da je beta lagano i nepravilno rasla, da se sve razvlačilo do ne znam kojeg tjedna trudnoće pa završilo u missed abu ili tako nečem. Opet, i to se preživi, ali bolje je bez toga proći. Želim ti brz psihofizički oporavak i sretno za dalje!


X

----------


## Darkica

*Malecka*  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## maca2

Malecka  :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:

----------


## kiara79

> *Malecka*


žao mi je...

----------


## Marnie

Malecka jako mi je žao  :Sad: . Drži se i kako je Ina rekla imaš velike šanse za budući uspjeh :Love:

----------


## lucija83

Malecka drži se draga!!jako mi je zao....

----------


## Snekica

*Malecka*, žao mi je!  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 
Mi odustajemo od prirodnjaka (za sad). Ipak imam polip koji treba odstraniti, a to se navodno radi između 9 i 12 dc, što bi mi bilo upravo sad, a predoperativne preglede ne stignem obaviti, niti ne želim baš toliko forsirati. Šta je, tu je. Ubrzo će i Božić i Nova godina, pa godišnji, pa kratka veljača i evo već mene u stimuliranom. Tako da sam zvanično na g.o. do 03/2010. 
Sretno svim curama u postupcima, da ih beta fino iznenadi. Naravno sretno i svim ostalima da sad ne nabrajam jer ću se izgubiti!
 :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

*Crvenkapice*, sretno u nedjelju!

----------


## tiki_a

Malecka  :Crying or Very sad: 
Snekica  :Love: 

crvenkapica77~~~~~~za nedjelju

----------


## azrijelka36

malecka, baš mi je žao  :Sad: 
znam da te baš neće utješiti-ali ako se to već moralo dogoditi, bolje da se dogodilo ovako na početku i da same odu, nego da je prošao još koji tjedan, da si ih vidjela i da su porasle..vjeruj mi, nema goreg osjećaj nego kad iz tebe moraju izvaditi tvoju bebicu....nema...
ako ove nisu  bile suđene..bit će uskoro nove..molim se za tebe

jel ideš na pregled kod dr L?

----------


## Denny

> Malecka jako mi je žao . Drži se i kako je Ina rekla imaš velike šanse za budući uspjeh


 :Love:

----------


## Denny

1. mj.2010 
NinaB prirodno (nakon 1X AIH)
Cuceta – 1 stimulirani ICSI Split (nakon 3X AIH)
ž od boy – 2 stimulirani ICSI VV (nakon 1X ICSI)
Maiela – prirodno (nakon 3X AIH)
marta26 prirodno (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 1X klomifenski ICSI)

2. mj.2010 
Simby – 1 klomifenski ICSI – Vili (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Elli – prirodno (nakon 6X IVF bebica )
Blondy1 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
DinciP – 3 stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (Nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 2X Prirodna ICSI)
Duga56 – 2 IVF
Tarolina - 3 stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 6X AIH, 4X prirodnih IVF, 2X stimulirani IVF)
nina09 – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH, 2X stimulirani IVF)
blondy1 – 1 stimulirani ICSI VV
diabolica - 1 stimulirani IVF KBC RI (nakon 4X AIH)
Vinalina – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 6 > prirodnih IVF)
andiko - 2. klomifenski IVF, VV 

3. mj.2010 
Rozalija – 2 stimulirani ICSI Maribor (nakon 5X AIH, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X FET)
Suzanaab – 1 stimulirani ICSI Maribor
malena2 – stimulirani IVF Cito Split
Ginger – 1 stimulirani ICSI Vili (nakon 1X prirodni IVF, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X stimulirani ICSI – mala princeza) 
Weather – 3 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2X AIH, 2X klomifenski IVF)
Arkica – 4 polustimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (nakon 1X AIH, 2X stimulirani ICSI, 3X prirodni IVF)
Ketty28 – prirodno 
Fatamorgana – 1 stimulirani IVF Istanbul
mia – stimulirani IVF Prag
Goa – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
Mimek – stimulirani IVF
tanjack36 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
ines31 – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X prirodni IVF)
adriana_d – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH)
pčelica2009 – 7 stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 5X stimulirani IVF, 1X FET)

4. mj.2010 
ketyy – stimulirani ICSI Maribor
zvijezdica2 – stimulirani ICSI Prag
agility – 1 AIH SD
Anana1 – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X klomifenski ICSI)
Mikulica stimulirani IVF VV
Blekonja – 1 femarski ICSI Cito (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Vaka – 1 stimulirani IVF Vinogradska
Korny77 – IVF SD
Karla 1980 – 4 ICSI Maribor (Nakon 3X ICSI, 2X FET)
talia7 – ICSI Prag
mazica79 – prirodno (nakon 1XIVF) 

5. mj.2010 
diana – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
LEELOO77 – 2 stimulirani ICSI Prag (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI) 
Frka – stimulirani IVF VV 
Angel1 – 7 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2 stimulirani IVF, 2X prirodni IVF, 2X klomifenski IVF, 1X AIH) 
Coolerica – 2 stimulirani ICSI Postojna (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X AIH) 
BOZZ – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X AIH)
barbyRI – prirodno (nakon 1X ICSI) 
nena3beba – stimulirani ICSI Prag
betty – DAIH (nakon 1X AIH)
Vali- FET Maribor
Hello Kitty – 2 stimulirani IVF (nakon 1X IVF)

6. mj.2010 
Amly – 3 stimulirani IVF Njemacka (nakon 2X IVF)
Zeljana – stimulirani ICSI Slovenija
osijek – 2X stimulirani ICSI Petrova
bebica2009 – 8. IVF Vinogradska (nakon 1 stim., 4. prir. I 2. klomif.) 
draga – 4. FET VV(nakon 3 X AIH, 1X IVF, 3X FET) 
enya22 - prirodno (nakon svega i svačega) 
čupko 1 - 2. stimulirani IVF VV
kika84 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Prag
Natalina - 3. stimulirani IVF MB 
venera21 - 5. AIH Vinogradska 

7. mj.2010 
sandric - 1. stimulirani IVF MB 
evelin - 1. stimulirani IVF SD 
issa11 - 2. IVF Cito (nakon 1 stim. IVF) 
Sanjička - prirodno (nakon 1 stimulirani IVF i 2 prir. IVF) 
petra30 - 4. prir. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 3 x ICSI) 
marti78 - 2. FET Prag 
vesnare - 3 polustimulirani ICSI Cito (nakon 2X FET, 2X ICSI)
gričanka - ? IVF, Prag
beba.2 – 2 IVF (nakon 1X AIH, 1X IVF)

8. mj.2010 
AnneMarry – 1. stimulirani IVF, SD (nakon 5XIVF) 
Cranky – 1. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 3X AIH)
tini – 4. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 15 prir/klomif. IVF, 3 stimulirana IVF )
Jim - 2. IVF (iz odmrznutih js) SD (nakon 2 AIH, 1 stimulirani IVF )
lastavica1979 – prirodno

9. mj.2010 
Denny  – 1. stimulirani IVF, Cito  (nakon 3 AIH) 
Tibi – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska
“tina” – 2 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakn 2 AIH, 1 ICSI)
Ordep – prirodno
micek – 4. stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 3 IVF)
mromi30 – prirodno

10. mj.2010 
Žanet – 4.stimulirani IVF, Cito  (nakon 3 IVF ) 
gargamelica – 5.stimulirani  ICSI-TESSE, Cito  (nakon 4 ICSI-TESSE) 
sbonetic – 4 ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 3 ICSI) 
Gosparka – 5 ICSI, SD (nakon 4 ICSI) 
Tia – 4. stimulirani ICSI (nakon 6 AIH, 3 stim.  IVF)

11. mj.2010 
mravak – 4. stimulirani ICSI, Rijeka (nakon 1 ICSI, i 2 ICSI sa odmrznutim js)
modesty4 – 1. stimulirani ICSI, SD (nakon 2 AIH)
Sela – 5 IVF, Prag (nakon 3 AIH, 3 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF)
azrijelka36 – 1 AIH, IVF centar 
maca2 – 8 ICSI Maribor (nakon 3 stim. ICSI, 4 prir. ICSI)
ninocka28 – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 3 AIH, 1 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF)

*Naša lista* 
Čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
nana_banana – 16.11.
sivka – 16.11.
matahari – 18.11.
medena8 – 22.11.

Čekalice (F)ET 
Pinky
crvenkapica77

Čekalice punkcije 

AIH, Prirodni IVF,ICSI 

Pikalice 
mimi81
tigrical 
aneri
Sumskovoce 
lucija83

Klomifenke/Femarke
diki

Šmrkalice i ostale supresije 
linalena
Gabi25
loks
zedra 

On-GO
dudadudaduda
aleksandraj
Pirica
ž od milivoj73 
andream 
AuroraBlu 

Hrabrice/Čekalice koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jesenski vlakić  
Deja2, nellyxy, miška, ANKARA, dim, zubica, marti_sk, ninatz, didicro, Mary Ann, zelimo_bebu, Acitam, curka, Sonja29, nena3beba, tonili, franka76, kata1, negra, Livija2, extreme, dariaaa, TeddyBearz, pippi, tikica, Biene, pujica, Andreja, sany22, tia_16, s_iva, Mariel, nini, Tayra, maya3, sissy, ponedjeljak, Fragola, Katarina, snjeska_ , gaia, philipa, necija mama, nestrpljiva, ana@zm, ella roo, AB7, nini, Patientia, danijelica, Madonna, philipa, Weather, Ana39, Ella03, luce_st, Mimi333, Kinki, Ljubica, gianna, Glorija, nirvana, Jill, Orline, Dadica, Reni76, Dodirko, Gabi, miška, bambus99, BLIZU, Jelena, Rene2, gianna, mišicalara, Dim, Capka, mušica, nata, missy, višnja, Kraljica18, Dusica1, maya3, amariya, molu, ZLATKA, nela., mrnjica, viky, regina78, sissy, ovnica29, Bebel, Ambra, Umma, IRENA456, Iva77, bernadette, simbi, choko, metkovk@, wewa, Bernadette, Miss July, TWEETY77, Ljubica, mala garava, Teodora, Ici, Splicanka, Mmaslacak, Draga, Kaća, tisa, Shanti, Andy, frka, Ksena28, molu, acitam, BHany, Amyx, RuzicaSB, Pato, dani39, Kika83, Točkalica, jo1974, dir, Strumpfica, TwistedQ, Ameli, Natica, Elena-mk, Missy, ivana83, bubble_71, yasmina, nina1, gupi51, mare41, Vikki, Juliette, pinny, Marina27, Lilly, sivka, Ti, duba13, MAJONI974, Tuzna, Cortina, nataša, Kikla123, Miki76, zlatica, Romanica, Cannisa, innu, Zeena, bublica3, Gizmos, Missixty, AnaK, n&a, Snow.ml, ivkica28, Tigrical, Iberc, Marnie, Iva Mia 2009, Šiškica, Mimimuc, dani82, Vojvođanka, Pimbli,  Mia74, Sanja1, trunčicabalunčica, ogla,  mini3, tlatinčica,  klara, skandy, mrkvica84, nokia, zrinkič, kik@, Bab,  taca70, sany 7, đurđa76, sali, centaurea.in.spe, kandela, venera3, mirna26, Opa, suzzie2, NINA30, loryy, Bugaboo,  vita22, ivica_k, ZAUZETA, Aurora*, tiki_a, corinaII, ia30, kriistiina, rose, narnija, tantolina, amaria 23, mare41, Mia Lilly, TOMISLAVA, m arta, Adikica, mare157, kiara79, luna1, Lua, matto, kerolajn5, marta7,  MALECKA, Snekica

----------


## ZO

MALECKA žao mi je  :Love: 
svim čekalicama, curkama u postupku, betalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## andream

Mali ispravak: ja sam na listi na prirodnom IVF.
Svima kolektivne vibrice za podebljanje liste u studenom ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MALECKA

> malecka, baš mi je žao 
> znam da te baš neće utješiti-ali ako se to već moralo dogoditi, bolje da se dogodilo ovako na početku i da same odu, nego da je prošao još koji tjedan, da si ih vidjela i da su porasle..vjeruj mi, nema goreg osjećaj nego kad iz tebe moraju izvaditi tvoju bebicu....nema...
> ako ove nisu  bile suđene..bit će uskoro nove..molim se za tebe
> 
> jel ideš na pregled kod dr L?


Draga moja stvari ti sada stoje ovako...ići ću kod dr. L na pregled - samo još ne znam kad točno...čuli smo se preko telefona...moram prvo još izvadit jednu betu...još nisam prokrvarila, a rekao je doktor da je bolje da prirodno odu _(nadam se da hoće)_ jer ako neće onda mi nažalost slijedi kiretaža  :Crying or Very sad: .....Ja sad prvo moram sredit ovu tugu i skupit snage pa krećem dalje....jedino što znam je to da NE ODUSTAJEM  i kako Gibo kaže: _NE ODUSTAJEM I NE SMIJEM STATI!_

Tebi želim puooo sreće da sve bude dobro....javi kako su bebuške :Very Happy:  :Kiss: 

Svim čekalicana, hrabricama i svima za što god treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

*malecka * (šta bi mi bez našeg Đibe, on ima riječi utjehe za sve)

*andream* za prirodnjak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## aleksandraj

Malecka, zao mi je...

----------


## Gabi25

malecka žao mi je  :Sad: 
andream~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
svim curama sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## aneri

Malecka, jako mi je žao :Sad: , ali tvoj stav je pravi, iako ga je teško imati uz toliku tugu. Drži se i samo naprijed.

Crvenkapice sretno za nedjelju~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## matahari

Crvenkapice, sretno sutra!
Malecka, još jednom, drži se!
Je li prerano da sutra napravim test, AIH odrađen 4.11???

----------


## Pinky

matahari, mislim da je, pogotovo što se radi o aih pa se ne zna sa sigurnošću kad je došlo do začeća. strpi se bar 14 dana nakon aih.

sretno svima! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## matahari

hvala Pinky!



> matahari, mislim da je, pogotovo što se radi o aih pa se ne zna sa sigurnošću kad je došlo do začeća. strpi se bar 14 dana nakon aih.
> 
> sretno svima! 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Jesen82

gdje je azrijelka sa novostima?

malecka jako mi je žao :Sad:  pratila sam što ste pisale na temi privatnih poliklinika...

crvenkapica - držim fige!!!!!

evo ja sam u ponedjeljak kod doktora L. na pregledu pa ćemo vidjeti da li treba još kojeg popiti....

----------


## Jesen82

mislila sam napisati klomifen :Smile:

----------


## danijelar

Ups devojke,molim za pomoć.
02.11. rađen ET zamrznutih embriona,danas sam radila betu koja je 13.
Da li to može da bude dobro?

----------


## kerolajn5

malecka žao mi je  :Sad:  budi jaka kao što jesi!!

----------


## kerolajn5

jel netko ima iskustva sa anestezijom (punkcija) kakva je procedura prije ,,šta se sve mora obaviti..i koliko ranije se mora najaviti ??

----------


## marti_sk

ajoj malecka  :Crying or Very sad: , drzi se draga  :Love: 

crvenkapice ~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Sumskovoce

malecka  :Sad:  jako mi je zao  :Sad:

----------


## lucija83

Pinky draga evo malo samo za tebe, od mene i Gabriele ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## zedra

> Ups devojke,molim za pomoć.
> 02.11. rađen ET zamrznutih embriona,danas sam radila betu koja je 13.
> Da li to može da bude dobro?


Bilo je niskih beta,a uspješnih trudnoća. Ali je puno više onih-mala beta, biokemijska trudnoća...Nema druge nego ponoviti za 48 sati..
~~~~~~~~da upadneš u ovu prvu skupinu...

----------


## sretna35

evo jutarnje fine kavice  :Coffee:  i svima vibrice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## andream

sretna, hvala na kavici, baš prija u ovo rano jutro.
danijela, to je 11 dan nakon transfera, ovdje vadimo najranije 12. dan. svakako izvadi betu za 2 dana.

----------


## tiki_a

Hvala sretna35, fiiiiiiinaaa  :Coffee:  , mmmmm...
Šaljem kolektivne~~~~~~~~

----------


## sivka

...jutro cure..... evo nama je 10dnt3d i već 2 testića su bila negativna..... u utorak po dr. bih morala vaditi betu ( 12dnt )  ja odlučila vaditi sutra... eto... :Sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  sve sam..

----------


## andream

joj cure ja vam se divim što možete tako rano testirati T, pogotovo testićima... meni je i kad je termin - prerano.
Sivka, ne vjeruj testićima jer je bilo slučajeva, i to podosta, da je tako rano negativan, a kad ono beta pa iznenađenje. Strpi se još 2 dana pa odi na vađenje krvi, tada bi se svakako trebao vidjeti rezultat. Sretno!

----------


## Tinkica

Pozz svima,meni je danas 10 dnt,ne moram ni govoriti koliko sam luda. Uglavnom moja dr mi dala uputnicu da sutra vadim betu.kao usput jer vadim koagulacije(d dimeri su oko 10 000 i na fragminu sam),e sad,kao spremna sam na negativnu betu a komirana i u strahu od sutrašnjeg dana,šmrc  :Sad:

----------


## sretna35

*Tinkica i sivka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~ za velike bete i da su sivkini testići kvarni

----------


## Pinky

evo da prijavim moj prvi et blastica, vraćene jutros dvije, po doktorovim riječima "tako divne da bi mogle poslužiti ko ilustracija u knjigama" ili - "tako dobre da već mogu u školu" hehehe

nadam se da će me obradovati za 14 dana. više sam i zaslužila lol

dakle ovo će biti 5./8. sreća (5 ivf-a i 3 aih)

----------


## danijelar

Moji embrioni su bili stari tri dana,pa se nadam da sam stvarno požurila sa betom,možda i kasnija implantacija.
Stomak i glava me bole kao pre nego što ću da dobijem.
Sačekaću sa betom do utorka,pošto sam u prošlom ICSI sa betom od 10, deseti dan  i krvarenjem (koja se pravilno duplala)završila sa vanmateričnom.

----------


## Aurora*

*Pinky* savrseno!  :Very Happy: 

Kako to CITU samo uspjeva?!?

Ja se nekako pronalazim u tvojoj prici i zato je svaki put s posebnom paznjom pratim i naravno navijam za uspjeh.  :Wink:  

Kakva ti je bila stimulacija i koliko JS si imala? Da li su ti koju i zamrznuli? Jesi li i ovaj put na Fragminu?

Ma ovaj put mora biti dobitan!  :Yes:

----------


## Gabi

Pinky, jupi, jupi, jeeeeeeee  :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe, znaš i sama koliko  :Kiss: 

Još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve kojima treba, a našim tužnicama jedan  :Love:

----------


## bublica3

*Pinky*  :Kiss:  ~~~~~~~~~ od  :Heart:  *SRETNO* ~~~~~~~ neka ovaj put bude napokon *+* na testu i velika *BETURINA* ~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## MALECKA

Evo od mene jedne fine popodnevne * .
*
Moram samo reći HVALA na podršci.... :Crying or Very sad: Neznam gdje nam je *azrijelka36* sa vijestima...draga javi se i donesi nam sretne vijesti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*
Pinky,**tinkica, sivka, andream, danijelar, matahari, ana 03* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Saint: 

Za sve cure, čekalice, hrabrice, pikalice, čekalice koje čega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

> *Pinky*  ~~~~~~~~~ od  *SRETNO* ~~~~~~~ neka ovaj put bude napokon *+* na testu i velika *BETURINA* ~~~~~~~~


X
milion ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe draga moja.

----------


## rozalija

> Pinky, jupi, jupi, jeeeeeeee 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe, znaš i sama koliko 
> 
> Još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve kojima treba, a našim tužnicama jedan


X

----------


## Pinky

> *Pinky* savrseno! 
> 
> Kako to CITU samo uspjeva?!?
> 
> Ja se nekako pronalazim u tvojoj prici i zato je svaki put s posebnom paznjom pratim i naravno navijam za uspjeh.  
> 
> Kakva ti je bila stimulacija i koliko JS si imala? Da li su ti koju i zamrznuli? Jesi li i ovaj put na Fragminu?
> 
> Ma ovaj put mora biti dobitan!


stimulaciju mi je pomakao malo unaprijed - od 2.-6. dc femara, 1. uzv 5.dan i od 5. po 3 menopura, i 9.10. dan pored menopura i cetrotide.
dobili 7 js, 1 je bila jako loša, 3 zamrzli, 3 oplodili picsijem (icsi + hranjenje, daje odlične rezultate) i voila! 2 blastice, odlične!

ma na citu su ti sad nabavili par novitadi - http://www.cito.hr/hrv/edukacija=aktualno.html
i imaju neki aparat kroz kojeg vide kvalitetu js bez manipulacije njima, tako da mogu odabrati 3 najbolje.

i stvarno imaju izniman uspjeh. ja sam još na neuspješnoj strani, ali nadam se da će se to promijeniti.

p.s.  nikada prije nisam imala više od 2, jednom 3 js, sad 7! lipo sam reagirala na protokol. konačno!

da, fragmin starta večeras.... nadam se da će pomoći

----------


## Pinky

i da, hvala vam cure moje!!! toliko dugo sam tu da me je malo u zadnje vrime štufalo, rastužilo. čitam vas redovno i vibram, ali nemam baš ni snage ni volje pisati. nadam se da dolaze bolji dani svima nama

----------


## ina33

*Pinky*, fantastičan rezultat!!! CITO je stvarno odličan, čovječe, u Mariboru sad u 9. i 12. cure ono produciraju galone stanica, tipa 21, 18 itd., a završavaju s istim rezultatom - 2 blastice, maksimalno 4, tj. jedna s HS-om ima 8, ali najčeće od sve te horde stanica dobiju 3 embrija. Vibram za dalje ~~~~!!!

----------


## cranky

*Pinky*  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~ za trocifrenu beturinu 

I naravno svim drugim pikalicama i čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

Bravo Pinky  :Klap: ~~~~~~~za veliki plus
crvenkapica77, kako je prošao transfer danas? ~~~~~~~~+

----------


## crvenkapica77

... vracena jutros  2  embrija  8st.   jedan cak bolji  od drugog  ,  taj bolji kao  da se poceo  razvijat u blasticu  ( tako  nekako rece biolog)
da je bio jos jedan embrij  isli bi na blastice  veli on.....ali ja sretna
ako tko  kuzi ovo nak napise  , hvala,

----------


## crvenkapica77

kod mene od 5js dvi nezrele,   2 oplođenje  i vracene  a za 3 ne znam, valjda se nije oplodila...
pinky~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~do neba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ina33

> Ups devojke,molim za pomoć.
> 02.11. rađen ET zamrznutih embriona,danas sam radila betu koja je 13.
> Da li to može da bude dobro?


Ako su bile blastociste, na žalost, mislim da ne, najvjerojatnije biokemijska trudnoća. Drži se!

----------


## tiki_a

crvenkapica77 jako lijepo ~~~~~~~~šaljem

----------


## marti_sk

pinki imam dobar feeling ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## azrijelka36

evo me ..evo me
jeste se već  uplašile
ma ja  jučer bila još navečer na topstarsu u zg..hehehe

bebolinca još nema, ali dr kaže da je sve uredu..ima kao neki bijeli obrub, što je kao nešto super i 99% takvih trudnoća završi super, kaže dr. L
nadam se da ja neću biti u tih 1%

doktor je bio lud ko šiba. drag i predrag...došao je par puta u čekaonicu i popričao sa mnom i curkama..par puta me izgrlio, izljubio..čestitao..ma strašno nešto..meni već bilo smiješno...:D

slij. subotu idem na pregled i nadam se da bi srčeko onda moglo kucati..

*malecka*- nadam se da nećeš morati na kiretažu..uf..mene je to psihički ubilo i trebalo mi je dugo da dođem k sebi..


ostalima..hvala na brizi i potpori  :Kiss:   :Kiss: 

trta me za srčeko..sva sam nervozna i drhtava..muž mi stalno govori da se smirim , al ne mogu si pomoć dok ne vidim da je sve uredu.

----------


## nina09

> Pinky, jupi, jupi, jeeeeeeee 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe, znaš i sama koliko 
> 
> Još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve kojima treba, a našim tužnicama jedan


Malo se šlepkam :Grin: 
sretno svima :Heart:

----------


## laky

Pinky da 26.11 bude 158 beta  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Pinky

> Pinky da 26.11 bude 158 beta


lol legendo!
neću vadit 26. već 29. čini mi se. na 38. godišnjicu braka mojih staraca, da im isporučim naj poklon na svitu 
a i doktor je lipo reka, mani se brojeva ispod 300. 400  :Laughing:

----------


## Marchie37

Pinky, bravo! Ovo zbilja zvuči obećavajuće. Želim ti da ove savršene mrvice obraduju tebe, TM i dr-a... :Smile:

----------


## laky

> lol legendo!
> neću vadit 26. već 29. čini mi se. na 38. godišnjicu braka mojih staraca, da im isporučim naj poklon na svitu 
> a i doktor je lipo reka, mani se brojeva ispod 300. 400


dan republike  :Razz:

----------


## aleksandraj

Pinky, Crvenkapice i ostale cekalice da nam slijedece godine slavite rodjose bebuskama

----------


## Pinky

> dan republike


i kolinje hehehe 

hvala vam  :Heart:

----------


## Dodirko

*Pinky* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od sveg srca!

----------


## zeljana

> Pinky, Crvenkapice i ostale cekalice da nam slijedece godine slavite rodjose bebuskama



x

----------


## ines31

Pynki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku tetu betu, zaslužila si ju! :Heart: 
Svima u postupcima  i čekalicama želim najljepši završetak ove godine s velikim betama!!!!!! :Klap:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## linalena

Dobro jutro

Svim čekalicama, pikalicama, svim budućim tatama i mamama puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i srečica

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Pinky, Crvenkapica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba za veeeeeeeeelike beturine i bebolince u 2011. godini!!!!
Pikalicama veeeeliki pozdrav od mene...umanjeno uračunljive pikalice..... počelo me opako prati na promjene raspoloženja i zaista nisam fokusirana na ništa.... osim da nam poslužim jednu finu finu  :Coffee:

----------


## Sela

Dbrjtr curke!Meni dan poceo sa krasnim  :Heart:  i sa urednim nalazom UZV! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Svima puno najjacih vibrica za sve sto im treba!!!!!! :Yes:

----------


## mare41

Sela, prekrasno za :Heart:  :Very Happy: 
šumsko, sve je to normala
Pinky~~~~~
specijalne ~~~~~~~~~za jednu današnju (inkognito) betu

----------


## linalena

Sela jupijeeee  :veryhappy:

Šumsko a na čem si ti??? I od kada te šora

----------


## žanet

Cure moje,Crvenkapica i Pinky želim vam velike bete!!!Navijam za Cito i njihovu veliku uspješnost.

Sretno,odmarajte~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Sela*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  HURA!!!! Super za srčeko i uredan UZV!!!! Uživaj!!!
*linalena* ja sam na Decapeptylu + 2x Menopur.... Šora me od subote, dakle od nakon što smo uveli 2xMenopur. Od Decapeptyla sam bila fiju briju...jedva sam čekala pikanje...a sad...čim dođe 5 sati popodne žalosno vadim ampulice iz frižidera i počinjem se psihički spremati za navalu osjećaja koja me drži do 2 ujutro i neda mi spavati.. A ujutro bih spavala a ne mogu jer radim....
BTW od protokola sam užasno žedna..i moja M još uvijek brljavi, a trebala je odavno završiti...danas je 6dc...Inače bila je jako oskudna još od početka pikanja, i dalje je nevjerojatno oskudna, ali je još tu...Ima li razloga za brigu?

----------


## kerolajn5

cure sav sd, koji broj ste zvale da vidite dal su stigli ljekovi??

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> cure sav sd, koji broj ste zvale da vidite dal su stigli ljekovi??


 
01 371 21 09  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Sela, super  :Smile: !!!

----------


## linalena

> cure sav sd, koji broj ste zvale da vidite dal su stigli ljekovi??


3712 109

----------


## kerolajn5

> 01 371 21 09


hvala,,idem zvati  :Smile: ))

----------


## sretna35

> Dbrjtr curke!Meni dan poceo sa krasnim  i sa urednim nalazom UZV!
> Svima puno najjacih vibrica za sve sto im treba!!!!!!


ovo je i meni uljepšalo dan sretno i dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## MALECKA

> evo me ..evo me
> jeste se već  uplašile
> ma ja  jučer bila još navečer na topstarsu u zg..hehehe
> 
> bebolinca još nema, ali dr kaže da je sve uredu..ima kao neki bijeli obrub, što je kao nešto super i 99% takvih trudnoća završi super, kaže dr. L
> nadam se da ja neću biti u tih 1%
> 
> doktor je bio lud ko šiba. drag i predrag...došao je par puta u čekaonicu i popričao sa mnom i curkama..par puta me izgrlio, izljubio..čestitao..ma strašno nešto..meni već bilo smiješno...:D
> 
> ...


Draga moja sve će to biti super čim je dr. L tako rekao...nemaš brige...uživaj i budi nam trbušasta  :Very Happy: ....uljepšala si mi dan... šaljem ti puno dobrih vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 

Ja od danas krećem u teretanu idem tugu izbacit iz sebe i nadam se da će uskoro doći vještica da ne moram na kiretažu pa da mogu čim prije krenuti ispočetka...

Svim curama, trudnicama, čekalicama, hrabricama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Lua

Sela....bravo  :Very Happy: 

Svim curama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## kerolajn5

stigli i moji ljekovi ..sutra ili prekosutra idem po njih  :Smile: )najradije bih odma ali pošto sam iz osijeka moram se malo izorganizirati  :Smile: )

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Malecka*, bravo za stav!

*Sivka*, izvadi betu čim prije!
*Sela*, odlično!  :Very Happy: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima za sve što treba!

*Denny,* i ja sam pikalica već tjedan dana.

----------


## Mia Lilly

Ja od danas krećem u teretanu idem tugu izbacit iz sebe i nadam se da će uskoro doći vještica da ne moram na kiretažu pa da mogu čim prije krenuti ispočetka...

Svim curama, trudnicama, čekalicama, hrabricama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~[/QUOTE]

Pa kaj ne bi trebala mirovati?

----------


## ina33

> Ja od danas krećem u teretanu idem tugu izbacit iz sebe i nadam se da će uskoro doći vještica da ne moram na kiretažu pa da mogu čim prije krenuti ispočetka...
> 
> Svim curama, trudnicama, čekalicama, hrabricama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Pa kaj ne bi trebala mirovati?[/QUOTE]

Ne treba mirovati. Malecka, budi strpljiva, koji put treba i par tjedana dok krvarenje ne krene, u ovim okolnostima, odlično je da je beta krenula padat. Neka bude brzo i da se brzo oporaviš!

----------


## rozalija

> sela....bravo :-d
> 
> svim curama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~


:-d:-d:-d:-d

----------


## Pinky

sela bravo za  :Heart:   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

svima puuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## danijelar

Vadila krv,čekam betu

----------


## aleksandraj

> Drjtr curke!Meni dan poceo sa krasnim  i sa urednim nalazom UZV
> Svima puno najjacih vibrica za sve sto im treba!!!!!!


 :Preskace uze:  :Teletubbies:

----------


## aleksandraj

Pinky, crvenkapice, sada ste vi na redu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Marnie

sela predivno za maleno  :Heart: !!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim ostalim curama  :Smile: !

----------


## Tinkica

Totalno sam zbunjena,jutros krvavi iscjedak i ja pomislim da sam procurila,no odem povadim krv šta sam trebala i usput betu naravno,kad ono beta 50! znači 11 dnt,moja dr mi čestita i piše uputnicu za 2 dana da ponovim betu...ljudi ja ne znam trebam li se veseliti,suzdržana sam i čekam opet srijedu!

----------


## sretna35

*tinkica* 50 je super za 11 dnt bravo i ja čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Tinkica

Ajme hvala sretna35,svim čekalicama želim ovakvo iznenađenje i nadam se da će se duplati kako treba!

----------


## Snekica

*Pinky, Crvenkapice*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da vrijeme do bete čim prije prođe, pa onda do prvog UZV itd...
*Tinkice*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za preksutrašnju trocifrenu betu!
SELAAAAA :Preskace uze:   :Teletubbies:  :Sing:  :Sing:  :Sing:

----------


## maca2

Sela bravo za  :Heart: , nadam se da ću i ja dobiti takve vijesti za 3 dana!
Tinkica, da se beta podupla ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Svim čekalicama bete,pikalicama i ostalima puno dobrih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspjeh!

----------


## MALECKA

> Pa kaj ne bi trebala mirovati?


 Ne više ne trebam mirovati (pitala sam dr.).....skroz sam bila u krevetu i mirovala, ali pošto je tako kako je više nema potrebe...moram izaći među ljude jer doma sam stalno okupirana mislima i to nikako nije dobro...No naravno neću se sad preforsirati jer nakon 3 tjedna kreveta ne gine mi mucul fibra.
I da od sutra se kreće u nove radne pobjede...

Svima kome treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## loks

*danijelar* dobrodošla i nadam se da ćeš nas ubrzo razveseliti lipom betom...sretno!
*malecka* žao mi je što nije ispalo dobro 
*tinkica* mogu mislit kako ti je beta bila lipo iznenađenje...za poželjeti takav scenarij...nek ti je sa srećom
svim dragim ženama puno sreće želim za štagod da im treba...
ja sam u fazi bockanja dipherelinima i ne javljam se previše al čitam i pratim novosti...sva sam pospana i usporena, mozak pomalo u stand by. al nije da mi ne paše malo odmora...do 1.uzv nemam nikakvih novosti, a nakon ko zna, bit ćete obaviještene...
*bebach* draga držim figeeeeeee!!!!! 
 :Kiss:  svima!

----------


## mravak

*bebach* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*šumsko* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prvu folikumetriju!!
*malecka* :Love: 

*Sela*  :Heart: 

*tinkica*  :Heart: 


Svima kome treba *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## Tinkica

Ako je transfer 0 dan,meni je onda danas 10 dnt,stvarno je moja dr požurila  :Smile: 
hvala cure na vibrama,nadam se da će pomoći i da će u srijedu biti trocifrena beta!
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i pusa!

----------


## sivka

...cure pomoć!! moja deseta beta sad iznosi 19,1mIE/ml i kaj to znači??? prethodne sve bete ( 9 puta ) je navek bilo 0.00.... danas je 11dnt3d ubiti sam trebala vaditi betu sutra ali sam bila sigurna da nije opet ništa i 2 testa su pokazala -...pa sam ranije vadila betu...  :Sad: 

JELI TO MOŽDA TRUDNOČA ILI???  kaj da delam van sebe sam....

----------


## kik@

sivka s obzirom da si rano vadila betu mislim da si trudna,jer sa si pricekala do 14dnt beta bi bila skroz ok

----------


## mravak

Trudnoća postoji i nitko ti ne može reći ništa osim da ponoviš betu za dva dana i onda će se znati više.....


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje bete !!

----------


## Snekica

> Trudnoća postoji i nitko ti ne može reći ništa osim da ponoviš betu za dva dana i onda će se znati više.....
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje bete !!


 Potpisujem! Preksutra očekujemo veću betu!

----------


## sivka

:Very Happy:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Very Happy:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sivka

> sivka s obzirom da si rano vadila betu mislim da si trudna,jer sa si pricekala do 14dnt beta bi bila skroz ok


DR.t MI JE REKLA VADITI BETU 12 DAN NAKON TRANSFERA A JA VADILA 11 !!!

----------


## Snekica

Možda je bila kasnija implantacija, možda bolje da pričekaš do 14 dnt, mislim da ti je sigurnije. Ja sam je uvijek vadila 12 dnt, ali iz razloga što sam procurila dan- dva ranije.

----------


## ina33

Sivka, ne razumijem se u te vaše mjere, ali nisi prerano vadila - 12, 11, svjedno je. Tu su mjere IU/L i pozitivno je preko 5, ali za transfer blastocista, nakon 14. dana trebala bi beta bit na tri decimale. Na žalost, sve drugo je trudnoća, ali neka patološka - najbolji scenarij tu je biokemijska trudnoća. Beta mora imat urednu vrijednost i uredno se duplati svaka dva dana, dobri ishodi na sve drugo su teške iznimke. Jesi javljala u kliniku di si radila IVF. Šta oni kažu?

Da sad ne guglam, jel' možeš prepisat koje su referentne vrijednosti, što ti piše na nalazu - ono - normala ispod koliko i slično?

Nisu te loše bete tako rijetke, načelno, jednom postignuta trudnoća, kakva god bila, dobra je vijest, osim ako nisi u visokim godinama (38+), jer se onda takvi scenariji znaju često ponavljati.

----------


## ina33

Možda su kod vas te vrijdnosti drugačije i ovo je OK. Napiši koje su ti ref. vrijednosti na nalazu, drugačije ti je nemoguće išta reći.

----------


## sivka

kod nas nalaze izdaju tako kasno poslije 16h.. pa nisam javila na S:DUH ali sutra svakako hoću.. a na nalazu piše samo beta HCG 19,1 referentne vrijednosti po tj. trudnoće... i to je sve..  nadam se najboljemu ishodu.........

----------


## ina33

Pa da, daj prepiši te jedinice po tjednu trudnoće, to su ti te referentne vrijednosti, ti bi sad trebala bit u 4. ili 5. (ovisno koliko ti traju menge, ako su ti ciklusi 28 dana to ti je 5.-ti tjedan). 

I pišu te neke čudne neke jedinice mIE/ml, a ne IU/L? 

Ako si bila na SD-u pretpostavljam da je bio trodnevni transfer (transfer embrija stalih 3 dana)? Ili su bili stari 2 dana? Je li ovo bio IVF ili inseminacija? 

Na žalost, kod IVF-a se to sve zna u cencu i nije dosta ono jesam/nisam trudan, pravilno duplanje bete je - sve, a iznenađenja užasno rijetka.

----------


## sivka

van sebe sam pa sam zbunjena.. to mi je IVF (stimulirani ) i 4 js sve se oplodile, vračeni 3 embriji stari 3 dana.. 4st,6st i 8st,  trebala vaditi betu već za 12dana od ET ( ET računam kao o )  danas je 11 dan ,na nalazu nikakve vrijednosti nepišu za usporedbu..osim broja REZULTAT: 19,1 i to je sve! nemam brojeve sa čime usporediti.. a po svemu mi je 3tj nakon ZM

----------


## ksena28

a sivkice, gdje si bila u postupku?

----------


## rikikiki

Sivka, sad ćeš morati biti malo strpljiva...
mogu ti dati svoja 2 primjera:
1.) 13. dan nakon ET beta 19,8 - bila je biokemijska trudnoća (sljedeće vađenje je pokazalo da je beta u padu)
2.) 10. dan nakon ET beta 8 - bila je prava i uredna trudnoća (sljedeće vađenje je pokazalo da beta raste)
Od jednog (tako ranog) nalaza teško je biti siguran što je točno, najbolje je za 2 dana ponoviti nalaz i ako beta uredno raste moglo bi biti sve OK. Držim ti fige! :Love:

----------


## Pinky

moj prvi ivf - beta je bila na 12. dan 20, poslije pala na 14. - biokemijska.
moj prvi aih je također beta bila oko 20, isto biokemijska
ponukana tim tužnim iskustvima, nikad više betu neću raditi do barem 14dpt jer te biokemijske ne želim više vidjeti.

sivka, i ja sam imala 3.dnevne embrije. još je rano za ikakve zaključke jer si stvarno prerano vadila betu. jedino što možeš napraviti je čekati i viditi kako se beta dupla, nema druge. ili, riječima moga mpo dr., beta od 20 "nit smrdi nit miriši". koliko god ružno zvučalo, upravo je tako.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje!

----------


## sivka

cure puno vam hvala sutra svakako zovem na SD tamo sam u postupku a betu vadim opet u srijedu......

----------


## kiara79

sivka draga.....za lijepo iznenađenje za 2 dana...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## crvenkapica77

sivka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 
sretno draga  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~cekamo srijedu   :Heart: ~~~~~~~

----------


## Tinkica

Sivka sretno i da beta raste dalje!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## zeljana

Sivka ~~~~~~~~~za veliku betu

----------


## Sela

*Sivka i Tinkica* :Sing:  :Sing:  :Very Happy:  za duplanje!!!
*Nana_banana* za sutrasnju betu  :Very Happy:

----------


## linalena

> *Sivka i Tinkica* za duplanje!!!
> *Nana_banana* za sutrasnju betu


x

velki zagrljaj svima

----------


## aneri

Već sam napisalana pdf potpomognuta u Sloveniji, ali da zalijepim i ovdje:
Ja sam danas bila na uzv. Što se tiče usluge i samog osoblja sve pohvale. Što se tiče nalaza, malo sam, ne znam kako da se točno izrazim, ne razočarana, nego zabrinuta. Uglavnom na desnom jajniku su dva folikula jedan od 9, a drugi od 8mm, a na desnom tri, jedan od 8 i dva od 5mm, danas je 10dc. Doktor je rekao da to nije ništa zabrinjavajuće, da se malo sporije razvijaju, a i endometrij je još tanak(nisam pitala koliko). Povećao mi je dozu sa 3 na 4 Menopura i u četvrtak ponovo na uzv, pa ćemo biti pametniji.

----------


## kerolajn5

sivka::::::držim fige da ti se beta podupla   i da nam budeš trudnica ..odnosno ti to već jesi  :Wink: )) čuvaj se i odmaraj i  :Kiss:

----------


## Mali Mimi

aneri i kod mene je bila slična situacija, isto imam endometriozu i loše reagiram imala sam samo 4 folikula a na kraju 2 j.s., možda se kod tebe situacija ipak popravi do kraja, držim fige!

----------


## kerolajn5

> aneri i kod mene je bila slična situacija, isto imam endometriozu i loše reagiram imala sam samo 4 folikula a na kraju 2 j.s., možda se kod tebe situacija ipak popravi do kraja, držim fige!


ah ta endometrioza  :Undecided:

----------


## sivka

..ponoviti betu za 2 dana koja mora biti puuno veća od ove i javiti se za 3tj nakon ET gore na SD!

----------


## bebach

*loks, mravak*  :Kiss:

----------


## andreja

*sivka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje!!!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*aneri* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prekrasne folikuliće
*sivka*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje!!!
*bebach* za 1. postupak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

MM i ja bili na 1. UZV-u, doktor kaže da sam jako dobro reagirala, folikulića ima dosta, ali ne može odredit koliko jer su još mali (7.dc), nastavljam sa po dva Menopura i 1 Decapeptilom do četvrtka, u petak ponovo pregled.

----------


## linalena

Kako stojite sa sexom u tijeku postupka??? MM mi je rekao sinoć da zbog postupka osjeća veliku brigu i strah,  da mu nije do sexa, ja mu rekla da mi je to trebao reći jer ja već tjedan dana izgaram od tuge jer ne želi voditi ljubav a toliko mi fali.
 A eto s obzirom da sam upravo dobila M niš od sexa još neko vrijeme

Bila danas na UZV sve OK, 28dc, sada popodne dobila dakle 1dc(, doktor rekao da dođem 2.dan na dogovor za dalje a do tada samo Dec, znači sutra valjda opet gore

----------


## šniki

Ljudi dragi evo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve i svašta....da ne nabrajam, jer naravno da bi nekoga izostavila......a nemrem sve pohvatati....( moja mala glumica je sve aktivnija pa baš i nemam vremena)...

*andrea* draga Una mi je cukrić mali.....evo Meli sada drema, ali sigurna sam da je budna da bi joj vejiku pusu poslala..... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## crvenkapica77

hm...sex  tijekom  postupka  .....ma ne pada mi na pamet.( mada sam ga  odradila prije  transfera  i to jedva)...da mi je ostat t. da ne moram vise mislit   o planiranom  sexu i  mj.temp.  i  lh trakicama i dizanje nogu  poslije s.  itd.....itd....

----------


## Pinky

> Kako stojite sa sexom u tijeku postupka??? MM mi je rekao sinoć da zbog postupka osjeća veliku brigu i strah,  da mu nije do sexa, ja mu rekla da mi je to trebao reći jer ja već tjedan dana izgaram od tuge jer ne želi voditi ljubav a toliko mi fali.
>  A eto s obzirom da sam upravo dobila M niš od sexa još neko vrijeme
> 
> Bila danas na UZV sve OK, 28dc, sada popodne dobila dakle 1dc(, doktor rekao da dođem 2.dan na dogovor za dalje a do tada samo Dec, znači sutra valjda opet gore


samo pazite na onih par dana apstinencije prije punkcije, ostalo normala

----------


## šniki

jooooooooj....tak smo hazbić i ja imali hopla cupla taman dva dana prije punkcije, ma totalno nam bio ćejf o rekli smo ma baš nas briga......al smo giutali knedle kad smo vidli da nije spermiogram baš nekaj, ma koma je bio....ali eto očito je jedan bio borac.....

uglavnom dobro ti Pinki kaže......

----------


## Snekica

Nana_banana ČESTITAM!!!

----------


## nana_banana

Evo da i ovdje objavim sretnu vijest! Danas sam vadila betu - 597,80!!

----------


## nana_banana

> Nana_banana ČESTITAM!!!


Hvala* Snekice*. Stvarno si brza!  :Smile:

----------


## maca2

Bravo nana-banana!!!  :Klap:   :Very Happy:

----------


## linalena

:Very Happy:  Nana Banana čestitam   :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## sivka

> Evo da i ovdje objavim sretnu vijest! Danas sam vadila betu - 597,80!!


 :Klap:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  ma bravo!!!

----------


## rozalija

> Bravo nana-banana!!!


X

----------


## kiara79

bravo nana-banana...čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

ja bila danas do dr.B i kaže nema čekanja idemo u prirodnjak :Shock: ...i u ponedjeljak folikulometrija..
a stavio me i na listu za lijekove za veljaču...gonal i menopur..

----------


## azrijelka36

nana banana-čestitam!!!!

----------


## AnneMary

> bravo nana-banana...čestitam
> 
> ja bila danas do dr.B i kaže nema čekanja idemo u prirodnjak...i u ponedjeljak folikulometrija..
> a stavio me i na listu za lijekove za veljaču...gonal i menopur..



e takvog ja dr.B poznam!
sretno kiara79!

----------


## Sela

*Nanci* jel ti danas 14 dnt?Lijepa beta!!!!I ovdje da ti pozelim skolske trudnicke pocetke i mnogo cestitaka tebi i tm!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## sretna35

> Evo da i ovdje objavim sretnu vijest! Danas sam vadila betu - 597,80!!


prekrasna beta čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## bebach

:Klap: * nana_banana* čestitam!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## tiki_a

nana-banana, Tinkić ČESTITAM  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
sivkica, 11-ti dan trodnevnog zametka, ja vjerujem da će biti dobro. Nekako mi se još uklapa u + ~~~~~~~~~za lijepe bete, a čestitat ću i za ovu startnu  :Very Happy: 
Selica  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mravak

> *loks, mravak*


 :Shy kiss:

----------


## marti_sk

> nana-banana, Tinkić ČESTITAM   
> sivkica, 11-ti dan trodnevnog zametka, ja vjerujem da će biti dobro. Nekako mi se još uklapa u + ~~~~~~~~~za lijepe bete, a čestitat ću i za ovu startnu 
> Selica


potpisujem 

tiki  :Kiss:

----------


## Pinky

bravo bananice!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ina33

Čestitam trudnicama  :Smile: !. Sivkice, sretno!

----------


## aneri

nanabanana, bravo za betu :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Svim ostalim čekalicama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sumskovoce

> prekrasna beta čestitam


X 

Čestitam nana_banana!!!!!!!!
Pinky, fala za upute za keks....baš sam to htjela pitati...
Linalena - mora da je telepatija  :Wink:

----------


## sivka

jutro...danas sam trebala ići vaditi opet betu.. nisam! Jer idem sutra ( 14dnt3d ) jednostavno nisam mogla..strah... ali sam napravila još jedan test :Shock:  (3x)  taj je danas pozitivan da jača crtica ne može biti!!!! 
negde sam pročitala da ti kučni testovi reagiraju na 25mIE/ml u urinu ( zato meni bili neg. oni 2 prije, kad je manje bilo..19.1 ) eto nadam se da je porasla i sutra bu velka ko kuća! 

vjerujem u  :Saint:

----------


## mare41

sivka, bravo za test :Very Happy:   i ~~~~~~~~~za sutrašnju betu
nana, čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## loks

*nana banana*  :Very Happy: !!! 
*sivka* bit će superrrr, čestitam!
*sumskovoce* sretno draga za dalje...i to će vero da bude super, sigurna sam! mlada lipa plodna koka  :Laughing: ...kako ne bi bilo super! nadam se da se vidimo na kavici???
*bebach* sretno sretno sretno...možda ipak budemo skupa betu čekale!
*mare157* prijateljice draga tebi šaljem  :Kiss:  iako si nas malo zapostavila zadnje dane....
*snekice* petak?
 :Bye:

----------


## sretna35

*sivka* biti hrabar ne znači ne bojati se već ići dalje unatoč strahu, čestitam za testić i želim ti veliku trocifrenu betu sutra  :Heart: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

svima za što im treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sela

*Sivka* braavo i sretna sam zbog jos jedne izvjesno lijepe price!!!!

----------


## matahari

> *nana banana* !!! 
> *sivka* bit će superrrr, čestitam!
> *sumskovoce* sretno draga za dalje...i to će vero da bude super, sigurna sam! mlada lipa plodna koka ...kako ne bi bilo super! nadam se da se vidimo na kavici???
> *bebach* sretno sretno sretno...možda ipak budemo skupa betu čekale!
> *mare157* prijateljice draga tebi šaljem  iako si nas malo zapostavila zadnje dane....
> *snekice* petak?


x

----------


## matahari

i ja sam sutra na vađenju bete! test jučer negativan, a ja full pozitivna! valjdai ova kombinacija ima smisla!!!

----------


## sandra100

> i ja sam sutra na vađenju bete! test jučer negativan, a ja full pozitivna! valjdai ova kombinacija ima smisla!!!


Meni je imala, test 13.11. negativan, a 16.11. beta 90.9.

----------


## matahari

odluka je pala! i ja ću tvojim stopama! i, naravno, čestitam!!!!



> Meni je imala, test 13.11. negativan, a 16.11. beta 90.9.

----------


## ana 03

matahari sretno!

----------


## andreja

*sivka* trudničice moja!!! ma i ja vjerujem u :Saint: !
curke želim vam svima dobitne postupke,veeelike bete,i predivnu dječicu!
želim da sve ovo bude iza vas i da uživate u svojim malim smotuljcima.

----------


## kiara79

crvenkapice isprazni inbox...

----------


## Sumskovoce

*sivka* HURRA  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> crvenkapice isprazni inbox...


jesam , hvala, bas je bio pun   :Embarassed:

----------


## crvenkapica77

joj sivkice  kako je to divno     :Heart: 
ma odlicno  !!!!  to je to   !!!

----------


## kiara79

sivka za sutra....~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## danijelar

moja beta je sa 13 pala na 6 a idanas počinje, da krvarim

----------


## linalena

> x


x sve kaj je Matahari x, samo da mi je znat kak joj je tak lijepi x   :Predaja: 

Ja od jutros 2dc na 3 gonala 3 dana, pa 3 dana na 2 gonala, stalno po 1 dec, i onda 8dc na UZV

----------


## sivka

curke još je rano za slaviti ali  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  jupi!!!

----------


## Sela

Koliko je,koliko je??????

----------


## sivka

evo vam  :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:  i hvala na svemu........ :Kiss:

----------


## sivka

> Koliko je,koliko je??????


neznam sutra vadim :Laughing: !!
ali meni je i taj testić za sad i više nek dovoljan.. pa kad su svi bili -----

----------


## sivka

> sivka za sutra....~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


hvala draga i tebi~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!!!! :Klap:  :Kiss:

----------


## sivka

> *sivka* trudničice moja!!! ma i ja vjerujem u!
> curke želim vam svima dobitne postupke,veeelike bete,i predivnu dječicu!
> želim da sve ovo bude iza vas i da uživate u svojim malim smotuljcima.


 ...._netko to od gore vidi sve.... 
_hvala, pusa UNI :Kiss:  ( i tebi ).. :Yes:

----------


## Tinkica

Drage moje moja beta danas 12 dnt *165*.
Ali to moje krvarenje se nastavilo,beta se 3x uduplala za dva dana a krvaruckam,ima li netko sa sličnim iskustvom?

----------


## matahari

hvala draga!




> matahari sretno!

----------


## azrijelka36

> i ja sam sutra na vađenju bete! test jučer negativan, a ja full pozitivna! valjdai ova kombinacija ima smisla!!!


i meni je bio negativan, a slij. dan beta 214,9  :Wink: 
držim fige

*sivka*..vibriram za veliku betu !

----------


## nana_banana

*Sivka* i *matahari* sretno sutra i neki vam beta bude ko kuća velika  :Smile:

----------


## Lua

> *Sivka* i *matahari* sretno sutra i neki vam beta bude ko kuća velika


X

----------


## kerolajn5

> *nana banana* :-d!!! 
> *sivka* bit će superrrr, čestitam!
> *sumskovoce* sretno draga za dalje...i to će vero da bude super, sigurna sam! Mlada lipa plodna koka ...kako ne bi bilo super! Nadam se da se vidimo na kavici???
> *bebach* sretno sretno sretno...možda ipak budemo skupa betu čekale!
> *mare157* prijateljice draga tebi šaljem  Iako si nas malo zapostavila zadnje dane....
> *snekice* petak?


          x                :Smile:

----------


## kerolajn5

> Drage moje moja beta danas 12 dnt *165*.
> Ali to moje krvarenje se nastavilo,beta se 3x uduplala za dva dana a krvaruckam,ima li netko sa sličnim iskustvom?


tinkica  jesi zvala dr ??

----------


## sretna35

> Drage moje moja beta danas 12 dnt *165*.
> Ali to moje krvarenje se nastavilo,beta se 3x uduplala za dva dana a krvaruckam,ima li netko sa sličnim iskustvom?


ja osobno nemam iskustva, ali znam da je dobro dok god beta raste, bilo je puno forumašica s krvarenjima i pojedine s vrlo obilnim i dugorajnim (npr. pirica), a da su trudnoću iznijele do kraja i rodile zdravu djece, tebi želim isti scenarij: školsku trudnoću i zdravu bebicu

----------


## pirica

evo *sretna* me prozvala pa da se javim
da ja sam obilno prokrvarila 4 puta i konstantno sam krvarila od 10 tjT-20tjT, ono svaki dan po malo, ali sam morala imat uložak, e ali ja sam imala hematom i u samom početku nisam krvarila, ali mislim ako ti je krvarenje ono tipa smečkasti iscjedak to nije ne uobičjeno za T i prati betu, ali ako je kao M trk doktoru

----------


## pirica

*andeam* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno sutra

----------


## andream

> *andeam* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno sutra


 hvala. baš me zanima sutrašnji rezultat, a i ovo je moj prvi prirodnjak, tim više...

----------


## lucija83

Sretno Andream ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~!!!!

----------


## sivka

:Coffee:  jutro... poslužujem... mi vadili upravo tetu betu... a sad čekanac do 16h pa po nalazića...

----------


## tigrical

sivka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i svim čekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ksena28

*Andream* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bezbolnu punkciju i jajnu stanicu

*Rikikiki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ljubavni klinč u labosu

*Sivka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu

*Darko Milinović* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti dokažu da si šurovao s parama, kao što mediji pišu, pa da te preprate u Uskok i Remetinec!!! (može neki skočismajli?)  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

> *Andream* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bezbolnu punkciju i jajnu stanicu
> 
> *Rikikiki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ljubavni klinč u labosu
> 
> *Sivka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu
> 
> *Darko Milinović* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti dokažu da si šurovao s parama, kao što mediji pišu, pa da te preprate u Uskok i Remetinec!!! (može neki skočismajli?)


X na sve što je Ksena napisala + 
*Tinkica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da mrljanje prestane.... Super za rastuću betu! 

*Lucija83* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoj 1. uzv danas!!!!

----------


## Charlie

> Drage moje moja beta danas 12 dnt *165*.
> Ali to moje krvarenje se nastavilo,beta se 3x uduplala za dva dana a krvaruckam,ima li netko sa sličnim iskustvom?


*Tinkice* i ja sam imala istu situaciju, 9dpt počeo smeđi spotting, beta 71,4, 12dpt beta 200 još uvijek spotting, prestalo je za koji tjedan, pa se pojavilo opet u 16 TT ali na sreću ništa nije bilo, rodila sam zdravu curicu a zašto sam spottingirala niti jedan dr. nije otkrio. Znači, nije neuobičajeno da se u vrijeme očekivane M pojavi malo krvaruckanje i kod trudnoće. Prati situaciju, važno da se beta nastavi lijepo duplati! Sretno  :Heart:

----------


## Charlie

*rikikiki, andream, sivka* ~~~~~~~ da vam današnji dan bude jaaaako sretan!!!

----------


## ina33

E, Ksena, nasmija ti mene danas  :Smile: ! Cure, sretno!

----------


## sretna35

ajme *sivka* tko će dočekati  :Cekam:  iza 16 sati ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za trocifrenu betu

*andream* javlja folikulić otišao  :Sad: , ali zato inseminacija ne gine  :Very Happy: 

*rikikiki* sretno  :Heart: 

baš lijepo da ste se javile *Charlie i pirica* da ohrabrite našu* sivku*

----------


## sretna35

:Laughing: i ja se od srca nasmijala ksena moja potpisujem te

----------


## bebach

> X na sve što je Ksena napisala + 
> *Tinkica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da mrljanje prestane.... Super za rastuću betu! 
> 
> *Lucija83* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoj 1. uzv danas!!!!


*sve potpisujem!*

----------


## kiara79

> *Andream* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bezbolnu punkciju i jajnu stanicu
> 
> *Rikikiki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ljubavni klinč u labosu
> 
> *Sivka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu
> 
> *Darko Milinović* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti dokažu da si šurovao s parama, kao što mediji pišu, pa da te preprate u Uskok i Remetinec!!! (može neki skočismajli?)


na ovo debeli potpis(ne znam staviti onaj veliki,debeli crni x) :Embarassed:

----------


## Tinkica

bila sam jučer kod dr i kaže da ćemo pratiti betu,jer se nema šta puno sada napraviti,na uzv se još uvijek ništa ne vidi. mene strah jer se to pojača pa smanji,nije smeđi iscjedak samo nego baš krv. dočekala sam da je beta dobra a sad drugi problemi...pa neće mi valjda mrvice otići  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Lua

> *Andream* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bezbolnu punkciju i jajnu stanicu
> 
> *Rikikiki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ljubavni klinč u labosu
> 
> *Sivka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu
> 
> *Darko Milinović* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti dokažu da si šurovao s parama, kao što mediji pišu, pa da te preprate u Uskok i Remetinec!!! (može neki skočismajli?)


*X* Savršeno sve rečeno! Bravo Ksena28  :Grin:

----------


## rozalija

> *Andream* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bezbolnu punkciju i jajnu stanicu
> 
> *Rikikiki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ljubavni klinč u labosu
> 
> *Sivka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu
> 
> *Darko Milinović* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti dokažu da si šurovao s parama, kao što mediji pišu, pa da te preprate u Uskok i Remetinec!!! (može neki skočismajli?)


X

----------


## Kadauna

*Rikikiki*, ljubavni se klinč očito dogodio, za transfer u subotu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Ogla*, mene si jako razveselila s trudnoćom iz Vinogradske, do sljedećeg uzv ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Svim  ostalim koji su PUPO, koji čekaju punkciju, transfer, što god ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

A *Ksena*, tebi kao i svi ostali što su već rekli, nasmijala si me i veliki potpis na sve.............................

----------


## innu

> *Andream* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bezbolnu punkciju i jajnu stanicu
> 
> *Rikikiki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ljubavni klinč u labosu
> 
> *Sivka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu
> 
> *Darko Milinović* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti dokažu da si šurovao s parama, kao što mediji pišu, pa da te preprate u Uskok i Remetinec!!! (može neki skočismajli?)


 :Laughing: 
potpis

----------


## andream

Prijavljujem betu 2.12. (sad bi u potpisu trebalo pisati - planirani prirodni ICSI, na kraju AIH+kućna radinost. Vraćamo se starim dobrim počecima...
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## rikikiki

> Prijavljujem betu 2.12. (sad bi u potpisu trebalo pisati - planirani prirodni ICSI, na kraju AIH+kućna radinost. Vraćamo se starim dobrim počecima...
> Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Tak svejedno koja metoda ... glavno da upali!
Držim fige! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lucija83

moj prvi ultrazvuk i nije bas nesto po jedan folikul na oba jajnika, boc boc do nedjelje uglavnom nisam bas nesto reagirala na stimulaciju....

----------


## crvenkapica77

> *Andream* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bezbolnu punkciju i jajnu stanicu
> 
> *Rikikiki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ljubavni klinč u labosu
> 
> *Sivka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu
> 
> *Darko Milinović* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti dokažu da si šurovao s parama, kao što mediji pišu, pa da te preprate u Uskok i Remetinec!!! (može neki skočismajli?)



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## maca2

Drage moje ja danas idem na 2.uzv, na prvom se prošli tjedan na 5+2 vidjela samo gest.vrećica. Danas sam 6+4 i trebao bi se vidjeti plod i otkucaji srca. Živčana sam cijeli tjedan, ne znam kako ću danas izdržati do 18h kad sam naručena. Samo da sve bude o.k., i da se taj hematom povukao...
Nakon toliko muke da napokon ostanem trudna sad se još patim i s takvim problemima...
Uglavnom držim fige i šaljem bezbroj dobrih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba!

----------


## mare41

maca2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Lucija83* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se ovi folikuliću razviju u moćne jajne stanice! Taman ti je dva dovoljno za super transfer!!!!

----------


## Sela

*Maca,maca,maca....*

----------


## bebach

*maca2, lucija83*, *Šumskica*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sela

Ideja da Darka stavite na odbrojavanje uopce nije losa,*Ksena* odlicno!Mogli bi i uvesti od kojeg vremena odbrojavamo npr 1dnl (citaj Latinice),2 dnl i sl...
*Sivka* bit ce to super beta!
*Tinkica* budes vidjela da ce sve biti ok!
Pusa

----------


## Gabi25

maca2 sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
lucija83 za dvije lijepe js~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

ksena svaka čast, moram i tebe potpisati :Klap: 

svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## dani82

Svim čekalicama koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sretna35

> *maca2, lucija83*, *Šumskica*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


xxx

----------


## kiara79

sivka....ajmo više a tom betom na sunce.....

----------


## šniki

*ksena28* e draga moja da te nema trebalo bi te izmisliti :Laughing:  :Laughing: ...naravno potpis na sve

----------


## nana_banana

*Sivka, matahari*, gdje ste??? Dajte da vidimo bete!!!

A kad vi nećete, evo da se ja pohvalim, moja se beta poduplala i sad iznosi 1399,50. To je 16dnt. Prije dva dana beta je iznosila 597,80.

----------


## matahari

hej drage moje! ja nažalost zakasnila na ovaj studenski vlakić, moja beta je negativna. nana_banana čestitke još jednom! sivka nadam se da si se ti uspjela ukrcati!!!

----------


## nana_banana

> hej drage moje! ja nažalost zakasnila na ovaj studenski vlakić, moja beta je negativna. nana_banana čestitke još jednom! sivka nadam se da si se ti uspjela ukrcati!!!


*Matahari*, stvarno mi je žao. Baš sam od jučer imala neki pozitivan feeling za vas dvije. Drži se i brzo u nove pobjede!!! Pusa!

----------


## Pinky

a joj mata, baš mi je žao  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## matahari

hvala draga. tugovat ću do sutra, sutra sam na dogovoru za dalje. koliko ste vi imale mogućnost "birati", tj. predložiti željeni postupak? da li bih mogla pitati da ovaj ciklus "probamo" s IVF-om? ne znam kako stvari stoje, pa je svaki savjet dobrodošao! ne mislim da sam nestrpljiva nakon samo dvije neuspjele inseminacije, jer su iza nas mjeseci (čitaj 19) kućne radinosti. 
eto, odulji ja!




> *Matahari*, stvarno mi je žao. Baš sam od jučer imala neki pozitivan feeling za vas dvije. Drži se i brzo u nove pobjede!!! Pusa!

----------


## sivka

118.2 jeli to ok????? 14dpt3d nadam se da je dobra...

----------


## matahari

čestitam Sivka!

----------


## nana_banana

Bravo *sivka*!!!! Čestitam!!!

*Matahari*, nama je doktorica odmah predložila IVF, s obzirom na dijagnozu i godine. Al ne vidim razloga zašto ti ne bi rekla da bi ovaj put pokušala sa IVF-om jer da ti je dosta nesupijelih inseminacija.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*matahari*  :Sad:  svakako reci da želiš što prije u ivf. ne znam gdje si i kakvu praksu imaju, i kakva je tvoja dijagnoza... znam da neki inzistiraju na 5 AIH prije ivf (ovisi o dobi žene i dijagnozi, naravno).

*Sivka,*  :Very Happy:  beta ti je ok.

----------


## simona

čestitam jupi  :Wink:

----------


## Pinky

sivka bravo!!!! pozitiva čuda čini, samo tako naprijed!!!

----------


## maca2

Bravo sivka!
Matahari  :Love: , samo hrabro naprijed...

Ja obavila svoje kod dr., kaže da je sve u redu i razvija se kako treba, ovaj put uz gestacijsku tu je i žumanjčana, još nema otkucaja srca ali kaže da je prerano za to (6+3). Mirovanje do daljnjeg, za 2 tjedna opet na uzv.

----------


## maca2

dupli post...

----------


## Sela

Juupi,bravo za *Nanu* i *Sivku*!!!!!Kako je divno kad se trudnice pocnu redati! :Very Happy: 
*Maca* bude i srceko,mozda danas,sutra!! :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## Snekica

> Juupi,bravo za *Nanu* i *Sivku*!!!!!Kako je divno kad se trudnice pocnu redati!
> *Maca* bude i srceko,mozda danas,sutra!!


Ovo se šlepam s potpisom!
*Matahari*, žao mi je! 
*Ksena*, post ti je zakon!
Svim čekalicama ET, punkcija, postupaka i još koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za skori uspijeh!
Pikalicama veliki  :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

Zaboravila sam nove i sad već "stare" trudnice  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## nana_banana

Evo da postavim i ovdje pitanje koje me od jučer jako muči....

Nakon pozitivne bete moja doktorica u Petrovoj mi je rekla da betu moram vaditi u četvrtak (to je bilo danas), i u ponedjeljak kada moram doći i na prvi UZV. I da će mi onda reći što i kada dalje i kad se opet vidimo. I odem ja svom socijalnom giniću da mi da uputnice i on NE DA. Kaže da mu nije jasno zašto toliko puta moram vaditi betu i da na UZV dođem kod njega.
Uglavnom, na jedvite jade on meni ipak da sve uputnice i kaže da dođem k njemu nakon svega sa rezultatima. *Ali mi je naglasio da će on voditi trudnoću i da ja nemam više što tražiti u Petrovoj.*

Zanima me, ako daj Bože, sve bude u redu i prema planu, tko mi i gdje vodi trudnoću?? Gdje idem na preglede, UZV i ostalo što će trebati?? 

Imam super MPO doktoricu u Petrovoj i htjela bi ići k njoj na preglede, ipak je ona zaslužna za moj uspijeh, samo ne znam kako jer moj ginić zahtjeva da budem samo kod njega. 

Cure pomagajte, kaj da radim. Kakva je procedura inače??

----------


## Snekica

Možda najbolje da vidiš sa dr. u Petrovoj! Nažalost, do toga još nisam došla, pa ni neznam, ali bude ti se već netko iskusniji javio! Sad ti samo želim stvarno mirnu i prekrasnu trudnoću!

----------


## Tinkica

sivka bravo za betu!  :Smile: 
matahari  :Sad: 
svima kojima treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## azrijelka36

matahari..baš mi je žao

sivka-čestitaaam!

maca2..da na slij pregledu kuca srčeko!

----------


## azrijelka36

meni je na 5+3 bila žumanjčana, a sad u subotu na 6+3 nadam se  srčeku i trta meee

----------


## matahari

*nana_banana*: nisu baš ni neke godine (28), ni nekakva dijagnoza (vidi potpis). ali, s obzirom na silne pokušaje do sad nešto očito šteka.
*AuroraBlu*: u Vinogradskoj sam, tebi je situacija tamo s obzirom na potpis poprilično poznata, pa slušam svaki savjet!!!
*hvala još jednom svima na svemu!*


> Bravo *sivka*!!!! Čestitam!!!
> 
> *Matahari*, nama je doktorica odmah predložila IVF, s obzirom na dijagnozu i godine. Al ne vidim razloga zašto ti ne bi rekla da bi ovaj put pokušala sa IVF-om jer da ti je dosta nesupijelih inseminacija.

----------


## kiara79

Sivka draga,moram i tu malo poskočiti.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
matahari :Love:  žao mi je...ne znam gdje si u postupku,ali i ja imam 2 AIH-a iza sebe i dogovorila se sa dr.da idemo na IVF....slobodno traži..

svima za sve što vam treba...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## vesnare

*Matahari* drži se i imaš pravo izbora, a i klinika :Yes: 
*Sivka* bravo za betu :Very Happy:  naravno da je odlična :Very Happy: 
*Maca2* bit će na idućem UZV. Znam da je teško čekati to malo :Heart:  stoga neka ti čim prije protekne tih duuuugih 14 dana...

----------


## Lua

> *Matahari* drži se i imaš pravo izbora, a i klinika
> *Sivka* bravo za betu naravno da je odlična
> *Maca2* bit će na idućem UZV. Znam da je teško čekati to malo stoga neka ti čim prije protekne tih duuuugih 14 dana...


*X*
i svima još puno,puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## klara

> ...
> 
> Cure pomagajte, kaj da radim. Kakva je procedura inače??


Ti biraš tko će ti voditi trudnoću. Samo kako objasniti to tvom soc. ginicu, to je već drugi problem. Možda ti MPO dokotirca može napisati nešto za njega, kao dokaz da ti trebaju te uputnice? Kao nalaz spacijaliste ili sl? 
Meni je trudnoću vodio MPO doktor, koji me čak nije vodio kroz taj IVF u kome sam zatrudnila (bili smo u Mariboru), i nije bilo problema. Ali moja tadašnja soc. doktorica bila je puno mlađa kolegica (i mislim čak i učenica) tog MPO doktora, tako da nije bilo potrebe za pitanjem "zar je on bolji od mene", a u tvom slučaju možda ima  :Wink:

----------


## Jesen82

bok cure... evo da se javim.. večeras štoperica, u subotu inseminacija.. imam 3 folikula.. kod doktora L. sam...

da vas pitam.. koja je glavna razlika između utrogestana i duphastona... mislim znam da su oba progesteron...ovaj put ću biti na duphastonima jer od utrića dobijem endometrijalni polip.. pa me zanima..

----------


## sivka

moram i tu zahvaliti, bez vas to nebi išlo tako glatko jako sam sretna i želim da budete sve tako sretne i više nego ja :Zaljubljen: 

*matahari*  :Love:  draga jako mi je žao, imaj jako veliku vjeru i nadu kao što sam ja nakon 12 pokušaja i isplatilo se.... :Heart:

----------


## ina33

*Sivka*, dobra, dobra, odlična  :Smile: !!! Čestitam!!!

----------


## aneri

Sivka čestitam na beti :Very Happy: , a svim ostalim pikalicama i čekalicama šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## angel 1

> Evo da postavim i ovdje pitanje koje me od jučer jako muči....
> 
> Nakon pozitivne bete moja doktorica u Petrovoj mi je rekla da betu moram vaditi u četvrtak (to je bilo danas), i u ponedjeljak kada moram doći i na prvi UZV. I da će mi onda reći što i kada dalje i kad se opet vidimo. I odem ja svom socijalnom giniću da mi da uputnice i on NE DA. Kaže da mu nije jasno zašto toliko puta moram vaditi betu i da na UZV dođem kod njega.
> Uglavnom, na jedvite jade on meni ipak da sve uputnice i kaže da dođem k njemu nakon svega sa rezultatima. *Ali mi je naglasio da će on voditi trudnoću i da ja nemam više što tražiti u Petrovoj.*
> 
> Zanima me, ako daj Bože, sve bude u redu i prema planu, tko mi i gdje vodi trudnoću?? Gdje idem na preglede, UZV i ostalo što će trebati?? 
> 
> Imam super MPO doktoricu u Petrovoj i htjela bi ići k njoj na preglede, ipak je ona zaslužna za moj uspijeh, samo ne znam kako jer moj ginić zahtjeva da budem samo kod njega. 
> 
> Cure pomagajte, kaj da radim. Kakva je procedura inače??


Svašta !!! Prvi put čujem za nešto ovako ! Pa ti sutra možeš promijeniti soc. ginekologa kao i dr opće prakse i otići kod koga ti želiš ( samo većina već ima i previše pacijenata ) .Ali tko će ti voditi trudnoću, da li mpo doktorica u Petrovoj ili neki privat ginekolog ili soc.ginekolog odlučuješ ti ,a ne on !!! A ovo da ti ne da uputnice..ja bi ga prijavila i rekla mu da to namjeravam .. Ako ti se ne da svađati s njim ili nisi taj tip povedi muža ili nekog drugog.. Ja od svoje soc.gin dobivam uputnice najnormalnije..i prije za postupke,lijekove i sl. Kad sam ostala trudna isto sam se do 3mj.trudnoće kontrolirala kod mpo-dr-a ,a kasnije sam prešla kod jedne privatne ginekologice ,ali svojoj soc.gin najnormalnije odem po uputnice za sve pretrage koje sam morala obaviti u trudnoći,samo joj kopiram povj.bolesti koju ona stavi u moj karton i to je to ! Nema nikakve ljutnje...cijenim i nju,pitam je za savjet...Za sve lijekove dobijem recepte... Tako da mi je ovo nebuloza... Pokušaj mu možda lijepo objasniti da se za početak želiš tamo kontrolirati ,da je takva procedura, daj mu kopirane nalaze,a ako bude šta drobio onda se svađaj !! Ti možeš odabrati najbolju skrb za sebe i svoje dijete ,a ne da ti netko drugi to određuje !

----------


## angel 1

Sivka  :Klap:  čestitke na beti ! Svim novim trudnicama neka je sretno i dalje... a čekalicama puno hrabrosti,strpljenja i sreće !

----------


## sretna35

*sivka, nana, maca* do neba skakućem zbog vaše sreće

*matahari* 

*jesen82* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno

----------


## Marnie

matahari baš mi je žao  :Sad: 
Sivka čestitam  :Smile: !!

----------


## šniki

*sivka* čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jesen82

> *Dsivka, nana, maca* do neba skakućem zbog vaše sreće
> 
> *matahari* 
> 
> *jesen82* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno


hvala ti :Smile:  svim curama također čestitam na plusićima! :Very Happy:

----------


## bebach

> *sivka, nana, maca* do neba skakućem zbog vaše sreće
> 
> *matahari* 
> 
> *jesen82* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno


xxx

svim čekalicama, pikalicama, ma svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba  :Kiss:

----------


## Charlie

*Sivka, nana_banana* čestitke na lijepim betama!
*Matahari* mislim da možeš tražiti IVF, ovisi o doktoru mogao bi sugerirati još jedan AIH ali više od 3 nije uobičajeno. Sretno!
Svima ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Lua

evo cure još nismo popile virtualnu  :Coffee: 

i još malo svima nama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sandra100

> sivka bravo za betu! 
> matahari 
> svima kojima treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


POTPISUJEM....

Moja beta je sa 90.9 pala na 36.8.... nažalost ništa ovaj put.......

----------


## Marinči

sandra100 žao mi je....

Jutros sam bila na VV i dok sam čekala na red kod dr. dvije cure su išle u lab vaditi betu. Jooooj sad me tako zanima kako će ispasti - curke puno sreće i nadam se da će beta biti ogromna.

I svima ostalima naravno želim to isto...pusa

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Sandra*,  :Sad:  drugi put će biti bolje, to da je beta bila pozitivna je definitivno dobar znak!

*Mata hari*, svakako reci da želiš što prije ivf. Čak i ako doktor kaže da je još rano, da moraš odraditi još 1-2 aih - odradit ćeš ih odmah jedan za drugim. U vinogradskoj to nije problem. Mogu te možda već sad staviti na listu čekanja za ivf negdje 2.mj. - a do tada si ionako zaposlena s aih. brzo će ti to proći  :Smile:

----------


## marti_sk

Sandra,  :Love:

----------


## sandra100

Cure hvala Vam na podršci....ja ovaj poraz puno lakše podnosim jer imam malog  :Saint:  kod kuće, koji trenutno čeka u vrtiću da mama dođe po njega........

----------


## sretna35

sandra super za stav i pozdrav malom vrtićancu

----------


## maca2

Curke koje ste trudne i već ste obavile prve uzv-ove. Možete li mi na PM preporučiti privatnika u ZG da odem sljedeći tjedan na uzv. Dva tjedna čekanja kod moje soc.gin. mi je predugooo, a i nažalost jučer sam čula i pročitala po raznim forumima dosta loša mišljenja o njoj i njenoj stručnosti.

----------


## linalena

sandra100, matahari  :Love: 

nana_banan, sivka, simona čestitam na beti  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , ~~~~~~~~~ za dalje

maca2 ~~~~~~~~ da brzo ne treba više mirovati i da srčeko glasno zakuca

Jesen82 za hrabra vojska obljubi ta 3 folikula  :Zaljubljen: 

Ja jutros primila 3 put po 3 gonala, sada 3 dana po 2, Danas nisam cmokljila al me jučer lupilo , no doduše danas sam radila malo dulje a i pojela kilu čokolade

----------


## Tinkica

moja beta danas 14 dnt 452,krvarenje i dalje prisutno! jupi i šmrc!

----------


## linalena

Tinkica beta je super al joj za krvarenje, što kažu doktori??? U kojoj si klinici?

----------


## ninochka28

cure javljam se s prvog uzv-a,danas smo 5+3 i imamo dva srčeka koja kucaju :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Tinkica

> Tinkica beta je super al joj za krvarenje, što kažu doktori??? U kojoj si klinici?


doktori ništa ne kažu,treba još pričekati-za tjedan dana tek uzv! U Os se kontroliram,a postupak bio u Postojni

----------


## Tinkica

> cure javljam se s prvog uzv-a,danas smo 5+3 i imamo dva srčeka koja kucaju


Ajme prekrasno!  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Biti će Tinkice sve OK pa će i tebi titrati dva srčeka

----------


## Tinkica

> Biti će Tinkice sve OK pa će i tebi titrati dva srčeka


Nadamo  se....

----------


## matahari

ajme, ja dok odradim šihtu ovdje svašta novog...*ninochka 28* čestitam! *Tinkica*, također! *AuroraBlu* hvala, ali dr. T je danas bio neumoljiv. ispratio me riječima: strpljen, spašen. kaže da sam mlada i da baš nemamo nekakvu dijagnozu te da bi on pokušao s još kojom inseminacijom. ovaj put idemo u prirodnom ciklusu da se jajnici malo odmore. IVF do daljnjeg na čekanju...

----------


## ninochka28

> moja beta danas 14 dnt 452,krvarenje i dalje prisutno! jupi i šmrc!


evo da te utješim, ja sam 6 dana po malo krvaruckala pa eto rezultata :Smile: 
samo miruj i meni je dr.savjetovao da uzimam 3x3 utrogestana i stalo je

----------


## aneri

Ninochka28 i Tinkica :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  živjele tako lijepe bete.
Jesen~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se spermići i folikuli sretnu, sljube  :Zaljubljen:  i onda nam javiš super betu

----------


## Gabi25

ninochka ajme čestitam, prekrasno, prekrasno :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Marnie

Tinkica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za školsku trudnoću  :Smile: .

Ninochka28 jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee čestitam na blizancima  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ninochka28

hvala vam curke od  :Heart: , još uvijek ne vjerujem da sam danas vidla dva srčeka :Very Happy: 


gabi želim ti isti scenarij u mb :Heart:  :Very Happy: 

i svim drugim curama puno sreće i puno velikih beta :Zaljubljen:

----------


## šniki

*ninochka28* čestitam od srca.....predivno....naravno da mi je V već javila odavno.....tak da smo se već veselile :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Ninochka28 i Tinkica živjele tako lijepe bete.
> Jesen~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se spermići i folikuli sretnu, sljube  i onda nam javiš super betu



cestitam   !!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## zedra

ninochka, cestitke  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

*mimi81  * danas  je imala transfer 2 embrija~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno joj~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## maca2

> cure javljam se s prvog uzv-a,danas smo 5+3 i imamo dva srčeka koja kucaju


Bravo ninochka28!!  :Klap:  

Eto,to je to što me brine...tebi su našli čak 2 otkucaja srca na 5+3, a meni jučer na 6+3 još ništa... :Sad: 
Hvala svim curama koje su se javile s preporukama za privatnog gin., dogovorila sam pregled za sljedeći četvrtak - tada bi se sigurno već moralo čuti srce...držite mi fige da sve dobro prođe!

----------


## ninochka28

maca ja mislim da ti to ovisi o kvaliteti uzv-a, ja sam bila u viliju a oni imaju super uzv, ali ne brini vidjet ćeš i ti svoje srčeko :Zaljubljen:

----------


## AnneMary

> Bravo ninochka28!!  
> 
> Eto,to je to što me brine...tebi su našli čak 2 otkucaja srca na 5+3, a meni jučer na 6+3 još ništa...
> Hvala svim curama koje su se javile s preporukama za privatnog gin., dogovorila sam pregled za sljedeći četvrtak - tada bi se sigurno već moralo čuti srce...držite mi fige da sve dobro prođe!


maca2 puno ovisi o implataciji, nekome bude kasnije i po tjedan dana.
nadam se da će i kod tebe sve biti u redu!

----------


## maca2

> maca ja mislim da ti to ovisi o kvaliteti uzv-a, ja sam bila u viliju a oni imaju super uzv, ali ne brini vidjet ćeš i ti svoje srčeko


Ma to i ja mislim, tj. to mi svi govore i tješe me - bitan je kvalitetan uzv, a još više onaj koji njime rukuje...nadam se da je to posrijedi kod mene tj.nedostatak stručnosti i kvalitete i da ćemo sljedeći tjedan čuti malo  :Heart:

----------


## Gabi25

ninochka hvala ti draga :Heart: 
maca2 nadam se srčeku sljedeći tjedan~~~~~~~~~

Valerija čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   Ti si bila u Mariboru jel tako?

----------


## zedra

Valerija, super!! Bravo!! :Very Happy: 
To su blastice bili ili?

----------


## sretna35

> Ninochka28 i Tinkica živjele tako lijepe bete.
> Jesen~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se spermići i folikuli sretnu, sljube  i onda nam javiš super betu


baš lijepo sročeno potpisujem i dodajem još malo vibri za mimi81 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~ i sve ostale znane i neznane

----------


## Jesen82

> Ninochka28 i Tinkica živjele tako lijepe bete.
> Jesen~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se spermići i folikuli sretnu, sljube  i onda nam javiš super betu


cure hvala na lijepim željama :Smile:  sve je super prošlo :Very Happy:  tetu betu vadimo na Sv.Nikolu... neka nam donese sreću :Zaljubljen: 

ninochki i tinkici čestitam na betama!

----------


## cranky

> cure hvala na lijepim željama sve je super prošlo tetu betu vadimo na Sv.Nikolu... neka nam donese sreću
> 
> ninochki i tinkici čestitam na betama!


Jesenka moja šaljem ti tonu trudničke prašine i sve pozitivne vibre  :Heart:

----------


## Jesen82

> Jesenka moja šaljem ti tonu trudničke prašine i sve pozitivne vibre


crankyca moja :Smile:  hvala ti.. imamo tri odlična folikula, super endometrij i jako jako dobre plivače... biologica ih je pohvalila :Smile: ))))))))))))) na naše drugom sastajalištu ne budem ništa pisala.. nemam baš volje.. daleko je to ono što je nekada bilo.. ljubim tebe i mrvu!

----------


## kerolajn5

pridružujem se čestitkama ninochki i tinkici   :Smile:  želim vam školsku trudnoću  :Wink:

----------


## aneri

Danas sam obavila zadnji uzv, u utorak ujutro je punkcija :Cekam:

----------


## marti_sk

Tinkica, valerija cestitam  :Very Happy: 
Ninochka  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 
mimi81, jesen 82  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku tetu betu  :Heart: 

svima za ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za zimske pahuljice  :Heart:

----------


## Gabi25

aneri sretno u utorak~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

svim čekalicama punkcija, transfera, beta, postupaka i svega ostalog~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Pinky

1. mj.2010 
NinaB prirodno (nakon 1X AIH)
Cuceta – 1 stimulirani ICSI Split (nakon 3X AIH)
ž od boy – 2 stimulirani ICSI VV (nakon 1X ICSI)
Maiela – prirodno (nakon 3X AIH)
marta26 prirodno (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 1X klomifenski ICSI)

2. mj.2010 
Simby – 1 klomifenski ICSI – Vili (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Elli – prirodno (nakon 6X IVF bebica )
Blondy1 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
DinciP – 3 stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (Nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 2X Prirodna ICSI)
Duga56 – 2 IVF
Tarolina - 3 stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 6X AIH, 4X prirodnih IVF, 2X stimulirani IVF)
nina09 – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH, 2X stimulirani IVF)
blondy1 – 1 stimulirani ICSI VV
diabolica - 1 stimulirani IVF KBC RI (nakon 4X AIH)
Vinalina – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 6 > prirodnih IVF)
andiko - 2. klomifenski IVF, VV 

3. mj.2010 
Rozalija – 2 stimulirani ICSI Maribor (nakon 5X AIH, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X FET)
Suzanaab – 1 stimulirani ICSI Maribor
malena2 – stimulirani IVF Cito Split
Ginger – 1 stimulirani ICSI Vili (nakon 1X prirodni IVF, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X stimulirani ICSI – mala princeza) 
Weather – 3 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2X AIH, 2X klomifenski IVF)
Arkica – 4 polustimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (nakon 1X AIH, 2X stimulirani ICSI, 3X prirodni IVF)
Ketty28 – prirodno 
Fatamorgana – 1 stimulirani IVF Istanbul
mia – stimulirani IVF Prag
Goa – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
Mimek – stimulirani IVF
tanjack36 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
ines31 – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X prirodni IVF)
adriana_d – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH)
pčelica2009 – 7 stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 5X stimulirani IVF, 1X FET)

4. mj.2010 
ketyy – stimulirani ICSI Maribor
zvijezdica2 – stimulirani ICSI Prag
agility – 1 AIH SD
Anana1 – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X klomifenski ICSI)
Mikulica stimulirani IVF VV
Blekonja – 1 femarski ICSI Cito (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Vaka – 1 stimulirani IVF Vinogradska
Korny77 – IVF SD
Karla 1980 – 4 ICSI Maribor (Nakon 3X ICSI, 2X FET)
talia7 – ICSI Prag
mazica79 – prirodno (nakon 1XIVF) 

5. mj.2010 
diana – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
LEELOO77 – 2 stimulirani ICSI Prag (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI) 
Frka – stimulirani IVF VV 
Angel1 – 7 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2 stimulirani IVF, 2X prirodni IVF, 2X klomifenski IVF, 1X AIH) 
Coolerica – 2 stimulirani ICSI Postojna (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X AIH) 
BOZZ – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X AIH)
barbyRI – prirodno (nakon 1X ICSI) 
nena3beba – stimulirani ICSI Prag
betty – DAIH (nakon 1X AIH)
Vali- FET Maribor
Hello Kitty – 2 stimulirani IVF (nakon 1X IVF)

6. mj.2010 
Amly – 3 stimulirani IVF Njemacka (nakon 2X IVF)
Zeljana – stimulirani ICSI Slovenija
osijek – 2X stimulirani ICSI Petrova
bebica2009 – 8. IVF Vinogradska (nakon 1 stim., 4. prir. I 2. klomif.) 
draga – 4. FET VV(nakon 3 X AIH, 1X IVF, 3X FET) 
enya22 - prirodno (nakon svega i svačega) 
čupko 1 - 2. stimulirani IVF VV
kika84 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Prag
Natalina - 3. stimulirani IVF MB 
venera21 - 5. AIH Vinogradska 

7. mj.2010 
sandric - 1. stimulirani IVF MB 
evelin - 1. stimulirani IVF SD 
issa11 - 2. IVF Cito (nakon 1 stim. IVF) 
Sanjička - prirodno (nakon 1 stimulirani IVF i 2 prir. IVF) 
petra30 - 4. prir. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 3 x ICSI) 
marti78 - 2. FET Prag 
vesnare - 3 polustimulirani ICSI Cito (nakon 2X FET, 2X ICSI)
gričanka - ? IVF, Prag
beba.2 – 2 IVF (nakon 1X AIH, 1X IVF)

8. mj.2010 
AnneMarry – 1. stimulirani IVF, SD (nakon 5XIVF) 
Cranky – 1. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 3X AIH)
tini – 4. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 15 prir/klomif. IVF, 3 stimulirana IVF )
Jim - 2. IVF (iz odmrznutih js) SD (nakon 2 AIH, 1 stimulirani IVF )
lastavica1979 – prirodno

9. mj.2010 
Denny  – 1. stimulirani IVF, Cito  (nakon 3 AIH) 
Tibi – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska
“tina” – 2 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakn 2 AIH, 1 ICSI)
Ordep – prirodno
micek – 4. stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 3 IVF)
mromi30 – prirodno

10. mj.2010 
Žanet – 4.stimulirani IVF, Cito  (nakon 3 IVF ) 
gargamelica – 5.stimulirani  ICSI-TESSE, Cito  (nakon 4 ICSI-TESSE) 
sbonetic – 4 ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 3 ICSI) 
Gosparka – 5 ICSI, SD (nakon 4 ICSI) 
Tia – 4. stimulirani ICSI (nakon 6 AIH, 3 stim.  IVF)
sildad - 4. stimuirani ICSI Cito (nakon 3 stim. i 6 FET-ova)

11. mj.2010 
mravak – 4. stimulirani ICSI, Rijeka (nakon 1 ICSI, i 2 ICSI sa odmrznutim js)
modesty4 – 1. stimulirani ICSI, SD (nakon 2 AIH)
Sela – 5 IVF, Prag (nakon 3 AIH, 3 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF)
azrijelka36 – 1 AIH, IVF centar 
maca2 – 8 ICSI Maribor (nakon 3 stim. ICSI, 4 prir. ICSI)
ninocka28 – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 3 AIH, 1 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF)
Tinkica ~~~~~~~~
Sivka - 1. stimulirani IVF SD
nana-banana 1. IVF Petrova
simona - IVF SD
VALERIJA - IVF MB

*Naša lista* 
Čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
anđeo sa neba
ana03
jo1974
diki 29.11.
 Pinky 29.11.
crvenkapica77 29.11.
alma_itd 29.11.
Jesen82 06.12.
 
Čekalice (F)ET 

Čekalice punkcije 
aneri 

AIH, Prirodni IVF,ICSI 
andream
kiara79

Pikalice 
mimi81
tigrical 
Sumskovoce 
lucija83
AuroraBlu 
linalena

Klomifenke/Femarke

Šmrkalice i ostale supresije 
Gabi25
loks
zedra 

On-GO
dudadudaduda
aleksandraj
Pirica
ž od milivoj73 


Hrabrice/Čekalice koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jesenski vlakić  
Deja2, nellyxy, miška, ANKARA, dim, zubica, marti_sk, ninatz, didicro, Mary Ann, zelimo_bebu, Acitam, curka, Sonja29, nena3beba, tonili, franka76, kata1, negra, Livija2, extreme, dariaaa, TeddyBearz, pippi, tikica, Biene, pujica, Andreja, sany22, tia_16, s_iva, Mariel, nini, Tayra, maya3, sissy, ponedjeljak, Fragola, Katarina, snjeska_ , gaia, philipa, necija mama, nestrpljiva, ana@zm, ella roo, AB7, nini, Patientia, danijelica, Madonna, philipa, Weather, Ana39, Ella03, luce_st, Mimi333, Kinki, Ljubica, gianna, Glorija, nirvana, Jill, Orline, Dadica, Reni76, Dodirko, Gabi, miška, bambus99, BLIZU, Jelena, Rene2, gianna, mišicalara, Dim, Capka, mušica, nata, missy, višnja, Kraljica18, Dusica1, maya3, amariya, molu, ZLATKA, nela., mrnjica, viky, regina78, sissy, ovnica29, Bebel, Ambra, Umma, IRENA456, Iva77, bernadette, simbi, choko, metkovk@, wewa, Bernadette, Miss July, TWEETY77, Ljubica, mala garava, Teodora, Ici, Splicanka, Mmaslacak, Draga, Kaća, tisa, Shanti, Andy, frka, Ksena28, molu, acitam, BHany, Amyx, RuzicaSB, Pato, dani39, Kika83, Točkalica, jo1974, dir, Strumpfica, TwistedQ, Ameli, Natica, Elena-mk, Missy, ivana83, bubble_71, yasmina, nina1, gupi51, mare41, Vikki, Juliette, pinny, Marina27, Lilly, sivka, Ti, duba13, MAJONI974, Tuzna, Cortina, nataša, Kikla123, Miki76, zlatica, Romanica, Cannisa, innu, Zeena, bublica3, Gizmos, Missixty, AnaK, n&a, Snow.ml, ivkica28, Tigrical, Iberc, Marnie, Iva Mia 2009, Šiškica, Mimimuc, dani82, Vojvođanka, Pimbli,  Mia74, Sanja1, trunčicabalunčica, ogla,  mini3, tlatinčica,  klara, skandy, mrkvica84, nokia, zrinkič, kik@, Bab,  taca70, sany 7, đurđa76, sali, centaurea.in.spe, kandela, venera3, mirna26, Opa, suzzie2, NINA30, loryy, Bugaboo,  vita22, ivica_k, ZAUZETA, Aurora*, tiki_a, corinaII, ia30, kriistiina, rose, narnija, tantolina, amaria 23, mare41, Mia Lilly, TOMISLAVA, m arta, Adikica, mare157, kiara79, luna1, Lua, matto, kerolajn5, marta7,  MALECKA, Snekica

*ako sam štagod falila, javite
molim novopečene trudnice da mi jave ostatak generalija da upišem na listu (koji postupak, kakav i gdje)*

----------


## kerolajn5

> Danas sam obavila zadnji uzv, u utorak ujutro je punkcija


šta kažu ,,kakvi su ti folikulići?? koliko ih ima ??

----------


## crvenkapica77

pinky jel to  nisi mogla cekat  denny  :Smile:  
, morala si nas stavit  na cekalice bete   :Smile: 
neka, neka....lijepo nas je vidjet   :Heart: 

mimi81 ti je isto cekalica  bete

----------


## Pinky

ma prošli smo već 4-5 stranica a nje nema, poslije bi bilo još teže editirati. nadam se da će doći što prije i nastaviti liste hehehe
mimi ću ubaciti poslije. koji datum?

----------


## crvenkapica77

falila mi je lista   :Smile:  

mimi juce imala transfer   , petrova,

----------


## aneri

Kerolajn5, pa na uzv ih je vidio 7, a veličina je od 19mm neki do 15mm. Ne znam i ovaj put sam isto uzimala Menopur, kao i prošli, a onda sam imala 10 folikula, a sad sam primila 13 injekcija više, ali to sve opet ne mora ništa značiti, dovoljan je samo jedan. Vidjet ću u utorak kad ih isisaju  :Laughing: koliko ih je zapravo i kakve su kvalitete, a do tad :Cekam:

----------


## Pinky

1. mj.2010 
NinaB prirodno (nakon 1X AIH)
Cuceta – 1 stimulirani ICSI Split (nakon 3X AIH)
ž od boy – 2 stimulirani ICSI VV (nakon 1X ICSI)
Maiela – prirodno (nakon 3X AIH)
marta26 prirodno (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 1X klomifenski ICSI)

2. mj.2010 
Simby – 1 klomifenski ICSI – Vili (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Elli – prirodno (nakon 6X IVF bebica )
Blondy1 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
DinciP – 3 stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (Nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 2X Prirodna ICSI)
Duga56 – 2 IVF
Tarolina - 3 stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 6X AIH, 4X prirodnih IVF, 2X stimulirani IVF)
nina09 – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH, 2X stimulirani IVF)
blondy1 – 1 stimulirani ICSI VV
diabolica - 1 stimulirani IVF KBC RI (nakon 4X AIH)
Vinalina – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 6 > prirodnih IVF)
andiko - 2. klomifenski IVF, VV 

3. mj.2010 
Rozalija – 2 stimulirani ICSI Maribor (nakon 5X AIH, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X FET)
Suzanaab – 1 stimulirani ICSI Maribor
malena2 – stimulirani IVF Cito Split
Ginger – 1 stimulirani ICSI Vili (nakon 1X prirodni IVF, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X stimulirani ICSI – mala princeza) 
Weather – 3 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2X AIH, 2X klomifenski IVF)
Arkica – 4 polustimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (nakon 1X AIH, 2X stimulirani ICSI, 3X prirodni IVF)
Ketty28 – prirodno 
Fatamorgana – 1 stimulirani IVF Istanbul
mia – stimulirani IVF Prag
Goa – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
Mimek – stimulirani IVF
tanjack36 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
ines31 – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X prirodni IVF)
adriana_d – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH)
pčelica2009 – 7 stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 5X stimulirani IVF, 1X FET)

4. mj.2010 
ketyy – stimulirani ICSI Maribor
zvijezdica2 – stimulirani ICSI Prag
agility – 1 AIH SD
Anana1 – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X klomifenski ICSI)
Mikulica stimulirani IVF VV
Blekonja – 1 femarski ICSI Cito (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Vaka – 1 stimulirani IVF Vinogradska
Korny77 – IVF SD
Karla 1980 – 4 ICSI Maribor (Nakon 3X ICSI, 2X FET)
talia7 – ICSI Prag
mazica79 – prirodno (nakon 1XIVF) 

5. mj.2010 
diana – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
LEELOO77 – 2 stimulirani ICSI Prag (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI) 
Frka – stimulirani IVF VV 
Angel1 – 7 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2 stimulirani IVF, 2X prirodni IVF, 2X klomifenski IVF, 1X AIH) 
Coolerica – 2 stimulirani ICSI Postojna (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X AIH) 
BOZZ – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X AIH)
barbyRI – prirodno (nakon 1X ICSI) 
nena3beba – stimulirani ICSI Prag
betty – DAIH (nakon 1X AIH)
Vali- FET Maribor
Hello Kitty – 2 stimulirani IVF (nakon 1X IVF)

6. mj.2010 
Amly – 3 stimulirani IVF Njemacka (nakon 2X IVF)
Zeljana – stimulirani ICSI Slovenija
osijek – 2X stimulirani ICSI Petrova
bebica2009 – 8. IVF Vinogradska (nakon 1 stim., 4. prir. I 2. klomif.) 
draga – 4. FET VV(nakon 3 X AIH, 1X IVF, 3X FET) 
enya22 - prirodno (nakon svega i svačega) 
čupko 1 - 2. stimulirani IVF VV
kika84 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Prag
Natalina - 3. stimulirani IVF MB 
venera21 - 5. AIH Vinogradska 

7. mj.2010 
sandric - 1. stimulirani IVF MB 
evelin - 1. stimulirani IVF SD 
issa11 - 2. IVF Cito (nakon 1 stim. IVF) 
Sanjička - prirodno (nakon 1 stimulirani IVF i 2 prir. IVF) 
petra30 - 4. prir. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 3 x ICSI) 
marti78 - 2. FET Prag 
vesnare - 3 polustimulirani ICSI Cito (nakon 2X FET, 2X ICSI)
gričanka - ? IVF, Prag
beba.2 – 2 IVF (nakon 1X AIH, 1X IVF)

8. mj.2010 
AnneMarry – 1. stimulirani IVF, SD (nakon 5XIVF) 
Cranky – 1. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 3X AIH)
tini – 4. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 15 prir/klomif. IVF, 3 stimulirana IVF )
Jim - 2. IVF (iz odmrznutih js) SD (nakon 2 AIH, 1 stimulirani IVF )
lastavica1979 – prirodno

9. mj.2010 
Denny  – 1. stimulirani IVF, Cito  (nakon 3 AIH) 
Tibi – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska
“tina” – 2 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakn 2 AIH, 1 ICSI)
Ordep – prirodno
micek – 4. stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 3 IVF)
mromi30 – prirodno

10. mj.2010 
Žanet – 4.stimulirani IVF, Cito  (nakon 3 IVF ) 
gargamelica – 5.stimulirani  ICSI-TESSE, Cito  (nakon 4 ICSI-TESSE) 
sbonetic – 4 ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 3 ICSI) 
Gosparka – 5 ICSI, SD (nakon 4 ICSI) 
Tia – 4. stimulirani ICSI (nakon 6 AIH, 3 stim.  IVF)
sildad - 4. stimuirani ICSI Cito (nakon 3 stim. i 6 FET-ova)  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
ogla - ? stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

11. mj.2010 
mravak – 4. stimulirani ICSI, Rijeka (nakon 1 ICSI, i 2 ICSI sa odmrznutim js)
modesty4 – 1. stimulirani ICSI, SD (nakon 2 AIH)
Sela – 5 IVF, Prag (nakon 3 AIH, 3 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF)
azrijelka36 – 1 AIH, IVF centar 
maca2 – 8 ICSI Maribor (nakon 3 stim. ICSI, 4 prir. ICSI)
ninocka28 – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 3 AIH, 1 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF)
Tinkica ~~~~~~~~
Sivka - 1. stimulirani IVF SD
nana-banana 1. IVF Petrova
simona - IVF SD
VALERIJA - IVF MB

*Naša lista* 
Čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
anđeo sa neba
ana03
jo1974
diki 29.11.
 Pinky 29.11.
crvenkapica77 29.11.
alma_itd 29.11.
mimi81 03.12.
 Jesen82 06.12.
 
Čekalice (F)ET 

Čekalice punkcije 
aneri 

AIH, Prirodni IVF,ICSI 
andream
kiara79

Pikalice 
mimi81
tigrical 
Sumskovoce 
lucija83
AuroraBlu 
linalena

Klomifenke/Femarke

Šmrkalice i ostale supresije 
Gabi25
loks
zedra 

On-GO
dudadudaduda
aleksandraj
Pirica
ž od milivoj73 


Hrabrice/Čekalice koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jesenski vlakić  
Deja2, nellyxy, miška, ANKARA, dim, zubica, marti_sk, ninatz, didicro, Mary Ann, zelimo_bebu, Acitam, curka, Sonja29, nena3beba, tonili, franka76, kata1, negra, Livija2, extreme, dariaaa, TeddyBearz, pippi, tikica, Biene, pujica, Andreja, sany22, tia_16, s_iva, Mariel, nini, Tayra, maya3, sissy, ponedjeljak, Fragola, Katarina, snjeska_ , gaia, philipa, necija mama, nestrpljiva, ana@zm, ella roo, AB7, nini, Patientia, danijelica, Madonna, philipa, Weather, Ana39, Ella03, luce_st, Mimi333, Kinki, Ljubica, gianna, Glorija, nirvana, Jill, Orline, Dadica, Reni76, Dodirko, Gabi, miška, bambus99, BLIZU, Jelena, Rene2, gianna, mišicalara, Dim, Capka, mušica, nata, missy, višnja, Kraljica18, Dusica1, maya3, amariya, molu, ZLATKA, nela., mrnjica, viky, regina78, sissy, ovnica29, Bebel, Ambra, Umma, IRENA456, Iva77, bernadette, simbi, choko, metkovk@, wewa, Bernadette, Miss July, TWEETY77, Ljubica, mala garava, Teodora, Ici, Splicanka, Mmaslacak, Draga, Kaća, tisa, Shanti, Andy, frka, Ksena28, molu, acitam, BHany, Amyx, RuzicaSB, Pato, dani39, Kika83, Točkalica, jo1974, dir, Strumpfica, TwistedQ, Ameli, Natica, Elena-mk, Missy, ivana83, bubble_71, yasmina, nina1, gupi51, mare41, Vikki, Juliette, pinny, Marina27, Lilly, sivka, Ti, duba13, MAJONI974, Tuzna, Cortina, nataša, Kikla123, Miki76, zlatica, Romanica, Cannisa, innu, Zeena, bublica3, Gizmos, Missixty, AnaK, n&a, Snow.ml, ivkica28, Tigrical, Iberc, Marnie, Iva Mia 2009, Šiškica, Mimimuc, dani82, Vojvođanka, Pimbli,  Mia74, Sanja1, trunčicabalunčica, ,  mini3, tlatinčica,  klara, skandy, mrkvica84, nokia, zrinkič, kik@, Bab,  taca70, sany 7, đurđa76, sali, centaurea.in.spe, kandela, venera3, mirna26, Opa, suzzie2, NINA30, loryy, Bugaboo,  vita22, ivica_k, ZAUZETA, Aurora*, tiki_a, corinaII, ia30, kriistiina, rose, narnija, tantolina, amaria 23, mare41, Mia Lilly, TOMISLAVA, m arta, Adikica, mare157, kiara79, luna1, Lua, matto, kerolajn5, marta7,  MALECKA, Snekica

*ako sam štagod falila, javite
molim novopečene trudnice da mi jave ostatak generalija da upišem na listu (koji postupak, kakav i gdje)*

----------


## Dodirko

Baš sam htjela Oglu spomenuti..... Čestitam i ovdje!

----------


## Pinky

1. mj.2010 
NinaB prirodno (nakon 1X AIH)
Cuceta – 1 stimulirani ICSI Split (nakon 3X AIH)
ž od boy – 2 stimulirani ICSI VV (nakon 1X ICSI)
Maiela – prirodno (nakon 3X AIH)
marta26 prirodno (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 1X klomifenski ICSI)

2. mj.2010 
Simby – 1 klomifenski ICSI – Vili (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Elli – prirodno (nakon 6X IVF bebica )
Blondy1 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
DinciP – 3 stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (Nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 2X Prirodna ICSI)
Duga56 – 2 IVF
Tarolina - 3 stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 6X AIH, 4X prirodnih IVF, 2X stimulirani IVF)
nina09 – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH, 2X stimulirani IVF)
blondy1 – 1 stimulirani ICSI VV
diabolica - 1 stimulirani IVF KBC RI (nakon 4X AIH)
Vinalina – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 6 > prirodnih IVF)
andiko - 2. klomifenski IVF, VV 

3. mj.2010 
Rozalija – 2 stimulirani ICSI Maribor (nakon 5X AIH, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X FET)
Suzanaab – 1 stimulirani ICSI Maribor
malena2 – stimulirani IVF Cito Split
Ginger – 1 stimulirani ICSI Vili (nakon 1X prirodni IVF, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X stimulirani ICSI – mala princeza) 
Weather – 3 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2X AIH, 2X klomifenski IVF)
Arkica – 4 polustimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (nakon 1X AIH, 2X stimulirani ICSI, 3X prirodni IVF)
Ketty28 – prirodno 
Fatamorgana – 1 stimulirani IVF Istanbul
mia – stimulirani IVF Prag
Goa – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
Mimek – stimulirani IVF
tanjack36 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
ines31 – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X prirodni IVF)
adriana_d – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH)
pčelica2009 – 7 stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 5X stimulirani IVF, 1X FET)

4. mj.2010 
ketyy – stimulirani ICSI Maribor
zvijezdica2 – stimulirani ICSI Prag
agility – 1 AIH SD
Anana1 – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X klomifenski ICSI)
Mikulica stimulirani IVF VV
Blekonja – 1 femarski ICSI Cito (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Vaka – 1 stimulirani IVF Vinogradska
Korny77 – IVF SD
Karla 1980 – 4 ICSI Maribor (Nakon 3X ICSI, 2X FET)
talia7 – ICSI Prag
mazica79 – prirodno (nakon 1XIVF) 

5. mj.2010 
diana – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
LEELOO77 – 2 stimulirani ICSI Prag (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI) 
Frka – stimulirani IVF VV 
Angel1 – 7 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2 stimulirani IVF, 2X prirodni IVF, 2X klomifenski IVF, 1X AIH) 
Coolerica – 2 stimulirani ICSI Postojna (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X AIH) 
BOZZ – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X AIH)
barbyRI – prirodno (nakon 1X ICSI) 
nena3beba – stimulirani ICSI Prag
betty – DAIH (nakon 1X AIH)
Vali- FET Maribor
Hello Kitty – 2 stimulirani IVF (nakon 1X IVF)

6. mj.2010 
Amly – 3 stimulirani IVF Njemacka (nakon 2X IVF)
Zeljana – stimulirani ICSI Slovenija
osijek – 2X stimulirani ICSI Petrova
bebica2009 – 8. IVF Vinogradska (nakon 1 stim., 4. prir. I 2. klomif.) 
draga – 4. FET VV(nakon 3 X AIH, 1X IVF, 3X FET) 
enya22 - prirodno (nakon svega i svačega) 
čupko 1 - 2. stimulirani IVF VV
kika84 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Prag
Natalina - 3. stimulirani IVF MB 
venera21 - 5. AIH Vinogradska 

7. mj.2010 
sandric - 1. stimulirani IVF MB 
evelin - 1. stimulirani IVF SD 
issa11 - 2. IVF Cito (nakon 1 stim. IVF) 
Sanjička - prirodno (nakon 1 stimulirani IVF i 2 prir. IVF) 
petra30 - 4. prir. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 3 x ICSI) 
marti78 - 2. FET Prag 
vesnare - 3 polustimulirani ICSI Cito (nakon 2X FET, 2X ICSI)
gričanka - ? IVF, Prag
beba.2 – 2 IVF (nakon 1X AIH, 1X IVF)

8. mj.2010 
AnneMarry – 1. stimulirani IVF, SD (nakon 5XIVF) 
Cranky – 1. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 3X AIH)
tini – 4. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 15 prir/klomif. IVF, 3 stimulirana IVF )
Jim - 2. IVF (iz odmrznutih js) SD (nakon 2 AIH, 1 stimulirani IVF )
lastavica1979 – prirodno

9. mj.2010 
Denny  – 1. stimulirani IVF, Cito  (nakon 3 AIH) 
Tibi – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska
“tina” – 2 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakn 2 AIH, 1 ICSI)
Ordep – prirodno
micek – 4. stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 3 IVF)
mromi30 – prirodno

10. mj.2010 
Žanet – 4.stimulirani IVF, Cito  (nakon 3 IVF ) 
gargamelica – 5.stimulirani  ICSI-TESSE, Cito  (nakon 4 ICSI-TESSE) 
sbonetic – 4 ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 3 ICSI) 
Gosparka – 5 ICSI, SD (nakon 4 ICSI) 
Tia – 4. stimulirani ICSI (nakon 6 AIH, 3 stim.  IVF)
sildad - 4. stimuirani ICSI Cito (nakon 3 stim. i 6 FET-ova)  :Very Happy: 
ogla - ? stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska  :Very Happy: 
GIZMOS - 2. stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 5xAIH KBC RI i 1 stimulirani ICSI MB)  :Very Happy: 

11. mj.2010 
mravak – 4. stimulirani ICSI, Rijeka (nakon 1 ICSI, i 2 ICSI sa odmrznutim js)
modesty4 – 1. stimulirani ICSI, SD (nakon 2 AIH)
Sela – 5 IVF, Prag (nakon 3 AIH, 3 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF)
azrijelka36 – 1 AIH, IVF centar 
maca2 – 8 ICSI Maribor (nakon 3 stim. ICSI, 4 prir. ICSI)
ninocka28 – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 3 AIH, 1 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF)
Tinkica ~~~~~~~~
Sivka - 1. stimulirani IVF SD
nana-banana 1. IVF Petrova
simona - IVF SD
VALERIJA - IVF MB
tarajan 1. IVF VV


*Naša lista* 
Čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
anđeo sa neba
ana03
jo1974
diki 29.11.
 Pinky 29.11.
crvenkapica77 29.11.
alma_itd 29.11.
mimi81 03.12.
 Jesen82 06.12.
 
Čekalice (F)ET 
nataša
mary26
morskavila

Čekalice punkcije 
aneri 
anabanana

AIH, Prirodni IVF,ICSI 
andream
kiara79

Pikalice 
mimi81
tigrical 
Sumskovoce 
lucija83
AuroraBlu 
linalena

Klomifenke/Femarke

Šmrkalice i ostale supresije 
Gabi25
loks
zedra 

On-GO
dudadudaduda
aleksandraj
Pirica
ž od milivoj73 
kinki


Hrabrice/Čekalice koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jesenski vlakić  
Deja2, nellyxy, miška, ANKARA, dim, zubica, marti_sk, ninatz, didicro, Mary Ann, zelimo_bebu, Acitam, curka, Sonja29, nena3beba, tonili, franka76, kata1, negra, Livija2, extreme, dariaaa, TeddyBearz, pippi, tikica, Biene, pujica, Andreja, sany22, tia_16, s_iva, Mariel, nini, Tayra, maya3, sissy, ponedjeljak, Fragola, Katarina, snjeska_ , gaia, philipa, necija mama, nestrpljiva, ana@zm, ella roo, AB7, nini, Patientia, danijelica, Madonna, philipa, Weather, Ana39, Ella03, luce_st, Mimi333,  Ljubica, gianna, Glorija, nirvana, Jill, Orline, Dadica, Reni76, Dodirko, Gabi, miška, bambus99, BLIZU, Jelena, Rene2, gianna, mišicalara, Dim, Capka, mušica, nata, missy, višnja, Kraljica18, Dusica1, maya3, amariya, molu, ZLATKA, nela., mrnjica, viky, regina78, sissy, ovnica29, Bebel, Ambra, Umma, IRENA456, Iva77, bernadette, simbi, choko, metkovk@, wewa, Bernadette, Miss July, TWEETY77, Ljubica, mala garava, Teodora, Ici, Splicanka, Mmaslacak, Draga, Kaća, tisa, Shanti, Andy, frka, Ksena28, molu, acitam, BHany, Amyx, RuzicaSB, Pato, dani39, Kika83, Točkalica, dir, Strumpfica, TwistedQ, Ameli, Natica, Elena-mk, Missy, ivana83, bubble_71, yasmina, nina1, gupi51, mare41, Vikki, Juliette, pinny, Marina27, Lilly, sivka, Ti, duba13, MAJONI974, Tuzna, Cortina, Kikla123, Miki76, zlatica, Romanica, Cannisa, innu, Zeena, bublica3, Missixty, AnaK, n&a, Snow.ml, ivkica28, Iberc, Marnie, Iva Mia 2009, Šiškica, Mimimuc, dani82, Vojvođanka, Pimbli,  Mia74, Sanja1, trunčicabalunčica, ,  mini3, tlatinčica,  klara, skandy, mrkvica84, nokia, zrinkič, kik@, Bab,  taca70, sany 7, đurđa76, sali, centaurea.in.spe, kandela, venera3, mirna26, Opa, suzzie2, NINA30, loryy, Bugaboo,  vita22, ivica_k, ZAUZETA, Aurora*, tiki_a, corinaII, ia30, kriistiina, rose, narnija, tantolina, amaria 23, mare41, Mia Lilly, TOMISLAVA, m arta, Adikica, mare157, kiara79, luna1, Lua, matto, kerolajn5, marta7,  MALECKA, Snekica

*ako sam štagod falila, javite
molim novopečene trudnice da mi jave ostatak generalija da upišem na listu (koji postupak, kakav i gdje)

evo dodala sam još trudnica na našu listu 
*

----------


## medena8

Na zadnjoj listi sam bila, zaboravila si me kopirat  :Sad:  Čekalica ß 22.11. ...

----------


## Denny

Pozdrav curke, evo me napokon! 

*Pinky* hvala ti za listu!  :Kiss:  
Ovih dana nisam baš mogla na forum, ali nadoknadit ću ja to! 

Čestitam od srca svim novim trudnicama!  :Very Happy: 
Curama u postupku želim lijepe folikuliće, zrele stanice, i puno pozitive i strpljenja.

Onima koje nisu uspjele šaljem jedan ogromni zagrljaj, uz želju da što prije skupe snage za dalje.  :Love:  

A posebne vibrice našim čekalicama bete!!! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Puse od mene i moje dvije mrvice!
P.S. Mi smo izgurali 12 tjedana bez ijedne mučnine, i hdB sve je ok!  :Klap:

----------


## GIZMOS

ako sam štagod falila, javite. Molim novopečene trudnice da mi jave ostatak generalija da upišem na listu (koji postupak, kakav i gdje)

Pinky, staviš mene u 10 mjesec- Sv. Duh (stimulirani) podaci su u potpisu! Hvala

----------


## GIZMOS

Ops, sad vidim da si me dodala na listu...

SVIMA: puno sreće čekalicama postupaka, bete, ultrazvuka, ma svima u kojoj god fazi da se nalazile, da u nadolazećim danima samo poskakujemo od sreće i radosti  :Very Happy:

----------


## linalena

6dc, do danas popikano 12 Decepeptyla (od 22dc), 13 Gonala F (od 2dc), još sutra pa u utorak da vidimo jel kaj raste.

Glava me boli skoro pa stalno, cmoljiva sam i ni sama ne znam što bi htjela sama sa sobom, ležat, spavat, čitat, hodat po Sljemenu, kupovati nove cipele. Menga gotova!!! Možda padne i koji sex ak me pusti glava do navečer. Osjećam lagano zatezanje i s lijeve i s desne strane oko jajnika, da li je to dobro, nadam se da je????

Joj da je bar bolje vrijeme, da mogu u prirodu, to mi se najmanje ne da, samo hodati i udisati svježi zrak

Kako je to lijepo Gizmos rekla, da poskakujemo od sreće u nadolazećim danima

Svima puno puno pusica, vibrica, lijepih želja i zagrljaja

----------


## tiki_a

:Coffee: 
linalena~~~~~za utorak
čekalice bete ~~~~~~+
Svima  :Heart:

----------


## azrijelka36

jučerašnji pregled.veliki smo 4 mm i srčeko kuca :D
skoro sam se okrenula i otišla..od straha..prije pregleda..

----------


## sivka

> jučerašnji pregled.veliki smo 4 mm i srčeko kuca :D
> skoro sam se okrenula i otišla..od straha..prije pregleda..


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  baš lijepo!!!!

----------


## sivka

... to je nama bio sad 4 IVF ( i dobitni )... :Saint:  sve na SD!!!!

----------


## sretna35

> *linalena*~~~~~za utorak
> *čekalice bete* ~~~~~~+
> Svima


 
potpis 
*+azrijelka36* prekrasne vijesti čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sela

> jučerašnji pregled.veliki smo 4 mm i srčeko kuca :D
> skoro sam se okrenula i otišla..od straha..prije pregleda..


*Azrijelka* prekrasno!

----------


## andream

Kod sljedeće liste ja sam čekalica bete 2.12.
A ja bih i Azrielkinim stopama, ali to već nije za listu ... 
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sela

Vrijedna si nam,*Andream*!!!Jedva cekamo prosinac! :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## Jesen82

pinkyce hvala što si me stavila listu :Smile:  kako mi je to čudno vidjeti :Smile: 

veliki pozdrav denny i mrvama!

crvenkapice kako si ti?

veliki veliki pozdrav svim curama s Cita :Smile:

----------


## Jesen82

> jučerašnji pregled.veliki smo 4 mm i srčeko kuca :D
> skoro sam se okrenula i otišla..od straha..prije pregleda..


koja divota :Smile: 

kolik si ti imala folikula na dan inseminacije?

----------


## Pinky

hvala sivka na podacima!! azrijelka, bravo na malom junačkom srcu!!!!

svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

p.s. listu ću ispravljati sutra, da ne bude pet ispravaka za redom :zbunjena:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> pinkyce hvala što si me stavila listu kako mi je to čudno vidjeti
> 
> veliki pozdrav denny i mrvama!
> 
> crvenkapice kako si ti?
> 
> veliki veliki pozdrav svim curama s Cita


uh, brojim dane do bete, koji takoooo  spooooorooo   prolazeeee....hvala na pitanju   :Kiss:

----------


## Jesen82

> uh, brojim dane do bete, koji takoooo  spooooorooo   prolazeeee....hvala na pitanju


a znam :Smile:  pročitala sam da imaš upalu bubrega? kako si to sirota skupila?

----------


## Pinky

1. mj.2010 
NinaB prirodno (nakon 1X AIH)
Cuceta – 1 stimulirani ICSI Split (nakon 3X AIH)
ž od boy – 2 stimulirani ICSI VV (nakon 1X ICSI)
Maiela – prirodno (nakon 3X AIH)
marta26 prirodno (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 1X klomifenski ICSI)

2. mj.2010 
Simby – 1 klomifenski ICSI – Vili (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Elli – prirodno (nakon 6X IVF bebica )
Blondy1 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
DinciP – 3 stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (Nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 2X Prirodna ICSI)
Duga56 – 2 IVF
Tarolina - 3 stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 6X AIH, 4X prirodnih IVF, 2X stimulirani IVF)
nina09 – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH, 2X stimulirani IVF)
blondy1 – 1 stimulirani ICSI VV
diabolica - 1 stimulirani IVF KBC RI (nakon 4X AIH)
Vinalina – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 6 > prirodnih IVF)
andiko - 2. klomifenski IVF, VV 

3. mj.2010 
Rozalija – 2 stimulirani ICSI Maribor (nakon 5X AIH, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X FET)
Suzanaab – 1 stimulirani ICSI Maribor
malena2 – stimulirani IVF Cito Split
Ginger – 1 stimulirani ICSI Vili (nakon 1X prirodni IVF, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X stimulirani ICSI – mala princeza) 
Weather – 3 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2X AIH, 2X klomifenski IVF)
Arkica – 4 polustimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (nakon 1X AIH, 2X stimulirani ICSI, 3X prirodni IVF)
Ketty28 – prirodno 
Fatamorgana – 1 stimulirani IVF Istanbul
mia – stimulirani IVF Prag
Goa – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
Mimek – stimulirani IVF
tanjack36 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
ines31 – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X prirodni IVF)
adriana_d – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH)
pčelica2009 – 7 stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 5X stimulirani IVF, 1X FET)

4. mj.2010 
ketyy – stimulirani ICSI Maribor
zvijezdica2 – stimulirani ICSI Prag
agility – 1 AIH SD
Anana1 – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X klomifenski ICSI)
Mikulica stimulirani IVF VV
Blekonja – 1 femarski ICSI Cito (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Vaka – 1 stimulirani IVF Vinogradska
Korny77 – IVF SD
Karla 1980 – 4 ICSI Maribor (Nakon 3X ICSI, 2X FET)
talia7 – ICSI Prag
mazica79 – prirodno (nakon 1XIVF) 

5. mj.2010 
diana – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
LEELOO77 – 2 stimulirani ICSI Prag (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI) 
Frka – stimulirani IVF VV 
Angel1 – 7 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2 stimulirani IVF, 2X prirodni IVF, 2X klomifenski IVF, 1X AIH) 
Coolerica – 2 stimulirani ICSI Postojna (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X AIH) 
BOZZ – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X AIH)
barbyRI – prirodno (nakon 1X ICSI) 
nena3beba – stimulirani ICSI Prag
betty – DAIH (nakon 1X AIH)
Vali- FET Maribor
Hello Kitty – 2 stimulirani IVF (nakon 1X IVF)

6. mj.2010 
Amly – 3 stimulirani IVF Njemacka (nakon 2X IVF)
Zeljana – stimulirani ICSI Slovenija
osijek – 2X stimulirani ICSI Petrova
bebica2009 – 8. IVF Vinogradska (nakon 1 stim., 4. prir. I 2. klomif.) 
draga – 4. FET VV(nakon 3 X AIH, 1X IVF, 3X FET) 
enya22 - prirodno (nakon svega i svačega) 
čupko 1 - 2. stimulirani IVF VV
kika84 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Prag
Natalina - 3. stimulirani IVF MB 
venera21 - 5. AIH Vinogradska 

7. mj.2010 
sandric - 1. stimulirani IVF MB 
evelin - 1. stimulirani IVF SD 
issa11 - 2. IVF Cito (nakon 1 stim. IVF) 
Sanjička - prirodno (nakon 1 stimulirani IVF i 2 prir. IVF) 
petra30 - 4. prir. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 3 x ICSI) 
marti78 - 2. FET Prag 
vesnare - 3 polustimulirani ICSI Cito (nakon 2X FET, 2X ICSI)
gričanka - ? IVF, Prag
beba.2 – 2 IVF (nakon 1X AIH, 1X IVF)

8. mj.2010 
AnneMarry – 1. stimulirani IVF, SD (nakon 5XIVF) 
Cranky – 1. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 3X AIH)
tini – 4. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 15 prir/klomif. IVF, 3 stimulirana IVF )
Jim - 2. IVF (iz odmrznutih js) SD (nakon 2 AIH, 1 stimulirani IVF )
lastavica1979 – prirodno

9. mj.2010 
Denny  – 1. stimulirani IVF, Cito  (nakon 3 AIH) 
Tibi – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska
“tina” – 2 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakn 2 AIH, 1 ICSI)
Ordep – prirodno
micek – 4. stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 3 IVF)
mromi30 – prirodno

10. mj.2010 
Žanet – 4.stimulirani IVF, Cito  (nakon 3 IVF ) 
gargamelica – 5.stimulirani  ICSI-TESSE, Cito  (nakon 4 ICSI-TESSE) 
sbonetic – 4 ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 3 ICSI) 
Gosparka – 5 ICSI, SD (nakon 4 ICSI) 
Tia – 4. stimulirani ICSI (nakon 6 AIH, 3 stim.  IVF)
sildad - 4. stimuirani ICSI Cito (nakon 3 stim. i 6 FET-ova) 
ogla - ? stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska 
GIZMOS - 2. stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 5xAIH KBC RI i 1 stimulirani ICSI MB) 

11. mj.2010 
mravak – 4. stimulirani ICSI, Rijeka (nakon 1 ICSI, i 2 ICSI sa odmrznutim js)
modesty4 – 1. stimulirani ICSI, SD (nakon 2 AIH)
Sela – 5 IVF, Prag (nakon 3 AIH, 3 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF)
azrijelka36 – 1 AIH, IVF centar 
maca2 – 8 ICSI Maribor (nakon 3 stim. ICSI, 4 prir. ICSI)
ninocka28 – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 3 AIH, 1 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF)
Tinkica ~~~~~~~~
Sivka - 4. stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3 stimulirana IVF SD)
nana-banana 1. IVF Petrova
simona - IVF SD
VALERIJA - IVF MB
tarajan - 1. IVF VV
mayica01 - 5. ICSI KBC RI (nakon 1 AIH i 4 ICSI)  :Very Happy: 
marijakr - PFC Prag, stimulirani  :Very Happy: 


*Naša lista* 
Čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
anđeo sa neba
medena8 22.11. ~~~~~~~~~~~
ana03 ~~~~~~~~~~~
jo1974 ~~~~~~~~~~
diki 29.11.
 Pinky 29.11.
crvenkapica77 29.11.
alma_itd 29.11.
andream 02.12.
mimi81 03.12.
 Jesen82 06.12.
 
Čekalice (F)ET 
nataša
mary26
morskavila
AuroraBlu 23.11.
kerolajn5

Čekalice punkcije 
aneri 
anabanana
Sumskovoce 24.11.

AIH, Prirodni IVF,ICSI 
andream
kiara79

Pikalice 
mimi81
tigrical 
lucija83
linalena
ranga
FionaM

Klomifenke/Femarke

Šmrkalice i ostale supresije 
Gabi25
loks
zedra 
IvaMia2009

On-GO
dudadudaduda
aleksandraj
Pirica
ž od milivoj73 
kinki
Malena72


Hrabrice/Čekalice koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jesenski vlakić  
Deja2, nellyxy, miška, ANKARA, dim, zubica, marti_sk, ninatz, didicro, Mary Ann, zelimo_bebu, Acitam, curka, Sonja29, nena3beba, franka76, kata1, negra, Livija2, extreme, dariaaa, TeddyBearz, pippi, tikica, Biene, pujica, Andreja, sany22, tia_16, s_iva, Mariel, nini, Tayra, maya3, sissy, ponedjeljak, Fragola, Katarina, snjeska_ , gaia, philipa, necija mama, nestrpljiva, ana@zm, ella roo, AB7, nini, Patientia, danijelica, Madonna, philipa, Weather, Ana39, Ella03, luce_st, Mimi333,  Ljubica, gianna, Glorija, nirvana, Jill, Orline, Dadica, Reni76, Dodirko, Gabi, miška, bambus99, BLIZU, Jelena, Rene2, gianna, mišicalara, Dim, Capka, mušica, nata, missy, višnja, Kraljica18, Dusica1, maya3, amariya, molu, ZLATKA, nela., mrnjica, viky, regina78, sissy, ovnica29, Bebel, Ambra, Umma, IRENA456, Iva77, bernadette, simbi, choko, metkovk@, wewa, Bernadette, Miss July, TWEETY77, Ljubica, mala garava, Teodora, Ici, Splicanka, Mmaslacak, Kaća, tisa, Shanti, Andy, frka, Ksena28, molu, acitam, BHany, Amyx, RuzicaSB, Pato, dani39, Kika83, Točkalica, dir, Strumpfica, TwistedQ, Ameli, Natica, Elena-mk, Missy, ivana83, bubble_71, yasmina, nina1, gupi51, mare41, Vikki, Juliette, pinny, Marina27, Lilly, sivka, Ti, duba13, MAJONI974, Tuzna, Cortina, Kikla123, Miki76, zlatica, Romanica, Cannisa, innu, Zeena, bublica3, Missixty, AnaK, n&a, Snow.ml, ivkica28, Iberc, Marnie, Iva Mia 2009, Šiškica, Mimimuc, dani82, Vojvođanka, Pimbli,  Mia74, Sanja1, trunčicabalunčica, ,  mini3, tlatinčica,  klara, skandy, mrkvica84, nokia, zrinkič, kik@, Bab,  taca70, sany 7, đurđa76, sali, centaurea.in.spe, kandela, venera3, mirna26, Opa, suzzie2, NINA30, loryy, Bugaboo,  vita22, ivica_k, ZAUZETA, Aurora*, tiki_a, corinaII, ia30, kriistiina, rose, narnija, tantolina, amaria 23, mare41, Mia Lilly, TOMISLAVA, m arta, Adikica, mare157, kiara79, luna1, Lua, matto, marta7,  MALECKA, Snekica

*ako sam štagod falila, javite
molim novopečene trudnice da mi jave ostatak generalija da upišem na listu (koji postupak, kakav i gdje)

evo dodala sam još trudnica na našu listu 
*

----------


## Pinky

evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~ i za anđeo sa neba, ne znam kako sam propustila to gore upisati. oprosti!

----------


## Cannisa

Malo kasnim, evo da se i ja prijavim čekalica bete 1.12. , meni je ovo 3. ICSI na SD , vraćene 2 mrvice iz odmrznutih jaj. stanica

----------


## ana 03

...sutra beta...napokon,ova je neizvjesnost najgori dio svega(bar meni) ubijte me test sam radila...nesto se vidi al ja vjerujem samo onome sutra...do tad pussa

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Pinky*, hvala na uvrštavanju i ažuriranju  :Smile:

----------


## ana 03

...btw imam simptome kao da cu vjesticu ovaj cas dobit..a san mi na oci ne ide stalno se budim i to sva mokra...kazem vam neizvjesnost najgora  :Smile:

----------


## Sela

> ...sutra beta...napokon,ova je neizvjesnost najgori dio svega(bar meni) ubijte me test sam radila...nesto se vidi al ja vjerujem samo onome sutra...do tad pussa


*Ana03,Ana* sto rece???? :Very Happy:  Pa to je nesto divno!Vidis kako je dobro ne pokleknuti duhom zbog zbunjujucih okolnosti!*Nesto se vidi....*ajoj drz se do sutra,jedva cekam da skakucem do stopa!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Pinky

ana, simptomi pms-a i trudnoće su izgleda isti. samo snage i strpljenja a mi svi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku beturinu sutra!

----------


## taca70

Zrinkic je bila u 10.mj trudnica u Petrovoj, 1.IVF.

----------


## Jesen82

pinky sad sam vidjela da ti i crvenkapica vadite betu na rođendan mog muža :Smile:  nek vam donese sreću :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

> pinky sad sam vidjela da ti i crvenkapica vadite betu na rođendan mog muža nek vam donese sreću


 :Kiss:

----------


## Maybe baby

I ja sam imala AIH 17.11. Stimulacija s Femarom. Čekamo rezultate 1.12  :Yes:

----------


## crvenkapica77

hvala jesen
ja sam ti odmah nakon  transfera   dobila upalu  mjehura,od cega - kako -ne znam
cesto mokrenje,bolno, pritisak...zbog bolnih jajnika ja pomislila na HS, ali odlazak kod dr  pokazao  upalu...
danas 7dpt  i dalje imam  problema,  kako sam cekalica bete  smijem se  lijeciti   samo  brusnicom, trpim  i  brojim dane do bete  ,
tada ce i nalazi  UK  stici  i  vidjet cu jeli e.coli  ....

----------


## tiki_a

Pinky  :Klap: 
ana 03 ~~~~~~za još jasniju crticu  :Very Happy:

----------


## rozalija

> Pinky 
> ana 03 ~~~~~~za još jasniju crticu


X

----------


## rozalija

> jučerašnji pregled.veliki smo 4 mm i srčeko kuca :D
> skoro sam se okrenula i otišla..od straha..prije pregleda..


Bravo za malo srčeko.

----------


## tlatincica

Ana03 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## azrijelka36

> koja divota
> 
> kolik si ti imala folikula na dan inseminacije?


 imala sam 2 komada, podjednake veličine

hvala svim curkama !
stvarno me bilo jako strah, a kad sam bila na uzv dr. se tak zagledao  monitor i samo šutio, ja sam već pretrnula, jer sam vidjela samo malu bijelu mrlju...uf...već mi je došlo da plačem
al on je odmah skužio da srce kuca, samo je tražio položaj u kojem bi ja to bolje uočila..i vidjela sam malo srčeko kako pulsira ko ludo :D


svima vam želim da što prije doživite isto to!!!!

----------


## nellyxy

Dugo me nije bilo i zao mi je sto jos uvijek vidim neke cure koje su startale kad i ja, neke cak i prije mene, da su na ovom pdf-u. Vratila sam se nakon podulje pauze (zadnji pokusaj 1/2008), svijet mi se bio srusio i zapravo sam bila odustala, ali kolo srece se okrece i evo mislim da cu (nadam se da necu) i ja opet na odbrojavanje....za sada cemo se opustit i dati si vremena da se nekaj prirodno dogodi jer je moja dijagnoza promjenjena na bolje.
Iz sveg srca saljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim curama koje su jos na ovom pdf-u, naravno i onima koje (kao i ja protekle 2,5 g) citaju iz prikrajka.

----------


## sivka

> hvala sivka na podacima!! azrijelka, bravo na malom junačkom srcu!!!!
> 
> svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> p.s. listu ću ispravljati sutra, da ne bude pet ispravaka za redom :zbunjena:


jel da i spomenem da su bili prije toga 6x AIH i 2x samo klomifen... ( SD )

----------


## kerolajn5

kako se nađem u nekoj situaciji ovog svega nikako nevalja,, kad se bodem inekcijama nevalja kad čekam punkciju adrenalin me opali ,, pa čekanje transfera ... pa dugih 12 dana do bete nikako proći... sad kad čitam sve ove vaše postove jedva čekam da dobijem m i da započnem s pikanjem jer sve u svemu najgore je kad se ništa nedogađa  :Smile:  držim vam fige svima hrabre žene  :Wink:

----------


## Pinky

nelly, vidiš da smo se obje priključile u 1. mjesecu 2007! ima nas još što bebu nismo dočekali, na žalost, ali HOĆEMO.
ali, ti si piplica mlada (mlađa si od mene 8 godina) i ja ne sumnjam  da ćeš imati bebaće dok dođeš do mojih poznih godina  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

nellyxy  :Kiss:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Vidim se na popisu....hehehe...HVALA!!!!!

----------


## medena8

*Pinki*, hvala za "vraćanje" na listu, a posebno za vibrice ...  :Heart: 

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* za tebe kao i za sve ostale, poslužite se za što god vam treba !!!  :Love: 
Ja sam proteklih dana, od ET-a, "virila" iz prikrajka, želeći što manje misliti o svemu (koliko je to uopće moguće), al' danas me uhvatila takva neopisiva nervoza, čak su i simptomi pms-a nestali, ne osjećam apsolutno više ništa... Samo da i to sutra prođe pa kako god ...

----------


## bebach

svim *novim trudničicama* čestitke od  :Heart:  !!!  :Very Happy: 
svim *čekalicama bete* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ooogromne beturine!  :Klap: 
*azrijelka36*  :Zaljubljen:  predivno!!!
svim* pikalicama*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i  :Kiss:  posebno za *Šumskicu i loks*
svim *hrabricama i čekalicama koječega* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba i natrag!!!

----------


## sivka

> *Pinky*, hvala na uvrštavanju i ažuriranju


X

----------


## kiara79

svim čekalicama bete sretno....~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
azrijelka bravo za  :Heart: 
svim trudnicama čestitke i mirne trudnoće....
sivka za tebe.....~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Klap: 

od sutra kreće moj prirodnjak :Shock: ...držte fige...(ovog me frka više nego stimuliranog)

Bože molim te bar jedno jaje....

----------


## sretna35

*ana03, jesen82, medena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*nellyxy*

----------


## sivka

> svim čekalicama bete sretno....~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> azrijelka bravo za 
> svim trudnicama čestitke i mirne trudnoće....
> sivka za tebe.....~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> od sutra kreće moj prirodnjak...držte fige...(ovog me frka više nego stimuliranog)
> 
> Bože molim te bar jedno jaje....


Hvala draga na ~~~~~~ evo za tebe od nas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ neka ti je sa veeeeelikom srećom!!!!! biti će to jaje i todobitno!! :Yes:  :Kiss:

----------


## Jesen82

> 


 veliki kiss i tebi draga! i ogromnu beturinu :Smile: 




> hvala jesen
> ja sam ti odmah nakon  transfera   dobila upalu  mjehura,od cega - kako -ne znam
> cesto mokrenje,bolno, pritisak...zbog bolnih jajnika ja pomislila na HS, ali odlazak kod dr  pokazao  upalu...
> danas 7dpt  i dalje imam  problema,  kako sam cekalica bete  smijem se  lijeciti   samo  brusnicom, trpim  i  brojim dane do bete  ,
> tada ce i nalazi  UK  stici  i  vidjet cu jeli e.coli  ....


ma ne smije biti e.coli i ima da prođe od tekućine i brusnica!




> imala sam 2 komada, podjednake veličine
> 
> hvala svim curkama !
> stvarno me bilo jako strah, a kad sam bila na uzv dr. se tak zagledao  monitor i samo šutio, ja sam već pretrnula, jer sam vidjela samo malu bijelu mrlju...uf...već mi je došlo da plačem
> al on je odmah skužio da srce kuca, samo je tražio položaj u kojem bi ja to bolje uočila..i vidjela sam malo srčeko kako pulsira ko ludo :D
> 
> 
> svima vam želim da što prije doživite isto to!!!!


znam da nema pravila, i da smo sve drugačije.. ali eto meni si dala malo još vjetra u leđa.. ja sam ih na kraju imala 4.. 3 super iste veličine, a četvrti je manji pa je doc rekao da od njega ne očekuje puno...

bravo i čestitam za srce junačko koje kuca :Smile: 




> *ana03, jesen82, medena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
> 
> *nellyxy*


sretna veliki kiss šaljem!

----------


## simona

samo da i ja prijavim ovo mi je bio 4.IVF imala sam 2xklom (VV) 1x menopur i ovaj dobitni gonal (SD) :Smile:  :Smile:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Dodirko

*nellyxy     ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ *

----------


## Mali Mimi

Dodirko jesi ozdravila konačno?

----------


## Dodirko

Kod kuće sam. Odmaram ali bolje mi je. 
Kašljem, što doktore brine jer ne bi smjela kašljat,i pa se moram čuvati od svih prehlada i viroza.
Još osjećam pritisak u plućima i ubrzani puls pri hodu ali se nadam da će to proći kroz neko vrijeme. Najviše me zanimaju genski nalazi ali oni još nisu gotovi (nema reagensa) i naravno jedva čekam kontrolni pregled pluća.
Hvala svima još jednom na vibricama.  :Love:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ajoj samo da se ti brzo vratiš na staro~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Tinkica

Pinky hvala što si me uvrstila na listu,no na žalost ja još uvijek krvarim i bol kao kad trebam procuriti je tu već danima,sutra opet vadim betu i idem kod ginića....vidjet ćemo... :Sad: 
svima kome treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lucija83

MOže malo vibrica za moje male folikuliće da narastu??? imam po jedan i dalje na svakom jajniku u utorak treca folikulimetrija....
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za cekalice beta!!!!!!!

----------


## MANNY

Piny možeš me dodati na listu Klomifenki u iščekivanju inseminacije(KBC RIJEKA).

----------


## medena8

> MOže malo vibrica za moje male folikuliće da narastu??? imam po jedan i dalje na svakom jajniku u utorak treca folikulimetrija....
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za cekalice beta!!!!!!!


Evo, *lucija83* od  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za rast folikulića, ništa ti ne brini i samo misli pozitivno!!!  :Love:

----------


## ina33

> *nellyxy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*


xxx! Welcome back, *nellyxy*, puno sreće!

*Dodirko*, veliki poljubac!

----------


## sretna35

*lucija83* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ brdo vibri za dobre folikuliće

----------


## Jesen82

> Pinky hvala što si me uvrstila na listu,no na žalost ja još uvijek krvarim i bol kao kad trebam procuriti je tu već danima,sutra opet vadim betu i idem kod ginića....vidjet ćemo...
> svima kome treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


držim fige i navijam da sve bude super i da to glupo krvarenje što prije prođe!




> MOže malo vibrica za moje male folikuliće da narastu??? imam po jedan i dalje na svakom jajniku u utorak treca folikulimetrija....
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za cekalice beta!!!!!!!


luce tebi da folikulići budu super!!!!!

----------


## Jesen82

sretna tvoj Vedran je pre presladak! bombonček :Smile:  uf da mi je takav jedan ljepotan :Smile:

----------


## aneri

Tinkice~~~~~~~~~~~~~da sutra uzv odagna sve sumnje, i da nam budeš ok, da bolovi i ostalo što te muči budu kao rukom odnešeni.

Luce~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoje folikule, neka samo rastu.

Svim ostalima koje čekaju pikanja, transfere, punkcije i naravno bete puno :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## aneri

Ovaj post šaljem odvojeno od prethodnog, ne ide mi ni po sadržaju ni emocijama zajedno.  Ja sam toliko utrtala, da je to uffff :Evil or Very Mad:  Baš me pere kombinacija emocija raznoraznih - strah, iščekivanje sve upakirano  s jednom nervoznom mašnom, još kad dodam hormone, pa kombinacija za poludit.

Sorry, što tulim, nekako kad vam se pojadam bude mi lakše, znam da me razumijete.

----------


## cranky

> MOže malo vibrica za moje male folikuliće da narastu??? imam po jedan i dalje na svakom jajniku u utorak treca folikulimetrija....


To što ih ne pišem na forum ne znači da ti ne vibram konstantno  :Wink: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti bude kao i prvi put  :Kiss: 

Svim pikalicama i čekalicama 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Kadauna

ajme koliko čekalica bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za njih, pa za punkcije, pa za transfere, studeni mjesec već sad divno izgleda, nadam se da će se veliki broj cura pridružiti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ (prijavljene i neprijavljene čekalice). 

*a a dobro jutro moje cure nudim mirišljavu kavicu u ovo kišnjavo i tmurno jutro!*

----------


## linalena

Dodirko  :Heart:  :Heart:  da se brzo oporaviš i da genski testovi budu uredu

Tinkica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da prođe krvarenje i sve se nastavi u najboljem svjetlu  :Zaljubljen: 

lucija83   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~ za folikule i da ih bude lijepi broj, da budu lijepi pravilni i ono najvažnije puni zdravih stanica (i ja imam UZV u utorak)




> ajme koliko čekalica bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za njih, pa za punkcije, pa za transfere, studeni mjesec već sad divno izgleda, nadam se da će se veliki broj cura pridružiti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ (prijavljene i neprijavljene čekalice). 
> 
> *a a dobro jutro moje cure nudim mirišljavu kavicu u ovo kišnjavo i tmurno jutro!*


x

----------


## Mali Mimi

Dobro jutro cure, stvarno je puno trudnica ovaj mjesec
Svima vibrice za sve što im treba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Klap:

----------


## bebach

*lucija83*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za folikuliće!!!  :Kiss: 
*Tinkica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude ok!!!  :Smile: 
*Dodirko*  :Klap:  i evo još puuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za potpuno ozdravljenje! 
*aneri*  :Love: 
*MANNY*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da inseminacija bude dobitna!!!
*kiara79*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prirodnjak!!!
svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i  :Heart: !!!

----------


## Tinkica

Dobro jutro svima,
za folikuliće ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
za visoke bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
za prestanak krvarenja i dobru betu  :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
svima držim fige  :Wink:

----------


## lucija83

Hvala vam od srca svima!!!
evo i ja malo da zavibriram za sve trudnice, neka vam trudnoća bude skolska ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## Charlie

Dobro jutro!!!
*Tinkica* ~~~~~~ da na UZ bude sve u redu! Jel baš krvariš ili spottingiraš? Bolovi kao menstrualni nisu neuobičajeni, mene je boljelo i u trbuhu i u križima, ma sve baš kao da stiže M, osim što je beta bila pozitivna. Držim ti palčeve!!!
*aneri* samo se ti izjadaj  :Love:  u društvu je lakše.
*lucija83* ~~~~~ za folikuliće
*Dodirko* super da si doma! Želim ti brz i potpun oporavak  :Heart: 
*nellyxy* welcome back!

Svima u postupcima ~~~~~~~~~ za dugačku listu zimskih trudnica

----------


## Tinkica

Ma baš krvarila sa menstrualnim bolovima,jedino što to krvarenje nije baš kao M i nije bilo nikakvih ugrušaka i sl. Strah me reći,ali evo jutos je nešta oskudnije! Danas ponavljanje betu a u petak uzv pa ćemo vidjeti.

----------


## mare41

Kadauna, dobra ti kava...
venddy~~~~~~~za betu
lucija83~~~~~~za folikuliće
AuroraBlu~~~~~~za sutrašnji transfer pa dalje
Tinkica~~~~~~~~da krvarenje prestane
Dodirko ~~~~~~za potpuno ozdravljenje
marijakr~~~~~~~~~~
maca2~~~~~~za UZV

----------


## nana_banana

Imam dva pitanjca...

1. Jel mi možete reći kako mi, koje idemo na potpomognutu, računamo trudnoću (s obzirom da znamo kad je bila ovulacija i oplodnja)??

2. Koliko ste puta NAKON POZITIVNE BETE

----------


## nana_banana

Imam dva pitanjca...

1. Jel mi možete reći kako mi, koje idemo na potpomognutu, računamo trudnoću (s obzirom da znamo kad je bila ovulacija i oplodnja)??

2. Koliko ste puta NAKON POZITIVNE BETE još vadili betu??

----------


## sretna35

> sretna tvoj Vedran je pre presladak! bombonček uf da mi je takav jedan ljepotan


kako ne bi bio sladak kad je ručni rad iz radionice Luči&Lanči :Laughing: bit će i tvoj/a isto tako slatki :Zaljubljen:

----------


## nana_banana

Ups ispričavam se na duplom postu. Prvi mi nije htio prihvatiti a kad sam probala drugi put objavio je oba.  :Smile:

----------


## sretna35

nana_banana

ad1) trudnoću iz nekog razloga ginekolozi računaju isto za sve žene, ja sam npr. po regulranom kalendaru trudnoće rodila 2 tjedna iza termina, a po kalendaru MPO trudnoće koji sam našla negdje na internetu točno na termin odnosno 2 dana iza termina

ad2) ovisi o liječniku koji te vodi ja sam betu vadila 14dnt, zatim za dva dana tj. 16 dnt i treću sa 6+4/7 tada je bila preko 330000 nakon toga više nisam vadila betu

----------


## Jesen82

> kako ne bi bio sladak kad je ručni rad iz radionice Luči&Lančibit će i tvoj/a isto tako slatki


joj hvala ti :Smile:  to bi bilo jako jako lijepo :Smile:  stvarno je prekrasan i ime mu aposlutno paše :Smile:

----------


## nana_banana

*Sretna* daj mi pliz ako znaš di si našla taj MPO kalendar pošalji link.
JA sam pročitala da se trudnoća računa od dana zadnje menstruacije i po tome bi trebala biti 5+1, međutim doktorica mi je danas rekla, nakon što me pitala kad je bila punkcija i transfer, da sam 4+4, al to mi nikako ne štima.

----------


## sretna35

> Kadauna, dobra ti kava...
> venddy~~~~~~~za betu
> lucija83~~~~~~za folikuliće
> AuroraBlu~~~~~~za sutrašnji transfer pa dalje
> Tinkica~~~~~~~~da krvarenje prestane
> Dodirko ~~~~~~za potpuno ozdravljenje
> marijakr~~~~~~~~~~
> maca2~~~~~~za UZV


potpisujem od riječi do riječi

----------


## sretna35

> *Sretna* daj mi pliz ako znaš di si našla taj MPO kalendar pošalji link.
> JA sam pročitala da se trudnoća računa od dana zadnje menstruacije i po tome bi trebala biti 5+1, međutim doktorica mi je danas rekla, nakon što me pitala kad je bila punkcija i transfer, da sam 4+4, al to mi nikako ne štima.


ja sam jako nespretna s tim linkovima, mislim da sam u google ukucala tjedni trudnoće ili termini poroda pa sam onda surfala

----------


## mare41

nana, evo mene s linkom http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=177:k  ako-se-rauna-starost-predembrija&catid=65 :Shock: -punkciji&Itemid=75

----------


## Pinky

Trudnoća se računa od prvog dana zadnje menstruacije, jer kod prirodnih začeća to je jedini pouzdani podatak. U slučaju  IVF-a   točno se zna kad se dešava začeće, a trudnoća je točno 2 tjedna  starija. Tako je trenutak punkcije je 14. dan trudnoće (ako do nje  dođe), a uobičajeni dan testiranja za trudnoću, 14. dan nakon punkcije,  je već kraj 4. tjedna trudnoće. Znači, kad ste napravili test za  trudnoću, i on je pozitivan, već ste 4 tjedna trudni!

http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...ndar&Itemid=89

tu je kalendar

----------


## nana_banana

*Pinky* i *mare* hvala vam na linkovima. Totalno sam se pogubila. Moja doktorica me full zbunila. Uopće ne znam kako je dobila 4+4, a meni ispada 5+2. Jel bed da mi netko od vas iskusnijih izračuna?? Punkcija je bila 30.10., a transfer 2.11.
Nadam se da sad neće ispasti neki treći izračun  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

nana. po ovom kalkulatoru je danas 5+3

----------


## nana_banana

> nana. po ovom kalkulatoru je danas 5+3


*Mare* hvala ti.  :Smile:  Fakat ne kužim kak je moja doktorica izračunala 4+4. Sigurno imaju neki stari kalendar na zidu  :Smile:   :Smile: 
Uglavnom riješila sam dilemu i furam se na 5+3.

----------


## Aurora*

*Pinky* hvala za listu! Neka ti vrijeme sto brze prodje do bete koja ovaj put mora biti pozitivna!

*Cannisa* postupak iz zamrznutih jajnih sanica mislim da nas sve ovdje itekako zanima zato hvala ti sto si se javila. Koliko zamrznutih jajnih stanica si imala i da li vam je ostala jos koja? Da li si u tom ciklusu imala i punkciju ili ne? 

*ana 03*, *medena8* i posebno *Tinkice* cekamo s vama rezultate danasnjih beta i svom snagom vibramo da one budu dobre! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*AuroraBlu* svaka cast na tako dobrom rezultatu stimulacije. Neka se samo tako nastavi i do kraja.

*Dodirko* jos i vise odmaraj da sto prije potpuno ozdravis!  :Wink:  A reuzultati tvojih genskih nalaza i mena jako zanimaju. Javi svakako rezultate kada budu gotovi.

*lucija83* nadam se da ce tvoji folikulici narasti bas kako treba i sto je najvaznije od svega, da se u njima krije ona prava, dobitna, jajna stanica! Sretno!

*Charlie*, sto ima novo kod tebe?  :Trep trep: 






> Imam dva pitanjca...
> 
> 1. Jel mi možete reći kako mi, koje idemo na potpomognutu, računamo trudnoću (s obzirom da znamo kad je bila ovulacija i oplodnja)??
> 
> 2. Koliko ste puta NAKON POZITIVNE BETE još vadili betu??



Odgovor na ova dva pitanja vrlo je jednostavan, ako se razumije sto se iz njega zeli saznati. 

1. Za racunanje trudnoce svugdje u svijetu polazi se iz pretpostavke da neki idealan ciklus zene traje 28 dana, tj. 4 tjedna. 

Obzirom na to da zene u pravilu ne znaju kada im je bila ovulacija, ali obicno znaju kada im je bio prvi dan zadnje menstruacije to je jedina moguca polazisna tocka za izracun trajanja trudnoce.

To znaci da ce u principu zene koje su imale ovulaciju prije 14. dana ciklusa roditi koji dan ranije obzirom na izracunani termin, dok ce one druge, koje su imale ovulaciju kasnije, roditi pak toliko kasnije.

U MPO prici takve nacelne pretpostavke nisu potrebne, jer se tocno zna kada je bila punkcija, odnosno sto bi se reklo "ovulacija".

Zato je izracun najtocniji ako se racuna od dana punkcije i tome pribroji 2 tjedna. 

2. Koliko puta treba ili ima smisla ponavljati betu opet ovisi o tome sto iz toga zelimo saznati. 

Ako se beta na vadi prerano, ja bih rekla da je 2 puta dovoljno. Ono sto je u toj fazi bitno je: 1. da je beta pozitivna i 2. da se pravilno poduplala.

Ako se beta ne dupla kako treba ima smisla izvaditi je barem jos jednom.

Vise od toga bih rekla da su vec iznimke, vezane uz specificnost pojedinog slucaja.

----------


## MANNY

BEBACH i svim ostalim curama hvala za dobre želje. Na inseminaciju idem tek u 12 mj.(početkom mjeseca trebam dobiti M ) Nakon toga pijem klomifen 5 dana, pa onda folikulometrije i inseminacija. Dani mi tako sporo prolaze.

----------


## MANNY

Svima šaljem puno puno  pozitivnih vibra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Tinkica

Moja beta danas *1251* 
Ma ja sam tudna i baš me briga više za to krvarenje!

----------


## Bab

Tinkice, čestitam od srca na prekrasnim brojčicama...i osada na dalje samo pozitivno !!!
Želim ti jednu najslađu trudnoću do kraja!

nisam baš ovih dana stigla sve iščitat pa ću zato kolektivne vibre poslat svima da ne bi koga zaboravila.

Mi smo krenuli u akciju, u petak imam folikulometriju i nadamo se najljepšem Božićnom poklonu.

 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## Jesen82

> Moja beta danas *1251* 
> Ma ja sam tudna i baš me briga više za to krvarenje!


bravo za stav! čestitam na prekrasnoj prekrasnoj beti!!!

----------


## vesnare

Tinkice čestitam na odličnoj beti i držim fige da krvarenje čim prije stane i naravno držim fige za UZV u petak
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Luce vibre za folikule ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I svima kojima po nešto treba 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## angel 1

> Kod kuće sam. Odmaram ali bolje mi je. 
> Kašljem, što doktore brine jer ne bi smjela kašljat,i pa se moram čuvati od svih prehlada i viroza.
> Još osjećam pritisak u plućima i ubrzani puls pri hodu ali se nadam da će to proći kroz neko vrijeme. Najviše me zanimaju genski nalazi ali oni još nisu gotovi (nema reagensa) i naravno jedva čekam kontrolni pregled pluća.
> Hvala svima još jednom na vibricama.


*Dodirko* puno puno vibrica da što prije ozdraviš i da svi nalazi budu dobri...  :Yes:

----------


## sandra100

> Moja beta danas *1251* 
> Ma ja sam tudna i baš me briga više za to krvarenje!


Bravo............................

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Tinkice*,  :Very Happy:  baš mi je drago, to ti se napravio hematom, pa curka. Morat ćeš mirovati, ali glavno da je beta odlična!

*Pinky*, meni je sutra transfer, možeš me stavit na čekalice bete 6.12.  :Smile:

----------


## marijakr

Danas sam bila na uzv, 21 dan nakon transfera. Sve je ok al srceko još 
nema jasne tonove pa za tjedan dana idemo opet kod dr. Baumana  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Bok curke!
*Tinkice* čestitam na beti!!!!
*AuroraBlu* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnji transfer!
*Dodirko* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za brzo ozdravljenje!!!! I da se više apsolutno ništa ne iskomplicira!!!!
*Luce* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za folikuliće

Ja sam danas bila na folikulometriji, imamo jako jako puno folikulića, punkcija je u srijedu, pod anestezijom...endometrij je debeljuco mali.....sutra napraviti nalaze i u srijedu je BIG day...srećom u zimskom snu  :Wink:

----------


## tigrical

> Bok curke!
> *Tinkice* čestitam na beti!!!!
> *AuroraBlu* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnji transfer!
> *Dodirko* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za brzo ozdravljenje!!!! I da se više apsolutno ništa ne iskomplicira!!!!
> *Luce* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za folikuliće
> 
> Ja sam danas bila na folikulometriji, imamo jako jako puno folikulića, punkcija je u srijedu, pod anestezijom...endometrij je debeljuco mali.....sutra napraviti nalaze i u srijedu je BIG day...srećom u zimskom snu


Potpisujem!

Čuda, čuda, u KBC Ri u zadnje vrijeme samo se anestezija nudi...
Bravo šumsko bit će to pun pogodak! I još jednom happy b-day :Klap:

----------


## tlatincica

U Zagrebu je nestašica Folacina :/
Pa ako netko ima pls javite mi na pp. Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Sela

> Danas sam bila na uzv, 21 dan nakon transfera. Sve je ok al srceko još 
> nema jasne tonove pa za tjedan dana idemo opet kod dr. Baumana


Bude i srceko prokuckalo,kako da ne,na sljedecem UZV ce lupkati ko u misica.pusa

----------


## Sela

> Moja beta danas *1251* 
> Ma ja sam tudna i baš me briga više za to krvarenje!


Odlicno *Tinkica*,preodlicno!!!!

----------


## Snekica

Sumskovoce, super za folikuliće, biti će rusvaj u labosu!  :Very Happy: 
Tinkice, super stav i čestitam na punopravnoj trudnoći! :Klap: 
Tlatinčice, Sela, sve curke  :Kiss:

----------


## gogaOS

Veliki pozzz,svaki dan ćitam ove forume i po prvi put pišem,bila sam u postupku kod dr.L danas vadila betu i ona je prekrasna 828,2
Želim svima uspjeh kao i moj.....

----------


## andream

goga, čestitke na beti i naravno čestitke dr L!

----------


## medena8

Evo i mene... *ß=2* (bilo bi mi draže da je 0  :Rolling Eyes: ) ... Tako je kako je moralo biti, idemo opet u 01. mj., čekam i radujem se!!!  :Very Happy: 
Pozdrav i hvala svima!  :Heart:

----------


## Jesen82

> Veliki pozzz,svaki dan ćitam ove forume i po prvi put pišem,bila sam u postupku kod dr.L danas vadila betu i ona je prekrasna 828,2
> Želim svima uspjeh kao i moj.....


čestitke!!!!!!!

----------


## Kadauna

> Veliki pozzz,svaki dan ćitam ove forume i po prvi put pišem,bila sam u postupku kod dr.L danas vadila betu i ona je prekrasna 828,2
> Želim svima uspjeh kao i moj.....



čestitam, bravo GogaoS...................... daj nam malo više reci o vašoj dijagnozi, godine, koji vam je ovo postupak, kakva je bila stimulacija, kakva reakcija (koji broj j.s.) koliko su ti vratili, koji dan, etc..................................  i bravo još jednom!

----------


## Jesen82

> Evo i mene... *ß=2* (bilo bi mi draže da je 0 ) ... Tako je kako je moralo biti, idemo opet u 01. mj., čekam i radujem se!!! 
> Pozdrav i hvala svima!


medena neka prvi mjesec bude turbo uspješan!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## medena8

> medena neka prvi mjesec bude turbo uspješan!!!!!!!!!!!


Hvala ti, a ti ga dočekaj trbušasta!  :Kiss:

----------


## ana 03

no, no naša teta beta je 14dan 164.30

----------


## ana 03

medena8 ja vam samo zelim strpljena i doci te ta teta beta i u vas dom!

----------


## diki

> Evo i mene... *ß=2* (bilo bi mi draže da je 0 ) ... Tako je kako je moralo biti, idemo opet u 01. mj., čekam i radujem se!!! 
> Pozdrav i hvala svima!


medena baš mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad: , ali samo hrabro naprijed i bit će beta velika ko kuća  :Kiss:

----------


## medena8

> medena8 ja vam samo zelim strpljena i doci te ta teta beta i u vas dom!


 



> medena baš mi je žao , ali samo hrabro naprijed i bit će beta velika ko kuća


Hvala vam, cure!  :Kiss: 
Doći će, naravno da hoće, nekom prije, nekom poslije... Ja sam se odavno pomirila s tim da spadam među one koji se za većinu stvari u životu moraju potruditi malo više... i ne bunim se, kad dođu, neprocjenjive su!!!  :Yes:  

Ana, čestitam od  :Heart:  !!!

----------


## azrijelka36

> Moja beta danas *1251* 
> Ma ja sam tudna i baš me briga više za to krvarenje!


odlična beta!!!
samo ja bi na tvom mjestu ipak otišla u bolnicu i strogo mirovala.
jer najvjerojatnije imaš ugrušak, a opasno je ako ti on povuće plod sa sobom.
moja je seka od početka krvarila..i svako malo bila u bolnici..strogo mirovanje..i tako prva 3 mjeseca.
i evo je sad u 25 tjednu..trudnoća odlična, ne mora uopće mirovati..
dok je krvarila pila je više normablea dnevno, sada i dalje pije 1 na dan..

posavjetuj se još s nekim liječnikom

sretnooo!!!

----------


## ninochka28

> odlična beta!!!
> samo ja bi na tvom mjestu ipak otišla u bolnicu i strogo mirovala.
> jer najvjerojatnije imaš ugrušak, a opasno je ako ti on povuće plod sa sobom.
> moja je seka od početka krvarila..i svako malo bila u bolnici..strogo mirovanje..i tako prva 3 mjeseca.
> i evo je sad u 25 tjednu..trudnoća odlična, ne mora uopće mirovati..
> dok je krvarila pila je više normablea dnevno, sada i dalje pije 1 na dan..
> 
> posavjetuj se još s nekim liječnikom
> 
> ...




tinkica slažem se s azrijelkom, beta je super i čestitam ali i moj savjet ti je da odeš dr.ili da ga nazoveš da ti da savjet i niti makac iz kreveta :Cool:

----------


## sretna35

*GogaOS* velike čestitke tebi i dragom dr. Lučingeru

*ana03* čestitam

*medena8* žao mi je ali idemo dalje

*tinkica* i ja bih na tvom mjestu poslušala što mi cure kažu

----------


## mary26

ja sutra imam transfer!!  :Smile:  danas sam podigla nalaze urinokulture i imam bakteriju klebsiella pneumoniae!!! ne znam jesam li ljuta ili tužna... strah me piti antibiotike!  :Sad:  jel neka od vas možda imala kakvih sličnih problema??

----------


## Sela

*Ana03* sretno ti bilo trudnicice!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## BHany

drage/i moji...novo odbrojavanje...*sretno svima!*

----------

